# Mare ready to foal?



## cassie (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Everyone 

here is my number: 6140419232062

our home no. 614245799387

mums mobile. 6140429915550

 

suzie is looking closer everyday... hoping she won't hold off must longer for us...

Love Cassie!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the wonderful world of mini horses and the even better world of LB!

I would just like to say to watch your little girl like a hawk as she sounds as though she is getting close. Others will tell you of all the possible 'last minute' signs to foaling, but the best thing you can do is never to take your eyes off them!

Must just add that you must not put your mare out with your gelding - make another space for her somewhere, there is no way that she wants to be having a foal out in a field/pasture with a gelding around (and she may just foal during the day) nor should she be put out with the gelding once she has the foal, it is an acident waiting to happen. So please get them seperated immediately!

Good luck with the foaling, please feel free to ask as many questions as you need to, everyone here will be happy to help, even if to just reassure you!

Anna

ps. sorry but no picture showing.


----------



## supaspot (Jun 2, 2011)

it sounds like your mare is very close and could foal anytime , have you got a phone number of someone you could call in case of an emergency , its very helpful to have an experienced person to talk to while you wait for the vet , most mares foal without any help but if things are not progressing quickly dont "wait and see" time is of the essence and even the most difficult situatiion can be remedied if you get in there early

good luck and show us pics of baby when he/she arrives


----------



## cassie (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply Anna,

I have been separating them at night and have another paddock which I plan to put her and the foal in but I will keep her in the paddock next to my gelding during the daytime now






Do you think I should separate her from my miniature horse she has been with her for years... they will still be able to see each other from the fence just wanting to make sure I do the right thing for both of them






Thanks again



and any more help would be most appreciated... I have helped deliver plenty of calves but never a horse so I am a newie to all of this.

I will try and get the photo on here.

Cassie


----------



## cassie (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Eagle (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome. I agree with the others when they say watch her like a hawk as she seems ready. Most horses prefer to do it alone so they will wait until night time. You need to find a way to watch her from a distance or even better get yourself a surveillance cam. They are not expensive and easy to put up, this way you will be able to watch her whilst sitting at home and she won't feel disturbed. When she is out in the field sit at a safe distance so she doesn't feel threatened.

Great advice from Supaspot about having someone experienced to call whilst waiting for the vet.

best wishes

renee


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi again Cassie. I agree that you have good advice there from Sue (Supaspot), it is always helpful to have someone to call on to be with you from the moment your mare looks as though it might foal - not only is it good to have the company, but you cant be helping your mare and on the phone to the vet at the same time, should it be necessary!

You say that you have another mini horse who has lived with your mare for years - mare/gelding/stalllion?? - whatever I would still seperate your mare before and after foaling at least for a while, and if you can keep them all so they can see each other/talk through safe fencing (remember it has got to be safe FOAL fencing) then they will all be happy and you wont have any worries about accidents. Once the foal is a month or two old and everyone seems happy, they may be able to join forces again (perhaps not if your other mini is a stallion though?)

Love the pic of your little girl, she looks very sweet and also very near to foaling! Do you know the name of the sire of the coming foal?

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for your replies everyone it makes me feel so much better knowing that everything seems ok



and I can ask any silly question and you guys are able to help thank you all so much!

I have a few friends who have miniature horses and they are happy for me to call them when she is having the foal which is good



my vet is really good as well so I might give him a call soon and let him know that she is close to foaling...

I have put her by herself this morning. my mini horse is a mare but they are ok without each other so I thought I would leave the other with my gelding and put suzie (pregnant mare) by herself

I have a monitoring camera set up in the stable (which is where i took the pic from) it works great !! I also have a foal alarm on her so I know when she lies down to go into labour I get a lot of false alarms lol but I'd rather that then miss the birth and I have the camera set up to our computer so I walk into our study and can watch her





suzie and her foal will go into our cattle yards once the foal has been born the yards are ideal. as there is plenty of grass and is super safe (new born calves can't get out and is very strong)

The name of the sire is Gift Horse Blue mystery (he is a black and white pinto with blue eyes!!) suzie,tho you can't really see from the pic is taffy so the choc brown coat and blonde mane and tail.

Suzie's name is Ralee park Butterscotch.

Thanks again for the help

Cassie


----------



## Eagle (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like you have everything under control. Please keep us updated, I will send prayers for a safe and easy foaling


----------



## cassie (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you 

your prayers would be appreciated I will put some more pics of Suzie up she is the sweetest little thing!! can't wait for the foal to be born!! could feel it moving this morning never get tired of feeling it move. I would love her to have it this weekend (fingers crossed) but it will be in her time


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree that it sounds as though you have everything organised perfectly for a safe and happy foaling - well done you!

Now all we need to hear is that you have a beautiful new baby and a very happy Momma.





And yes, please keep us posted as things progress and we on our part will be sending prayers.

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you I will definatly keep you all informed!!

will add some more pics of Suzie asap


----------



## Lena1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Cassie, you certainly have all the right things in place to ensure you will catch her foaling but don't under estimate these sneaky little mares. You can be watching her one minute then run to the bathroom for 2 minutes then look at the cam and see 8 legs instead of 4. It really can be that quick.

We had a mare foal last season laying almost sternal, she had the alarm on but didnt set it off. It was just lucky that someone saw her and yelled out to us. Do you have a foaling kit organised?

From the pic you posted she does look close...I wouldnt let her out of my sight.

Goodluck for a safe text book foaling. Sending prayers your way.

I too live in Australia on the Central Coast. Where abouts are you located?

If you would like to make contact, let me know and I'll foward you my number.

Cheers

Karen

Central Coast

NSW


----------



## cassie (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey everyone

thank you for all your help but I have a few more questions to ask... sorry





my mums friend who breeds shetlands and miniature ponies came out to look at her today while I was at work and she reckons that she still has 3 WEEKS to a months or more to go



i was devastated when mum told me... But I am a little confuse by a couple of things she said... she said that her behind under her tail the line should be really straight... but I have read and heard that it should be wrinkly and you should see pink (this is what suzie is showing atm) can you clarify this for me please?

also she said that she needs to drop some more I will send some more piccies tomorrow of her tail and body and vulva so you can help ( if you lovely helpdul ppl dont mind)

I'm really nervous now and I almost cried when I heard I'm so looking forward to meeting my new foal!!

Please help me





Karen hi,

I live in the hawkesbury area out past windsor I would very much appreciate your number as I am really confused and would love some clarifacation hehe...

I can send you my email address if you would prefer not to put your number on here... up to you



THANK YOU!!

I will take some pics tomorrow and post them would love for some more help with Suzie

Thanks

Cassie


----------



## cassie (Jun 5, 2011)

Pictures of Suzie this afternoon!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 5, 2011)

To be honest, looking at the recent pictures, it does seem that she may have a bit longer to go yet. Her tummy needs to drop - difficult to see with her winter coat - and her vulva need to lengthen and soften. The inside colour will change to a deep red within a day or so of foaling (with most mares!) The top of her rump, either side of her tail head/spine will become a bit soft/squashy to the touch. Then if you are lucky her udder will fill and stay filled day and night (mares udders are often tight after a night in, but soften after being out in the day and taking exercise) - you will then know that you are very close to foaling!

Of course, like a lot of mares, she may do none of these 'last minute' things LOL! Which is why we all sit up, nights on end, watching and waiting and exhausting ourselves!





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for your advice Anna, has helped me a lot 

I have been noticing this as well I think I just wanted to not accept it as I want the foal to be born lol

will keep you updated... I know it will be hard from the pics but how much longer do you think?

Thank you for all your help





Cassie


----------



## Eagle (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree with Anna but my mare changed 3 days before foaling so watch her like a hawk anyway.

Sending prayers for a safe and easy birth (and soon



)


----------



## cassie (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you Eagle





So your mare didn't show many signs then 3 days before she foaled she did?

can I ask did she have much milk before that day 3?

Suzie has a little milk but not much...

My uncle (who does the cattle with us) said that he was sure she wasn't going to have her foal till 1st July or after!! So we have to prove him wrong!! (cos otherwise he will tease me too no end)





So Prays for a healthy and easy soon birth would be very much appreciated LOL


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2011)

Fed Suzie tonight as normal and checked behind and noticed that it seemed a little straighter and a little more long and open... then I looked closer to make sure I wasn't imagining things and Suzie contracted it back up again... is this normal?? how long do they have to go when they start doing this? will put some more new pics up in a few days hopefully



will see some nice big changes that will mean she is getting closer hehe


----------



## Lena1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Cassie, here's my email address [email protected]

I will be in Penrith on Friday....my family all live there.

Email me your number if you like & I'll give you a call






Here is my FB page too: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/lailaiminiaturehorses

Cheers

Karen


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2011)

Karen thank you so much it would be great!! I would love to meet you and for you to have a look at my Suzie munchkin 

will email you now thanks.


----------



## supaspot (Jun 6, 2011)

although your mare doesnt look that close to foaling in those pics dont get too relaxed , they can fool you , I was talking to karina and we were watching her mare slaney on camera , I said she looked uncomfortable and karina agreed and said

"I am hopful she will foal but she could keep me waiting till tomorrow" I said "she looks like she will go tonight" , we both knew she was getting close but wasnt sure how close ...... literally 5 minutes later she was in full labour !!! and 5 minutes after that her beautiful colt entered the world



:yeah

all those signs do happen and they are great indicators but mares are so sneaky and can wait until you turn your back just for a minute ....lol


----------



## cassie (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks for the reminder






I am constantly watching her lol even tho my Dad says I don't need to lol I'm now looking for the little signs like how tonight I noticed the slight relaxation of the rear... and b4 I was watching her on the camera and she looked really restless swishing her tail (which she never does) and walking round her stall... then she lay down slowly dropped to her lying on her side... lay there for prob 2 minutes then sat back up again... and now (just looked at the cam) she is lying back down on her side again... she is definitely more restless tonight

will send some pics prob thursday of how she is going...





Thanks for all the help


----------



## cassie (Jun 7, 2011)

what do we think? am I seeing things or has her vulva lengthened? fingers crossed... don't think she has dropped anymore in the tummy...

and some cute pics that I took of her today


----------



## Eagle (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have any pics of her hooha before, it would help to see her progress. I have an older mare that has a saggy hooha always (poor girl



)

This is a before pic of one of my younger mares





This is the day of foaling


----------



## cassie (Jun 7, 2011)

this is from two days ago...


this was from the 29/4/11

have some more but can't get them on here yet... lol


----------



## cassie (Jun 7, 2011)

haha she's spotty how cute!! lol Suzie is 7 yrs old and has had two foals before this one (none of them with me...) the pics I took today are the most relaxed I have seen... She is usually pretty tight


----------



## cassie (Jun 7, 2011)

question... is it normal for this to happen? I looked through my pics that I had taken of Suzie from about 2 months ago... she looked bigger back then, compared to how big she looks now... is this normal? I can still feel the baby moving round but I just wanted to check... do mares do this often?


this pic was taken 1st May...

then when you look at yesterdays pic...


is this all normal?

Thanks everyone


----------



## anyssapark (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Cassie





Im in NSW too, in the Hunter Valley





Yes, its normal for your mare to look smaller some days and change shape. This is just the foal changing position. What you may find, (but, as with all things with mares, some signs dont show up) is she will get narrower when looking from the back (which you've said has happened) and her belly will drop giving her a V shape when the foal is in "diving position" and ready to be born.

The last weeks of pregnancy the mares are generally a bit uncomfortable, and can find it hard to sleep flat out, like your mare has been showing. I have found a bit of a trend with mine, that they rarely lay flat out the night/day they are going to foal.

A sudden big change in behaviour, udder or appearance is generally a pretty good indication that you are getting close. Can you get any photos of her udder?


----------



## cassie (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi,





how cool I love the Hunter Valley!! beautiful piece of country





Thank you  I was getting a bit worried... bout her shape but I have noticed that some days n nights she looks huge then others she hardly looks preggas at all lol. thats good to know about the lying down thing thank you



she lies down quite a bit ( I know the alarm always goes off lol)

I have some photos of her udder... she doesn't have much milk yet... but because she is soooo fluffy (my little teddy bear hehe)

the pics don't really tell anything lol

I was able to get a little bit of clear sticky liquid the other night but haven't been able to get anything since then...

Looking at the pics how long do you think she has to go? ( I keep asking this cos I don't want to miss the birth and if you read some of the above posts she HAS to have it before July 1!! lol)

Thanks for your help... I can try and put some photos of her udder on here

Cheers

Cassie


----------



## anyssapark (Jun 7, 2011)

Its hard to tell Cassie. Id say there might be a few weeks left, but things can change VERY rapidly. Within hours of her foaling, or be slow and steadily progress toward foaling. Some mares show ALL the signs, while some will show just a few, and some none and they sneak those babies out on us!



The best advise is just hang in there, keep observing and watching and noting changes. It cant stay in there forever! You shouldnt be waiting too much longer





Do you watch marestare? Might be a good idea to watch a few mares on there to see the behaviour and looks of some of the mares, and read the posts from the owners about signs the mares are showing etc. Its a good learning place to see how much each mare varies and how a text book foaling should go.


----------



## cassie (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks



I'm sure I'm driving everyone crazy with me watching my mare hehe

I have watched a couple... watching Dreamer and sugar at the moment yeah its been really really good hope they foal soon





I'll keep an eye on her and let you guys know of any changes





Thanks

again

Cassie


----------



## supaspot (Jun 8, 2011)

buy some milk testing strips , they are very accurate


----------



## cassie (Jun 8, 2011)

I will, she doesn't have heaps of milk down yet... but I'm going to buy some anyway yesterday and today for the first time she hasn't wanted me touching her udder and usually she is fine... she has been having more milk (udder seems fuller) in the morning then less in the night so I might try and get some out





Thanks


----------



## cassie (Jun 9, 2011)

ok more pics taken today



worked out the best way of taking them of her behind... many scratches on the back... lift the tail and click!! hehe I'm such an evil owner lol

I have taken some of her udder today... u can't see much as she is such a fluffy bear atm but I have included some I took quite a while back hopefully we can see some changes 

Can't get milk strips anywhere!! grr oh well we keep on looking!


----------



## cassie (Jun 9, 2011)

Suzie was really cranky at me last night!! (she is the sweetest mare and loves everyone) but last night and this morning she was putting her ears back... wasn't even letting me feel the baby definitley not letting me check her udder...n was trying to kick me when I did check her udder... is this normal as she gets closer? I'm just a bit worried...??

thanks for all your help everyone it has been great you all have so much knowledge to offer so thanks again!!


----------



## anyssapark (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, its normal for her to get a bit cranky.

She needs to do some serious udder filling before she is ready. Looks like there isnt much going on there at all. Some mares foal with a small udder, but id want quite a bit of filling before she foals. This can happen very quickly, or take its time.


----------



## cassie (Jun 9, 2011)

ok thankyou





I guess I'm just hoping for every little sign to mean she is getting closer... would have loved her to have it this long weekend, not going to happen though I don't think...

thanks again for your help. will wait till I have some real changes to announce before I bother you all again.

you have been great help!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 10, 2011)

As mentioned clipping the belly and inside of the back legs makes it easier and cleaner for the foal to feed.

It is quite normal for mares to have mood swings towards the end ( I know I sure did lol)

I bought my milk testing strips online from Foal-Time and they arrived very fast. They were also easy and very accurate.

Hang in there as she will foal soon

Renee


----------



## cassie (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks guys




Castle rock thank you glad you like my Suzie she is the sweetest little mare, looks a bit scraggly with her winter (mammoth) coat at the moment lol can't wait to see how she looks when I clip her in the summer...

as to clipping the udder I tried about a week ago and she didn't like me doing it, but that was me doing it by myself so I might see if my mum or dad or brothers will come out and hold her , its hard to even check her udder now as the last 3 days she doesn't like me going near it





Thanks Renee!! I can't wait to see this little foal!!  so excited!! it should hopefully be a cool colour too!! fingers crossed!

I will try buy some milk strips online that might be the best idea, thanks


----------



## cassie (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

wanted to give you all an update on Suzie, my friend who breeds mini's came down on Sunday and said she is starting to look really close... she has fleshed out more behind and the foal is sitting right under her tummy instead of on her sides.



she still doesn't have much milk at all, but she might not get much until she actually foals. vulva was really red last night back to normal colour again today... it is POURING here today and instead of going into her stable out of the bucketing rain she is standing in the middle of the paddock silly girl, she is a little off her feed, going from grass, to hay, to feed and stopping every now and then to just stand there watching things. temp yesterday morning was the lowest its been at 36.7 degrees, when its always high end of 37. little changes can mean big changes for her...

will keep an eye on her but I think she is getting close.

everyone's prayers would be much appreciated that she delivers a healthy beautiful foal. and that delivery goes well 

will keep you updated!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 14, 2011)

She is in my prayers for a safe and easy foaling


----------



## cassie (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks



I'll put a few more pics upwhen I get home that i took on Sunday. she has even changed a bit more since then


----------



## cassie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

some pics and another update on Suzie... she is really lengthened and fleshed out behind today, I have pics I took today... still not much more milk, tho the odema is still there, last night she hardly lay down at all, didn't set the foaling alarm off at all (thought it was broken, and of course I set my alarm to check on her at regular intervals... checked the alarm today though and it was working perfectly lol) Anyssa Park, I will find out tomorrow but I am wondering if your statement about your girls not lying down the night before foaling might be true for my Suzie... fingers crossed...

the times that I did watch her last night... she was lying on her tummy breathing really heavy... then she would start to lean as if it lie flat then sit up straight again, breath real heavy again... try and lie flat then roll... stand up swish her tail a few times, she even kicked her tummy, she do the same all over again. DOn't know if this was the foal moving into position maybe, but I knew that you expert breeders would have some idea on the signs.

thanks everyone 

p.s the first two pics are from exactly a week ago, last two pics today at 3pm


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 16, 2011)

Very exciting - I hope she foals soon and its a safe and textbook delivery


----------



## Eagle (Jun 16, 2011)

looks like she is making progress. It sounds like she is getting too uncomfy to lay down for long, which means she is getting closer.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 16, 2011)

I think you are now at the time when you need to be sitting up all night with your eyes glued to the camera! LOL!! Dont rely on foal alert or alarm clocks - even trips to the loo are against the rules in this house unless someone else takes over the 'watching'





Sometimes one is lucky and the mares give signs they are about to foal, but sometimes it is a question of blink and you have missed it!

From what you are describing she sounds pretty close.

Sending prayers for a straightforward foaling and a wonderful healthy baby.





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 16, 2011)

Thankyou everyone 

I am going to try and work out a way to connect the monitor to my laptop in my room so I can see it from my bed hehe. ( I'm just getting lazy now lol) she didn't lie down at all last night either, still no milk has dropped down this morning. but she didn't want me feeling her tummy and definitly not her nipples. she waddles round its so cute lol. we had the cows in the paddock near her and I think that made her a bit uncomfy and scared but we have moved them now and the weather is clear so anytime Suzie girl!! (hopefully tonight as I get tomorrow off work and it would be the perfect opuurtunity to play with my new baby!! hehe


----------



## cassie (Jun 16, 2011)

.


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2011)

ok, wondering how reliable the rectal temp change thing is...? this morning I checked her temp it was 37.6 degrees celcius, 99.68 Fahrenheit this evening when I fed her and checked the temp it was 37.2 degrees celcius, 98.96 fahrenheit. 

 

how many of you breeders have found this reliable that the temp will drop, night of/ before foaling??

 

If you could let me know it would be appreciated 





Thanks all.

Would love Suzie to have her foal tonight hehe


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2011)

if anyone has any help to offer it would be much appreciated... you have all been soo great!!

would like some more help now please


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 17, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Suzie!





Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry Cassie, I can't help with that one, I just use milk strips and visual clues (swollen hooha, loose butt, box walking etc)


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2011)

no worries eagle thats cool thanks for replying anyway



not sure how reliable it is, her temp I just checked it has jumped back up now anyway, would love for her to have it tonite but she seems pretty content... but she is in general a very placid, sweet pony n she doesn't stress much been a couple of tail swishes but nothing compared to Dreamer and Sugar!! lol




I want to meet my little foal. but I know it is well felt it moving again tonight



love feeling it move knowing its still ok in her tummy!! it will come when she is ready,


----------



## Eagle (Jun 17, 2011)

You just never know with these girls. This year was the first year on cam for me as I was fed up of sleeping in the barn and then them foaling during the day





So this time I was watching and expecting a night time foaling but my mare ate her dinner at 18.30 and just munched her hay and then about 19.15 started box walking a bit and the dropped down at 20.00 and there was the sac immediately



she didn't go up down, roll or anything, just down and hard pushes.

Don't even go for a pee cos you could miss it. Lol


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks for telling me!! I didn't realise that, they could go that fast and not show any signs!! I am so going to miss it! I have the camera set up in my study which is near my bedroom, and have the foaling alarm in my bedroom but because the last few nights she hasn't been lying down it hasn't been going off... I better keep a better eye out lol

thank you. I think my body clock is getting used to me getting up in the middle of the night lol I wake up 3 times at least for no reason hehe, beggered during the day but oh well. it will be all worth it if I get to see Suzie deliver her foal!!!

Thanks


----------



## cassie (Jun 17, 2011)

Suzie had cow poo's for the first time last night!! YAY!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 18, 2011)

for cow patties. Best wishes


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 18, 2011)

Is it possible Suzie might be thinking of foaling? Fingers crossed.





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2011)

hopefully!!! 11pm here and she is pretty content but will keep a big eye on her tonight!! just wish i could have it running in my room grrr lol oh well COME ON SUZIE!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 18, 2011)

No baby yet.






Let's hope Suzie doesn't do a Tease on us!





Hoping that tonight's the night.





Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jun 18, 2011)

cassie said:


> hopefully!!! 11pm here and she is pretty content but will keep a big eye on her tonight!! just wish i could have it running in my room grrr lol oh well COME ON SUZIE!!


If Suzie can't come with you, you go to Suzie. You could sleep on the sofa like I did and after getting a sore back and a stiff neck she went and foaled at 20.00, 4 nights later






If only you had her on marestare we could do the night shift for you.

Fingers, legs,arms, toes and everything else crossed that she goes tonight and it is a safe and easy foaling.

P.S don't forget to take photos


----------



## cassie (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!! she better NOT do a Tease



poor Tease and Annie I check on their progress nearly every day its so sad.

yeah I think I need to set up the camping bed in the study tonight lol, oh no!! lets hope Suzie doesn't do that to me!

I was thinking of putting her on marestare, but it takes like 48 hrs to get it set up and I would prob pay to get it set up and the night before they do it she would foal lol the sneaky thing she is 

Don't worry there will be plenty of photos!!! hehe

today I let my stock horse and my other mini out in the big paddock and Suzie thought she got left behind, neighing (she has such a cute neigh lol)

then I let her into her paddock and she was having a nice big (wobbly) gallop... wish I had the video camera was so cute, her little legs and big tummy going crazy lol. after that she was swishing her tail heaps and was restless, so hopefully the run did her good and will make her foal soon 

fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 19, 2011)

marestare was set up for me in about 2 hours but my cam was working fine, I know some people have had to wait longer as there was a problem with their hardware.

I think it was the best € 25 ever spent as it meant I could get some well needed rest. As for Suzie running around that is wonderful news that she is feeling happy but doesn't really show signs of her being ready to foal



the last few days before foaling my mares can barely walk they just waddle!

Fingers crossed that I am very very wrong and that tomorrow we will see her baby


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 19, 2011)

COME ON SUZIE -- let's see your baby!





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2011)

lol, I think the run did her really good... I should have specified though lol it was wobble wobble run a few steps... wobble wobble, pant lol she couldn't run for very long lol. poor baby girl, they all had a lovely day though out in the big paddock, tonight when i brought her in she was VERY relaxed behind!! and when I checked inside for the colour it was huge!! usually I can see the beginning and the end... could see the end, no beginning she has really stretched inside!!!



don't know how long before they foal they do this, but EXCITEMENT!!! hehe

she has some more milk tonight to, not as much as I'd like, but its definitly fuller than it has been the last few days, and after a big run too...here's hoping Suzie girl!!

just figured out that my foaling alarm isn't working properly



and I can't figure out how to fix it!!! grrr, so I'm camping in the study tonight!! so I can watch her every move, prob not much sleep for me tonight but if she has her foal it would be well worth it!!...

Have you guys noticed the increase of size inside her vulva...? and if so how long after this do they (usually) foal?

my other mini and my stock horse came back in from the big paddock covered in mud lol (we have had alot of rain here the last few days) they LOVED it!!! Suzie so wanted to join them!! lol not long now baby girl


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2011)

update for Suzie tonight... its is 9:45pm here in NSW Australia, so far tonight Suzie has been moving about the stable (wouldn't call it pacing )

rolling, funny rolling she is on her tummy, moving side to side, half rolls then is back on her tummy... repeats this prob bout 5 times then rolls fully)

there was a yawn in there at some point... not her usual self tonight... something might be happening...?


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 19, 2011)

It's sounding hopeful!





Good luck!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks lol  i have the nice leather chair set up with my ipod, some books, my laptop n of course a nice snuggly blanket cos it's freezing here tonight!! set up for an alnighter,,, come on Suzie, let it be worth it!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 19, 2011)

Dont get too comfortable - you might drop off to sleep! LOL!!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2011)

haha yeah i no lol thats what the music is for lol I cant sleep with my head phones in my ears lol so uncomfy, I told Dad I was staying in the study tonight he was like "there is no need for that dear, she will be fine" typical cattle breeder, lol she'll be right lol Dad really does care for Suzie lol I have caught him up checking the monitor in the middle of the night hehe.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 19, 2011)

It does sound exciting, I too wish we could see her we could sit up with you but never mind we can chat and that is great too (if only we could hold your hand) well I am sure Diane can, she has super powers and she is a witch!

As to your question each mare is different, I have one mare that gets a really long hooha (poor girl) and another that doesn't change in length but it gets puffy. I guess we will soon learn what your girls hooha does before foaling











Fingers and toes crossed

Renee


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 19, 2011)

Fingers crossed she is ready to let that baby out. I hope you get some good news tonight


----------



## cassie (Jun 19, 2011)

false alarm





she wants to cook that baby a little longer... much to my dissapointment lol but its my brothers birthday today and she must have heard him say "Cassie, Suzie is not allowed to have her foal on my birthday" grrr lol

she was doing all the signs and everything looking good, then at 12:30pm it just stopped... lol, and she was content for teh rest of the night.

Well I said if she didn't have the foal I would get marestare, so today I will look into it and get it set up, will let you girls now how it goes...




a bit sleepy today lol, oh well. I will cope. she now has a deadline (though I 'm sure she won't listen to anything I will say about it. as long as she has it before the 1st of July I will be a happy girl





If not... I'll never hear the end of it LOL





Sorry for the false alarm everyone...


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingspark

Suzie is on Mare stare!!! sorry if it isn't very good at the moment, will have a play with the camera tomorrow, but at least you can see her... don't think she will do anything tonight but she is on for all to see!!!  let me know if she does anything 

Going to get some sleep now if you see anything my mobile is 0419232062 a msg or quick call is fine 

hope your excited to see my baby girl


----------



## Eagle (Jun 20, 2011)

I have her up.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 20, 2011)

According to internet you are 8 hours ahead of Italy so it should be 23.24 there now. Is that right?

Also, is the dialing code 0061 + 24 579 9387

Sorry but I need to be ready



*387*


----------



## Eagle (Jun 20, 2011)

It should be about 2.00am there and she is down sternal right in the center of the screen. Good girl Suzie


----------



## Eagle (Jun 20, 2011)

She had a nice long sleep both sternal and out flat and now she is up and stood quietly


----------



## Eagle (Jun 20, 2011)

an hour later and she is out flat again


----------



## Eagle (Jun 20, 2011)

The sun will be up soon so I am off to bed. I will catch up with you when I wake Cassie.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jun 20, 2011)

:yeah I have her up and will be helping to watch.


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone



about to go out and feed them now.

Didn't thinnk she was going to foal last night, will try and get Dad to move the camera up a bit higher so we can have a better view of her. she goes out in the paddock during the day so prob not going to be very good viewing for the next 8 hours or so, but if your really lucky she might decide to come and have a nap in the middle of the day lol as she does occassionally hehe funny little girl.

We just checked the international number and thats the right one good work





Thanks everyone your all THE BEST!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 20, 2011)

Night Eagle, Thanks for the night watch!! I'ts so nice knowing that there are lovely people watching my little girl with me





lol you'll prob see me in a minute Hazel if your still watching, poop clean out time hehe


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2011)

Suzie will be in for the night soon



about to go feed them now


----------



## Eagle (Jun 21, 2011)

I will have her up, could you ask Heather to put the clock on your cam screen as it is easier than having to work out the time difference all the time, it might be a good idea to get her to write up the dialling code in front of your number too.

I hope you don't mind me asking though





Nite nite


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2011)

lol no worries at all



I didn't even look at that but great idea!! It is freezing here tonight!! and you might be able to clarify something for me, but when our cows are closing to calving a cool change will make most of them calve, is it the same with minis? do they tend to foal with a sudden change in temp?

Thanks for watching her again



Its 8:35pm here

just got home from pilates now feel nice and stretched lol bout to go get myself a nice hot bowl of pumpkin soup mmmmmm


----------



## Eagle (Jun 21, 2011)

There are many sayings here in Italy that will make them foal.


a new moon
when the air pressure is low
during storms
not sure though if they are true though, I did have 4 goats and a mare give birth last year on the same day and it was a new moon!


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2011)

hmmm, interesting!!

Thanks for letting me know... it's pretty much fact with cattle if you have cows close to calving and have a storm or a cold change come through you can guarantee you will at least have one calf by morning, lol I'm sure it isn't fact with minis as they are SOOOO Sneaky hehe but is cool to think about





What time is it in Italy at the moment??


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2011)

well I'm off to bed now



I have the camera set up on my laptop its 9:33pm here, I sent an email to Heather awaiting a reply.

If you do need to ring for whatever reason



the first number 614245799387 is our home number and prob either mum or dad will pick up as they have a phone connection in their room (in case our alarm on our business goes off) they know about all this though so it will be fine... otherwise the 2nd number is my mobile which I have with me in my room





night all, thanks again for taking an interest in my Suzie and helping me watch her



you are all the greatest!!!





she isn't sure about lying down tonight lol...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 21, 2011)

Cassie, I was washing the dishes. It is 13.30 here in fact I have just fed the boys lunch. Suzie has decided to lay down


----------



## Eagle (Jun 21, 2011)

Suzie looks to be very comfy as she has been down sleeping for ages! Come on Suzie give us some satisfaction, A little filly will do just fine!


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2011)

lol I was watching her lying down for ages!!! lol little brat she is, looks comfy as!

no little foal



I would love a filly but either way I don't mind hehe as long as it comes soon and its healthy





Thanks for watching her again for me last night

Dad and I are hopefully going to change the angle of the camera now so we can see more of the stable... see how we go





Thanks again Renee, your a Star!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2011)

Suzie has milk in her teats this morning, still not much but I was able to express a little...



Yay!


----------



## cassie (Jun 21, 2011)

lol she is out in the paddock



I'm going to start putting the camera out there during the day so I can keep an eye on her from work lol... but have to go home to do that first hehe, will do it at lunch. Dad n I are going to move the camera up a bit higher on the beam so we can see more of the stall,





in prob 2 hours the cam should be looking at Suzie in the paddock... hopefully as long as I can work it hehe


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

well Dad n I have moved the camera, so hopefully it's in a better position now... can't really tell until tonight when I put Suzie back to bed, can't take it off now tho easily cos I'm just a shorty LOL and I have to get up on the ladder to get it down and move.

Let me know if you think it should be in a better position...





Thanks


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2011)

Morning all, I am late up this morning, shucks and and I have loads to do. I can't get the cam up. It is 16.30


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

hmm, thats annoying... will have a look when I get home at 5:30pm my brothers have probably bumped something grrr they would be home from school by now... Suzie is out in the paddock still anyway so not much to see at the moment





Glad you got a sleep in Renee



you deserved it after last nights Suzie watching for me


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope Im not missing any thing, cant get Mare Stare to open thru here. I better go try another way. Hope all is well and your Dad sounds like a peach!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Cassie, I just tried to see your girl going directly thru MS but was unable to bring her up. Im sure you can see her thru your camera, its just somewhere in the streaming. Anyway, I trust all is well and will check back later!

heidi


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Heidi LOL I think my brothers might have moved something at home and I'm at work so I can't fix it lol Suzie isn't in the stable at the moment so its all good, she out having a fun time in the paddock, will be in within the next half hour tho as I will be home in the next few minutes.





BROTHERS!! LOL

My Dad is awesome hehe he is building my stable for me and is doing a BRILLIANT job!!! lol (it helps that he is a builder hehe)

you should be able to see Suzie soon


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

camera back up n running about to go put suzie to bed n feed them you will see her shortly


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

camera will be off for just a sec gonna dim the brightness lol


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry Cassie, its still not up for me...just says stream not found...Ill check back

Perhaps you have to re boot as I did when my power went out

oooppp posted too soon...i see your fixing it


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2011)

O.k I have her up and she can't hide any more too. Thanks for the new angle. I have been meaning to ask what the weather is like there as she still looks very furry. Is it cold?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2011)

cam is down again


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

i know grrrr I'm very frustrated sorry guys, don't know whats up but my camera won't connect to my computer now for some stupid reason of its own!!!! will let u know when its up n running again


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

OKAY!!! YAY Suzies is up n running again!!! FINALLY stupid camera,



got it on the same good angle as well lol... sorry if it is still a bit bright I AM NOT changing it again lol you should have seen me standing up on the wall balancing against the roof beam but its all good now, after dropping the thing twice into the straw below (luckily)

to answer your question Renee, yes it is freezing here still, snowing only 1 hour from where I live so which is why Suzie has a teddy bear mammoth coat hehe.

Don't think she will foal tonight what with me jumping around her stall and...

my uncle went and got a HUGE truck stuck on his side of the paddocks it was stuck for 7 hours!!! he couldn't get it out with his tractor, they had to get the tow truck, it couldn't get it out... they then had to get a neighbours HUGE machine which finally got it out!! will go check out the damage to the paddocks tomorrow hehe I'm such a brat of a neice. but they were making loud crashes and beeps and shining lights... Suzie has been great through it all but it wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if she didn't foal!!!! grrrr. would love for her too still though hehe

Off to indoor soccer in 15 min don't feel like going out in the cold weather brrrr...

I have had my little winge now so I'm all good


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG there was a stabbing at indoor soccer tonight!!!!!

police drew their guns and everything talk about excitement in our little town!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

well night all



thanks to my beatiful night watchers



your all very much appreciated


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG Cassie what a day you have had



I am afraid we live in a sick world and even in the small villages we aren't safe. I live in the middle of nowhere and someone still stole my hubby's iphone from his car on Sunday. Bast...

Try and get some sweet dreams and I will watch Suzie.


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks Renee, lol I'm definitly ready for some sleep now hehe... she is looking real content tonight, wish she would have this foal...





Thanks again


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2011)

it has gone dark!!!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

sorry girls, but the camera has really gone!!! looks like it's gonna be a cold trip outside its 1am here wokeup to check on her brrr hopefully get it working soon!!!

Sorry


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

wait I remember why Stupid me!!! forgot to plud it back in!! it wil have run out of betteries!! should have it up n running again soon!!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

back up n running again girls, best way to wake up!! a run through the freezing cold night! hehe my own silly fault too!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2011)

Me perfect too!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2011)

It is hard to see Suzie tonight, I hope she is a good girl and gives us plenty of warning


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2011)

Flat, sternal, flat, sternal, she sure is tired tonight but she has her eyes wide open. hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Eagle (Jun 22, 2011)

It is nearly 7.00 am so I am off to bed now, she spent a lot of time down resting tonight so I don't think she was bothered about what happened today. Have a good day


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 22, 2011)

Lovely clear picture on the cam this evening - especially since you remembered to plug it in!





Dont worry, I'm NOT perfect, and that is exatly the sort of thing I would do.





I do wish Suzie would stand in the middle of her stall - I get cross watching part of her back end and her tail! LOL!!

How come it is so cold at night where you are in Aussieland - I thought it was a warm place during in the winter and hot in the summer. Really interested. Do you live high up somewhere?

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL Suzie is waiting for her breakfast!! thats where the gate is LOL I'm about to go out and feed her now!, sorry about the brightness, I finish work early this arvo so I might try and have a play and fix it thank you so much for for watching her again





I'm certainly not perfect! hehe last night proves it hehe.

LOL I'm about an hour from Sydney right near the blue mountains, we get up to 40-45 degree heat in the summer and in winter it can drop down to minus 1-5 we have a big range of weather here

you will see her moving soon



while I was watching last night I saw her yawning 3 Times!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL!! Not sure if you have fed already, but just checked and I saw the whole of her tummy as well as her back end - so things are improving.





I must say how lovely it is to see a nice sized stable and plenty of clean bedding - Suzie is a lucky girl!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you Anna, I love my stable, we made it orginally for my stock horse so my minis are lucky now hehe the 2nd stall isn't finished yet but Suzie is the only one who really needs to go in at night now.

This afternoon when I get back from work I'm going to let them all go for a good run again, I will take the video camera this time so we can see suzie run the funny little thing





can you see her feed bucket? she should be facing the camera now


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

lol, pity she isn't in there now lol she is out in the paddock. she might have come back in to finish her breakfast though.


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL good work Diane



your the best



how is your own little foal going?


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

naw how cute!!



I'm sure I will be obsessed with my baby when he/ she finally decides to grace us with her/his presense!

what is her barn name? have you decided?? can you take some pics of her running around? if so would love to see them, if not thats cool





p.s are you registered with AMHA? I wanted to look up Suzie's pedigree... if you wouldn't mind


----------



## anyssapark (Jun 22, 2011)

Just popped in to catch up on Suzies progress. Sounds like she has started to move along in the right direction





Yay for marestare!!!



Ill check in on her this afternoon and see if she's inside yet. Marestare is the best, i use marestare also, and i LOVE it


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Renee!! I love it already hehe, still got some fine tuning to do, but I feel so much better knowing that you guys are all watching her



you are the BEST!!

she will prob come inside about 4:30pm this arvo, going to let her go for a run when I go home will try and video it and put it up here.

how is it up in your corner of Australia at the moment? has it been cold? was snowing at Katoomba the other day brrr


----------



## anyssapark (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, its been freezing here too Cassie. The wind is like ice. It snowed in Mudgee the other day also - it NEVER snows in Mudgee lol Weird weather we have had this year! I saw on the news all the snow that Katoomba and Lithgow got. It sure is going to be a good ski season.

Marestare is wonderful isnt it. I have used it for the last 4 or so years now, and a lot of the time, before the halter alarm is even set off, i have someone on the phone telling me my mare is about to foal. The alarm only has a 20 second delay! The marestare "aunties" are so efficient





Ill check for Suzie after i have fed my lot htis afternoon then





Have you taken any new udder and hooha pics in the last day or so? Would love to see how she's progressing


----------



## cassie (Jun 22, 2011)

haven't lately i can do this afternoon though,





my dad and my brothers are going skiing next month, so they are more then happy





wow I haven't ever heard of it snowing in Mudgee!! it is very strange weather.

The marestare "aunties" are indeed the best!! how many mares have you got pregnant at the moment? Karen was saying she has one due, end of this month, beginning of next month which will be exciting



will be able to watch her on marestare too. YAY hehe


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

I LOVE IT "Image" it sounds like it suits her perfectly YAY

I'm sure I already love it hehe I talk to it throught Suzie's tummy hehe

Her name is Raylee Park Butterscotch Thanks heaps Diane!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2011)

She must be out enjoying the cool weather....All I see is a nice fluffy stall that I would love to just climb right in and sleep!


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

lol yep, she is out eating the grass in the paddock



she will be back in, in about 20 minutes



then you can see her

lol yes there is lots of straw in her stable lol she loves it


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2011)

Good morning all, anything new to report?


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

morning Renee, not much, bout to go bring her in now so I will let you know of any changes after... you will prob see her in about 10 min...



:OKinteresting


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2011)

Morning everyone - all seems quiet on the Aussie front at the moment - hope she enjoyed her 'out' time and will concentrate on 'getting down to business' tonight for you!





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

lol hopefully



she is really really RED in her vulva tonight... about to go and change the light see if I can get it less bright for tonight



took some pics this arvo, will put them up shortly


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

well that change didn't help to much, will try again...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2011)

Our friendly mammoth is happily munching away!

We want photos!!!!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

what do you think? is it a better picture now?? she is SOOO relaxed behind! I went out there just before and lifted the tail, and with one finger could look inside, usually its tighter then that, and she just did two wees in the space of ten minutes!!



trying to get the pics on here, hopefully get them on here before mum n i leave, we are going to visit a friend in hospital tonight poor thing has to stay in hospital for the last 7 weeks of her pregnancy





uploading pics now


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2011)

The picture is great! I too had to stay in hospital for my first son and it was a real drag but tell your friend that it will all be worth it and to try and relax and enjoy the peace.



In hospital is the best place to be if she is at risk. sending hugs and prayers


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

ok here are the pics, I didn't realise that I took that one of her trotting but isn't it funny!!





be back in prob an hour or two!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2011)

She is adorable! I don't think her hooha looks ready though


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

p.s I took these just as she came back inside I should have waited till after cos when I checked her just then she has relaxed so much more behind... I might take some more truer pics of her tomorrow... she has some milk again tonight can't see them very good in the pics, but her bag is definetly fuller tonight


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2011)

Great to see her enjoying a zoom about outside - thanks for the pictures.





I agree with Renee, she doesn't look quite ready to foal, but as we all know, these girls just love to fool us. LOL!!

May I ask why you have a headcollar on her all the time (think I can just see it on the cam when she's in, but maybe mistaken) I notice Dreamer and Sugar also wear theirs when inside, as do a lot of other mare waiting to foal? Can understand headcollars on outside if a mare is difficult to catch, but wondering about the reason for inside wear.

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Anna, the main reason was because she had the foal alarm on, and that connects to her halter... I have that off now... had her halter on today as she went out in the big paddock and its easier to catch her,

yeah, and it makes it hard because I don't know any of her history AT ALL!!!!



the previous owner couldn't tell me much at all about her changes, so i don't know if she lengthens at all behind or not much... but from what I saw and felt tonight. after taking this pics and she had settled down, she was so much more relaxed in the opening... easiest it has been since I have had her to check the inside... i guess its just another step lol

but I shouldn't be getting worried because I saw the foal moving and you are all keeping an eye on her, just hoping that she will have this foal real soon so I can meet her/him!





will take some more pics over the weekend.

My friend, is doing ok, baby is good so thats the main thing. But yeah no leaving the hospital for her, poor thing.


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

well I'm off to bed now everyone thanks for the night shift prob nothing will happen tonight but it's easier knowing your there watching her





hopefully cam won't go down tonight... it's plugged into the power so batteries won't run out LOL.

Let me know if she surprises us



would love her to hehe


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2011)

sweet dreams Cassie, I am here!


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Eagle, will be checking up on her a few times tonight but your the best!!



:BigGrin


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2011)

Suzie has disappeared!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2011)

Good Morning all, I see her!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2011)

Shes laying down but has her butt to the camera and I cant tell if shes sleeping or just resting.

Cassie, she looks so comfy in her little bed of straw. It makes me want to put straw in Peanuts stall....IM just to lazy...for me straw is harder to keep clean....but I love how fluffy it looks.

o.K. Just a nosey question for ya. You mentioned cows in a couple of your posts. Is your family in the cattle business or does your Dad just raise a few for yourselves. What kind of cows?


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2011)

Straw for horses is like a feather duvet for us, only for the rich so Heidi you should have loadssssssssssssssssssssss

Come on Suzie, now is about a good time to show us your baby!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2011)

I have to go out as Hubby wants to eat a pizza



Is someone watching her as I can't get her cam to work on my iphone


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2011)

6.00am and she is flat out


----------



## Eagle (Jun 23, 2011)

The sun is up so I am off to hit the hay.


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll ask her previous owner for her number... he is a bit untrustworthy... I hope he hasn't been lying to me about this the whole time...

Thanks for watching, I think I was so sound asleep I didn't even hear my three!! alarms go off to wake up n check on her, so thank you all VERY MUCH!!!



:yeah

Straw is actually pretty easy, I have heard its the best to put in a foaling stable, as shavings can go into the foals respiratoty system and pnemonia and such, also can get on the umbelical cord and the foal can get infected through that...

our cattle is sort of a side business from our hardware store... we have a bit of a mix, murray grey, limousin, black angus (just got a Beautiful new bull) and my one fresian steer that I hand raised hehe

we have atm about 80 head of cattle. in total I have hand raised 3 calves, two heifers and Buddy my steer LOL. Kia is a pure bred limousin and she just had her own calf a beautiful bull I called Samson and when one of our cows died giving birthI hand raused the calf jessie she is a murray grey. she is due to have her first calf in a few months.

lol sorry to go on a bit I love our cows hehe.

Thanks all for watching again last night





I'm just wondering, do you think that I should have a camera watching her during the day out in the paddock? is it common for them to foal during the day?

Thanks again all.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2011)

Suzie looks as though she is waiting for her breakfast?? She's in her "Mummy's coming soon" corner!

After our experience this morning - yes mares can and do foal during the day!

I love hearing about your cows Cassie, I used to milk cows and rear calves etc and loved every one of them - fantastic creatures.





We always use straw for our foaling mares - and most of our other minis too. I love to see horses in large stalls/stables with loads of straw on the floor. We also straw deeply in our lorry when travelling, I absolutely detest leaving the lorry floor as just rubber matting, the horses slip so once the floor gets wet or poo'd on. Even those that have shavings when travelling (all ours travel in separate compartments, loose) have at least 6" depth of shavings down in their compartments!

I also find straw much easier to clean out coz I'm a fussy one, and I wont allow any tiny piece of dropping to be found in one of my stables after mucking out time. Takes hours to find every little piece in a shaving bed, but easy in a nice big straw bed! We also have a rule that during the day time, droppings were cleared as soon as they were produced, so one pile of droppings in a stable is allowed - if you are grooming/exercising etc, but two piles is frowned on coz it means you haven't checked that horse for at least 2 or 3 hours (you would have picked up any droppings as you checked the horse) and that horse could have developed colic/got cast etc. And 3 piles of droppings mean't being instantly dismissed from my yard/employ (and when I was training students, quite a few got dismissed!) Counting the piles of droppings as I walked round helped me to know whether or not the horse had been checked - I was a horror to work for LOL!!

So is tonight the night with Suzie? Keeping my fingers crossed!





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

HAHA!! I reckon I would love to work for you!! I think Heidi and me would be great at the picking up the poop, unless of course its night time hehe.

Yes thats Suzie's Mumm'y coming corner lol just fed her. her bag is harder this morning... she is tighter behind then last night but I felt BABY so as long as I keep being able to feel her/him I'm ok... would LOVE for her to have it tonight!! So seeing as you have just had a foal you can send your foaling vibes down to me




HEHE

Will put some pics of Kia and Samson up so you can see!! and guess what I'm going to call her next calf, if its a heifer.....? hehe

oh and I totally agree about the whole straw thing... we have loads of shavings from our hardware store, but I needed to have straw, especially while she is having the foal...

it looks so comfy for her, and I can tell when she has rolled or lay down cos she gets bits of straw on her coat or mane hehe


----------



## cassie (Jun 23, 2011)

pics of kia and Samson.

Suzie had a propeller tail when I went home just before





she hardly ever has a propeller tail so its exciting.

Got hold of her previous owner. grrr sorry to say I don't really like him... he said to me that I was getting to nervous asking all these questions... and I said, I don't know anything of what her normal is so how can I be prepared... I just want to make sure both her and the foal are going to be ok. and he just huffed.

he says he doesn't know if she was ever completely registered with AMHA



after telling me she was.

he said he will ring AMHA and find out whats happening, then I have to go to his house to get the paperwork.

just a little frustrated right now.

one good thing he did tell me was that Suzie, never has any problems with foaling, the foal always breaks the sack easily she is a really good mum (knew that she would be anyway. but thats good to know )


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 24, 2011)

Whos who? Moo Moo?

They look alot better than the skinny ole Florida cows.


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2011)

the bigger one, with her head down is Kia, the little one looking is Samson



he is about 6-8 mnths old..


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the pics of your cows Cassie - keep them coming please, need to see them all!

Checked on Suzie and she's obviously out - so no foal last night.





I do get a bit muddled with all these different times as we shoot, via marestare, across the world. When one is 'talking' on LB it is almost like we are all living a few miles from each other. LOL!!

Dont forget to keep an eye on Suzie throughout the day - she might just decide to be sneaky!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2011)

PLEASE keep an eye on my baby girl tonight!! I have decided that I have not seen relaxed till TONIGHT!! really long, relaxed AND swollen!! and not just down then end! the whole thing is our heaps more then normal, wish I had taken my camera out with me!! sorry girls no pics...

still not much milk, but like the other sneaky mares at the moment she might get it ones she foals EXCITEMENT!!!





if she doesn't have the foal tonight I might set up the camera in her paddock, cos I will be at the vets tomorrow and can't come and check on her, so I might need a double shift lol

will put some pics of when Samson was just a baby, He was so cute!! still is mega cute now, but he is turning into a BIG STRONG bull so I should be calling him cute anymore tho he has the biggest CUTEST ears you have EVER seen hehe!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 24, 2011)

I love your cows and if I get to have my own land (just rent a few acres right now) then I would love to get a couple of Dexters.


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2011)

Dexters are the CUTEST EVER!!! would love to get some lol my uncle is thinking of getting some, well was... hopefully he still will


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 24, 2011)

I know they are just gorgeous and I believe have lovely temperaments too. I hope your Uncle gets some and then I will get to see lots of photos lol


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2011)

Jessie when she was a calf


Kia and Buddy in the cubby house


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2011)

so cute! calves have the most adorable eyes



I will have Suzie up for most of the night for you.


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Renee!! I know, Jessie is the sweetest thing lol so excited she is in calf





more excited for Suzie's little foal though!!!!





xx


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2011)

12.50 am and she has just got up


----------



## Eagle (Jun 24, 2011)

I saw that


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for last night girls, was kinda hoping but oh well.

will go out n feed her now n see what she is up to



oh yeah the slow motion thing is funny isn't it lol she does it quite a bit hehe depending how she looks this morning I might put the camera out in the paddock I'll just see...

Thanks again


----------



## cassie (Jun 24, 2011)

soft cow poos this morning girls!!! still really relaxed anb big behind... even the inside is huge this morning, and everything always tightens back up in the mornings.... hopeing for tonight (my tonight hehe)

off to the vets now... don't know whether I'll put the camera out... what do you think??


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Everone



just got back from the vet hospital... sorry I didn't put the camera out ended up running out of time, but all is good cos Suzie is still holding onto that little foal... but now I am home and she can have it anytime (TONIGHT) she chooses hehe.

Update on miss Suzie, even more relaxed then last night... udder pretty hard though still not much milk... red inside hooha, seeming restless already... has knocked straw into her water bowl and seems to have been shuffling straw around eveywhere and Dad only put her in about 5pm... hmmm





temp drop, tonight from 37.7 this morning to 37.3 tonight...





Everything seems lined up except for the udder of course... but as is whats happening with so many mares recently she may get it after she foals.



here's hoping...

would love a foal tonight!!!




:wub


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 25, 2011)

I saw you in there early this A.M. Did I see you taking pictures? Nesting...umm..that should be a good sign. I'll be checking her through out the day!

nighty night


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Heidi!!

no, just cheking on her



Dad fed them tonight as I didn't finish work till late so I wanted to go out and make sure she was ok


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2011)

Suzie Just YAWNED!! hehe night all



will be checking her a few times tonight... just in case, will have the barn alarm on, and my number is listed on my camera, if anything happens please let me know!!

Thank you!!

Cassie


----------



## cassie (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks Diane, before I went to sleep last night she yawned like 5 times in a row, and lay down and rolled... surely she must be getting close...




will take some pics of her today...


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

Bout to bring Suzie in for the night... she has had a lovely day, having a little run her belly going wobble wobble wobble... will try and take some pics when I feed her...


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

I braid her tail until she has the foal... tight up the top but looser down the bottom. which is why I change it so often so if she does wack the foal (whenever it comes ) it won't hurt her...(could be a him I suppose... LOL)

she had a very fun day outside today but was really really restless before I put her in... I think she exhausted herself trying to catch up to Penny (my other mini through the fence) lol she had no hope of catching her





putting up the pics in a minute CHANGES!!! she has more milk tonight! even after a big day out in the paddock!! backside really relaxed and elongated not as much as Dreamer but I dont think suzie will get as elongated as Dreamer.


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

Pics from today, just after she came in the stable... the last pic is from thursday for comparison... sorry about the mud on legs and under tummy, she didn't want me cleaning it lol silly girl she lay down in a mud puddle today





What do you think??


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

yay lol I think she has dropped more too.. doesn't have that real V yet I don't think but she is getting there, well at least I think so anyway





Do you think that she should elongate more before foaling??


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

i will still watch her like a hawk, she has been this elongated for the past 3 days... well anyway I'm off to bed, will have barn alarm on if ppl are happy to watch my baby girl. Thank you.

Night.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 26, 2011)

Cassie, good morning I just wanted to let you know that Rivendell Miniature horses web site has about 10 really good foaling videos on their site. The one titled Snow is a really really clear one...text book! If you get a second go take a peek. That is how I would like our foaling to be!! how bout you! I would post a link but Im not sure its allowed


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

morning all. Thanks for the night watch. I love the crayonbox website, before I started on here I was checking things on there nearly every day LOL

Thanks Heidi I will check it out, I really wanted to have a look at some foalings so thats great thanks


----------



## cassie (Jun 26, 2011)

Suzie has more milk this morning!!! I'm going to order the foaling strips!!! where is a good place online to get them from, I think Renee was saying foal time or something like that/?


----------



## anyssapark (Jun 27, 2011)

Cassie, in Australia, we have www.foalguard.com or www.kingstons.net.au that sell the hardness ones. For the pH (which i think it a LOT more accurate than the hardness) just go to a pool shop and get the pH test strips from there. They need to go down to at least 6.8 if you can get a bit lower, then even better


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Renee



thats great I will go to the pool shop and grab some, we might have some at home anyway lol

what do you think about how Suzie is progressing??


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

hey Renee,(Anyssa Park) how much milk do you need for the PH strips? do you need to dilute it?


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 27, 2011)

All quiet on the Suzie front tonight, so guess we will just have to wait a bit longer for any action!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL yep, she hasn't even come in the stable yet LOL... will let you know of updates when I go home and put her to bed


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought my foal strips on line from Foal-Time and they worked just great plus you only need one drop of milk (my mare was far from a Jersey cow) It was the first time for me so I just found it much easier than having to dilute for the pool strips.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi just read every 23 pages is she looking like foaling soon cant see her on mare stare


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL Thanks Renee, i think I might try and buy them cos Suzie is like your mare, she doesn't like parting with her milk lol hopefully they don't take long to come to australia lol

Lucky lodge, Sorry can I ask your name? it just sounds better then saying your username hehe will be bringing her in in about 5-10 min just got home from work bout to feed them all you will see her shortly... will come back with an update


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

Suzie in for the night... looks like she has dropped more



hooha the same as yesterday... maybe a little more open... not much though... major change!! MORE MILK!! tried to express some and instead of the tiny little drop I find on my hand a little stream came out!!! of clear yellowy stickish liquid!!! YAY Suzie!!

guess where my little brat was tonight when i came home...



ok, the tack room of my stable doesn't have a door yet so obviously doesn't have any feed in it, i had a biscuit of hay that I got out last night gave half to her last night and was going to give the other half tonight... I put it in the tack room thinking she wouldn't be able to see it!! but she smelt it!! when I went out to feed her I couldn't see her in the paddock started calling her then I see this little head pop out of the tack room door (space) with a big bit of hay sticking out of her mouth!! the cheeky little thing! went and found the hay!! LOL luckily I hadn't put too much in there!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

being pregnant makes a girl hungry, I used to buy loads of cheese and then sit in the car in the supermarket car park and eat it, the funny thing is I hate cheese!


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

haha!!



Renee!!! thats Hilarious!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 27, 2011)

cassie said:


> LOL Thanks Renee, i think I might try and buy them cos Suzie is like your mare, she doesn't like parting with her milk lol hopefully they don't take long to come to australia lol
> 
> Lucky lodge, Sorry can I ask your name? it just sounds better then saying your username hehe will be bringing her in in about 5-10 min just got home from work bout to feed them all you will see her shortly... will come back with an update



Hi my real name is jenny


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Jenny


----------



## Barbie (Jun 27, 2011)

Foal-time strips are wonderful - so very easy to use. You can take one strip and tear it into 4-5 pieces to get more tests out of the package. If you e-mail them, they will ship today.

Barbie


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

oh really? even to Australia?? Thanks heaps Barbie





did anyone just see Suzie





was standing still then all of then sudden, turned in a tight circle... stopped did one little poo then all the sudden turned the other way in a tight circle LOL funniest thing!! she is a bit more restless tonight baby girl!


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

well goodnight everyone



hope that someone might watch my baby girl for me tonight



she seems not her usual self...

Thanks


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

p.s Barn alarm is on!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

sweet dreams Cassie, I will have her up for most of the night


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> .


Are you feeling all right today Diane????


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

hang in there sweety, we all hope you get it sorted soon as we miss you! ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

finally at 5.00am she gets up from her longggggggggggggg sleep


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

6.00am so I am off to bed


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the nigh watch Renee n Diane



you guys are great!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 27, 2011)

You are welcome


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

about to go and check on her and her MILK situation!! she had even more last night... can't wait for my foal strips to arrive, wondering if I should pay the extra so I get it July 1st instead of July7th hmmm

still can't believe that Dreamer hasn't foaled!!! she is the one we have to concentrate on at the moment!! I reckon it would so be like Peanut, Sugar or Suzie to go and sneak a foal in on us while we are all watching Dreamer!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 27, 2011)

Well another night has passed for Suzie, and a new night is not far off for Dreamer, Sugar and Peanut. Surely Dreamer will do something tonight? Mind you it wouldn't suprise me if little Peanut did something sneaky while we were all watching Dreamer LOL!! Or perhaps they are all planning to deliver at the same time - having used horsey mental telepathy to communicate!!

Or maybe Suzie herself will do a suprise outside daytime delivery while her Momma is busy with the chores?

Is it Marty who says "there is nothing as predictable as an unpredictable mare"? How true!

Anna


----------



## anyssapark (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd try to pool strips if you have them Cassie. They are all i use and i have had 100% accuracy with the mares i use it on.





You need to dilute it 1:3 (milk:distilled water). You can buy distilled water from most service stations or coles/woolworths.

So if you get 1/2 ml, you need to dilute it with 1.5ml of distilled water in a CLEAN, DRY container - dip your strip in and follow the instructions on the test strip packet (normally for a second, and then wait 10 seconds for result).

Most of my mares sit around 8, but as soon as they start to drop, they are getting close. All mine foal within 24 hours when they get down to 6.8, but i have had some get to 7.2 and foal that night. Generally once they start dropping, they keep going down...


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL you are right Anna, but Suzie is not allowed to have a daytime foal I'm at work all day!! unless of course she times it when I come home for lunch (the brilliant thing about working next door to where I live) hehe

then that is fine





Dreamer HAS to do something tonight!! otherwise that foal is going to fall right out of her!! I can't believe how open she is!!

I reckon poor little Peanut can't be too far off, poor little thing, at least Suzie is bigger she handles it better





ok, MILK situation!! we have more this morning!!!! YAY so excited I didn't try and express any cos I don't want to do it too often... not sure what to do about the milk strips... i don't think that I can get enough from her yet to use the ph strips... not sure how much I actually need...

Do you guys measure how long she is inside her hooha? heard someone talking about a size of 2" and I'm wondering if it is realiable, and who does it??

Dreamer will be watched like a hawk from me today



and Peanut!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Renee, I'll try and see if I can get that much tonight... fingers crossed... we sell pool testing kits at work, so I can always get some.


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 27, 2011)

Cassie I am just sorting out the emails with pics attached so you will have them soon. Sorry I didnt get them off earlier but its been a crazy day.


----------



## cassie (Jun 27, 2011)

no worries Karina!! you have a new foal to play with!!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2011)

got some PH and hardness strips




when I get home I will try and get some milk and test it





goes down to 6.4 PH YAY


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 28, 2011)

cassie said:


> no worries Karina!! you have a new foal to play with!!!



And 4 kids LOL


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL well you did a very good job sending them so quick



Thank you

suzie's sitting between 7.6 and 8... closer to 8 but not quite...could only get a few drop but it was enough!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2011)

now we have milk strips


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2011)

Madam always pees into the cam, if the colour was better we would be able to see her hooha


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2011)

well they are the pool testing strips cos my foal time ones haven't come yet, but I think it would be a similar level to the foal time ones, yeah I think she will keep us waiting...



as much as I want my foal!! Suzie is going to keep me waiting



just gave them some hay, now I'm off to bed... night everyone, will still be checking on her during the night... just in case. LOL Oh Renee I forgot to change the setting... remind me to do it tomorrow morning if I do it now I'm so tired I 'll stuff everythin up LOL I just made it back inside before it started raining LOL

night all... bit annoyed about the whole waiting game with Suzie but I just have to be patient...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet dreams cassie


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2011)

11.45pm and she is as quiet as a mouse!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2011)

2.15am and she is still impersonating a mouse (well a very big and hairy one)


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2011)

ssshhhhhhhhhhhhh you will wake her, too late! The sloth is up


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2011)

shucks! I missed it as I was bathing my brats.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 28, 2011)

The sun will be up soon so I must be off to bed. have a great day Cassie and sorry that I have nothing much to report. Suzie was fast asleep for most of the night.





Nite Diane


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 28, 2011)

I noticed that Suzie seemed to be sleeping happily last night (well early morning actually by the time I log in!), she does seem to be a calm little girl, bless her. I have forgotten, but where are we with her dates?

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2011)

aww, don't listen to them Suzie they are calling you a sloth... shhh cover your ears...

Good morning Ladies!!





Thanks for watching the hairy mammoth mouse sloth for me last night





you are too funny!!!

about to go feed her now so she will come out of her "mummy's coming corner" LOL

Anna to answer your question, I don't know what her dates are...





The breeder (well he calls himself a breeder) said she was in with the stallion sometime last year but he doesn't know when... he was thinking she must be due in december january but we cleared that up when we told him she is was to big to be 4 month preggas. I then checked with the vet and he said she was much closer, in May he said he thought she had 6-8 weeks to go... so I have to totally go by the signs that I see. which makes it very hard especially as it's my first foal. I think if she doesn't have the foal in the next week or so I might get the vet out to check her again and see where he thinks she is in her pregnancy, all the signs that I have been seeing points that she is getting really close...

will give you an update when I come back from feeding her


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2011)

soft poops from miss Sloth this morning... more milk even after I expressed some last night... didn't try expressing this morning.

still relaxed though now as open. and CRANKY!!!

I'm pretty sure she must have heard you calling her names and thats why she stuck her tongue out at you!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 28, 2011)

How can you say we are calling her names! We love her!





It sounds as though she is getting pretty close, I know you say that you are working, but do try to keep a watch on her during the day - I have had quite a few foal during the daytime.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you both.





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Anna, I think I will set the camera up outside when her PH starts to drop... I think I am pretty safe until then...

Thanks


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

just went home for lunch and had a play with my cranky pregnant sloth





she has really filled out at the side and is now looking a lot like Dreamer and Peanut... I think the foal must be getting into postition YAY!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

hey Diane, do you know how long after they fill out like this that they foal??


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL yes maam,


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

morning all


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Renee



did you have a good sleep? no news to report unfortunatly


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

Suzie is in for the night. took some pics showing her belly, not very good ones of her behind... will try again later


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey Renee, did I see somewhere that you have a new stallion? If so how come we dont know all about it? Tell all please!





Really hoping tonight's the night for Suzie??????








Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I have a new boy but I was waiting to post until I have some good photos. I will take a video of him when I turn him out after lunch and start a thread.

His name is Pat


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

naw how cute!! can't wait to see some pics... just gave my sloth some hay, she sure is a cranky sloth tonight!! real relaxed again, inside is bigger prob about 3" poops not as soft as this morning but still softer than normal Anna, I hope Suzie is listening to you! because this is her 2nd last night before the 1st July, ahhh if she doesn't have it!! I'm gonna get it good from my uncle!


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

p.s sorry about Suzie's coat, its been raining here all day, and I have brushed her to try and dry the coat quicker but because it is so wooly she stays wet a while... the stable door is left open so she can go in but no, my wooly little mammoth likes the rain!!!



much to my disgust!! LOL


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

Suzie sleeping like the 'sloth' she is



n now its my sleep time too!! thank you my night watching friends your dedication is much appreciated!! :saluteNight!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 29, 2011)

10.44 Aussie time and all I can see is a body - no head but all is quiet


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

23.00 sloth time and she is eating her bed


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

midnight and she is fast asleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

don't know if you noticed thecam down... but its up again. had to restart computer! back to sleep for me!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 29, 2011)

Cassie, are you by the computer? I need you


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

I did notice but when I restarted the cam it cam up immediately so I imagine that it hadn't been down long when you restarted it.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

she is now out flat with her eyes open and it is a bit spooky


----------



## Eagle (Jun 29, 2011)

time for breakfast shortly so I am off to bed



have a good day


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 29, 2011)

Good night and thanks for your help earlier!


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

morning girls night Renee, sorry Heidi!! what happened? i noticed the times that I watched her last night that she tended to be sleeping when she was on her tummy then when she was out sternal... and according to what I saw she didn't roll last night at all... about to go feed her now!


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL I know how dare her groomer even think to look in her private parts!!!



more milk this morning not that I checked of course...COW POOPS!!!!



still open and long behind...





Come on Suzie please have your foal tonight!!!



LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 29, 2011)

I've just been watching the grooming, plus I saw the reaction to having her udder checked - she doesn't like that does she, well neither would I! LOL!!

How much are you feeding her Cassie - there looked an awful lot in her bucket? Talking of buckets (and not their colour!), you may want to change the ones like the one she is eating out of - a foals little foot could get caught in the handles, we have one of those buckets here and I wont use them for the foals or the weanlings due to the handles. Also have you made provision for her water bucket to be raised up? You need to do this before she foals (also watch out for the water buckets/bins in your field/pasture). Many a foal has drowned in a water bucket left at ground level in the stable, as it makes unsteady movements when first trying to stand. In the field they can just over balance and fall in. Please remember that if there is something 'dangerous' lying around, a mini foal will find it - they are so full of mischief. LOL!! My main 'shout at eveyone for being so stupid' thing is string! String used for tying things up - always cut all the ends so there are no loops for a little mouth to investigate and get caught in. String lying about - pick it up and put it out of harms way. String hanging up within reach - get rid of it. LOL!! I'm a mad woman most of the time, but I see possible accidents anywhere and I drive my family insane!





I love it when I pop the cam up in the morning (my morning) and watch Suzie laying flat out in her straw, seemingly fast asleep, then her eye opens and she has a small stretch before closing her eye again. She looks so peaceful and comfortable, bless her!





Good luck tonight Suzie, are we going to see that little baby of yours???

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL Anna no she doesn't like it LOL haven't been able to test her since that first time but thats ok she will foal when she is ready... as to the feed, I am feeding her as per the mitavite Breeda bag instructions, which was the same as what my friend who is a breeder said... thank you for letting me know about the bucket... I will try and change it, and water container in her paddock is a big cattle feeding trough so I think it should be out the little foals reach,

I noticed (well I think I noticed hehe) that she seemed more uncomfortable last night, she usually lays down on her side and stays down but she seemed more comfy on her belly... and as you can see she is cranky... finish work early this arvo so I might see about doing a clean up of her stable nice fresh straw and finding some new buckets... hmmm


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

just let Suzie out in the big paddock... I only do this when I am home... she has a realy pregnant tummy walk about her today... and she started trotting (wobbling to the others (on the other side of the fence of course) ) LOL

and couldn't do it for very long... and the whole time she as trotting I could see the pink of inside her Vulva...



she is now walking around, tail swishing and held really high!!!

fingers crossed. with fresh bedding she might feel like doing something tonight!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

Morning Cassie, umm that bed looks very inviting can I jump in?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 30, 2011)

Suzies bed always looks comfy...Gosh Renee, how time flies.I feel like I just said good night to you!!

Anyway, Good morning!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

Good morning, It was a long night for me



my son kept waking and asking my to go and sleep in his teeny winney bed with him


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

naw... you poor thing...



yes fresh bedding for the tubby wubby, wooly mammoth, mouse, sloth LOL will bring her in in about half an hour...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

You know we adore her


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

LOL I know






we will adore her even more when she lets us see her baby foal!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

this is soooooooooooooo true


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

just went and gave suzie some hay, and she is REALLY sweaty!! don't know why... she ran around a little this afternoon... but it was quite a cold arvo. I didn't think enough to make her sweat... hope she is ok....

She is SOOO relaxed and open behind( not as much as dreamer of course) ... and inside is red and long...

just a bit concerned about her sweating up... any ideas Ladies??


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

It could be the start of labour



try taking her temperature.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy everyone she is looking interesting to me!


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

REALLY!?!? ok I'll go take it now... what should it be? will it be higher or lower??


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

will go check her temp now... be right back


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

good girl, very obedient


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 30, 2011)

All looks quiet to me - did you get a temp reading Cassie?

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

she is still in there with her "playing."

kids!!! heheeeeeeeee


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

oy!! I was relaxing her, poor baby girl all sweaty!!

her temp is 37.7 degrees celcius... umm...99.86F

even after I brushed her down when I gave her hay earlier she has sweated up again...

what do you think of the temp??

still really open behind and relaxed


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

at least we know that she hasn't got a fever so I think we need to watch her. My mare Britt was really sweating when she foaled and this year it was still cold when mine foaled.

What makes me curious is how she stops eating and it looks like she is "listening" to her body.

No I am not mad, well not much


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

haha your not mad at all!!

I love watching them "listen" to their body... fingers crossed everyone...

did you see her grooming me when i was brushing her? I love it when she does she is so cute!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

Isn't it the best feeling! My girls do that too and it gives me hours of pleasure, I sit in with them and they push me to get turns


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 30, 2011)

Ooooo yes! I love horsey 'interaction', make one feel really good!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

it's the best, my stock horse is really affectionate too.. the other month I was sitting on the ground brushing Penny (my other mini) and Smartie (my stock horse) came up behind me and rested his chin on my head and just stood there!! was so cute...

so what do we think ladies?? could tonight be the night?? is it pretty reliable that they sweat up and everything before foaling? sorry i'm going to be a nuisance for the rest of the night now


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

Well she seems to have settled down now, we will just have to wait and see. I would wait another 30 minutes and then go and see if she is still sweating, she will still be wet but see if she is still hot to touch.


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

ok will do. thanks...


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm going to go check on her now... should I check her temp again or just see if she is still sweaty??


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

sorry i was feeding hubby, I shouldn't disturb her if she is sleeping but when you can see if she is sweating


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

thats what I'm thinking... she wasn't sleeping just then though. did you see her breathing.? and she would lay down then go sternal, then go back on tummy then sternal again... she just did a wee n is just standing..


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

what do you mean by "when you can see she is sweating?" sorry


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

going to have a sleep now... will be up during the night to check on her... if you see anything feel free to call... the first number on Marestare is right the second no. my mobile. is 0419232062 so international is would be 6120419232062

she has just lay back down is looking a little more comfy now...wait no, not really she is in a very awkward spot though can't see a thing!! Suzie!

I have the barn alarm on as well...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

22.30 and she is stood quietly


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

Madam is doing some serious butt rubs!


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

I just saw that!!



n bout 10 pm there was some major tummy bites happenin... She isn't pacing... But she isn't herself either.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

You know Cassie I was just thinking that I should have practised ringing you so that I know that I can when time comes. Would it be better to ring home or cell?


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

Tail swishes... Not the norm for suzie


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

I did try and text you yesterday about the cam being down but the message came back


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

Prob cell lolif that's ok it doesnt matter just that mum n dad will answer home ph totally up to u!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

can I try a text now just to see if it works????


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

Hmmm I wonder if you need to put the international coding for mobiles? Just curious... Well a big horse truck just pulled into across the road which I think is why suzie is at the gate... Hopefully she will get down to business shortly Renee did u msg the no on marestare cos it's wrong... Sorry



you can try another msg if you'd like otherwise its all good


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe just try 0419232062


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

sent message now!


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

... It prob take a bit to come through hey...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

it has a long way to fly


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol yep will let u know...


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

o.k try and go back to sleep, I have her covered


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol yep ok  thanks mum just kidding hehe I will msg back if I get something otherwise best bet maybe home ph which is fine


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

o,k sleep now please


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol ok ok I'm sleeping.... Peeking hehe no msg yet Renee I'm going back to sleep. Thanks diane!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 30, 2011)

Cassie, you better not be reading this...your supposed to be sleeping....just like your Suzi is attempting to do. She just layed down and is doing her chewing action...but looking comfy.I'll be watching her thru out the day too.....maybe Suzi WILL be the first





Sleep tight!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, are you friggin kidding me, your right IT IS ALWAYS SOMETHING...thats been the bubble I've been living in for a month now. I just got in from doing a couple stalls in the other barn and noticed S'mores has the runs big time...all down his legs all over his stall. My horses never have the runs ever and you know me...I am a self proclaimed poop checker. Didnt switch feed, treats, Im on the last bale of hay that was delived last month so I know it had nothing to do w/new hay.But picking up pasture poop I noticed about 10 big mushrooms had come up and it looks like someone ( I think I know who )may have tried to eat a couple. Of course I ripped up the others....Hes fine other than the loose stools and I'll keep an eye on him but its so frustrating. Skiffs going to come home early today,

I'm so excited b/c I think I'll hitch Skillet up and go for a drive...havent driven him in about 5 months so it should be extra fun...just doing any thing to keep my mind off Peanut....reading the 2 new posts this A.M. about the horrible tragedies of a couple members...I cant even bring myself to send condolences yet...how very sad!!

glad to hear you got your new keyboard, I didnt realize you were having troubles with that too. What is the closest town you have to drive to that would have big stores?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 30, 2011)

Cassie, she is just too cute...I wish Peanut would rest like your little snuggle bug!!


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

permission to go for a pizza Boss? I will be gone 2 hours, can you cover my back


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

I no I'm cranky at her lol she was meant to be having a foal



oh how annoying for you diane hope that's the end of your computer problems, I hadn't seen the second post Heidi but the first one was awful

Don't tell mum i was awake hehe

Suzie resting now... Come on baby girl I wanted a foal tonight


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 30, 2011)

Suzie resting quietly now, a while ago she seemed a bit uncomfortable - flat, sternal, flat, sternal, but looks more relaxed now.

Come on Suzie, we were so hoping to see a little foal tonight!

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi, I am back



I see miss Suzie is fats asleep


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

Well little miss Suzie I am off to bed. Have a good day Cassie


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

thannks for the watch everyone sorryy for the false alarm... you are all awesome!!! will go out n check on her now.... do you think that maybe she could have been starting then stopped?

Have a good night sleep Renee!! that msg didn't come through last night either



maybe I could try sending you one and see if it works? its up to you


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

I will try again


----------



## Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

I am so pleased that it works, I was starting to panic when she was butt rubbing as we hadn't practised, now I know i can call you if needed. Yippeeeeeee


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

YAY!!! was so excited to see your msg! was it pretty quick? I sent one back as soon as I got it...

update on Suzie, relaxed not as open this morning, soft poops... udder hard, full but not big... she seems pretty content munching at her breakfast...

what do you think should I put the camera outside... just in case??


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

LOL thanku Diane, the trees aren't pink usually LOL not sure where Suzie is at the moment I think she is lying down to the left near the fence...






Suzie won't be in this paddock after she foals... too many hazards she will go into one behind the stable. I want to keep an eye on her today just in case.


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you, I love our property...


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

I went home before cos I couldn't see Suzie on the screen... I looked everywhere in the paddock and couldn't find her I noticed that the stable door was closed which I always keep open so I went over there and there was Suzie just standing in the stable looking at me LOL because her feed bin is now on the gate she must have gone back to get some more food and pushed the gate closed hehe my cute little girl put herself to bed!! LOL

She is still a bit warm to touch. though not sweaty today...


----------



## cassie (Jun 30, 2011)

bum scratching happening right now


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah she is real content right now.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

Come out, come out where ever you areeeeeeeeeeeee.

I love her paddock Cassie if only she wouldn't hide



can you spray her purple or something


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha yeah can you see my dad n my bro? They are getting firewood lol suzie Is prob near the gate will try a different position tomorrow if we dnt have a foal overnight


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry Ladies... I could spray her mane pruple maybe hehe... she will be coming inside in about an hour, you will see it getting darker and darker from now...


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL!! Just logged in and I have a picture of a lovely paddock with other animals the far side of a fence. Am busy squinting at the screen trying to spot Suzie.........am I looking for a brown shape or have you already got the paint brush out? If so am I looking for purple/yellow/green/blue????

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

I can see her


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 1, 2011)

Oooo just seen something PINK in the field - is she pink Cassie?

Hope you get everything organised for your Mum Diane, she must be feeling excited about her trip, bless her.

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL sorry guys, should have warned you thought it would turn off,

still have some tweeking to do, don't know how it looks till I get back in here to check... one more position hopefully... well Diane if you can do the next three hours thats gr8 cos I will be at youth group for prob the next 2

update on suzie tonight,... hot and sweaty again... her coat is wet and we haven't had rain. she has more milk and milk in the teats!! couldn't express any tho she a bit grumpy LOL behind real relaxed and open again!!

will be back with hopefully a better position of the camera


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

I think you might want to fiddle with the cam Cassie bc I think she will be able to hide too much!

What do you think Diane???


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

what do we think girls alright or no good?... might move it to the side a bit...


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 1, 2011)

can only see her bum


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

how is that now??


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

that is better but she could still hide


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

not really, it is so herd to see, all I can make out is that she seems to be rocking


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

how long are you here for Diane cos I have to go and swap the swap the stallions over and put Eagle out to play. My new boy is a nightmare and I am not sure if I will keep him. I will start a thread later and tell you all about it.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

It might take me an hour but I have posted on marestare too. I will be as quick as possible


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Diane I am back. Boy is it hot here today! I had to change all the water containers in the fields cos the water was hot


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 1, 2011)

All quiet at the moment but is it just me or does she look more sunken in at her flank?

I thought she was standing a little hunched earlier. Fingers crossed she is getting closer


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi girls I'm back!! LOL is anyone here able to stay on while I change the cam so you can tell me whether its good or not? I'll take the iphone out, but i can't get suzi'es cam on it so your advice will be very helpful


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

haha ok no worries



make sure you tell Suzie that ok LOL

I'm heading out there now... can ppl tell me if its good or not... as I can't see the cam


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

i am here and I will text you


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 1, 2011)

I have seen that tail going more then normal and now she has changed angle again she looks very sunken in. I think there will be a baby along soon. Yipppeeee


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok how bout this?


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 1, 2011)

Angle is good but why is there so much glare is it the lights?


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

Infra red camera... Really quite annoying


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

all we need now is a baby!


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

yep so true, well she is really sweaty tonight... her tummy and legs are WET!! poor baby girl!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 1, 2011)

Very exciting - I hope that she foals tonight.

The glare isnt as bad since the lights went off thank god


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

going to get some sleep now plse ring or txt if any changes



or a foal night... will be up a few times, light rain here tonight might make her decide it is safe enough to foal...

hugs n kisses to marestare aunties from Suzie n Cassie!!

glad glare has improved



have to keep u happy


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

She is down but not looking real comfy...


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 1, 2011)

No she is not comfy and has been looking at her belly a lot.

Darn it but I have to go to town shortly. Tell her to keep her legs crossed till I get back


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol no sorry I won't hehe just kidding she will prob be a little while yet sure you'll be back in time!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

She is resting quietly at 23.30


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

Can u see the heavy breathing Renee??


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah, is her tail straight up? The darn cam keeps freezing is it just me?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Cassie, I just wanted you to know Im thinking of you. I'll have you know that your Suzie now has a bigger screen than Peanut. Im happy to read that Renee was able to contact you and will be able to ring you in a couple hours ( crossed finger )to tell you to get your butt outta bed. how long were you able to get off work for maternity leave. ((( HUGS )))from Peanut and Me


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

fingers crossed


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't find the link to the camera, what page is it on?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 1, 2011)

Terry I cant grab the link but on MS its Kings Park miniatures


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

the link is

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingspark


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

I am sneaking out for 30 mins as she is quiet. Is anyone watching?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 1, 2011)

Eagle said:


> the link is
> 
> http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingspark


Thanks for the info both of you, since I have dial up, it's easier using the link. I'm watching, first peek I took she was laid out flat, now she is sleeping standing up. With dial up I have to keep refreashing, hope I don't miss anything.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

if you are watching I will sneak out quick then bc my kids are driving me mad.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 1, 2011)

Even with my slow dial up I can see she is uncomfortable, I think it will be soon, as she is getting up and down alot, is that normal for her?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 1, 2011)

She's squirrling her tail!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 1, 2011)

Still here, she's still acting uncomfy, no, this isnt really normal for her


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 1, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> Still here, she's still acting uncomfy, no, this isnt really normal for her


I've got to go put a horse out & clean some stalls, I'll check back in a few, I think it will be soon.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

No she started being a bit different last night.


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi girls just checked on my girl still acting strange...? She is standing pretty still but doesn't look comfy poor suzie. Come on sweety time to give me a baby hehe


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Cassie she is just uncomfy I think.


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

Come on suzie girl


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm lol ok I wonder if she is goin to be the same as last nite n quit again I'm sure maybe tomorrow I'll ring her previous owner n find out if she did this last time n for how long... He's a real pain n doesn't no much but he might be able to clear up some things... Wow swish goes the tail really couldn't get comfy Just then


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

Unless he had her on cam (judging by what you have said he doesn't seem the type) it is unlikely that he will know. I had my girls up for the first time this year and I learnt loads about them. When they are being physically watched it is very hard to notice any changes. you get to really learn their patterns watching them from the lounge. (plus it is much warmer) lol


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

This Is true he would prob tell me I'm paranoid lol secretly I am hehe just lay down flat...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

I have to go out very soon, is anyone watching?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 1, 2011)

Only thing I have to bet with are smily faces. My guess is 4:35 AM, and I'll bet two smily faces.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 1, 2011)

Renee, Im here and will be for a couple hours


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 1, 2011)

I am keeping an eye but will have to go feed up soon. But all is quiet and she is laid flat out. Although she has been pretty restless tonight so I really hope she is getting closer.


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

Well we still have no foal




thanks all you aunties for the awesome night watch im sure that sometime soon suzie will reward us with a foal... Was really thinking that last night might be the night but no.

Will go check on her now n come back with n update

Thanks


----------



## Eagle (Jul 1, 2011)

I think she is moving in the right direction and it shouldn't be long. Bwdik


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree there is definitely something going one with her so it cant be long now


----------



## cassie (Jul 1, 2011)

well this morning she is really relaxed still really open and long, milk still not heaps but is there she doesn't want me touching her udder or her tummy, she is cranky this morning.

can I ask a dumb question and the answer will prob be every mare is different, but is there like a time frame of how many night they can go into pre labour? or whatever it is she is doing at night??

sorry


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

Well you answered yourself but my Britt starts walking 2 days before and Kim stops laying down a week before.


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

LOL ok thanks, morning


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

sorry Cassie, where are my manners. Good morning Sweety. I just rolled over in bed to switch off the alarm and started reading the threads, I wasn't really awake yet.


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

LOL no worries



just came inside from giving Suzie lots of scratches!! n Smartie nudging me for his turn, it's a bit harder to give him lots of scratches cos he has sooooo many rugs on 

will go out n feed them soon and put them to bed, suzie is warm to touch today still, will see if she gets sweaty again tonight... fingers crossed for a baby!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

I keep meaning to ask you Cassie, do you have a foal rug or a heat lamp ready for your new baby?


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a foal rug



it has a wool lining and moleskin and wool on the outside, should keep it plenty warm hopefully



and if not, we have heat lamps for my snake


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

SNAKE


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 2, 2011)

Ooooooo SNAKE! Lovely!! Lucky you - what type?

Sorry - morning Cassie and Renee.





We have had two Indian Pythons - great creatures.





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

mine is a centrilian carpet python her name is Kari



haha Renee yep we have two snakes, one is my brothers though LOL

morning Anna!! how are you??

update on Suzie, the same as last night, sweating (already) really long, open and relaxed behind still doesn't want me touching her udder or tummy got to feel both, prob the same as this morning... and I think I felt the baby move which is good... up for round three anyone hehe


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

I will watch her as much as possible but I can't promise the whole night. Is Diane having an early night?


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 2, 2011)

I saw you re-plaiting her tail early, can I ask why this is something that a lot of folks do? I have often wondered.

So Suzie is going to keep us waiting yet another day! I wouldn't worry too much though Cassie, this foal will get itself born when it is ready, no matter how many times you try to feel it's Momma bag, nor peer under her tail, poke or prod her, knock on any 'door' in an attempt to get what's inside to come out. LOL!!

And thanks, I'm feeling fine! At last I'm getting some energy back after having the dreaded flu (or whatever) bug, which I obviously then passed on to poor Kay (all the way across the 'pond') who has now given it to Rusty. I cannot believe how long it actually takes to feel a bit more human after the flu has long gone - or maybe it is that us oldies take longer to recover!

Tomorrow we lose Diane, who is such a brilliant watcher, I hope her day with her Mum went well yesterday - how long is Diane away for, I cant remember. Hope she will take her computer/laptop with her or can use one there, so she can at least catch up with what is going on?

I'm off to do the furkids now, then I must do a little garden work (getting so overgrown!) then off to the local store for some supplies, before going over to daughter's as she wants me to poke/prod/feel/knock on the door of the mare who could foal any minute but is not due until the beginning of August, to say whether I can see any changes in her in the last two days.





Maybe Peanut will have foaled by the time I get back to check!





Have a good day/night everyone.





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

no worries Renee, maybe you could send me a txt when you can't watch her anymore? you have the kiddies home



Haven't heard from Diane, the whole day! ... hope everything is alright...

well, the plaiting the tail, helps to keep the tail from getting all gunky when she has the foal... n I secretly love it hehe as soon as she has had the foal tho her tail won't get plaited anymore, well headed out to the movies for a little while, prob be back about 9:30 , she is standing but not looking really comfortable...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

Enjoy your film!


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

back



what has my munchkin been up to? just gave her some hay, it is freezing here tonight, her sides are wet and she is quite warm

showing any signs tonight??


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

Some swishy tails happenin tonight!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Cassie, I am back.




Before I left she was quietly resting.


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey Renee thanks was just having trouble keeping my eyes open so your timing is perfect lol msg me when u can't watch if you dnt mind that's great

I just saw an arch of the neck n big yawn... Now just standing quietly ..,


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

o.k if I can't find anyone to take over I will msg you. If you read this Diane have a great holiday and I am sending prayers that you have a safe foaling



((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))) miss you already.


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok thanks Renee dam dogs just started howling it's ok suzie!!!

Diane have a GREAT time!!! Miss u already!!!





Msg me Renee I dnt mind


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 2, 2011)

Have a safe trip Diane and I bet you cant wait to meet your new granddaughter.

Well Suzie seems to have been moving a lot in the last while - everytime I look at her she is in a different part of the stable. Some tail swishing going on too. She is eating too just doesnt seem that quiet at the moment.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

is anyone watching cos i have to go out?


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 2, 2011)

I have her up and no plans for anything else at the moment. All quiet she is laid down and resting


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 2, 2011)

I wish I could help you guys out by watching, but my sloooow dial up keeps freezing the frames. I can only check in and make observations. Sorry, maybe soon we'll get some high speed down here in the boonies.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

I back for an hour. She seems quiet tonight


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 2, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> What a nice offer! We appreciate it,and TOTALLY understand about dial-up! There are parts of the town I live in that don't see DSL, and probably won't see it for years! I never had it until about 6-7 years ago when I bought a house in the "down-town" area (if you could call it that!).
> 
> We appreciate anything you see, and we're a bit chattery -- as it helps pass the time, so feel free to join us!
> 
> .


I also have to keep going back to page 44 to get to the link. Maybe Eagle could post the link often and more people can help out, as we are up in the states, while it is night down under. Just a thought, plus I'm in and out all day with horsie stuff as I'm sure others are. It would be good to form a ring of observers.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for any extra eyes, it is much appreciated. Yes Diane, we are a bit chattery. Lmao


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 2, 2011)

Suzie is looking suspiciously uncomfortable at the moment, plus laying down in a corner?

Is anyone else watching? Can anyone get hold of Cassie if necessary?

Wouldn't it be wonderful if we had a little baby by morning! Hope all goes smoothly if she does decide to foal.





Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

Diane i have just realised that this is Suzies thread, lol

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingspark




Diane is on the wakey backy again


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 2, 2011)

Poor thing is so uncomfortable, as she lays down her ears are half mast. I saw her squirlling her tail yesterday and yawning. Seems she like to lay down alot. Does look like the foal has moved into position as she looks slabbed sided, could just be the camera angle, I hate that bright spot, like a glare. But seems she likes to lay in the same spot away from the glare. I can only watch for a little while longer, got to go put horses in soon for their supper.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for all your help Riverrose, I am here and it is nearly morning anyway so Cassie should be up soon.


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi all will do a proper trply in a few hours when I'm properly awake bit what Is she going now? I'm thinking mega bum scratches?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 2, 2011)

Although she looks uncomfortable, she is eating and just relaxing from time to time. We all know the feeling, my legs are killing me, I can't sleep, I need to pee every half hour. when will this ever end! HaHa! Glad to see you are up, Good morning to you down under! Back outside for me to swelter in the heat!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

Morning Cassie, did you sleep well and was the film good? Madam was about the same last night


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks riverrose fOr the watch wish a foal had come out from it oh well another night

Renee hi



I did sleep well straight through my 3 alarms grrr mOvie was hilarious watched cars 2 did cars come out in Italy? The 2nd one has just come out here n is very funny

I can't believe suzie still hasn't had her foal izhope that verything is Ok... Have u ever had a mare do this Renee like the sweating up n showing all the signs then not doing anything for a cOuple of nights in a row?? She seems a bit restless now...


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 2, 2011)

Morning Cassie - I was so sure Suzie was up to something earlier, but no such luck! But she does look as though she might have 'changed shape' a bit, so hopefully she's moving closer.






Diane - hope yout trip goes well - safe journey!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

Morning Anna thanks can't wait for his little foal to finally show itself!! I was thinking she looked like she had changed shape as well...

Yes Diane have a safe n lovely trip hope your mum has a good time as well


----------



## Eagle (Jul 2, 2011)

yes it is all in the norm. These girls like to really wear us out then we sleep through the night when they finally have it



I have 1 mare that will only foal in the field so she drives me nuts watching her, another that will eat her dinner and her hay and then just flop down and foal, one that this year walked her stall for about 10 minutes and then dropped down as the sac started to show



I didn't even have time to hit the high alert



Don't start to worry about what you have read as I am sure Suzie will foal just fine.

Hugs renee


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

Lol thanks renee hOrses are so different to cows!! LOl already knew that just thought I would reinstate it lol I know she will foal when she is ready... I jet want to make sure everything is ok... The sooner is see this little foal the better... The other day I msgd a friend of mine for directions lol and she got all cranky at me cos I wasn't telling her I had a new foal lol which of course I dnt yet everytime I go anywhere... Has suzie had her foal? ... No... It's funny but annoying


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Cassie, Been in and out most of the day but I check on Suzi every time Im in. Suzi is sure keeping us on a roller coaster ride the last few days. Please tell her we'd like to get off now...

Peanut seems to be doing the Suzi thing...showed what I thought were all the foaling signs, then nothing for the last 4 days. Maybe tonight...we hope .....for both of us!


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

hey Heidi, yes I will tell her tonight is good for getting down n having a foal, you should definetly to the same for Peanut! I'm going to let Suzie out in the big paddock again today hopefully that will get her into gear considering that the last time i let her out she started these pre labour tthings suppose i better go out n feed them now its to nice warm in my bed tho hehe


----------



## cassie (Jul 2, 2011)

thats good Diane, glad you had a lovely time with your grandsons



hope you have a lovely trip tomorrow


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2011)

Suzie in for the night!!! might go out and talk to the baby in a little while hehe.

encourage it along





she had fun in the big paddock today getting nice and muddy for me to clean up  might get her and the baby in the mood!!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2011)

Suzie just fell to the ground... LOL was down sternal for prob a minute or too but is back up on her tummy again now!!! please, please, please,please LOL come on baby!!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2011)

she is down sternal again, just did a kick at the tummy while lying down... thats a first LOL


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 3, 2011)

She has been looking back at that belly too


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2011)

oh thanks for telling me I hadn't noticed was just thinking "I haven't seen any looks at the tummy" so thanks for letting me know any sign is good





she 's not real comfy at all tonight!! up n down up n down!! heavy breathing...


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2011)

she is holding her tail out quite far tonight... showing lots of signs of discomfort!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2011)

she just looks really uncomfortable to me, I don't see any signs of labour



but the night is young


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2011)

Yawn, yawn, yawn, yawn, tail swish, pacing, wee, swishy tail all in unde 5 min lol good work suz new record

Sorry bout the static stuff not sure what that is


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2011)

1am lying down but not looking too comfy I hope that ppl are still watchIng tho not posting...she looks upside down now just stretched out again


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2011)

Thankyou diane sorry have a great trip!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2011)

Diane, have a great trip. Miss you already


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 3, 2011)

She is laid down again.

One thing I noticed with Shimmer is she could be laid down for 1/2 the night but the night before she foaled she only went down about once - she tried it a few times but was really uncomfortable so for once the equipage wasnt set off numerous times throughout the night. She foaled the following night.

Its just your mare likes to lie down and go flat out so might be something to watch out for too.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree too, she is too comfy to be close I think. She has been there for over an hour


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Cassie,I have her up too. Been in and out between barns but I check on her when I come in.did you see I copied you...I decided to put a litle straw down to see if Peanut relaxes like yor little one....and suzi sure looks relaxed right now


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol I'm half asleep as I write this so we will see how I go buy maybe iv changed my ming I want shavings!!!!! she is too relaxed dnt think we will get anything tonight


----------



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes you sure are half asleep. Lmao Go back to sleep like Suzie. Zzzzzzzz

Yes you sure are half asleep. Lmao Go back to sleep like Suzie. Zzzzzzzz

Oppps not sure what happened there!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 3, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Yes you sure are half asleep. Lmao Go back to sleep like Suzie. Zzzzzzzz
> 
> Yes you sure are half asleep. Lmao Go back to sleep like Suzie. Zzzzzzzz
> 
> Oppps not sure what happened there!


Maybe some one else is sleepy too!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 3, 2011)

It's almost morning downunder, and all she has done is sleep, pee and sleep some more! Maybe she is going to be a day time foaler. I have one that likes to have her foals at 1:35 in the afternoon, all three of them. I guess we'll just wait and see.


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2011)

well I'm about to go and check on my STILL pregnant pony!! n feed her, Riverrose, the guy who Igot her from said that her last two foals were both born around 3am... I dont think she will do a day time foaling but anything is possible!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 3, 2011)

Although not posting, I have been in and out all day watching the cams. Suzie certainly lays down a lot LOL!! Mind you I think this is good as it gives them the chance to get the weight off her legs, bless her. Please dont change your lovely straw bed for shavings Cassie, Suzie looks so lovely and comfortable snuggled down in her straw.





Heidi you say you might try a bit of straw to see if it would encourage Peanut to lay down, the problem with straw and brood mares is that you need a nice deep spongy bed, so they can sink down into it so their tummies dont reach/are cushioned against the hard floor. If you dont normally use straw and the big deep straw bed doesn't work with Peanut, you suddenly have a huge amount of bedding to move!! Still it might be worth giving it a try, particularly if you have some on the farm for the cows? We actually deep litter all our mares for foaling, starting off with mounds and mounds of clean straw stamped down to form a base about 8 inches thick, plus banked up round the walls. We then pick up the droppings more or less as soon as they are done throughout the night and when the mares go out for the day, we add more straw so the surface of the bed so the stable is always clean and fresh. The mares love it as their beds get bigger/softer/more squidgy and happily lay down for hours at a time during the night. I know a lot of folks dont like deep litter, but with no droppings allowed, and plenty of fresh straw daily, the beds stay really clean. Plus no foal is going to pick up 'germs' from a stable that its Momma is already immune to! Works well for us anyway.





It looks as though Suzie has just got her food or hay, she made a bee line for the door a short while ago and is now doing her headless view on the cam! LOL!!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2011)

Haha breakfast is served, this morning miss suzie will feast on the most top grade feed and once she has left her lounging area and moves into the big paddock her breakfast will be followed by the highest grade lucerne hay

Lol sorry I'm in a silly mood this morning hehe

Update on the little miss. Same amount of milk as yesterday... Still not much down, real relaxed behind grumpy.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 3, 2011)

Heheee you are a happy bunny today! Have a fun one. I am off to bad. Byeeeeee


----------



## cassie (Jul 3, 2011)

Night Renee!!! have a good sleep


----------



## cassie (Jul 4, 2011)

Suzie in for the night, we are meant to be getting some bad weather over the next few days so I think I will keep her in tomorrow (if she has the foal overnight then I definatly will keep her in  )

I went out to put her to bed and the light wasn't on... strange, I have a flood light on one of the beams as we don't have proper electricity in there yet.went there and found my flood light was smashed on the ground



we had some friends come over with their little boy and I heard the dad saying be careful Lachy then I heard Lachlan get out of there now... hmmm



luckily we had a spare in the garage which I have nailed into place!!!

Suzie isn't sweaty at all tonight but she has got something dry on the tips of her udder she wouldn't let me check but I'm thinking its milk





baby was really active I was under her tummy checking and I felt it against my cheek then her whole tummy seemed to move!!! Come on Baby!! keep the movements coming, right out of that mummy!!! LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 4, 2011)

Good Girl Suzi

bummer about the light...its always something isnt it!


----------



## cassie (Jul 4, 2011)

LOL yeah, at least we had a spare, otherwise I was going to have to re-open the shop to get another one, cos I knew that if I didn't have a light on in there she would foal and we wouldn't be able to see her LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 4, 2011)

just saw a kick of the tummy


----------



## cassie (Jul 4, 2011)

and Suzie is down already!!! LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 4, 2011)

She is a headless horse!! Move already suzie!! My dog Kingston was barking like crazy b4 prob scared suzie out of having her foal... But just in case the barn alarm is up going to try get some sleep big day tomorrow!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 4, 2011)

2.00am and she is standing quietly


----------



## cassie (Jul 4, 2011)

3:18lying stretched out alongside the wall


----------



## Eagle (Jul 4, 2011)

3.53 and she is up and headless


----------



## Eagle (Jul 4, 2011)

Nothing much to report Cassie, she was quiet and rested down sternal and flat, perhaps not for as long as usual but nothing to get excited about. I am off to bed now, have a good day.


----------



## cassie (Jul 4, 2011)

Night Renee thankyou


----------



## anyssapark (Jul 4, 2011)

Cassie, can you take a photo of her udder at all? If it is milk, or "wax" on the end of her teats, then you are getting very close


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Renee I will try


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Renee, the camera has run out of batteries



and can they have wax one night, then not the next? cos she doesn't seem to have any tonight... sorry I'm so dumb with all this stuff


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, the wax can drop off but it will then reform.


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

ok, I will go and check how she looks when I go and give them some hay... sorry for more stupid questions Renee but how long does it usually take to reform the wax?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

No question is stupid, just the fact that you ask so many lets us now how smart you are. As for the answer i have no idea, it depends on the mare and how close she is.


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

your so sweet Renee thankyou!!

ok, will let you know when i go and give her some hay, she is cranky at me cos I kept her inside all day but the weather was absoloutyl horrid!! blowing a gale!!

One of my friends got kicked by a kangaroo today!! LOL the poor thing she has a huge bruise on her side and will be very sore the next week or so ... kangaroos have a real powerful kick so she is very lucky it was only a young one


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

well I was about to go give her some hay, but my little snuggle bunny is lying down already!! might wait for a little while!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

of course as soon as I get myself some dinner she is up again... hellooooooo miss swishy tail!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 5, 2011)

I had her up yesterday but all was quiet and didnt have chance to post. Have her up again so will keep an eye.


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks karina



just went to give her some hay, she might have a little wax on her left nipple... maybe LOL

when I was checking her udder all the sudden the foal moved and it was rippling the underside of her tummy hehe was soo cool... then I put my hand there and I could feel it moving! Love it everytime!!

At least I know that the foal is doing well still!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Morning Cassie, did Suzi make it thru your rough weather o.k. At least shes dressed warmly!! how was your camp?


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

hey Heidi!!!



how are you this morning?

Suzie was in the stable all day, let her out for half an hour and she was misery so she went back in again... weather is horrible!!

camp was lots of fun except for the smoke covering all my clothes and the wind!!! a few dead trees fell down!! luckily it was on the neighbours paddocks not on the property where we were!

The kids were great though, they had fun up for day two tomorrow absoloutly exhausted tonight!!

yeah Suzie is dressed warmly!! lets hope the foal inherits some of her coat LOL at least for now anyway!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Dnt no if any of you just saw suzie she did the weirdest thing!!! Constant lifting up then stretching out then tummy kicking with her left back leg!! Super strange!!!

Well I'm off to get some zzzzz exhausting day will be up during the night n I have barn alarm on


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

Just seen Suzie flop down for a snooze in what I call her 'water bucket' corner. She looks very peaceful! Had a nibble at a front leg, but then back to snooze!

Cathy did manage to tear herself away from mare watching this morning, and shot in here with her laptop. She spent just half an hour uploading the changes/updates to our website - some worked and some didn't (grrrrrr) quickly typed one e-mail, ignored all her other messages and shot off down the drive again, almost burning rubber as she went. LOL!! Phoned later to say that she stopped the car in her own driveway and took the short cut to the big barn where the mares are, frightened all the horses who were not expecting someone to enter from that end (they were all in as it had been raining). No foal, so she breathed a sign of relief and motored on down to the house!

Keeping my fingers crossed that Suzie stops looking quite so relaxed and decides to DO SOMETHING for you Cassie!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Anna definite pacing going on right now!!! Tried to do a 2nd poo after 1 minute of the first n nothing came out she is definatly looking interesting think I might stay awake a little while n watch her fingers crossed !!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

How exciting diane!!!! Yay definate pacing n yawning coming from stable  lets hope we both get new babies tonight n Heidi gets one her tonight lol

Thinking n praying for u n your daughter

If suzie has her foal tonight she is picking a wild night to do it lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

I am back and glued. She was pacing earlier in the night but then she settled. Thanks for the msg Cassie, I was down feeding my potato chips.

Diane I am sending prayers and hugs for a safe a fast delivery.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

Suzie looking very twitchy and unsettled - dont think you will be able to sneak off for a snooze just yet Cassie, in case.................?

Wishing your daughter the best of luck Diane and a smooth easy birth of a beautiful healthy baby.





Off to glue my eyes on Suzie for a while.

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol no worries Renee thanks for watching




she is certainly exploring her stable right now lol


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha dnt think so Anna now wide awake!!!! Lol

She doesn't seem to want to lie down...


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

ps. Hope you have help at hand Cassie at least to offer support, fetch things, use the mobile to the vet etc etc if necessary, as she's certainly looking interesting - of course it might all just be a false alarm..........

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol knowing suzie it prob will be but we are not saying that in front of her lol as soon as I see that sac I'll be running to dad lol he is always my animal assistant delivered many a calf together!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

That almost looked like a contraction? Hope she's not going to foal standing up?

Dont wait for the sac Cassie, you and your Dad need to be standing quietly within feet of her stable now!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh n this lovely lady called Renee who lives in Italy gave me her number you might know her I think she has been around lol I'll prob give her a call if I'm insure of anything n i have two horse breeders here is Aussie land that won't mind a call lol

Oh gosh I hope not!!! not after she is such a snuggle bunny!!!

But would the disturbance stop her from foaling?? I thought maybe it would...


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, didn't mean to sound sharp, but once you can see the sac it is almost too late to reposition the foal if necessary, plus if you can see the sac the foal will have been born by the time you have your shoes on and made a run for it (say 50 yards) so if your Dad has to wake and find clothes you need more time!

Even if it is a false alarm I would still get yourselves prepared, just in case.

Sending hugs and hopes that tonight will be the night for Suzie and her new baby!





Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

Suzie is well used to you coming and going and if if she pauses and wonders what you are up to, she will soon accept your presence and relax. We take chairs out and just sit nearby chatting quietly/drinking cuppas/reading something, often for hours at a time if we feel something might foal.

Have you got a laptop or is it a full computer, coz you could take the laptop out with you so everyone could keep chatting to you?

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok thanks will let dad no

Dnt no if the wireless will reach the stable I can borrow mums iPhone tho...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with Anna, at this point you should be dressed with everything you need ready to go, I would wake your dad too and that way you give him a few minutes to get dressed.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

It is not my place to tell you what to do Cassie, I can only offer suggestions from what I see on the cam. If Suzie was one of my mares then I wouldd say that she is showing classic symptoms of a mare likely to foal in an hour or two (allowing of course for it to be a false alarm as they often are.



) You cannot rely of Renee to phone you, it is daytime with her and however much she manages to watch her cam, she may be doing something with her young son, her horses or be somewhere away from the cam.

You need to be with Suzie, to be able to quietly go in with her once she is seriously pushing to help her deliver this new baby as quickly as possible - within minutes of the first couple of contrations. Mares become exhausted very quickly (unlike cows - and I do have experience of these too) plus the fact that the foal oxygen supply is cut off while it is in the birth canal - hense the need for an immediate birth or it could suffer brain damage.

Good luck I hope this is Suzie building up to foaling and not a false alarm.





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Renee - glad to have you here!

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi anna, thanks for helping Cassie, we could both learn loads from your experince


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

That's very true she seems more settled now just let dad know will be out there soon


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok I can't find mums phone grrr will take out my touch tho I dnt think

Wireless will reach... Sorry


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

LOL!! As soon as I get excited and get everyone running hither and thither finding clothes/boots/taking trips to the loo etc, Suzie decides to relax!!





Still even if nothing happens, you will all have had a practise run for the main event. LOL!! Mind you after what she was doing I wouldn't relax too much! She might be lulling you into thinking nothing is going on!





Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

Cassie I love the way that when you go to see Suzie you always get down on your knees, down to her height - it is something we do with our minis too. Looks so sweet right now with you sitting in her stable - hope you are giving her a little pep talk.





Wish I was there to get a picture of the pair of you.

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree Anna they are adorable together. So this could be like a fire drill at school where everyone has to line up outside



not sure how happy dad is to be lined up outside at 5.00 for a practise


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

One more tip, then I must go and get supper ready. When we go visit our foaling mares to check on them, we drop a handful of hay into their stables as we leave as it gives them something to focus on and stops them wondering if we are coming/going/bringing food etc. They see to settle down more quickly after our visits if they have something to munch on! Greedy lot!!

Will try to keep watching while doing our food, but might miss some last minute vital signs, so over to you now Cassie.

Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

LOL!! Renee, well they say practise makes perfect!






Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

hi guys got the interne+ on my phone wont work to well but at least i can talk to you guys she bit me on the face lol can you guess where i am lol


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

she has hay... i think its a false alarm


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been watching quietly in the background..

'My eyes' have to go up the road, to the next town, to take the GrandBeagle to the groomer for her bath.

?Maybe? there will be a bundle of joy when I return?

She's looking pretty happy with her pampering, though.


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol thanks for watching for me hope the grand beagle likes it's bath back inside now dnt think it will be tonight thanks for watching tho it was very exciting!!! Lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

well, lets wait and see, I am off for a quick cigarette now things are quiet


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok i won't be sleeping lol wide awake now


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

My friends, I apologise most profusely for getting everyone so wound up over a possible birth - well there is still time LOL!! But at least Cassie, you have seen what a mare might be doing in the run up to foaling. I would keep a good eye on her today when she goes outside - she might prove to be a 'daytime' girl!

I'm lucky Renee, I can smoke in my own house - but will never smoke inside when young g/son visits and always smoke outside at other folks houses. Nasty habit, but helps to control the stress LOL!!

Think it is time to go check on Peanut - perhaps I can get Heidi all stirred up about her, now that Suzie has calmed down a bit.





Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

I am off to put Alby to bed, I can't see the cam but I can read the thread.


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Night Renee!!! Anna I can't believe you smoke aswell



smack I hate smoking!! Lol just putting that out there won't say what i think bout it right now.

I'm going to keep suzie in again today because I will be off at camp again n at least some of the marestare aunties can watch her!! I think it's meant to be yuckt weather again still too so she will stay inside.

Diane hope everything is going alright with you daughter!!!

Oh and Anna it was good practice for me last night so thankyou


----------



## Eagle (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I have to hit the hay now, If Suzie goes whilst I am asleep I pray that she will have a fast and easy foaling. Remember to keep calm and have help nearby. Hugs Renee


----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Renee for all your help last night your the best!!!! Hugs cassie


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2011)

Night Renee, sleep well!

I can do some watching on Suzie - I have to go beddy-byes soon too, but am back up in about 7 hours, so should be able to check on Suzie during your afternoon/pm Cassie if it helps. Good idea to keep her in while you are not there, can anyone else check on her? If I see something during the pm who can I contact and are they likely to be able to contact you - could you get home or are you 'stuck' until the end of your day?

May I suggest that as soon as you get home, you let Suzie out whatever the weather, she might need to have a good roll to help the foal get into the right position for foaling - the half rolls mares do in their stables do not really help alter the foals position if the mare thinks it necessary.

Enjoy your day - have fun!

Anna


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 5, 2011)

Home with a bright shiny clean Beagle.

Obviously leaving the computer has no effect on getting the foal to arrive.

It's 4 PM in the afternoon here on the West Coast of Washington State, USA.

I've got 'eyes' going on inbetween getting our kidlets bedrooms ready, to come in for dinner tonight.

She's stomping her left rear foot right now.....

PS: I am a 'clean' one...never smoked in my life.

After THIS foaling year, drinking is beginnging to sound

apealing


----------



## JAX (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## cassie (Jul 5, 2011)

No way will i ever smoke lol xou can contact my mobile though it might run out of batteries otherwise mum at work 61245769823 I think that should work thanks i will let suzie out when i get home


----------



## anyssapark (Jul 5, 2011)

Suzie is looking quite unsettled today, lots of tail swishing, a few bites at her sides, a few kicks at the belly, and plenty of pacing (although maybe thats because she wants out???).

I do hope you have a foal real soon Cassie. She's certainly moving in the right direction - so thats a good start!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 6, 2011)

morning all. Diane I am praying for a fast, pain free, easy birth to bring your healthy new grandchild into this world.

Cassie I see that the cam is down.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 6, 2011)

I have sent a message to Cassie but I don't think she has read it. I too am praying Diane for this healthy filly to pop out.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 6, 2011)

I phoned Cassie's mum to let her know, I wouldn't want her to foal alone


----------



## Alicia (Jul 6, 2011)

Eagle said:


> I phoned Cassie's mum to let her know, I wouldn't want her to foal alone


Its been down for a few hours...I have been spying on her and Peanut today...I'm hoping to catch them delivering! It would be nice to get to see a mare in the beginning stages of labor so I will have an idea of what to look for with CoCo. Seeing it first hand is probably better than just getting an explanation.


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone just got home



no foal so it is all good





I think I have worked out why Its not working my brothers car had a flat battery this morning and I think Dad unplugged my camera to charge it up grrr so when my camera ran out of batteries everything would have gone silly dad!! thanks for ringing mum Renee!!

My mobile got a flat battery I was so hanging to get home! at least I'm only there for the morning tomorrow!!

I have let Suzie out for an hour or so...

Hope everything goes well with your daughter and her filly Diane!!



can't wait to see pics





real soft mushy poops in her stable when i just cleaned it out, hopefully tonight will be the night, but I will make sure I know where Mum's iphone is so I can chat to you all in case I am at the stable again tonight!! here's hoping it will be the real thing!!

Thanks everyone for watching her today for me


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats on the safe arrival of your beautiful daughter



:wub



:wub


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

YAY how exciting!! she is so tiny how beautiful!! MUM is doing well?? she looks very happy!! you must be stoked!! congratulations!!!



:wub:wub



:wub



:wub



:wub

LOVE HER!! absoloutly BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

TOTALLY agree with that statement!!!!

Glad you are so happy and that mum is doing well


----------



## Eagle (Jul 6, 2011)

yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee she is stunning Diane, ( good genes!) mum looks amazing too, Well done Grandma



Now lets hope she has opened dance.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh WOW!! Many congratulations Diane (and Katy too!)














You must be over the moon - what a gorgeous little filly - does she have a name yet?

Let's hope Suzie and Peanut follow suit soon!





Glad to hear Suzie is ok Cassie - please get that cam up and running again asap - really freaked me when I tried to log in this morning!

Sorry - morning everyone!





Anna


----------



## anyssapark (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful grand daughter!!



So glad all went well and she and your daughter are doing well!





The cam is down again. I've just checked in, so not sure how long its been? Ill give it 15mins or so and ill get hold of Cassie... she would be home now, so im sure she's aware.


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

camera back up again everyone



sorry Suzie is all good had an hour and a half in the paddock, back in now as it is very dark and very cold!!!! meant to get more wild weather again tomorrow!! so many houses have been destroyed in this wind storm, even a train got hit by a tree!! in for more tomorrow!! at least our snow fields are loving it... 61cm over the last 2 days!! YES!! so wish I was going down with Dad n the boys oh well have to look after Suzie and the foal (it had better be born by then)


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG Congratulations so delighted to hear that all is well with your daughter and new granddaughter. She is just gorgeous and looks so snug all wrapped up like that.

It must be a relief and I bet you cant wait to play the doting granny when they get home.

I have Suzie up but she looks like she is waiting for her dinner.


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL she is eating her dinner, I have put a feed bin onto the gate for when she foals... cos Anna said I shouldn't use the bucket I was using, I want to set up a better system yet but we have to see how that goes yet


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

Suzie down already but not looking comfy at all... ears pinned back... and if she goes any further back she will knock over her water bucket


----------



## Eagle (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the way that she always lays down, it means that she must feel very safe


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

I love it too!! little snuggle!!! hehe


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

off to get sone zzzzzzz now lol will be up during the night to check on her plser let me know of anything



thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 6, 2011)

I will watch her as much as possible. sweet dreams


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 6, 2011)

All is quiet. Nothing to report at the moment


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

She seems prerttt content hast yrlol


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha don't know what I was writing above woops!! Lol suzie looking really content any signs of anything or do we think no foal tonight...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 6, 2011)

foal tonight


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe its just me but Suzie didnt seem to be laid down as much - which is the way Shimmer was the night before she foaled. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Eagle (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah she is normally flat out at this time of the night.


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks karina .




suzie will be in the stable this morning then I come back from camp about 12 I'll let her out god the arvo so she can have a few rolls n such

Thanks for the watch Renee n everyone





Will go out n feed suz in a minute


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 6, 2011)

So no foal last night for Suzie - it's now up to Peanut to get the ball rolling!

Have you noticed that clever Peanut has managed not only to get her fly mask off, but she has neatly placed it on the dividing wall - perhaps she is offering Popcorn (it is Popcorn?) a chance to have a go wearing it?

Off myself to bed now - hope your morning at the camp goes swingingly Cassie - it certainly sounds as though the kids are having great fun.

Catch you all again in the early hours.





Anna


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 6, 2011)

Has she gone out or has she squeezed herself off cam?

A couple of mins before that she was acting really odd and acting like someone was pinching her backside and was walking backwards. Me thinks someone is feeling the pressure


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 6, 2011)

The monkey waiting till I posted and then put herself back in the picture


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 6, 2011)

Now our DSL computer service is back online after being down for 8 hours

hope to lend my eyes, using Michael's laptop...

Gooooooo Suzie and convince Peanut she needs to pop, too.


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

hi everyone



Suzie is out for the arvo, although by the sounds of it still needs watching grrr I hate that it is so hard to take the camera outside!!

as soon as I let her out she did a HUGE roll must have gone for 5 minutes!! lots of tail swishing as well I think she must be getting close, praying that she will hold off till tonight and not go during the day

she wasn't really all that keen on the hay I just gave her as well... hmmm... she always loves the hay!!

yes Karina the kids LOVE day camp!! me and my brother took our snakes up for a little reptile show just before which they thought was BRILLIANT!

but we had to eveacuate our site and go back to our church hall because of high winds!! a few trees fell down... it wasn't worth the risk... its meant to get up to 100km by the end of the day yuck!!!

my little bro is home today so I will be getting him to keep an eye on Suzie and I will be calling him, its less than a minute to get home from work which is GREAT!!

Lets hope Suzie doesn't surprise us with a day foaling and waits till tonight!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

OK I have made the decision that because according to you lovely LB and marestare ppl she has been acting weird all morning the camera is going into the paddock!!! I think I want to keep an eye on her today!!!


----------



## Alicia (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it just me, or is the cam down? I had it up and about 30 min ago it went down...while it was being adjusted. I can see Peanut's tho...


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

am down at work n noticed it down... will try and fix


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

back up and running



my bro was on the computer and said it froze so he had to restart it and didn't restart my camera grr


----------



## Alicia (Jul 6, 2011)

I can see now!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 6, 2011)

+YAY!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

bout to bring Suzie and her camera inside please let me know when I have it in a good spot as I will have the iphone out there



Thanks!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

Can someone plse tell me If this is a good spot??


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Jul 7, 2011)

cassie said:


> Can someone plse tell me If this is a good spot??


maybe to the left a little


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Jul 7, 2011)

minifreishorsefarm said:


> maybe to the left a little


and down a little


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

How is that?? Thankyou


----------



## Eagle (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice roof


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol why thankyou hehe charger was playing up so I had to fix it I think I had it in a good spot to!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 7, 2011)

I love your accent



see you later I am off to cut the grass


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

I was about to post saying I love your accent!!!! LOL thanks for ringing me you are the best!!! You deserve a big present after all of this!!!!  xoxo


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 7, 2011)

Love the mutual grooming session!








Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

hehe she loves it too... and so do I hehe how are you today Anna? what do you think of our new camera angle?? she shouldn't be able to hide now. thanks to Renee!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 7, 2011)

Is the cam down - its now coming up for me. It was up and then I refreshed to make sure it hadnt frozen as Suzie was playing statue and now no pic.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 7, 2011)

I sent a msg to Cassie


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 7, 2011)

Cam isn't working at the moment Cassie - has someone run off with the batteries again? LOL!!

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 7, 2011)

I wander what dad is up to now


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

sorry guys will go back out and check the charger has been playing up this arvo... hmmm



hope it doesn't do this all night.


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

back up n running now dont know what happened!!I am about to go out and put something pink in Suzie's tail hehe you prob won't be able to see it with no colour but will be fun hehe


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 7, 2011)

Its back on again


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

YAY LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 7, 2011)

And she's already having a nice suggly snooze! Guess the pink ribbon will have to wait, or had you already done it while the cam was down?

Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 7, 2011)

You disturbed her Cassie, she jumped up when she heard you coming!





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

I know



I hadn't seen her lying down




she has the pink ribbon thought and I must say I did a pretty good job on it LOL I will have to take a pic tomorrow for you guys 

she can settle back down now at least I gave her a carrot as well hehe


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

Well she has been doing that strange leg kick thing again tonight... The last three nights have been the first time I have seen her doing this. She seems to love that gate tonight my golden retriever Kingston has been barking alot Tonightmaybe that is the reason...

I think Renee n I got the camera in a good position today we will find out if she starts pacing tonight lol good work Renee!!!

She sure looks big tonight tho isn't real restless at the moment... Kingston is barking again gosh he is painful sometimes!!!

Tummy scratch just then

Im off for a few hrs have the barn alarm on n my mobile by my bed night for a little while thanks for the watch everyone


----------



## Eagle (Jul 7, 2011)

sweet dreams Cassie


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 7, 2011)

All quiet on the Cassie front so far.

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 7, 2011)

After her late night visit from mama the other night she keeps looking out the door to see if her midnight feast is coming


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

......




come on suzie I wanna meet your baby!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 7, 2011)

she has been very quiet tonight Cassie and she didn't lay down as much as usual either so that is a good sign of progress.



I will be off to bed shortly, you have a good day.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 7, 2011)

I really cannot believe another night has passed and still no foal!

Are you off to the camp again today Cassie - full day or just morning? Just make sure your Dad doesn't interfere with the cam today. LOL!!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

Morning all no back at work today, I still can't believe it either my friend Karen is coming down on sunday n it would be so nice if we had a little foal to show her...

Well I'll go feed her n she can spend the day outside I was thinking after all the rolling she did yesterday something was gonna happen but no I was wrong again.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 7, 2011)

Just checking in on Susie, see no foal yet. Farm help is gone, he was working part time for me and living and working part time at the cattle farm accross the road. Well, they let him go, and I couldn't afford him full time, so I havn't been able to log on very much. Having to clean, feed, groom, yard work, by myself, plus the usual woman stuff, you know house work, and cooking, not to mention canning, made blackberry jam and am now doing strawberry jam. Soon I will have to can veggies for winter. sorry I havn't been much help. Hope she foals soon. I'll check back tommorrow, it's supposed to rain, should make for an easy day for me.


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi



no still no foal



that's sad about your helper...



hope another part timer comes along soon it would be alot of work for just one person!!!

Going out to feed the brats now will come back in n let you know of any changes...


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

Update on my suzie quite red n open this morning long n relaxed no wax on teats but a little more milk in udder... Saw baby moving again this morning love it every time





Oh n soft poops again


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 7, 2011)

It's just after noon there, is Suszie still outside? I just see a patch sunlight in her bedroom....

She looked very 'open' to me earlier today......that was after she was laying prone with not even an

ear wiggling. I called Michael to come look at her in case I wasn't catching any movement.

By the time he got to the computer she had gotten up. Let out the breath I'd been holding.


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL yeah Suzie is having a good time outside its a lovely day 

will be going home to check on her in about an hour.

lets hope she is preparing herself for tonight!!!

Thankyou for letting me know Nancy



all the times that I was watching her last night she wasn't doing much so it's good to hear what you all saw



Thanks

will give you an update on what she is up to when I come back from lunch!! 

she hasn't been lying down as much as she usually does so I'm hoping its a sign of progress...


----------



## cassie (Jul 8, 2011)

update on Suzie 3pm

Took some pics, which will go up later this arvo once I finish work... (including one of her pink tail!!!)

she is still pretty relaxed and open, considering she is out in the paddoc pics aren't great but they kinda show how she is looking


----------



## cassie (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah suzie is having a play outside





I'll never get sick of saying your granddaughter is just simply BEAUTIFUL!!!






absoloutly stunning!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 8, 2011)

Awww Diane your granddaughter is so gorgeous and looks like a little angel.

Well Suzie is looking out her door so all I can see is a roundy belly and her butt.


----------



## cassie (Jul 8, 2011)

well, camera is down and charger is broken... I could cry!!!!!!!!



I can't find a charger to fit it and I know if I don't find one to make it work that she will foal!!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh no I was just about to ask about the camera.

Keeping fingers crossed that Suzie will be ok tonight. Keep us posted


----------



## cassie (Jul 8, 2011)

well its dead, lets hope Suzie doesn't foal tonight





gotta try and get a whole new system tomorrow praying that Mum will be have the time to find and get one for me as I have to work all day.

so cranky



I dnt know what has happened to it, it was fine this arvo but It won't even turn on now



the camera itself is fine its the monitor.

so girls no watching Suzie tonight!!sorry


----------



## Eagle (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## cassie (Jul 8, 2011)

ok well here are the pics i took this arvo before all this happened





tell me what you think... and for once I wouldn't mind if ppl thought she still had a bit to go...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 8, 2011)

Judging by these photos Cassie I would say that she has a way to go. Can we see 2 more photos, 1 of her udder (like the one Sherrie posted of Lillee) and 1 of her side on so we can see how dropped her tummy is


----------



## cassie (Jul 8, 2011)

Will take some better ones tomorrow so I dnt need ro stress to much tonite you dnt think ??


----------



## Eagle (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't think she is ready but I would still watch her, you have come this far so a few more nights is well worth it.


----------



## cassie (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok thanks Renee!! Going yo get a little sleep will wake in bout n hour n check on her... We have a new camera system set aside for pickup 2moro n the good thing is (as long as she doesn't foal tonight) is that I will be able to have 2 cameras set up either two inside like Heidi or one outside n one inside


----------



## Eagle (Jul 8, 2011)

lets hope she keeps her legs crossed then



I hope you get some sleep in between you checks.


----------



## cassie (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol thanks Diane do you reckon the filly fairy might see it n come? Hehe just went to check her again n she has been rolling but was just standing sleeping of course she wanted scratches when she sawe but was pretty quiet she was more relaxed than those pics I took this arvo but still pink not red inside will check on her again in a little while butmi thinknwe are safe


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 8, 2011)

Hoping she hangs on for you Cassie - it certainly seems very strange not to be able to flick her up on the cam. Cant wait for it to be up and running again!

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 8, 2011)

I miss our little furball


----------



## cassie (Jul 8, 2011)

All is good I should hopefully have her up n running by 8pm tonight as long as there is no emergencies at the vets :/

Morning Anna



how is your own mares n your poor daughter going??

Renee suzie misses you too!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Cassie,

I've been checking Suzie's cam regularly as I never can work out time differences. Now you have said 8pm tonight and your cam says it is still morning with you, I realise we will have to wait a few hours yet. LOL!! It is all so confusing!!





Hope Suzie is being a good girl - tell her to wait until the cam is up and running before giving any thoughts to having that baby!

Daughter is staggering on, bless her. She has two of our stallions with her, plus two yearling colts, five yearling fillies, seven of our mares, plus a group of four boys at present living out (one two year old, two three year olds and one 4 year old). Three of the yearling fillies have just been turned out to live out, but everyone else uses the stables or open areas of the barn, plus the neighbouring paddocks, so all require food, hay, mucking out etc, plus young son and partner require feeding (at least sometimes LOL!), so she is pretty busy!

If my health was better just now I would be over there to help, but doing my two boys and two colts, plus walking the fields to check on the mares, is more than enough for me at the moment. To drive over to her and just to spend an hour discussing/giving advice is quite exhausting for me. But Cathy's 'grown up' son (he's 19) is going over tomorrow evening to sit in the lorry with Cathy while she sleeps to watch the Mummy mare for her for 3 or 4 hours - that's if Mummy mare doesn't foal tonight, which she looks as though she might - or she might not. LOL!!

Mares - dont you just love them!





Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 9, 2011)

Fingers crossed that Suzie is being a good girl.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 9, 2011)

Hoping all is well with Suzie!





Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 9, 2011)

Morning Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 9, 2011)

Morning Renee.





Just off to do my kids - catch you later. Have you heard anything from Cassie?

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 9, 2011)

hi everyone!!

back home from the vets, had a good day except for right till the end very sad...





well my lovely Mother has got me the new system LOVE YOU MUM!!!

I have to set it up now, hopefully won't be too long before you see Suzie all going well I'm pretty tired right now... but we shall see how I go 

Still can't believe Peanut is still pregnant!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 9, 2011)

HOORAY FOR MUM!









Thank you Mum!

Sorry you had a sad end to your day at the vets Cassie.





Hopefully we shall all soon be watching the lovely Suzie snoozing in her stable -- sorry I mean producing a lovely foal in her stable!

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you mummy


----------



## cassie (Jul 9, 2011)

everyone say "hi" to Suzie!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Suzie - good to have you back again.











Thank you again to Mum.





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 9, 2011)

I gave her lots of hugs n ksses,

I have some pics that I took tonight but I'm exhausted n will put them up tomorrow lol sorry Renee!! hehe

night all 

so happy that I can watch miss munchkin from my room again


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 9, 2011)

I see Ms Suzie didn't take advantage of her 'private time,' without

being under camera, to present you with your bundle.

Doggone it....

Today would be a good day, to


----------



## Eagle (Jul 9, 2011)

nearly 6.00am and I have just got in to find the cam down


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 9, 2011)

I have to admit that it took ages to 'come up' after I had logged in several times earlier, but I thought it was my laptop!

But now the cam is not working, but neither does it say 'cam not available', so the fault may be with the new system Cassie's end?

Hope Suzie is ok, she was sleeping the last time I managed to get the cam up.

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 9, 2011)

It should be up now... I was playing with a new format but i dnt think its working too well... Will change it back when i get up this morning suzie is all good sorry Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 9, 2011)

Dont apologise Cassie, I'm sure you could do without all this cam 'trouble' right now!

Glad Cassie is ok - off to have check on her myself!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol thanks Anna it's ok




my foal time test strips arrived on Friday so I might try getting some milk from her today :/ lol


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 10, 2011)

Well Suzie is still Suzie and keeping those legs crossed. Let us know how you get on with those strips


----------



## cassie (Jul 10, 2011)

Karen from Lai Lai Minatures came out today



she is so wonderful 

we think she might have another week or two to go, but she also said, with the signs she could surprise us lol

so if we can still watch her it would be appreciated but I don't think we need to get concerned just yet, might have a go with the test strips in a few days...

about to go give her some hay


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh we will keep watching her Cassie - these mares have a habit of suprising us just at the moment we turn our backs! LOL!!

Anna


----------



## anyssapark (Jul 10, 2011)

I just opened the camera, and saw Suzie with a lighter patch in front of her, which i thought was a foal, and it looked like she was licking it. I got all excited... then realised she was just eating hay PML





Glad Karen came out to visit Cassie, she is great.





Yep, all mares can surprise us, and change very quickly... so dont be going too far from her, but good to have another opinion and know that you can maybe relax a little for now.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree as Slaney and Shimmer were going along with the same udder, shape etc and then like you flicked a switch they got their game face on and foaled within a couple of days once they started the final bit of udder filling, shape changing, jello bum etc.

Once they hit a certain point in their development then the rest can happen very quickly.

I cant wait for Suzie and Peanut to foal and see the gorgeous babies.


----------



## cassie (Jul 10, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for not giving up on suzie n me



my dad has



it would be the best fun if suzie had a beautiful healthy foal for when he came back



hehe

Haha oh sorry Renee yes the hay has a funny colour to it on the cam I wish she was licking a foal hehe oh well

Karen is lovely and was so much help even with my other mare who thanks to her I might take to some shows next season which would be great fun





Thankyou karina



everytime morning I go out there I am expecting to Find a huge bag hasn't happened yet but it can't be to much longer lol


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 10, 2011)

Good morning, Australia!

Haven't seen Suzie much the past couple days.

She is looking pleasantly plump





I'm with Karina .... game on, can happen quickly.

Suzie and Peanut are certainly keeping us in suspense.


----------



## cassie (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Nancy good morning





I am still waking up during the night just in case,

Peanut and Suzie are definatly keeping us in suspense poor Heidi!!! she has a full bag and everything (Peanut that is hehe) and she still hasn't popped out a beautiful little foal!!

UPdate on Suzie!!

We have more milk... 

Still not heaps but it has increase overnight compared to the last few nights, will try take some piccies today... hopefully :/

It looks like foal is sitting down more, but I could be just guessing LOL trying to see any changes possible. LOL

trying to set up the outdoor cam right now, so the indoor cam will go down for the rest of the day and will switch to outdoor as long as I get it working hehe,


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2011)

outdoor cam set up, angle not great gotta play with that a bit more but I have to go back down to work.

We have a new little calf it is SOOOO cute will take some pics of it, either tonight or tomorrow and put them up 

wish I was saying we have a new foal but a new calf is still VERY exciting!!!

Suzie was lying down when I went out just before so I am going to watch her carefully for the rest of the day...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 11, 2011)

Morning Cassie



Whilst you are taking photos of the new calf what about a few of Suzie's udder



No, I am nnot going to give up so you might as well go out there and take some to make me happy


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2011)

haha yes mum!!





will take some tomorrow for you, madam



anything to keep the Italian happy


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 11, 2011)

Morning all.





The outside cam is lovely and clear Cassie.

Congratulations on the new calf - we need pictures as soon as you can, I love baby moos.





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2011)

no worries Anna will take some tomorrow morning



the sun has almost set here so the cam will prob not work too well here.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 11, 2011)

did you see that having a good scratch on the wheel barrow and then just pushes it over LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2011)

naw did she?? she is so naughty!!! the bag of poop is prob all over the ground then!!!








Suzie in for the night cam change is really good



so easy LOVING it hehe

say hello to Suzie night cam!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2011)

Suzie acting a little strange tonight... might not be anything but thought I would let you girls no...

usually when I feed her she hoes into her feed and doesn't lift her head till she has finished, tonight tho

she will eat some then just stand with her head in her feed and you think the camera and stopped, then she starts eating again, only to stop a few minutes later to look outside, or look back at her tummy, or just look in her stable...

this keeps on happening... strange....


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2011)

a pic just then


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm off to catch some zzzzzzzzz i have the barn alarm on just in case




night all


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 11, 2011)

I have been keeping an eye but all is quiet at the moment


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 11, 2011)

Still all quiet - Suzie doing her snuggly-buggly act and snoozing happily.





Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 11, 2011)

2.48 am and guess what she is doing??? zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Eagle (Jul 11, 2011)

3.37am and she is still flat out in the same position. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Eagle (Jul 11, 2011)

6.30 am and our girl is still fast asleep. I am off to hit the hay too. Have a great day Cassie


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you all you lovely night watchers :bighug: Suzie's baby was really active this morning, I could see it moving from the other end of the stall LOL poor Suzie 

I tested her milk, foal time test strips say 7.2 which she can stay at for a few weeks, I will retest in a week or when I see some more changes in udder, it is slowly filling... would like it to be faster but oh well

night Renee





she sure loves to sleep my little snuggle bunny,

"I'm a little concerned for Suzie today. She has been spending alot of time laying down. Is this normal for Suzie? Hope she's just resting up before she shows us that precious baby."

One of the ladies on marestare posted this the other day, I'm a bit confused, isn't it a good thing for her to be lying down like she does?? why would it be concerning??

hehe


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2011)

our newest lttle calf, born Sunday morning, he is so cute!!!

oh an here is a pic of Suzie's udder RENEE!!! LOL she doesn't have much yet,


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 12, 2011)

What?! lol Really? No baby?!


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL hi Matt73, No, no baby... well we do have a new baby on our property LOL but not the baby that I REALLY want... although our new baby is VERY cute hehe

Suzie has a real Pregnant walk about her now lol she is so cute to watch waddling around funny little girl!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 12, 2011)

LOVE that bebe cow! What a face!

Suzie seems to be happy grazing in her paddock...

Bag photo wasn't impressive but means little as they can change so quick.

Zoe's maiden birth she had no bag at all and still had her filly and plenty of milk quickly.

Good news is Suzie isn't getting _further away_ from foaling....thank goodness.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 12, 2011)

Cassie your new calf is darling..whats his name?..how about Cashew?






did you get to see him born? I forgot are your cows dairy or milk?

Its harder to see Suzis udder with her fuzzies but it appears much smaller than I would think considering how round she is IMO. But heck, Peanuts is huge and I can hardly get a drop. crazy!!

Cashew The Calf...ummm..I think it has a lovely ring to it!!

Cassie and Cashew....yeah, I like it!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Nancy





Thankyou the cow that is his mum always produces really nice calves, I am hoping that he will be like his half brother a beautiful bull!! STUNNING but a guy broke into our property snapped the fence and our gorgeous bull, got out and got run over, he was only 8mnths n turning out very nice, it was very sad for us





Yeah I am a bit depressed about her bag situation... hoping that one morning I will go out there and her bag will be HUGE!! and then a few days l8r she will give me her foal... still waiting for that day though lol

oh well...


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

haha Heidi!! you make me laugh



:rofl



we can call him Cashew!!

He is angus he might get horns but hopefully not, his mum has horns but his dad doesn't so lets hope he takes after his Daddy lol

I didn't get to see him born, would have liked to I have seen I can't remember how many and I love it every time!!

Cashew it is then isn't he a spunky thing putting his head up at me and everything LOL


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh that's awful about your young bull.....

'Cashew' looks like he might do you well....he's a very handsome baby.

Don't be disappointed about Suzie's bag....it can change in a heartbeat.

If Peanut doesn't hurry up Suzie may have her's first


----------



## Eagle (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning all, thanks for the pics of Cashew, he is just adorable! Thank you also for the pic of Suzie's udder, I am afraid I am going to be mean and say that I personally think she has a longggggg way to go. I hope you don't get too upset Cassie as she will foal eventually but just not yet.





As for her sleeping a lot, I don't see a problem, she is very active during the day and she doesn't have any pain in her legs or feet so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

Lets hope 'Cashew" does meet our expectations!! LOL

now we have Sidney, Samson and Cashew the bulls hehe

I hope your right Nancy!! everything else is looking really close, it is just her udder that is hanging behind LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL see I told you that I didn't want to show you tsk tsk and then you make me





well I am hoping that Nancy is right and that she will just got pop!! and she will have a huge bag n then a few days later she will POP again with a baby foal ...




its ok Renee, its a little upsetting as I want this little foal now but lets hope you have to



hehe




why do you think I haven't put any pics up here LOL I knew what you were going to say LOL

I know that she will foal when she is ready, I know that the foal is ok cos I always feel it moving!!





I just have to be patient and hope that you lovely pple will all be patient with me





I might get a bit depressed as well so please bear with me


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 12, 2011)

We'll bare with you Cassie.

We all know how hard it is, the closer it gets.

These little mares are so individual and all we can do is

go by what 'our' mares have done and that is not necessarily

what Suzie will do or Peanut or any of the others.

In our case, Zoe never started a bag early until her 3rd baby and then she

developed a bag, prefoaling. Drove me nuts!

Sure keeps you alert and on your toes though!! Plus I am a worrier, deluxe!

But we'll hang in there with you and hold hands, cyber-ly


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

Thankyou Nancy your very sweet!! I will still keep you posted with what she does, any changes and such...


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 12, 2011)

Morning all!






Sorry i dont post much at the moment - really busy round here just now, not horsey work but 'business' work, solicitors/accountants/legal papers etc. But I keep checking the cams everytime I pass my laptop.

Cassie I'm so sorry about your young bull, sending you and the family sympathy and ((((HUGS)))). Your new little Cashew is absolutely gorgeous - a very cheeky looking fella!

Please dont worry about Suzie laying down a lot, all our mares sleep for hours during the weeks before foaling - they snore, grunt and dream too! LOL!! A thick, deep bed will always encourage more 'snooze' time. In the big cattle barn that daughter is using at the moment, she has the 'foaling' stables down one side and the big 30 x 30 cattle sections down the other. The 30' wide centre passage has our lorry standing in it (daughter's resting place and coffee supplies!). Most of the time the big doors at the end are left open and the mares, one foal, five yearling fillies (and two cows) can wander in and out from the field at will. In front of the lorry is a big bale of straw for the foaling stables, this straw gets 'pulled down' by the animals milling about and guess what, several times a day you can find 4, 5 even 6 of the girls curled up asleep on a nice comfy bed of straw!! No lying down on the hard ground outside for our lot!! Lazy creatures. LOL!!

Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 12, 2011)

your place seems lovely and so animal friendly Anna, I'd love to visit you some day


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with Heidi, Anna your animals must absoloutly love living with you and your daughter!!

I have the same for Suzie, I leave her stable door open, and often find her in there snoozing, and find extra poops LOL

nothing new, to add tonight... Suzie is just the little snuggle bunny


----------



## Eagle (Jul 12, 2011)

Of course we will hang in there with you Cassie and hold your hand through this exciting experience. One of mine has just been confirmed so I only have another 300 days to wait



Will you hang in there for me


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

YAY!! how exciting for you!! Renee!! Definatly I will be here the whole time!!!

It is crazy how long it takes isn't it LOL when we plan breeding our mares we have to pick a good time for NEXT YEAR, I'm thinking of putting my other mare into foal, maybe September October, LOL its so weird thinking about putting them in foal a year before they have it LOL (for me anyway) even cattle are only 9 months





Oh and as long as Suzie has her foal BEFORE September I will be happy, though I would prefer the foal to be at least 1 month old,





we are going on a holiday to FIJI!!!

Can't wait! will be so awesome!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

Suzie hasn't been lying down for as long as usual tonight... Not flat out like normal mega kicks to the belly earlier too that baby must be real active tonight


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 12, 2011)

We need music in Suzie's stall.

How about - Wake up little Suzie?

Like - Wake up and have a baby!

She is zzzzzzzzzzzzzz-ing nicely at 1:30-ish your time.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 12, 2011)

Nearing 6 AM, your time.

Suzie snuggled in, dreaming of breakfast.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 12, 2011)

I love watching the snuggly Suzie - do you think she will pass this trait on to her baby? LOL!! Or will she continue to want her sleep time and find that she is interrupted by an impatient baby, pawing at her to get her up so SHE can feed, (like little Annie kept doing to Tease.)

It is very kind of you all to say that you like the sound of my place, but in fact it is quite 'rough and ready' not posh or anything. Stables are home made usually out of gates or sheep hurdles, which does mean that we can make them as large as we want. We board in the sides for mares and foals, and sometimes the stallions if they need to stand next to someone else, but mostly everything is left open so they can see their friends. We only use stables for anything we might be showing, mares to foal in and the weanlings once we are ready to give them a little individual work. The stallions are 'stabled' then share the two stallion fields between them during the day (and night in the summer/good weather) Other than this all our girls live out doing the natural thing - grazing the acres with supplimented hay in winter. They are not groomed at all (except for the mares having a tidy up when they come in to foal), all foot trimming and worming is done out in the field, anyway as there are at present some 43 of them at the last count, we certainly dont have enough stables or barn space at my place to house them all!! But go out to their fields to viit them and you are immediately mobbed, go for a walk round their fields and you have an entourage following in your footsteps, very often they will then decide that this is a good game and start running, then racing, then dashing like mad things through their fields, round the boundaries and back again. One just has to stand still and hope that the stampede that is heading back straight at you in a fun, leaping and bucking mass, remembers to divide and to avoid running you over!! LOL!!

Anything that is regularly stabled is fed food/grain and more or less add lib hay, and always gets the chance of a daily outing in the fields to play with friends etc.

Our Mummy mare now has as much udder thrusting out between her hind legs as she has under her tummy. Her belly is really pointy, her tail loose, but her vulva is still not elongated enough and the colour inside is a delicate pink! So daughter Cathy continues to watch!





I know we are not expeting Suzie to foal just yet, but I really dont understand how Peanut can keep us waiting for her baby - she looks so very close. Maybe tonight........??

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL Anna I'm very much hoping for a SNUGGLY little foal, I can't think of any of Suzie's traits that I wouldn't want passed down, she is the sweetest little mare EVER!! and if the foal does get her temperament then I am definatly breeding her again (later of course) hehe, sweet minis are the best



I do love my spunky little mare Penny, but she is a bit more hight maintanance to Suzie hehe, Penny I think will be great in the show ring (fingers crossed LOL)

how exciting for you Anna, I wish Suzie would copy your mare with the UDDER DEVELOPMENT!! hope your listening Suzie!!!





let us know how your mare goes with everything Anna, can't wait to see pics





don't know if you can see it on the cam, but I was shocked when I fed her this morning, if you were watching you would have seen me checking her flanks and her belly, the foal must have really dropped last night, she looks almost skinny from the top (looking on top of her) and really big in the belly!! I was shocked by how much she had changed... let me know if you can see this too as it might just be me seeing things LOL

her bag is a little fuller this morning, still not much, lets hope it keeps on increasing the next few days





not heaps relaxed behind to look at, but inside is quite open and VERY red, like blood red. (don't worry there is no blood coming out hehe)

just a few changes I have noticed this morning





thanks for the night watch everyone



she seemed to settle down finally which is good, I wonder if the baby might have been changing position early in the night when she wasn't comfy...

I'm hoping she won't keep us waiting too long LOL


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I havent been able to keep too close an eye today but should be ok for tomorrow. Hubby heading back to Saudi Thursday so we were out and about. Went to see the The Guard with Brendan Gleeson this evening and it was fantastic really enjoyed it.


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL Diane!!!!!!!!! how are you my friend???

I have been missing our conversations!! where are the new pics of your beautiful granddaughter!!

n I see we are right about the appy thing LOL you must have a sixth sense for appy conversations hehe





Suzie is out for the day, though it is a misery one LOL wind chill factor at the snow of -22degrees celcius don't know what that is in farenheight sorry but its FREEZING!! I hope my Dad n brothers are warm LOL

I think we are going to get some rain today, and you watch Suzie will stand out right in the middle, even though she can go in her nice, clean, dry, warm stable LOL silly girl!

Karina, when you say Saudi... where is that? I thought there was Saudi Arabia... but maybe there is another hehe

glad you and your hubby had a great time together I hope that he is safe when he goes away!!

and Suzie isn't doing anything soon so she doesn't have to be watched like a hawk 24/7 like Peanut does, but thankyou


----------



## cassie (Jul 12, 2011)

Suzie lying down in her paddock,




she doesn't lie down in her paddock that much so I will keep an eye on her...


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 13, 2011)

Night Cassie.....


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Suzie has disappeared


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

Night Nancy!!

she is back Renee by the fence near the gate going into Smartie and Penny's paddock!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

you really need to spray her blue!


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL na PINK!! LOL Penny and Suzie are dressed in blue so Suzie needs to be pink!! hehe got any suggestions besides the spray paint that I can do to make her stand out better?


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

we just had our coldest day today in 15 yrs!! brrrr I thought it was cold today!! good thing suzie has such a wooly coat, Smartie will be getting an extra rug on tonight!! and I have to play soccer at 9:15pm tonight ahhhhh


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

Cassie, if Suzie has changed her general shape (dropped the foal) enough for you to be quite 'shocked' at the difference PLUS she is red inside her vulva, then I would be keeping a really good 24/7 watch over her. Of course she could still go a while yet, but the two signs you have seen (particularly the vulva colouring) are pretty well the last ones we look for.



I'm not sure I would leave her out in the cold or possible rain if I wasn't there to watch her continuously - she would not necessarily return to her nice warm snuggy stable to have her foal! Can you pop her back in for the times you have to be away from the place? A foal being born from the nice warm inside of Mummy's tummy into freezing or wet weather outside, could find the difference in temperature just too much for its system to take. Also remember that foals cannot regulate their temps for at least the first two weeks of their life, so can easily get too hot or too cold, depending upon the weather.

Just be ready - this little baby (filly?) MIGHT just pop out when you are least expecting it!

Hey girls, I have just relised we have a way to get Diane to post on here more regularly, inspite of her busy time having cuddles with the gorgeous Rachael........

APPY APPY APPY APPY. Hello Diane!








Anna


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes Cassie Seamus is working in Saudi Arabia - he works in construction and there is no work here at the moment.

He is working for an American company CH2MHill. My sister is in Australia - she is there with her husband (again construction) and their 2 kids. Valerie lives in Canberra. They were supposed to come home this Christmas for a visit but looks like they will be buying a house now so will be putting all their money into that. She is gone over 2 yrs now and she hasnt even seen my baby Abby. This s**t economy has played havoc with so many lives it really upsets me.

Anyway back to Suzie - she does look to have dropped so you probably wont have much longer to go now so we will all be keeping a close eye.


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

HAHA good idea Anna!

Thanks for the adivce




she doesn't have much milk though... and her previous owner said she always bagged up heaps before foaling... I'm just a little worried now.

I might try n keep her in, with nasty weather...


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

WOW I hope he is safe in Arabia.Thats sad that there is no work there are the moment, we own a hardware store here so we know all about the construction industry and it is indeed **** when there is no work.

I'm just a little worried about her milk situation now...





that is sad about your sister not being able to come back to see you and your new daughter.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

If she wasn't the headless horse I would be able to see her shape



Come on Suzie, move your butt


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

can you see her now Renee? I'm off to soccer if you can keep a little eye on her for me be back soon


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

I can see a back leg


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Suzie, Suzie all round and fluffy

what do you have in your tummy

will it be a filly or maybe a colt

we don't know cos it's at a halt.


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

lol wow you must be looking at odd times LOL


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 13, 2011)

Hope you are sleeping as peacefully as Suzie, Cassie.

She looks so comfy all snuggled in. Makes you want to drop

down beside her and have some girl talk.

Her baby bulge is surely bulging. I am waiting for her

to stand up, as it does look like she is changing shape.

When she is outside during our nighttime and your daytime

it's hard to see her, as she seems to hug the far fenceline.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Diane, they are just adorable,



i am so glad that you are having fun. I bet Joshua is very happy to see you. How is he taking the new arrival? Is he a little jealous? I am sure you will give him loads of extra cuddles. Enjoy the rest of your holiday bc the girls here seem to be sticking to your pact





Miss you

hugs renee


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 13, 2011)

Diane, those are beautiful grand-est children.

Going to be hard to go home even though you've got

grandest-mini's awaiting your arrival.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh Diane, what beautiful, beautiful pictures of your gorgeous g/children. So glad you are having a fab time and I love your account of your family summer holiday - brilliant idea!!

YOUR Mummy is doing fine, but still 'intact' LOL!! Did you ask her to wait until you got home like you did with Suzie and Peanut? You might have told us - think of all the hours folk have wasted, watching and waiting, Cassie and Heidi could have been catching up on some sleep too!

So when exactly do you return home? Just so we can really keep our eyes peeled from that night onwards.

Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

Suzie looking very restless! Is she searching for food ........or looking for the right place to lay down and have her BABY??

Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

Perhaps something is going on outside? She looks really quite concerned. Are you doing something Cassie?

Where have all the watchers gone?? Anyone out there?? Yoo Hoo - ANYONE?

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry Anna, I am here and watching her. It is early for her to be hungry, she is normally flat out at this time. We watch and wait


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 13, 2011)

Just came back in from the barn....

It's six-ish, in the morning there, could it be breakfast time?

Just saw her boot her feed pan.....


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

Phew!! Just having a bit of a panic attack here! LOL!! Couldn't remember where Cassie's numbers are and no sign of Cassie herself, unless she is lurking nearby and causing Suzie to think food is coming?

She just looks 'suspicious' to me - once again!

Trying to cook my food and watch - am burning everything. LOL!!

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

It could be but I don't think Cassie normally feeds her this early


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

It does look like she is waiting for something though.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 13, 2011)

The numbers at the top of her M/S screen - are those her's and/or her Dad's phone numbers?

I used to call my son, internationally, when he was in Bolivia in the Peace Corp

but it was several years ago and I 'think' there was more numbers to call when

you call internationally.

Suzie seems watchful of 'something'.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

I have her number and have spoken to her in the past. I am off to put the kids to bed and it will take me about 20 minutes so I will give you her number in case I am not back in time. you can msg her and she will answer straight away.

0061 419 232 062


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

She seems to have calmed down a little now - digging around in her food corner! I always get in a panic when soon to foal mares start to pace their stables, yawn etc etc, but admit that Suzie had me a little confused as she had her tail well down, not held out, and there were no signs of small regular poos! Still persistant pacing always gets my heart racing. LOL!!

Gobbled down my partly burnt food - now the dog needs hers.






Anna


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 13, 2011)

....thank goodness for dogs...they can always eat our food mistakes...

I've heard charcoal is good for the digestion....

Suzie has definitely changed in the past couple days.

Better to stay alert.

Now if Heidi would check in we could all take a collective deep breath.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

hmmm she has my attention too


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 13, 2011)

I think Suzie is hungry.

Cassie said it was really cold there yesterday maybe she wants breakfast early.

I'm usually out giving Zoe and Zaky their mid day snack at this time...

it's 2 PM here.

The season and the time difference in Australia are confusing me.

Also I didn't realize she could get totally out of the camera frame in that lower left hand corner.....don't want her thinking that's a good spot to have her baby when the time comes.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

Dont laugh at me but I'm seriously wondering if Suzie is one of those (luckily rare) mares who feels happier foaling OUTSIDE!! A neighbour had one once and she paced all night, then rushed off to the corner of the field and shot out her foal! (they thought it might be helpful to let her out to have a roll). It's a possible reason as to why Suzie looks as though she wants OUT?????

Anna


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 13, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Dont laugh at me but I'm seriously wondering if Suzie is one of those (luckily rare) mares who feels happier foaling OUTSIDE!! It's a possible reason as to why Suzie looks as though she wants OUT?????
> 
> Anna


Could be ..... these guys all have their own little habits.

If it wasn't breakfast time or it would be if it was my kidlets, anyway,

I'd be more concerned.

If we are late by moments with breakfast the kids walk tracks in their

rooms pacing and scream the minute your hand touches the barn door.

Wake up Cassie and give us a wave....

Need to go give Zoe a snack.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

I have one of those mares too Anna, in 5 years she has never foaled inside, last year she foaled at 9.00 am practically as soon as i put her out, she must have had her legs crossed for days as she will also only foal when my stallion is out with her. That day I put them all together as i was in his field with the tractor which he hates. Lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

Incidently I told 'Mytwoladies' about these topics and the cams we are watching. She has been posting about what type of bedding to use for her foaling mare, and by chance I read her last post that was asking about last minute signs for foaling. So I suggested she read through the last 10 pages of the Peanut and Suzie topics for any info and then join us and post her questions, so we can offer her help - think this is her first foaling and it sounds as though the mare MIGHT go at any time.

Hope you dont mind my friends?

Has anyone heard anything from Heidi? I am really starting to get worried as the cam is still down.





Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

I have sent heidi text msg and LilB message but still nothing, I have asked on Marestare if someone vould ring her.

Well done for asking mytwoladies to join us, i hope she doesn't think we are all nuts, lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL!! There's nothing as odd as pregnant mares!!

Maybe Suzie is hoping for a last feed to give her the energy to push that baby out - she certainly keeps moving her bowl around!

Anyone know where Cassie is or is she still taking a last minute snooze?

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Hang on, i will send her a msg.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

NUTS?? Who's nuts? Speak for yourself - I'm perfectly NORMAL!





Sending prayers for Peanut and Heidi - just hoping all is ok.

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Cassie is up and will be out soon


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

Ah Ha! So Suzie can soon stop pummelling her feed bowl! LOL!!

Now we shall see if it is food she wants or out. If out, I dont think Cassie will have time to change the cam over and anyway it is always difficult to see Suz once she is out and about. So I really hope she just wants either food or to go have a good roll!

Anna


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 13, 2011)

Ring Ring .... Suzie calling Cassie....

Where is Breakfast, Mom??!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

she sure is making some funny faces!


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

its coming!!! LOL i will post properly after i have fed them hi my lovely friends!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Anna and Cassie take a look at the video i posted on the photo gallery today of some of my chips playing at lunchtime. They were so cute!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 13, 2011)

Awwwww did you just see that - I think she whinnied at the camera..

If she was a puppy I think she'd be wagging her tail and jumping all over.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

yeah Nancy she is so cute.

Tut Tut Cassie not even a wave




A quick check over and out she goes. She didn't eat very well though


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

Will go and have a look Renee.





I see Suzie has left her food and opted for outside. Hope Cassie gets the outside cam up soon.





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

its up



sorry for not waving, the reason why she wanted out so badly is beause the stupid cows are calling out for hay right outside her stable, poor baby girl!!

she doesn't really like the cows,

not much change to add, besides maybe dropped some more again... no more milk





I come home at 2pm today so I will be spending some time with them this arvo, might take some pics and post them for you





now have to check on Peanut and Renee's video can't wait to see that





thanks for keeping such a good watch on her for me girls




i had a great sleep, but it went very fast!! I must have been sound asleep,

Anna, question that doesn't involve horses at all, have you heard of the series Downton Abby? it has just come out first season here and is brilliant, I was wondering if it was on where you are and whether you liked it lol

of course you may not have time to watch tv LOL its the only thing I watch

P.s no stabbings at soccer last night phew!! we one 3-1 YAY!! we are coming 2nd on the board.



heading our way!!!

hehe


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 13, 2011)

Renee your video is brilliant - I just love it when the minis go racing around for the fun of it, it is such a pleasure to watch them enjoyig themselves!

Cassie, yes that programme was on tv here some while ago, think they are soon doing a follow up. And no I didnt watch it as for some reason I missed the first few episodes and got a bit muddled when I tried to do a 'catch up'! But might watch it when it gets repeated. Yes I do watch tv, usually it is on early morning for the news and all evening while I'm on the computer! I listen to it with half an ear, unless there is something I really want to watch.

You really will have to have words with those cows Cassie, we cant have them upsetting our Suz, especially when she has her new baby!

Lovely clear outside cam today - Suzie has obviously settled now, so I'm off to bed (it's nearly midnight here).

Nite nite all, catch you tomorrow.





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

naw sorry to keep you up Anna!! have a good night sleep, I'm going to talk to my uncle about moving the cows again, since he was the one who put them back in there!!!!!! grrrrr



LOL (not really)

well Downton Abby has just started here, and we LOVE IT!! hehe,

yes Renee I love your video!! how cute!! your paddocks look lovely what a great setup you have.

well I'm off to work for a few hours, be back around 2pm





Diane!!! your newest grand baby is adorable what a sweetheart!!! absoloutly stunning!!

and your grandson looks a very cheeky fellow! LOL

and would you kindly inform us when you have plans on returning, so we may know when Peanut and Suzie are going to foal?! LOL you cheeky thing, I don't know why Suzie and Peanut listens to you and not to us



oh well... come back soon, I don't know how long, Heidi and I can wait!!! LOL


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 13, 2011)

Night, Anna - Sleep well.

Have a good day at work Cassie.


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Nancy



Suzie has settled down now, is looking happy again in her paddock, I am definitly moving the cows out of that paddock tonight!! poor Suzie!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 14, 2011)

That you out there taking photos of Suz?

Looks like a bright sunny afternoon.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 14, 2011)

She is such a cute hairy blob out there in the distance - she is hard to find so I do think you will have to put some sort of neon sign on her so we can find her


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah I was out there taking some pics, giving some scratches and some love I love being out there with them so much!!

at one point I had all three sniffing me and giving me kisses at the same time!! wish someone else was here to take a pic!!








I love my ponies so much!!

I think I took some good pics of her tummy, you can see if you think she has dropped or not...

might not be able to get them on here straight away, have to go back down to work for an hour



but will after


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 14, 2011)

Morning all!





All quiet on the Aussie front I see - hope you get a few pics Cassie - did you hve a good morning at work?

It is so good to have Peanut back up on cam - not nice yesterday with no contact!

Hope everyone has a good day!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Morning Anna !!



how are you? how is your daughter and your mare??

I did, would have like more people to give me more money but oh well, always tomorrow LOL

I did take some pics, hoping to get them up here tonight





I know, I hated not being able to see Peanut,


----------



## Eagle (Jul 14, 2011)

Morning all



Well I see Cassie has been a good girl, she really had us worried last night! I have never seen her so active



She is normally fast asleep in the early hours so I agree.....The cows will have to go





Suzie seems to be rubbing her butt on the far fence. hhhhmmmmmmmm


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 14, 2011)

Morning to you both.

Sorry Cassie, I should have said - no phone call from daughter so no foal yet from Mummy mare.





APPY APPY APPY -- Morning Diane!! ?? LOL!!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL morning Renee!!

yeah Suzie really hates the cows calling out when she can't see them!! my uncle went and fed the other ones across the road but not these ones... naughty uncle Ron!!!

yes APPY APPY APPY APPY APPY APPY morning Diane!!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2011)

ok pics from today... enjoy















udder from a few days ago..




oh and my assistant marestarer!! LOL




wait what is this?! sleeping on the job?!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah ha! We have udder movement!





She will get more puffy/loose with her vulva yet Cassie.

Now if you look at that last picture of Suzie (the one of her right side) and then scroll back to the pictures (somewhere?) of - golly cant remember who posted them, was it you Renee? Well the two pics of a mare's belly from the side, where it shows you how when the foal drops, the whole belly seems to move forward, nearer the front legs, to form the V. Cassie's tummy is not in that position yet.

Hope this makes sense. LOL!!

But she IS moving onwards in the right direction and one day, not far from now, we shall have a little baby - or rather you and Suz will have a new baby!

Can I please ask you what you are feeding her. it is just that she seems to be eating for quite a long while after being fed. She looks in very good condition, so should not really require a load of food alongside her grass, plus plenty of hay to munch on. You need to be careful not to fill her up with food she doesn't need, dont want her to become obese at this stage of the game, also as the foal gets bigger it takes up more room in a mare's tum (obviously) so the mare often finds herself a bit short of breath (lung room) if climbing hills in her field (as ours do) or she find her stomach feeling unomfortable if too full of food. Hay they seem to 'graze' on slowly as the do on grass, but actual food is often greedily gobbled up or a large amount is eaten in a relatively short time (unlike slow grazing) and the stomach gets overfilled, before it can start digesting and passing the food through the system.

My girls have grass in the day, ad lib hay at night, but only a morning and evening feed of one cup of balancer - they dont need any more weight put on, so the balancer just keeps their essential minerals and vitamins topped up without over filling their stomachs.

Hope you dont mind me saying this, but apart from possibly feeding Suzie a bit too much at the moment, when it isn't really necessary, you could save yourself some money by cutting down on her food?

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Anna, thankyou



I agree with the elongation of her vulva... I really should take the pics first thing in the morning LOL and as soon as she sees the camera she tightens everything up LOL the little cow

I might have to sneak in with my little digital instead of my good one hehe,

I have been thinking of cutting her back on her feed. she has a scoop of oaten, a scoop of lucerne and 3/4 a scoop of mitavit breeda, ( when both girls came to me they were both quite skinny! my friend and another breeder friend both agreed on the diet that she is on as she wasn't well looked after with her previous owner, I have been thinking of cutting back on the lucerne and oaten chaff, and I did give her a BIG lot of hay tonight bigger then usual to settle her down cos of the cows (which have now been moved by yours truly LOL hope my uncle doesn't mind oh well too bad hehe) I'm such an evil neice





Thankyou for letting me know though Anna, as I wasn't sure and I haven't had the chance to ask my friend yet. so I will start cutting her back a bit... I think I should still keep her on the same amount of breeda though as it is what she should have for her weight and where she is in her pregnancy... also although it is hard to see misleading from the cam there isn't that much grass in her paddock, though she will be going to a nicer paddock when the foal is born.

well I am off to bed... have to keep an I on Lillee though as she seems very interesting right now





my assistant marestarer Casper has already hit the hay!! LOL he really is no good at his job LOL

Night everyone





OH and Anna!!!!!! thank you for thinking that we have movement with the udder



it made my day just to see that ( I have been a wee bit worried LOL shhh) lets hope she continues bagging up really nice





night all, thanks for watching my snuggle bunny for me!!


----------



## zoeleeme (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't know...I can hardly see! But I think possibly Susie had her baby!!! Someone turn on the light so I can see pleeeesssse~!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 14, 2011)

zoeleeme said:


> I don't know...I can hardly see! But I think possibly Susie had her baby!!! Someone turn on the light so I can see pleeeesssse~!


I am not sure what you saw or where you think you saw a foal?

Diane, I am so sorry that your poor mare is sick and then the stallion thing. God what a nightmare for your boys! ( I bet they were cussing about you being away whilst they were sorting out Mr nasty stallion) Do you know what is/was wrong with her? I bet you are biting at the bit to get home now. How terrible and you were having such a lovely time. What is it you always say? oh yeah. "take a deep breath and calm down, all will be just fine"

Hugs Renee

P.S To my friends, Our plan has been ordered and it is on it's way.


----------



## zoeleeme (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, I am sorry... my eyes are playing tricks on me? She keeps looking at this black shadow that I didn't see before...sorry I will go back to lurking!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 14, 2011)

No worries Zoeleeme, You just made me panic like mad 




Better to be safe though so you were right to ask. Please don't lurk as we love company (we are a bit silly though so a sense of humour is obligatory)


----------



## zoeleeme (Jul 14, 2011)

I know~! I love you guys...You all crack me up! I had been watching awhile ago and when I came back I saw that black thing on the left that I didn't see earlier. She kept going over to it. (thought she was trying to make it stand up) The harder I looked the more I saw a face! I called my daughter in "Is that a baby?" I don't know I can't tell either!! Yeah, I could fit right in here,ugh? heehee~!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL!! I know what you mean, I see so many things in the shadows too - same with Peanut on her cam.

Zoe (are you Zoe or Zoelee?) pleas stay around and join in. I, of course, am the totally sane, normal one - the others? Well you will just have to judge for yourself!

Diane, you must be so worried about your mare, why do these things always happen when one is miles away? Mind you, to give your boys some credit, they may have beena bit slow to spot that something was wrong, but they did get her out of the field under very difficult circumstances! A lot of inexperienced people would have said 'too dangerous' and would have walked away!

I do so agree with you Diane about not cutting down drastically on Suzie's food at this stage, and I remember Cassie saying that her minis were not in good shape when she got them, plus I admit that my mares are already overweight when they come in to foal! It was just seeing Suzie being given what looked like nearly half her bowl full of food that got me thinking she might be getting too much 'bulk' food, when her weight is no longer 'low'. I would want her on a smaller amount of more 'powerful' feed, rather than a large amount of 'bulk'

Also (and this is a personal opinion) once she has the foal and it is several days old, it is going to start digging into Suzie's feed as she is eating. I refuse to put anything but the smallest, high powered pellet that I can find, into the mares feed bowl, so that the foal can pick up a small nut or two and 'mouth' it around without too much danger of choke. Of course any foal can choke, but there is more danger of this if the mare is used to eating a 'mixed' feed of oats/chop/other ingredients/sugar beet/additives etc - or so I have found in years past when mixed feeds were all the norm for all horses.

Cassie you mention Breeda - what is this, it's new to me and I would love to know more about it please.

Just checked on Suzie and all is quiet. But now we know the girls wont foal until Saturday night, I guess we all might as well go and catch up on our sleep, as per normal, until then! LOL!!

Anna


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 14, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Got a late start this AM, had to run out and look at

a horse trailer my niece wants to buy....

So just checking in.

Suzie looks comfy - snuggled in, at 3:13 in the morning.

LIKE your assistant mare starer, helps to have company thru the hours even if they are snoring 

Good pics you got yesterday .... any progress is welcome but think you're not quite there, yet.

Can change in the blink of an eye but for now think Suz is just cooking that baby, just right for you.


----------



## zoeleeme (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank You All for the invite~! There is a full moon coming up! Zoelee is from a book called "The Lizard's Song" I used to read to long ago when I taught pre-school! I interpet zoelee as being "Happy"!!! Great book! The lizard's song is "zoelee, zoelee, zoelee...rock is my home!" (The zoe part sounds like joe like joelee but zoelee~!)LOL


----------



## Eagle (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok so zoelee is nuts! She cam stay. Lol

Ok so zoelee is nuts! She cam stay. Lol

Ooops there seems to be an echo


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2011)

ok everyone reason Suzie is up at this time in the morning!! and ME!! LOL neighbours cows got out, people thought they were ours neighbours away on holdiays so we had the fun job of putting the cows back ourselves, in the dark grr.

back to sleep for about another hour or so.... reason why Suize is awake... talk to you in a few hours bye LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 14, 2011)

Well Suzie seems to be looking for her breakfast - do hurry up Cassie, you mustn't keep our special girl waiting. LOL!! Or am I behind things and she's had brekers and is waiting for OUT??

Renee, thanks for the PS.

Diane, I just had a thought (which deserves congrtulations these day as I dont have many!). Some years back I had a stud who was an absolute poppet with both humans and his girls/foals. You could add new mares and foals to his field, take him out the field for foot trimming etc. BUT he was not happy about one of his girls being removed from his field. He never actually attacked, but certainly made his feelings known from the moment you caught the mare, plus he would 'gate walk' trying to stop you taking her away. We used to get someone to catch and hold him if we needed to move a mare.

Just thinking this might have been the 'problem' with your boy, but then you have probably moved mares in and out of the field before without trouble and would know if he could/might cause trouble. So just ignore what I have written please - I'm too lazy to erase it!!

Cant wait to have you back safe and sound on Saturday - glad to hear your little mare seems to be recovering, wonder what caused her episode?

Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL!! Just checked the cams again and Cassie has gone out just as Peanut has come in. They really have a good routine going between them dont they? I can imagine one will foal and the other will wait for us to finish watching the first, before deciding to give us a second foaling to coo over!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL I would love for that too happen



I'm sure Peanut will foal before Suzie but that would be lots of fun





ok too reply to everything that has happened while I have been sleeping, well trying too LOL

Suzie's bag is a little fuller again today not by much but the last 3 days each morning her bag has been a little bigger which is very exciting!! makes me stress less I guess, (woops I didn't mean to rhyme just then LOL)

Anna Mitavite Breeda is, I'll get it straight off the website hold on...

Mitavite Breeda has been pressure cooked and steam-extruded to release the full nutrient value of the high quality ingredients used in its formulation. Increased availability of nutrients with balanced levels of energy, vitamins, minerals, vegetable oils, proteins and essential amino acids - lysine and methionine-naturally supports optimum bone growth and muscle development in young horses. With Mitavite Breeda spellers and broodmares can maintain condition and replenish body stores of essential minerals.

Steam-extrusion provides horses with significant benefits and international research has shown when steam-extruded feeds replace pellets and traditional feeds, incidence of gastro-intestinal problems, including colic, reduces.

Mitavite Breeda is primarily digested in the small intestine which improves availability and absorption of nutrients whilst avoiding fermentation in the caecum. This reduces the production of heat, acid and gas associated with problems such as laminitis, colitis enteritis, colic and diarrhoea.

An ever-increasing number of stud managers are finding Breeda a convenient, reliable and economical means of feeding horses whilst meeting the varying needs of stallions, pregnant and lactating mares, growing yearlings and spellers.

Thats just a brief description of it, I also have sugar beet which my stock horse gets at night... after Suzie foals should I maybe give her some of this?? I cute her breakfast back just a little this morning, I will check with my friend what she thinks would be a good maintanance diet for Suz.

Welcome Zoeleeme glad to have you on board





we sure have lots of fun here



while we go crazy watching our mares LOL

Haha yes Casper my assistant loves a snore, as soon as I woke up this morning he jumped out of bed and headed straight for the fire and sat down on a chair right in front of the fire and fell back to sleep again LOL funny puppy

I have to get ready for work now, I know I have missed out on stuff from the other page I will comment on them later





Thanks for the night watch everyone



sorry its a bit boring LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2011)

funny story...

Dad gave me a scare this morning.

he was at home and rang me at work... " Cassie did you get a new horse while I was away?"

"what?" "you have a new horse at home and its white..." my heart is going ten million miles an hour right now and I am madly trying to get the cam up, so I can see Suzie's foal... "did Suzie have her foal Dad?" Dad laughs "no its a big horse" I can breathe again.

One of the neighbours horses got into our paddock and was having a great old time with Smartie and Penny, and Dad is having a great time while I am nearly dying here at work thinking that I had missed Suzie having her foal





my silly Dad loved it!!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello Diane!!



bye bye Diane








LOL

Suzie is really restless out there today, I went home to check on them and take Smartie's rug off and give Suzie some much wanted scratches, like Peanut she is constantly itchy!! she usually stands still and wants more and more scratches till I get exhausted but today she would stand for about 1 minute then she would walk off turn around and come back again... this continued until I decided I needed to get back to work... strange girly... Bag slowly increasing in size... I'm getting excited now


----------



## cassie (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Diane,





I was wondering the same thing and I tried it, she wouldn't let me near her with the clippers not even the quiet ones... then I asked my friends who breed and they say they don't worry and they have never had a foal have problems... I was thinking of maybe trimming the long hair around her teats back a little. too make it easier on the foal... was going to try tonight actually, will let you know how I go.





oh and believe me, I will never put any of my mares into foal at this time I am really quite angry at Suzie's old owner for doing it to her, but I'm angry at him about everything so oh well


----------



## cassie (Jul 15, 2011)

Thankyou for mentioning it I am always open for suggestions and help as I am still only a newbie at this


----------



## cassie (Jul 15, 2011)

here we go, not very good but its the best I have been able to think of LOL

There once was four little mares

Who liked to foal in pairs

they all got together

to work out whenever

they would tell the filly fairy to come

to let what we are waiting on be done

they like to keep us waiting

as soon we shall be fainting

from lack of sleep

and food that won't keep

one day soon I'm sure

our mares will reassure

us with the beautiful fillies who are so lovely

beautiful and simply cuddly

there you go thats my try LOL not very good but it was a bit of fun... now I better get back to work...


----------



## cassie (Jul 15, 2011)

ok I'm in the mood now so here is another





there is a snuggle bunny

who thinks its very funny

to keep her mum waiting

on the foal she has been stating

will be born very soon

but that was back in June

that pony has still not yet

has that foal and people may bet

that this filly will be born on the horses birthday

but her mum can't wait that is too long away


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL!!






Well done Cassie! If everyone keeps this poem producing going, we shall soon be able to publish a book and earn loads of money selling it to other folks round the world to read while they are mare watching during the foaling season!





That Breeda stuff of yours sounds great! Provided your friend thinks Suzie's condition is ok (and it looks good on the cam, but we cant 'feel' under that coat of hers) I would keep that going and try to cut down on the other 'filling' food, but keep plenty of hay going. I wouldn't start her on sugar beet as you will have to stop it again once the foal is born - not suitable for the foal to 'pick' at. Your main aim from now on is to get Suzie established on a food that is safe for a new baby to pick at without causing it to choke.

Hey Diane, glad that thought occured/occurred/ocurred (sp????) to me. Isn't it wonderful when we actually get a thought or two occasionally - although I do find that they are often quite useless!

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ladies all of your thoughts have been wonderful and I am very thankful for them and your keen eyes watching my snuggle bunny.

thanks Anna, Suzie loves it and I have just started Penny on it so hopefully she will start getting in nice condition for the show ring





I love the idea of the book, except there is just one that isn't very helpufl with people foaling... Renee knows the one I mean,

well half an hour more and I will be home and able to feed my ponies



and put suzie to bed



any ideas or suggeestions you Ladies think of I am more than happy to listen and do what you think best as I want to do what is best for Suzie and baby





you are all so special to me and Suzie, secretly she reads these posts I'm sure LOL

so thank you again!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice thought Anna!



My stallion always runs to the far fence to scare of Matteo's riding ponies when I let my girls out, not sure what that is all about as these ponies are on the other side of the fence with 2 meters in between.

Diane do you think your mare was getting thin bc the stallion decided to not let her eat? Maybe he just stopped liking her and decided that she had to stay away from the group which caused stress and lack of appetite? Just playing with ideas, sorry if they are stupid





I am glad she is safe now and say well done to your sons for spotting her. They were obviously doing their job well even if it is a "darn stupid job"





Cassie, I always clip tummy and back legs if the mares are still hairy but this is something that comes with time. If Suzie doesn't like the clippers there is no point frightening or upsetting her. That is a job for when baby is weaned.

Things to do:

1) get Suzie used to clippers.


----------



## cassie (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah I agree, that is why I haven't tried again... most definatly she will be getting used to the clippers LOL

what do you think of my attemps at the poems hehe about to go feed the ponies and put them to bed


----------



## cassie (Jul 15, 2011)

night all its time for some sleeping for me





had to chase the neighbours cows back in tonight



at least it wasn't at 5am this morning, had to rearrange all their horses and cows so the cows hopefully don't get out again (fingers crossed)

I'm exhausted to I will call it a day and go to sleep I have the barn alarm on in case Suzie decides to do anything.

night all thanks for the night watch for me


----------



## Eagle (Jul 15, 2011)

Sweet dreams Cassie


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 15, 2011)

good Morning cassie, gosh I had a lot of reading to catch up on here...you have been a busy girl!! I love your poem..your very creative with words!! Sorry you were on the cow round up yesterday...wish i could have seen you...glad everyone is safe and sound now. Looking at little Suzi's pictures I have to think she really has some time to go when I compare them to Peanut..but heck what do I know...I thought Peanuts bag looked/was full 2 weeks ago but now when I see what full REALLY looks like...honest to goodness it is getting huge!! but still no baby!

diane Im sorry to hear about the troubles you have been having with your mare...its so hard when you are not right there and over seeing things on your own.

cassie, thanks for keeping an eye on Peanut on your nightly watches..its appreciated!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 15, 2011)

looks like the cows are behaving tonight cos Suzie is sleeping like a baby


----------



## Eagle (Jul 15, 2011)

6.15am and Suzie is looking in her bowl to see if the food fairy has been whilst she was asleep-





I am off to bed now, Have a good day Cassie


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 15, 2011)

8:05 AM / Your time Cassie....

While Suzie is waiting for her breakfast - she has her tail up and is 'winking' a mile a minute.


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2011)

hi everyone, sorry I haven't posted earlier I'm babysitting our friends kids today... they go home at 3pm

Heidi, I'm glad you have finally posted



I was getting worried!! I am sure the Peanut will foal before Suzie! Suzie isn't quite ready yet but she is getting closer every day.

Night Renee, thanks for the watch!! have good night sleep





YAY Diane comes home tomorrow!!! it would be really cool if both girls foaled tomorrow night!! don't think Suzie will but it would be very exciting!!





well I'm off to take care of the kids again, see you all later... Suzie will prob be going to bed at 4:30 tonight as we are going to a party!! thats if I don't fall asleep these kids wear me out



LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 16, 2011)

hi Cassie/Bye Cassie





have fun with the kids!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks Heidi they are gone now... gotta get a shower feed the ponies and put them to bed n then get ready for a party this arvo... no stopping for me LOL

Sorry Hi Heidi!! been watching Peanut on and off but she has been super quiet every time :*(


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

Morning all - good afternoon Cassie.





Hope your party went with a swing Cassie - whose party was is? You sure do lead a busy life!

Renee, how is sunny Italy today - judging from what I have seen recently on the World weather maps, it looks as though you have been having some pretty hot weather? I know it was a while ago, but I keep meaning to ask you how your son enjoyed his week at camp. Did he arrive home safely - no cuts or bruises?

Heidi, all seems quiet with Peanut so far tonight (your night!) but I do think she has again changed shape and looks a lot closer than she did. You also have an extra light on (or is it my imagination - the cam/whole stable is really clear) which is great, no shadowy patches to peer at wondering if there is something else lying hidden there. LOL!!

Safe travelling Diane, bet you cant wait to get home to see your girls and boys (horsey ones), but I do think your other boys (human ones) have done a pretty good job while you have been away, especially considering their opinions regarding the horses! So with you home safe and sound, I suppose we had all better be glued to our screens tonight as we are sure to be seeing a new foal or two, as you promised? When does your mare foal - you said somewhere that you were hoping that she would wait until you got back?

All quiet this end - no call from daughter to say that Mummy mare has had a little addition during the night. But she is bound to have it tonight or tomorrow coz we have some terible weather here at the moment (nasty rain and wind) which is supposed to stay around for the next few days, so any little person getting itself born will not be able to get out for a run round the field for the first few days of its life, hense I'm sure Mummy will foal just to be awkward!

Off to check on the girls again. Have a good day everyone.





Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 16, 2011)

Morning Cassie, Heidi and Anna



Sounds like you are working and playing hard Cassie,

Oh to be 21 again









I think we need a green with envy icon. lol

Anna my son came home happy and dirty but all in one piece, I think he has a new girlfriend heheeee has seems to be sending msg all day long. All I know is her name is Silvia.

You do realise that if these mares foal on Saturday night Diane will never let us forget it.




Never mind, as long as she hurries back safe and sound we can live with Super Diane.





Have a good day all

renee


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2011)

naw you guys are cute





party went great!! LOL and just to make you wish you were 21 again even more LOL I got a kiss on the cheek from the guy I secretly like but shhhh don't tell him LOL



hehe

well Suzie is lying down but not looking all that comfy...

how cute Renee, can I ask how old your son is??

Well I personally wouldn't mind AT ALL if Suzie foaled... when Diane got home, which technically would be tomorrow night for me.... as it is already saturday night here LOL

OH Suzie how I would love for you to have that little foal... I am so SICK of the teasing I am getting from everyone because I got the dates so wrong. (bit hard when I have no idea of the dates at all) sigh

starts to get real depressing when you see people and the first thing they say is how is Suzie and I say... still pregnant...

just wait till she FINALLY has this beautiful litle foal though I CAN"T WAIT!!





well I'm off to bed, talking about a busy life Anna... tomorrow I have to go to a bridal expo with a friend of mine in the city which is 1 1/2 hrs from me sigh again, not the way I want to spend my sunday but it can't be helped... al I can say is I better be bridesmaid LOL (actually maybe I don't want to be bridesmaid... she is a very high maintance friend LOL)

how I get myself into these things I DO NOT KNOW LOL

well I'm off to bed... sorry I haven't been able to chat much tonight ladies!!

thanks for the night watch.

Love you all so much





Suzie sends her hugs and kisses...

and her mummy says think filly wishes!!!

(another little silly something LOL) they are addictive!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 16, 2011)

A secret kiss, how wonderful, I am sure you will have sweet dreams tonight





oh but you would look so pretty all dressed up as a bridesmaid



I will have Suzie up as much as possible but the weekends are hard with hubby around. (he doesn't know about my addiction



)

My son is 12 Cassie and he is growing up really fast. sighhhhhhhhhhh

chat soon

hugs Renee


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2011)

LOL no worries



I am home at night and that is the time she needs watching the most





LOL yeah...



I'm sure I shall LOL don't look at me I'm blushing hehe

naw and thankyou it would be cool... I would love the oppurtunity oh well will find out tomorrow LOL

LOL you must do a good job of hiding it then LOL my mum and Dad knew straight away LOL

naw, he would be! my youngest bro is 14 now... sigh I remember when he was a baby!!

night





p.s I apolagise (sp??? thats bad LOL) for the amount of poops in her stable!! it was clean when she went in!! she is obviously a little poop machine tonight!! fun cleaning up in the morning!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

I was going to ask about the amount of poops in her stable - I dont think we have ever seen so many Cassie! Suzie's stable always looks so clean (does she normally hide any nightime poos in amongst her straw?), so I was thinking that either Cassie is away somewhere or Suzie is doing lots of extra piles due to...............a baby snuggle-bug?

Will try to keep the old peepers trained on her as much as I can! (of course to night IS Saturday night for you isn't it!)

Hope you have a good day tomorrow Cassie!

Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

Are you home yet Diane? WELCOME BACK if you are!








(and if you are not, then welome back when you do get here!)

Anyone watching Suzie? She has been a bit restless in the last hour or so (guess she's waiting for her breakfast at the moment and wants out!). She has been her normal snoozing self during the night, but lately she keeps going over to sniff at her droppings. Now I often find mares do this pretty near to foaling - it is almost if they think they have 'dropped' a foal instead of a pile of droppings! Sounds stupid I know, but it is something I have seen a lot of mares doing as they got very close to foaling, almost as if what their system is throwing out in the dropping 'smells' different??? I cant really explain it, I just know it is something I have observed. Anyone else noticed this happening among their mares?

Ah Ha! I see breakfast has arrived and Cassie is giving her a quick brushover while she's eating. Don't forget to check the colour inside her vulva Cassie, ignore her bag as she may be one to gain milk after foaling, the vulva colour will tell you more about how close she is.

She is such a good girl Cassie to let you brush and fiddle with her while she is eating, my girls certainly wouldn't allow it! They are, however, quite happy to have all the fuss and fiddle at any other time of the day, it's just food time that is a no-no. LOL!!

Ooooo the door is open and Suzie has gone hot foot out into her paddock to visit her friends! See you later Suzie.





Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2011)

Morning Anna



thankyou so Much!!!



they were the wods I really needed to hear this morning. no change in her udder at all.though the bit in front of her udder is getting HUGE! not much change elsewhere either except that I COULDN"T feel the foal move this morning!! I can always feel or see the foal move at breakfast... now I'm starting to get worried... I just want a healthy happy foal n a healthy happy Suzie!!!

Suzie always has to check everything outside her stable then she comes back in to finish her breakfast, funny little thing she is...

I have been noticing that she has been smelling her poops the last few days, I'm so hoping that she has this foal soon... I'm going to go crazy if not





well I'm off to the bridal expo Mum n dad are home today watching Suzie for me... see ya all later


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been watching off and on. all day....she does seem to get very restless at breakfast time.

I agree about the bag/don't put a lot of store by it's development or lack of.

....what I noticed yesterday was her quick winking with her tail lifted.

I felt if the video was in color it would have been quite red.

Zoe does this closing in on foaling..

How is her vulva color?


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2011)

Morning Diane!! SO HAPPY your back!! I have missed you!



hope you had a lovely time with your family!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2011)

I will quickly check n let you know...


----------



## cassie (Jul 16, 2011)

she is red, relaxed and long alright see you all later I

m gonna be late if I don't now LOL BYE!!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 16, 2011)

Have fun..


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

HOORAY!! The Diane person is back amongst us!









Hope you had a trouble free journey Diane, do go and grab yourself something to eat, we cant have you fade away on us just as you're here.





Did your Mum enjoy her time with the family - hope to catch all your news and see the pics later.

Well Suzie made it through her Saturday night, so now it is up to Peanut????

Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

RED and LONG??? Did Cassie say RED and long??

I hope Suzie waits for her to get home! I think she said that she had about a 1 and 1/2 hour journey in front of her, so she wont be able to rush home.

If you are thinking of foaling Suz, please hang on until tonight, your Mum would be beside herself if she missed it!





Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

The outside cam is up but I cant see Suzie - has she gone back in to finish her breakfast do you think or is she hiding somewhere?

Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

I must calm down! I'm such a worrywart, but I'm not sure that Cassie realises what red and long might mean? I just hope her parents are watching Suzie extremely closely.

I dont mind what happens as long as Suz is ok, but Cassie will be so upset if Suz foals while she's not there.

Mind you I had this panic about 10 days ago with Suzie and nothing happened, so will just hope this might be a false alarm too. But I cant get over feeling 'funny' watching her in the early hours this morning, plus the 'red and long' we now have.

Hold on Suzie and wait for Mummy.

Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

She's out, but she looks restless for her, and not very comfortable either.

Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course having red inside her vulva doesn't mean that she will foal soon, but if Cassie didn't check her last night, how long has she been red?

Are we the only ones looking Diane - I'm supposed to be in bed by now. LOL!! But would like to see someone else here to keep you company - mind you, you must be tired with all that travelling too.

Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 16, 2011)

Right, Suzie seems a lot more peaceful now, so I'm off to my bed.

Really hope she will hang on until Cassie gets back.

Maybe we shall have a foal from Peanut tonight - she looks really close.





Nite all.

Anna


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm with ya Diane...off and on, anyway. Welcome back..

Just came in from putting 'clean sheets' in the kidlets bedrooms for when they come

in tonight.

Suz looks happy out by the fence but I hate it when she goes to the back of the paddock

and you can't see her.

Agreed red doesn't mean, in the moment, but red and long might mean something else.

It's all relative though if this is Cassie's first mare, to foal...her long might not be our long.

Suz does seen to have turned the heat up on the oven, though.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 16, 2011)

11:26 Am - Cassie time.

I think she sprouted wings and flew away....I don't see her at all.

Hope Cassie's Mom & Dad have a better view of her than afforded by the camera.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 17, 2011)

Hope you had a great time today Cassie.

4PM your time - Suz is peacefully grazing.

Night


----------



## cassie (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for watching her tonight for me



I only got home at 7pm and I have a splitting headache and I am totally exhausted so its off to bed early for me, I have taken stuff for it but its not going away so bed time to sleep it off, hopefully!!

Suzie in for the night

my lovely Daddy fed her and the others for me so I only had to give her hay and clean her stable... but if you were watching the cam, even that was to much for me but I'm ok about to go to sleep now

I know that my idea of long is prob not the same as yours... she was red this morning, but is more pink tonight... she is still very relaxed and my terming of long... still not anything happening in the udder department and I didn't even try and feel the foal tonight my head is killing me.

I will have the barn alarm on and my mobile at my bed... so I'm going to say night all... sorry I haven't been here to chat and check on ponies today...

oh but I am a bridesmaid!! 7th July next yr is the wedding!!

and Diane I'm really sorry that the camera isn't very good for outside, its more so I can keep a little bit of an eye on her, as usually I am at work which is a paddock walk away





If I breed Penny (which I'm hoping to do) and Suzie again later I will invest in better cams



for you lovely ladies and myself





well my head is pounding and my eyes are closing on me... I'm sure I must have taken sleeping pills instead of headache tablets LOL

oh well let me know of anything....

Morning Renee??...

Night all!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 17, 2011)

Evening all.





Glad you had a good day yesterday Cassie, sorry about the head - hope it feels better when you wake. Probably caused by travel and the inside of wedding boutiques when you are more used to the open air of the farm!

We really have to get this 'red and long' thing sorted out.





You saying red and long then rushing off caused a little panic last night - well at least I had a turn, but then you all know what a panic pants I am. LOL!! But quite apart from that, the cam went dark and all fuzzy, so we couldn't see Suzie at all! We said a few prayers asking her to hang on until you got home!

Still all is ok! And I will be around for the next 6 or 7 hours now to keep an eye on the lovely Suz - with a couple of gaps while I rush out to do my boys, then a bit later to cook some food - so get yourself a good sleep and give your head a chance to clear.





I promise not to panic too quickly. I promise not to panic too quickly. I promise not to panic too quickly!

Anna


----------



## Eagle (Jul 17, 2011)

5.45am and she is down resting after having been flat out for a while.

Cassie I am so happy to hear that you are going to be a bridesmaid, you will be beautiful. Sorry about your bad head and I do hope it is gone when you wake.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 17, 2011)

6.00am and laying sternal was just too tiring so she is back out flat. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Eagle (Jul 17, 2011)

Suzie is up and waiting for breakfast. I hope you feel better Cassie.

Night night


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 17, 2011)

Well another night has passed! What are these two girls up to I ask?

Cassie I hope your head is better this morning, perhaps it is a good thing Suzie didn't foal last night as you were not feeling good.

I think you are going to remove Suzie's halter or reset it if you feel she really needs it. It looks as though it might have stretched with all her lying down, rubbing it in the bed, as it is way far down over her nose. Or it could be that she has lost a bit of her winter coat round her head and the halter has become a bit loose. You will need to think about taking it off anyway immediately the foal is born - a new foal floundering around to get to its legs and getting near it's Momma's head, can easily slip a foot/leg through a halter and get hooked up. This can also happen in the field at anytime over the months ahead coz babies just love leaping up at and sliding down their dam's heads during playtime. Little legs get hooked up in so many things so easily.





Hope your day isn't going to be too busy Cassie so you get the chance to lose the last of that headache if it is still hovering.

Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 17, 2011)

morning my lovely friends how are you all?





Headache just lingering although I am feeling much better so thankyou





Night Renee thanks for watching Suzie!!

I have been wondering if she has been a little more uncomfortable the last few nights as I haven't seen her lying down as much as usual... do you girls think so as well???

and I don't know if you can see anything from the cam but do you think her belly might have dropped a litttle more?? I was brushing her before and I just lightly slid the brush down her tummy and seemed to go on forever LOL

udder fuller but not much bigger, if that makes sense... prob not sorry if it doesn't

inside pink... with alittle red if that makes sense as well





oh and about the halter, sorry Anna I just wasn't in a state of mind last night and totally forgot to take it off, I have it on during the day as I have to lead her in the stable now,... she doesn't come in by herself.

the halter is too big I have been trying to find dads hole punch but I might just get my own one, good thing about owning a hardware store LOL

Thanks for the nightwatch all!!!



I am sure one day Suzie will reward us with a beautiful little foal... Peanut hopefully tonight!!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

Suzie about to come in for the night... Just got home from work gonna go feed them now


----------



## Eagle (Jul 18, 2011)

I am here for a while then I will be coming and going with the kids.


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol I'm not that fast Diane lol still gotta do the feeds


----------



## Eagle (Jul 18, 2011)

The kids are up and want feeding and dressing so I am off now. I will have Peanut and Suzie up of course but no more chatting. Sweet dreams Cassie when you go and Diane you too, please go and rest.


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

yes Diane go and rest!! i have moved the camera into hopefully a better angle...

not sure tho so if you think not, let me know and I will change it back...

a pic of Suzie, you can hardly see her tummy!! and she looks like she has dropped more, but as she moves I will let you lovely ladies decide!!




nope I think I need to change the angle again.. hmmm so hard


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

I still can't get the dam camera right!! grr out I go again!





I should really learn to leave things alone!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 18, 2011)

It sseems like there might be a few places for her to hide now!


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

oh Renee!! can I msg you?? LOL and you tell me what spot is good?? sorry to be a pain,


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

Thankyou very much Renee!!!



:wub



you are the best!!

so ladies? now that Renee has been so very helpful and helped me fix the cam... has she dropped some more?? I think she has but... ?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 18, 2011)

It is so hard to tell with all that fur, she just looks huge


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

lol yeah



thanks. I'll try n maybe take some pics in the next few days








have fun, will talk to you later!


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

well goodnight all I'm off to get some sleep, have a lovely day. night.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 18, 2011)

sweet dreams


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

She is in the same spot as when i left her that is really odd I wonder if she has lay down at all... She usually does at least once by now...


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

Also quick question while I'm thinking bout it... suzie desperatly needs her feet done, do you think I should get the farrier out now? Is it ok to do so or wait till after she has the foal?? She has really long hooves n I am embarresed about it I always try to keep my horses feet trimmed n tidy but because I dnt know the dates of when she could foal... Is it safe for me to get them done? Thanks





Oh n does anyone know if suzie has lay down tonight??


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

No worries diane I dnt expect ppl to watch her much so thankyou for watching her st all it is very strange for her to be in the same spot 3 hrs after i last saw her... She has moved round now... Might watch her a little longer before going back to sleep just to see what she is up up.. Hope your having a lovely day Diane


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh n thanks about the farrier question too kept meaning to ask I will call him tomorrow



'thanks diane


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 18, 2011)

Cassie, I would get Suz's feet done.

Our farrier thinks it's important to keep their feet tidy especially in later pregnancy.

Sometimes the extra weight of the pregnancy will make the feet spread or snowshoe out,

if not done. Better to support her & the baby's weight on correctly trimmed feet.


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Nancy I figured it would be fine but I wanted to make sure. Yeah I hate it when her feet are long so I am calling the farrier first thing in the morning!!

Thanks Diane. That's a definate change as she is usually down at least twice or three times lol by now. Has anyone noticed if they think she might have dropped lower?? My eyes are closing on me so back to sleep I go lol talk to you all later thanks again


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

Suzie seems so uncomfy tonight!!! Bum scratching not much resting n notnlong when she does weight shifting moving about her stable you might even call it pacing haven't seen any tummy bites but she is definatly more uncomfy. But I'm not here I'm asleep lol you didn't see me here lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry Cassie, I was feeding the family and didn't see your question. Yes she was down earlier and dreaming too, her little legs were going and her nose was moving.






Now she is down again at 4.15am


----------



## Eagle (Jul 18, 2011)

5.10 am and she has just got up


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

morning all

she seemed to act differently to me last night... not her usual comfy self. I don't know if anyone else noticed it but I did...

night Renee, thanks everyone.


----------



## cassie (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Diane


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

Suzie is quiet but the other 2 are playing.


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

sorry for Suzie being wet, started raining this afternoon.

Hi Renee


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah Ha! The lovely Suzie is back in her stable for the night. Not sure what she was doing during the daylight hours - I know everyone else managed to see her grazing etc, but every time I looked she was nowhere to be seen! Obviously prowling the edges out of sight. LOL!!

Hows your head been today Cassie - all better now I hope?


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Anna it's feeling a bit better just real fuzzy n doesnt take much got that to turn nasty but it's raining n I love the rain n I love falling asleep when it's raining lol oh n so noone thinks I'm a bad owner not getting suzies feet done farrier Is coming Thursday arvo...


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 19, 2011)

I wish these mares would foal now as I am getting impatient and want to see the babies


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

lol Karina I know EXACTLY what you mean!!! I want to see Suzie and Peanuts baby SOOOOOOO bad!!! it gets quite depressing! do you think Suzie is looking closer??


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 19, 2011)

I KEEP thinking that Suzie is about to produce coz she often has these little funny active 'turns' during the nights, but no, very soon after she is back to her long snuggly sleeps again! LOL!!

I just know that I shall miss them both foaling as either I'm asleep or there is always something here that crops up that needs attention and takes me away from the cams!


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

do you have the barn alarm up Anna? that is such a great thing!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

Morning Cassie


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Renee how did the boys hair cut go??


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

They look very cute, I will take a photo later


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

I only just realised that Suzie didn't eat all her dinner... especially after dropping her feed back she has been eating everything...

well the rain is lovely on my tin roof n I am feeling very sleepy so night all.

does anyone else think Suzie has dropped more??!!??!!

night


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes she does look low in the tummy. Sweet dreams


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks nite... Ok thanks Renee



ill stop pestering now lol I just wanted to make sure someone agreed with me hehe night


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

nite nite sweety


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Apparantly sweet Ashley (junebug) said suzie hasn't lay down at all 2nite that's a first... Even with the rain still pouring outside.... Don't think suzie will be coming out if tomorrow it pours like it has tonight :/

But no lying down... Even last nite she had lay down once by now... Poor baby girl


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

I think we are getting close cos our lazy potato chip isn't sleeping


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

Suzie is down for the first time at 1.05am


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

N at 1:25am she is up again... Wind has suddenly picked up at 1:30 rain died down dnt think it should be the weather we have had worse weather a few weeks ago n she slept right through it...oh im clapping too except I can't figure ou how to do it on my iPod


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Some tail swishes from the snuggle bunny n my eye can't stay open so I'm off to get some more sleep let's hope we dnt lose power from the wind!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 19, 2011)

Quiet at the moment - 1.50 am (your time)


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Anna yep n I am going back to sleep lol will be up again in bout n hour. Both girls haven't been themselves the last 2 days wouldn't you agree??


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 19, 2011)

I do agree - we keep having 'is she, isn't she' and 'will she, won't she' moments with both of them! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

2.10 am and she is looking outside


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Yawning lots themtail swishes then more yawning well at least we can say your not boring tonight suz!!! We better watch her from 3am that's when she had her last foals n as we learnt with lillee they like to stick to their time lol


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Um did someone just see that arch of the neck tail lift?? I'm sorry to say it suz but I wouldn't mind if you didn't foal tonight... I dnt want to go out in that horrid weather!!! Wish I had a microphone so you could hear the wind howling past the house!! Yuck is all I can say lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

3.00am and she is down but not asleep


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Down flat at 3:02am n up sternal again poor baby girl is anyone else watching suz?? I dnt know how much longer I can stay awake I'm exhausted she seems to be holding her tail out a bit maybe I will put toothpicks over my reyes to keep them open n watch a bit longer


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks diane!!  what happened to you going to heidis?? This Is the longest suzie has been down all night...


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 19, 2011)

She certainly looks uncomfortable, bless her! Down but not resting, lots of shifting around and heavy breathing.

Think it might be a good idea if you 'sleep' with your clothes on Cassie, just in case!

Rushing off to do my furkids - hang on for me Suz if you have foaling in mind!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 19, 2011)

I have both ladies up for the next hr till I have to go out to deal with my own darlings


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Diane n Renee n Anna your all absolute gems!!  the wind is still howling n I'm going to try gt some more sleep.....zzzzzzzzz

Oh n thankyou anyone else who maybe watching.... Zzzzz

Thanks karina  your a gem too


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh n Anna if suzie foal you will be seeing the pjs lol I dnt care how I look as long as im there


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

Cassie go to sleep please, we are all here. You have been up for hours tonight and you will be so tired tomorrow.

4.27am and she has just gone down sternal


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL _STILL_ no foal?!?!?!?! OMG lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

Matt, don't be such a tease


----------



## Katiean (Jul 19, 2011)

Has a vet checked this mare in the last week or so? Are we sure she is still pregers? I had 2 mares confirmed by US and never got a foal.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

Katiean said:


> Has a vet checked this mare in the last week or so? Are we sure she is still pregers? I had 2 mares confirmed by US and never got a foal.


----------



## Katiean (Jul 19, 2011)

I guess I shouldn't have asked a valid question.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

Katiean said:


> I guess I shouldn't have asked a valid question.


Yes, you can ask all the questions you like and it was valid, it is just that Cassie is young and this is her first foal so you can imagine how excited she is. She feels the foal moving daily so no worries there.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 19, 2011)

Closing in on 6 AM Cassie time...

Is the camera frozen, does anyone know or is it my connection?

I can't detect even a flick of a tail...I clicked out and then

it wouldn't let me back in, for an hour, and now she is still

standing in same position when I clicked out.

Same on Peanuts' connection...currently can't access it??!!

Frustrating!

Sorry - Disregard: She is playing with her dish now and has

moved from previous views, on this click in.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 19, 2011)

I am off to bed too, have a good day Cassie, I hope you aren't too tired. Xxx


----------



## junebug (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Cassie! It's me, Ashley from marestare (hehehe) I finally joined this forum, being as I'm obsessed with mini's now!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Katiean and Ashley and welcome to the mad house! LOL!! Great to have you with us. You will have to excuse our strange/whacky/sometimes sarcastic sense of humour - we have all been here a long long long time! (Also on Peanut's topic)

For instance if you want Diane (maybe to answer a question or something) you just have to shout APPY APPY APPY and she magically appears!

Having called you Diane I will give you the news that OUR/YOUR Mummy mare is getting very close - full tight bag 24/7 for the last 4 days! (I always used to say that for big fully fed horses, 10 days of a tight bag would see you a foal, but fat small 'grass fed + small amount of balancer' girls, then approx 4 to 6 days tight bag should see you a foal. Hope I'm right! At least she is now just inside the three week window before her due date of approx August 8th.

Fingers crossed!

How's your expectant girl doing?


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

ASHLEY!!!!! YAY! LOL welcome to LB so glad you came on our forum hehe I find this one so much easier to use then marestare but shhhh I didn't say that.

Katiean, welcome to Suzie's post!!



I don't mind any question, well that one prob would have had me calling the vet as sooon as I read it if I hadn't have seen the foal move just last night lol

I have been thinking that if Suzie doesn't have her foal in the next week I will get the vet out, thankyou for asking though, it shows that you care and how are you meant to learn things if you don't ask questions?? that is how I learnt everything on here, lol you should see the first 20 pages on here, little side note girls!! couldn't resist,

hmmm and Diane, what a great way to tell if I have a colt or filly.... now if I could only just work out how to get in there, I'm sure suzie won't mind....



( sorry for our new friends I wouldn't even dream of it LOL)

Night Renee, after last night I am going to recheck everything is in my foaling kit, I put everything out there back a last week but as I was watching last night I thought do I have this? do I have this?? LOL just me being a worry wart.





HI Nancy thanks for checking on Suzie for me



she was a jumping jellybean last night



(I have just always wanted to use that one lol) see what lack of sleep does to me LOL na Renee I'm pretty good, but thats saying that while I'm still sitting in bed talking to you lovely ladies on my laptop hehe

I suppose I better go out in the cold n rain. oh weather update its dark, cold, rainy and miserable... wind has died down although it is meant to pick up again.... wait for it, yep it has LOL

Suzie is going to be CRANKY



at me because there is no way after last night that I am letting her out in this horrid weather!!! so she will be in for inspection all day today,

will go out n see what she is up to and report back!! LOL

WE MADE PAGE 100!!! hehe


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Anna I'm glad your girl is progressing lets hope she foals really soon, for you and your daughters sake, Diane hope that your mare continues to progress.





now that I think of going outside, it starts pouring with rain again... gosh


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 19, 2011)

Ooooo I love the 'oldies' Diane, they are often the best!





Cassie you are always saying how the wind is howling and the rain is pouring down, but everytime you open Suzie's door (or even if she is just standing by it in the morning waiting for you) it looks as though the sunlight is flooding in? So where is all this light coming from?

I love watching Suzie trying to make up her mind whether to finish her food or make a beeline for the door and freedom! LOL!!

Hope you have a good day Cassie.


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL Anna, there is a light on in Suzie's stable and the clouds are a real light colour at the moment, so it's pretty light if you think about it but compared to our normal sunny days this would be classed as a cold miserable day, I'm not sure whether to put her out or not... after last night... and her teats are fuller this morning, she is testing at 6.8ph which is a drop YAY



it says foaling not likely but test twice a day for a drop in ph and look for physical changes and mood.

I don't know whether I should let her out or not... the rain has eased and its not as windy but there is darker clouds coming across, what do you girls think?? unless I let her out and come and put her back if the weather gets worse? I hate leaving her in all day.

oh and she is very relaxed behind, even her swollen part down the bottom isn't swollen (and apparently thats a sign ) she is a bright pink with parts of red, but not real red.

Thoughts please Ladies!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 19, 2011)

PS. I wouldn't keep Suzie in Cassie, no matter what the weather is like. She is the sort to NEED her time outside, and keeping her in will probably frustrate her which is not good at this stage of the game. Perhaps you could let her out soon for an hour, then fetch her in again and repeat the same thing later this afternoon? It is so important that mares have as much walking exercise as possible, plus a chance to have a roll if they want, especially at this stage of their pregnancy.


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

ok I will let her out thanks Anna


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 19, 2011)

Good call to put her out for a bit, Cassie

I totally agree with Anna....more normal their routine is the better.

Walking about and rolling is part of toning their muscles for what is to come.

COMING SOON we hope. 

Hope you got some rest before having to head out to work.


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Nancy, how are you? Suzie is out



went straight for scratches with Penny lol

COMING REAL SOON, we hope lol

no rest for the wicked, lol down at work now. will check on her at lunch


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Cass....My Mom used to say that, too, "No rest for the wicked" LOL

Hope your wicked headache went away.

Between going a hundred miles an hour to prepare for out of town company and

Michael's laptop being 'stubborn' - I feel out of touch.

But I haven't missed 'anything' unfortunately.

I'd give up seeing it live if we'd just get some serious progress from Suz or Peanut.

Have a good afternoon at work.


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

lol, yes the wicked headache has gone finally





oh you poor thing, hope everything settles down again for you soon



and that you will be able to see Suzie and Peanut foal, at least they are both headed in the right direction, Suzie was not herself again last night....2nd night in a row that she didn't lie down much and was really aggitated and her PH in her milk is dropping, so everything is pointing to her foaling soon





which is VERY exciting!!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 19, 2011)

no worries Diane, I'm not leaving her alone for too long today





the feed bucket is red and it's Penny's feed bucket, she must have pushed it against the fence so Suzie is prob cleaning up the scraps lol

yeah she has been pretty still today, not eating much grass at all... she was running round like a crazy horse before she hasn't run around in ages... LOL silly girl.

Night Diane, have a good sleep





take lots of pictures. we want to see EVERYTHING!! lol oh including a foal hehe


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

lol go to bed Diane!! LOL goodnight!!! oh n thanks


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

a pic from the cam this arvo with those massive clouds!! and this doesn't even show how dark they are!!

oh and I thought I would let you all know in case your curious as to what that building is with all the windows... its our pool house LOL

been real windy all day, but Suzie has been ok.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 20, 2011)

Morning Cassie, I hope you are well. I had a great nights sleep, Alby slept all night and it rained so the temp dropped and it wasn't hot and humid.

I had to dash out late last night as it hailed, I wrote about it on Peanuts thread.

Now Cassie, I am old enough to be your mother (



where did all those years go) so you need to listen to me. If we are watching Suzie there is no reason for you to keep getting up at night. This could go on for at least another week and you will be a wreck. I sat up for about 7 nights once Britt got in the home straight and after the birth I got really sick as I was so tired and run down ( O.k I know what you are thinking...., but you are old!!!!) just be a good girl and get some rest.


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

LOL ok then yes Mum





thats good that Alby slept the whole night YAY!!

n just so you know I don't think your old








it prob wasn't a good idea me staying up so much last night... I have another headache coming on this arvo and I have to play soccer tonight.... yuck.

so I will take your good advice Mum and sleep tonight.... I might wake up n check Suzie, just a little. but I will get some sleep





what are your plans for the day?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 20, 2011)

Not sure yet, I will go down and clean the horses and I want to clip a few if the kids don't play up.

I will watch Suzie after midnight for you so you can sleep.


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

hope you have a good day anyway... my head is getting worse so I'm prob not going to play soccer and just rest tonight, I just have to make sure they have enough players...

that would be GREAT if you wouldn't mind



but if you have to do other stuff thats fine





Thank you!!

I'm about to go bring Suzie in now... and see how she is looking tonight...

oh n it was easier for me to get some milk from Suzie this morning which was good



another step forward...


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes sleep, whenever you can snatch a few hours, is very important! You dont want to have fallen into a deep exhausted sleep when Suz suddenly decides to foal - nothing worse than 'thinking' you can hear alarms/phones etc all going crazy, but you just cant rouse yourself, or even if you do manage to pull yourself up out of the sleep depths, you will not be in a very good state to make the rush to the stable to help Suzie - it does happen when you get seriously sleep deprived, believe me!!

So GET SOME SLEEP when you can!





Hope the soccer goes well. (you wont be away too long will you?



)


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

okay Anna lol thankyou, I will sleep tonight.

I'm not playing soccer now, I have had another headache coming on this arvo, and its starting to get worse so I won't risk getting another like sunday and play, so I will be home all night.

I am going to get a shower now and see if I feel a little better





Suzie is in for the night



she is very relaxed behind again she is pink inside though not red... her udder is as full as it was this morning, its not big, but its the same as this morning so thats a sign.

she got herself all muddy on her udder today so I was giving her massages as I was cleaning it and she was loving it, she is such a good girl!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 20, 2011)

They really do love the belly massages - I thinks its because the skin is stretched and so tight that its extra itchy. I can do anything to my ladies once one hand is rubbing the belly lol.

Come on Suzie you need to foal now!!!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

LOL yeah it is so true!!

question... on Crayonbox miniatures website... it shows a mare with a pointy bum, saying that when they are really close they get this...?? has anyone else noticed this in their own mares? just curious


----------



## Eagle (Jul 20, 2011)

Torpedo butt is quite common but it won't happen if the mare is fat (or at least it is harder to see). When you touch around the tail head it should be squiggy,(sp) like jello.

If I were you Cassie I would start to test her milk twice a day now as her routine at night has really changed, I would think that we don't have long especially if her bag is the same size at night as in the morning. Please let us know as you know that Anna worries.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 20, 2011)

19.30 pm and Suzie has just gone down


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

I tested this morning and tonight and she is still at 6.8 which is still in the range for foaling apparantly but "not likely" but then it goes onto say watch very carefully, for physical changes and such, I will continue to test twice a day





Here are some pics of Penny, aka: Raylee Park Touch of Chrome













they aren't very good pics and were when I first got her, she was quite skinny... once the weather starts to warm up I plan to take some cute pics of her



but at least you can see Suzie's best friend!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

did she really Renee? wow totally missed that, thanks... thats early for her... hmmm she doesn't usually lie down till at least 9pm.:shockedshe is up again now...


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 20, 2011)

Very pretty girl and I am a sucker for a big blaze like that.

If the milk is creeping then she must be getting closer so fingers crossed it wont be much longer (or I think I might go crazy lol)


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Karina!! she is such a little cutiem she loves my stock horse and always rears up on him lol she loves a good run!!

she is looking better now as well as she has more weight on her


----------



## Eagle (Jul 20, 2011)

She is just adorable Cassie


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

Suzie is down again... for how long?? I dont know we shall see...


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

well Suzie is up again... she isn't resting for long again tonight... she has been down twice tonight now, I'm off to get some sleep for a little while... Renee I will only be up a few times and only for a little while, just to see what she is up too...

Night my lovely friends!!








one camera charged other charging, video camera ready, foaling kit ready, towel and foal rug ready, anything else... oh yes, Suzie are you ready?? LOL

Night


----------



## Eagle (Jul 20, 2011)

lol you are funny Cassie. Night night and sweet dreams


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

Hehe glad u think so night



thanks for keeping an eye on her


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 20, 2011)

Hope you are all tucked up and snoozing nicely by now Cassie?

Penny is such a sweet little girl - cant remember if you told us how old she is - is she any relation at all to Suzie (further back in the pedigree)?

Think Suz must be dreaming as she is rocking gently but not necessarily with every breath.


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol I am all tucked in but not quite snoozing hehe a friend of mine msgd me just as I was drifting off grr lol so of course I had to check what was happening hehe but I am going to sleep now... As far as I know they aren't related... But I'm hoping to get hold of the lady who bred them to find out some of their pedigree  I have to check for certain but I think penny Is 6




well suzie is down again she is very up n down up n down tonight... Ok ok I'm going to sleep now gonna tell my friend I need my foaling sleep hehe


----------



## Eagle (Jul 20, 2011)

She has been back to her usual lazy self tonight with lots of laying down


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah and laying down like a statue so much so I keep refreshing the page as I am afraid that it has frozen only to find she is in the same position so just lazy and playing statue


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks everyone



its raining again today so Suzie will get wet again I think she loves it tho, the farrier is coming this arvo. will go n see what she isup to....

I wonder is night before last the weather might have been making her act strange... just a guess, Diane good work with Peanuts pics



she is the cutest!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 20, 2011)

PH still 6.8 though a greener 6.8 then last night if that makes sense, udder is fuller again, though not big not much more changes to add I will take some pics hopefully this arvo, after Suzie and the others have had their feet trimmed



off to work now


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

well the farrier isn't coming! he rang at home and my brother answered, said it was to wet which is fair enough except that I have been home for an hour! waiting for him and Andrew forgot to tell me he wasn't coming!!



:frusty:frusty

sometimes brothers can be so frustrating oh well. my friend is coming over and we are going to watch movies cos it is perfect movie watching weather





Suzie is saturated!! I might towel dry her when I put her in tonight, silly baby girl!


----------



## anyssapark (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Cassie,

I have been reading daily how Suzie is going, but i havent posted a lot. I do check in on her often.

How is she progressing this afternoon? She seems a little distracted tonight? And i've seen her stare at her belly several times - baby must be making her a bit uncomfy...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Cassie



I am having another crazy day



Pat trod on my foot this morning and now I have a nasty bruise and then I came home to iron got distracted by the kids and dropped the iron on the tile floor, so then I had lots of little pieces to pick up and a broken iron





Hopefully things will calm down like little suzie soon.


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Renne!!



how are you?? is it very wet down your way?! it is pouring and we have had 40mm in the last two days, prob expect another 20mm at least tonight...



my ponies paddock is mud, and Suzie was saturated tonight, I felt sorry for her so I towel dried her. she was real stressed tonight! not her usual self at all, running round her stable, not content with eating picking at it then changing positions and not very snuggly towards me



(not that I wanted to snuggle when she was so wet! LOL

but there was a little bit of lightning before so that might have been to do with it, but she is still very restless tonight!! so she must be feeling really uncomfy. even with her stressing she is very relaxed and long tonight, just normal pink and udder just normal, the baby is sitting down really low tonight though, poor baby girl she doesn't look at all comfortable.

also, has anyone noticed.... its a strange question... Anna was saying that she was expecting a colt from Mummy as she has had two fillies before... is this common that if they have had two of one sex their third foal they will have the other? according to Suzie's previous owner Suzie has had two fillies in the past, I don't care if its a colt or filly but it would be very interesting to see what people think...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 21, 2011)

Kim had 2 colts and then a filly this year, Odette had 2 fillies and then a colt and Britt has had 1 colt and 2 fillies so I guess the answer is yes, it is quite possible that you will get a colt but only time will tell


----------



## Eagle (Jul 21, 2011)

cassie, try doing the ring test


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

Renee!! (Eagle) there is two Renee's lol I thought I should clarify. LOL

you poor thing!!!! :No-Sadhow is Alby this morning? I bet he has a mega bruise, like son, like mummy!! do you have a spare iron? LOL or is your ironing going to be piling up? you really haven't had a good last two days, Dear Suzie and Peanut you need to have your foals so you Auntie Renee can get herself back in order and spend time with her own family (human and horses)

hope your afternoon is better then this morning!!





Thankyou for always keeping such a good eye on Suzie for me!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

whats the ring test?? sorry dumb me... LOL


----------



## Eagle (Jul 21, 2011)

What you do is you take a nail or a ring and tie it on a light string and hold it above your mares hips. If it holds still, she's open, if it goes back and forward it is a Colt and if it circles it is a Filly.


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL well I'll have to have a go at that tomorrow LOL



thanks



has it worked for you?? lol


----------



## anyssapark (Jul 21, 2011)

The ring test is a bit like the wedding ring one that pregnant women do



Its a bit of fun

Dont do it too close to a tin shed though, seems to affect it.

Yes, its very wet here. Luckily the house and stables are up on a hill, as all the lower areas are very very wet.

No wonder she's all unsettled if you are having a lightening storm then. Hopefully it calms down so that Suzie can relax. She does seem a little happier now, than when i last looked in on her though, so maybe the weather has already settled some?


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah, it really wasn't much was about 5:30 its just really rainy and windy here,

I will try the ring test tomorrw LOL





she was just cranky at her feed bin, chucked it round as if to say, its all your fault that the food is all gone!! LOL





well I'm beggered tonight!! must be the weather, I'm already in bed LOL watching Suzie, Peanut and Moonlight and relaxing doing some drawing





its been pouring ever since it went dark tonight, wind is infrequent but gusts are strong. similar weather to the other night when she was really restless...


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

p.s Renee I just went on your website!!  love your Minis!! Karen was right that you have gorgeous minis!! I simply adore your Anyssa park tru Desire!! she is darling!! can't wait to see how she looks in the show ring!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

Suzie is so restless tonight, she is pacing her stable... just scared herself LOL poor baby girl!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

we have yawning as well people!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 21, 2011)

Now that the sun is up in Florida I can concentrate on Suzie. I will be here for a couple of hours then I have to go out though.


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

No worries




thanks Renee!!  I'm going to get some sleep msg me when your headed out I think

I'm going to have lots oh **** to clean up tomorrow she has gone quite often already tonight!! How is Alby n your foot doing?!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 21, 2011)

Alby is just fine thanks but my foot is a bit sore. I am watching for now but I will check on Marestare before I go to see if someone else is watching. Sweet dreams


----------



## Eagle (Jul 21, 2011)

I am off now, are you around for a couple of hours Diane?


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Diane!! I was just about to say that rain stopped but no it's started again lol has she been pacing a bit? She is looking real slab sided the last few days... If she doesn't foal before Sunday I'll take some pics as I have to work at the vets Saturday

Thanks for watching suz the snuggle bunny!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol maybe lol so she can get sOme sleep lol good thinking 99



your so smart!!! She seems pretty settled so back to sleep i go!!! Thanks Diane!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

Go Diane



she is fine the girls on marestare are watching



n I have my eyes open for a bit


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh n Diane I agree bout her body shape... I loved the pic you took of peanuts back... She isn't like that Norma... If you look st the shape lines of her back she hardly looks pregnant at all I'm prob not going to get anytime btwn now n Sunday to take some but you will see them when I do...


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol ok ok she has just gone down sternal...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi I am back, how many births did I miss


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha none



lucky lol na suzie has relaxed a bit more but still not lying down for long... Ps perfect timing!!! Lol Diane is just about to go lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 21, 2011)

yes I read her msg on my phone and rushed home.


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh lol that would be why you didn't need to tho... But thankyou!! She is down sternal n was down flat for a minute but back up sternal again amazing to notice the change in her isn't it



ok well I'm going to shut my eyes again so I dnt get in trouble lol let me know of anything



there is a few marestarers wwatching suz as well night





She is down flat again... I might just watch for a minute...


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

N back sternal again she can't get comfy tonight Renee poor thing


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 21, 2011)

I think your weather must be doing something Cassie? Suzie sort of looks as though she has paused in throught/is listening/can make up her mind what to do next.........HAVE A BABY SUZIE!!



There, I have made the decision for her. LOL!!

She is really not feeling too comfortable is she, bless her! I know you may have said it before Cassie, but what do you know about the sire of Suzie's baby - size, colour etc? Was just wondering if we might be seeing a coloured foal?

And yes, we often find that mares have a couple of foals of one sex before changing the sex of the next one (even with gaps between foals) but it is not always like that. I have one girl who so far has had 3 fillies in 5 years - she was supposed to be in foal for this year (still might be as not due until end of August) but we are pretty sure she is not in foal, I told Cathy that it must have been a colt, which the mare didn't like the thought of, so she absorbed it. LOL!!

Have posted some pics of Mummy and the new colt (not good pics!) on Peanuts thread, so go have a look when you awake.

Just having a quick check on Suzie again, then must get something to eat. Catch you later!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the rain and bad weather upsets her, maybe she can't hear her friends with the noise of the rain or maybe she just feels more comfy outside getting wet. My mare Odette loves standing out in the rain and even foaled last year outside in a storm



As soon as I heard the rain I rushed to the horses but I was too late, she had parked her little colt under the dripping gutter





She just looked worried earlier , bless her

She is standing quietly at 6.00am


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 21, 2011)

Well it looks as though Suzie has two thoughts in her mind just now - breakfast and out - maybe not even in that order! LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol that's cos the door Is locked still I suppose I better get out of bed n feed them lol atleast it isn't raining at the moment will do a milk test n give you n update when i get back


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

ok, she is at a stand still hasn't changed much besides the really dropped tummy LOL

still sitting at 6.8ph, tailend really relaxed, long and relaxed hoohaa, though pink not red. not much more milk...

felt the bubba moving which is good



but otherwise nothing new to report.

Anna to answer your question from earlier yes there is a good chance we could get a coloured foal. her last filly to a taffy stallion was a pinto (don't know all the pinto names sorry) she was chestnut and white, had a real pretty white blaze.

there is a chance she is mated to this stallion again, or to a black and white, a tobiano? stallion with blue eyes. she is classed as a silver taffy. and when she doesn't have a winter coat has a real dark brown coat with the real silver mane





I just can't wait to see this foal!!

we have now had 52mm or 2 inches over the last 3 days, the paddocks are absoloute mud Penny and Smartie now don't have any white socks at all and Penny's tail is now brown instead of blonde.

your little colt is SO cute Anna can't wait to see some more piccies but what a sweet little muzzle.

Renee I wonder if Suzie might be the same... she never went had a stall at her previous place, and they never had rugs on them, it was very au natural... but because Suzie loves her stable I am hoping that she will be content to have the foal in the stable... I just don't want to risk leaving her out in the freezing cold and wet...



not when she is looking so close! well I better get ready for work. talk to you later!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 21, 2011)

Think you must have sent your rain all the way over to me Cassie - it's been bucketing down this afternoon!

Have a good day!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

haha I wish I could SEND it your way we must be sharing it LOL its still pouring down here we have had the most rain for July in 20 years LOL and my silly Suzie is standing in the middle of it, I so just want to through a rain rug over her...



but I know I can't





lets hope she has this foal so I have an excuse to leave her inside for a few days LOL

oh question for everyone given my circumstances... winter foal, raining, wet, cold, miserable how long should I wait until I put Suzie and baby out into the paddock? I have heard some people say they don't let their mum and foal out until a week later, others the next day... what do you think? leave them in till its a nice day n let them out for a few hours? I'm just preparing my self for when the exciting event finally takes place.!!


----------



## anyssapark (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey cassie.

I think you'll find that Suzie will go stir crazy if you leave her in for a whole week after foaling, and it does the baby good to get out and run and play





I'd give her a day or so, and then wait until its not pouring rain, and turn them out for at least an hour or two AM & PM. The baby will come equipt for winter (it will be a hairy bub! lol) and so i wouldnt be too concerned providing the foal is happy and healthy.

All mine get turned out the next day, unless there is a reason (sick foal, not nursing etc) not to, so i would do the same with your little one providing all is well.

You can also get foal rugs (or even dog rugs) for the baby if its just raining lightly - put in on in the stable and make sure Suzie is happy with her little one having a rug on before turning them out. Then bring them inside early enough that if they are wet and muddy from the rain or the wet ground, that they have time to dry before its dark & colder.


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Renee



I'm sure she would go crazy, I didn't want to keep her in, but I wanted peoples advice on what they thought first.





I have a rug for the foal



its a weatherbeeta dog rug that has wool inside, Karen thinks it should fit fine so hopefully it does, I have rubbed it over Suzie so it has her smell, n I will try and rub it over the foal when its born so it has its smell.


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

Diane the excitement has been there for 2 months LOL



but yes its really building now!! especially when I notice changes like last night and the night before she did so many poos and wees so I'm thinking she is cleaning herself out.

that foal is going to be to most tamed thing ever!! LOL I would live out there once its born if I could, my calves that I have handraised (though handraising is different to having mum there) are all still really tame and manageable even though they are turned out with the other cows, they all come up for scratches I just love being involved with my animals!!

my stock horse Smartie neighs at me everytime he sees me, Suzie has started too aswell and the other day I heard a little nicker from Penny when I brought her feed over (the CUTEST thing EVER!!) I love all my animals!! and plan to be really involved with this little one when it comes

I think I will gauge by the weather and go from there, it really is a pity its so miserable here right now but maybe it will clear up for when the foal is born!! I can't wait to see it running around bucking and loving life!!

as you can see I'm just a little excited about this foal!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

I love calving season SO much!!



we should have some angus calves coming this season as we have a new really nice black angus bull!! EXCITEMENT! LOL

yes I am so glad that you are all getting excited with me! my parents and my friends are so sick of me going on and on about Suzie, so having you lovely friends on here getting excited with me is awesome so thank you all!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

YAY!! calves are the sweetest! I love it when they run around together with their little tails up in the air! bucking and carrying on with each other!





I knew you would understand Diane!





Suzie is back again, I'm going to try and change the camera angle at lunch



so we can see more of the paddock hopefully


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah she is all good today



just getting wet and cold, the rain has died down but the wind has picked up!



the weather doesn't know what it wants to do... someone on marestare just got offended by me talking about the weather not that I care but what the?



that should be the least offensive subject ever! strange oh well.



you guys are the best!! thanks


----------



## cassie (Jul 21, 2011)

no worries at all Diane it is after all night time there GET SOME SLEEP LOL

hope you have a good time babysitting tomorrow, Suzie is fine I'll be going to check on her in the next hour so its all good





thanks for watching her so much for me


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL no worries at all Diane,

p.s Suzie has mushy poops suzie has mushy poops suzie has mushy poops!!!!!

YEAH!

and she is as cranky as a bear this arvo.



even tried to attack Smartie through the fence, Smartie just looked at me as if to say "who is this evil bear and what did she do with my friend?" lol poor Smartie her hormones must be going CRAZY! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Jul 22, 2011)

Morning Cassie



Gosh it looked like it was pouring down earlier. It is hard for us to watch Suzie out in the cold rain but it is just us bc she would go in if she wasn't happy. As for when to put mum and baby out I would wait and see what the weather is like before you worry about that.

I can't wait to see Suzie to see if she has changed



she is off at the far side "talking"to her friend.


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

Morning Renee!! how are you? how is your foot and Alby's back??

I had a look at your website before!! I love your ponies they are so cute!!!

if was pouring, not as much as last night but on and off heavy today.

yeah I don't plan on putting them out (once the foal is born LOL) unless I'm home and it isn't freezing cold! and wet!

she was cranky at her friends earlier LOL naughty girl Ithink her hormones might have been going through the roof LOL

poor baby girl,

its already really dark here due to the clouds.

45 min and I'll be home and you can see Suzie close and personal!! YAY!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 22, 2011)

cam is down, Cassie are you there?


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

Morning Cassie and Renee.





How is your foot today Renee and little Alby's back? I hope you are both feeling a bit better.



What are your plans for today - are you out somewhere with the boys?

We have had rain for most of July too Cassie and it looks like we shall have a lot more! It rained on St Swithin's Day (July 15th) and the saying goes that if it rains on that day, it will rain for the next 40 days!!!!

As far a letting Suzie and the foal out Cassie, you will just have to play it by ear. Just remember that it is important for a mare to get out for exercise asap after foaling and even more important for the foal - presuming all went well. We usually aim to get them both out even for half an hour within 8 to 10 hours after foaling. Of course you dont want baby to get cold or too wet (light drissly rain is ok) and even a lead out in hand for a bite of grass somewhere will be good for the mare. The next day we get them out a couple of times for around an hour and a half each time either in hand or turned out. Remember that Suzie, having 'cleared out' her system just before she foals, will need

preferably grass or at least some mushy food for her first few feeds to get something moist into her tummy to start her system working easily again - dry food can cause a blockage in her slightly weakened digestion.

Also keep your nice deep straw bed going so baby has something to snuggle down into if he/SHE comes in a bit damp.

A small word of warning! Diane is quite right when she says dont overwhelm the new baby with fuss (although you will long to), but when you feel it is the right time, just go and sit in the stable for a little while and let baby come and investigate you. We usually leave this for at least a couple of days coz we strongly feel that baby belongs to its Momma and they are the ones that need to bond. We just go in and pick up any droppings regularly and come out again. Also you may have to face the fact that Suzie may not want you in there with her foal. Some mares are like this and you must be very careful to watch Suz for signs that she is not happy about your presence in her stable/near her baby. We have one mare who will actually threaten you for the first two days after she has foaled, and we respect her for it, just doing her stable while she is out the way being grazed in hand or turned out. A couple of days later and this mare is fine, but she will try to put herself between her baby and us if we are in the stable for a few more days. We dont try to 'talk' to her baby until this mare is totally relaxed with us. Over the years she has calmed down and now trusts us to leave her children alone, so we can go in and out of her stable at any time, but I always keep any visitors well away from her! Just remember that baby is Suzies and not yours, and take the time that Suzie needs for her to feel happy about letting you share her bundle of joy!

That said, I'm sure Suzie will be fine and you are going to have a really fun time sharing the new addition with her.

Off to check on Peanut now! Back later.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

Cam back up and Suzie is in - perhaps it was Cassie doing the change over?


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah it stuffed up on me, as I was changing to the second camera should be up again...



it is for me... My lovely Daddy fed Suzie for me tonight...





ok Suzie's tummy is VERY low tonight you can't see her tummy at all from the ground... she is very relaxed in her tailend , her hoohaa and back of the legs... she is a bright pink inside but I will recheck this later... does their tailend seem to drop lower? she just looks different behind tonight and I'm wondering if that might be it...??

she is happily eating at the moment.

youth group has started back up for the term so I am going to have to go in 45 min n won't be back till 9:30pm- 10pm, but I am only 5 minutes away and I will be keeping my phone on me at all times, if you see anything please let me know and I will be home in a flash!!



they won't mind they know how much I want this foal!





I have to work all day at the vets tomorrow as well, at least mum n dad will be home as there is no soccer for Jonny, but it takes me 20 min to get back from there... :wackoand I will be there from 8am till at least 7pm, Dad usually feeds them when I work at the vets so you prob won't see Suzie in her stable till I get back, as Dad doesn't know how to change the cam and I don't expect him to, I might get Jonny to do it for me though if he is home.


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

hi Anna!!





thanks for the advice



I am all new to this so any help is much appreciated



will Suzie's baby stay close by her side when I let them out? just because I plan to put them in another paddock and I have to walk through the one she is now, which has fencing that the foal could get through... just checking


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

oh n Anna would something like speedi beat, the sugar flakes mixed with some breeda be good? like a mash sort of mix...?


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm off to youth group, if suzie decides to do anything or act strange please let me know! Thanks!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 22, 2011)

All quiet at the moment Suzie is just munching away


----------



## Eagle (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes get a bran mash ready for when she has foaled (not ready with water but ready to make)




and then adding sugar beet to moistened her feed is a good idea. If she will be in with the foal for a day or 2 after foaling you could divide her total daily feed amount into 4 feeds to help her digest better. I always get nervy feeding after foaling bc one of mine is prone to colic.

Have fun this evening





P.S Alby's back is fine and hardly has a mark, I don't think Eagle really wanted to hurt him rather just say, "get out of my space".

My foot is bruised but much better. Thanks for asking everyone


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes Cassie, as Renee says any mashy food will be fine - sugar beet is good, but if she's not used to it she may decide not to eat her food. Some of mine love it and some refuse to eat it coz it makes their 'normal' food taste 'funny' LOL! Also, again as Renee says, divide her feeds up into 4 a day, small feeds are the best on a weakened system, but keep some nice leafy hay in front of her at all times.

The foal will stick right beside her when you lead her about - the funniest/most difficult bit is getting the foal to leave the stable for the first time! For some reason they never seem to be able to take the step from one surface (straw) to another (yard/field/etc.) LOL!! Silly billies! Be ready for the foal to refuse to leave the stable and for Suzie to circle in front of the door calling her baby, or she will want to keep walking back in to encourage him/HER to follow out the door. You might, in the end, have to follow Suzie back into the stable, get the foal near the door and give it a gentle shove across the 'threshold', let Suz follow it out and pause in front of it while it gets its head together, then as it totters forward towards its Momma, slowly move Suzie forward, foal will suddenly catch up and you are good to go. Just remember that foals dont go by sight at this age, only by smell, so dont let Suzie get too far in front on that first walk out! Also when you go to let her loose in her new field, make sure the foal is on the far side of Suz before you let her go, so the foal moves off with her and doesn't stay next to you in confusion - you also 'smell' of Momma!!

Oh dear, I do seem to keep writing loads of stuff like a lecture. I dont mean to, I just get carried away and I do so want your first few days with Suzie and her baby to go smoothly for you, so you can enjoy this precious time and not get in a panic. Just go by your gut instinct, see things from Suzie's and the foal's eyes and you will be fine.





Will be watching her most of today, even if I'm not subjecting you to my long epistles. LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

Anna just wanted to let you know that I LOVE YOUR INPUT!!!! you have so much knowledge to give and I am DRINKING It in!!

you girls are the best and are so helpful! I'm learning new things with every post, please don't ever feel as though you are lecturing me!! I love to learn and the more I learn before it actually happens the better!!





also if there is something that you are unsure whether to ask or say, please do so I love every question n comment every little thing helps so much!!

do you girls think maybe I should start putting a little bit of speedi bit (sugar flakes) in her feed occasionally so she gets used to it?? I think I will print off a lot of these posts this weekend if thats alright girls, and put them in a folder out by the stable, so I can refer to them



is that alright?

you have given me such great tips that I don't want to lose them!!





tonight went really well!! lots of kids for the first week back which was great lots of games and yummy food



they love it!!

well I'm beggered off to clean my teeth and head to bed, as I have to work all day tomorrow!!



I'm exhausted already LOL

Thanks for watching Suzie tonight for me!!  I will have barn alarm and my mobile on and will be up occasionally during the night





Diane I hope you have a great day babysitting!!

Renee I'm glad Alby is doing better and your foot is healing!!





Anna hope your new little foal is doing really well!! 

night ladies n thankyou!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

Had me worried there for a while Cassie - couldn't get the cam to come up, but suspect it was my laptop playing silly beggers!

Yes good idea to try Suzie with the speedi beet - is it the same stuff that we have here? You have to soak it before feeding it? Dont try to feed it dry anyway coz you want it to be wet to help her after foaling. Put a handful or so in a container and well cover it with water, leave it for at least several hours, even over night to make sure it is really soaked through - you can use hot water if you wish, speeds things up a bit! In the winter I always add hot water to it before draining it to warm it up a bit. Tip the excess water out before feeding it to start with, but you can leave it 'sloppy' after she foals to mix in with your mashy feed. A lot of folks will say speedi beet doesn't need much soaking, but I prefer to play it safe and leave it soaking for a decent amount of time - Usually set up each 24 hours worth in the evening, so it soaks overnight! Once she is used to it aim for around a handful of dry for each feed (soaked of course!)

Cassie grazing quietly - off to check Peanut, who looks extremely restless and uncomfortable???


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok thanks anna I'll start her on it tomorrow... Smartie gets it at night so it's easy done



I make his up with hot water anyway



please someone tell me if peanut does anything!! Would hate to miss her foaling!!! Night


----------



## Eagle (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry I have been playing with the boys but I have the pc right here near me (as always)



I am watching her. Sweet dreams Cassie and Anna please post pics of Daddy


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

Just dashed in to check again on Suzie - can someone tell me what she is doing? Almost out of the picture by her door.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 22, 2011)

I think I am going to ring Cassie bc she has been there over 30 minutes now


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

I think she might just be eating her hay in that corner, but she does keep sort of swinging her body back and forth. Going to watch for a while - refuse to panic! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

Think that might be sensible Renee, didn't realise it had been that long. Hope she hasn't got cast or something.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank goodness she's moved at last. Wonder if she was lying close to the door. She's gone down straight away in the middle of her stable now. Better keep watching for a little while I think?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 22, 2011)

The little MOO moved just as I msg and woke up Cassie


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I think Cassie should keep an eye on her for a while - she does seem very interested in her tummy. I couldn't tell whether she was standing or lying by the door, but if not lying then it was quite unusual for her to stand so still for such a long time. Plus we dont need her foaling off camera right by the door! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

Ooooo squidgy pile!! Think that feed bowl wants moving out the stable Cassie.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 22, 2011)

If she was stood by the door it is strange that she hasn't laid down yet


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi guys



Renee dnt feel bad I missed my alarm

Going off anyway so it was good you woke me



anna if she starts foaling tonight the feedbin will go out of there it's a rubber one that is flexible n such but still not good for newborn foal! Well she was down sternal then flat roll then back up wee bit of pacing then eating lol silly girl

Thanks Renee n Anna n Diane


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

Now she's munching something - hay? Does she have hay in there Cassie - a lot of mares like to have a munch when in the early stages of labour, I think it keeps their minds off any pain, and she wont eat too much.

I've got to go in a few minutes, be gone an hour and a half, sorry!


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

She has hay yes.



usually she eats it all but I think dad snuck in a little extra last nite while I wasn't watching lol is it safe for me to sleep again for a bit? Anna? Or should I stay up?? Lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 22, 2011)

god lord Cassie go to sleep you have work tomorrow, I am here and there are some people on marestare too. Sorry again for waking you


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

No worries



she was just out flat again... Not for long Poor little girl. Dnt Appolagize renee thanku!!! Let me know of anything else thanks sweety  nite


----------



## Eagle (Jul 22, 2011)

Bad girl Cassie, go to bed or you are grounded for a week


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm back! Sorry we had to wake you Cassie, but we just couldn't understand or see what she was up to!

Here's your Daddy pics Renee. One very tubby, favourite, special, much loved, cheeky monkey who knows he will never ever be leaving my side! Seriously though, I know he's nowhere near the ideal miniature horse by today's standards, but given the right girls he actually doesn't do a bad job! He's 30" to the withers and a great size reducer. So what colour would you call him?


























Now I have to zoom off again to do the boys - back in around half an hour!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 22, 2011)

Anna he is adorable, just the way I like them. Mine are all the old type and I must admit I am smitten. As for his colour I am not sure, I am not good with colours at all.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 22, 2011)

Anna he is gorgeous and not in bad shape for a guy out on grass all the time. With that dorsal that is very distinct then I would call him a Red Dun. The white hairs ticked through his coat could be just a sort of sabino roaning. The sire of the Yearling I put up was solid chestnut but had a spray of white hairs on his face and through his body. Prince got a sort of small splodge of white over his left eye and a spatter of hair through him too so its seems to be a sort of minimal roaning probably caused by one of the many sabino genes that they have no tests for.

All quiet with Suzie so nothing dramatic to report


----------



## Eagle (Jul 22, 2011)

Suzie is down sternal resting at 6.30 and I am off to bed shortly. Have a good day at work Cassie.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

You are too kind my friends! Actually he has the same personal routine every year - spend the winters in his stable stuffing his face, requiring me to put him out for approx 4 hours grass (he calls it exercise!), equally requiring me to be there to fetch him in again at the first hint of rain. Around March he 'wakes up' - well he starts to - and by April he begins to trot the fences. By May i have to put him out twice a day for shorter periods as he no longer eats any grass, just trots the fences non stop and as he is usually in a 4 acre field he has plenty of fence 'space' LOL! He never fusses, just keeps up a steady trot! Come June he looks gorgeous, totally fit, rounded, no tummy, solid muscles but not thin. As soon as the first week in July is passed, he gives up and goes back to stuffing himself full of as much grass as he can - gotta get some blubber before the winter comes LOL!! He's a creature of habit!





After our little 'worry' last night over Suzie sort of disappearing from camera and bundling herself in her door corner, leaving Renee and I wondering whether she was standing/lying/foaling???/or even cast, she seems to have returned to normal. Now it is morning time and the light is flooding in, she is doing her usual 'I'm restless, it must be breakfast time soon', bless her!

Still keeping her under view though coz you never know............


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

morning all



about to go feed them, then head to work... would love to spend the day at home but oh well it can't be helped... at least I get tomorrow off YAY!! I will come back and give you an update on Suzie but I won't be able to post much else LOL otherwise I will be late!!!





I have my mobile on me all day today, so if you see anything on the outdoor cam please give me a call!! or mum n dad are home and the home number is listed on my camera will let you know how she is looking though.

Thanks for watching!!!





oh n she is bacj in her new corner! I might have to change the camera angle so we can see her when she is down there!! hmmm annoyance


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

ok Suzie is fed,

update, not much change to note. more relaxed in the tailend and behind... a brighter pink to yesterday inside, though its not red, quite a few poos some are mushier then others, not much change with the udder.

if you see anything please let us know, I will be on my mobile 0419232062 my home number where my parents will be is 45799387

sorry with the international codes in front.

Thanks heaps for keeping an eye on Suzie for me!!



I'll be back home from work hopefully about 7pm I'm hoping not any laters, praying there will be no emergencies!!





see ya all later thanks


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 22, 2011)

I will keep an eye for another hr but then must head to my bed.

I have to laugh though when I see you in feeding Suzie as you are like me and out to feed up in the Jammies every morning. I must look so trendy (and sexy) with my big work coat and monkey jammies and mucker boots, oh and bed hair


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 22, 2011)

Do they not even give you a chance to get home for lunch Cassie?? Shame on them LOL!!

Have a good day at work, we will keep watching, although, it wont be long before my bedtime too.

Diane will probably pop in , knowing her, when she gets home, but she will be tired after her active day I expect!

Renee is usually here before I am in the morning, but I'm sure you have other watchers as well, so Suzie is in good hands.

See you this evening.


----------



## cassie (Jul 22, 2011)

hi all!!



we are quiet today so I quickly snuck on and checked my munchkin!!



she seems pretty content, don't stay up any of you or as Renee tells me you'll be grounded!!

no no lunch break!! well not the chance to get home anyway!

Karina, yeah I really don't care how I look in the morning LOL I had the monkey pjs on the other night LOL

sleeptight Anna and Karina!! Suzie is fine





Love you all!!



talk to you tonight!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Diane, glad you got back safe and sound. Hope you are not too tired after your fun day!

Cassie the cam is down and has been for quite a while - or is it my laptop again playing up? Hope all is well with Suzie?


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 23, 2011)

I see that too, I hope all is well


----------



## supaspot (Jul 23, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> I'm back! Sorry we had to wake you Cassie, but we just couldn't understand or see what she was up to!
> 
> Here's your Daddy pics Renee. One very tubby, favourite, special, much loved, cheeky monkey who knows he will never ever be leaving my side! Seriously though, I know he's nowhere near the ideal miniature horse by today's standards, but given the right girls he actually doesn't do a bad job! He's 30" to the withers and a great size reducer. So what colour would you call him?
> 
> ...



he is red dun with flaxen , red duns without flaxen are much redder and have dark manes


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah ha! Thank you Sue





Where is Cassie, she should be home by now? The cam is still down (still dont know if it is my laptop or whether there is a fault with Cassie's end?)

Just hope all is well with Suzie.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 23, 2011)

I have sent a msg to Cassie, just waiting for her to reply


----------



## Eagle (Jul 23, 2011)

Cassie is home and in with Suzie


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Renee - hope all is well and she can get the cam sorted (maybe someone has run off with the batteries again? LOL!!)


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah - cam working again!








Poor Suzie looks as though she is ready for a rest, but it seems that after she has finished her food and her hay, she is going to be expected to climb a ladder to clean the upper walls/roof of her comfortable stable! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 23, 2011)

Ooooo now she has visitors! Are they there to make sure she does the cleaning properly, or are they just calling in to say hello!

Is she ok Cassie?


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 23, 2011)

All quiet now and Suzie is munching happily.






Dont forget to take that halter off Cassie!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm sorry Renee!! thank you for your help!! the camera shifted just as we finished it musn't have been screwed up tight enough, so It's not as good as you had it, but we can see most things... I am home now, didn't get home till 8pm, I'm exhausted.

Anna halter is off, I had to change the pole that the camera was on, as my lovely daddy has been building more of my stable



but put a wall up that blocked the transmission of the camera to the monitor!!



I was ready to cry LOL

then we got it on a really good angle Renee is the best friend EVER!!!



sorry again Renee!! then my camera stuffed up again grrr and it moved itself I could cry again





and I am so tired and haven't had dinner, and Suzie looks so close tonight,

I think I have the angle ok, now but not brilliant as she moves tonight if I see that she can hide to much I will move it again, otherwise I will fix it tomorrow just to beggered right not.

the ladder is because I am a shorty and can't reach the camera!! but its gone now.

Diane I have the complete book of foaling, and the vets guide to foaling already in the stable... my foaling kit has a thermometer, scissors, foal rug, iodine (just in case) string, swabs, lubricant, towel, laxative (can't remember what it is called... ) the foaling book has an awesome section on red bags and I have been reading so much, I think it is engraved on my brain



hopefully!! at least I have worked with emergencies before!!

but I am hoping and praying that she delivers safe and well!!

can't remember what else is in there my brain is dead tonight, sorry... can you girls name what else should be on there and I will tell you if I have them LOL sorry big day at the vets, 12hr shift kills me everytime!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2011)

well I'm off to bed, night all!! thanks for watching Suzie for me!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 23, 2011)

All quiet with Suzie - no drama right now.

Hope you get some rest Cassie - sounds like you need it.


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Karina



do you girls think the new camera angle is ok??

she is VERY relaxed and long tonight, a real bright pink, still not red, but she was really LONG!! behind...tomorrow I will test her milk again, a day off YAY!!

well I'm going to sleep now, my brothers friends have just left so peace and quiet!! night all!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2011)

p.s I'm SORRY Renee!! about the camera angle changing!! after all your hard work helping me!!





so sorry. night.


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2011)

I just went out to check suzie for the night n see if I could get the cam on a better angle n I was able to yay lol it still could prob be better but at least it's better then what it was



now I am going to sleep lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't worry Cassie, we can see her. 23.30 and she is zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 23, 2011)

All quiet still at midnight


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2011)

She was just down sternal then dOwn flat... What dO you think renee is this angle ok? She is up sternal again.. Not down flat for long look at the tummy back up again lol poor baby but I'm not here I'm asleep lol really truly lol Renee I am not posting right now lol shhh hehe


----------



## Eagle (Jul 23, 2011)

I would say the angle is



cos I see no Suzie


----------



## Eagle (Jul 23, 2011)

Is anyone else watching Suzie tonight?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 23, 2011)

Good Diane cos it is Saturday night so guess what I get????

To go out for a pizza



back in a couple of hours


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 23, 2011)

Suzie looking quite unsettled. Is there a storm or something around coz I keep seeing flashes of light across her stable? Also it seems as if Suzie is concerned about whatever is going on outside sometimes?


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 23, 2011)

All quiet at 4 am, Suzie is laid down snoozing.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 23, 2011)

5.00am and she is still down zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I had a nice evening out with my boys and no washing up to do


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 23, 2011)

sternal with just a few ear twitches....I would love to be a Suzi!! She has a great life


----------



## Eagle (Jul 23, 2011)

me too, she seems to be the happiest mini in the world, no worries, lots of play and don't forget food


----------



## Eagle (Jul 23, 2011)

Diane, you be careful, don't go and over do things.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 23, 2011)

7.00am and the sun is up. have a good day cassie






I posted a video of my yearling playing today with his ball, go and have a look when you get time cos it is cute.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 23, 2011)

Another night has passed! Suzie certainly seemed more rested and calm during the latter part of the night, bless her. She always looks so cute and comfy during her snoozes.





Glad you had a good evening out with the family Renee - and yes, no washing up is the icing on the cake! Will pop over and look at your video in a mo.

Diane, please be careful with yourself in all that heat. Over here we are hearing unpleasant tales of the problems in the US with the heatwaves, so please take care.





Morning Cassie - I think someone is looking for their breakfast! LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep I'll go out soon then I might cone back n sleep again mmmmm lol that's if I dnt fall back to sleep b4 I go out there lol zzz


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 23, 2011)

Suzie looks like she cant wait for her breakfast lol.

Had a look at your video Renee - he is so cute and I love to watch them play with their balls. Glad you had a nice evening out with your boys.

I am not the biggest heat fan so cant imagine what its like for you in Florida.

Seamus is complaining of the 47/50 degree heat in Saudi. I would cry if I had to live in that.


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL I fed Suzie a little while ago



funy little kid, its sunny today!!! YAY might let them out in the big paddock for a bit this arvo, will try take some pics of her to for you, I'll just see how I go.





I'm going to take a look at Renee's video too sounds like lots of fun!!!



:yeah


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2011)

oh and Karina I am going to print off that lovely list you had of the foaling kit and tick off everything I have



If that is ok with you?

question... Suzie is due for her worming now... I know that you worm after she has foaled... should I worm now and then after she has the foal too?? I was planning on worming them today so if someone could let me know... it would be great. and do you only use ivermectin after foaling?? cos my wormer is called equets paste and has moxidectin and praziquantal, and my vet said that was the best one to use for the pregnant mare and foal... thanks


----------



## charli (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Cassie-I just tuned in again today after doing all my own horse chores and I can't get the cam. Is there a problem or did I miss Suzie? Hope all is well


----------



## cassie (Jul 23, 2011)

Its was down for a while cos the outdoor cam had been turned off LOL maybe me last night woops LOL

she should be up now



we are going to a friends house for a while for a birthday but I will be back later this afternoon...

Hi diane!!





did you read my post earlier about the ivermectin? what do you suggest I do?





Thanks


----------



## charli (Jul 23, 2011)

Cassie-I hope you get a better asnwer from the others but I would hold off on any wormer with Moxidectrin. We have a wormer called Quest here in the states that has Moixidectrin and I have been told to NEVER give it to my minis. So please wait for an answer from the professionals before giving that to your horses.

Thanks

Oh, I think I have read that the mare should be wormed 30 days prior to foaling and then 10 days after. I am sure the others will send you the correct answers.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 24, 2011)

Morning Cassie, I hope you had a good day. As Diane said I would wait now and worm after foaling. I was told NEVER to give moxidectin to minis and my vet didn't know this either so I made sure I told him. He has never had experience with minis before me and I have to teach him the stuff I learn off here.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank goodness you asked before worming Suzie, Cassie! NEVER give Equest/Quest to minis! Zimectin Gold is another to avoid too (according to reports) Like Renee, your vet needs to be told this for the sake of any other mini horses he might treat.

To be correct mares should be wormed a month before foaling (just as Diane has said) then you can give them a dose of an ivermectin based wormer around 12 hours after foaling. This will protect the foal from worms, plus it has been said it will/might also protect it from having the scours when the mare has her foaling heat - no idea why this is, but have to say it worked for us!

Then once the foal is 4 to 5 weeks old you can worm it with a mild wormer with safety.

Suzie will be fine missing her due worming date and waiting until after she foals, so dont worry.


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2011)

ok, can I ask why you can't give it to them? as they have had one dose before



is it really bad?! I hope I haven't done anything to hurt them!!

please let me know, as I'm really scared now I have done something!!

I am about to go out and feed them now, I will hold off the worming till I get an ivermectin based wormer and till she foals, thanks for letting me know and not getting cranky at my dumbness, and my MANY questions.





thanks everyone,

oh and I have to go out and do singing tonight, its only 5 min up the road at church and I will be back around 8pm hopefully just so you know that is where I am.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 24, 2011)

Cassie, extreme caution should be used when administering the product to foals, young and miniature horses, as overdosage may result in serious adverse reactions.

read this too.

http://www.ehow.com/facts_6927618_can-miniature-horse-much-wormer_.html#ixzz177zboAcd


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks Renee I'm going to type this real quick as I'm late for singing I reallised that I prob gave you poor lovely ladies heart attacks just then, on the equest paste it just said, be careful not to overdose in small breeds so I underdosed my minis thank goodness!! it was nearly 4 months ago, and I have just done some quick reading!! I think they shouldn't have any problems now,

but you have my VOW that NEVER will moxidectin EVER enter my property ever again!!! tomorrow morning first thing they are going back to my feed store where I am going to tell them how bad this is for minis I am going to ring the vets and inform them and I am going to write to Equest to inform them of the issue!!

right I'm glad I got that off my chest,

now what do you girls suggest would be the best wormer for my minis

p.s the girls only got it once, so glad I deided to mention the whole worming thing, thankyou Lord!!





talk to you later, sorry to cause any stress, Anna, Renee thanks for being so patient with me I will read the article when I get back.

thanks to all you lovely ladies,

oh before I go I better change the camera!!



:RollEyes bye!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2011)

Hope you enjoyed the singing Cassie.





Please NEVER feel worried about asking questions, however silly you think they might be! It's how we all learn - after some 50+ years with horses, I still ask questions and am STILL learning from the experience and ideas of others!

So ask away my friend and we will do our best to answer from our experiences.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 24, 2011)

I had given equest to my minis but never had any problems. This was 11yrs ago and before I knew all that I know now. I had a TB that I wormed with it and also dosed Teddy and Rosie - according to their weights and never had a problem with it but once I heard about the dangers I stopped using it. I think where the danger lies is that its too easy to overdose.


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2011)

Thankyou Karina!!



its good to know that someone else has used it before (even the once) and hasn't had problems just makes me feel better LOL

but as I said it will never be used here again.

Thank you Anna your wealth of knowledge is great and I much appreciate all the help you have given me





Suzie seems to be breathing really heavy right now, I might go out and take a look at her I think, she doesn't usually show any heavy breathing while standing up...


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok here are some pics that I took tonight, I am putting them on here lol

just don't be too harsh when you tell me you still think she has a while to go



I don't think I could take it but tell me your honest opinion, this is the most relaxed I have seen her, the pics aren't great sorry but that swollen bit down the bottom isn't swollen anymore and she seems SO much longer, I have added a pic from March for comparison...






pic from tonight....


pic from March,

what do you think?

tummy tonight...




pic from above, not very good sorry as I am only a shorty LOL




ok up for your thoughts on my girl... they really aren't very good but at least you can see,

oh n no udder pics cos there is no change to show





well I'm off to bed night all thanks for watching for me








hugs and kisses from Suzie and Cassie


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2011)

She is down sternal n went down flat for maybe a minute... She has been having times of real heavy breathing but I read today in my foaling book hehe that the foal stretches his/ her legs in the last week or two before foaling n this causes heavy breathing the looking at the flanks n such was so interesting!!

I dnt know If anyone is watchIng suzie n if no one can that's ok I'll sleep with one eye open for a while she seems ok I just dnt trust her lol talk later


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 24, 2011)

hi i be watching for awhile


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2011)

OK - from your pics I would say she still POSSIBLY has a LITTLE while to go. Would like to see her tum dropped a bit more and with the weight sunk forwards. She could foal with her vagina looking like that or it might change more to a bit longer/looser.

However she COULD decide to change everything very suddenly and foal tonight! LOL!! One thing though is that she is unlikely to foal after lying quietly for a short time. She will be up and down, up and down, and walking her stable - well they USUALLY do! LOL!!

So not much help from me - you just need to keep her in view every minute you can.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 24, 2011)

Her behind is relaxed but I think it will go a little more as in a little longer and more swollen looking.

When you take pics of her side on crouch down as we will get a better feel for her belly. If you do it standing up you are looking down at her so cant see her underneath as much.

Of course she is also quite hairy so harder to see her exact shape. I think she has a bit of time to go - How Much?? I dont know. She is getting closer and trust me you will notice big changes in her when she is ready.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 24, 2011)

yep, she is making progress, still a little further Cassie and then you will get your baby


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words n looking at suzie for me it's s big help I have started giving her sugar flakes mashedvup in her dinner n she loves it'n

Thanks for watching suzie night


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 24, 2011)

I think suzie is very close she seems to breathing heavy......


----------



## MeganH (Jul 24, 2011)

I got excited when I saw her stretch and twitch her head a bit ago but there wasn't much fidgeting after that. yet.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 24, 2011)

She seems calm now. I also find that the go into high alert mode like there is somthing spooking them but it must be that they are having contractions.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL!! Diane. I do so agree with everything you have said. But reading all our advice/replies to Cassie' last question and pictures, ALL of us have made good use of USUALLY, POSSIBLY, MAYBE!








I think by now poor Cassie must be thinking that none of us can help her to know exactly when Suzie will foal - which is quite right of course!














Cassie, as Diane says, when Suzie starts doing a routine of being very restless, ups and downs, possibly squats, etc., then we might well be found shouting "SHE's FOALING"





Of course as Suzie has already had foals, she may - all being well, which of course it will be - foal very quickly. Just wondering how far her stable is from your house? It is possible (there's that word again!) that by the time one of the watchers got you on the phone/alarms etc etc and you flew to her, she might well have her new baby already with her!!

Last year we had cameras so I was watching mine carefully, absolutely no signs of anyone showing first stages of labour. Got up, pulled on my wellie boots and went to the barn (50 yards away) to do one of my regular hay/pick up droppings visits, walked down the centre isle dropping bundles of hay over each door (my barn was about 60 feet in length), walked back to the beginning and Mummy mare (yes it was her) was down and her foal half way out!! From when I left the cameras indoors to when she foaled was approx 5 minutes. The second one to do this to me was a maiden mare, exactly the same except I would have had more time as she did not foal so fast, but she was down and pushing with no pre-signs.

Now you can see why we use words like USUALLY, POSSIBLY, and MAYBE!! LOL!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 24, 2011)

Well Suzie has definitely been the lady of leisure tonight she has been laid down a lot. Again she does a very good statue so I have to keep refreshing the page lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 24, 2011)

Suzie snoozing peacefully.


----------



## SNDFarms (Jul 24, 2011)

She looks like she is in 1st stages Labor! 



 Keeping fingers crossed..


----------



## SNDFarms (Jul 24, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, I'm not seeing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're right, she was looking at her sides and pushing off her back feet a lot and flaring her tail, but only lasted a short time, I haven't been watching much so that might be something normal for her.. 

Oh well, wishful thinking anyway.. lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 24, 2011)

I believe our Suzie has been her usual lazy self. I am off to bed. Have a good day Cassie


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2011)

Snd farm thanks for watching



I believe that they do this because the foal is stretching it's legs getting used to using them which causes discmfort to the mare n she starts doing those thing like you noticed last nite they can last up tO 10-15 min of the fOal moving n stretching n it looks a lot like first stage labour





Anna the stable bock would maybe be a max of 20 m from our house you can see the back oh our house from the outdoor cam

Night Renee thanks for watching





Thankyou Anna n diane for watching also



I'm going out to feed the munchkin now

Oh n thanks for the comments on the pics





The guys at church last night were teasing me lol saying that she wasn't pregnant n such n of course that got me going hehe saying she was and that he could come n feel the foal moving lol it would be perfect justice if she had it before wednesday nite n I could take the pics to him at soccer n say that's what you get for thinking my mare ain't pregnant LOL

Anyways I better go feed her now


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2011)

oh and another question hehe I gave Suzie her booster tetnus in May, when I thought she was going to foal... I know now what signs I have to look for and such, but because my vet thought that I had about a month to go I gave her the booster....

so my question is, now that she IS getting really close, is it ok for me to give another booster shot or should I do the foal?

I am going to ring the vet and ask him, but I thought I would see what you lovely Ladies think?

I dont mind giving injections, Im a vet nurse so I'm used to it...





what would you suggest?


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2011)

ok I just thought I would check, thanks Diane... and if it is over 60 days? just for reference, I have to go home and check my chart to find the date but while I'm on the subject... should I give Suzie another? sorry to be a pain...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2011)

My mares get their yearly vacc. booster around 30 days before foaling, this way the foal is covered until it is 4 months old.


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2011)

morning Renee :salutethat was what my aim was when I gave the booster to Suzie, but the vet was a little wrong with his dates and so was I. so I am wondering if its over 60 days whether I should give her another shot...?

how are you this morning Renee??


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2011)

I am fine thanks Cassie, what are you up to today? I would check with your vet but I wouldn't think you would need to do it again.


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks



just at work, I got the last items for my foaling kit today



things that weren't crucial but good to have



I'm going to get it all together when I go home.

Renee, and any other breeders, Diane... Anna,

do you wash your mares udder and hoohaa before foaling? I read in my "complete book of foaling"

that it is a good idea to do so, wondering what you lovely mini Breeders do??


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2011)

warm water is all I use but I only do the udder before foaling bc I do their hooha's nearly daily anyway.


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2011)

thats interesting thanks Renee!




I am going to wash her tonight, I only just got home from work





LOL I hate it when the tills don't balance!!

going to check on my munchkins!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 25, 2011)

As you should know by now Cassie, I am the bad Momma here. My mares are kept totally naturally - no washing or fussing in any way!



LOL!! I certainly dont do an anything to them after they have foaled, I just make sure they are ok and watch until foal is up and sucking and passed the meconium, then they are alone with their babies. Only special visitors invited to see the new foal and only one at a time, viewing the foal from a distance - no leaning over stable doors 'tweeting' at baby, trying to get it to come over etc etc. Momma and baby are left in peace to bond.

Suzie should be covered for a year with that tet booster so dont worry on that account, and the foal will be covered for at least 4 months - as Renee said. We usually tet our foals at around 6 months/weaning time.

By the way, how is your weather there today coz your outside cam is 'dark' and not much is visible!

Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Cassie, did you do a milk test today?


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2011)

Morning Anna



at the moment its dark by 6pm here being winter and all, it was an odd day for weather part of the day was sunny and lovely then the rest was cold, wet n miserable lol couldn't work out what it wanted to,

so Anna do you iodine the naval stump? n what are your views on this?

Renee I haven't tested in quite a few days as I didn't want to push the milk too much, as the last time I did it, it was hard to get the milk out...

I wasn't sure whether I would do another one until I saw a change in her udder... which there is none, I hate this!!

well Suzie is nice and clean had a brush her hair done, and a bit of a clean up, all the while we were listening and singing to Shania Twain, "Man I feel like a woman" LOL maybe get her in the mood








foaling kit is all done also, sorry if the light isn't as good tonight, my flood light lamp blew, luckily I had a little desk lamp out there... I will get a new globe for it tomorrow at work





now off to eat my dinner


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Cassie, Suzie looks very comfortable in her stable, ready for tonight's activities????? LOL!!

Please dont get rid of your beautiful straw bed - at least until the weather is ok for baby and Suzie to live out all the time (so ages and ages!) Big straw beds are so lovely (and warm) for babies to snuggle down into, also the straw will help baby dry off if it comes in a bit damp or wet. Baby will roll its damp body around in the straw to dry itself - nothing worse (in my opinion) than for poor baby to roll a wet body around in shavings and get them all stuck to its coat (and eyes and ears!) not to mention filling its mane and tail with bits!

Can you tell that I'm a straw lover? LOL!! Never use anything else for my lot, but then we can get a plentiful suppy over here - lovely clean wheat straw - and with all my 45+ minis here I only have one who will eat it given the chance!

Have replied to your iodine question on Peanut's topic - we use an iodine mix dip from our vet.

COME ON SUZIE - we want to see that baby!


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks Anna just read your post on Peanuts wall 

I definatly won't be getting rid of Suzie's lovely straw bedding while the foal is still little  I can't wait to see it snuggled in the nice clean, dry straw mmm





I am going to go back out and check on her before I go to bed later tonight, but she is looking comfy right now and I will change the light so it isn't as bright on that one spot for us all, as that seems to be a fave spot of hers LOL


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 25, 2011)

I used a chopped straw for my ladies during foaling time and find it so much easier then straw. Still all the comfort and easier to muck out. They are back on shavings now though.


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2011)

hmmm haven't heard of that Karina... but I just got a new bale and it is called "race horse straw" and it is heaps more absorbant and nicer then the original straw I was putting down, I will be giving her stable a good clean out on Thursday arvo tho when I finish work early


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2011)

Suzie has already done a few relaly loose poos right where she normally lies down, she didn't even bother going over to her corner... she is still pink inside, no redness at all... still the same relaxation behind,

I am going to bed now... night


----------



## cassie (Jul 25, 2011)

Yay Diane



we were worried about you



, I think I want to take the same approach that you and Anna have thankyou for sharing. Did you get some sleep last nite?? Did you See suIe just do all those yawns one after another? She must have yawned 6/7 times! Sorry bout the light will get fixed yomorrow luckily I had this one back up





Night Diane



n everyone else who is watching my girl thankyou


----------



## MeganH (Jul 25, 2011)

was suzie just sitting? she was in the left corner of the screen but it looked like she was sitting on her bottom for a little bit. do pregnant mares sit like that normally? she's laying down now.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry, I was washing the dishes. Night Cassie





Welcome back Diane, so what were you up to? Heidi was worried that you were out foaling



I am sure you will have to do it sooner or later cos that baby isn't going away



You will have to have a little chat with her and calm her down


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2011)

ROFL, lord let this mare be pregnant








Have you felt any foal movement??


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Heidi~ I have the flu and not feeling too well BUT as everyone knows I can't post on MS ,so I was just writing to let someone know and possibly BUMP up the KIngs Park thread....

She is over seas and I wouldn't be able to call or warn anyone,and can't read it to see update's. My friend chris that gives me all the info is out of town a few days so one's like this worry me.....

She's been down but not for long,did a roll or two then got up and has pressure because she is holding the wall up LOL anyways....please let me know if your there and get this otherwise I'll email a few more just incase ,Thank's God Bless

It's only 11:30 pm their time~

CassieI hope you dont mind me posting this...its an email from a women that emails me often about Peanut. Im not sure why she cant post on MS but she is the girl Wendi that contacted Pacific Pintos and gave them a heads up and I believe has called connie to give her heads up as well. horses foaled both times. She has been watching Suzi too...anyway I just want you to know. I hope I didnt over step you, but I did email her back,thanked her, told her there were people watching Suzi but she can call me and I would contact you if needed...I wonder who her friend Chris actually is...i'll have to ask.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2011)

How very sweet of her to watch all these mares. I have no idea why she can't post on MS but let her know she can always email me as I can ring Cassie in Ozzy land. (ssshhhhhhhhhhhhh don't tell hubby)

1.05am and Suzie is flat out zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

I bought Pat home today and I have him on cam; if you want to add him to your collection anyone let me know and I will pm you the link and details.


----------



## MeganH (Jul 25, 2011)

When I saw her sit it wasn't for too long (several minutes at least) and it looked like her butt was totally on the ground. She sat still and then laid down. She's laying down again now. Wish someone else would have seen the sitting though. It was right before my previous post.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 25, 2011)

I would love to be on the link list too, thanks!!

Renee I will give her your email addy...I just didnt want to give anything out w/o letting you know first. I think she has big horses and just a couple minis but has foaled out alot i believe. Again this is info I got from just short email chats.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2011)

o.k so the link is: http://192.168.1.66:808/html/index.asp (it might ask you to install ActiveEx)

at the top left in very small blue print it says login. Password is 5423833

I will put him in in about 30 minutes.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 25, 2011)

Has the camera angle changed in Suzie's stable, or is it that Suz has just chosen a new position? She's doing her statue act right at the front - she may be eating but cant see her jaw working as her head is almost off camera?

Wish I had seen the 'sit' - interesting!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2011)

do you get the page" i-SEC Guarding Networking"


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 25, 2011)

I cant connect either.

3.45 Ozzy time and Suzie laid down looking like a very comfy pretty preggy blob


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 25, 2011)

renee, I feel bad, I still cant seem to find out why it will not come up for me...Ive tried several different ways...Darn it


----------



## Eagle (Jul 25, 2011)

Never mind Heidi, he will be going home soon I hope. I am just praying that Britt has taken


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 25, 2011)

Up and back at the front under the camera, so only body visible!

I cant get that programme either on my laptop Renee - it does ask if I want to install it, but I'm not too happy with things I never bother to use being on my L.T. Worried I will 'upset' it as it is getting on a bit and is not too keen on changes - just like its owner! LOL!!

Fingers crossed for Britt.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 25, 2011)

Ooooh fingers crossed for Britt too.

At this hr Suzie knows its coming closer to breakfast time so she is just waiting and waiting and waiting lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep!! Breakfast must be on its way soon? This little girl knows exactly what she wants! LOL!!


----------



## MeganH (Jul 25, 2011)

haha is that why she is stuck in the bottom left corner? momma is hungry! too funny!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2011)

nite nite Diane and sweet dreams





Nearly 17.00 and madam is a dot in the distance


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2011)

Suzie is in for the night



Morning/ evening LOL Cassie


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 26, 2011)

All quiet with Suzie too - darn these ladies for keeping us waiting


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2011)

I see Cassie is on strike until she gets a foal. lol

I am glad I am not the only one that kisses my horses, I got told off on another thread for doing it.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 26, 2011)

Look out!! Suzie has an 'invader' in her stable! Are you hoping she will drop a foal on to that welcoming lap! LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

haha yep Anna!! I am LOL

Renee I saw that aswell, I always kiss all my horses! I obviously do it when they are in a good mood!! but they love it and so do i!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

ok I think I have the camera on an alright angle now.. we will see how she goes n she will still be able to hide a bit but not as much as before hopefully





thankyou Renee yet again LOL I promise I won't move it again!!





the guys down at work have decided that they are going to make a bet of which day Suzie is going to foal LOL

its a bit of fun that they like LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I have it in a really good spot now



don't worry next foaling I will invest in better cameras LOL


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2011)

the cam is fine as long as we can see what she is up to in time to warn you.


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

lol yep thanks, I think its in a pretty good spot now, she doesn't go into that top right hand corner much and its better to be able to see her in the parts where she usually goes, and if she ever goes where you can't see her, let me know and I will go out and check her





Thanks again Renee


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2011)

You are welcome Cassie


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

aparantly our tradies have set a date for Suzie of the 19th July, 1st August (horses birthday LOL) 3 August and 7th August, n some more tho I don't know the dates of those ones LOL

the winner gets to help me choose the name of the foal LOL and I think they were putting in a bit of money



silly pple! one of the guys whose name is Tony was saying if he wins he is calling it Anthony yuck! I quickly put an end to that


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

well Suzie was down sternal, then down flat for 4 min, back sternal again then flat again for another 4 min, then sternal... then a half roll, then fully up, gone to the toilet, got a drink now trying to find any scraps of hay she might have left behind...


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm off to get some sleep night everyone, Suzie seems pretty content right now


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 26, 2011)

Suzie is down for a rest (midnight) and looks comfy although every now and then she looks back as I think baby might be giving her some grief.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 26, 2011)

She's not feeling too comfortable is she, bless her! Gotta go out - hope I dont miss anything!


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

Well she isn't pacing or anything but she sure Aint comfy...



has anyone nOticed a difference on suzie)? LOl see if you can  I had fun yesterday you can't tell right now. Hint it's to do with her head... Hehe

My poor baby fat girl doesn't look comfy at all!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2011)

OMG Suzie is out flat and she looks huge


----------



## MeganH (Jul 26, 2011)

she doesn't look very comfortable. at least not when she chooses to let us look at her.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 26, 2011)

Suzie is grazing her stable and she does look huge alright. Not dropped looking though but she looks as wide as she is tall now lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 26, 2011)

She looks as though she's trying to find some nibbles now. Cassie, do make sure she has enough hay throughout the night - or keep giving her a new small bundle when you go to check her during the night. Some mares like to eat as they approach foaling - in one end, push it out the other LOL!! - and she wont eat too much, she hasnt enough stomach space in there right now! i know others might not agree with this, but I can only say what works for us, and I find it much better for the mares to have several small feeds of hay during the night as it keeps their energy up, plus stops them diving into their morning feeds/hay and eating too quickly because they have become hungry.

I have also found that this is another good way to get possible imminant signs. Give your mares regular small bundles of hay whenever you pop to the barn to visit, watch for five minutes or so and if everyone is peacefully munching, then a foal in the next half to an hour is unlikely - time therefore for yet another cuppa or a bite to eat for yourself! LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol thanks Anna



will do she prob still had a little that she scratched around... Just saw a foal be born!!



was beautiful! Can I ask tho does everyone start pulling the foal out as soon as it is visible?

So noone noticed the change? Besides her being huge... Lol maybe how pretty her head looks? Ok maybe not I'll tell u I clipped suzies beard off last night!! She looks so much better now really really cute! Anyway she Is down sternal n I am going to get a little more sleep.

Nite Renee



thanks everyone


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2011)

Cassie i tried so hard to see but it is really hard on the cam, pictures are needed i think. Lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2011)

No i am not one to pull, the only mare I assist is Britt cos she has trouble.


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 26, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> She looks as though she's trying to find some nibbles now. Cassie, do make sure she has enough hay throughout the night - or keep giving her a new small bundle when you go to check her during the night. Some mares like to eat as they approach foaling - in one end, push it out the other LOL!! - and she wont eat too much, she hasnt enough stomach space in there right now! i know others might not agree with this, but I can only say what works for us, and I find it much better for the mares to have several small feeds of hay during the night as it keeps their energy up, plus stops them diving into their morning feeds/hay and eating too quickly because they have become hungry.
> 
> I have also found that this is another good way to get possible imminant signs. Give your mares regular small bundles of hay whenever you pop to the barn to visit, watch for five minutes or so and if everyone is peacefully munching, then a foal in the next half to an hour is unlikely - time therefore for yet another cuppa or a bite to eat for yourself! LOL!!


I agree Anna. Many people actually lay down hay all over the foaling stall instead of straw or shavings.

Lizzie


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2011)

cassie said:


> Just saw a foal be born!!
> 
> 
> 
> was beautiful! Can I ask tho does everyone start pulling the foal out as soon as it is visible?


I wonder if this mare was a maiden, she seemed so shocked after it was born and she hasn't stopped looking at it. It just doesn't seem as though she is very relaxed, I am on the edge of my seat watching


----------



## MeganH (Jul 26, 2011)

are you two watching a different mare on mare stare?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes Megan, Sara at Horseforce foaled about 30 minutes ago


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 26, 2011)

Is Cassie's mare on camera somewhere?

Re. pulling babies. Very dangerous thing to do, unless the mare has been in labour for a while and still nothing is showing more than maybe a nose/feet. When pulling, it should only be done when the mare actually pushes and always out and downward, toward the mare's hocks.

Lizzie


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 26, 2011)

No Cassie you dont 'pull' foals out. But there are many diffetent types of pressure that can be used when necessary.

We are always there for our mares as they foal (except for the half dozen we have missed in 40 years) - right here with them, but not 'interferring', and none of our mares mind us being there. As soon as we see the white bag appear, we gently feel for a foot, a second foot and a little further in to a nose. Good to go, so we sit back and wait for the mare. Once the two legs are out and the nose appearing we gently take hold of the cannon bones and with each contraction of the mare we 'hold' the legs so the foal progresses out and does not slide back slightly between contractions as a lot of them do. The mare has a contraction, the foal progresses out, you hold it, etc etc. Yes there have been times when the mare - particularly a maiden - is having to make more effort to get the baby out and is getting tired (taking more time between contractions) so there have been times when we have put more 'pressure' on the foal with each of the mare's contractions to try to ease the foal out a little more quickly.

I would never try to pull a foal out BETWEEN a mare's contractions, but would work with her if extra help was needed. Also you do have to realise that sometime (rarely thank goodness) it is necessary to get a foal out quickly, but to simply just keep tugging in a non emergency situation is just plain cruelty as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 26, 2011)

Very well explained Anna, I think Cassie miss understood or used the wrong word "pull" as the farm she was watching was assisting the mare and not pulling. I am glad she asks so many questions before the birth, hopefully this way she will be able to enjoy it without being so worried.

Cassie, even though I have had quite a few foals over the years I still have a lot to learn so I personally let nature takes its course unless there is a problem in which case I have the vet take over. One of the great things about the milk test is that you can ring your vet and tell him that she is testing ready and that you might need his help.

I think mares that spend plenty of time out in the field have less chance of dystocia and Suzie sure spends plenty of time outside.


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry to use the wrong term. I am only still new to this n it was only 5 am in the morning!! We have cattle n we have had to assist with many A calf out!

I ask questions because I dnt know n I want to learn before Susie has her foal! I dnt want anything to go wrong so I'm trying to learn as much as possible I'm sorry if I said the wrong thing. It was unconcioisly done

Thankyou Anna, Lizzie n Renee for understanding





Anna we have to do exactly the same for the cows especially done of the heifers where we need to assist. If suz has any probs dad n i know what to do the vet will be on the phone n my foaling book will be open being read! Though suzie has had two foals before n the owner missed both births both foals were fine do I'm hoping it will be the same again.

Sorry for the huge long post I will go out n feed her now n I might try a milk test I'll just see how she is looking.

Lizzie my mare suzie is on marestare under kingspark miniatures



the link should be on the 3rd or 4th page i think lol

I will try n put some pics of her head up lol it was just a bit of fun :s lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 26, 2011)

I think Suzie is saying "It's breakfast time Mum!" LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

Mum is saying I'm coming suz!!! Lol


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 26, 2011)

I mostly let the mares do it. Slaney looked like she wanted some assistance this yr so I helped on the contractions and down towards the hocks just till the shoulders came free and then I had to tear that awfully rubbery sack he was in.

Shimmer did need help and it was a really tight squeeze and it took 2 of us to help her. Foal presented beautifully but such a tight squeeze at her vulva. Although when the vet put his hand in to make sure there was no damage he said she opened right up and there was loads of space. Its just her lady bits are tiny.

Slaney expects help now and if I dont she almost glares at me. I am her midwife and have to work accordingly


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

Thankyou for your input Karina



its really good to know what different breeders across the 'world' LOL do to assist their mares





so thankyou!!





update on Suzie, she is sitting between 6.4 and 6.8 it wasn't quite 6.4 but is very close, she is very relaxed behind, and is more red then pink, so I will be keeping a close eye on her today,

she also didn't want me scratching her bum or back... ( and she always LOVES this) has anyone had experience with this happening? maybe the foal is in position and the brush hurts Suzie? just taking some guesses here, oh and the milk was almost down in her teats, the teats weren't filled but they were filling sorry I don't know if that is the right term to use, but thats as best as I can describe it hehe.

will check on her again before I head down to work... and will let you know if she is more red, less red... and such.





its getting exciting LOL


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 26, 2011)

My goodness the race is still on between Peanut and Suzie - I think we should all place our guess on who will go first, what they will have and the colour (just for fun)


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 26, 2011)

At this rate....my money is on Suzi, Then Britt, then Peanut....peanut Ive decided just wants to be preggo for life!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

haha Heidi!! you crack me up



:rofl

well I just checked Suzie again and she isn't red now, more a bright pink... she is stil very relaxed behind, so I will still keep and eye on her, bout I doubt she will do a daytime foaling as her previous foals were born at three in the morning.





oh n u never know Heidi you might get a



and Peanut will foal tonight LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone,

I didn't mean to say 'Pulling' out the foal I meant assisting, I'm sorry if I have got people upset or cranky, I certainly didn't mean to, please remember that it was still my sleep time and I was half asleep as I posted so please don't flame me.





please remember also that I do have some experience with 'assisting with birthings' with cattle and I am a vet nurse. But I am a newbie with horse births so any advice given is much appreciated, I just don't know all the correct termings.





I thankyou all very much for your advice n I'm sorry if I caused any stress to anyone, I certainly hope that no-one thinks I am incapable of having horses or breeding, everyone has to start somewhere right?...





thankyou to everyone who has taken an interest in Suzie and been watching her for me





I thank especially Renee, Diane, Anna, Karina and Heidi who have been with me the whole way and have been answering my MANY STUPID questions and helping me with camera angles and with Suzie






you are all the greatest friends!! and I can't thankyou enough!!



:wub

I am also reposting an older question as the 'pulling' topic sort of over took it and I would really like to know what you think, (there you go another silly question LOL)

she also didn't want me scratching her bum or back... ( and she always LOVES this) has anyone had experience with this happening? maybe the foal is in position and the brush hurts Suzie? just taking some guesses here

Suzie seems to be really walking around with a real pregnant walk today, I know with Humans in the last week they get a real pregnant walk about them,

wondering if horses do the same thing? she seemed really awkward in the back legs poor baby girl.

well I better get back to work and watching Peanut, Suzie and Moonlight.

Thanks for everyones advice and for helping me so much


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

Thankyou Diane





your help and all the other help I have received while on here has been very much appreciated and I have learnt HEAPS!!





yes its a lovely sunny day here today, Smartie and Penny even got a rug off



they were very happy ponies hehe,

I posted on marestare, saying I'm glad its not summer right now, with the camera I have you wouldn't be able to see anything at all LOL the glare would be so bright, if the foal was already born, it would be the perfect day for mum n baby outside but alas her little baby is still cooking a little longer.

she is definatly looking more uncomfy today then she has been poor little girl, but she is looking VERY cute with her HAIR CUT LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

ok I just rang the vet, their after hours number is on speed dial.





just watched Suzie do some MEGA rolling in the paddock



my little crazy girl!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Cassie, Im not feeling well at all and a 1/2 bottle of Nyquel isnt helping but w/Peanut right now..she is hating any pressure on her belly or top line. I rinse every day w/cool water and normally will sweat scrape her lightly no



no



not any more it bugs the heck out of her. She really only likes the brushing on her neck and she lets me know where she wants to be scratched and THAT changes minute by minute.


----------



## cassie (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL I am watching Peanut for you Heidi!! get some rest



your girl will be fine,

its another change that I noticed in Suzie, poor baby girl's!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

well I am cranky like my pony this arvo do you know what my silly father has done?! you don't so I'll tell you!!!

we have a round yard and cattle loading area that is really safe and is directly behind the stables, which was where I was going to be putting Suzie and her foal in when she EVENTUALLY has it. I was growing the grass for Suzie and the foal!!

well he has gone and put the cows in there!!!! grrrr



I tried to tell Dad that I needed it and the grass for Suzie



and he said that there wasn't much grass in thre anyway and he needs to sort out the cattle. there won't be ANY in there now FATHER!!!



I could have screamed!!! and he scared Suzie, she went off running all scared from the cows near her paddock!!








not cool Dad, anyone want some beef??



right now I'm so angry I could get rid of them all, well bsides my ones hehe

dad didn't understand at all, then I went to give them some of the horses old hay that was no good for them but ok for the cows and he says "what are you doing?!" and I said "giving the cows some hay!!" and he said, "don't do that I'm trying to sort them" so I said "fine the hay is there feed them yourelf I'm going back to work!!"

gosh I was mad! so anyway



my poor little pony got scared out of her brains, and will prob be stressed all night if Dad doesn't move them back out again before night.my poor baby girl!!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Cassie!!!!

I've been keeping an eye on your baby girl, too, off and on.

I'm getting better. My old doc moved his practice to Hawaii

and I'm working with new doctors. Think the guy I saw yesterday

might be on the right track...looking forward to being 100% before

our summer ends. Seems a waste of lovely weather to be feeling yuck.

Suz is looking good. Cranky is good if you're a mare wanting

to foal sooner than later 

Sorry your Dad isn't quite on the same page as you are.

Sometimes 'others' just don't get it.

Suzie sounds about your cows like all our kids are when the

black tail deer join them, for grazing time.

You'd think a space ship dropped aliens in the pasture.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

Checking out for the night my time - 11:16 Tuesday night.

4:16 Wednesday afternoon - your time and 2:16 AM Wednesday - Peanut time.

Have a good rest to your afternoon and nice evening Cass!


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

haha yep, too right Nancy!! LOL Suzie can't stand the cows LOL

she seems to have settled down now pretty good so here is hoping, that the cows are already back out again LOL

hoping n praying that you get better again really soon!!





usually Dad is really good with my horses,I think he is a little stressed today thats all





oh well...

Thanks Nancy!! NIGHT!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Night Diane!! have a good sleep yes I'm sure the change over will be coming in soon!!

Morning Karina and Anna!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

Checking in



Gosh you girls write too much





Cassie, waddling is a good sign, I can always tell when my girls are in the home stretch by the way they walk and behave. They go strange a day or 2 before. Kim this year didn't want to come in her stall the night she foaled



Stalls have food so that was really strange!!!! Britt decided not be caught in her stall the day before she foaled and had me running like an idiot with all the Aunties on MS watching, I even fell over



I was trying to brush her which she decided was no longer necessary.

So as you are like me and know every hair on Suzie I am sure you will see some changes in her.

Sorry your Dad is annoying you, I am sure he didn't mean to upset you, he probably just forgot that you were keepinng that area for Suzie.

Nancy I am so glad that you are improving, Keep up the good work


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL!! Cassie. Ask daughter about farmers and cows! She is often to be found tearing her hair out!!

Nancy, I hope your new Doc can help you get sorted. Sending ((((HUGS))))

Yes mares waddling about and getting cranky is quite normal and usually means that 'progress' is moving forward, bless them. Just go with the flow and do whatever makes them feel happy - even if they dont want you to do anything!

I find foaling a mare is divided into different sections, emotion wise. There are the 'butterflies in the tummy' as your realise that foaling is on the way. Heart in the mouth as you check for two feet and a little nose. Total relief as you sit back and realise all is well. Small panic and then more relief as the shoulders come through. A moment more worry until the hips clear the birth canal. Then the smiles of relief (and sometimes tears) as that new little life lays there in front of you, front feet stuck straight out, little head tossing, nose snorting!

All those ups and downs of an emotional rollercoaster packed into around 5 minutes or so - where else in life does it happen?


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

yes Anna and I can't wait for it I'm home now, just about to put my cranky Suzie away for the night!! it was a definite first for her to not let me brush her, even when I came home from lunch she didn't want me scratching or brushing her LOL not sure if the cows are still in will find out soon LOL

will give you an update when after I go out and feed them


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

Your cam is down Cassie!

Are you doing the change over?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

hurry up Cassie, we need a Suzie fix


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

well I was about to, but my brother is doing some restart thing on the computer and so I can't start the camera yet, sorry Ladies, Suzie is so stressed out with the cows behind her, so I have opened the paddock gate so that Smartie and Penny can come into her paddock and be with her.

I doubt we will be getting a foal tonight! she looks really close too... But she won't foal with the cows behind her not when she doesn't feel safe.



and Dad apparently can't move the cows out because he still needs to sort them some more tomorrow.... sigh,

I have soccer tonight at 8:30pm but don't worry I will have the camera up before then.

I think I need sleep, or maybe Suzie's crankiness has passed onto me LOL


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

Cassie, I don't want to worry you (that is Anna's job)



but be careful with the other horse in with Suzie, she doesn't need any extra stress right now, such as them wanting to play or worse fight



I will be much happier when the cam is back so that we can keep an eye on her.


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

oh sorry, Renee they are in her paddock but can come and go, she is in the stable and they can't reach her... but if you think I should put them back its easy done, I was thinking she might be happier with them near her,

yeah I know I'm sorry I blasted my brother LOL for not doing it this arvo when I was still at work, and it didn't matter as much if we couldn't see Suz!! gosh my brothers are dumb sometimes!! I am going to go out and check on her and will let you know how she is going


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought she was in the pasture with them, I think she will be fine in her stall and they might help her relax as you say.


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

ok good I'm glad



n sorry I should have clarified, the stable is in that pasture but she is locked in, and yeah hopefully they will help her, but ONCE WE GET THE CAMERA GOING!! if we notice that she is more stressed out then I will move them back, wish I could do the same with the cows!! oh well can't be helped!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

Cassie, any chance of an udder pic?


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah there is nothing to report tho... no change, I'll go out n try n take some...


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Say hello to Suzie!!! YAY CAMERA UP!! good work Andrew!! he let me use it again yippee!! LOL


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

Ladies I am going to have to put some sort of limit to your typing - I get nothing done in the morning trying to catchup





Slaney started her waddle a couple of days before foaling. She was running and bucking up to that. It was funny as she was making her way in for the night (waddle waddle) and there was a water bucket in her way and she did not want to go round it was it was such an effort it was easier for her to keeping coming a straight line. I could have sworn I heard her swear under her breath





I am so excited but I really hope she foals soon.

Dads can be very frustrating but you know the saying women are from Venus and men are from Mars


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

haha yep I do Karina LOL sorry for the catch up LOL

thats good to know about Slaney and the waddling,

how cute would have been so funny!!

do you still want the pics Renee?? LOL


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

No worries Cassie, it isn't necessary if there aren't any changes.


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

the only change is that there is some milk in her teats, but not enough to tell any changes, I might go sit out with her for a little while though before soccer so I will take my camera and try n take some pics, if she is settled enough, I think that the cows have settled down a bit now, she doesn't look as stressed. maybe if she doesn't seem very stressed I will move Smartie and Penny back and she may still get down to business tonight what do you ladies think??


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

I know its an odd angle but what do we think of her "v" tonight??


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

looks good but with all that fur


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

lol yeah I no I won't ever have a winter foaling again



to much fluff and too cold to clip, and oto cold for the foal , its just altogether too cold...

ok I have to warn you girls that the cam might go down for a second again while I'm gone, Andrew aparantly had to restart then he is finished. I have told him my username and pasword so he can get straight on again, Renee if it doesn't though is it alright if you msg me and I will ring him and beat him up over the phone LOL

I am only 15 min away and can race home if needed, hoping that she won't do anything... but will quickly check, before I go, Renee I'll msg you if any updates!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

o.k no worries Cassie, I have to go out now for an hour but I will be back by 21.15


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

Cam up and running ok now Cassie!

Seriously, if you want to show us a pic of her tummy, then please lay down in the straw alongside her to take it! LOL!! Alternatively just tell us when her tummy starts brushing against her lovely straw bed, and we shall know that she has dropped!





Good thinking to let her friends through into her paddock to keep her company. She still looks a bit on edge coz of the cows, I hope they WILL be gone tomorrow coz if she doesnt foal tonight, she may get more stressed when she does foal (protecting the foal) if they haven's moved. And I keep thinking of them eating all Suzie's specially saved grass!





Naughty Dad and naughty cows!!

Gotta leave now for most of the rest of the day I'm afraid. Will keep checking the cam if I can get to pop back in, but no posts until this evening.





Have a good day/night my friends.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

Have a good day too Anna.

All quiet with both ladies


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

have a good day Anna


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

hi everyone I'm back!! LOL

Andrew has just switched the computer off, so luckily I went and checked her when I got back in



the cows are which is good, Suzie is quiet, I will make sure it is up and running again before I go to get a shower!!

we won soccer 3-2 and we are coming 2nd on the board LOL just so you know hehe.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

congratulations


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

lol thanks, I am trying to get the camera back up grrr I wish he would stop moving things!! especially at night!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

Congrats on your win Cassie


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Karina, cam is almost back up again... I am headed to the shower, shouldn't be too long before you see Suz again


----------



## charli (Jul 27, 2011)

Still no cam for me....


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

no sorry Charli... he is trying to get it up... he better. I want to go to bed!! LOL will let you know when its up sorry everyone!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Suzie is up n I am off to get some sleep I'm exhausted!! night a;l will check in on her during thenight if she gets really stressed or you notice anything plse let me know, I hav barn alarm up





night all, zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## charli (Jul 27, 2011)

She is up for me too. She looks so cute....I can see the shape of her face now. She also seems to be dancing ....to the beat of her own drum!! Hurry up Suzie we want to see what you are hiding in there


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

I will watch her Cassie. Sweet dreams


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Renee n charli!! she is pretty cute hoping for a real cute foal from her nite all thanks


----------



## MeganH (Jul 27, 2011)

wow she looks huge right now! she is laying down with her butt toward the cam and she looks all belly


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

Well Suzie is flat out snoozing. She looks relaxed and havent seen her looking stressed so all appears to be well.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

Hope you are snuggled in your bed, but *not* counting cows LOL

Suz has her head tucked in the corner and must be sleeping, too.

Thanks all for the good wishes. I had last night a cough free

night, for the first time in over 2 months....Man did that feel good.

I think I may 'love' this new specialist.

An internaitonal clock is a stellar idea....

That'd give MaryLou something to do.

At first I kept wondering if you guys were pulling all nighter's

and was wondering when you slept or did chores till I saw where home

was for you.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

wonderful news Nancy that you slept well, I hope you continue to make fast progress. hugs from Italy


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

2.20am and Suzie has just gone down


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 27, 2011)

glad to hear your finally on the mend nancy. I hope you can stay well!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

Cassie was that you in with Peanut at 3am????

All looked quiet to me so wondering what brought you in.

Nancy glad you are still feeling better too. I hate being sick.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

Cassie, what are you up to??


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm in bed...? Why?? Ah I'm so confused was there someone in my stable?? I gave her extra hay like everyone said n she hasn't stopped eating all nite... I prob should go out there n check on her if someone else is out there I will!!!! Beware stay away from the ponies!!! Plse dnt tell me someone else was in there yuck I would hate that giving me goosebumps.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh there was someone standing with their back to the camera and nearly out of shot. Suzie had her bum to who ever eating and I saw (what I thought was you) that person leave. Did anyone else see or am I loosing it?


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Aghhhh hold on I am going to shine the torch from the eindow! We have had ppl stealing horse rugs around here I need to chrck smartie!! What did they look like? Renee did you see anyone?? Bahhhhhhhh


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Smartie n penny looked fine tho it was hard to see as it's really foggy karina I so hope your imagining things right now sorry to say but i HATE the idea of someone out in my paddock n int stable I feel yucky now!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

Goodness you are having an exciting night - repel all intruders I say!! Is everything OK Cassie, just checked Suzie and she seems to be looking for someone???

Sorry but i have only just got back, so didnt see the unexplained person.


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Ahhh Anna I can't sleep!!! I just shone the torch out there which woke up penny n suzie so they are prob stomping all around the place!N so suz would be watching them!! You can see the light on from the road but gosh i hate this!!! Karina plse plse plse be wrong!!! Yuck yuck yuck yuck yuck!!!!!!!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

Page finally came up for me for the first time this AM.

I didn't see anything either.

She seems calm but looks as she is looking about.

Freaky thought that someone would dare enter another's barn!!

Do you have farm dogs that bark when strangers comes onto the

property?


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Kingston my retriever usually does but his pen is on the other side of the proprty n he isn't as young as he used to be... He could be able to see n hear someone coming if he was awake he will usually bark but maybe i will leave him out tomorrow night


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Suzie is down n looking fine now... Karina I hope I haven't scared you off lol I just put a post on marestare to see if anyone else saw anything suzie down flat now n looking quite comfy my cutee little kid!!! Lol well i think I can go back to sleep now I'm all in a tizzy lol but my eyes are trying to close lol


----------



## MeganH (Jul 27, 2011)

I saw someone in with her at 3 something and thought it was you. It looked like a young girl (teenage/20s?? maybe?) But I Just thought it was Cassie so I wasn't really paying close attention. But there was someone in there for sure. not very long tho..


----------



## MeganH (Jul 27, 2011)

with marestare can they 'rewind' or look back on previous video?


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Ahhh thanks Megan but Ahhhhh I hate this!!!! Yuck yuck yuck yuck what did she look like??? Did she go over to suzie?? Gosh I feel ill!!!

I dnt think they record until the blessed event


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

no megan they don't record unless a mare is foaling


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

Cassie, Let your eyes go sleepy and count cows, now....see them leaving the Suzie and baby pen 

All looks safe and sound now and she is obviously totally relaxed enough to lay down.

I agree sickening feeling..who in the heck would be up at that time on a foggy morning

snooping in her bedroom?


----------



## MeganH (Jul 27, 2011)

She was in the bottom left corner of the screen with her back to the camera. When I saw her, she really didn't go close to Suzie. I think Suzie had her backside to the camera and she didn't turn to the person. Then the person left.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

Cassie if you are frightened wake your dad but we are all here watching


----------



## MeganH (Jul 27, 2011)

I keep Suzie and Peanut up on my computer screen and watch all through the day while I do housework and such as well. She is being watched by a few of us


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

Most strange - I was going to suggest that it might have been you dad maybe out checking the cows for some reason, who then decided to check on Suzie.


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Na the cows have been quiet all night so dad wouldn't have gone out. I'm just glad that we brought his big power saw in from the stable the other day I will give the stable a good go over in the morning karina n Megan roughly what did she look like? I know it's hard to tell but I know of one lady down this way who is very strange n she will often stop outside n show the ponies to her kids but that is during the day not 3 o'clock in the morning! Ok I have calmed down I have my puppy beside me cos I scared myself lol I will deal with it in the morning if anyone else saw anything or noticed anything please let me know arghhh





Ps Diane did you see anything? I was waiting on your input lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

Well whoever it was obviously didn't worry Suzie. Go back to sleep Cassie, we will be here - I'll keep the cam running while I get food ready and eat it too, also I can watch tv and the cam at the same time, although I might not post!


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone




I'll sleep for a bit



suzie is out flat tho she has her eyes open lol thankyou


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

Yikes I go out to muck out and there was pages to catch up on.

Ok so I sat down to my laptop to see what the ladies were at - I have them up side by side and I see a figure at the very bottom of the screen with what looked like a coat and blonde/white hair. They had their back to the camera and Suzie had her back to them eating. It just took me by surprise as it was just gone 3am so I thought it was you checking. They seemed to back out the door as I didnt see any face (sorry).

I would say something to your dad - better safe then sorry


----------



## MeganH (Jul 27, 2011)

exactly what she said ^^^

Light color hair and I think the jacket was a lighter color. maybe pink but I can't say that for sure.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

Megan I am glad you saw it too or else I would have been sure I was loosing it.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

I am just off to put Alby to bed cos he is shattered, can someone cover for me, I will be as quick as possible


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

She means he is really tired. Of course Italy is an hr ahead of me so its nearly 10pm there


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

english term for tired out


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

Dam internet is so slow - taken ages to get here to post.

Think something/someone is upsetting Suzie??? Unless she's just restless????? Or foaling??

Anyone else watching?


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

Just seen something in her stable, just visible near bottom of can, unless it is one huge bug right in front of the camera!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm sure there is something 'funny' going on. Is it worth waking Cassie and her dad?


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

I wonder as morning is approaching if the cattle are getting more active and vocal so that could be upsetting her plus its coming closer to breakfast.

I dont think she is foaling but something has her going


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

It could be the cattle although thought Cassie said Dad had moved them? She's grazing now, but not long before she was looking at something, she was snoozing flat out, then gor restless, then rolled, up and butt rubbed, looking very odd, then tummy looking, then staring at the back of the box. So no idea what she was up to!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

She looks fine to me.....another horse just stuck it's head over her stall door.

It must be getting light there now....and she's thinking of chow time.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

Bug or shadow was just back, did you see it?


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

I just saw a head in there too no wonder Peanut was acting odd


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

Ahhhh I had forgotten about the other horses plus the fact that Cassie has moved the camera - door used to be out to the left. Phew panic over LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

Diane, Cassie has moved the other two horses into the field with Suzie's stable so she can have company as she was worried about the cows.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

Didn't Caas say last night she let the other horses into Suzie's paddock to keep her calm

because of the cows being behind her stall?


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL I'm always a step behind you guys, sorry for the repeat of Anna's comment.

I have AOL and can only do one page at a time....bless their hearts.


----------



## MeganH (Jul 27, 2011)

theres a head again lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

is that cassie?

OMG its a horse, thank god for that


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

It's OK Renee - but been a bit exciting - Anna's been having a little panic LOL!!

The last page will explain most of it!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

I always thought the door was on the left side at the bottom of the left wall - as you look at the cam. But perhaps the whole lower wall is open to the paddock, so the other horses are looking over this and not the door??

Must admit that at times Cassie doesn't seem too pleased to have them peering in her stable.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry i just lept out of bed with alby and nearly threw him on the floor when i read Dianes message about something strange happening. I rushed to the pc and saw the horse without bck reading


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

All quiet now, so I'm going to get a cuppa and feed M, back soon!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL!! Renee, poor Alby, is he ok?


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Smartie is obviously saying hello to Susie checking she is ok sorry lol they will be going back later this morningjust so you know gate is bottom right  she is looking out it right now I had the strangest dream last night after everything lol I'll tell u l8r right now more zzz last night has knocked me round dam I already have a headache oh n the fuzzy stuff is fog just do u know




I think there must have been a fire down the road... Earlier will find out later


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

Alby didn't even wake up he was so tired. I feel sorry for Cassie cos she was so frightened and I must admit I was worried too, strangers in the middle of the night are NOT good unless they are horse.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

I think Anna has gone to change her


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

How do you know I wear any?

Back now, M fed, loo visited and cuppa in my hand - soon adding a ciggy to the list!

I'm sure there used to be a door at the bottom of the left hand wall - used to see the mesh on it when Cassie was waiting for food.

Cassie (when you wake up and read this) are you sure your right isn't our left? I'm sure i'm not going mad - dont answer that LOL!! This is going to bug me now! WHERE IS THE DOOR, WHY HAS IT CHANGED PLACES?


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

..changed the camera angle so we didn't loose that bottom left corner is what I remember her saying.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

I think the camera is on a different wall so hence the change in the door position. All quiet, Suzie waiting for breakfast.

I am now wondering if it was a horse I saw but I know I saw a person shape and no ears hence why I thought it was cassie. I clearly saw the horse this time, ears included


----------



## Eagle (Jul 27, 2011)

yep Cassie moved the cam yesterday, this way she can't hide from us.



The water bucket should now be bottom left.

I am off to bed now all the excitement is over and we know Suzie is safe. Night all you hookers ( don't blame me blame Heidi)


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you Nancy - no wonder I have felt disorientated when looking at Suzie for the past couple of days! I have missed the times when Suz left her stable in the morning - good job I suppose or I would have thought she was walking through the wall! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

Nite nite Renee - sleep well.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

Sleep well Renee.

My kids are in bed, horses are in bed and I am watching CSI (a double)


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

Night Renee





Sleep tight.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 27, 2011)

Poor Suz is very itchy this morning isn't she. Butt rubbing and scratching her shoulder/side over by the door, bless her. Not her usual behaviour. Must admit it has been a very strange night altogether.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

Amen to that, Anna.

Off to feed Zoe and Zaky & the other starvin' Marvins, their lunch and water some plants.

Be back soon...


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

Morning Cassie



, I caught your wave when you went to feed Suzie. So how is our girl doing?


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

morning all







ok first I have to report that all horses rugs were ok, all Dads tools (in tack room) are ok, besides my two brats making a mess overnight. nothing seems ordinary, only thing strange is some chewing marks on the outside panneling just on the otherside of the gate,

oh n MAJOR butt scratching going on from miss Suzie, you should see the gate!! covered in hair!! LOL

even with all the stress of the cows, strange ppl, the horses Suzie is very relaxed and very PINK!!

still no change in the milk department, I sort of don't want to test in case I hurt her udder and stop the milk coming down/?? another stupid question I know but can I do that??

Suzie rushed out of her stable as soon as I opened the gate LOLI bet it will be hard getting her back in tonight LOL but I will make sure that the cows are gone!!!

oh n I told Dad, he was concerned but when he saw that all his toold were safe he was ok.... we are going to be closing both gates to our property tonight, just to make sure!!





sorry for the hectic night you must be exhausted lol I know I am

well I better get ready for work, at least I get to leave for a few hours, going to empty out and put new straw in Suzies stable and maybe get a rest LOL


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

As its your winter Cassie I felt in the mood to share a few winter pics


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

We dont normally get a lot of snow but we got a bit the yr before last so the kids had to go out and make mini snowpeople

Here is my attempt at a mini horse (I was told it looked more like a westie)






The kids






My mothers inappropriately placed carrot on her rabbit






Slaney likes the look of the rabbits carrot






Slaney is thinking she might push my mother out of the way to get to the carrots


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

Jaw droppingly beautiful winter shots, Karina.

Love the family photos....

Somewhere, I have a photo of Michael making me a snow

German Shepherd and horse.

Makes me want to visit the land of my ancestors.

My son was there in '99 after graduating with a

Bachelor of Science, from college. He spent a

month touring the countryside.

Fabulous trip for him.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

So you have a bit of the Irish in you Nancy. What part of the country do you hail from? I am in Co. Clare which is in the west.

You should definitely make a visit but I cant guarantee the weather


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

I just drew a blank where they originated from.

Everything is still in boxes after our move here

to the farm 4 years ago.

The family names are Corner, my fathers side

and McGeary, my Mom's.

We have gazoodles of research of them arriving in Ireland

as early as the late 1500's/early 1600's ....

It is thought they might have originated in Bavaria, as lace makers

and settled, eventually, in Ireland doing the same.

Immigrated to New York/then Ontario,Canada, then into Michigan on my Dad's side.

A lot of shirt tail family still in Canada.

My Mom's family immigrated to New York and then came all the way West and settled

here, in Washington State in 1842, before it was a state.

Genealogy is fascinating....luckily I reap the rewards of relatives who are really

into it and I share tales with them of horses and dogs.....seems fair LOL


----------



## Wings (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Cassie, been following your thread and Suzie is really drawing this out for you! I hope her lovely foal puts in an appearance for you soon


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

You know I dont think I have every heard of Corner before. McGeary sounds like more of a Northern Ireland name. g

It is all very interesting and if you find out where your ancestors come from I would love to hear.

Ok I am definitely off to bed now.


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Wings, thanks for joining



I see your from the great land down under too, what part of Australia are you from??

yes she sure is LOL

its hard because I don't know when she was put into foal so I have to totally go via the signs that she is giving me



and because this is my first foaling it makes it even harder LOL

you would have noticed that we had a crazy night here last night, I'm exhausted LOL but everything is in order this morning and the gates are getting locked tonight, so hopefully the only visitor besides me, will be the filly fairy bringing Suzie her baby foal, filly hehe.






do you breed mini's yourself? how long have you been doing so? hope you dont mind my questions LOL if you have looked back you will know that I love to ask questions!!





night Karina, thanks for the snow photos,they are brilliant!! makes me want to take a trip to the snow now LOL we get ice here where I live but no snow, its snows about 1 1/2 hrs away from us but we are too low... where we live...


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 27, 2011)

Is that Suz laying in the shade or just a shadow?

Otherwise she is hiding, again.

11:40 edit...... She's up now...just midday rest.


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Brain wave!!!! though its not a very happy one,

what if last night the chic who came into my stable, was checking to see if Suzie had to foal... and if she had might have tried to steal it!!!!!!!



what do you think? that would explain why she came in then left again!!

well I'm not taking the chance!! their is a padlock going on Suzie's gate and maybe even the front gate!!

oh n for those who called my BEAUTIFUL Smartie a donkey!! here are some pics of him!!










oh n cos we are showing off our dogs lol meet Casper, my cavalier and Kingston my Golden Retreiver











and casper also loves a swim!! hehe


----------



## anyssapark (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, sounds like an action filled night at your place Cassie. What a worry to know that someone came into your property. Maybe you could get a few of those Solar sensor lights and put a few around the paddocks to be set off when someone/something comes in. Statistically they are supposed to make a bit difference if the intruder doesnt have the cover of darkness.

There have been many a foal theft in western Sydney - you are a fair bit more west, but its perfectly possible, and definately worth being concerned about.





Maybe you can also put a sign "SMILE FOR THE CAMERA" or "THIS STALL IS UNDER VIDEO SERVEILANCE" to let people know they are being watched and will be caught.

Im sorry this has happened and has shaken you up. Very concerning indeed though!


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

I was thinking of getting some of those signs Renee



hehe serves them right!!

thats what I'm thinking and its not worth the risk! so I have the padlock and she will be locked in at night now





no-one is going to be stealing Suzie or her foal!!

I am going to put some more sensor lights up as well, its just not worth it!!

oh Diane I totally agree about dog breeds!! being a vet nurse I see all the problems that are associated with different breeds as well!!

I love all my animals!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

Thankyou very much Diane



I plan on trying to find one of those sort of signs and maybe a beware of the dog sign on the main gate LOL they don't need to know that Kingston is a complete softy and is locked up at night LOL but his bark does sound ferocious he has a real deep low growl!! LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

hold on just checking now!!!

gosh it is very bright out there!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2011)

she seems restless but ok now, I will be home in an hour and I will check on her and spend some time with her, my poor baby girl she will must be exhausted!!!





Thanks for watching Diane!


----------



## Katiean (Jul 28, 2011)

cassie said:


> Brain wave!!!! though its not a very happy one,
> 
> what if last night the chic who came into my stable, was checking to see if Suzie had to foal... and if she had might have tried to steal it!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Cassie, you need a dog like I have. She is great with the horses. She even keeps my stallion in check. Great with other animals big and small. But let someone cross my fence line. They had better make their peace with their maker. She just did 8 days at "Camp Cup Cake" for an alleged bite. She didn't bite but tried to. Since it was a trespass it didn't count against her and she didn't have to go to county lock up. I told her the next time she better make sure she rips the arm off so I can start her a trophy room. This dog allows who I tell her to. Everyone else better watch out. We are now putting "Guard Dog On Duty" sings up.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 28, 2011)

cassie, what dear lord do you have going on over at your place..intruders, cows messing w/suzi..you poor thing. Yes signs..Alarm signs and you can even buy plastic real looking cameras to put up..they are about 5.00 ..they do lok very real. i hate living out in the boonies but luckily no one comes down my road ever.....hubby always wonders why I bother w/halloeen candy....dah ..silly husbands!!Karina I love those snow pictures wish we could fed ex some here.....of and yeah...it did look more like Westie...sorry....good attempt though....mine would have looked like a snow mound!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

I know Heidi!! more than what I want believe me!! but hopefully everything will settle down now... the intruder better beware I have a secret weapon that I'm not telling anyone!!! (evil laugh!!!) never again will they venture onto my property!!!

Katiean I do need a dog like yours LOL maybe I'll borrow my best friends dog, he is a mini foxy n is the best guard dog ever!!!

well I'm off for a little while, you'll prob see me on the cam, redoing Suzie's straw in her stable





see ya's all later!!

p.s Peanut you better not foal without me!! I would be most dissapointed!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 28, 2011)

I see ya...we need to get you I little 4 wheeler thing so your not luggi ng that monster wheel barrelLOL.. My 4 wheeler has been almost dead for about three years , ugly,rusty, loud, but boy oh boy it saves my butt every day....it still runs and Im too cheap to buy anew one....wish I could find a cheap used one on craigslist


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 28, 2011)

Heading to bed for the night.

Noooooooo excitement tonight Cass....OK?

Nite


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

nite Nancy





haha Heidi one of those would be GREAT LOL well the stable is empty



gonna let it air out a bit then go down and get some fresh straw!! watch Suzie will sleep all night in her fresh new bedding, OR even better she might decide to have a little foal for us!!!!! yes? YES!!!





padlock is set up n there will be no unwanted guests tonight!! only guests that are allowed is me and Suzie's little foal, oh and the filly fairy OF COURSE!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

Morning all, gosh you have all been busy. Great photos Karina, I think I will help you cool these American girls off






Oh and No the horses are NOT out in the pasture





Cassie, I thought about this situation all night and I was wondering? Does Penny have a pink hood on? I think it might have been Penny's head they saw and not a woman, Does she have a blonde forelock? When I saw the heads in the stall it took me a while to realise what was happening and by then I had totally panicked, nearly thrown my child on the floor and msg you to get your butt out of bed. It would explain why Suzie was so relaxed.

What do you think?


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

morning Renee!! hehe





I don't think Penny would have been able to reach her head over the gate, she is only just a little bigger then suzie... and Suzie has no hope! LOL Smartie does have a white hood on with pink border LOL but ppl would have noticed the ears!! did you see the pic of him back further??





I don't know but I just don't want to risk it, I don't like the idea of someone on our property I'd like to think thats what it was... I'm just not confident...





but its all good for tonight, the gates are getting locked and Suzie's is as well





ps love the pic!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 28, 2011)

Renee When and where was that photo taken?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

My potato chips pasture last year


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 28, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> What did you do -- smother it with onion dip???
> 
> .


I thought Cool Whip!! how deep was that snow..if I wasnt so fat I would love to go cross country skiing there...it sure is beautiful.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

The post are 1 metre, you can see in this photo with Britt who is 29,6"


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 28, 2011)

Thats some nice deep snow...well maybe a little too deep. I love your fencing by the way. I have one small area that I would like to fence in and was considering your type of fencing. Is it hot? Pros/Cons if you dont mind me asking/

PN stopped just as we were having fun


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 28, 2011)

I thought it was that hot electric tape..it usually come in different widths...i like the width she has. I think you can put it on those green metel posts too..it would be a project I could do myself and save the labor cost. hubbys not too keen on doing anymore fencing for a bit and im not going to be putting in 75 posts.dig dig dig!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

It is posts and tape with electricity, As long as I keep the grass from touching it and the electricity on none of mine will escape, even the stallions. The part where Britt is in the photo is one of the corridors that I have between each pasture so there can be no touching noses etc.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

I also have a large unfenced area that I cut the grass and then put the horses on and I uses the portable posts.






sorry about the fat furry thing in front of the fence


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

its huge!! mare? about to go feed the ponies and put them in for the night



just finished Suzies stable



you will see it soon


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 28, 2011)

The fat furry thing is rather cute if you ask me!

When you say portable are you refering to the green t posts?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

No the posts are white and plastic, there is one right behind the very large butt that odette seems to be wearing ( she has since been on a diet)

Diane and Heidi you should have both been in bed hours ago!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

Suzie and Cassie are back


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

ok Suzie is sweaty tonight!! she did a poo and a wee as soon as she got in her stable, her bag is a little fuller tonight,

we are going shopping for a few hrs but i will have my phone on me, dad is home and so Is my two younger brothers, I'll be home about 9pm 9:30pm I'll check on her then lock her in for the night





she hasn't been sweaty in ages, maybe its a sign?? I don't know can't believe Peanut hasn;t foaled though!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

Happy shopping Cassie


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks Renee


----------



## Wings (Jul 28, 2011)

These foal threads move quick! I vanish outside to do jobs and what a lot of catching up! Admitedly I was outside for half the day, lol.

Cassie I think you've seen my other thread so you now know I am from Mudland (I bogged the tractor today so the name will stick) and I've been breeding for the grand amazing total of 1 year




this year is my second.

My girl from last year, Twinkles, dragged the whole thing out for me as well. Being a newbie every change felt like she was about to pop out a foal at any moment. Two months later with no regular sleep I was relieved when she gave birth to Derby! At least this year I have somthing to compare the changes to.

You have so much good advice here, I wish I'd known about this place a year or two ago!


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Bree



that's exactly what I have been feeling finally someone who has had the same experience as me lol


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG more and more reading - I might need glasses soon.

Talk about an eventful 24 hrs with Suzie and to finish it off she had a cattle episode.

If that doesnt scare the baby out of her nothing will.

I am still thinking about the visitor I saw but it seemed like it was someone in the stable and no ears. I mean when I saw the length of ears on your boy Smartie when he had his head in a little later you couldnt miss them and also how he pulled his head out. What I saw was different.

Here is hoping for an uneventful night with Suzie. Have the cows gone??


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 28, 2011)

Morning all/evening to those in Aussieland!





Bit late here today - dodgy night last night sleep wise, so of course overslept this morning (do wish my sleep pattern would get itself sorted out! LOL!!), rushed out to do the boys, and then just as I'm wading my way through yet another plethora of pages, Cathy phoned for a chat - silly girl, coz she will be back here later this morning, but she does love to chat!!

Well I hope we dont have another night like the last one Cassie - too much stress and worry for my liking! But I'm sure it was a one off, and I still think it might have been a horse head that was seen at the bottom of the cam, not an intruder in the stable.

Poor Suzie and the cows - no wonder she got upset, with them invading her field. I suspect that her sweaty look when you got her in was a 'left over' from all her chasing around. I know you said that she doesn't want you brushing her now, but if you have a normal human hairbrush lying around somewhere (the hardish plastic type one) then to run this gently and slowly over/through her thick coat might be welcomed - mine love this treatment when they have got a bit hot/itchy and it means that you dont have to brush hard like you would have to using a normal horse brush. Might be worth giving it a try when you get back from shopping?

I love the pic of your big lad - what a gorgeous colour! Also the pics of the snow - especially the carrot one! LOL!! We had around a foot and a half of snow here last winter, but the drifts on the top of our mountain were over car height and impassible until a local farmer with one of those huge tractors and a snow plough went through. Then it was like driving through a single track snow 'tunnel', the floor of which rapidly turned to ice! Meeting someone coming the other way for that mile and a half was 'interesting' LOL!!

Off to check on Peanut and do catch up! See you later.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh doesnt suzy look so cute all curled up sleeping




:wub



:wub


----------



## Wings (Jul 28, 2011)

cassie said:


> Thanks Bree
> 
> 
> 
> that's exactly what I have been feeling finally someone who has had the same experience as me lol



We've all been there



Mine was just last year so fairly fresh in my mind! And I still consider myself quite the newbie! I'm sure my mares will give me the run around this year, at least you'll have a foal by then!

I never seem to tune in when Suzie is doing the cute sleeping thing, mostly when I check she is doing the statue routine.


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

LOL poor you Bree she is know as the snuggle bunny cos she sleeps most of the night long LOL

I just got back, checked on her and locked her in for the night...



she is still quite warm n a little sweaty, I brushed her down like you suggested Anna she seemed to enjoy it...

I don't know if you can see it from here, but it looks like she is fleshed out near her flanks a bit is this the foal in position do you think??





I'm back now, exhausted but had a good time.


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

ok girls my last question and guys LOL Hi matt!!



hehe

before I go to bed...

I have added the pic below, which I think shows really well, her flanks fleshed out, prob using the wrong term again sorry ... does this happen when they are close to foaling??




night all, going to catch some zzzzzz's hoping for a nice peaceful night unless of course Suzie has her foal


----------



## Wings (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like she's having a good munch now.

She's a bit of a cutie, you'll need to put up some new photos!


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol I do indeed



thankyou Bree



well I'm going to sleep now suzie is playing statue but dear one that's not your bedroom the middle of the stall is your bedroom!! That's the kitchen lol can you please go to bed?!

Haha can you tell im tired lol night everyone!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

nearly 23.00 and Suzie is flat out in the kitchen still


----------



## MeganH (Jul 28, 2011)

wow AGAIN.. you ladies sure do write a lot!

Love seeing all the photos





Both Suzie and Peanut will be up on the screen again today. Hopefully no unwanted guests. Lots of eyes keeping a look out.

Miss Suzie is eating away.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 28, 2011)

Good Night Cassie...its hard to tell for me if she is thinning in her flanks from that picture ..I think because she is wearing her winter woolies. But i DO think she has when i see her in her stall at a little different angle.

Cassie is it still easy to climb over the fence when she is locked in the stall...or is the lock outside on a gate. I would hate to be in a hurry and fumbling for the key if you need to get to her quickly...Im sure you have it all figured out. And doubly glad she will stay safe w/your added security. I forgot to mention...your biggie is beautiful..do you get a chance to ride much?


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

My girl seems very quiet except she has taken a liking to that corner all the sudden dam it suzie I can't get the cam over there!!! I have ways of getting in there quick Heidi



thanks. Thanks for commenting on my photo lol I still dnt really know what to look for lol

Well everything is quiet so I'm up to get a drink my throat is killing me n get back to sleep you ladies seem to be having a gr8 time especially on peanuts thread!! Talk bout a book!!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 28, 2011)

Well Suzie is nice and quiet and no visitors of any kind that I have seen although I have been running around a bit more today.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 28, 2011)

Yay, I reached the end of last night's chapters.

Hope you are sleeping well Cass and are not coming down with

a germ, as yu said your throat is sore.

Got Suz up and will be watching for alien invaders or errant cows.

Get your Zzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

all eyes on Suzie girls, it's nearly 3.00am


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone lol yes almost 3am I want to watch but dnt want to watch as well if you know what I mean lol

Thanks nancy I'm sure I'll be fine





Haha Diane I'm sure you will  once suzie has her foal I think I will have to print off this whole forum n put it in a book " my first foal" LOL!!! Hehe I like it!!!

Baby must be moving a bit tonight poor suz lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 28, 2011)

No-one need worry - I opened up the gun cabinet and am now sitting with the 12 bore pointed directly at the screen. Any intruder will get a huge suprise from me if they try to get to our Suzie tonight!

Come on, come on, whoever you are, just give me the pleasure of pulling the trigger!


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

3am all is quiet phew!!! It must be so hard for her to get up now Poor pregnant tummy!!! Well I'm back to sleep now she is watching the door but doesn't seem concerned... She looks like a big round ball from this angle lol poor little girl


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

Haha Anna is on the case!!! Yay Anna!!! They would sure be dumb if they tried getting in now!!! Lol


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol ok ok she is sniffing her poo gosh thats real lovely suzie lol not!!!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 28, 2011)

Yikes, glad you're not aiming this way, Anna LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

Ps what is with that corner tonight!!! It's really bugging mr now!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 28, 2011)

You are getting SLEEPY, Cassie

You are getting SLEEPY, Cassie

You are getting SLEEPY, Cassie

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, night night....we got her up and watching!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> No-one need worry - I opened up the gun cabinet and am now sitting with the 12 bore pointed directly at the screen. Any intruder will get a huge suprise from me if they try to get to our Suzie tonight!
> 
> Come on, come on, whoever you are, just give me the pleasure of pulling the trigger!


Girls get your coats on, we need to go and save Anna from herself before the


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 28, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Girls get your coats on, we need to go and save Anna from herself before the



LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 28, 2011)

OK OK, have put the gun down - but it's still right by my side. Needed to zip off for a shower now organising breakfast washing up before I start my evening meal - what a slob! Still there's only me to please, so who cares.





What does Suzie think she's doing. it looks as though she's doing droppings in her kitchen, bedroom and statue room? Doesn't she realise that she's got to lay down and have this baby very shortly and baby will not be pleased to arrive with its little face in a pile of poo.





Perhaps I'd better fire this gun and send all that sh*t skyward????


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 28, 2011)

She *is* really making a mess out of her room tonight.

Wonder what is up with that??

Is it a sign from the filly fairy???

Or just, when ya gotta go, ya gotta go??


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

Anna stop, my tummy hurts


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 28, 2011)

I suggest you stop doing so many press-ups then Renee


----------



## Eagle (Jul 28, 2011)

I have to go and put the kids to bed, is anyone watching Suzie?


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 28, 2011)

I be here!


----------



## MeganH (Jul 28, 2011)

poor Suzie looks like she's used the bathroom everywhere tonight


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm here too, eating my supper and casting my eyes between Suzie and the tv!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 28, 2011)

Apart from the fact that she has been using the whole of her stable as the toilet, Suzie has been really quiet tonight? Perhaps she is feeling a bit tired after her spell with the cows?


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 28, 2011)

Anna, you still about?

AOL dropped my feeds on all the cameras. Grrrr

It's timely as I need to go feed, check waters

for Zoe and the thundering herd....

I'll step away if you're about.

Edit::: 6:53 Cassie time::: Anybody here??


----------



## I3Emommy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is there a link to her camera?


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingspark

Thanks EMommy....let me know if you can access it and

then I'll go feed etc.

I can hear Zoe screaming at me thru the open windows that

I am past her lunch....demanding wench that she is LOL

Suz seems just fine, she's just moving about now as it's light out and her tummy is probably starting to growl...


----------



## MeganH (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm here. I don't always have the message board up but the cam pages are up on my screen. I have 3 now.. Moonlight, Suzie and Peanut


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 28, 2011)

Ohhh, THANKS Megan!

I'll be back.....

I'll go quiet Zoe before the neighbors complain -just kidding.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry Nancy - I also watch the cam but dont have LB's 'posts' up, dont know how to get everything on one laptop screen. So I usually just watch the cams (while watching tv!)

Hope Zoe didn't get herself too uptight while waiting for her food!


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

Yay for a quiet night!!!  well I wouldn't have minded if the filly fairy came lol but at least no other visitors




hi I3mommy did you get the cam to work??

Usually suzie is so neat in her bedroom at night!! Maybe she was demanding me out there hmmm I was exhausted lol sorry suz I'm coming now





Thanks everyone for watching


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 28, 2011)

She is definitely waiting to be fed she is so funny


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 28, 2011)

Come to think of it - it has been very quiet here tonight, or perhaps it just seems quiet after last night's excitement. Wonder where everyone is? Been checking Peanut and Moonlight alongside Suzie, but all quiet there too. Think I will pop over to Peanut's topic in case they are chatting over there.

If there is no-one around, then at least it is almost morning time for Cassie, coz I will be off to bed in the next 15 minutes, so she should soon be out to feed Suzie her breakfast!

So nite nite.


----------



## MeganH (Jul 28, 2011)

awww Cassie does Suzie have her tail braided with a little purple bow? I think thats what I saw


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm back.

Everyone fed and watered. Even detailed the stalls and put clean sheets down.

I am good until about our dinner time -7:30-ish- when I have to go measure feeds and

put cool water in for the night.

Zoe was just fine...she has an internal clock which says she is always starving.

She blames her BabyZaky - but she's like that even when she isn't nursing.

Definitely was a quiet night after Peanut finally settled.

Suz was so quiet thought she was in suspended animation for awhile, after she finished

messing up her bedroom so good.

Sleep tight, Anna.


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

yes Megan LOL Suzie has a purple bow in her tail hehe just couldn't resist I don't have a baby sister so my ponies have to do LOL

Suzie had runny poos over night, like cow pats, not all of them were like it but some were... hmmm, she is quite red inside again this morning and again I'll check her before I go to work





Yeah Diane she wanted out, the cows had heard me coming and thought I was feeding them, well Kia (my cow) mainly hehe cos I usually do feed her





if I get time tonight I might try a milk test if she lets me, if not I won't push the issue.

morning everyone, night Anna and Renee!! thanks for the watch!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 28, 2011)

Just saw Moonlight have her beautiful Little Filly!! and I hope that Suzie copies!!! what a gorgeous little thins and perfect foaling by mummy!!

Suzie I hope you were watching



:shocked !!!!!!! Congrats to Connie and Moonlight!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah sorry farrier came to do all ponies feet



they were so good for him, he didn't tell me he was here till after LOL silly Mark!!

I wouldn't be surprised if it was sooner Diane! she looks ready now!! really mushy poos swishy tail, she has been restless all day and is SO VERY relaxed behind, tail end is very soft and she has the definate V

It's my Dads bday tomorrow so I'm hoping she might foal tonight, or tomorrow night!!!





one of the guys has bet tonight, the rest have all bet, the 1st/3rd and 7th August.



lets hope its tonight.


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

cam will be down for a sec.


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

back up


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

ok I'm going to be honest I have come down from the high of Moonlight foaling... the foal is so gorgeous and happy. I just wish Suzie would hurry up





I'm just tired I guess...


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 29, 2011)

Hang in there sweetie. You are in the homestretch, now.

Maybe I should stop watching Suz and Peanut....it worked for

Moonlight as I was on just minutes before - Duh!


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

NO Nancy!! you have to be here to watch Suzie foal!!





Thanks Nancy


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll be there if I can 

Just hope she doesn't have her outside..it's near impossible to see her out

there in the extreme brightness.

Tomorrow at noon we are going to go get hay out of the field...but I'll be

around before and after.


----------



## Wings (Jul 29, 2011)

The home stretch is exhausting if you have already spent two months waiting! It gets even harder when you see everyone else's foals.

But you could look at it this way. Technically the Aussie foaling season doesn't start until the 1st of August so maybe she's running to our times instead



In which case she won't be late, she'll be early!


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

haha your right Bree, its still too long, I'm exhausted, just saw another gorgeous healthy foal be born!! stunning with that big stripe what a good mumma!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

oh n Nancy I totally agree bout the outside thing I tried to dim the brightness while at lunch but it didn't help to much!!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 29, 2011)

Heading for bed....

Night crew around tonight?

I'll be thinking positive thoughts in my dreams.


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

thanku! night Nancy.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 29, 2011)

See cassie, Suzi IS early after all...you just need the correct country!!


----------



## Wings (Jul 29, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> See cassie, Suzi IS early after all...you just need the correct country!!



I use to try and use that as an excuse at school.

"But Sir, I'm not late...if we go by English time!"

Funnily enough it never worked...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 29, 2011)

I am sorry but there are far too many pages to read all. Thanks Cassie for the msg last night about Moonlight. I went to put Alby to bed (about 5.45am your time) and I climbed in bed with him cos I was cold and I woke up this morning





We had a really crazy hail and rain storm yesterday afternoon and I was at the barn in shorts and a T shirt



It is over 300 meters to the house so I got absolutely soaked. Then I had to put Pat in as I phoned Matteo and told him to do it but he went out in the garden called him a few times and when he didn't come he gave up and went to play in the rain (boys, who needs em)

When I got in a stripped off and had a hot shower, it is crazy how the temperature drops when a storm comes.





I think all this excitement is what wore me out.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

Did wonder where you were yesturday evening Renee - but I had my suspicions that you might have snuggled down with Alby and zonked out!! So I was right. LOL!!

Nancy it is amazing how many foals get born when folks just 'pop' to grab a bite to eat, make a cuppa, take a quick shower, feed the cats/dogs, answer the phone etc etc.

If we all shouted that we were just going to ...............do you think we could fool Suzie and Peanut????

Sounds as though Suz is getting real close Cassie - no sleep for you tonight! LOL!!

Great news about Moonlight - at least you know that the filly fairy is now free to travel to Aussieland tonight!


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Anna!! will post later almost finished work for the arvo


----------



## Lindy-Lou (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Cassie.. Iv been watching your cam with great excitment..I have a mini mare due to foal anyday too..she has an udder full to bursting and showing all the signs that its going to be sometime very soon..its only my second foal so like you im watching her 24 hours a day in hope to see the birth..even though i had the cams up and watched her last time i did actually miss the birth and woke just as she had delivered..thankfully all went well..shes in at night and have cams on all angles in the stable that i leave on all night in my bedroom..so hoping i dont miss this one!!..looking forward to seeing your new baby soon..best wishes


----------



## Eagle (Jul 29, 2011)

Lindy-Lou, Hello and welcome, this is such an exciting time.



Are your cams public as we would all love to help you watch her.



I am in Europe so I cover the night shift with a couple of friends.

hi Cassie



I see our girl is in for the night, any changes??


----------



## Lindy-Lou (Jul 29, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Lindy-Lou, Hello and welcome, this is such an exciting time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Lindy-Lou welcome!! thanks for watching my girl she is very special to me and now to my marestare friends as well!!





yes are the cams public?? would love to be able to help watch!!!





Hi Renee, she was more then willing to come in tonight milk is a very green 6.4 not dropped. but on the edge of 6.4 so could be anytime...

she Is very relaxed and swollen behind, I heard that was a good sign??

she is as long as my hand is long behind which is wait let me find a tape measure... we own a hardware store but I can't for the life of me find a tape measure!! LOL Dad says my hand is about 5-6 inches long, so suzie is about 5-6 inches LOL she is a VERY bright pink with little bits of red...

she isn't sweaty at all, but we will see about later!

I have youth group tonight, and we are going bowling which is about 15 min away, Dad will be home and so will mum... but I don't think Suzie will foal between now and 10pm, she may not even foal tonight, prob not...

LOL


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks again not too many pages so easy enough catch up lol.

Suzie looking quiet so all is well.

I am tired today too. Stayed up WAY too late and paid the price as Abby was very restless so was up to her a good bit. So feeling like a Zombie this morning. I think I need a pot of coffee LOL


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

lol be careful you don't overdo the coffee Karina!

morning hope your able to get some rest today then... and by rest I mean lounging on a comfy chair in front of the computer LOL





off to youth will try and do a ring test when I get back thanks girls!


----------



## Lindy-Lou (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi..unfortunately the cams arnt public although id love to have help watching her..my husband agreed to have the monitor on all night in the bedroom but has to be said he doesnt share my excitment at 3 in the morning when i see her rolling or alot of tail swishing..



 ..i try wake every few hours if im happy shes comfortable get some sleep..would be great to have extra eyes knowing that shes safe when im sleeping..its so exciting and im so glad iv found others that share that lol..i was begining to think i was a lil strange getting so excited over the birth of my new baby foal..they certainly do keep us guessing though I love watching the cams online and its so beneficial to us with less experience in the foaling dept..thanks for sharing

OOPPSS..appologies for the earlier post ..Im new


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Lindy-lou, great to have you join us on our matestare watching (hope you will check in to Peanut's topic too?) How exciting - hope your little mare has a nice easy foaling and a pretty, healthy (filly) foal. A small word of warning though - if you think she is that close to foaling you should be watching her 24/7 (no sleeping!!), even a visit to the loo can be too long away from watching, those few minutes could be enough to save a foal's life had you been right there at the time!

It is a little easier when you have marestare and can co-opt friends to help watch, but other than that endless hours of night (and day) watching is the price we pay for having foaling mares - as I well know from the past! LOL!! Even with marestare I still panic at the thought that Cassie wont wake up quickly enough or, even worse, be so tired it takes several alarms/phone calls to rouse her - ask Cassie, she'll tell you (and so will the others on here) what a worrypot I am! LOL!!





Anyway all fingers/toes/hooves and paws are crossed here for you and your little girl!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 29, 2011)

good news about the progress Cassie. My mares are small and don't get much length but the do swell a lot. Here are a couple of photos of Britt, the first is her normally and the second is an hour before. See how it has swollen?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 29, 2011)

Suzie is down and resting


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

Just checking on the lovely Suzie.

Get out there Cassie and pick up those poo piles, we cant have Suzie foaling in a dirty bedroom! If she foals in a dirty bedroom you are going to have all that lovely clean straw thoroughly mixed up with trampled, spread out sloppy poo as she marches round and round getting ready to foal, which is not a good thing for the new baby! I know I'm fussy but we pick our piles as soon as they are done and also get the final sloppy ones as the mare is doing her last walk about, so as she goes down to foal, she has a clean bed under her - and we are not kneeling in mucky straw while assisting.





Off to do some washing and other chores, but will be checking back regularly on Suzie - no posts though (hooray I hear you say! LOL!!)


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

PS. If you have been looking at other mares foaling or seen pics of new foals, you will see a lot of dirty bedding in the stalls! Loads of clean straw and poo piles picked up promptly will mean a lovely clean bed!!

I'll shut up now!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 29, 2011)

Cassie you better hurry home and start cleaning.


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL I'm sorry Anna!!!



I only just got home, about to go check on her and do late night poop duty!! I wanted to check to make sure I wasn't waking her up first though





be back in a minute!! or 3 hehe


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

Suzie even more swollen now, still pink I think the redness comes when they are about to foal isn't it?? LOL


----------



## Eagle (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine don't always get red. Did u look at the pis I posted?


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

Pis Renee?? Interesting! LOL!!! And yes those PICS you posted of Britt gave a perfect illustration.






Good girl Cassie, now lets see if you can keep it like that?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry about peeing on Suzies thread. Rofl I meant pics


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

lol yeah I did, its so hard not knowing anything bout Suz except for the fact that she has no problems foaling,

I will try my hardest madam Anna lol you hear that Suzie I hope you will help me hehe


----------



## Eagle (Jul 29, 2011)

Can you repost the old pics of her hooha with a new pic?


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

umm I'll try and take a new one tomorrow if I can, its my dads bday and I have to work at the vets all day then go to a party after but I will try my hardest...


----------



## Eagle (Jul 29, 2011)

Send my regards to your dad


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

well I'm going to get some sleep now, night all I'll be u[ checking her during the night...

oh n she does the flank area fill out when the foal is in position, last night n tonight Suzie has been like this...hmmm??

night all


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

oh n thanks Renee I'll tell him my friend from Italy says happy birthday Dad lol he'll think its great!! LOL he is such a character my dad, n though we get cranky at each other sometimes I really do love him!! he has a surprise coming to him tomorrow!! hehe hope he likes it!!


----------



## MeganH (Jul 29, 2011)

Miss Suzie is down and resting now.

Not as many posts to catch up on this morning, thankfully.





My screen is back to a split screen of Peanut and Suzie. Watching. Waiting.








I do like Suzie's purple bow, Cassie


----------



## MeganH (Jul 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your father





This time difference gets me confused sometimes.





Goodnight Cassie!


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol goodnight megan n thanku yeah it is confusing lol it the 30th July 11:21pm here n its the morning of the 30th there lol very confusing!! Night all I think the kitchen is suzies new bedroom lol naughty girl I might have to change the camera angle tomorrow grr suzie she is up again now. Nite


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 29, 2011)

Sleep tight Cassie. All quiet down under


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 29, 2011)

Morning everyone or good afternoon or good night to those just dozing off.

Hope you are tucked in Cass....

I'm about for a bit till we head out for hay...

Non-productive night for the night crew, looks like.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

2.11am your time Cassie and Suz munching hay quietly.

Hope you are getting a good snooze, I'm normally around for another 6 hours so that should get Suzie to breakfast time. As usual I might not post, but will be checking regularly.


----------



## MeganH (Jul 29, 2011)

tooshie rubs


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

Popping out to do my boys - keep watching folks.

Diane you must take more care of yourself - I hope you didn't drive home after 2 bottles of wine!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry but I have to go and pick my car up, I hope you girls will cover for me. Xxx


----------



## MeganH (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm watching


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm back.

8 blocks TOO FAR Diane!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 29, 2011)

8 blocks????? Bad girl


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 29, 2011)

Heading out to the hay field .....

Be back in a few hours....to see Suzie's baby






She's looking pretty casual about it right now though.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

Although we seem to have several smaller piles of poo, Suzie shows no signs of wanting to foal so far tonight.





Peanut has just had scratches from Heidi and been let out again for the afternoon.

Life is getting pretty boring!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 29, 2011)

Suzie is laid down. I suppose she is resting before breakfast.

God things seem so boring now after a Witch went to see Peanut (no not you Diane



:rofl the old lad slumped over the table and Cows gone mad, strange person and smartie poking his head in with Suzie. Its just too darn quite. We need some entertainment - preferably foaling


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree.








Suzie just up after a long sleep! Must be getting near brekky time in her mind?


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

Not more



Diane, surely 2 bottles is enough for one day!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh the bliss of a good scratch. LOL!! Go Suzie go.


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm awake really I am zzzz I so dnt want to work today!!! But I have to o I Better get up n go feed the ponies then go...


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 29, 2011)

Yep Cassie - get poor Suzie fed, she's been waiting and getting rather impatient! (as only Suzie can as the hour approaches LOL!!)

Have a good day at work.


----------



## cassie (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Anna she is fine this morning

Outside n having her breakfast talk to u all tonight see ya


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 29, 2011)

Good Night Anna

Good Dinner and Drinks Diane

Good Night Renee

Good Night Karina (I think)

Nancy...you must be having dinner about now...if shes out of the hay field yet

Have a Good day at work Cassie

Hi Marty


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 29, 2011)

I am heading to my leaba now shortly so will be switching off the computer. Our ladies have been very boring today.

Heidi we are turning into the Waltons with all the good nights, good mornings and good evenings





Goodnight everyone - have a good night, evening or morning depending on your timezone


----------



## Wings (Jul 29, 2011)

Morning (Night) all!

I see Suzie and Peanut are keeping the suspense going!

Cassie I reckon Suzie will keep you waiting until Aussieland 1st of August... so if she foals on the 1st of August for us and the other marestare crew people see her on the 31st of July does that mean they saw her first?



:rofl


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm baaaaack.

What'd I miss, What'd I miss?!?!

Ohhhhhh, not much, huh?!?! Guess my theory of not watching

doesn't work any better than watching - Dang!

Mother Hubbard's cupboard is no longer bare....One more load of

hay come August or so, given our stupid summer this year, when they bale

the Alfalfa and we'll be good on hay till next haying season.

Went to the feed store, too, and we've pony cookies,

apples and oats,yummy their favorite, and a fresh bag of grain.

And my sweetie pie took me to lunch.

Productive afternoon in lovely Grays Harbor.

I'm about till dinner time, now....


----------



## MeganH (Jul 29, 2011)

...seems like its been a long day (night to some)

both the girls have been quiet. Hope to see that change soon!

goodmorning and goodnight to all.

I have seen someone in the pasture moving what looked to be wood.

Come on Suzie! Let get to foaling!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 29, 2011)

I saw that, too, Megan.

Looks like ?maybe? it was Cassie's Dad working on a project

on his birthday? Or maybe a brother?

He didn't wave though LOL

Happy Birthday wishes to your Dad, today...hope he's having

PERFECT DAY.

Heading to the barn to catch up on some late detailing that needs doing before the kid's bed time....


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 30, 2011)

Getting ready to check out for the night, Cassie.

Looks like Suz is having a light lunch out in her paddock.

Hope you had a good morning at work and are having fun

celebrating your Dad's birthday.

Swing shift signing off.........catch ya tomorrow.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 30, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAD!! Hope you have a great Day and enjoy your party tonight.








Hope you enjoyed your dinner Diane - however IF you had been drinking aswell and you worked out the hours, I think you might just find that you would have been 'topping up' your alchol level within 24 hours!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 30, 2011)

morning Anna, Night Diane, Nancy and Megan





Happy Birthday Dad





Cassie, I hope you are having a good day


----------



## cassie (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm back, about to go check Suzie get changed then go to the party!! I'm exhausted worked an 11 hr day and had to do 6 hours of surgery.

so won't be staying at the party too long and besides I don't want to chance Suzie foaling without me!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 30, 2011)

welcome home and sorry you have had a rough day



I am sure you will have fun at the party


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I see Suzie is in one piece too - maybe she also needs a letter from Santa.

Happy Birthday to your Dad Cassie.

Hope you get to rest tomorrow Cassie.

I am going to a hen party tonight but wont be going till all my kiddies are tucked up in bed and will only go for an hr or two. Luckily its just down the road so not too far to travel.


----------



## MeganH (Jul 30, 2011)

Good morning and Goodnight, ladies!

Cassie I hope you get some rest. Sorry you had a long day. I was a vet nurse/assistant before I had my daughter and some days were definitely draining. Hope your dad had a Happy Birthday and enjoy the party!

I see Miss Suzie is quietly grazing in her stall. Is that black dish in the lower corner her food?

It will be quite a boring day here in our house. Watching Bambi with my daughter till she naps then waiting for my husband to come home. I will be watching our ladies and doing housework (booooo) as usual.

I sent a request to join the marestare message board but my account is not activated.. still. Since Cassie is overseas who will be able to call her to alert her to Suzies soon to be foaling?


----------



## cassie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Megan!! n everyone just got home zzzzzzzzzz LOL I blew you all a kiss did you see??

Megan I LOVE BAMBI!!! it just came out on blue ray here n have watched it so many times!! I'm a sucker for anything Disney hehe





Suzie hasn't changed since the last few ngihts...

yes Megan I hung it back on her gate just in case she decides to have her foal





Renee, has my number is wonderful and has already rang me once and msgd me quite a few times LOL Heather, the owner of marestare has also rang me, I do keep barn alarm up on full volume and have always woken up to the sound of it so far, LOL

well I am falling asleep while writing this so I'm off to bed thanks for watching ladies and all the well wishes, Dad had a great day!! he even did more work on my stable and it is looking BRILLIANT!!!!! I love you my Daddy!!!





well its actually sunday morning here now



hoping for a sleep in tomorrow,



LOL

night all!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 30, 2011)

Glad you all had a good time Cassie. Hope you get a good nights rest


----------



## Eagle (Jul 30, 2011)

1.25am and Suzie is flat out zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cassie (Jul 30, 2011)

Haha um well 1:17am up sternal lol


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 30, 2011)

1:33 your time - browsing for food

and you sound like you should be sawing logs after your day Cassie.

Darn uneventful night for the night shift/or were they the morning shift.

I'm confused, AGAIN. Midnight shift, Pacific Daylight time, anyway.


----------



## MeganH (Jul 30, 2011)

I did see you in with Suzie and the kiss





My daughter loves Bambi. She will ask for Black Beauty, Charlotte's Web, Flicka, Ratatouille, Nemo and Bambi. I like them all





Miss Suzie is up, still very quiet.

Glad there are so many wonderful people involved in the mare stare cam and this thread


----------



## Eagle (Jul 30, 2011)

Megan don't forget The Barn Yard, that is my all time favourite.

Madam is back down resting again.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 30, 2011)

2:50 Suzie time..

I like her position, laying flat on her side but not

seeing anything productive happening.

Well, foo, she is up again, browsing for food.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 30, 2011)

I have to go out for a few hours


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 30, 2011)

Michael just said we're making a trip to Olympia to do some grocery shopping.

Who needs to eat....doesn't he know we've things 'happening' here.

Well, that's a big lie, I guess LOL

Last night he was cute, though....I had to go do a breathing treatment and asked

him to sit with his laptop and watch, the girls, while I was doing that.

He kept yelling me updates about what they, were/were not doing......

Think he's a keeper/better humour him with keeping food in the house...

He's the eater.

Be around for a bit longer though.


----------



## MeganH (Jul 30, 2011)

I have never seen The Barn Yard!

My littlest one does not want to nap today but I think she's tuckering out. I showed her videos of minis in shows in liberty classes and she loved it. I love watching those videos!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 30, 2011)

She is still resting, I am sure she is thinking about breakfast lol


----------



## I3Emommy (Jul 30, 2011)

what is her marestare link?


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the mad house! The marestare is http://www.marestare...alias=kingspark.

If this doesn't conect for you then scroll to page 8 on this topic and the 'conection' is there for you.

Hi watching friends. Sorry missed most of tonight for Suzie - although did keep checking in. My day went to pot LOL!! Morning with Cathy was ok, but got a bit late home as had to help move some young cows around. Did a bit of gardening during the afternoon, short rest, teatime boys and then went to walk the fields with M. Was on my way back through a field of hay length grass when I passed a pile of fresh droppings where no dropping should be found?? Ah ha! there's been someone here sneakily, I thought. Looked about, no sign. Thought, better leave here and go check the mares (half of their 25 acres run alongside these three 'hay' fields) I might have an escapee? Just leaving the field when I looked over the slight slope towards the water tank and there I saw it! The escapee was almost hidden from view munching away on the long grass as fast as was horsily possible. LOL!! Madly refusing to PANIC, I walked all the way back to the house, collected yards of string (what would we all do without good old baler twine when needing to do quick fence repairs!) scissors and a halter.

Back over the fields again to the 'dodgy' fencing (it is a bit dodgy I'm afraid) but couldn't find a gap or a hole anywhere. Still I tied some string to it in places and hoisted it up to the big overhanging trees to tighten it up, to the interest of about half my mares, who of course came to the fence to see what I was doing! They told me that they were just looking, but I know they were hoping that I would move along to another gate and let them through to 'sample' the long 'hay' field. (These three hay fields are left to grow up all summer, coz we use them for the winter months, once the grass has died/become just bulk food, for the herd - great last winter when we were covered with over a foot of snow, they all had a great time/kept lovely and warm scratching and digging through the snow for the long forage - inspite of having huge round bales of hay available!)

Fence repaired, I caught the little varmit and lead it back through two other fields and shoved it back through the gate and in with its friends. Of course it just happened to be our smallest, fattest mare, who really didn't need to be out grazing on long fresh grass - little tyke! She shot off into her field and scampered off with the rest of the herd chasing after her, wanting to hear all about her adventure.

Got back to the house, exhausted, just as dark was falling, and in great need for food and a cuppa. Poor M was two hours late with her evening meal, the cats were all complaining, and I missed my fav tv programme of the week! Grrrrr!!

Still at least Suzie didn't foal! LOL!!


----------



## MeganH (Jul 30, 2011)

What an eventful day for you Anna!

Not so eventful for Suzie and Peanut


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like a full day, Anna.

What these guys don't do to keep us exercising and

our hearts beating at a rat a tat tat.

Our tallest mare, Lady (in avatar) can skinny her way

thru most any spot where she thinks she might find a more

tasty morsel......Probably has something to do with the

fact she's been in the fat girl pasture,

with friends though, since the lush grass has been coming

up, since March.

Sorry I didn't miss any foalings while I was grocery shopping....

I'm about for swing shift watch tonight....


----------



## MeganH (Jul 30, 2011)

I saw Cassie taking some pictures




Hopefully they are to share


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 30, 2011)

LOL Anna I love to read your adventures. So what was your favorite programme that you missed?

So I am guessing Suzie is out and about as there is no sign in the stable so I assume all is well.

Had a great night at the Hen - its still going strong.


----------



## cassie (Jul 30, 2011)

hi girls



I have had a great morning with my ponies, love and attention and scrathes, thought i would take some piccies of my beautiful stable for you all to see, not finished yet but is looking GREAT!! will put them up later, we have friends coming over so I have tidy up the pig sty that has become my room!! lol





will be watching Peanut, n the cam is down at the moment but will be back up shortly





oh n Suzie has until 12pm tonight to have her foal before it becomes a August baby!! ahhh lol as long as its beginning of august I suppose I can live with it LOL


----------



## MeganH (Jul 30, 2011)

come on Suzie! I am off to bed and hope the girls are more 'interesting' tomorrow.


----------



## cassie (Jul 30, 2011)

haha, so do I Megan, so do I!! LOL

night, have a nice sleep, dream of the filly fairy visiting me!! LOL n Suzie


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 31, 2011)

I am getting sleepy.....got any photos to show us

that you took today?

Suz looks like she's having a fine afternoon in your winter sunshine.


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been in and out with Suzie all day today, as she has been acting very strange... she still at 2pm hasn't finished her breakfast, has hardly touched the hay i gave her at 10am (and its really nice hay too) been really sooky but I have to go to her, she hasn't been moving round in the paddock much at all... I think she is feeling very uncomfortable today, maybe tonight she will be so sick of her little foal she might pop it out for me!!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 31, 2011)

Really?!

I thought maybe I missed her getting some lunch.

Hmmm - could this be progress?

How's her pooping doing? Any change?


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

cow patties, not runny but definate cow patties.

nope that was breakfast left overs...


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 31, 2011)

Suzie, Suzie, Suzie.....

Maybe all that laying flat out during the night was something

not her just being lazy girl.

You've got me awake NOW!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 31, 2011)

Cant see her very well in the paddock..hope suzie and peanuts dont foal at the same time


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

i think she is in early labour!!!!!





she was lying out in the paddock and I came up to her, she usually gets up when I go out but she didn't, she was breathing heavy would stop then do a reall big breath, this happened the whole time I was out there!!!

she is VERY OPEN behind, I have brought her in the stable, please keep an eye on her, I am meant to go do end of month at both stores right now, but i don't want to!!!

AHHAHHHH so exciting!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

well I have to go run end of month, please watch her, Dad is home i am on my mobile!! hopefully moving her, will have settled things for a while.

Suzie you have to wait at least 3 hours!!!

I really don't want to go but the sooner I go the sooner I get back!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh Cassie I wish you didnt have to go! I've got her up but Im not sure for how long. Im sure all will go great!! big hugs and prayers being sent to Australia


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 31, 2011)

Who do we have coming on.....

I'm up for a bit more but I'm pretty much toast.

My grand-est baby is coming tomorrow with his folks

for BBQ....


----------



## Eagle (Jul 31, 2011)

give me 10 minutes to feed the horses and then I am here


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 31, 2011)

She is crossing her legs as you are running to feed.

Glad you're here Renee!

Maybe I'm wrong but the angle is set so close now

that if she goes down in less than that specific

area focused - we could miss the whole thing...

tell me it's my computer.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 31, 2011)

doesnt she tend to go down in the middle anyway...most of the time


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 31, 2011)

....'most of the time' went out a long time ago, with these girls LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 31, 2011)

Nancy, that sounds like fun tomorrow..and you get to be w/the grandbaby and eat BBQ








silly me


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 31, 2011)

good night diane


----------



## Eagle (Jul 31, 2011)

I am back, sorry it took ages but one of Matteo's ponies escaped and she was right up near the road



My neighbour has planted beans so I pray she didn't go it his field and cause damage. I guess I better go and read mu insurance policy.

Shucks what a way to start a day. Anna what is it with the girls today?


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm here! What has been happening with Suzie - it's a bit early for her to be in? Just read the last couple of pages and gather that Cassie is a bit worried about her. What a pity Cassie has to go to the store, she should be here just in case, couldn't someone else have done it, it would be such a shame if she missed Suz foaling!

Mind you Suzie looks ok at the moment, although from the camera angle I looked at a second ago, she does look as though she's heavy breathing!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh Renee, not you as well - naughty pony!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 31, 2011)

good morning Renee, sorry your morning is starting off so crappy. Glad your pony is safe and hopefully didnt play Jack and the Bean Stalk to long


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Peanut is down now in her boudoir. This is not going to be easy - dont usually have to keep 'close' watch on Suzie until Peanut has reached her daytime hours. Lots of flicking between cams and postings going to keep me busy for a while. LOL!!


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm glad you guys are on now.....heading to bed.

Suz doesn't have to wait till morning, on my account, should she get a

hankering to bless us with a baby LOL

Although it'd be a pity to miss it after all this time.

Cass said she was breathing heavy out in the pasture and sweating so she brought her in.

Suz may be a bit confused as to why she is in her bedroom when she should have hours

left outside..... Or maybe outside is where she is used to having her babies?

Night


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 31, 2011)

Good Morning Anna, I was just going to post that i thought poor Suzi was confused about being in her stall...looks like Nancy had the same thoughts.Its usually not this bright in her stall and she turned a certain way in the cam and she really looked like a little tubba wubba. Her tail bow is darling!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

She certainly seems a bit confused, bless her! But maybe it will put her off thinking about foaling until Cassie gets back - also gives us time to watch Peanut having her baby??


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello again all..Im not sure why but i couldnt sign in so in the end had to re-register with my name spelt slightly differently..I havnt missed anything as i was still able to read and of course watch but couldnt post..where do i see Peanut's cam??.. is she on "never too mini farm" ..iv been watching her for some time too.. its all getting very exciting..no progress with my lil girl either..I did have alot of puffing when she was laying down the night before last and made my tea n bickies ready for all the excitment but im sure it was just the pressure of laying on that belly as she starting munching happily again once she was up..not totally convinced she will stop munching though even for labour


----------



## Eagle (Jul 31, 2011)

Lindi-loo Yes

Peanut is at Never too Mini Farm and

Suzie is at Kings Park Miniatures


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Lindy-lou, when is your mare due - or did I miss this from earlier? Do give us all the info - age, foals, who she's in foal to etc (we are a nosy lot! LOL!!)

Off now to do my boys, back in about an hour. Hang in there girls!


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm home for the night now phew, bout to go out n feed them!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jul 31, 2011)

So glad its the same Peanut Im really enjoying following both of them..the laptop goes on first thing in the morning and stays on most of the day so i can keep checking..its so addictive they need to put a health warning on mare stare as i stuggle when its time to shut down and go to bed..its so nice to wake and see a healthy foal though when you do miss them..I was following the 2 mini mares on Happy Appy Acres and couldnt believe the sad news when i switched on that day so sad..thankfully most births do go well without any major problems though and i find the weeks/months before just as exciting as the birth itself..watching and waiting for the first signs of labour..nothing like it..so come on girls can we see a lil action now plz


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

talk about it LOL i'm home now suzie so anytime!! LOL she is picking at her dinner.... isn't red inside at all and seems pretty content but doesn't want to move round much, two poops in the stable that were very runny cow poop, I tried to test her milk she wouldn't have a bar of it...





anyway going to get some dinner I will be keeping a close eye on her, should I keep the low alert on tonight just in case??


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jul 31, 2011)

My mare is due 10th August..shes in foal to my spotted stallion that iv had for 17 years..hes actually bay with a few black spots in his coat although he does have spotty nose and bits he also has the stripey hooves..shes a 9 year old dark chestnut with a blonde mane and tail..a gorgeous lil mare but very untrusting..when i first bought her 4 years ago she was so very nervous and in foal..knowing i had alot of time and patience felt i could win her round..shes so much better can be approached in the paddock without a lead rope lol and groomed now without being held..her previous owner cant believe the transformation..sadly she will run a mile if my son walks within 50m and will not let me touch her ears or her mouth..i can live with that..shes never nasty just worried..she has a home for life here with us and i spent a long time looking for that special pony to join us after having my other pony put to sleep at the ripe old age of 33..i did as much research as possible into her history and as far as i know has only had 1 foal which she had here with us a gorgeous clot foal also chestnut with flaxen mane n tail..he now lives with my best friend and his companion where he will live forever..im not a breeder and have no intention of having foals to make money just enjoyed the first so much couldnt resist having another and to have a foal from my old boy is so exciting..goes without saying male or female it will have a forever home here with us..Im sure the new baby will be a bay and im sure tiny as mum is 32in and dad 30


----------



## Eagle (Jul 31, 2011)

Cassie keep the low on as extra eyes are always good. We watch and wait. Lol


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh the excitement of it all. I am here all day so will be keeping both ladies up again. The change in behavior could mean that baby is positioning itself so hopefully means we are still getting closer.


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks everyone, she has left her food again tonight n I am watching her. thanks everyone for watching her too


----------



## MeganH (Jul 31, 2011)

Yay I am glad to wake up to something 'interesting'!! Suzie HAS to foal sometime soon!

I think I still see some feed in her feeder. Right now she is just standing looking bored.


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

Just checked on her the CRANKY bear!!! Lol misjudge poops I have ever seen still pink inside n relaxed felt foal move while I was out there... She is very still... But she was very still all during the day too. Renee can I get you to put my mobile no up? With the international code? Please? The second no on marestare is wrong

We had friends over tonight n one of them is a real Aussie bloke lol loud funny lol anyway the whole time he has been saying the foal will be born on the horses birthday lol which of course is tomorrow lol so when they were leaving he yelled out to suzie " horse you have 23 hours to have that foal otherwise you have to wait another 365 days!!" lol we were in stitches laughing I'm sure all our neighbours would have heard him which just made it funnier!! Lol

I'm going to get a little sleep i will be awake watching her during the night. She has just gone down sternal... But is looking ok can't decide if she wants to go flat or not... Cute little girl!! Night for a little while






Thanks for watching everyone!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 31, 2011)

She is flat out now with her back to us so she must be in a mood lol


----------



## Eagle (Jul 31, 2011)

Cassie's number is : 0061 419 232 062

she can receive messages on this number too.

Night Cassie, we on her case so sleep well.


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

Thankyou Renee!!





did everyone just see suzie? down sternal, then flat, then sternal then flat, two rolls back up again, two yawns now having a nibble of some hay....

poor baby girl!!

I'll be asleep with one eye open I think LOL!!

thanks for watching, I have barn alarm up n as Renee has said I can receive texts and my phone is right by my bed so I wake up when I get one








a msg from anyone is great otherwise the top number is our home number, which can be called as well.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Eagle (Jul 31, 2011)

She looks restless


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

Lol my eyes are shutting but I can't sleep lol she does seem more restless now..


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, foo, where's all the babies???


----------



## Eagle (Jul 31, 2011)

I have to go and feed the horses quick


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 31, 2011)

im here


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 31, 2011)

All quiet at the moment - she looks content for now


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 31, 2011)

suzi is such a hard mare to read b/c she lays flat out comfy all the time. Even sternal....shes always just one comfy horse!!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 31, 2011)

She still looks comfy - eyes open and flat out. Me thinks she is keeping her legs crossed for another night


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jul 31, 2011)

She looks a bit too comfy to me..think shes enjoying keeping us all waiting way to much to have it yet


----------



## zoeleeme (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah, I have seen her look straight into the camera too! I just love her, she looks to be like a "little bug in the rug" comfy!


----------



## MeganH (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey there Miss Suzie. How you love to keep us waiting


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jul 31, 2011)

Shes just playing with us now looking at her belly and then laying flat out


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll post photos of my grand-est son later on LOL

Not exactly the kind of baby we're looking for but he's

darn cute.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 31, 2011)

She is fast asleep at 3.30am.


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 31, 2011)

She was laying in the one position for awhile, she looked like a turtle.

You could hardly tell one end of her from the other.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 31, 2011)

I know the feeling...clean 1 stall come in and peek go out,clean another stall come in and peek, go out. At this rate I will have 8 clean stalls around mid night!! Thats ok Cassie,weve waited this long, Suzi can keep us a few more hours if she wants too.............the little bratty pants


----------



## MeganH (Jul 31, 2011)

I wish Suzie would pick a better spot to lay down. Can't see but half of her


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jul 31, 2011)

I dont think she has any plans to show us that baby tonight..Iv high hopes for my mare though shes been really quiet all afternoon is looking to go off to bed early tonight..im off to tuck her in and give her all the latest gossip on Suzie n Peanut..might get her moving too with any luck


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, like you Diane, I have been in and out all day checking in, plus the odd cuppa half hour fully observing - and Suzie is still interested in long snoozes and grazing for hay!!

I cant believe haow many pages we have covered with Suzie and Peanut. I do remember how we got very excited on the Tease and Annie topic when we passed the 100 mark - but these two really take the biscuit!





By the way has anyone had an update on the wonderful Annie, I would love to know how she's getting on, bet she's a big girl now?

Lindy (is it Lindy?) I've just noticed that you are in Wales - wondered exactly where?

I dont think that Suzie is going to let us see her baby tonight, but I'm willing to be proved wrong! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

well done Diane - and I've added my plea to your post.





Ok you asked for pics - so here is our little chap - taken yesterday.











Still got his 'wedge' head!!






And with his FAT little friend!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 31, 2011)

hi all I am back



Anna he is just adorable, I want to pick him up and cuddle him. I have been ready the thread on my phone to make sure I didn't need to jump in the car and race home to see our new baby.

Oh well, I guess we are another day closer.


----------



## MeganH (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww Anna he is adorable! What is his name??


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sorry that I got all your hopes up last night ladies



I'm going to take the low alert down now. I might keep an eye on her tho during the day just in case she gets it in her head to foal outside.

Well I better go n feed them. New month so statements to do today yay NOT at least I can keep peanut n suzie up as I dnt need my computer much

Maybe if she gets it in her head to foal outside then I'll let her n just move the cam for you all I would very much prefer her to foal in the stable tho... Naughty girl she looks awkward as she's walking today will go n check her


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 31, 2011)

Always better to be safe then sorry Cassie. But the little minx spent most of her night flat out snug as a bug.

Happy Statement Day LOL


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 31, 2011)

Anna your boy is just gorgeous and love the pic of him with your little filly - so cute.

So who is next for foaling?


----------



## Eagle (Jul 31, 2011)

Watch her like a hawk Cassie as she could well be an outsider. Her and foal will be just fine if she wants to do it outside. We will be very pleased if she does it under the cam though. Lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Just hurry up and feed her Cassie or she's going to be leaping over her door - as if! LOL!!

Megan, he was known as Mumoote before he was born and of course it has stuck! (dam, Mummy and sire Mootie) When it is time to do his papers, he will get a proper name.





Try not to let Suzie foal outside Cassie - she's normally either too far away for us to see what is going on, or she's hidden off camera!

Off to check on Peanut - have a good day Cassie!


----------



## MeganH (Jul 31, 2011)

He is so cute, Anna!

I really hope Suzie doesn't decide to foal outside. It is SO hard to see her when she is not in the stall. She is in the center of the pasture and I can see her ok right now but normally I can't see her well at all!


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

Renee!! what are you doing still awake???? lol

thanks Karina lol I'll be seeing numbers in my head all day LOL

Anna if she decides to foal today, I won't be moving her, but I will be moving the cam so you can all see, I will be watching her like a hawk today, if she lies down I will be home, if she goes out of range of the camera I will be home... I also have the barn alarm up at work so if any of you see anything please put low alert up





its another gorgeous day here, Suzie do you realise your baby could be the first August baby?!?! get busy girl!!!

she just left her hay again hmmm


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

oh n Diane was saying she wanted to hear some stories... here is a sample of of one of mine... hope you like it hehe don't show many ppl my stories so your all very lucky LOL well thats if you like it








oh n Anna your in my story LOL even though I started writing it before I knew you LOL


_"Chapter 2: Reflections._
​After dinner and dessert Kari sat down with Anna while she was feeding Emma and asked her about herself.

“How about you? Kari? What’s your story?” Anna asked after telling Kari about her life. “well, I am married to Trace Holden, and we have this beautiful baby daughter. We live on a cattle and horse stud in a town called Ballimore. Yeah that’s pretty much it.” Kari said quickly “oh no its not Mrs Holden what about why you were in Ballimore in the first place and how you met Trace, your life back home. its really a very interesting story Anna” said Kelly giving Kari a knowing look. “oh please Kari do tell me.” “alright its going to take a while though, and you guys have already heard it numerous times.” “and never get sick of it my dear.” Said Steve who was a romantic at heart. “but before you start let me have that darling baby of yours again.

Kari handed over Emma and got comfortable. Kelly passed round hot drinks and the story began to unfold.

“Well, I grew up here in the Hawkesbury. On my parents quarter horse stud. My Dad owns his own business as well. Growing up I always loved animals especially horses. So once I finished my HSC I went on to become an equine vet. It took me 4 years. I then went on to master in reproduction and massage of horses. Which I loved. As part of that I had to do be an intern at the Dubbo Uni. I drove up to Dubbo and spent a week there and on the day I was about to return at a conference the owner of the equine centre in Ballimore came up to me and offered me a job. I told him that I wanted to finish my degree first and he said that once I had finished the offer still held.

So once I had finished my masters I rang up the head vet whose name is Michael and he told me yes the job was still open and they would love to have me. So I talked to my parents and prayed about it and after a long week of trying to decide, I took the job.

I got into my old Holden Ute with my young horse Carli in my horse float and travelled the 4 hours back up to Ballimore. I got settled into my job there and was really enjoying it. I was staying at a boarding house in the middle of Ballimore and Carli was in an agistment centre outside of Ballimore I hardly got the chance to ride her and that was the hardest thing.

One day this guy comes in called Jack with a gorgeous Quarter horse stallion he said that his boss, asked him to bring him down because he seemed to be “not quite right” so I took a look at him. I had to take great caution as apparently this magnificent animal Storm was his boss’s favourite horse and he would ‘die’ without it.

After doing a very careful thorough physical examination on this gorgeous horse I found out that Storm had tight muscles on his upper rump. Nothing that would cause him to die luckily, from what Jack was saying.” They all had a good laugh at this and Kari continued “so after i helped Storm, Jack and I got talking he asked me about my life and what I was qualified as, where I grew up and where I was staying. When I told him. He grew silent and after a while said ‘let me talk to my boss, but we could use someone as good with horses as you are on our farm. And you could board in the main house. Better than that old boarding house with Mrs. Fain.’ And he screwed up his face. I don’t think that I had ever seen an adult man screw up his face before but there it was and it was the funniest sight. So I just started laughing and he went along laughing with me. After that we continued talking and as he left he said that he would talk to his boss and see what he could do.

Well, I kept on working at the vet clinic and didn’t hear back from them for like two weeks or so. So immediately I just thought that the boss said no.

Well a couple of days after that I was doing some massage therapy on a horse. When my nurse. Kitty came in and said that one of the guys from the horse stud where Jack worked was here. I asked if Jack was there and she said no. so I told her that I was busy and that they may have to see the other vet. ‘but he wants to see you’ Kitty said abruptly and I stepped off my stool and away from the young mare I was working on. ‘Ok I’m coming who is it? He better be pretty high up’. ‘Kari’ she said. ‘He’s the boss’. I stopped in my tracks, the boss had come to see me I could barely believe it. ‘Does he have a horse with him’ ‘of course dummy,’ she said jokingly ‘why else would he come?’ we both laughed and I went out to the front yard, where I could see an angle float parked with a Ford f250 towing it. On the side of the truck and float it held the sign ‘M&T Holden Horse and Cattle stud’ I thought to myself ‘ok girl this is your chance to get the big time. This could be a great experience for you. So while psyching myself up about the job I also started to picture what the boss would look like. I though about Jack and seeing as he was his right hand man, I was thinking ok so the guy is probably in his 40’s probably a little overweight and shortish’. Boy was I wrong!!"


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 31, 2011)

Really good Cassie - I think you need to share some more. You are really talented


----------



## Wings (Jul 31, 2011)

All caught up again, the mare stare crew certainly go through a few pages when they're on the job





Come on Suzie! It's August now so you can pop out that baby!


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks karina lol I'll try a little more later,

My grandfather got his car bogged just before I had to push him out lol

Suzie was doing butt rubs before n she has a very swishy tail happening. She hasn't eaten all her hay as well today acting very similar to yesterday...

Lol sorry Bree there literally is a story in there today hehe

Oh Bree I pmd you


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

heres the pics I took yesterday... you can see her pretty head from this angle really well



little poser even pricked her ears good girl suz!!




n some butt rubbing lol




n some pics of the stable hehe cos I love it and wanted you to see how it looks LOL it's not finished but looks really good!!





oh but first the nursery LOL which I am going to be mowing soon








now the front of the stable,




tack room side




behind the stable




otherside, which has Dads master piece!!




my hitching rail!! which I love!!




and the room we are all aquainted with, Suzies stall.




I just quickly ducked home because she was lying down, she got back up again n is walking round, tho she is VERY SWOLLEN AND LONG!! wish I had my camera with me, so I think she might go sometime today...

please let me know if you see her down and I will rush home.


----------



## Wings (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the stable! That really looks fantastic!


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Bree!! I love it too!! Hehe


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm back, sorta....still have to get the ponies ready for bed.

Had a wonderful time with my son, his wife and bebe Miles.

That baby boy is All THAT and a bag of chips!!

Love the work on the stable Cassie.

Looking very nice.

Be back in awhile.


----------



## MeganH (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the stable! Your dad does an awesome job!

And Suzie is so pregnant and cute. Love the tooshie rubbing.

I'm getting to bed and hope there are lots of eyes watching Suzie! Maybe today or tomorrow??


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone I am keeping a really good eye on her today as I think she could go today. I love my stable n my suzie lol





I am glued to the camera today!!

Do you girls think I should hit the low alarm again??


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Diane



if she foals outside the cam would be moved to wherever she foals I can't see her right now but there is some hay in the stable so she could be eating that...


----------



## charli (Jul 31, 2011)

Who put on the low alert alarm? I can't see anything on the cam except a huge ball of sunshine.


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

I did you should be able to see her now... I think she could foal today I am watching her really close n peanut too of course


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 31, 2011)

Cassies Dad








What a great Dad....Cassie your stable is awesome...I love it, love the back, love the front, love the poch overhang...THERE is nothing i dont like !! It is terrific!! I feel alittle funny ...like i peeked somewhere "off limits" b/c Ive never really seen inside Suzis stall.....she really has alot of room in there and it looks comfy as heck!! now lets fill er'up!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2011)

haha totally agree with that statement Heidi LOL Suzie has been doing some major tail swishing again today!! she must be feeling very uncomfortable.

last time it was about 3pm that she did her little pre foaling thing, don't really know what to call it . she has just gone into her poop corner, she is such a tidy girl, will check everything and take some more pics when I go to lunch





glad everyone likes my stable I am in love LOL

My Daddy has been doing a great job, I will take some more pics when its finished





will be going home for lunch soon I will check her out see what she is up too...



hopefully having a foal!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

she is still very relaxed but I agree she has settled back down dam it!! come on Suzie PLEASE!!!! I can't wait much longer!!

well I better go back to work I suppose...



I think I will take low alert back off again... sigh!


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

LOL she was loving those scratches LOL but she didn't like me telling her baby to hurry up!! LOL did you see that pic I took of her yesterday? her head looks so cute in that pic I love it!!! my fave picture!!!





I just wish she would have her mini snuggle bunny SUZIE PLEASE HAVE YOUR BABY!!!

I don't know how much longer I can cope


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

well, I have a few names tossing round in my head, if its a boy I'm thinking Max if a girl maybe Belle,

but then I was thinking I have Smartie Penny and Suzie, so maybe it should end in y or ie,

Lily? I know that is Sherrie's mare but I like the name, up for suggestions.

I have thought of a really cute show name that I am in LOVE with!!



its the perfect name for the little one!!





what other barn names do you think??


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 1, 2011)

Night Cass ......


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Night Nancy... sleep tight!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 1, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Well, like you Diane, I have been in and out all day checking in, plus the odd cuppa half hour fully observing - and Suzie is still interested in long snoozes and grazing for hay!!
> 
> I cant believe haow many pages we have covered with Suzie and Peanut. I do remember how we got very excited on the Tease and Annie topic when we passed the 100 mark - but these two really take the biscuit!
> 
> ...



My name is Linda but seems like everyone calls me Lindy-lou ..Im in S wales between Cardiff and Bridgend...Cowbridge.. not sure if you will have heard of it..Iv had a nose at your place on the website its fab..wales is such a pretty place even if lotts of people here do have to spit alot lol with the strange language..are you selling up and moving away??..no progress with my mare either after an uncomfortable day she seemed to have a very quiet and comfortable night ohh well maybe tonight


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Linda





yeah these girls are loving keeping us waiting!! oh Suzie is down, I might go home and check she is ok I'll just watch what she does for a minute...



finger crossed COME ON MY BABY GIRL!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

Morning, I have been straining my eyes but I just can't see Suzie





Cassie, I loved the photos, she looks adorable and soooooooooo preggo. Your stable is amazing too, clever daddy.

You are quite the talented little writer, come on give us some more








edit: o.k now I see her, she was down.


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

LOl thanks Renee!! yes my Daddy is awesome!!

i will put some more of my story up later oh dad is feeding good daddyy we have a staff meeting tonight sop won't be home much, have to leave almost straight after feeding them!!

she is looking fat now isnt she LOL


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

Where is Suzie????

There she is. Thank you


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 1, 2011)

whats happened see an empty paddock and i guess Cassie running through the gate??


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 1, 2011)

Ahh in her stable again pheww thought she was off to pay the stork a visit even shes sick of all this waiting


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

What's she up yo girls?? I'm in a meeting n can't see the cams so if you wouldn't mind giving me an update it would be great!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

She doesn't usually lie down this early...


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

she is up and resting . she is covered in straw.


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol maybe been rolling... That's good she was tolling earlier in the day to quite a bit!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

now she has turned round I can see that she only has straw on 1 side so I imagine she was just laying down. I went to clean the bathroom so she can't have been down for long bc it wasn't that dirty


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi everyone.





No foal for Peanut I see, so once again it's up to Suzie to get the ball rolling.





Your stables are fantastic Cassie, clever Dad.






Great to see that he has been able to give them windows at the back too - wonderful for fresh air in the summer months!

Loved your pic of Suz too, she's such a pretty girl, I'm looking forward to seeing her in her summer coat.

Oh and please hurry with the next installment of your story - cant wait to find out what happens!

Yes Linda, we are selling/about to complete on the sale of half the farm. It took me 20 odd years to get the family to make the move to Wales (I always wanted to live in Wales) and eventually the time was right for everyone. This farm was to be our forever home and my retirement place. But the recessions crisis rather upset things, with the bottom falling out of our investments and with what was left from them plus my pension, it has become too much of a struggle/stress making to find the monthly payments for the mortgage. Not too sure what we shall do from now on - we will still have the farmhouse and some 30 odd acres and maybe the big stone barn (with residential planning) while our buyer has the smaller barn (again with res. planning) and some 28 acres - we are just waiting to see if they can raise the extra money for the big barn as well. Not too sure that I'm going to be happy with them as neighbours! Bought this place as the nearest neighbours are over a mile away, but then there are neighbours and 'neighbours' and I'm not sure I will be happy with those we are going to have! So we may just sit back and take a rest for the winter and think again about the future next Spring! The thing is that since moving up here family has sort of 'dispersed' somewhat. G/daughter went back to Dorset and now has her own life back there. Cathy spends most of her time, naturally, with her partner Euros and young son, so it is just me and other G/son (Hamish, 19) here now, so a smaller cottage somewhere would suit - in other words, two tents or a caravan would be fine as long as there is plenty of land and NO neighbours. LOL!!





By the way I looked you up on the map, so I know where you are now!

Oh and Cassie you had better go a read my post on Peanut's thread, think I may have put the cat amongst the pigeons regarding plaited tails!! LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol I read that lol but you know... Sucked tail has been growing thicker n better since being in a plait strange hey lol dnt worry as soon as this foal ever gets born the plait will be going n hey I never had a little sister I have to play hairdressers with someone lol

Glad everyone likes my stables!! Suzie is really looking good at the moment her head has become alot nicer since having her on good feed n looked after heaps better then when I first got her!!! Same with penny my other mini!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

Anna, where in Dorset is your G/daughter? That is where I come from.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 1, 2011)

Another book to read but I am all caught up now. I checked in on my iphone a couple of times to see mostly nothing as I can hardly see her outside on the computer never mind an iphone lol.

All quiet at the moment anyway.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

Karina, can you see Suzie on you iphone?


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah how if you can??


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 1, 2011)

If she is in the stable yes but not outside - I can hardly see her on the computer sometimes if she is at the farside. Thought I would check anyway though lol.

I downloaded an app for the iphone to watch the laides on Marestare.

Oh and I forgot to say after all my reading that your stables are just gorgeous. Your dad is a very clever guy.

Suzie is so pretty and looks so cute in her winter woolies. Of course when she will be looking nice and slick we will all have hairy mollies lol


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2011)

LOL! Renee, I always say Dorset coz that's where she was, near Bridport. She's just crossed the border and is living near Chard.

Where were you, and is that where your Mum's living?


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

I am from bournemouth where my family still is.

Karina, what did you down? I can see peanut but not Suzie.

Cassie did you ask Heather why it doesn't work?


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah I will I'll shoot her through an email... What was the app if u dnt mind me asking we are about to leave now



will be home soon


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh Sorry the app is Skyfire. Just put marestare in the browser and work away as normal. I think it was 2.39 euro but has worked a treat so cant complain. You cant get flash player for the iphone.


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Karina



Just got home to find suzie out flat, went up to her quietly she didn't even hear me approach, she was breathing so heavy I could here her from outside the stable doing the same thing as yesterday, real heavy breathing then would stop then almost a gasp type sound then the heavy breathing again... VERY strange!!! she got up and got scared when she saw me, I should have been talking to her silly me.



sorry Suzie!!

she is VERY SWOLLEN AND LONG again, I know now what everyone said when she would get swollen and long what she was before was nothing!!! at least I know now





thanks everyone for putting up with me!!

oh n to keep you busy during the night...

" Boy was I wrong!! I rounded the corner to the back of the float and stopped he was peering into the horse float obviously talking to his horse. Well I was wrong already. He defiantly wasn’t overweight. And defiantly wasn’t short. After a quick estimate I guessed him to be about 6 foot 2 and very fit. I couldn’t see his face though and so I still pictured him later then 30. I walked up to him and introduced myself ‘Mr. Holden? I’m Kari Matthews one of the vets here’ he turned around then, and it was then that I realised that I was totally wrong about everything I thought. Under the Black Akubra hat was a young man. About 23, 24 a handsomely, ruggered face, gorgeous kind eyes and a soft and smiling mouth. ‘Mrs Matthews,’ I laughed ‘actually its Miss. Matthews and I am very pleased to meet you ’. as I shook his hand, I couldn’t stop staring at him.” Kari giggled “what did he look like?” asked Anna obviously intrigued with the story “well he had his black cowboy hat, he was wearing a blue long sleeve shirt with the sleeves rolled up, blue denim jeans and cowboy boots, and he was so hot. If Meg had been there it would have been a ‘hot spot’ moment” Kari and Meg laughed “hot spot?’ Anna asked looking from Meg to Kari meg laughed and answered the question “when we were younger Kari and I used to go and play this game we called Hot Spot where we would find a cute guy the whisper, or yell out hot spot and dream about this guy, a load of nonsense really but those years when we didn’t have boyfriends but so badly wanted one it helped to keep us sane. Imagination is a girl’s best friend.’

The two laughed again and this time Anna joined in. ‘ok so he was a major hot spot was he Kari?’ Anna asked wanting to hear the next part of the story ‘oh totally man he was to die for. His hair, which I got to see once he stepped inside, was an unusual reddy brown colour, short and spiky at the front he had hazel coloured eyes and very nice muscles” all the girls stopped and had a giggle about that “girls…” said Steve and the story continued. “ok” Kari continued as the girls continued giggling “ so, I asked what I could do to help him and he said that he was on his way to service one his mares, and thought he should stop by, get her checked.” “and probably check Kari out as well…” they all laughed again as Jeff cuddled up to Anna “so we led his mare, a 3 year old buckskin Quarter horse into the examination room, she is actually Storm’s daughter and a very beautiful mare. I gave her the okay and Trace loaded her back into the float then he got into his ute. Wound down his window, I expected him to say something and he halted his ute, but only tipped his hat and drove off.” Frustrated Sighs went around the room from the female side. “you girls I don’t know what we will do with you all.” Said Steve who was actually enjoying the story, “So nothing about a job?” “no nothing I was left there, not even a thankyou.” The girls shook their heads “well. I kept on working all the while one Trace Holden still in my head. About another week later Jack rings up and says that he needs me straight away, that one of the mares was foaling and she was having trouble, she was due to have twins and Trace wanted someone to be out there 24/7 with her. I told Jack that I would be out there straight away he told me to bring my mare and that I could go for rides with him on the stud while I was there.

So I packed my stuff and finished at the vets for the day, told them that a client’s mare was foaling and took off.

I arrived at the stud 20 minutes later after getting lost a few times, I had never been there before.

As I unloaded Carli I heard a voice. “bout time you got here I’ve been waiting half an hour for you…” he stopped as he rounded the corner and saw Carli and I coming down the ramp it was Trace, still as handsome as ever too.

“what are you doing here? I asked for the vet, and who gave you the permission to bring your horse!” he was angry now and I just stood there with my young Carli backing away from this crazy fool “I asked her to come Trace.” Jack came round the side of the float, my saviour “and who gave you the authority Jack?” I was in the middle of this disagreement and my mare was getting more and more unsettled. “Kain come and get Miss Kari’s mare and put her down in the stable please the one near the foaling yard, be careful this beautiful horse is young and needs extra TLC.” I smiled gratefully at Jack I already loved this man “Jack!” it was Trace again “what do you think, your in charge all of the sudden” Jack looked at me, lip spoke the word sorry to me and said to Trace “Get a hold of yourself boy, Kari here is the best vet we have within 50k’s” I tried to interrupt but Jack wouldn’t let me “Izzy is young her first foal and she’s having twins, I know her best chance of survival for both her and her twins is to have Kari here. Don’t fight her Trace she’s the best thing that’s happened to this town since the vet hospital opened up.” I was now slowly shrinking back against my float I was scared, Jack thought that highly of me? What if I stuffed up and we lost all of them. I just kept quiet watching the two from a distance eventually Trace’s shoulders slumped and he said in a low voice, so low I could hardly hear. “ok Jack you have your way. But if anything happens to that mare and her foals you are responsible. Well miss Matthews. Go unload your stuff in the stall next to Izzy’s and get yourself settled I hope you brought your own food because my cook has enough mouths to feed without another one included well get to it then! I’m not paying you for standing there and if anything goes wrong you will know about it!” with that he stormed off and jumped in his Ute and headed for the paddocks.

I breathed out. I think I was holding my breath for that entire time. Jack came over to me then and helped me get my stuff out of my ute. “I’m sorry about that Kari he isn’t usually like this, not even with new people; I just don’t know what has gotten into him…” he said as he looked across the paddocks as Trace’s ute headed off into the distance. “look Jack maybe I should just go, I can ask one of the more experienced vets to come, one that Trace knows and trusts.” “No! Kari, you have to stay. You’re the best person for this job. I’ve tried talking to Trace about giving you a job here but he always shuts me out. This could be your chance girl.” By now I was thinking that I didn’t want this job, working for this crazy guy. “I know what’s going through your head, Kari, Trace is a great boss once he gets to know you, and you get to know him.” He had a sly grin across his face, and I knew I would have to be careful around him, with any guy. He would have me paired off and married to one of the hands before the day was through.’ “Ha! The sly old fox he knew what he was about didn’t he!” said Jeff and everyone laughed. ‘So, Jack helped me to unpack and together we walked down to the stable. We put my gear down and went to check on Izzy, she was a 3yr old grey. She was huge! I checked her heart and breathing and checked the foals as well, they both seemed fine and healthy. If you haven’t heard a foal’s heartbeat I will have to show you because it is the most magical thing ever. ‘I reported that mum and babies were fine. Jack told me that she had, had her first contraction at 11am that morning and had been increasing in speed every time since then. He showed me his list. Her two last contractions had been 5 minutes apart. “Here comes another Kari”. I turned my attention back to the mare as she went through another contraction. I monitored her and the babies throughout the contraction as Jack timed the duration. I watched as she pushed and breathed she sweated up quite a bit as she got over the most of the pain. “She’s getting close Jack the twins have moved down and she looks ready, how long was that one?” “it lasted a bit over a minute and was 3 minutes from the last contraction, they’re getting closer together.” “yes they are. I think that she will be okay but I would like to stay with her anyway, seeing as it’s her first foal, and your boss would shoot my head off if I wasn’t down here.” Jack grinned “yeah I’m sorry about before Kari, would you like me to give your young mare some dinner before I go get some for us both?” “her name is Carli, yes thankyou just give her a biscuit of hay thanks Jack I gave her some chaff before I came so she will be right until we get home and I don’t need anything thanks Jack I have snacks in my bag that will keep me going” Jack shook his head and said “there is no way I am going to let you not have dinner Kari you need something. if not for me then think of Izzy and her twins they need you to be alert.” And with that he got some went and got some hay for Carli. “she is beautiful Kari, about 14.2 hands at the moment?” “yes 14.3 hh she should grow to about 15 hands I bred her actually. Out of my old mare Tanni and one of Dad’s stallion’s Kiro.” “she is beautiful, have you mated her yet? She would have a great foal, especially teamed up with Storm as the sire.” “no, I haven’t mated her yet. Been training her for riding. I would like to though. I would love her to have foal with a sire like Storm, I don’t think Trace would want that.” “Who said that? She is a gorgeous mare and as long as we could work out some sort of arrangement I would be very privileged to have Storm sire a foal with your mare” it was Trace I looked at Jack and he just smiled at me. “how is Izzy going?” "

hehe have fun ladies p.s if you see anything that you think isn't right I'm sorry I didn't know as much as I do now and so it isn't altogether correct in some of the terms and wording and such, LOL also the mare has twins... LOL don't know what made me think of that but oh well i know that having twins is bad for foals and mare but it worked for the story LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Renee!! sky fire works!! I can watch suzie from my ipod!! great work Karina!!!



love you!!!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 1, 2011)

Goodmorning/Good night, ladies





Hello there, Suzie. I believe you have something in your belly you need to give us...


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

I will try downloading it now


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

wonderful Cassie, keep it coming, but not so much at a time or we will all miss Suzie's foaling as we are busy reading your story


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, is Suzie's feed dish attached to her door? She was just worrying it so much and I saw something in the corner that looked like a door, if so she may be letting herself out. She is really cranky! LOL. Karen


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 1, 2011)

Good Day Cassie, I forgot to comment on your story yesterday...I love it! how the heck do you think of a story and get it all down so fast...I love the twin part


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 1, 2011)

Definitely enjoying my reading.

Glad Sky Fire worked.


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Haha glad you like the story.



it's been a work in progress for prob the last 2 yrs :s I have another one that's a buy different style lol

Heidi I dnt know how I do it? But sometimes I just get in the mood n start writing stuff down sometimes I really like it n continue it n sometimes I dnt lol Kingston Is barking at something outside ATM... But it's prob nothing he does that a bit lol

Susie you missed having your foal on the horses bday!! Uh oh we better not to Carl or else ( she wnt be able to foal till nxt year...) lol

King has stopped barking now...


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Breezy farm her feed bin is connected to the gate n is flexible rubber so she cant hurt herself or it


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

My poor little girl looks so uncomfortable tonight



esecially lying down with her leg back,. Did everyone dessert me??


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 1, 2011)

Im here watching as always in and out she does look uncomfortable and really fed up bless her lets hope the stork is getting close


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi linda thanks i cant keep my eyes open much longer but I have my mobile in mile n wake up to msgs n such



I have barn alarm up


----------



## MeganH (Aug 1, 2011)

Lord, Cassie- it's late! go to sleep! I don't know how you ladies can stay up and be up in the am!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 1, 2011)

is your number on your profile?? not sure how youv stayed awake this long poor you..i am watching closely if you need some rest i will txt if i see anything suspect


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

It should be a few pages back otherwise... Renee??? Lol can u put my no back up please??? The no on marestare is wrong n I need to contact heather about it did anyone just see the back leg lift...? She looks so uncomfortable...

A msg is great thanks linda!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm watching..............and waiting!

Go to bed Cassie for goodness sake - loved the next installment of your story - brilliant.





Cassie's international number for her mobile so you can text her is 0061419232062.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad your here Anna lol im not the most experianced of labour watchers..prob would have txt her in 10 mins lol..she deff looks alot closer than she did last night


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 1, 2011)

sorry Cassie, I have your screen up but was doing other things. please go to bed.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

Good lord Cassie, I just took a quick shower and I was shaving my ... when you msg me



I can't go all hairy on hubby now.




I was only gone 10 minutes at most as she was fast asleep like you should be. Have faith in us Aunties





Hugs Renee


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh Renee, Poor Cassie, shes so worried...Cassie, i would trust Renee looking after Peanut any time.I believe Renee is watching Suzi like she is her own horse.suzi is napping flat out and the glare on the camera shows shes sleeping w/at least one eye open.Hugs to all of you,Suzi,Cassie and Aunt Renee


----------



## Katiean (Aug 1, 2011)

Come on and tell her she is done! You know the saying "a watched pot never boils? WELL......I am sure that if you turn your back for 30 minutes she will foal. Both of mine did.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2011)

Still watching.........................and STILL waiting! LOL!!

Diane, be careful with that unloading this time please.





Off to get supper ready - but dont worry Cassie, the cam is still up!


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

See ya Diane thanks



sorry ladies I dohave SO much faith in you!!! You are the best friends ever!! N I love that you are all so willing to take the time to

Watch my girl



big thanku n lots of hugs

Thanks Anna for reporting my no hehe I will put it on my profile n get heather to change my listing

I was asleep believer I was then Casper had some strange breathing thing so I had to see what was up then of course I had to check my girl... Night again



thanks everyone for watching!! Sorry Renee for disturbing you!!

Xoxo


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes shes in my kitchen too preparing the food..she looks quiet comfortable again now


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where is the gun!!!!!!!!! That was the biggest rat in suzies stable!! That's it the rat baits are going out. I'm not having any rats near my girl n her baby!!!!! Yuck yuck yu k yuck yuck!!!! Bleh!!

I HATE rats!! The only good rat is a dead frozen one for my snake n they come already dead n frozen!!!

Die rat die!!!! (evil laugh!!) eeew it's back Again I'm going to go back to sleep so I can't see it yucky!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 1, 2011)

I just saw Templeton.. lol


----------



## MeganH (Aug 1, 2011)

CASSIE! It's almost 5am for you you should be sleeping!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 1, 2011)

Cassie, the little mouse in running around the bottom right of the cam...he's sort of cute.....not 1/2 as big as the other rat that was in the other stall.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

cassie said:


> Sorry Renee for disturbing you!!
> 
> Xoxo


Don't be silly, you never disturb. I just wish you would get some more sleep as you have to work.


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

No Heidi your wrong!! It's prob a baby rat n tomorrow it better be gone or dead!! I knew there was a big one around!! Yuck

Sorry I hate them with a passion can't stand them!! Silly English ( no offense to Renee or Anna) bringing them over. Same with foxes!! The only good fox Is the foxes from animals of farthing wood



n they aren't even real!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Haha yes n I pay got it believe me lol I used to be really good n start work at 8:30 now I'm doing great getting there before 9!! Lol woops rats back why did I look again! Cyber gun anyone please ? Gosh I hate them!! Yuck ok I am going to sleep


----------



## MeganH (Aug 1, 2011)

he's sitting in the bottom right corner of the cam now


----------



## MeganH (Aug 1, 2011)

do you have a barn cat?? That would take care of him.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG is templeton back? I must have missed him cos I was feeding the kids and me eye sight isn't that good from the kitchen. we better be careful what we say though Heidi or we might get banned from here too


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2011)

OK my friends, still cooking the dinner (and Suzie watching) but now also stuck on the crossword puzzle (it's the easy one!)

So need some help! Clue is Shrewd and I have _ _ T _ _ E. Then I have a second one, clue is Very loyal and committed and I have ST _ _ _ _ H (and it's not Strength!) But the 3rd letter of the second clue is the 1st letter of the first clue.

First clue is across and second clue goes down with, as I said, its 3rd letter being the 1st one of the first clue/word.

Now I'm muddled LOL!! Maybe if you write them down as though they are in a crossword, it MIGHT be clear!!

Please help, it's stressing me - I hate not finishing the crossword! Thanks!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 1, 2011)

Anna, Skiff is the crossword junkie here, when he gets home i'll run it past him. I tried and cant figure it out!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Heidi - yet another 'thing' to add to his bow alongside his Peanut scratches and long hours of night watching!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 1, 2011)

Shrewd, but i dont think letters are quite right....artful or something to do with intelect.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

could it be ASTUTE


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh your so right Renee...I will not say anything about the fuzzy thing with little ears and a long tail that looks like spaghetti. As a matter of fact I havent seen anything like that around here!! no way no how.

I should not be saying anything...I have a spider in my house that is the size of a saucer.....doesnt say much for my house cleaning skills


----------



## DebS (Aug 1, 2011)

Would the words be staunch and astute?


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2011)

YES! YES! Debs - thank you! brilliant!






Diane, oh no! i'm so very sorry - could it have been the heat do you think? On what a bummer. Hope your little girl will be ok, bless her.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh Diane I am so sorry, this darn heat is such a nightmare. I hope she gets better soon.

hugs Renee


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

Heidi, you are not the only one, Alby wouldn't get in the shower tonight bc there was a big spider in the corner


----------



## Eagle (Aug 1, 2011)

it is 6.30am and I am off to put the kids to bed.



Cassie I hope you rested enough and that you have a good day.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 1, 2011)

Well Im off to bed now catch a few hours while my hubby's watching my lil girl shes been very loving and quiet all day not like her at all..Im sure she knows shes close to having a baby to mother again..will look in on the girls again later maybe with their babies who knows..Good night all


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 1, 2011)

I see Suzie is waiting for her breakfast again - she really is a funny girl


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Heidi n Renee you will neve be banned from my thread I just dnt like rats like how Heidi doesn't like spiders lol

Diane I'm so sorry about your mare!! You poor thing! It must be terrible!

I better go feed my girl I still can't believe she hasn't foaled yet ;( I might see if I can do a milk test at some point today... Now we broadcast over to never too mini stables for the night shift where hopefully miss peanut will deliver her foal.

Either that or maybe suzie might foal outside. She Is definitley acting different so surely it can't be too much longer.... Or maybe it can


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2011)

Hope all those who are off to bed will have a good and peaceful night.





Morning Cassie, hope your day at work goes ok - it would be better if Suzie waits until this evening to have her baby rather than out in the field, although we would be happy with a birth at ANYTIME! LOL!!

I'm off to bed shortly, but just noticed that my friend Sharon (Shadylady) has posted that her third foal has arrived at last, so just going to offer her my congrats.

Catch you all on Peanut's topic tomorrow around 2-3 am (PN time)


----------



## MeganH (Aug 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your mare Diane. This heat is too much! Hope she recovers soon.

I saw Cassie trying to get milk and Suzie wasn't too inviting about it. She has to be as tired of waiting as we are.


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah had no luck with that... She is cranky again today



Anna at the mom net as log as she foals soon and I and you guys are able to watch I dnt mind when or where she has that little foal... I'm over it now...





She is the same as yesterday body wise very relaxed long n swollen maybe a little more red then yesterday..

I guess we just keep waiting!


----------



## Wings (Aug 1, 2011)

Diane sorry about your mare





I'm not looking forward to the first time things go wrong with my girls, it will be a heart breaking experience.

Come on Suzie, pop out a healthy bubs with a text book foaling and cheer us all up!


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

Hoping that you guys get a break in the weather  I know you must be killing for one!! Suzie is still doing alot of tail swishing today n she just bit her tummy... You prob can't notice when she Is out in the paddock but see if you can see something different about suzie


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Cassie,

Got a bunch of catching up to do, when the kids come in to

go to bed tonight. But I'll be about...

Edit: Is Suz down by the gate?


----------



## MeganH (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks like suzie is laying down.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 1, 2011)

she's up now


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

she was lying down, and breathing really heavy, so i went home to check on her. she is ok I'm wondering if the foal is making it hard for her to breath when she lies down... could this be the case??

she is SOOO uncomfortable today!! more then she has been... I can't help but get excited!!





she waddles around TAIL swishing madly!! is very sooky with me, wants scratches from Penny then doesn't want them, goes all the sudden cranky with me but then wants me too stay, I didn't want to go back down to work, I wanted to stay and play with her.

I think I'm going to give Penny a big bath on Sunday and maybe try clipping her... these lovely days and I have to take all her rugs off her as her massive coat makes her so sweaty, and the flies will be starting soon. SPRING is in the air


----------



## cassie (Aug 1, 2011)

wanting everyones thoughts, wondering if I should get the vet out to check Suzie, whenever she lies down she has VERY heavy breathing and almost gasps... do people find that with their mares?? my friend is worried the foal might be breach? she hasn't looked at Suzie and breeds arabs not mini's do you think i should get the vet to check her or is this normal for a very heavily pregnant mini?? just getting a little worried as this is the 3rd day she has done this...


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok THAT was a lot of reading.

Was a busy day and night for the watchers.

Waiting on the next chapter of your book/Good job!

I was wondering about Suz's heavy breathing you've been

talking about. Does the vet you work for on Saturday

have any thought on it? Or could you just put a call into

Suz's vet and asked to speak to him/her and get an opinion?

I forgot I need to load photos onto Photobucket before I can

put them on here. Guess I need to do that.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 2, 2011)

Here are a couple of quick ones.

I'm suprised at his color. All his sister's

are red like Daddy - Zaky under his red baby fuzz

appears to be the color of his Mom. Zoe was tested

at UCDavis, as a red head, but she has such a dark

cast to her coat...everyone says she's a silver bay

when they see her, despite the test results.

Wonder if this is liver?

Didn't do his legs or any touch up yet but he's much cooler.

We don't do fetlocks here on the grown horses. We have moles and

my farrier says to leave them on in case they get caught in a hole

they'll lift their legs out with the hairs brush the hole.

Yesterday when the fam was here, in his red baby fuzzies.






Took this under the shed cover so the sun wouldn't wash his color out...


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Naw I love that face!! He is really sweet!!So do you think I should get the vet out?? I can't really call and ask they come out... Should I be worried??I felt the foal moving when I went home for lunch which was a relief


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Cass. Lousy photos but he is one sweet little boy.

Never met a stranger, he's so friendly...toooo friendly for me

to get photos, by myself, as he yells the minute he sees me and

comes running. In fact you can see his mouth open in that one photo

and I was still on the other side of the fence when I snapped that one.

Have to be quick.

I think anytime you're concerned about your horse's health a

call to the vet is in order.

If you've a good realtionship, hopefully they should give you some

info up front/if they dont' feel they can do that, then by all means

have them out.

It's worth your piece of mind.

Hopefully, it'd be nothing more than the baby getting into position

to announce it's arrival in the big wide world.


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Nancy, I might give them a quick call and just see if I can talk to him... or one of them at least, I'll wait a little while till Renee and Anna get here to see if they can offer any advice but otherwise I will call this afternoon.


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

I just rang my vet!!!




she was lovely and has done breeding for 20 so years!!

she said it is quite normal for the foal to push on the mares diaphram when she is lying down and she said as long as Suzie is still eating and drinking and walking around she wouldn't be worried



phew, she said that it happened to quite a few mares that she has had in foal and said as long as she is still acting normally otherwise it isn't really anything to be worried about so glad!!






she said the fact the I can still feel the foal moving is a very good sign as well





that has just made my day



thankyou everyone for encouraging me to ring








she said she sounds very close!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

My mare also does the heavy breathing thing..she has done constantly for the last month or so she finds it much to uncomfortable to lay down for any length of time..even when she walks around around i hear her puffin away..i remember it well with my son 



 ..im sure it just a lack of room in there but if your worried its always good to have piece of mind and know everythings ok..Im sure shes fine she looks great..glowing as they say they both do..not a stretch mark in sight


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

haha thanks Linda,



I'm glad I rang the vet!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

Morning all



I see Suzie is down resting.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

i haven't read the book as I am a bit late this morning, what is up Cassie? Heavy breathing is normal for some mares at this stage. So is the constant eating thing that Peanut does, they eat a little but often as there isn't much room left for food.


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

lol morning Renee





one of the ladies who works for us scared me this morning saying that heavy breathing could be that the foal is in breach so of course I went into a panic hehe



but I rang my vet and she said it was all good





it was good to talk to her anyway





how are you this morning? how are the boys??

Hi Anna!!



I sent you an email my friend



its not urgent so when you get a chance you can have a read, if you dont mind hehe


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

Gosh, this lady has special powers, is she a witch too 



 Try not to listen to "stories and mumbo jumbo" I don't know why but some weird people always have to come out with horror stories when you are waiting for a baby, they did it when I was waiting for both of my children.

Suzie looks just fine to me but as Heidi says the best person to talk to is your vet so I am glad you did and that you are feeling a little better. Believe me, having a baby is a big deal and many things can happen to your body. ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I used to pee myself when I was expecting Alby 



I can guarantee you that all is just fine now.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 2, 2011)

Good news....so glad you called.

Now I'll go to bed knowing you are at peace.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 2, 2011)

Morning/afternoon Cassie. Yes, heavy breathing is quite normal for most mares during the last few weeks of being preggers. We have a slight slope up from what we call our maternity field to the barn we used to foal in, and poor Mummy mare always had to take several 'rest' periods each evening as she made her way up and into the barn for the night!

Dont forget that not only is the foal now at its full size, but the bag of fluid surrounding it is now a bit like a full tight balloon because of the size of the foal inside it. So all this not only pushes on other organs, it does restrict the lung expansion.

It also restricts the stomach size whch is why Suzie is often unable to finish her food in one go. I still say that you need to cut down on the amount of food given - when I see her first eating, it looks as though her hook on bowl is pretty full. A mare needs a small amount of concentrated food rather than a load of bulky food. Ad lib grass during the day and ad lib hay over night is essential in my opinion, because a mare will graze steadily on these, and her digestion copes easily with the steady trickle of food passing through. All horses, being horses, like their 'main' feeds, so they tuck in at a great rate, with no thought that they might be overfilling their stomachs! A mare at this late stage in pregnancy has nowhere near the 'space' in her stomach as she thinks she does, and can therefore overfill herself (making herself feel very uncomfortable/even in pain) rather than leave any food behind. A few, like Suzie, will in the end leave some food as they realise they just cant stuff anymore into their full up stomachs, and return later to finish what is left. The rush to eat, say, breakfast, is made worse if they haven't had sufficient hay to eat overnight thus leaving them feeling 'peckish' come morning, whereupon the rush to eat their feed, which then rushes down to fill a stomach that just cannot cope with all that food suddenly arriving!

The above, of course, is a very general/simple explanation of a digestive system for a heavily pregnant mare, but I wanted to to realise why, a couple of weeks ago, I said that it might be a good idea if you cut down on the bulk in Suzie's food and got something that was more 'concentrated'. I think Suzie is showing you, by often leaving some food, that there is too much for her to manage in her bowl. A cupful of a good concentrate twice a day, plus a little soaked sugar beet will give her all her minerals and vitamins, she doesn't need any extra 'bulk' right now, but be sure to give enough hay so she can graze throughout the night, she wont over eat the hay and her system will feel a lot more comfortable with 'trickle' food passing through it - just as it would be if she lived as a 'natural' horse.

Again, all this is just my opinion, but after years of breeding big, fully fed, horses and then miniatures, I have found that to keep digestive systems as near to their 'natural' working ability, the less likely I am to have problems like colic etc.

Nancy, I am absolutely useless when it comes to colours, but I just have to say that I love your little chap, Momma too, he's a good looking cute little chap.


----------



## Wings (Aug 2, 2011)

I remember in Twink's last weeks, particularly the final week, everything was a HUGE effort.

I'm a regular with my vet, first name basis chat about life he knows most of my horses





I'm a little on the paranoid side and for awhile there my herd was going out of their way to see him as often as they could! Glad they decided they where sick of bad tasting medicine and that look I get when I open the vet bill!


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

haha Bree it is definitly ver yexpensive to get the vet out but well worth it if you can save or help your horse!!





Anna i had cut back her feed but as per your instructions I ahve cut it back even more.

goodbye RAT!! ahahahahahahha (don't tell him that the peanut butter and bread is actually a trap!!) shhhhh we want him gone before suzie has her baby!! don't want a rat in the delivery room at time of foaling YUCK!!!

lol

Thanks for everyones advice!! you are such a great help!! and I am so thankful that your willing to help Suzie and me out!!





ok I have permission from the previous owner to put up pics of the two stallions, I thought the pinto was black n white but he is bay and white with two blue eyes.






Gift Horse Silver Star,


Gift Horse Blue Mystery, can't see his eyes and isn't a very good pic but at least you will have an idea of how the foal could look





can you see what I did to Suzie now? Diane, Renee and Anna would all be proud of me!!





well time for dinner, then I'm thinking a nice warm bubble bath... mmmm I will put some more of my story up in a minute too, as with the last section, the terms and words are prob not quite correct... as it was a little while ago that I started writing this story


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

next part of the story...

“They’re coming Trace, Jack get some water ready just in case!” we moved into action, Trace at Izzy’s head soothing her. So gorgeous to see such a big strong guy, turn into such a soothing, patient and loving person. I think I fell in love right then’ the girls giggled and guys rolled their eyes ‘Jack sat at Izzy’s neck keeping an eye on her breathing while I was at the end watching the contractions and the foals. At quarter to 12 the first foal’s two feet and head came out. “come on Izzy you can do it.” Whispered Trace into Izzy’s ear” she nickered and kept on pushing, I kept on concentrating as the first foal came out. I cleared the air sack and watched as Izzy sat up nickered at her foal and began licking.

We all smiled at each other. I patted Izzy on the head and slowly had a look at the foal. “a nice looking filly you’ve got here Trace, Jack. Good work nice strong legs and a healthy heart she should turn into a nice mare.” Trace grinned at Jack he looked like a little school boy who had just gotten his first medal. “Alright girl back to business you still have another to come yet” said Trace as Izzy lay down and started snoring. I checked her vitals “she’s ok Trace it’s alright for her to have a break between the two as long as it’s not too long”. After a few minutes Izzy woke up and stood up. She nuzzled her filly that had been sleeping and helped her try to stand up. We laughed as the leggy little filly tried and tried again, until she finally stood up and found her way to her mum and began suckling. After 5 minuted her new filly had, had enough and collapsed again in the straw. Izzy then began circling, groaning and breathing up again. “I think the other is about to make itself know to the world” Izzy dropped to the ground again as a contraction rippled through her sides she moaned as she tried to push the second foal out. The head came after the 3rd contraction and that’s when it got tricky.

This foal was a lot bigger then the last and she was beginning to have a bit of trouble. “Trace I think we might need to give a little bit of assistance with this one, watch her while I get my gear.”

I went over to the next stall and got my gear and put on some gloves. Walking back over I heard Trace talking to Izzy. “Hi, gorgeous come on, you can do it. You have to do it for our Mum come on baby girl do it for me Izzy please.” He was bent over her head whispering into her ear. She had quieted down and was resting quietly besides the contractions that rippled through her expanded side.

“Ok Trace that’s good now, I’m going to need you to stay at her head, I’m going to try and help Izzy get this foal out.” For the next 5 minutes that cowboy and I helped Izzy deliver her foalm the foal slowly came and soon the hardest part was over. We let Izzy finish delivering and we soon had a very stressed but healthy young colt on our hands.

Izzy cleaned her colt while he slept. 1 hour passed since he had been born and Izzy got up and nickered to her colt. He raised his head and answered weakly back but didn’t seem to have the energy to get up. Trace and I looked at each other. The foal really needed to get up and drink Izzy pushed her nose against her youngest foal and tried to help it stand up, but it just didn’t have the energy. Trace and I decided to give it a helping hand. When the colt next tried to stand up Trace got on his front and I on his back end and helped him stand.

It worked; we guided him over to his mother and helped him as he nursed hungrily from her.

We both laughed, exhausted from the night, Jack turned up just as the colt was finished drinking. “He’s going to be a beauty when he grows up Trace” “he wouldn’t be here if it hadn’t been for Kari” said Trace as he slowly stood up and stretched. I was okay being on the ground as I am short but Trace is very tall and it was hard for him to stand up and get moving again.

Trace smiled at me as he helped me pack up my gear. “Thankyou so much Kari, with the way I treated you earlier i would have thought you wouldn’t have stayed you’ve got guts, girl. I like a girl with guts” “he actually said that?” asked Anna laughing, “he did and I make him relive that moment every day I assure you” they all laughed.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

I read all the posts in bed on my iphone (God Bless the iphone LOL) but waited till I had a chance to post. I have found my mares in the last month are very loud in their breathing when laid down. I went out to Slaney one night and OMG she was so loud and grunting and groaning but funnily enough was happy laid down.

It is scary to hear them doing that but I know myself it was hard to breath in the later stages of pregnancy so I was doing a bit of grunting and groaning of my own. Especially with Aoife she never budged from under my boobs. She stayed so high that sometimes I felt like I was going to suffocate. I hate that feeling. But she was a very long baby and is very tall for her age. She is only 4 1/2 but has to wear clothes for a 6 yr old. She is the one with the hollow legs and will eat me out of house and home lol

If in doubt always ring the vet for advice - even if they dont come out you can ask them a few questions and at least you feel like you have done something proactive and it puts your mind at rest.

Will read your latest book installment after my brekkie (looking forward to it)


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh girls come on i so want to see a baby and nobody is playing..all looking too comfortable tonight again


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

I know Linda!!! I'm so desperate to see this baby!! It's getting rather sad now


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Suzie is just so darn cute laid down she looks like a big belly with a head and a tail bless her


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 2, 2011)

Just watched Suzie doing her beached whale act, flat out, then she sat up and stared at her tummy, then she rolled and jumped up...........maybe?............but no, she's now munching again!


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

lol yeah I was watching that too, I was thinking quick get out the bath just in case LOL but no, could have soaked a bit longer LOL oh well,

Anna what do you think of the two stallions??


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

The 2 stallions are very nice Cassie, is one of them the father to be and do you have any idea as to which one?


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it is the pinot, but we aren't too sure, either one of them could be, thinking the pinto more then the taffy.

but we shall see very soon! hopefully!!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

Cassie you naughty girl




now your nice clean pj's will smell of Suzie


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

hehe, I know all my clothes are covered in Suzie hair LOL, but Mum I wanted to have a bath!!!





I had to give Suzie a late night snack mmm bread LOL she loves it!!








all is good with Suzie tonight



I wish she would get down to business though... LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 2, 2011)

It looks as though either boy would suit Suzie - dont forget that Suz could still throw a solid coloured foal that is sired by the pinto. LOL!!

Just been watching you in with Suzie, what was the torch for? Looking for buried treasure? No she hasn't had a foal and buried it in the straw.





Love your 'outfit', are those you PJ's or just some great looking relaxing trousers?

Off now to read your e-mail in case you have other questions I can help with.


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah, well Suzie's last foal Pixie was by the pinto and she threw a chestnut pinto



she is really cute!!





the light in the stable isn't good enough for me to see what colour she is, and I use the torch to walk across as its dark LOL

haha they are my monkey pjs straight from America!! lol Mum n Dad went over last yr n bought me these hehe, n the jersey is my yr 10 jersey.

i don't think I put any other questions in LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm going to get some sleep now... night all



thanks for watching the snuggle bunny!!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

sweet dreams, don't worry we are here. If I go anywhere I will post first.


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol thanks Renee



what did you all think of the last part of the story?? Lol


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Hope you catch some good zzzzzz's. All well with Suzie.

The two boys are handsome. Will be interesting to see who turns out to be the daddy. So we are waiting for Suzie to surprise us with actually getting down and foaling, then the surprise of a boy or a girl and colour and then the surprise of who is the daddy LOL. So lots of surprises await us but I would be happy if she gets the ball rolling with Surprise No.1


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol same here karina!!! Come on suzie!!! Anytime now baby girl!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Both boys are gorgeous so whichever is dad im sure the baby will be a beauty..come on we want to see how beautiful


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

Suzie just escaped! Cassie are you seeing this??


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok so where has Suzie gone - looks like her gate is open


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm an empty stable??

does cassie know??


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

She looked to be scratching herself on the food pale and pulled the gate open and went out! It almost looked like she was meaning to open the gate!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

should someone wake Cassie cant watch a pony we cant see


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

Can someone message or call Cassie so she can check on Suzie and get her back in??


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

I have sent msg to Cassie


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

There are no comments on the mare stare board and I can't post there


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Lil minx is sneakin off to foal where we cant see her


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Me too although first time sending a text so hope she gets it


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Renee!










AND Karina!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

I will give her another minute and I will ring her


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Well I hope she gets one of the messages - we need her back under the camera.

One minute I am looking at her eating hay then I am having a quick read of my magazine look up and she is gone.

I am just after my lunch so was enjoying a glass of water and my mag and marestare. Suzie I know we want some excitement but we dont want THAT excitiment


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

hmm Suzie but no Cassie..shall i call her best wake her im sure she would rather know


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

She came back in and I thought she was going to close the gate LOL - gone again now. At least it wasnt someone trying to steal her which was my first fear.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

I spoke to sleepy Cassie with her adorable accent. Soon we will have our girl back.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

There we go









Thanks Cassie. Naughty Suzie


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Phewwww naughty girl getting mummy outta bed and not even with your baby tut tut


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh good she is back. Just wondering Cassie if you got my text? Tried to ring but it was ringing like it was engaged but I know that can happen if you dont have the digits right too. Want to make sure I have it right in case I have to text or ring in the future.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 2, 2011)

I think she went to pick up a couple of Kieth Urban tickets.....I knew your girl had good taste Cassie!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL Heidi


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Karina no I didn't sorry hot 3 from Renee maybe there should be three 0 infront?

I'm sorry girls I must have forgotten to latch the gate silly me!!

Heidi where Is she hiding those tickets!!! I better go search her again!! Keith urban here I come lol

Thanks everyone for being alert



gosh I'm dumb sometimes!!! Oh n renee is the one with the cute accent!!! Lol


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

Glad Suzie is safe and back in her stall. Now if she'd just move more into the center so we could see her a bit better


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok must double check my digits and do a trial run when during your morning.

Here is a bit of Abby cuteness


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 2, 2011)

What a cutie that little Abby is..and such a big Mommys helper!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Awww lil sweetie..Iv just taken some pictures of my mares udder she has been dripping milk for a week or so and its white on her legs but this looks clear its sticky colostrum??


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

aww Karina Abby is such a cutie.

I am going to try to repost the video I posted yesterday of Ricky.. How did you get the video to pose instead of the link? I feel stupid lol


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

If you go into your channel and then click on share and copy and paste that link - that should work.

I did see the video of your boy - I can even remember (with all the posting) if I commented but he is a doll and love those markings and that head is to die for.

Oh and Heidi Abbys idea of helping was to empty her basket. The blanket in the bottom right is where I place her and now she scooches off and makes her way round on her bum LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Trying to add some pictures if i can figure it out


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDrKdAyv1t4

Yaaaay.




I had to copy the link in the web browser to make it come up as a video for some reason. This one should work





and Thank you


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Hes a cutie too


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow you can see her dripping and it does look clear. Is that normal to be clear like that? And drip?

And thank you


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow Lindi that mare is CLOSE. Fingers crossed for a baby before morning.

Glad you got it to work for you Megan and again your boy is just gorgeous and I love his head. I will be expecting loads of pics of that beautiful face.

Oh and here are a couple of pics of my ladies on the run up to foaling

Slaneys milk at 346 days






How she tested on the mother nature strips






Her udder at 346 days


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

Abby looks like she is enjoying the housework, what a cutie!

Megan your boy is adorable, thanks for the video.

Lindi-loo is going to have a baby soon






well her horse is anyway


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

And here she is at 347 days - she foaled at 11.55pm
















The belly






And the new arrival LOL


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

Love all the pictures, Karina!

Can't wait for the new babies!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

And again for reference (hope nobody minds)

Shimmer a maiden - these pics taken again on the day she foaled

Udder - she was dripping too






The belly - excuse the rug but I had to put it on her as she had been scratching like a devil so it was to protect her






Milk






And test results


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

What kind of strips are those? and are they testing the milk?


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

I have to go out for an hour


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Those are the mother nature strips and all you need is a couple of drops and then a couple of drops of distilled water (although I did it just with the milk too and results were the same) and then dip in your strip and wait a few seconds. It says a minute but I found 10/15secs would give you your answer.

I never bothered with the test tubes or any measuring. I just collected my couple of drops added a couple of drops of the water a quick swirl, dip and bobs your uncle. I just tipped the collection cup to the side when I was dipping.

I am doing dinner Renee but I have the ladies up.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Id like to think we will have a baby tonight but shes a bit premature with the udder im sure..shes been like this for the last 3 weeks and dripping for a while..she was the same last time she had a foal to though..she has changed today and yesterday shes very quiet and not grazing but still eats her food her hay and any goodies she can get her lips on peering through the kitchen door..love the picture of your mares udder from underneath..Ill try go get a picture like that..dont think she looks swollen or long at all behind and no elaxing of the tail head either 



 but im sure she didnt with her last foal..exciting stuff though shes moving on so it has to be soon


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Will be watching Suzie and discussing mares udders lol but seems its the only indication she is going to give me that shes close..i managed to get one from underneath you can see all the dried milk on her belly,udder and knee..so do you think shes closer than i think..i was thinking maybe she might go on the weekend ??


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning world - just poured myself out of bed a bit ago.

Thank goodness Michael was feeding. My late night forays to check

the screens and what the girls are doing is taking it's toll.

Did some backwards catch up reading, from the last to where I'd gone

to bed.

GLAD I missed Suz's escape....I'd never have gone back to sleep.

Like both of baby's potential daddy's LOL .... going to have a PRETTY baby, soon!

Going to head over to see if Peanut is choosing to have a productive morning.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Both the girls look quite settled im just going for a swim but will leave the cams up n pop back n check again in 5 mins


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Lindi-loo -- since you're in the picture taking business today, how about a full side shot so we can see how she's dropping ???
> 
> Pretty please.....
> 
> ...



My lil girl Maxine


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

She's pretty!

Templeton is back


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Took that picture about 15 mins ago along with the udder pics

 

and thanks i think shes gorgeous too

<<< and he does


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Lindi I think she looks really low and those udder pics really look like they are ready to go. What colour is the milk?

I think Cassie and Heidi will cry if your mare foals tonight





What does her tushy look like? I must russel up a couple of pics of my ladie tushies


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok here is Slaneys tushy the days she foaled - she foaled about 13 hrs later

Its a little blurry but you get the idea


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

bannerminis said:


> Lindi I think she looks really low and those udder pics really look like they are ready to go. What colour is the milk?
> 
> I think Cassie and Heidi will cry if your mare foals tonight
> 
> ...





I dont think shes swollen or long at all



i can take some pictures if you want me too but i dont have any to compare but i really dont think shes changed


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

You know if you move the tail too fast they have a habit of sucking it in and it doesnt look all nice and relaxed. I usually spend some time scratching them or give them a treat on the ground so they are distracted and then slowly slide the tail to the side. It does help if the top half is bandaged or plaited.


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Your mare is very cute



is it only mares on marestare that can get baby of the month?? If so I'll allow your mare to have her gosl



if not wait!!!! Lol

What Is it the mouse? Or the rat?? I'm hoping the rat is in my trap!!

Suzie looks uncomfortable in the backend tonight come on baby girl!! Please have your foal!!! Would suzie be lying like this if the foal is in the birth canal? Can you tell I want this baby!! She doesn't usually stretch her leg out... Hmm

N I can't believe no one noticed what I did!!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Dam it's the big one yuck!! Lets hope it still gets a bit of pranut bitter n sandwich between something umm a trap!!!

I hate it!!! Get away from suzie she wants to have her foal you NASTY creature Susie get up!!! Someone please get me a gun!!!! I need to shoot this disgusting thing!!!!

Rat bait tomorrow!!!!!

Suzie I do really want you to have your foal!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Any daddy pictures, Lindi-loo??
> 
> .


My Boy and Daddy




he has black spots in his coat and hes such a mummy's boy


oopss sorry about the camera shaddow


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

I just saw Mr. Rat cruising around the stable - wheres the pitch fork when you need it.

Suzie still looks very comfy and a little bit of stretching is nothing to be worried about. I get the feeling she is going to keep you waiting another while.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

A very handsome boy. Cant wait to see your baby too


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

wow it got really close to Suzie that time. Hope she smushed him.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I am back sorry, I am busy cooking dinner but I have the girls up half screen each


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 2, 2011)

Have to admit I thought the story of Suzie's 'stall mate' was the

effects of staring at a computer screen for to long.. LOL

Nope....just saw him run along her back..Hmmmmm

Think he needs a peanut butter sandwich with some

'special ingredients' in it.

I think her leg is fine...she's had it in that position before.

Pretty hard to snuggle in nowadays with her tummy so big.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

why am I not seeing the "visitor"


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Come on guys!! We need to encourage her to have this foal!!!! I hope suzie squished it!! Otherwise dad will be on the job tomorrow!!! I can't believe she let it so close to her!!! Did anyone see it run out? Yuck gosh I hate them!!

N still noone notices what I did??? I thought you would all be so proud of me too... :/

You dnt want to Renee!!!! Im hoping that she squished it!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

you took her plait out









I saw that earlier and forgot to post


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha finally lol yes are you proud of me lol

Well she is pretty content dam it!! So I might go back to sleep! Thanks for ringing Renee i think I've been sleeping really heavy tonight when the low alert came on for peanut suzie you need to keep up!! I somehow brought her up n didn't even remember doing it lol woops

N I answered your call before i remember hearing it ring lol that's bad!! Lol


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

sweet dreams


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 2, 2011)

Eagle said:


> why am I not seeing the "visitor"



NOT missing a thing, Renee.

Blech!!!!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Its a big rat and I think you will have to get your Dad onto it tomorrow. Bye Bye ratty


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Poor girl keeps looking round at her belly shes knows what coming next

Hahaha and now shes trying the door again she knows thats gets her some attention!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 2, 2011)

Be very careful with rat bait Cassie, we lost a Great Dane to the neighbours rat bait, the rats pulled some of it through the fence, we were so cross as we didn't know they were doing it. So watch your dogs and dont let them get hold of the rat after it has died either if you have baited it.





The best thing for rats is an experienced JR terrier - ours is brilliant and the rat is killed instantly. Baited rats take days to die, and it is a nasty death too - they cry and it is a heartbreaking sound. I know they are rats, but there is no need for them to suffer that long, still if they made the bait stuff stronger, then I suppose other animals would also die quickly if they got hold of the rat.

Suzie herself is in no danger from her visitor, farm rats are clean animals, not like sewer rats; she just doesn't need it to get into her feed bowl and pee on her food, but now that is hooked on the door there is little chance of that. Hopefully your Dad can find and quickly dispose of the little intruder for you.

Just been doing catch up - been watching the girls, but not posting. Goodness, had a load of pages to read through. What an exciting night LOL!! Loved the way that Suz let herself out - I imagine there would have been a great deal of annoyance amongst the watchers if she had foaled outside, can just see that appealing to Suzie's sense of humour!! (think I must have been catching my hour's siesta while all the excitement was going on?)

Loved everyone's pictures and videos - Linda your girl looks very close - good luck! By the way what is her breeding, (and that of your boy), are they from imported stock or British/Welsh bred? She's very nice and your boy is certainly a very unusual colour - wonder what the foal will look like, colour wise?

Suzie does look a bit uncomfortable tonight, but that is only to be expected, poor girl. She needs to hurry up and have this baby.





Oh and yes Cassie, I did notice Suzie's tail was beautifully free, but forgot to mention it. She has a lovely full tail and it is such a shame to hide it away! Anyway, as I said ages ago, it is much easier to sweep a loose tail out of the way when a mare foals, than it is to try to pull a plaited rope out from under her body! Well done Cassie.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Nothing to report with Suzie she is resting and I am sure on the countdown to breakfast LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Both the girls have the most gorgeous tails..and poor Suzie still flat out shes loves her bed..Thanks Anna glad you like the photos and lets hope my girl doesnt have to wait too much longer to see her baby..she isnt registered so no idea of her breeding and as for daddy well he was left (dumped) in my paddock with my old Irish draft gelding 17 years ago as a baby..after alot of searching never managed to find the guilty party but i love him to bits and would never part with him so no idea of breeding there either..a shame really but theyr both lovely ponies and im looking forward to seeing his first (and last) offspring


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

it looks like Suzie has her tongue out



It is only the cam playing tricks but it does look funny


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh Linda what a gret story about your boy - it was his lucky day when he got dumped in your field.








So we, or rather they and you, are expecting a love-child? Brilliant - we all need a special baby from our favourite animals, even if it is just once. I did it once and was actually pretty pleased with the result - not that it mattered coz that 'result' will never be sold on anyway!

Hope all goes well with the foaling.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

for free love



Way to go Linda


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Oh Linda what a gret story about your boy - it was his lucky day when he got dumped in your field.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.. Id like to think iv always given him the best possible life after such an unhappy start..hes certainly proven his appriciation with his kindness to us all and the other animals..hes 100% a gentlemen and adores my grandaughter..calling her whenever he sees her in the garden..(she always has treats for him though)..this baby most certainly is a " love child "..and an ugly ducklin or a beautiful swan will always be loved and have a forever home here with us


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Im off to bed hopefully for a few hours..come on girls can we have some babies plzzzzz..they both look as comfortable as can be expected i guess..good night all


----------



## Eagle (Aug 2, 2011)

Good night Lindi-Loo I am of to bed too shortly.

Have a good day Cassie


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

Shes very attentively waiting for breakfast now


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah she is so cute always waiting for her next meal. She is definitely well rested as she was laid down for most of it.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes Cassie. Come along now. Chop chop!! Suzie needs her brekky. LOL!!

Well I too am off to my bed - a quick check on my e-mails first and then that's it.

Night all - have a good day Cassie.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 2, 2011)

Breakfast time for Suzie.

If she were a prisoner she'd be running

her tin cup acros the rails.

Food, food, food


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Morning!!! Did you ladies just see the mega butt rubs going on with the feed bin?? Lol its overcast today I bet suzie will go n foal in the rain lol

Anna I know all the repurcusions of using rat bait we have slot of bait poisoning come into the vet clinic Casper got into some once too luckily I knew what to do!!

Did you know that powdered charcoal is the best to give them n inducing vomiting the charcoal makes the poison line to it instead of the dog n saves the dog if you get it in time. Let's hope our nasty rat found a nasty treat late last night!!



poor suzie she must be so sick of being fat!!!

Linda im sure your foal will be gorgeous!! More butt rubbing from suz, well I'll go out n feed her now


----------



## Wings (Aug 2, 2011)

Loving the free tails!





On the topic of milk testing I just buy the pool testing strips and squish the milk right onto the ph square. Works for me and cuts out any chemistry!


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha yeah, then ahe was trying to get every last crumb. I'm sure she was thinking was that pre breakfast? I demand more!! Lol she was yawning heaps too... Couldn't decide whether she wanted to be inside or outside she finally chose outside. Suzie I would love for you to have that foal today!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 2, 2011)

Good night I am off to my bed. Have a good day Cassie and I hope Suzie behaves and maybe even foal


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

night Karina,

I think I might run home n check on Suzie, Smarite n Penny seem very interested in her and she doesn't usually lie down this early in the morning... hmmm





I'll go home n check


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 2, 2011)

Is that suzie laying flat out in the paddock is she all right cassie


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

she was going from sternal, flat sternal, flat she then rolled and got up, but she is VERY swollen and long and red, so I'm going to keep an eye on her.

she is now eating as if its her last meal. chomp chomp chomp chomp!!

the baby is very active (well as active as it can be) and Suzie doesn't want me touching her sides... I won't hit low alert but I might just keep a good eye on her...


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

the lovely marestarers have set the low alert so I will keep it on just in case. she has a very swishy tail happening, n she is looking very interesting, COME ON SUZIE I would love for you to have your little foal now please!!



and so would your Aunties and Uncles!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

no worries Diane, she is fine. it is after all night time for you!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

she has been wandering the paddock a fair bit today too... the last few days she hasn't been moving as much.






I won't call it pacing, but... lol


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

Ladies, I am off to bed. Not feeling the best for whatever reason






Be back to check on the girls in the morning.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

Hope if she foals it's recorded so I can watch!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Night Megan have a good sleep!! hope you feel better in the morning!!








I will have my video camera recording the blessed event hopefully when it finally comes!!

the last few days she sure has been doing alot of tail swishing, she looks miserable just standing there swishing her tail... poor baby girl!!, come on Suz get down and have this foal for us please? that was a funny little head movement and another then a look at her tummy... hmmmm


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Suzie was down, two rolls n back up again...maybe getting the foal in positions??


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Cassie. There is sure a lot of tail swishing and belly kicking going on at your place lol I hope Suzie isnt going to keep that foal in much longer!! Sounds like she is starting to progress now


----------



## cassie (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Renee



yeah she has been getting very uncomortable and breathing really heavy when she lies down, this is also the most active she has been wandering round the paddock today the last week she hasn't been wanting to move much at all... wanting to do a mi;l test but she won't let me near her udder





going home to lunch now so will give you ladies n update


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Suzi and Cassie, shes just having a lazy day stroll around her pasture...looking for escape routes for tonight perhaps? She better not...maybe shes looking for her friendly little fuzzy friend w/the tail



Well Ill check back in a bit miss suzi!


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope she isn't looking for either LOL

I'm hoping she is looking for a good spot to have her foal!!!

she is definitely more active today then she has been the last few days...


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

Night Diane!! I still can't believe you sleep in a recliner every night must be a very comfy one lol

Well I tried to do a milk test but she wouldn't have a bar of it!! Her teats are feeling a little fuller tho. Last time I tested her she was a very green 6.4 come on suzie it's time for you foal to be Born now!!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 3, 2011)

Now I lay me down to sleep

I pray the Lord my soul to keep

If I should die before I wake

I pray the Lord a foal for

Cassie to keep.

Night All  See ya tomorrow.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2011)

Good Night Nancy


----------



## Eagle (Aug 3, 2011)

morning



I am just checking our girls whilst I wait for the lorry with our wood to arrive


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh exciting stuff..no baby for me so im going to sit back for a few hours n watch Suzie n Peanut with my tea n bickies..come on girls


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

naw Nancy thats so cute!! thanks





Morning Renee!! :salutehope you have a good day



don't hurt yourself loading timber!!!

well Suzie has settled down and is now being very boring how depressing





Hi Linda



your foal still holding out to??





it gets very depressing doesn't it


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Cassie no baby for me either yet 



 ..but i do love this stage its so exciting and fills every minute of your day..dont wish it away because as soon as the baby arrives will will be thinking i want to do that again 



 ..enjoy all the baby's will soon be here..only thing is i have a chocolate biscuit addiction now all this waiting around


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2011)

Lindi Loo whats a bickie...is it some type of biscuit or pastry....you English have such fun word! but i dont know what your saying 1/2 the time.

Oh and congratulations on your future little foal...isnt waiting fun.

Marty was kind enough to video a little song i like to sing to new mothers...go check it out on Peanuts thread!


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

haha a bikkie is a biscuit, but you americans might call a biscuit a pastry I'm not sure LOL what do you call a muffin?

will be home in about 15 min, with some more lovely gifts for our nightly visiot



(evil laugh!!)


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2011)

a muffin is a muffin!!

Are your bickies like a scone...are there different types...like a strawberry bickie

We have something called Pop Tarts..do you have any of those?


----------



## Eagle (Aug 3, 2011)

A bickie is a cookie


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2011)

well why does Cassie call it a biscuit...is a biscuit also a cookie?


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2011)

Morning all.






Been watching the girls for the last couple of hours, but used the time to catch up with other topics on LB (never seem to get the time otherwise!).

So now off to do my own little darlings, will do catch up here when I get back in.

Congratulations on making page 200!! LOL!!

Cassie we have an empty stable on the cam - has Suzie escaped again! (dont worry, I know that you must be out there getting her in - bit early isnt it, you are usually later than this?) Hope all is OK?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 3, 2011)

Has Suzie escaped again ?/

Oh munchin happily again


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Cassie... U passed the 200 page mark






so far we have covered

Biscuits and bickies

Peanut and Suzi

mice and Rats

Children and Grandchildren

Hoo Haas and Udders

Vulvas and Cowpatties

Straws and Shavings

Ph strips and foaling kits

Winter coats and Summer coats

Flat outs and Sternals

P.S.

LindiLoo....Im betting your mare goes first....shes very pretty but I like daddys hidden spots too!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha thats fab all the topics we'v covered we must be bored (not)..just to clear up the bickies debate..its a digestive biscuit all covered with chocolate on the one side..they have to be dunked in your tea and then first lick the choclate off before you munch..sorry to those that dont dunk not very British i must say!! but very yummy im addicted, all this watching means iv perfected the art of eating a chocky bickie


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

haha yes a biscuit is a cookie!! LOL
mmmm the best kind of biscuit!!! LOL is a choc biccie!! tim tam mmmm


muffin 
and a scone LOL
with jam and cream of course!! oh now I'm making myself hungry I don't want to eat this carrot that I'm eating anymore lol where are the timtams?? lol

we don't have pop tarts no...lol

heard of vegemite!!! hehe!!






don't forget thongs and flip flops!!!!



hehe


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

oh n update on Suzie, she is starving again LOL silly girl is cranky, pinky red behind not much more to update, I'm thinking she is at the stage where she won't change too much more before foaling

its just a matter of when...



so when Suzie?? when are you going to give us your foal?!





tonight?? after soccer of course, oh ladies, indoor soccer tonight... starts at 7:45pm so I prob be back 8:30-9pm...


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, I completely forgot flip flops and thongs...that was one of the best! good call miss Cassie

Lindi, they sound yummy and yes sometimes I do dunk!!

Cassie, the visual was a big help!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha now flipflops here are rubber sandle things n thongs well cheese cutter pants/knickers here so now im lost with a vision of someone wearing just a pair of very small pants and a pair of flipflops!!..Cassie plz tell Suzie to get a shift on we'r losing the plot lol

we do have pop tarts and tim tams here and remember when my niece came over from Aus and taught my daughter to bite off both ends and suck the tea through..hmm not sure about that but they like it who am i to judge





oh..1 other thing we have marmite.. i love it so do the ponies.. they have it on a half of piece of bread for theyr winter time treat before bed


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2011)

marmite does not sound yummy...is it like a spread I pressume?....but it says yeast..sounds strange. Plus yeast is rather stinky IMO.Think Ill stick w/peanut butter. how about marshmallow fluff or Fluffernutter...now thats yummy too!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 3, 2011)

beautiful day here today im hoping she will be very kind and have the baby this morning in the garden in the sun..doubt that will happen..it will be tomorrow..dark raining and 3 in the morning


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2011)

Tim tams? Do we have them here Linda? Never heard of them, but then I never wear my glasses when I shop!

Being a very old fashioned, traditional person I call biscuits biscuits (bickies is a slang word for the same thing).

A Muffin is a type of cake (as in Cassie's picture). Oh and I just lurrrve scones, jam and cream, yummmmmmm!

A cake is a cake, whether small, large, with/without included cream/jam,fruit or just plain, icing or not!

A Jammie Dodger.......well the arguement continues........biscuit with jam topping or flat cake with jam topping??????

Digestive biscuits with choccy one side (must be milk for me) are just super, must be dunked of course!

Best of all are custard creams (no custard in sight!) again dunked of course.





The only 'pop tarts' that I have ever heard of are the extensions that 'pop out' of the sides of modern horse lorries to give you extra space when parked up!! LOL!! Well Cathy calls them 'pop tarts', but I'm sure they are not their official name!

So your little girl is still keeping you waiting Linda? Hope she goes soon for you and all goes well.





Hope Renee is taking suitable rest breaks during her log shifting - not an easy or nice job.

Get a good rest Diane - I think you need to put your feet up a bit more.

Hope Soccer goes well tonight Cassie - hurry back........just in case! LOL!!

Both Peanut and Suzie looking quiet at the moment.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 3, 2011)

Sat watching her as i do most days and she does look a lil more swollen today and red will try get a picture without me lifting her tail see what you think compared to yesterdays photo..she looks at me strange taking pictures and sat there watching her all day so glad she doesnt know shes being watched all night too !!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL!! I bet if these girls knew what we were up to most of the time, they would think us quite mad - there're not far wrong I suppose though are they! LOL!!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh I am waiting to sample some Tim Tams as my sister is sending a present for Conor and she said she would throw in some Aussie treats and I am sure she mentioned Tim Tams so will let you know my verdict when I get them. Not sure if its been posted as she has been moving house.

Another thing is Courgette/Zucchini and Aubergeine/Eggplant


----------



## Eagle (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like Cassie has no trousers/pants on


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

haha!! Renee they are called tights!!! LOL n don't I look so dam sexy in them LOL

I wear them to soccer in the winter time ( cos I can't be bothered to shave my legs ) LOL and cos its so COLD!!! LOL

we won 5-1 tonight!! and it was double points so the guys were happy! us girls we just love to play hehe

TIm tams ARE THE BEST!!!! mmmm dipped in milk, or tea or hot choc MMMMMM or eaten plain!!

marmite is pretty much the same as vegemite except maybe a little more bitter, vegemite is the best with butter on toast when you have an upset tummy!!!





Well my Suzie is certainly NOT off her food tonight!! lol hungry little munchkin!! maybe she is storing up food ready for the baby!! hear that suz you can have you baby now!! I'm home!!!

oh but please make sure the rat isn't around! n if it is, I give you permission to escape from your stable and trample him!! then of course you must put yourself back to bed, be a good girl!!

LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

did people just see the big breath/ gasp/ push?? from Suzie?? it was huge!

oh n in australia thongs are flip flops LOL we dont call anything flip flops and a thong, is called a gstring ouch! LOL





anyways back to Suzie...



hmmm not doing much...



might go clean my teeth



I have to have a sparkling smile when I announce Suzie's FILLY!!! LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2011)

Well after PN's restless/unusual happenings in the early hours this morning, I think Cassie is looking a little 'strange' too. After her food she was doing a stint of standing with her tail kept lifted, now she is down, but looking at her tummy and rocking to and fro a bit. I know she's trying to get comfortable, but this plus her tail carriage...............................





Well done Cassie, another victory!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2011)

Up again, obvious not very settled. Is she waiting for something Cassie? Has she got her hay? Or has she just seen something outside to catch her interest?


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

I just gave her half a biscuit of hay earlier... she can't have finished it already!! i dont have much left have to get another bale tomorrow!!

I'm sure Penny n Smartie are up to something outside!! oh n you would be proud of me she gets half a scoop each of oaten and lucerne and one of the breeda!!! oh n a little bit of speedi beat at night




which she loves!!! she is looking quite uncomfortable, she wasn't down for very long at all!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

Night all!! Going to get some sleep!!  thanks for watching!!!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 3, 2011)

All is quiet at the moment Cassie so lets see how she spends the rest of her night.

Is there anyone that can help you hold and distract Suzie so you can take a milk sample.

Not many mares will let you take a sample unless you are firm with them and let them know that you are the boss and pregnant or not you make the decisions.

If she was distracted with food or scratches it would give you enough time to get a few drops.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 3, 2011)

Good night Cassie!

Suzie is down sternal right now. I'm guessing a moth just flew in front of the camera... nothing else to report


----------



## Eagle (Aug 3, 2011)

well done Cassie









for the football not the tights





Suzie has just gone flat but her eyes are open.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 3, 2011)

I was just looking at the date you first posted about Suzie and it was June 2nd so we are all typing on this topic for 2 months and she is STILL keeping us waiting LOL.

You did say your vet said said 6/8 wks so we are definitely at the 8 wk mark now so lets hope she is going to go soon.

Peanut will be at her 2 month date on the 16th and she still has her legs crossed the little madam LOL

Oh well it does mean that we are finally getting closer with these ladies.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi and good night Cassie, its kind of funny when you go back and reread your posts from the wee hours...what the heck was i thinking writing that !! Or what the heck was I thinking period!! I think our brains go in mush mode after 3 am!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha sorry karina the vet came back late april lol n he just looked at her he didn't check her.... Well suz is being boring n looking uncomfy... I'm surprised she isn't lying down? Has she lay down again or just that first time tonight???


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

She is down sternal... She how long...


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol I agree Heidi especially cos I use my iPod in th wee hrs lol whO knows what buttons I hit haha how miss PN?


----------



## Eagle (Aug 3, 2011)

Cassie I am so sorry for disturbing you. I had my phone in my pocket and it must have gone off, it is strange bc I always block it.



It is so darn hot here today and what with all the hard work I did this morning maybe I need to go to bed





A mare has just come back t be covered again bc she didn't take



I have had enough now





Sorry again Cassie.


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww sorry renee



what a tough day!! Do you have a pool? If do jump in or get a nice cool bath! That's what we do in the extreme heat...

N that's fine



dnt worry bout it it was around my alarm time anyway... Suzie out flat now very stretched out... That's a new angle for her let's hope she doesn't go any further back :s


----------



## Eagle (Aug 3, 2011)

I wish we could zoom in and see her boobies


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2011)

Suzie happily grazing now.

Cassie why do you call your hay sections 'biscuits' and how big or heavy is a 'biscuit? I've heard folks call hay sections 'wafers', but 'biscuit' - no?

What does everyone else call their hay 'setions' - unless of course you have the big round bales, then it just becomes 'armfuls' LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2011)

Just remembered that Cassie is asleep or supposed to be! Maybe she will give an answer when she wakes!


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 3, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Suzie happily grazing now.
> 
> Cassie why do you call your hay sections 'biscuits' and how big or heavy is a 'biscuit? I've heard folks call hay sections 'wafers', but 'biscuit' - no?
> 
> What does everyone else call their hay 'setions' - unless of course you have the big round bales, then it just becomes 'armfuls' LOL!!


lol Over here we call them flakes


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2011)

Matts right, Flakes here too! These Aussies seem to call everything biscuits!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL!! Yes flakes is used here too, but usually a flake is a yummy 'flakey stick' of chocolate which is either eaten as is, or found pushed into the top of an ice cream cornet!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 3, 2011)

I would say I that I give them a slice of hay.

All quiet with Miss Suzie. No excitement today not even an escapee mini. Nothing to get the heart going for a bit of excitement only a serious craving for biscuits


----------



## MeganH (Aug 3, 2011)

I rarely ever see Suzie close her eyes when she lays down. They always seem wide open. There was a long blink there but she never seems to sleep.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 3, 2011)

oh Anna, you have just made me dream of a 99 ice-cream. Flakes have to be the best things in the world (after potato chips)

I have "slices" of hay


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 3, 2011)

Wasn't someone supposed to have a baby last night while I was sleeping?!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 3, 2011)

Still no babies 




 its hard work all this excitment


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess not everyone got the memo!! but peanut and Suzi did get the menu!!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 3, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> I guess not everyone got the memo!! but peanut and Suzi did get the menu!!



LOL LOL They may not have gotten the memo but they both

*definitely* got the menu.

Gee that August 20th due date isn't seeming that far off now






Just



, Nancy!!!!

Sorry ....


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Nancy, nooooooooooooooooooooo! Does LB run to 500 pages on one topic????


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 3, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well -- if things continue going the way it is now, we will SURELY set a record, and Santa can bring us all our gifts!


Do we still get gifts from Santa?

I thought we were off his list Sunday at midnight!

OK 500 pages is do-able/easy peasy...now that the deadline has been lifted - Only what 275 more to go.

Might have to file the calluses off our fingertips but do-able.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know about you lot but I am bored with this now, I think I might jump on a plane and squeeze a few tummies, the problem is the cams, I might have to dress up as Santa so I don't get recognised.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh such a busy day today not even time for tea n bickies..kept looking in on the cams and was sure i was going to see a baby at some point from someone but thankfully not..its ok now girls im all eyes again and have all the time in the world but soon would be good


----------



## Eagle (Aug 3, 2011)

Suzie is up and looking for breakfast, maybe she wants tea and biscuits in bed


----------



## Eagle (Aug 3, 2011)

I am going to ask Cassie to take some more photos when she has time bc I think she has changed shape, she seems slab like this morning. A milk test would be good too


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2011)

Just wrote one of my usual long epistles and the silly laptop (or maybe it was LB being funny?) refused to let me post it!!

So I'll be brief (LOL!!) Had to stop ooking my dinner as spotted escapee plus her little friend wandering once again where they had no business to be. Captured and put them in a different mini proof field (serves them right!!) Off I went to walk the whole fence distance - longest fence on the place of course - looking for the excape hole..................NO HOLE!! So great mystery, but will check again tomorrow with Cathy in case I missed it! Other 29 mares happily grzing away over the far side of the 25 acres not at all bothered by the escapees having escaped.

Just got back in, tired and with aching legs. Dinner is now back on the hob finishing cooking, so late eating tonight!

Suzie is looking for her breakfast - I swear she gets earlier with her hopes every day!










Just wrote one of my usual long epistles and the silly laptop (or maybe it was LB being funny?) refused to let me post it!!

So I'll be brief (LOL!!) Had to stop ooking my dinner as spotted escapee plus her little friend wandering once again where they had no business to be. Captured and put them in a different mini proof field (serves them right!!) Off I went to walk the whole fence distance - longest fence on the place of course - looking for the excape hole..................NO HOLE!! So great mystery, but will check again tomorrow with Cathy in case I missed it! Other 29 mares happily grzing away over the far side of the 25 acres not at all bothered by the escapees having escaped.

Just got back in, tired and with aching legs. Dinner is now back on the hob finishing cooking, so late eating tonight!

Suzie is looking for her breakfast - I swear she gets earlier with her hopes every day!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 3, 2011)

Poor you Anna nothing worse than escapies..I have 2 kune kune pigs and theyr experts at that trick im forever patching up holes in fences..but not over an area that big lol no wonder your legs are aching and so hot today (for Wales anyway)..time to put your feet up and watch some exciting cams for the rest of the evening..well they might get exciting..soon..maybe


----------



## Eagle (Aug 3, 2011)

I am off to bed now, Have a good day Cassie and sorry again for last night


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 3, 2011)

Good night Eagle 



 sleep tight dont let the foaling bug bite


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

Morning all!! I agree with you Renee I am so sick of this!!!

A biscuit of hay lol Is a section of hay about 2" wide it's usually the easiest way to seperatate a bale of hay



seeing as I will be getting my camera out later I'll take some pics any other orders of pics??

Your wish is my command luckily you asked on the right day... It's THURSDAY!!! Yay half day at work today!!

Did anyone see the rat last night??


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 3, 2011)

I didnt see the rat but thats not to say I missed his appearance.

Ok we need side on shots down at her level, back shot and front shot.

Udder shot from underneath and one taken between her back legs (I know she might be hairy but would be curious. Also a tushy pic and if you were able to get a milk test would be great

Ok so have you got my list memorized - I dont think I am asking too much





I just want to try and get as much of the whole picture as possible since we cant see her in the flesh.


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok I will do it later, I'm warning you though she doesn't have much of an udder at all...





No rat caught last night!!!!



I'm going to get dad on the case now!! He always catches the rats n mice!!

Ok suzie I finish work at 2pm so a 2:30 3pm baby sounds great to me!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

Suzie was just down for about 5 minutes some rolling n is back ip again...


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 3, 2011)

Where is she, I hope that is not her laying down close by the tree. It is hard to see because of the glare of the sun. Karen


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Karen.




I haven't seen her in a while Either I might slip home n check on her if she doesn't come back in a minute...


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

Phew she is back!!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 3, 2011)

I find she always disappears on me when she is outside. She is such a tiny dot in the distance even heavily pregnant lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

She Is around to the right of the camera she is certainly exploring every area of her paddock today... Suz the shady spot right in front of the camera is a good spot to foal... Come back now please!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 3, 2011)

I get nervous sometimes when I can't see her or I'm not sure what I am looking at. Very hard to see outside!


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 3, 2011)

Yep I see her! I was worried.


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

yeah I know sorry everyone, I hate how hard it is to see her as well...if I breed again I'll put a different camera system in...

oh and just some helpful info for you guys... I found this website on international calling codes just thought I would post it up for you all just in case...

http://www.howtocallabroad.com/

oh n Karen!! that is one of my favourite bible verses!! absoloutly love Philippians 4:6-7


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 3, 2011)

MIne to, I have problems with anxiety so I use it to remind myself not to be anxious and hopefully it might help others as well. Like right now while we are waiting for these foals!!! I have 5 mini mares but too afraid to breed them, but I would love, love to have a baby (foal) so I am living my dream through you guys. Thanks, Karen


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

Naw Karen!!! That's very sweet! It is a brilliant verse

Glad we can help you out



n thankyou so much for watching!!!





I hope one day you are able to breed your mares and have an itty bitty baby gorgeous foal!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

That's very true Diane



n once suzies foal is born I'm sure I'll wish that I already had penny in foal lol 

If you ever decide to breed Karen please let us know n we will watch your girl





Both girls seem to have settled down again, Diane I will be taking photos layer lol any requests??


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for the kind words and encouragement. My hubby has always said that if I was to breed and have a wee one he would never see me, I would live in the barn! And I probably would! We raise and breed Fainting goats and I am there for every birth! _ love every minute of it and have and my share of heartaches with them as well but nothing like the experience of birth. __*But to have a baby mini, I would just be over the moon!*_


----------



## Wings (Aug 3, 2011)

Breeding is insanity





Let's think about it, we decide we'll give up a month or more of our lives to watch a small horse change body shape, we also thoroughly check/document their private parts and post them online to discuss with strangers. We then try to guess when two living animals will decide to kick into gear and give us a foal, probably at some awful time of the night. We give up sleep during the lead up and when it happens we will bury our hands into birthing fluids and gunk and we don't think twice. And all of that is when things go well! The heartbreak and vet bills are another level to the insanity!

I wouldn't trade it for a thing



:BigGrin


----------



## MeganH (Aug 3, 2011)

I see Suzie is grazing.

I'm off to bed.. see everyone tomorrow


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2011)

night Megan





haha very true Bree!!!





no worries Diane will see how I go,

oh please karen breed one or two of your minis!!! it would be so exciting. put them up on marestare and we will watch them like a hawk for you and help you through everything!! heck I have learnt so much from these wonderful people!!!





I'm SO THANKFUL for everyone here





karen I just had a look at your website it is GORGEOUS!! your little goats are the cutest you should definitley breed some of your minis they seems really sweet!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2011)

I was unable to quote Dianes last paragraph but I think its great advice !!


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Cassie, I need to update as I have sold all my babies except Teenie Tiny Flower. I am keeping her she is so sweet and spoiled. When I pick her up she still wants to suck on my earlobe! I weaned her over a month ago. I would really like to breed my minis just for my own not to sell. I just got Sunshine, thebuckskin, she is in training in the cart. But Belle would be a good one to breed I think, she is very laid back and sweet. Reba has had foals before, not with me though. When I got her 2 years ago, she had Cheyenne with her she was 3 months old. I have since sold Cheyenne this summer. You guys are terrible,lol, now to convince hubby, sigh.


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

haha, I think belle would produce a gorgeous foal!!

and Sunshine clipped would be very cute I think!!

but its your decision in the end not ours!!!





and i totally agree about breeding to keep,


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

Cassie, Suzi looks very lonely standing out there today...I forgot to ask? where will you be weaning your filly...is dad building you another little barn or will does she get the feed room for a bit. Im still wondering what I will do at my place to. I have the stalls I just need to see how the dynamics work out when i watch them all interract. I think my barns are far enough away but it will be sad to have to listen to the cries


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

OMG I was just out having a play with Suzie, and I was watching her from quite a distance and Suzie started walking toward me then all the sudden stopped. and a funny look on her face then her tummy looked like ripples going through it LOL so I went up closer to her tummy, Suzie didn't want to MOVE at all LOL and her side was rippling with the foal moving!!! she was breathing really heavy at one point of it, I'm going out to take some pics now, wish I had my video camera with me at the time, is this the foal getting into position do you think?? it was so cool to watch, except poor Suzie had the oddest look on her face!!



hehe

HILARIOUS!!!

just thought I'd share it with you, right out to get some pics of pregnant mummy,

um ok with weaning, there is two stalls, hoping the second one will be done by the time it comes to weaning... the nursery paddock actually has quite few different little paddocks in it which I can close off, and there is another little run right outside my bedroom window that is totally safe which would prob be a great spot to wean the baby!!



I have plenty of options!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

I saw you out there ..it must be getting warmer seeing you had on your shorts






Your lucky, i only have 2 small pastures then like a little tiny pasture off the barn..wish we had more fenced it spots. Yes, i remember now you did have 2 stalls plus feed ...its actually the same set up as my barn. I think here they call this type of barn "shed row" barns .I wasnt trying to worry ya, sorry. I just know that is something that ive been thinking about. Glad to hear diane, that its not as traumatic as i thought.


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

ok I have some pics loading them now, will put them up after I go pics up my bros!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

Cant wait to see Cassie


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

boy, peanut sure got aggitated again after Diane left...lots of fast circles another poop and more pacing


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 4, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Weaning is a breeze!!! They really are not like a lost child looking for their mother. All of mine have taken it very well.
> 
> Another "not to worry" !!


Well I throw my hat into the I HATE Weaning.....horses do fine, it's me that

hates it.

I didn't like weaning my sons either, so stands to reason I guess.

I was so bad with Zena, our first, that I didn't wean her until she was 10 months old.

Zoe wasn't drug down at all, she was fat and slick as a seal....

Once I started separating them for just a bit at a time, being right there, it went fine for ALL of us. As long as they weren't upset then I was OK...... I do wait until about 5/6 months though.

Duh, nothing like putting your human emotions on your animals.

They really do quite well and would probably do much better without all my intervention. For

some reason what was just logical with big horses flew out the window with these guys.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry Cassie, last post i got lost and didnt know where I was.....still dont





Wrong thread


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 4, 2011)

Good Morning all..still no babies but everyday we'r all a day closer 



 ..Yesterday my girl was so very uncomfortable and i had high hopes for a baby last night..watched her until 3am and she did nothing but munch on her hay and doze so no progress there at all apart from me being even more tired than i already am..will try catch up on some much needed sleep during the day while my daughter pony sits..oh the joys of waiting for a foal lol..my girl will be having her breakfast in bed this morning due to the heavens opening and it looks like its here for some time..lovely Welsh summers


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

ok just letting you all know I am going to be playing with the camera a bit to get it into a better position... hopefully fingers crossed, I am out with Suzie and you may get dizzy so prob best not to watch for a little while as I have a play





I will let you know when the camera is up and running again.





just warning you all


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 4, 2011)

Just a quick good morning my friends, before I rush out to do the boys (late again!). Did not get back on the old laptop last night as Cathy paid a late evening visit, so have just had to do 'catch up' with what you lot have been talking about.

Weaning - hummmmmmm. An interesting time, but must admit it has never caused a problem here. We do leave it a bit later (6 months) plus we always make sure we have at least two foals in a year so they have a friend to be weaned with. Not sure I would find it so easy to wean just one alone?? So am really interested to see how you guys manage approx 5 months down the line?

Off to do the boys, catch you all later.


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

ok the camera will do for now, not brilliant but mum has just left with the iphone so I have to wait till she gets back so I can get it really good



hopefully!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

okay piccies, its really hard to get one of her totally relaxed behind as she always tightens up as soon as I lift the tail



but this was as close as I could get, she is normally looser than this if I can I will take another pic sometime for you all... I think she has a V what do you think? and she is pretty even now from front and back LOL again thats what I think, up for your brillliant opinions LOL






front on view...


back end view...


left side...


right side...

I dont know why you ladies still ask for this one LOL but the non exsiting udder...





and the business end....

let me know if you want an old one to compare with and I'll put one up...

has anyone seen Renee this morning?? I hope she is ok...


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

a poop in her nice clean stable already?!!?? Suzie you should no better!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 4, 2011)

Hummmmmmm.......well she does look as though her tummy weight has moved forwards a little, but no V as I know it. Also she simply doesn't look 'big' enough from the front or back, body width wise. Udder wise, well it does look as though it is moving (slowly!).

Of course it is very difficult to make any predictions from photos, but to be honest, what I'm looking at in your pictures is a mare several weeks away from foaling. :arg!

I'm looking out of my window right now at a 5 year old, never had a foal, but she is 'fat' and her tummy looks just the same as Suzie's. Of course looking at the pictures from a different 'angle' then she could foal at any time - one really does have to know a mare and to have her standing right in front of you, to give any idea/make an educated guess as to when she will foal.

Be interested in what the others think????? Also going back for another look in case I want to change my mind. LOL!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

Cassie from the rear she is much narrower than PN except up by her tail...peanuts tail sticks up higher but that could just be poor conformation on PN. But her belly looks similiar.

The udder is hard for me to see the bag real well and remember this is a newbies opinion and may not be worth the paper its printed on but IMO I believe the teats usually point alittle more to the ground almost straight. where as Suzis still point close together or towards each other. But as Im saying and typing Ive also read and heard that some mares dont even develope an udder until foaling and there is no change in the teats. We know she has milk b/c you have milked her. These are just my observations someone else may see more and have other thoughts.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 4, 2011)

On second thoughts, I'd say a possible 2 weeks approx to foaling, she does look 'in foal' (yes I know she is! LOL!!) just not ready yet. Maybe it is a small foal? Maybe she will suddenly develop that V and her bag vitually overnight, but looking at the pictures, it wont be just yet!

I too was wondering where Renee was - hope she is ok.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 4, 2011)

Don.'t worry, I am here. I have been putting more wood away





Anna I must agree and I am glad you wrote first as I was worried about upsetting Cassie. She doesn't look ready to me either,

she has a big fat butt which will loose that nice round shape when close

she is still wide

she has no udder which in a normal mare that has foaled will grow slowly from the size it is now over the period of a month





she still looks active when she walks

she still looks happy which she will not in the last day or two.

I sure hope I am wrong Cassie


----------



## Wings (Aug 4, 2011)

Must agree with the others. (I feel like I should duck? lol!)

I think she has to spend a bit more time cooking.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

"she still looks happy"

does that mean in 2 weeks she might try to eat the newspaper lady


----------



## Eagle (Aug 4, 2011)

NO the scratching lady


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Cassie I hope you didnt just tell Suzie whats on the message board..she looked very dissapointed and fed up when you left her then!!..or maybe she just wants more scratches shes so cute


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 4, 2011)

Hope we haven't upset you Cassie? I was going to say yesterday, when I saw you in with Cassie, fussing her and crawling under her to check her boobies and under her tail, how lucky you were that she wasnt at the cranky stage yet! So perhaps she has a while to go and BEWARE she might do a Miss P on you. LOL!!

By the way, you said you were getting low on hay. Does your Dad keep some round the farm or do you have to go and fetch it from elsewhere? What sort of hay do you have in Aussieland, do you get different types or is it mostly the same? Just interested.






Off now to do some outside work. Expecting Cathy here shortly and we are going to get the top barn ready for the mares and foals coz she wants to bring them back here later today or tomorrow. YAY! Babies are coming home.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 4, 2011)

Cassie I think (and I hate to say it) but she has a bit of time yet.

As she is so hairy it does add to her size. I think you might be getting a spring baby.

I would expect her udder to be fuller and her teats and they should be starting to point down if she was close.

Could be a few wks in her yet.

I find that the mares start to really uncomfortable in their last month and it sounds like Suzie had only just started to get really uncomfortable so maybe she is on track for that.

I always take pics of my mares on the run up to foaling if not everyday I take them every few days so I have a visual record of any changes. Because sometimes when you look at something everyday you may not see it but if you can go back over your photos then its easy to go back and you can check on how much progress she has made in that time.

Its hard to call it when you dont know dates and working off pictures but that would be my feeling on from what you put up. Those are good pictures and maybe in a wks time you could do another set of photos and compare to see if there is any progress.


----------



## Wings (Aug 4, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> By the way, you said you were getting low on hay. Does your Dad keep some round the farm or do you have to go and fetch it from elsewhere? What sort of hay do you have in Aussieland, do you get different types or is it mostly the same? Just interested.


I can answer some of that if you like. I'm lucky enough to grow my own hay so my guys have access all year to our own 'pasture' hay. Our hay paddock isn't specially planted it's just the local grasses. On top of that I can easily source nice lucerne and with a little more work can find clover, clover & rye, oaten and even 'native pasture' which is often very dry and great for horses with any diet issues since it really is just a good roughage filler. I also can find three types of straw (wheat, barley, oat) really easily.


----------



## Wings (Aug 4, 2011)

bannerminis said:


> I always take pics of my mares on the run up to foaling if not everyday I take them every few days so I have a visual record of any changes. Because sometimes when you look at something everyday you may not see it but if you can go back over your photos then its easy to go back and you can check on how much progress she has made in that time.


I do the same. I have photos from my girl's last month from last year that include udder, girly bits, belly from the side, front and back. Was very helpful! I'd pull them up side by side and be able to get a nice comparison I just couldn't get in my own mind.

I've started two of my girls already with front, side and udder shots. One of them is due 1st of September and the other is due later but carrying very large so I want to keep a close eye on her. I'll start documenting my other September girl in another 2 weeks. No major changes yet but it will be nice ot have the pics to glance back at when I start thinking there are some changes.


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

ok quick post then I am going to bed.

I am upset, can you blame me?!



I have been looking forward to this foal for months!!! and when I think she is so close, and I get so excited to show you the pics because I think she has changed, I'm sorry that I am upset but I can't help it,

I have given myself a headache and am now off to bed.

I really don't know how much longer I can take of this and I'm not sure if I 'll breed again...

night.

thanks for being so honest everyone I don't think I'll be on here for a little while. i'm not upset with you I'm upset with myself I'm so dumb!

lucerne hay, and I get it from the feedstore down the road.


----------



## Wings (Aug 4, 2011)

Cassie you aren't dumb, you're doing exactly what I did last year with my first mare, and I had a due date to work with! I bet every person on this forum has done the same in their early years of breeding as well.

The lead up to foaling is such a collection of shifts and changes for these mares and when we don't know their patterns, or if we have nothing to compare it to it is so hard to know what is coming next.

It's exhausting and your working on less sleep then you need. It's at this point when most of us would like to strangle our girls and tell them to hurry up! It's okay to be upset but remember, you're getting closer every day. Suzie has changed, she's just not all the way there yet. But she will be, when she and her foal are ready.

The dissapointment, the exhaustion, the ups and downs are all part of the journey we call breeding. Maybe you'll breed again maybe you won't but there is nothing like your first foaling so remember to treasure it, the good the bad and the ugly. (The ugly is how we all feel at 3am when you've been woken up again by the foal alarm)


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 4, 2011)

Cassie we have all been there.

My first minis were a mare and stallion and they were running together so I was told when I bought them that she could be due anytime between May and June - thats a 2 month window and who was to say it couldnt even be July.

So I had to start watching her and checking for signs from March on just to be sure. To top it off she got very sick and didnt even look in foal as she lost so much weight and was very weak but the vet checked her and confirmed she was in foal.

Anyway with intensive care between myself and the vet she recovered and foaled a little colt and she had him in May but to say I was stressed and worried that whole time is an understatement.

Last yr Slaney went through all the motions of being pregnant and looking like she was going to foal only for there to be nothing. She had been scanned in foal but must has slipped it or reabsorbed it and still went through all the motions. I was watching her for weaks.

This yr they were blood tested in foal and Slaney went to 347 days and Shimmer was due the end of May but didnt foal till the end of June and I now know that she took on the heat she showed 6 wks after her previous cover even though she didnt seem to be in a full blown season and it was only for a couple of days.

We have all had the ups and the downs.

For you its harder as her previous owner is of no help and hasnt a clue who the Daddy is or when she might have taken so it comes down to watching the mare and going by visual signs.

But in saying all that we are here to support you and keep you going and keep our eyes on Suzie. She is a lot closer to foaling then she was when you started this thread 2 months ago. And remember its probably better that she has a little bit more time as the weather will be so much better for Suzie and her baby and she will get to enjoy some nice spring weather and she will be good and strong before the heat of the summer kicks in. So look at that as a positive.

Also if you decide to breed again you will be able to keep noted records of her heat cycles and when she was covered by the stallion so when it comes to foaling you will be a lot better informed on when she is due and also the signs she will show as her time approaches.

This is a learning curve (a long one) but we have had fun here on this tread and you will be rewarded with a beautiful foal and it could end up being sooner then you think.

Keep the chin up Cassie and all will look brighter in the morning.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

Bree and Katrina

Thank you for sharing your early memories and stories I hope you guys had someone like your selves, when you were getting started...it sure is nice hearing that everyone goes thru the same thing. Thanks for all you guidance

hugs

Cassie keep your chin up. After all ...I still dont see Peanuts white sac.... so things may not be happening here yet either


----------



## Eagle (Aug 4, 2011)

Cassie have you switched the cam off????

Please don't be upset or mad, I am glad you posted the new photos bc this means you can relax a little and get some rest, it would be awful if you sat up for weeks and then got sick



Many of us have been ill due to too many late nights and then it is hard to look after the chips when you have a fever.

You are doing a great job and Suzie is very lucky to have you. The warmer weather will be so much better for mum and baby.

A few more weeks won't hurt you and believe me it will be well worth the wait.

If you think that waiting with excitement and anticipation is dumb then we are all dumb, at least you know she is cooking something. Wasn't it Anna that just wrote that the 2 mares she is waiting on aren't preggy?

I had odette in this spring and was testing her milk daily and watching her like a hawk until one rainy day I let them all wander around in the barn and saw this:






Now that's dumb for you.


----------



## Wings (Aug 4, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> Bree and Katrina
> 
> Thank you for sharing your early memories and stories I hope you guys had someone like your selves, when you were getting started...it sure is nice hearing that everyone goes thru the same thing. Thanks for all you guidance
> 
> ...



I had the benefits of a lot of online help and my mentors are a large mini horse stud f some years. I got to stalk their herd all last season and although I was only present for one foaling I gathered a lot of information during that time. And I'm still a total rookie this year fussing and being paranoid over all the girls.

I lost two months of sleep last year



want to know how many family and friends wanted to be around me after that? I was grumpier then the mare!

Talking with people, both about my own girls and theirs, kept me sane last year and its doing it again this year. After working myself into a paranoia over two of my girls (I convinced myself that one had aborted, the other had twins and the world was about to end) I ended up having a chat with my vet (he was up to check someone else's horse) and he talked some sense into me.

He reminded me that what will happen will happen and there is very little we can do to change that. I aim for a due date of day 336 but if that foal wants to cook for ten extra days it will do that and there is nothing wrong. If the foal presents wrong it isn't your fault, you just have to go with what your mare throws you.

Now set all that sensible thinking aside and prepare to talk me down the next time I freak out over somthing tiny.

It is never dumb to be inexperienced. It is dumb to not listen to those who are experienced, it is dumb NOT to learn but it is NEVER dumb TO learn.

(I hope that made sense



)

I see an extra arm on the cam so unless Suzie has installed a new scratching surface in the door I assume that is you



Try and get some good solid sleep on your side while you wait, you have a good group here that is watching your girl and you'll want that rest for when the big moment shows up.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 4, 2011)

Cassie- don't feel bad! Keep your head up! She will foal and you will feel silly you got mad at yourself



You have NOTHING due date wise to give you even a slight idea so that's no help at all.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 4, 2011)

Cassie Im sure your still reading your record breaking thread and that just shows you how interested in your gorgeous little girl everyone is..doesnt matter when the baby comes so long as it arrives safely!!..dont stop watching her because nobody knows her like you do..you see her everyday and notice the little changes..theyr all diffeent and iv heard it a million times over the years people buy mares and make the usual trip to feed or go even go ride and "supprise" they have a new baby they didnt even know that was due..she could just be one of those girls that dont look like the side of house while pregnant..I had huge babies all 10lb in weight and had the tiniest bumps you could imagine so did my daughter..mares are the same..some look huge some dont look big at all..come back and chat about it we all need to learn from eachother thats what life is all about isnt it??..


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone sorry for being such a cow I prob will breed again next year n I'm hoping that suzie is going to prove you all wrong!! 

Sorry if i offended anyone I didn't mean too i just thought she was looking really close n hearing that she wasn't n having a headache wasn't a great mix. Give me a day or two n I'll be right maybe I should play my piano more or start drawing again something do I'm not work watch ponies bed all the time. If forgot to plug the camera back in sorry n there is a fox out there I dnt like foxes!!! But I plucked up my courage it's back up n I'm going back to sleep night


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

Ps all will be well as long as she has the foal before september!! As we are going to Fiji at the end of September!!! All planned before I knew I was going to have a pregnant suzie n then I was sure she would have if by now but no...


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 4, 2011)

Cassie dont ever think your dumb your not,, i ask some really stupid questions but thats how we learn

I can see how much you really love suzie. And it is really stressful and a worry that all is going to be ok..i will be the same in about 2 months.ive never breed before.. So please cheap your chin up... Suzie is gettting really close now and we are all here to help ......



Jenny


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 4, 2011)

Chin up Cassie, I feel your frustration. Looks like you have a lot of wonderful support here. Keep the camera up and we will watch her and you can get some rest. God will be with her and he will take care of her because he knows how much you love her. Hugs, Karen


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wish I had the money to visit then we could take turns watching her, but since that is not possible I'll leave you with a chuckle: A study conducted by LSU's Department of Psychiatry has revealed that the kind of face a woman finds attractive on a man can differ depending on where she is in her menstrual cycle. Example: When ovulating, she is attracted to men with rugged and masculine features. However, if she is menstruating, or menopausal, she tends to prefer a man with scissors lodged in his temple and a bat jammed up his butt while he is on fire.

Further studies in this area have been canceled.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 4, 2011)

I must be constantly ovulating then cos I just lovvvvveeeeeeeeeeee a man with muscles.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok I hope you dont mind but again I am putting up Slaney at different stages so you might see her progress.

I hope it helps you see how a mare can stay very similar for a long time and only through some regular pics you can see how she creeps along. It seems to go on forever.

I have gone back to April for her first pic and she has nothing at all just 2 teats (she is 292 days here and really really hairy LOL)






307 days with more filling (this is where I would guess your mare is - give or take but its just a guess and all mares are different)











314 days (no huge change)


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 4, 2011)

337 days and no huge change maybe just a little more filling
















344 days - now you can see more bigger changes


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 4, 2011)

345 days and looking a little bigger












346 days and more development going on


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 4, 2011)

347 days (day she foaled and you can see she is ready to go)
















So these are some pics taken over a period of 55 days - you can see in the middle where she didnt change a whole lot but crept slowly till she was nearly there.

Again I know all mares are different but I hope this gives you some hope that Suzie is getting closer and closer.

Slaney was doing all the heavy breathing when laid down in the last month as she was running out of room. Some days she could be cranky I suppose when the foal was shifting. Its all normal and natural and nothing to stress about. Its hard to predict things when you have no breeding history except she was with possibly 2 stallions. So what can you do except to keep a close eye as once she is ready things can change very quickly


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 4, 2011)

Cassie,

Hope you are getting some sleep. Sleep while you can.

I want to echo the comments of everyone above.

The thing to remember also, is if you bred Suzie 6 more times

you could easily have 6 different experiences. While many mares

are pretty consistent...you throw in a year, like this year, and

all your charts and records can be thrown out the window.

Another thing both with Suz and Peanut for that matter, is that you

have been on display, to the world, for 2+ months, now.

It's not like a person, not under the Mare Stare cams, that just

suffers thru it on their own or maybe with a mentor or two.

It's seems at time almost impossible to stand another day of

waiting but you dont want her foaling before baby is cooked.

So let Suz set the oven temperature. Sooner now than later,

she will reward you with a little foal of your own.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 4, 2011)

The photos are a great reference.. maybe something we should all do take photos of our mares to know what to expect at what stage..as you say each is different and tend to do what they did last time if theyv had a foal before..wish i had taken photos of my girl last time she had a foal..shes had quite a large udder for the last 3 months..it has got alot bigger the last 2 weeks and is dripping milk like i showed you in the pictures but doesnt seem to be displaying any other symtoms and i i just cant remember her doing anything different the night she foaled so personally if i ever am lucky enough to breed again i will definately be doing the photos at diferent stages ..thanks great idea


----------



## Eagle (Aug 4, 2011)

I have photos of my mares, it really helps to compare


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 4, 2011)

Brillaint pictures Karina - really shows an udder making a start, then pausing, then going for it.








Cassie my friend, I'm so sorry that I upset you with my comments about Suzie's pregnancy, I really didn't mean to.





I really admire you. Not only have you taken on a pregnant mare with no real knowledge of her possible dates (would send us all reaching for the tranquelisers, or the bottle) but you have given her a wonderful home. She is lovingly cared for, has everything she can possibly need, you got your Dad to build you those lovely stables, plus here you are struggling to hold it all together as she slowly creeps nearer and nearer to giving you a very special baby. Not to mention the fact that you do all this for Suzie while you are working full time, plus your soccer and church singing, No wonder you are exhausted (and frustrated!) Dont forget that whatever our opinions, and now matter how we think Suzie looks right now, she could fool us all and decide to give us a suprise baby at any time from now on!





There are always ups and downs with breeding. Look at what has happened to Cathy and me this year - Chapella foaling about 5 weeks early (less bag than Suzie) and out in the field, Narcotics doing the exact same thing three days later and we lost a filly foal that was so excitedly wanted as it was a try out breeding with a young stallion. Then there was Mummy, red bag, two weeks before her earliest possible date. Yes she was ready to foal, but remember poor Cathy struggling through those 3+ weeks before Mummy foaled, blaming herself for the loss of Narcotic's filly, doing all the work and trying to snatch snoozes with her head resting on a window ledge, as she had no-one to help. Then of course our other three possible in foalers have all come back into season, but only for a day or two, and they DO look as though they are preggers, but no bags, and as they are now coming up to their due dates, I think we have to say they are empty - or could they go way over their dates like a lot of mares seem to be doing? We are going to start asking our stallions what they think!

We have never had an up and down year like it, but we also know that these things happen. Mares that are pregnant will produce their foals when they are cooked and ready, those that are not pregnant can fool you right up to the last minute. LOL!! No matter how many tests you do (if you do them) the only sure way to know the date that your mare is going to produce her baby is when you see that white bag on its way out with two little feet and a nose within!!

And quite apart from all that, it is thanks to Suzie and Peanut that we have all become friends and I for one have really enjoyed getting to know everyone, hearing their news, seeing their pictures, learning the different ways they like to do things, swopping hints, not to mention the poems, jokes and friendly banter. My life has been full and interesting over the past few weeks simply because of Suzie and Peanut, and I thank them for letting us share in their long journey, I've enjoyed every moment of it.


----------



## I3Emommy (Aug 4, 2011)

That was so sweet and well said Anna. I am a thread stalker I don't say much but enjoy every bit of the watching


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

Amen, Anna


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

Cassie, I just about spit out my coffee, i just went to check on Suzi....well it looks like she is upset that we are talking about her....I have never seen her make that big a poop right smack dab in the middle of her stall right under the camera. please please tell her we are saying nice things and no one is deserting her...we promise!! Boy is she telling us off big time!!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 4, 2011)

[quote name='AnnaC' timestamp='1312483602' post='1396376'

And quite apart from all that, it is thanks to Suzie and Peanut that we have all become friends and I for one have really enjoyed getting to know everyone, hearing their news, seeing their pictures, learning the different ways they like to do things, swopping hints, not to mention the poems, jokes and friendly banter. My life has been full and interesting over the past few weeks simply because of Suzie and Peanut, and I thank them for letting us share in their long journey, I've enjoyed every moment of it.








Anna, _That is so the truth._

I started watching after Zaky was born on June 18th.

Because I was on doc ordered rest, a thing I do not do well, you've all given me direction

and focus so I could tell the doc honestly, I've been resting.

Suzie, Peanut and all of you 'shift watchers' have filled my life with fun, laughter and

educated me further, because of your experiences.

For that I am almost sad to see it ever end.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 4, 2011)

i too am so grateful for my new friends that PN and Suzie have brought me. This journey has been fun and education. I kind of live in my own world here in Italy as the few friends I have are Non horsey. I live in a small village and the Italians are very closed and don't make friends easily. The PN and Suzie fan club is full of people that I would love to near to and pop round for a cup of tea and a chat.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 4, 2011)

I've just popped the kettle on Renee, feel free to come round.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll bring the custard creams


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 4, 2011)

Can I come too I'll bring the scones jam n cream oh and a few chocky bickies incase we fancy a dunk and a lick 



 ..that was well said Anna and yes i think we all agree with you..I look forward to seeing whats been happening/said when i wake and of course seeing the ponies..your a great bunch of people with a world of information between you...cheers all


----------



## New mini (Aug 4, 2011)

I too have been enjoying this thread. I do not post as I do not have a mini never mind a pregnant one. I can relate to a lot of this as I have alpacas and they are overdue this year too. This thread and Peanuts have kept me sane as I watch what all of you are going thru and what I am waiting for too. We can only watch and wait and do what we can. Thanks to all for the laughter, poems and good times Alpaca Nancy


----------



## Eagle (Aug 4, 2011)

Alpaca Nancy, you are back



Don't hide we don't bite, well Peanut does


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Alpaca Nancy nice to meet you 





Well Im off to bed now to watch my girl although im not expecting any excitment shes been very "normal" all day but you never know tonight could be the night



good night all


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 4, 2011)

Ooooooo custard creams and choccy biccies, scones with jam and cream - yummmmmmmmm! Hurry up and get here please - I will put the outside light on for you coz it gets really black at night up here - no town or even village lights in sight!

I have decided that Suzie is playing little games with us!





Think back to the times when she has caused us all great excitement with her late night antics 'watch me closely, I might foal at any minute'. We, or rather Renee does, phone Cassie and disturb her for a false alarm. Remember the time, several weeks ago, that I in a panic got not only Cassie up dressed and sitting in the barn watching Suz, but her poor Dad as well. LOL!!

Suzie likes to lie there flat out, puffing and huffing, while we are all glued to our screens in anticipation. She sits up, wriggles around, obviously uncomfortable, then flops back down, the odd stretch of two of her legs - might she be foaling or might she not? We get our hopes up every night as we watch and watch, frightened to go to our beds, or to go out to do other things, just in case.

THEN the little madam suddenly decides to end the 'will she wont she' show for the night. She jumps up, all normal with no intention of foaling, happy in the knowledge that she has had our undivided attention for as long as she wants...............and goes and paces at her door demanding her breakfast!





And she gets earlier each morning with her damand for food too. I dont know about MISS P, but I'm beginning to learn a lot about MADAM S!! LOL!!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree to a lot of people had picked up hints and tips from just these 2 threads.

Suzie has entertained us with her night visitors and her escapee antics. And when that baby is cooked she thats when we will see the baby.

We are all still watching (Suzie awaiting breakfast now) and you can catch up on some zzzzz's and sooner then you think you will hear the pitter patter of little hooves.

Oh and LUCKY LUCKY you off to on holidays at the end of Sept - very exotic. How long are you going for?


----------



## Eagle (Aug 4, 2011)

Karina, she isn't going, i very kindly offered to go for her so that she can stay at home snd play with her new baby. Rofl

Night all, well not you cassie good morning and have a great day


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 4, 2011)

Nite nite Renee, sleep well.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 4, 2011)

Night Night Renee

And that was very kind of you to offer Renee but I was thinking I would take Cassie place and you could come to Clare and mind my kids and animals while I was gone


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your lively kind words



we are definitely a group n I already have I think it's 5 of my friends mares that are lined up to start marestare soon yay!!

Well i better go feed madam s

Oh Renee no I'm going to Fiji n you baby sitting suz n bub lol I will be keeping marestare up while we are away so the aunties can keep an eye on mummy n baby!!

I'm just worried now that she will have it not long before we go I was hoping for atleast av1 month old foal but we may not get that now :s


----------



## Wings (Aug 4, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Well, I'll chime in here too! I have SO enjoyed these two threads! We've covered alot, learned alot, shared alot and made some wonderful new friends! THIS IS A GROUP! We're here to stay, and hopefully, we'll find something else to entertain us during the "non" breeding season in the US -- like how about the Aussie breeding season during our winter!! I'm SURE we can find someone's horse(s) to watch!!
> 
> .


You can stalk mine if you like, no cams but there will be plenty of photos. 5 mares all up with due dates from September through to December. I'll be insane by then



I'd be thrilled to have the mare stare crew follow along! I'll probably need the advice!



cassie said:


> Thanks everyone for all your lively kind words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think August could be her month


----------



## MeganH (Aug 4, 2011)

I do have to say I have not been on the board very long but have really enjoyed following and participating in the girl's threads. Very glad to be a part of it.


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

Hoping so Bree



n we will be happy to follow your mares.

Megan you are very much part of the Crew  n we hope you stick around





Later I am going to put the pics up again with older ones as comparison... See if you guys can change the 2 weeks :s


----------



## New mini (Aug 4, 2011)

I know you guys don't bite. There is to much laughter for that. I know horses do bite as I have a 16.2 guy that really does not bite but loves to lick. I do not post much here because I know nothing about bitrhing a mini. If you want a book on birthing alpacas I could give you one. I am reading ll posts and learning. I am beginning to look for my mini. I do want one that can drive. That is my new love right now.

Slpsca Nancy ( have to figure out how to change my siginature line)


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 4, 2011)

12.45am here in the UK, so I'm off to my bed.





Have a good day Cassie, plus those of you on the daytime shift.

Nite nite.


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

Night Anna,

Suzie didn't lie down this morning like she usually does.




I wonder if she might be feeling uncomfortable


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

I bite !!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

Good lordy Cassie...that was alot of reading. O.k. now that we all have this luvy duvy, huggy, foaling friends stuff out of the way can we all gather around , hold hands and sing Kum By Yah while doing a shot of Patron, please. Whats this.... your going to Fiji....people dont just GO to Fiji...that would be like saying ya, Im going to Jupiter for the day....You must be thrilled beyond believe. I know i would be!! have you been before and is it a family vaca..or you say family "holiday" I never did well in Geography...how far from Australia? Suzi will miss you but Im sure Suzi and her filly will be just fine. Well I need to pull Suzis cam up b/c I lost all my pages that are usually up when the plane crash happened...talk in a bit


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

we are going for my Mum's 50th birthday, and yes a vacation is a holiday hehe we are going for a week and it takes about 4-5 hours flight from australia, we are so excited, never been before, been to New Zealand and Tasmania but no where else so its very excting its a family holiday so all 6 of us are going... I'm going to be very sad to leave miss Suzie and her FILLY but we have one of our friends staying at our house and the people across the road have bred minis before and I'm sure she will be happy to check on suz and bub!!  I just can't wait for this baby to be born!!! seeing another birth has made me even more excited!!!

come on Suzie I would love to see you baby really soon!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds like so much fun...how was Tasmania?

Cassie, you just never know....look at PN tonight....everything says she SHOULD have this foal tonight but at this point..who knows. Suzi will give you the most wonderful gift ever given.....but its her gift to you...and YOU cant look a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

haha Heidi thats very true, but I sent the previous owner an email with some pics and he thinks she has a couple of weeks to go too



he said she always bags up three weeks before, so Suzie please start bagging up today!!, she really has already started cos I can get milk from her... so I'm a little confused...



would I be able to get milk from her if she hasn't started bagging up?? or technically if I have gotten some milk has she already started??

Tasmania was awesome!! quite freezing and that was summer that we went LOL

I will take my camera and will have to show you guys some of the pics and make you all really jealous LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

I just found an older post about milking up and found it very comforting!! i hope Kim from crayonbox miniatures doesn't mind but I added her quote in here I hope thats allowed

"My mare foaled at 341 days, but she normally bags up over several weeks, but this time she started to get milk Sunday evening, bagged up to full and waxing by Monday and foaled Monday night. This isn't her typical pattern, and my other mare that I'm watching hasn't started any udder yet, and she typically does by day 312 which she is past now. It does seem to be a bit of an odd year. "

Kim Crayonbox miniatures.

I would love to see Suzie have her foal in the next week or two... please baby girl!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

did anyone notice Suzie earlier? I know its hard to see but it looked like she was almost sitting down hmmm

i will be going home to lunch in the next hour but the fact that she didn't lie down this morning and did that strange thing just then... will update you when I go home, but it is quite odd...

haha I can't wait Diane!! its very exciting!! snorkling on the great barrier reef, horse riding along the beach!!

lounging in the tropics... hmmm oh hopefully getting a tan... maybe meet a few cute guys LOL





umm, go swimming!! what else, sun, sand and surf what can be better oh it would be the best if I knew that my mare and her itty bitty foal were all safe and born!! and doing really well,


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 4, 2011)

cassie said:


> did anyone notice Suzie earlier? I know its hard to see but it looked like she was almost sitting down hmmm
> 
> i will be going home to lunch in the next hour but the fact that she didn't lie down this morning and did that strange thing just then... will update you when I go home, but it is quite odd...
> 
> ...


Can you rub it in any more geeze..you had better take pictures..great barrier reef, tropics, sand, tans, but if you do meet any cute guys make sure he loves horses...especially little ones. yes Im on the jealous list too!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 4, 2011)

haha my mare isn't foaling so I have to get excited about something!!



otherwise I'm sure I will go insane!!





i think Suzie is finally down, but it is a very odd time for her to be lying down...


----------



## Wings (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that would start a mutiny over here





I have spent the morning going through about 6+ years of foal photos from my mentors. Found photos of siblings to my lot and some of my own guys as week old babies! What a great way to spend the morning!


----------



## cassie (Aug 5, 2011)

lol no foal, she is back up and munching...





just letting you all know I'm playing with the camera again so don't watch for a little while please hehe!!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 5, 2011)

...are you changing the angle to include

a new foal...by the magic of television?!

No??!! Dang


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 5, 2011)

OK I object!! I crawl out of bed at 5.30am, stagger to the laptop to check on the girls and what do I find? Not only has Miss P let me down and not foaled, but the cam is down for Madam S.






Immediately panic sets in - not good at this time of the morning - and I have to tune in to Suzie's thread to find out what is wrong. What do I find? Lots of talk about sun, sea, swimming, Fiji and hunky men!! Nothing about Suzie. Suddenly there's a small announcement that Cassie is fiddling with the camera!

Panic over. I'm going back to bed!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 5, 2011)

Morning all



Cassie I will get a stiff neck from watching Suzie at that angle


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 5, 2011)

Night Cassie and Suzie watchers....


----------



## cassie (Aug 5, 2011)

guys the outside camera hasn't changed... I still have to work out how to get that better but hopefully you will notice the difference tonight... I think I have it in a good spot



but I need to get your guys approval first and see how it looks with the suzie munchkin in there...

night Nancy


----------



## cassie (Aug 5, 2011)

is the camera angle ok? its up alot higher so hopefully we can see more of the stable... the gate is still at the bottom right hand corner...

if Peanut is a blugar whale I think Suzie must be a seal LOL look at her shape, or lack of shape LOL oh no wait I have decided, she is a walrus LOL




sorry the camera is a little blury I think it might be my finger prints lol woops, I will clean it tomorrow


----------



## Eagle (Aug 5, 2011)

It looks fine but she is stood in the middle at the mo, we will see when she moves.

Walrus



poor baby, wait until you are preggo


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 5, 2011)

Haha she does look huge from that angle TWINS ??..and what has she done with her bucket..she really is quite a character 





 

I think the camera is much better possitioned there you can see all of her 





 

Apart from her face which is buried in her bucket..sheer contentment Suzie/bucket/food


----------



## cassie (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks Linda



abouts about 50 cm above the original position so renee I''m hoping that we will be able to see most of her, prob still can't see her near the water bucket... I can still put it up higher on the weekend.

I'm sure I will be just as huge when I am pregnant LOL

off to youth group will be back around 9:30pm hopefully, another big day at the vets tomorrow...



I need a day off!!!! LOL oh well, think of the money, think of the money, think of the money LOL its not working.

see you all later.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 5, 2011)

See you later I'll be watching..its hard to think of the money when youd rather be elsewhere.. Are you a nurse??..I worked as a veterinary nurse for years before i had my children and its amazing what knowledge you carry with you in the years to come..


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 5, 2011)

OK guys, got a few pics for you and a little guessing game! But you are only allowed to look if you ignore the fencing and the old caravan. The fence was ruined by some big horses I had staying for a few months and I have just tightened it up with some strands of electric fencing (not connected of course!) to make it ok for the minis. Plan B for this place is to remove the old van and the fencing anyway.........sometime!

First pic is of the little madam who keeps escaping (not from this field) She is actually Mummy's daughter by my Falabella boy. (This is not part of the guessing game!)






Now the guessing bit....do you think this mare might be in foal (within a month or so)?











Also this chestnut mare?






And what about little Heidi - she's just 29" to the withers, so smaller than Peanut?






OK all comments/guesses welcome.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 5, 2011)

I say yes, but good lord Anna give these girls some food


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep i reackon,,,, so are thay????????


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 5, 2011)

Id say no to the first but yes to the little girl Heidi

 

My mare seems stressed today lots of tail swishing belly kicking and many tiny piles of sloppy POOHHH..maybe tonght??


----------



## Eagle (Aug 5, 2011)

Fingers crossed Lindi-loo


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 5, 2011)

I would be leaning towards no for the grey and yes to the chestnut.

Have you seen any foal movement?


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 5, 2011)

Some good guesses there my friends - not saying which are the correct ones though! Oh and I do realise they are not 'good' pics, so it's not easy to tell.

Cassie you've left poor Suzie's halter on again, naughty girl! Actually can you say why you have a halter on her at all? Just wondering, because she's not difficult to catch is she? Also you wont be able to have it on once she foals, unless you have it really tight and then her jaw wont be able to move properly when she grazes! (I hate halters. LOL!!)

ps. answers to the pic 'puzzle' later, - early evening I expect.

Oh and Renee, this was my starvation field a few weeks ago (4 acres) but stupidly I rested it! I bought these girls up to eat some of it off for me coz I felt they needed a bit of extra weight! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 5, 2011)

Anna you are mean! Don't we have enough suspense with Suzie and Miss PN


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree that is just plain mean so you have to spill the beans if you know who is and who isnt lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 5, 2011)

halter is off, I have it on while she is out in the paddock as she is a little hard to bring in, and they boys and dad are always coming and going with firewood so she is easier to control.

Suzie was lying down before when I got back and didn't get up till I was in the stall with her, little sweety, I'm guessing that the foal must have been pushing against her rear end while lying down as she was VERY red behind!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 5, 2011)

off to bed now night all!!

oh and yes I am a vet nurse and I agree it is great knowledge that you learn!! I really love it but I have done three weeks in a row and I'm exhausted...


----------



## MeganH (Aug 5, 2011)

I say they are expecting.. not sure about the last one but probably..

now tell us





Cassie- what kind of hospital do you work at? I worked at a dog/cat hospital. I really enjoyed it.. I'd like to work with large animals/equine tho too.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry guys - just a few more hours! Just dashed in to check on the girls, Cathy is on her way with the two mares and thier foals and will need help unloading. Then we have to go tramp the fields to find the three girls she wants to take back with her and get them loaded up. by that time, if all goes well, it will be my boys tea time, so answers around 7pm (4 hours approx from the time at the top of this post)

Also wanted to say that, looking at Cassie from the top as she is standing now, I think she has 'fallen away' a bit at her back end - not quite so round looking???? So we are progressing.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree with Anna. Suzie does seem to be changing shape from this angle


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 5, 2011)

cassie said:


> halter is off, I have it on while she is out in the paddock as she is a little hard to bring in, and they boys and dad are always coming and going with firewood so she is easier to control.
> 
> Suzie was lying down before when I got back and didn't get up till I was in the stall with her, little sweety, I'm guessing that the foal must have been pushing against her rear end while lying down as she was VERY red behind!!


I read where their V-jj , woohoo, whaterver you want to call it, goes from pink to red just before delivery, is that what you mean about her being very red?Karen


----------



## MeganH (Aug 5, 2011)

Boooo... just saw Templeton again


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 5, 2011)

cassie said:


> off to bed now night all!!
> 
> oh and yes I am a vet nurse and I agree it is great knowledge that you learn!! I really love it but I have done three weeks in a row and I'm exhausted...



Yes long hours and hard dedicated work not for everyone..if your about to go home for the evening and an rta comes in as an emergency its not like you can get your coat and say bye..Suzie is crashed out 1 eye open as always


----------



## Eagle (Aug 5, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Also wanted to say that, looking at* Cassie *from the top as she is standing now, I think she has 'fallen away' a bit at her back end - not quite so round looking???? So we are progressing.


Anna thinks you are fat Cassie


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 5, 2011)

Oooooop's did I actually say that - I must have done coz it's down there in black and white. My sincere apologies Cassie, put it down to old age, being in a rush and fingers that I just dont seem able to control!!





Well it will give everyone doing 'catch up' later something to laugh at! LOL!!

I'm tempted to go back and change it - but I think I'll just wait and see how many notice it before they 'turn' on to this page!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL LOL rude Rude RUDE, Anna LOL LOL

Better think of something really nice to say now.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 5, 2011)

OK, here are the answers to my puzzle pictures.

Ignoring the first picture of the spotty girl, the next two of the large grey mare - not in foal! Black Bess (guess she was black once and has had black babies) is 27 yes old and last had a foal in 2008 - if I had included a pic of her bag, you would have said about 3 weeks to foaling. LOL!!

Jelly, little chestnut mare - not in foal, she's 13 and had a filly last year which we have sold - brilliant home so felt we were silly to refuse the offer.

Tiny Heidi - not in foal, she's 21 and now retired. We got her in 2004 and she has had 3 babies for us (she foals extremely easily, vet sais she has a very wide pelvis for one so small) There is a lovely picture of her with her young son on my Foals (2007) website page. She looked so well in 2009 we decided to try for one more foal, big mistake! She carried the fol and foaled easily as usual, but then went down like a pack of cards. She just put eveything into her son, and in spite of all our best efforts and piles of food, she just went to what I would call very thin. A warm stable and as much as she could eat kept her going through the winter, but it has been in the last few months on good old Doctor Green that has really seen the difference and she is now back to her cheeky, pushy, demanding, sassy self! But I want to see a few more pounds on her back before the winter sets in. So yet another pasture pet joins the retirement club here at the farm!

I wasn't trying to fool anyone with my pictures, but perhaps some of the newbies here will see how difficult it is to tell if a mare is actually in foal, just from looking at them?


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 5, 2011)

Nancy, I have come so near typing Cassie instead of Suzie many times in the past! LOL!! I admit I do have problems with remembering names - and it is very embarrassing when being introduced to new folk I can tell you. My main problem here is that Peanut's topic is called just that and I have her cam on my favourites as Peanut's cam, whereas Suzie's topic is not named and Suzie's cam is on my favourites as Cassie's cam Not sure how that happened, but it did, so, being me I get more confused than normal.

Just hoping Cassie will see the funny side of it when she wakes, as I was genuinely saying how I noticed a difference in Suzie's topline -- now did I get the names round the right way this time? LOL!! I think so.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 5, 2011)

SUZIE's not looking very comfortable is she? Lots of huffing and puffing and shifting her back leg around, bless her.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 5, 2011)

I understand - I was just giving you a bad time....I am the same.

I'm bad with names, too. Not so hot with faces, either. My long

dead mother, I used to say I'd not recognize her at the mall, if

I saw her there, without me, cause she was supposed to be home

making us cookies. LOL

Your photos, as with Karina's yesterday, I think will be very helpful

for those still questioning what is happening with their mares.

Don't know why these wee ones are so hard to tell....other than it's

so easy for them to 'fluff' out. (we don't say fat/it hurts their

feelings)

I should get a photos of our 'big-boned' girl. She is not built

like any of her fine boned full sisters.

She's been in the fat girl pasture for 2 months and is just now showing

slight progress, in her weight loss.

She is shorter than her mother but looked every bit as pregnant as Zoe

did before delivery. She draws calories from the air.

Suz need to just not lay in that position...she seems to huff and puff

when she's in it.....


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice to see Suzie hasnt disappointed and not foaled








Also as on cue as the sun comes up she is waiting for her breakfast


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 5, 2011)

She's like clockwork - just a bit early! Love the way she still has the straw on her back from her last roll - I thought she was going to roll right over when I saw her doing it!


----------



## cassie (Aug 5, 2011)

MornIng all  Anna it's fIne lol it's happened a couple of times in the past no harm done we all know your tallin bout suz hehe

I work at a small animal clInic yes but we do slot of reptiles too we now have a dwarf mini colt that we just rescued he Is the clinic pony n soo funny popr little baby was left to starve I'll try take some pics of littleman today

We even once had a pelican in the surgery hehe n we have had echidnas do you all know what they are??

Anna I'll try take some photos of suzie tomorrow I was thinking last mohr that her bum seemed to have flattened out? Why do they do this? Off to Feed the ponies then I better go to work tho I'd much rather stay in bed lol

She had a sniff of her poop just then lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 5, 2011)

if we could please keep a good eye on my girl today, hard I know being in the paddock, she is VERY swollen, long and VERY RED!!!! like not just for 2 second red but the half hour that I was out there for she was red when I went out there and was still red when I left, might not be anything but if we could just watch her PLEASE!! I really want to stay here if any of you see anything can you please let me know? I will get my bro Russell to come home and check her and if he thinks she is in labour I will rush home!! I will try and keep an eye on the posts, I'm not supposed to be on the camera but I might check it at lunch time...


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 5, 2011)

Have a good day at work Cassie. I'm off to bed now but will be up again my your early afternoon/Peanut's early hours of the morning, so catch you later.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 5, 2011)

I know what they are - actually I saw them on a nature program recently and are the Aussie version of a hedgehog except they lay eggs.

Discovery channel is good for something LOL.

Suzie is as cute as ever stuffing her face lol


----------



## MeganH (Aug 5, 2011)

Good morning and Goodnight to everyone.

Cassie- I have never heard of that animal before. My husband says he wants to go to Australia because he heard there are a lot of animals that are deadly there (? lol)

Can't see Suzie very well but am watching


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 5, 2011)

Is that Suzie laying flat out in the paddock!!!???


----------



## MeganH (Aug 5, 2011)

I *think* she is sternal... but it's really hard to tell. she is definitely down though


----------



## MeganH (Aug 5, 2011)

ok now she looks flat. you can't see movement at all really.. she's too far away!


----------



## cassie (Aug 5, 2011)

hi all



I noticed Suzie lying down, got mum to check her she is all good



thanks for watching!!!


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 5, 2011)

Whew! thanks for the update Cassie


----------



## Wings (Aug 5, 2011)

MeganH said:


> Good morning and Goodnight to everyone.
> 
> Cassie- I have never heard of that animal before. My husband says he wants to go to Australia because he heard there are a lot of animals that are deadly there (? lol)


It's a daily struggle to survive when most of the animals and landscape want you to die



:yes





I live in an area known for red belly black snakes. I saw three of them last year and kicked one of them accidently. That will remind me that when Palli balks at being led somewhere I must actually look to see WHY. Thankfully despite being very deadly they are somewhat reluctant to bite. Also I am often squishing red back spiders. And I don't know how many times I've been swimming only to hear the shark alarm go off at the beach. I love this country



:rofl


----------



## cassie (Aug 5, 2011)

haha same Bree, the red bellies are ok its the browns and tiger snakes you need to watch out for, they strike at anything!!, red back spiders are the worst I hate them!!!

funnelweb spiders! YUCK!

big MASSIVE templeton RATS!!! YUCK!!

there is lots of other snakes and spiders in different areas of the country that are really bad! we don't have heaps that we see in the Hawkesbury.

oh n I hate swimming in the dam to feel a slippery eel brush past your legs ahhh



lol

I love this country too!! hehe


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 5, 2011)

Good morning ladys,,we have dugites snakes aroound away but havent seen any for long time touch wood

My moto is a good snake is a dead snake....


----------



## Wings (Aug 5, 2011)

cassie said:


> haha same Bree, the red bellies are ok its the browns and tiger snakes you need to watch out for, they strike at anything!!, red back spiders are the worst I hate them!!!
> 
> funnelweb spiders! YUCK!
> 
> ...


We have a very large red belly living down near our big paddocks. We leave him be!

When I lived in NSW I would regulary swim in a local river. The amount of eels and slimeys we would randomly feel should have been enough to keep me out of the water!



Then there was the beach where we could only swim in a tiny marked out area due to stingers in the water. And the beach where we could only swim in th enclosed shark netted patrolled area. Actually now that I think about it it's kind of amazing I've lasted this long


----------



## MeganH (Aug 5, 2011)

My husband will be so excited to hear all of this





We've been watching Shark Week this week and Australia's beaches of course have been in most of the shows.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 6, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> https://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/data/emoticons/default_aktion033.gif[/IMG]
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 6, 2011)

Suzie grazing in the middle of her paddock, bit of tail swishing, but looking ok at the moment!

Morning all.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 6, 2011)

Now butt rubbing and pacing the fence near her friends - she sure is restless.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 6, 2011)

17.15pm and Suzie is being a good girl and standing near the cam.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

Good Morning to all those in the north and sleep tight to those in the south..no progress here with my mare shes so ready to go just not producing the goods..still leaking milk all down her legs this morning dried on so have to give her a wash again..a little worried as i havnt seen any baby movements for a good few days even though iv sat n watched..im sure theres no room left to do summersaults but not even seen a twitch or jump..



 shes settled again after yesterdays belly kicking and sloppy poohs..had her breafast and now grazing as normal..doesnt look any different behind no longer or any more swollen..these pnoies really do know how to make us sweat..maybe tomorrow plz can someone have a baby


----------



## Eagle (Aug 6, 2011)

It gets really hard to see movement in the last few days, it gets me worried every time. Keep think

SHE WILL GIVE BIRTH SOON SHE WILL GIVE BIRTH SOON SHE WILL GIVE BIRTH SOON


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

Eagle said:


> It gets really hard to see movement in the last few days, it gets me worried every time. Keep think
> 
> SHE WILL GIVE BIRTH SOON SHE WILL GIVE BIRTH SOON SHE WILL GIVE BIRTH SOON



Pheww thanks for that its nice to know that its normal anyway..even little things like like that is a big help when you dont have alot of experiance in the foaling dept..i will relax a lil again now and wait some more lol..i was really worried and was going to call the vet out if i didnt see any movment this morning so glad i mentioned it now..saved me a few pennies !! cheers


----------



## Eagle (Aug 6, 2011)

Lindi, can you take a photo today for us Aunties to see


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll go get some now..more than happy for you to take a look and give me some feed back


----------



## Eagle (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## AnnaC (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes Lyndy, it is quite normal for less foal movement in the last few days - what with 'ready to be born' baby and all its 'fluid', there is not much room in there to move about!

Suzie certainly seems very restless. Just wondering if she has plenty of pickings in her paddock as she seems to spend a lot of time searching in her feed bowl - maybe she's looking for extra food before getting down to HAVING HER BABY? Or maybe she's just being her little piggy self - we all know how she loves her food! LOL!!

Off to do my boys now, back later!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 6, 2011)

At 18.00 its too dark to see


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok have some pictures..9am sat 6th aug


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

a few more 



 poor girl looks like a cow from behind bless her


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

changed this 1 so you didnt get a stiff neck


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

cant see Suzie now it too dark


----------



## Eagle (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow she looks super ready to go. Yippeeee


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

shes so laid back that mare dont think im gona get much indication shes in labour although with her last foal she did sweat an awful lot so if i see any i will be gettng very excited


----------



## Eagle (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah a couple of my mares only indication is sweating too. I see Cassie home



How did your day go Cassie? Did you manage to take a photo of the little mini you have in the clinic?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

well all the girl are quiet for the minute Im off to take my son to rugby and get some chocky crossiants..Im sure everyone knows what they are..dont they??


----------



## cassie (Aug 6, 2011)

yes I have pics



they aren't very good but at least you can see him our little rescue baby!!

Suzie is still red and swollen I hate taken some pics they aren't very good but at least you can see hehe. I will take some better ones tomorrow.

she is also very sweaty tonight... I know you girls were talking about that being a sign?

wow Linda your mare looks ready to pop I think its so amazing how different each mare is behind LOL

uploading photos now.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 6, 2011)

can't wait


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 6, 2011)

WOW!! Lindy, she sure is 'ready to go'!!

Love that last picture - what a tummy. LOL!!

Poor girl, she must be ready to get rid of that load she's carrying ANY MINUTE!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 6, 2011)

Lindi will you tell your mare she is ready because I think she has forgotten





I have been keeping track all morning but this is my first chance to post. I still cant believe Peanut is hanging in there.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 6, 2011)

Lindi, don't take your eyes off her bc they baby could fall out any minute now


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 6, 2011)

Suzie being sweaty could be down to the fact that she has been active today and your weather is starting to warm up and she is very hairy. Also being heavily pregnant has her internal heating up full blast.

Is there any change in her udder?


----------



## cassie (Aug 6, 2011)

ok, first pics of Littleman LOL he is a dwarf but a pretty good one (if they can be pretty good LOL) he is such a funny little kid!!







ok n some of Suzie,

i think maybe she isn't as wide anymore? but heck what do I know.


comparison 


another from tonight 


back view, 
comparison a few days ago...


inside its not very good, if she is still red tomorrow I will take a better pic...




ok thats all of them... prob no change you know me I get excited about every little thing...

and I promise I won't get upset,


----------



## Eagle (Aug 6, 2011)

Cassie she is looking much closer





Can we have a bag photo too


----------



## cassie (Aug 6, 2011)

thats exciting thankyou Renee



what do you think of our Rescue?? hehe isn;t he the sweetest little itty bitty thing!!

oh I will take a bag on tomorrow sorry didn't even check it tonight woops!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 6, 2011)

No worries, yeah he is a cutie pie


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

can deff see her big belly on the side Cassie and she does look swollen to me im no expert though..be so funny if they all go on the same day 





 

 

I want that cutie lil boy you have there hes goegeous..


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 6, 2011)

I said I thought she looked 'slimmer' on her back end yesterday, but now I can see it from the side too! Yep she's slowly moving in the right direction Cassie, maybe moving more quickly than we thought? She's been extremely restless and active in her paddock today, causing me one or two worried moments as it is so difficult to see her when she's far away!

We'll keep a good eye on her for you tonight.






Your little dwarf lad is a real cutie - love his colouring too.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 6, 2011)

I think she is moving along nicely. Her bag is the next thing to start changing and yes I know that some mares can foal without it but they would be the exception to the rule more then the norm.

I wondered if Shimmer would get any kind of bag as you would have to dig for her teats earlier in the yr but she went for gold with her bag and dripping milk.


----------



## cassie (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks everyone



its a relief to know you all think she is moving forward





isn't he cute!!! he is still a colt as he was VERY sick when we got him but he is doing heaps better and we will be gelding him shortly

woah Suzie was out flat for a second and next time I look she is up again LOL



anyone know how long she was down for? she doesn't usually lie down this early





all the pacing must have tired her out LOL


----------



## Eagle (Aug 6, 2011)

you are usually busy at this time Cassie but she does often go down around 19.30- 20.00 I am not sure how long she was down as I was eating lunch but it can't have been more than 15 minutes


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

Both Peanut and Suzie have been like statues for a while keep refreshing the cams thinking they'v frozen 





 

 

Suzie on the move again now n Peanuts friend in the next stable moving around so i know the cam's ok


----------



## cassie (Aug 6, 2011)

oh ok thanks Renee silly me lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 6, 2011)

night all



gotta get some sleep... my eyes are shutting on me LOL

thanks for watching, hoping you are all having a lovely mornign afternoon night





talk soon


----------



## MeganH (Aug 6, 2011)

Good night Cassie! And Goodnight/ good morning to all!

Lindi-loo, can't wait for these babies! Let us know when it's happened!

Cassie I do think Suzie looks to have changed shape.



And that littleman is is cute! Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## cassie (Aug 6, 2011)

Some pretty major butt rubbing... She sure has been restless tonight oh n a little more butt rubbingp


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

Lots of puffing from Suzie while laying down but shes not stressed looks fine atm


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 6, 2011)

Whoa Linda...

That girl really wants to have a baby for you, SOON!

This is the time you'd like to bring them into the

house with you.... Make a nice soft bed close-by.

Hold their hand ....

Doesn't fly at my house



but I still think

it'd be a nice idea.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 6, 2011)

Did Suzie just get up and then lay down again within a couple of minutes? I'm sure she was laying in a different position when I checked a few minutes ago? She doesn't look very comfortable when she's sternal does she, bless her!

Cassie, I know I read somewhere that you have to be very careful with dwarves when giving them a GA or sedation - something to do with them not being able to breathe properly when lying flat out on their sides for any length of time, their heads have to be raised or something. Perhaps there will be something about it on LB's Dwarf forum?

Chapella and Mummy and the kids have had a great day today, the girls stuffing themselves with grass and the babies whizzing round and round the field. But I did catch them all having a snooze early this morning in the sunshine (got a pic, will try to download it shortly) Tonight heavy rain is forecast, so I have shut them all in the barn together as I'm not too sure that the mares would bother to go in away from the rain and small boy - Mumoote - is not quite ready to withstand Welsh downpours!! Hope they will be OK coz the barn is 20 x 45 feet and the mares are best friends - have put hay all round the edges, so plenty fo all with no squabbling?

Just going to eat my supper, but will still be watching our Suz!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

Its a filly..she had a txt book delivery 8 pm fantastic..I'll post some pictures soon as i can


----------



## MeganH (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats Linda! I want to see some pictures!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

Meet Dinky


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Equuisize (Aug 6, 2011)

Ohhhhh, at last.

Congratulations!

Welcome to the world, Dinky!

Bet you are both glad to have that part over!

Now comes the fun part!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 6, 2011)

WOO HOO!! HOORAY!! MANY CONGRATULATIONS LINDA!!











































Brilliant, you must be so relieved. Now when you can stop looking at her, please tell everyone here about those 'last minute signs'.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful!!




Congratulations, Linda!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 6, 2011)

I see Suzie has now given up any idea of having a foal - she's now doing her usual 'where's my breakfast' LOL!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulions

linda, shes so cute...you must be so excited. Were you there w/her!!



Im happy to hear that both are doing brilliantly!!

could I please call you and put you on speaker...maybe your mare can tell PN how good she'd feel if she too popped out the little one!! This is so



!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry Ann no LAST MINUTE SIGNS !! no prominant tail head..normal pooh although it was a lil sloppy yesterday..nothing until 7.38pm she went into her stable not like her..i followed her she was shaking a little and a small patch of sweat on her shoulder hardly anything..she was looking at her belly and water started to pour out..she lay down huffed and puffed a bit more fluids and the a white bag (phewww) 2 pushes 2 feet and a nose with tongue out..another few pushes and out popped baby at 8 pm..I did tear the bag as i saw baby trying to breath and left the rest to mum..she lay there for about 2mins and the got to her feet to lick baby..about 20 mins later the after bith was delivered in tact so all went very well indeed am very very happy..baby's been feeding and had a pooh and a wee 





 

She was flirting alot with Daddy pony this afternoon through the fence and he was getting very excited was thinking oh no shes coming into season..shes not in foal at all !!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> Congratulions
> 
> linda, shes so cute...you must be so excited. Were you there w/her!!
> 
> ...


Haha Im sure shed be so much happier if she popped it out my lil girl looks so slim now.. im sure by morning she will be feeling a while lot more comfortable and enjoy her new baby girl





more than welcome to call and here my champagne corks poppin lol..im chuffed to bits


----------



## cassie (Aug 6, 2011)

Linda I am so happy for you!!! Can't wait to see some dry pics!!! Suzie this is exactly what you need to do!! Filly n all!!!

You must be over the moon happy!!! What a good mumma fOr you gosh suz can you please be a good mumma too??? n have your baby for me now please?

It's raining here today to Anna!! Washing my car n penny is out



I really love the rain but I wish it wouldn't rain on my only day off





Suzie has done a heck of alot of poos overnight... Maybe cleaning out... Hmmm


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats on your gorgeous new girl Linda. I am so glad it all went well and mom and baby are happy.

Now if only our other two ladies would take a hing and foal LOL.

Looking forward to some dry pics.

As usual Suzie was waiting for her brekkie since sun up LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone its been great to have people to share it with that share my excitment..Im sure Peanut and Suzie will have theyr babies real soon and i hope theyr births go as smoothly as Maxine's..I will take some dry photo's tomorrow in the daylight..mummy and baby are having theyr babymoon now and getting to know eachother while i watch on cam


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 6, 2011)

What a good job that you were watching her so closely Lindy, very clever of her to take herself into her stable and you to realise that it was unusual.





I would call the above mentioned 'last minute signs of a sort', in other words, actions out of the ordinary! And because you noticed, you were there to clear the bag from the little filly's head just in case it wasn't going to manage on its own. So well done you - good call.








Cant wait to see the dry pictures tomorrow - that's if the predicted Welsh 'showers' give you the chance for some outside pics!


----------



## cassie (Aug 6, 2011)

i LOVE THAT Linda!! BABYMOON HOW CUTE!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 6, 2011)

oh Lindi Congratulations












and well done Maxine what an adorable little filly. I am so happy that all went well and mum and baby are doing well.



What a wonderful day. yahoooooo


----------



## MeganH (Aug 6, 2011)

Suzie sure did poop a lot


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh dear! Something/someone has upset our lovely Suz while she was eating her breakfast!

Cassie, you were there with her, what happened? Poor Suzie nearly jumped out of her skin! Was it the 'dreaded' cows again?


----------



## cassie (Aug 6, 2011)

she sure did poop alot...





yes Anna I was in with her poor baby girl!! my silly dog went and set off the rat trap its really loud!! then he went running away and knocked over a bucket he is such a clutz!! poor Suzie girl!!

she is ok now,

there may be the slightest increase in udder size... maybe? but there is white stuff on the ends of the nipples... she hasn't been in mud so it wasn't mud... could they still get wax if they don't have much of an udder?? I could be jumping the gun here... just curious.

she is still red and swollen behind. and she is very much waddling today LOL its so cute!! poor little girl!!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 6, 2011)

Enjoy your day off Cassie. Hope Suzie behaves lol

I am off to my bed


----------



## Wings (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats on the filly Linda! She is lovely!

See Suzie this is how it is done, Cassie can you take a laptop down to the stall and show her?


----------



## cassie (Aug 6, 2011)

haha I can don't know if she'll listen LOL


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 6, 2011)

cassie said:


> haha I can don't know if she'll listen LOL


Darn kids, getting them to listen is always the problem LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 6, 2011)

lol yep, I'm getting very over the same thing EVERY day!! she doesn't seem to want to give me her f*** just yet!!

I have a really good friend who is an equine vet who is over for a few days from England, her and her husband are coming to dinner on Tuesday night...

you all know what I am HOPING for, but I'm not going to say it and jinx myself, My friend will either meet a very pregnant pony or maybe...... a filly/????? n mum????





I would LOVE for IT to happen, but not holding my breath! not saying IT just in case Suzie is listening AGAIN she always listens at the wrong time!! SILLY GIRL!


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

we are having a big thunderstorm here!! first for the season!!



so hopefully the power doesn't go out and of course Suzie is standing in the rain LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

ok storm has passed but I think we may get a few more before the end of the day...

Suzie has been yawning all afternoon and looking very uncomfortable...


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 7, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Wouldn't that be something if we got a "two-fer" weekend!!



Yeah, Let's DO IT!!

Come'on Suz....you've had lots of good examples in the past 24 hours.

After I get a snooze though, I'm drooping after the adrenaline rush

of Peanut's delivery.

I don't want to miss Suz's either.


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

lol no worries Nancy I don't think she feels like doing anything right at this minute... have many people known of mares foaling after storms??


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 7, 2011)

cassie said:


> lol no worries Nancy I don't think she feels like doing anything right at this minute... have many people known of mares foaling after storms??


Cass - Is she acting different since the storm went thru?

Barometric pressure can do funny things...


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

its been storming on and off all afternoon, just started raining again, but after the first storm, Suzie was very uncomfortable and yawning heaps, after this lot of rain passes I will go and check on her, there is no lightning so I haven't brought her in,,,,

oh sorry another question if she starts foaling in the paddock should I go and put her in the stable?? or leave her??


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 7, 2011)

Honey, if it's still storming & raining, just bring her in....

I'd not take a chance of her slipping in mud or something

if it's still mucky out there, should something frighten her

and she takes off.

It's not that far from her bedtime anyway & she'll get a nice

chance to dry off.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Cassie



Thanks for waking me



It took you a few attempts bc I went to bed at 2.00am





I see our little girl is in and rubbing her butt, hhhmmmmmmmm maybe she is jealous of all the attention tht Maxime and Peanut are getting, lets hope so.


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

I hope so!! I gave her a big pep talk and said do you want to have your baby tonight? and she put her head to mine and rubbed it up n down on my face, I take that as a yes how bout you LOL I am on adrenilan rush now and its all fresh in my head so it would be the perfect time for Suzie to foal!! baby girl you would be my star!! if you foaled tonight!!

she is very red again tonight and relaxed, will go checck on her again after dinner

silly girl stood in the rain all day and is wet I might rub her down a bit later, I don't want her getting a chill.


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

oh n no worries Renee I wasn't going to let you miss it!! not after all this time!!!!

oh n she is more slab sided tonight, then even yesterday...

still no change in the udder department.



thats the thing that really worries me, every other sign tells me she is ready



I think... I really am sick of this waiting, Peanuts beautiful little baby has made it even worse shhh


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 7, 2011)

COME ON SUZIE ITS YOUR TURN NOW


----------



## Eagle (Aug 7, 2011)

Now Cassie, we need this little baby to be fully cooked so you need to be patient. Suzie will foal when it is time and you will be so happy that you will forget all about the waiting.

You ask Heidi tomorrow and she will tell you.





I would give Suzie a rub down with that nice straw of hers and that will dry her off.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 7, 2011)

Seems like forever Cassie all that waiting and looking for signs/changes..well its is really..almost a year but so worth it when you get your baby you'll see..she will have it soon and its such a lucky lil one to be born into so much love..come on Suzie all eyes are on your now girl lets see that new baby


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Now Cassie, we need this little baby to be fully cooked so you need to be patient. Suzie will foal when it is time and you will be so happy that you will forget all about the waiting.
> 
> You ask Heidi tomorrow and she will tell you.
> 
> ...


I know I know,





I'm just so sick of waiting, not knowing at all if she is ready or not... I think I have come down off the high of watching Peanut foal, and gone down





seeing that beautiful little fella up n so GORGEOUS!! makes me want my/ Suzie's baby.

I know I should be patient and not push things but I don't know anymore


----------



## Wings (Aug 7, 2011)

At least you know she's pregnant Cassie





Although I did feel Fantasy's foal kicking today



So at least she and the other's are!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 7, 2011)

Dont worry Cassie, she wont catch a chill, but perhaps a little brush through with that hairbrush to just straighten her coat for her later when she's dried a bit?

It's peeing down with rain here at the moment and lots of showers forecast today, so not sure if Lindy is going to be able to get Maxime and her new baby outside for any new pictures?

Just let my two girls out of their barn 'prison' and they rushed off into the field, foals having a mad loon LOL!! Wasn't raining then.



May have to get them back later if this keeps up - that will make the girls very cross, but little Mumoote is relly not old enough yet to live out if the weather is dodgy! By the way, had a good look at him this morning and a little scratch when he came up to me - he's going grey round his muzzle and eyes?? Now Mummy's last colt was actually a bay/dun with a spotty blanket when he was born, and was then fully spotted by the time he was a yearling. Perhaps little Mumoote is going to 'change' too - will be interesting!

Off now to help Cathy get a couple of mares covered, back by lunchtime (here time) so will be watching Suzie later. So we have a filly and a colt so far - wonder which one will Suz go for???????


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

at the moment Anna I relaly don't mind as long is its healthy CUTE and SOON I don't mind whether its a colt or filly

yeah I gave her a brush down


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 7, 2011)

cassie, when suzi gets that foal exactly how she thinks you want it she's going to let you see it. And you are going to melt like never before..its amazing w/so many things running thru your head its like a major overload...counting feet,ears, nostrils,does it have a tail, horns, you name it nothing compares. all the times i tried to put on a happy face and yet I was really dying inside wondering if all is going well w/Peanut...just like what you are doing now. Please please relax, We are so blessed that we do not have maiden mares and they have read the book...well maybe not the calendar...its going to come and you are not even going to think about the nights watching till the wee hours. really we are still going to be keeping an eye on your Suzi. I also want to thank you for calling Renee and giving her a heads up, I appreciate it.

o.

k. now go snuggle w/suzi and you tell her to take her time...and please try to say it like you mean it


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 7, 2011)

Dont think I will be putting little Dinky out today is very wet and chilly..just filled her stable with fresh straw try stop her shivering poor lil mite


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

Linda I have a dog rug ready for my foal, whenever its born



cos its winter here and I'm sure the poor little thing will be freezing!! a foal rug or heat lamp is a brilliant idea to help keep baby wam

ok ok suzie please fully cook your baby


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

well I'm going to call it an early night I am exhausted and if I don't get some sleep now I won't wake up to check her in the night

so goodnight all!!

Heidi I am so EXCITED that Peanut gave you such a BEAUTIFUL foal!!

karina did you watch Peanut deliver cam?? I got your reply but I haven't seen you on here at all... hope you didn't mind me msgin you



didn't want you to miss it so I hope you didn't...





back to work tomorrow...



Fiji can't come soon enough, oh n it will also mean that Suzie has HOPEFULLY HAD HER FOAL!!! Suzie as long as you have it before the 28th September I'll be a happy mummy, a VERY EXHAUSTED but happy mummy.

night all.

can't even spell





thanks for watching, I hope she won't be boring for you all!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 7, 2011)

Suzie is never boring




she is such a cutie


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Renee



The cam is pretty bad tonight



sorry she all the sudden has a very swishy tail night


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the text Cassie I was delighted to get it so I could see Peanut foal. Although once I logged in on the iphone what was she doing only standing like a statue LOL.

Anyway it was worth it to see him come into the world.

Now its just Suzie to get her game face on.

I havent had a chance to get on till now - its been one of those mornings but as they say better late then never.

Have a good night Cassie and hope you get some sleep


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys Iv just been out and got a heat lamp so at least shes not shivering now 





 




 




 

Hope you dont mind me posting pictures here..just wanted to you all to know shes safe n warm


----------



## Eagle (Aug 7, 2011)

Lindi that is perfect, I am sure she will be a happy bunny now. She is just too cute for words





Why don't you start a Dinky thread bc we are going to want to see lots of updates


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 7, 2011)

Isnt it crazy that we have had to use heat lamps and rugs in the summer?

I had to put the heat lamp and a rug on both foals as they were frozen as the night temps were so cold.

Dinky is just so darn cut and love her colour too


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 7, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Lindi that is perfect, I am sure she will be a happy bunny now. She is just too cute for words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will and thanks so much everyone..appologies Cassie for posting pictures in your thread..Im not gona take my eyes off Suzie..I missed Peanuts birth with all the excitment here



but never mind she had a gorgeous healthy foal thats the important thing


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

It's fine Linda not a prob you little filly is gorgeous!!!

suzie out flat stretched out nostrils looking flared...


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

Linda how come u missed the birth?? Do u have barn alarm up??


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 7, 2011)

i had the computer on but i was in the stable with my girl until around 11,30 then went to bed to watch her cam make sure they were ok..typical but im just happy all went well and Peanut delivered..I see the light on in Suzies stable do you think shes close??


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok Suz...

I got some sleep...you can start thinking about pushing

any time now....

Just about 2:45AM Suzie Time and it looks like she is

looking thru her hay for last night's leftovers.


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

3am down sternal but gosh is she comfy like that? Wake up with a sore neck


----------



## MeganH (Aug 7, 2011)

Linda, she is adorable! Love her pictures!

Now Suzie... have you seen these HAPPY mommas with their little baby foals tagging around beside them. This could be you. Very soon! When your little foal is done cooking, go ahead and get them out of that oven of yours!


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

Diane LOVING that idea!! She doesn't look comfy at all tonight suzie babe I know you would feel a heck of alot better if you had your foal sweety... Come on honey

I'm going to close my eyes for a bit again I don't think she will do anything tonight



but I have barn alarm up just in case


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 7, 2011)

Dinky is so cute...great heat lamp, now hes nice and toasty...Well cassie, Suzis the next one. Saw her for a bit earlier...shes gonnabe anawesome mommy soon, Thank you for the nice compliments and thanks again for getting the word out about Pn


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

Is anybody watching szie i think she migt ave had a contraction? But I'm not sure


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 7, 2011)

Well our lovely Suzie has been doing all her normal things during the night (sorry only been checking and not posting). But I do think that it is a bit 'odd' that she is still snoozing at approx 6.30 am, when she would normally be looking hopefully at her door for her breakfast, bless her! Still she looks very comfortable for a change, which can only be good for her.





Well we got our first two mares covered this morning. One is a mare that we hoped was in foal for this year (Lady) and the other was an older mare (Prue) who foaled a filly last year. They both went to Dragon this time, so as soon as I got to Cathy's we covered one, then waited approx 3 hours and covered the second one. We usually like to breed one morning and one evening if usuing the same stallion, but I needed to get home so we fitted it into the morning. Dragon was delighted! He is such pest at breeding time, running the fences and even running in his stable, but we have accepted that this is just him and we stuff him with loads of food and free choice super leafy hay, which just about keeps him looking fit rather than thin. He does get out for grass each day, but rarely eats and just runs, which is just going to wear him out more, so we get him in again!! He is not alone down his end of the barn and has the two yearling colts across the centre passageway for company, but he couldn't care less. A couple of years back we turned him out with his girls for a couple of months but he lost so much weight and when it came time to bring him back in he fretted even worse than he does now and it took a whole winter to get him back in shape! He loves the company of the weanlings and yearlings so when he's not breeding we make sure he has a field where he can share the fence with his baby boyfriends and he's very content and peaceful.

Both the mares we covered today are too big for him so we had to resort to our dug out step, which works brilliantly as long as the mare doesn't step forward - both were good girls today.





Suzie now up and grazing happily on the bits of hay she's finding in her bed.


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

This is not her normal morning routine but I dnt think anyone is watching to confirm she isn't interested in the gate at all mm is breathing quite heavily for standing up!! Prob nothing but it's hard when no one else saw it so I'm going to stay up now and watch her!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Cassie - dont think it was a contraction - maybe the foal moved and made Suzie 'shift' suddenly. Anyway she looks fine now.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm with you Cassie, dont panic!! All is fine.


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks sorry so like me to overexagurate everything


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 7, 2011)

Cassie it is good that you are being over attentive. Suzie needs you to be there for her, so of course any little thing that you see MIGHT mean that she is in the early stages. Nothing can be classed as over exagerating at this stage of the game!


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

I still. Dnt think this is normal morning behavior for her she is at the gate now but has done to pees in under 5 min n is happy to be grazing the stall


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been watching Suzie for most of my afternoon and evening, and wont be gong to be for another ccouple of hours, so plenty of time to see Suzie well into your 'daytime. Am sending you an e-mail for you to read later - no rush!

Have a good day at work!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 7, 2011)

Cassie if you turn back a page and read my (long chatty) post, you will see that at the beginning I too have said that it wasn't normal behaviour for Suzie to be snoozing at that hour of the day. But she seems fine now, so dont worry, OK?


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Anna  sorry I woke up n saw her down strange. Then saw her do some weird push thing ahh see what the girls thought of it ! No one posting on either site AHHH panic sent a msg to Renee but she didn't reply now I'm watching her like a hawk then you came on thank goodness she was doing some butt rubbing before but I think your right



no contractions





So sorry if I was a bit rude I didn't mean to be I was just worried


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been watching and I too noticed that her behavior is a bit unusual. At one point she was laying flat out and I thought she was beginning to push! So I got on here to see if you had posted anything about it. Guess you saw it too. Fingers crossed! Karen


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Karen



glad you saw it too she seems to have settled down now tho



she is breathing quite heavily though considering she is just standing still... N there was major butt rubbing n tummy biting just before


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 7, 2011)

Shimmer was covered Friday and Saturday but is out of season today so she was only in for about 5 days.

Anna have you found your mares cycles all over the shop? You could normally set your watch by Slaney but I have yet to catch her in season so she will start running with the stallion next week and let him catch her when she is ready as she is not showing when she should show. So I am going to have late foals next yr which is not what I want but what can you do. Our summer has been more like spring so I think thats whats doing it.

As usual Suzie never lets us down and is waiting for her brekkie lol.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 7, 2011)

sorry cassie, some friends popped round and then we all went out for dinner and I didn't get time to post and then I left me phone in the car. When I found the msg I didn't want to disturb you.

Sorry sweety for leaving you.


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

Thats alright Renee I think I must have been imaginaning it all.





oh well we keep waiting, I will go out and feed her now, it is FREEZING HERE this morning brrr I will let you know of any changes


----------



## Eagle (Aug 7, 2011)

I doubt you imagined it, i watched her until about 4.00am your time and she was acting different, she stood for a long time by the gate and laid down right there which is strange for her. She doesn't sleep as much anymore


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 7, 2011)

And out she goes!! You could never be rude Cassie - you are just concerned, which is both natural and very sweet.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 7, 2011)

Karina, most of those we want to cover seem to be keeping to normal cycles, just a bit later than usual, but then we want to breed later for the next few years. We had trouble with mares foaling much earlier than expected. But with all this strange weather so far this year, it is not suprising that Mother Nature is causing problems!


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

glad you noticed her acting different too, I noticed that she was asleep right near the dor last night... she has never slept there that I know of... I wish I could say, and I can't wait for the day when I say SHE HAS MILK!!! but alas up until that time I have to keep reporting that there is not much change



she looks like she has dropped some more and I took a pic this morning of her and you can't see her tummy hardly at all... will put them up later along with a pic of her un-udder LOL





Renee I hope I haven't made you stay up and if I have please go to bed now





Thanks Anna



you guys are so wonderful supporting me through all this!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok mum. I am off to bed now but only if anna goes too. Lol

Night night


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

haha night renee!!





alright Anna your apparantly off to bed too LOL


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 7, 2011)

I was out in the barn for a few hours but the thing I noticed with

Suz, while watching beforehand was she didn't seem to have as many poops,

visible in her normal spots. When you just went out to feed, did it seem

the normal amount was there? Are they still 'apples' or are they getting

softer?

When I saw her sleeping she seemed to be resting well....she is the most

peaceful sleeper I've ever seen. You just want to snuggle up with her in

her in stall.

Seeing milk is nice but it isn't the only sign. I'd say not to just focus

on her milk arriving.

You are keeping track of her butt muscles relaxing; the progress of her vulva;

the shape of her belly. Those are as important signs as watching for milk.

Some mares just don't do the milk thing...even experienced mares.

Zoe has only ever had a full bag, that even waxed with one of her 6 foals and

it was filly #4... Her bag develops just nothing to write home about.

Once the baby arrives she has milk galore and has more than enough thru the

whole time, before weaning.


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Nancy



she had a REALLY sloppy poop yesterday and she had cow patties over night, she is VERY soft around the rear end now, so I am hoping that she won't hold off to much longer for me...


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2011)

Suzie seems very agitated n cranky today. Biting smartie n penny lots of tail swishing circling walking around I think baby is making suzie very uncomfy lol poor little girl!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to say nite nite when I logged off last night, it was very late!

Dont know what the time is now were you are Cassie - lunchtime approx? - but it is 4.50am here and I've just been woken up by a horrendous cat fight or some animal fight going on outside. Three of my cats are indoors with me but two are missing, so outside I suppose! Sent M out to sort it out, but saw her just standing looking in the direction of the noise, so wondering if it was foxes or even badgers, coz she would have chased after any 'strange' cats. Still I hope it wasnt some 'strange' animal havig a go at one of my missing cats - to dark to see anything now, hopefully all will be well once daylight is here and I can go searching!

Suzie grazing in the middle of her paddock - will watch her for a while coz I have made a cuppa, then i'm back to be for another hour or so.

Ooooo someone is giving Suz some scratches - is that you Cassie? As Nancy says, I wouldn't worry too much about milk supply. Suzie will have plenty when the time comes!






Also you said you noticed 'something' on the end of her teats? This is not actual wax, but it is a 'deposit' that is normally seen on the ends of teats of a mare coming into milk. I always think it looks like the little 'deposits' you often find in the corner of your eyes after a night's sleep?? I call them milk seals and, rightly or wrongly, I refuse to break them - not a problem as I dont milk test anyway!

Right it's back to bed for me - catch everyone in the morning/evening.





ps. Is that your Dad? Someone has just crossed Suzie's paddock carrying a large barrel, then right in front of the cam, a ladder has been put up - is he doing something round Suzie's stable? Does he know he's being watched. LOL!! Naughty Suz has disappeared off cam up in the top left corner.

Sorry, really must go back to bed!


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all yeah that was my dad n me



we were moving one of the feed bins over to the new stable we are slowly moving them across so I can feed from the stable instead of the back verandah lol mum is very happy



i didn't realize he had put the ladder there ill move it back when I go home at the end of the day sorry


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

haha yep LOL she has had to put up with it for over 2 years so its about time I let her have it back





bit over an hour and a half n I'll be home YAY I'm exhausted again today, I hope I'm not getting sick hmmm na lol I'm not !!





Thanks for watching still Diane, Renee, Anna, Bree, Nancy, Karina, Linda,Jess, Ashley, Heidi (if your still watching somewhere out there ), Renee (Anyssa Park) Karen, Jenny Megan and anyone else who has been watching!!





Thankyou all so much It means so much to me and Suzie that you are willing to take the time to watch her for me!!

hugs and kisses From the Snuggle Bunny and me!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL!! Diane. How true!

Cant see Suzie properly, she's right over by the far fence (I think!).


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah she is Anna, I was silly and put her hay bag on the far fence






what a silly thing to do!! won't do that tomorrow sorry everyone... about an hour more and I will be home and she will be coming inside!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Cassie, FirstI couldnt figure out how suzi moved the ladder all by herself and I couldnt understand why she wanted to escape..then way out by the fence I spotted her swishy tail. Shes a litte hard to see..course in the sun and glare everythings hard to see lol. not sure how long ill be awake but will watch her a bit. hoe all is well. is your had putting the finishing touches on your new barn


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Heidi, go back to sleep you sound exhausted still LOL

Dad n I were just moving some stuff over there n we forgot to move the ladder back, 45 min- 1 hour I should be home feeding the ponies YAY!!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Cassie! One of our girls really needs to foal today to keep this streak going...you talk to Suzie and ill talk to Darla maybe one of them will come thru for us. I plan to include loads of bribes in my talk...maybe that will help?

Ps. I call my yet to be born filly Miss Spotty Spot McSpotterson when I am talking to her (can u guess what color im hoping for) What do you call your yet to be born filly?


----------



## Eagle (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning / evening



I am running late this morning. Cassie thanks for your msg, it woke me up and thank goodness bc it was 8.30 am



My poor chips,



when the kids are at school I feed at 6.00am but now they are at home I go at 7.00am so me turning up this morning so late was NOT appreciated.





Suzie is in for the night so fingers crossed tonight is the night


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry Renee I totally forgot that PM's notify You!! I didn't msg you so I wouldn't wake you up!!!!



sorry

ITS THE HOLIDAYS!! sleep in a little!!! lol you deserve it!!





well Jess I call my foal, I am hoping for a filly too but just in case I call it my two fave names as one hehe, I tell "allymax" LOL that I want to me HER/him very soon hehe

oh I almost forgot, Suzie has the teeniest bit bigger udder tonight... and its really warm... is this ok? sorry her come the questions again LOL





oh n what do you think of the camera lighting, better or worse then last night?? last night I had an extra light on still dark enough for Suz but would like your opinion extra light?? or no?



thanks


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

oh n Renee Definitley fingers crossed for SOMETHING to happen tonight, SOMETHING GOOD!! maybe that both Jess n me own!! hehe but we need enough time apart for the filly fairy to get to both places LOL I WONDER WHAT IT COULD BE!!!



hehe


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad you are home Cassie and to see that Suzie is back in her stable - that ladder was a bit in the way. LOL!!

An udder that is a little bit bigger is good. An udder that feels warm is good. All progressing normally, my friend.





I'm not really doing anything much this morning, so will be keeping a good eye on the lovely Suz for a few hours until I have to take my compulsory 'siesta'for a couple of hours in the afternoon.

By the way, my two 'missing' cats greeted me this morning showing no signs of having been in trouble last night, so I have no idea what it was fighting last night in the field by my window!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Cassie - go to the Photos forum on here and take a look at lindy's pics of the birth of little Dinky-Doo.

In the first picture I'm sure what you can see on the end of Maxime's teats is WAX! I'm pretty positive that it is NOT two little pieces of straw stuck to her teats - too much of a coincidence! You will also notice that they (the wax) have broken off in the next picture. You are very lucky to see actual wax on your mare's teats, even if she 'waxes', because as the mare moves around the wax breaks off, so you miss it.

Anyway go and have a quick look - the pictures are a great record of Dinky's first day and worth seeing.


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

well I'm very happy with everything you have just said LOL prob doesn't make sense but...

I am glad that you think Suzie is progressing



glad that you will be able to watch my girl for a while



VERY GLAD that your able to get a siesta in the arvo!! gosh I wish I could.

and I'm VERY GLAD that you 2 cats returned all safe and sound





I know I HATE it when I hear a fox call at night, I'm thinking some chicken, bird, rabbit, or baby something is getting eaten or they are breeding more!!! and I have seen more foxes around YUCK!

Anna please tell me what badgers are like?? they fascinate me hehe are they scary? have you seen one up close? see more questions LOL

well I'm going to go check on Suzie make sure she is happy



then I'm going to come back into the warmth I'm feeling a bit head coldy tonight so I think I'll take it easy and go to bed early again, I have to be able to get up when Suzie decides to have her baby!!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to hear that Suzie udder is springing a little more.

Any pics for us to compare??


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

umm I can try take some, its really not much, more that I can feel her udder is bigger... my camera is charging at the moment so I will take some pics tomorrow... I do have some other pics I took this morning I will put them up


----------



## Eagle (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't be sorry Cassie, thank goodness you woke me or I might still be snoring away now



(it's 12.00 and hubby will be home and hungry in 10 minutes)

Sounds like Suzie is progressing nicely.


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

They aren't very good pics sorry, the last one Suzie is just pulling a funny face



LOL


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 8, 2011)

She defintely looks lower, not a V yet but as they say its all progress and progress for the better.


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

so you don't think she is V shaped? I thought she was getting a good V but hey you guys are the experts... LOL I think I will stop putting pictures up... I think she is changing but obviously she isnt



LOL oh well, I'll keep waiting was really hoping she would have it really soon, for while my equine vet is in Australia from England, but sounds like that won't be happening oh well, back to the drawing board


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 8, 2011)

Shes a real cutie in her winter wollies


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Linda



she is SO soft at the moment too, I wish you could feel her



my constant brushing is helping





OKAY SUZIE!! I think I gave her one too many scratches she wants me to come back and do another poop pick up!!



what a measly little poo it was too... a little big of pacing just then, n then some butt rubbing, what I was trying to show you before LOL was that she is even more long and swollen behind tonight! ( know I keep saying this ) but she IS changing behind and even if I lift the tail she stays that way...





maybe she won't get a huge v?? would that be a bad thing? (I know I know more DUMB questions!!) sorry I am going to sleep now so I will read your comments when I wake up in the night thanks everyone for still putting up with me and watching the lovely Suzie!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 8, 2011)

I think she is progressing nicely, her butt is dropping away and her tummy is lower and it looks like the foal is positioned cos the "lump" is towards the front. Not all girls get the "V" if you go and look at Britts photos that I posted a while back she doesn't have one put you can clearly see how the "lump" moved forward in the last few days. I do think that she will get some udder before foaling though but what do I know these girls are all different.


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

thankyou Renee,



I was thinking the 'lump' LOL was forward more thats what got me confused with Karina LOL sorry Karina I will keep a close eye on her udder, they certainly are different, today I looked at Penny udder and hoohaa and she is SO different to Suzie, where as Suzie had literally two teats and that was it before now as she is slowly gaining udder size, Penny has as big as Suzie does LOL and her Hoohaa shape WOW talk about different, cows are nearly always the same looking behind besides colouring of course but minis alter SO MUCH!! it is like watching a documentary EXCEPT BETTER!!! LOL

well I am really off to bed now LOL night all LOL



thanks for your comments and watching Suzie!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 8, 2011)

Night honey bunny


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone noticing how heavy Suzie is breathing?


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes!!! Glad someone finally noticed tonight suzie has been breathing really heavily just while standing

Thank you Karen I had forgotten about it


----------



## Eagle (Aug 8, 2011)

she is trying to hide but she is too big



Her breathing has been like this for a few days now Cassie.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 8, 2011)

Trust you to have the best "v" in the class


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 8, 2011)

diane, Those are some really good V's. I dont want to talk PN on Suzis thread but PN never got as much of a pronounced V B/C I think I let PN get a little too heavy prior to her being preggo. Your little mares you can tell looked nice and slim from the back and all was on the bottom v..where as PN being too heavy still right up to the day she foaled ( I can say the word "foal" now )still carried alot of something, fat maybe on the sides...she never got the nice slim look yours have, with all of the baby in the v area.

Great shots....any idea how long after these pictures were taken your girls foaled.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 8, 2011)

Those are excellent examples Diane.

And here is Shimmer taken around 4pm and she foaled at 10pm






This is Slaney taken at around 2pm and she foaled just before midnight






I think Shimmer has more of a V shape then Slaney but still you can see the way her bump has the dipped look.

Suzie is getting closer with everyday that passes. Its just so hard when her previous owner cant even give you a foaling window.

But she is not carrying wide anymore and everything looks to be heading south so all in all we cant complain. As as she has foaled before and her previous owner has said she does bag before foaling then there should be no reason why she wont follow suit this time (but you cant rule out the mini factor LOL)


----------



## MeganH (Aug 8, 2011)

posted in the wrong thread.. silly me.. I fixed it








Suzie rest


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree Diane, Suz is the most peaceful sleeper I've ever seen.

Those are some good photos posted of the pre-foaling V.

I have one of Zoe but she's a taller mare so don't think it's relevant

plus she is totally Spring slicked out.

If I remember pages and pages back I asked Cass how tall Suz was and

I think she said 32" and she'd had 3 foals.

Her winter coat really makes it hard to determine her real size.

Be nice if Cass had like a full body slinky that would compress

her coat down so we could get a better feel of how she looks.

We know she's getting closer and closer but we're on such a roll

now be nice if everyone had their babies to hug.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 8, 2011)

Suzie resting quietly right now so thought I would catch up with some of the posts.

Cassie, stop worrying, Suz is progressing well and it wont be that long before he presents you with a darling little baby! She looks more dropped in your pics and the weight HAS moved forward from your last ones. Dont worry about her udder, it will 'catch up' when the time is right.

I think Shimmer looks more like Suzie - and she foaled within 4 hours!! We can only judge what Suzie's tummy is like through her thick coat, but she may only have a little bit of fluffy coat under her tummy, what we can see COULD be all foal tummy and very little coat. You will know better because you can actually feel her.

But she simply HAS to learn not to do her droppings across the middle of her stable! At the moment she will almost be laying with her face in a pile if she goes flat, and poor baby doesn't need to arrive straight into a pile of poo!! Naughty Suz.





Cassie, you know what a badger looks like dont you? They are not at all friendly, in fact as they only come out at night, you dont often see them anyway. They can also be quite 'dangerous' if they are cornered or threatened and would certainly inflict some nasty damage (or death) on a terrier stupid enough to try to visit one of their setts (homes). We did see one in daylight (a youngster) once - there is a pic of it on my website under 'on the farm - Sussex' if you want to look.

Just checked Suzie again and she is now flat out - just missed the pile of dropping!

Off now to do my boys - back in about an hour.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't lay in your poop Suzie!



There's poop right under your pretty little chin.

She has been peacefully laying down for a while.. taking a snooze


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll post back to all the lovely posts later but duzie what are u doing??! Making such a mess of your stable while I have been sleeping!! I wanna go out n clean it up but I agree diane I think she is actually sleeping properly lol funny girl oh the little miss is up wow that was a quick wake up now she has me all sleepy again lol back to sleepy land


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 8, 2011)

She certainly is SOUND ASLEEP, bless her!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 8, 2011)

Suz is up, expect her to start rattling for breakfast before to long.

Looks like the sunlight is coming in her room.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 8, 2011)

Well it is nearly breakfast time!

Suzie seemed less restless overnight compared with the last couple of nights and I'm thinking this might mean that the foal is now in a more comfortable position, maybe a bit more where SHE needs to be to proceed a little nearer to HER birth? At least Suzie has been able to get some long spells of proper sleep, which is good.





Did you manage to have a look at Lindy's mare's teat wax Cassie? It's not something that you see very often.

Well nearly time for my bed - feel really tired today for some reason. You said that you might be getting a cold Cassie? I hope it was just a false alarm and that you feel better this morning.

Nite nite all - have a good day Cassie - see you all tomorrow!


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning everyone,

I just wanted to apologise to everyone on here in regards to my reaction to your comments on my photos, I am sorry for the way I acted and behaved, Thankyou for all the time and effort that you have all put in to watching Suzie for me, I am sure we are on the home stretch now, don't know how long it will be but we are getting there. and I can't guarantee that I won't get emotional again.

But I just wanted to let everyone know that I am sorry and I was being silly acting the way I did, you all know so much more then me regarding minis and breeding and I have enjoyed learning from you all, I'm sorry if it doesn't seem like it.

Please don't feel as though you have to soften what your thinking for me.

I'm just getting a little bit ok very scared that Suzie won't have had her foal, or will have it just before or while we are in Fiji, and I would hate that, so everytime I read a few more weeks thats what gets me upset, also the fact that everyone here is pestering me about this foal and how they are sure she isn't pregnant, they don't understand how hard it is when its my first foaling, I don't have ANY ideas of dates, I don't know anything much of how Suzie is when foaling.

So thankyou all and I'm sorry that for my attitude.

Not much to report with Suzie this morning, pretty much the same as the last few days... I think we are at a stand still LOL



well I better get ready for work or else I'll be late.

Thankyou all again.

Cassie

night Anna, Night Renee


----------



## Wings (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure she has somthing on board Cassie, unless she swallowed a balloon while you weren't looking.

Try not to worry and stress, there is nothing you can do to change how things will be. She will foal when they are both ready. And she is likely to be fine when she does so, most births are trouble free.

If it is at all helpful here is Miss Twinkles final days. She foaled in October still with a coat on her so it might help your comparisons

At day 344, the day before she foaled:




Day 345, wax in the morning. She foaled at 2am that night:







Day 345, her belly:




The result, about 6hrs old here:








:wub


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

Thankyou Bree





can I ask how tall your mare is? I love that little foal!! filly or colt??


----------



## Wings (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Cassie, Twinky is 32.5" and this was her 3rd or 4th foal so she knew what she was doing! I think she thought I was fussing too much!

I still get a little grin when I flick through 2 months of photos before she foaled, I remember watching each change and getting more and more excited. I hate the sound of my foaling alarm but when it went off that final time I thought it was the best sound in the world





The foal is 'Derby' and now gelded, he is going to be out and showing this year as a yearling gelding



My first home bred baby!


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks Bree



a similar height to Suzie, who has just laid down an HOUR late of her normal schedule, hmmm will watch her and if she doesn't get up shortly I'll go home n check on her...

hope Derby goes really well!! how exciting!! please let us know how he goes!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks cassie!

Twinkles was very snoozy in the final two weeks, I think she spent more time down then up! But she was very fidgety on the final days.


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

hmm thats very good to know THANKYOU!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

Suzie is looking VERY UNCOMFORTABLE all the sudden out there!! she was butt rubbing but not moving much so more pressure on her bum and sort of squatting (well thats how it looked from the cam) then moved off then stopped walking very awkward not wanting to move much at all

I will be going home for lunch in the next hour or so and I'll check on her, but I think that little foal is making Suzie VERY uncomfortable!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

n more butt rubbing from Suzie


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 8, 2011)

Boy cassie, looks like Suzi took a few lessons from PN...major but rubs going on down at the fence. Your other mini is feeling friskey...she keeps rearing up on your riding horse...paying her no mind. what a good horse!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah I reckon!! maybe she wants to copy Peanut all the way!! like a little foal.. oh except we might request a filly still if we can hehe but your little boy is SO GORGEOUS I wouldn't mind either way!! COME ON SUZIE you will feel so much better!!

Penny loves to have a gallop and usually Smartie takes the bait and they go off rearing and bucking but Smartie was to busy keeping an eye on Suzie!! hmmm :shockednow Suzie is back eating her hay close to us, good girl!!


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 8, 2011)

Just had a thought, Cassie, since you are worried that Suzie won't foal before your trip to Figi, I can fly down and stay with her! It is so terribly hot here



and I would welcome the cooler weather!!!! Oh well, just a thought.


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2011)

HAHA KAREN!!! I would love that!!! hehe where do you live?


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 9, 2011)

You are going to laugh, but I live in Corapeake, North Carolina. Kinda far away


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

oh



yeah just a little bit, the people who live across the road from us have minis and had their first foal last December so I'm going to ask them to keep an eye on Suz and hopefully BABY while we are away, we are only away for a week but that is a long time to be away from my new foal!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

Suzie has been butt rubbing and pushing her butt against the fence all day today...



obviously feeling the PRESSURE!!! hmmm


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 9, 2011)

Suzie seems to be spending her time between snoozing by the fence or butt rubbing on it! Hope your fence is nice and strong Cassie! LOL!!

Morning all.





Must go look at my e-mails - sadly they get a bit neglected these days - I wonder why?


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

haha my Dad built it so it is very nice and strong!! its only a few years old too



she is certainly using the fence to her advantage today!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 9, 2011)

Morning / evening all



I am having far too many late nights with this village fair, we got home at 1.00am again



At least the kids sleep all morning so I get to catch up in peace





4.50pm and Suzie is down the far end munching


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 9, 2011)

So what is happening out there Cassie? No sign of Suzie and three people carrying what look like buckets across to Smartie and Penny - was it water or something else? Anyway there are three intruders in Suzie's paddock and Suzie is missing - has she done a "I'll just slip out through the gate"? We know she is very quick to take advantage of open doors! LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 9, 2011)

Suzie! Suzie! come back please - we need to know that you are alright.


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

its ok Anna its our friends over for dinner we were feeding the ponies and checking suzie out




all is good!!





they think you guys are so funny!! hehe


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 9, 2011)

FUNNY! FUNNY???? Well that is just too much!! WE are perfectly NORMAL!!





I'll give them FUNNY!





























I repeat - we are NOT FUNNY!






Well maybe sometimes!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 9, 2011)

Anna is on the drink again and it is only 9.0am


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 9, 2011)

Suzie looks huge today bless her..im sure shes gona be happy to get back to her normal size..no wonder she spends so much time laying down her little legs cant hold all that belly up 



 ...sorry Suzie didnt mean to be rude 



 I know its just for a short while longer and you will have you figure back again


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 9, 2011)

Cassie, dont bother with posting here this evening - spend the time having a nice meal aand a long chat with your friends.





You know we will be watching Suz - and I'm sure you will - have you got the computer near the dinner table? LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

just a quick post



I took your advice Anna






my friend (the equine vet) and I just went to check Suzie professional opinion for free hehe she thought that she could foal anytime from now, to her she looks at the stage where she COULD foal or she might still hang on a bit and bag up some more



so we have a professional opinion that it COULD be anytime hehe

how is everyone today?? Renee when does the fair finish??

thanks for watching


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

the computer is in the next room and we can see it from the table



hehe we have been watching!!



and she has the link so when they go back to England they can watch too YAY!! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Aug 9, 2011)

That is great news cassie. The fair is on untill wednesday so I have another 2 evenings. Grrrrr


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah



I was excited



so do you stay up till 1am each night? or just some nights? because we have fairs here that go for a weekend or a week and we usually only go once if that LOL

our friends have left now, n it is freezing here again, the storms brought a cool change and it is snowing in the mountains tonight brr

Renee do you have foxes in Italy? (odd question I know LOL)


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

Suzie breathes SO heavily when lying down now I almost think she is pushing but she is just teasing me!!



she is down sternal right near the gate, maybe she is checking to make sure it is all safe to deliver her foal hehe


----------



## Wings (Aug 9, 2011)

They do things like that just to tease us





I was convinced last year that Twinkles had learnt how to trigger her alarm so she could get a midnight scratch


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

Haha that was the sane with suzie she now does a poo just after I leave so I'll come back pick it up n she knows that she'll get more scratches lol they are very tricky our girls


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

Anna I'll email you back in the morning my iPod email doesn't work to great silly thing!!

Goodnight everyone!! Thanks for keeping an eye on my suzie


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 9, 2011)

Sleep tight Cassie you never know what tomorrow might bring


----------



## Eagle (Aug 9, 2011)

The kids drag us to the fair every night with the excuse that it only comes once a year



Yes we do have foxes here in Italy, why do you ask?


----------



## MeganH (Aug 9, 2011)

Suzie sure is laying resting a lot in the past few days. Good to see she chose not to poo near her nap area today.

Does she look swollen or red anymore, Cassie? Since she's been rubbing her bum a lot I was wondering how she was looking.. or if it had changed.

She was sternal, now laying flat looking to be resting.

She has made me nervous a few times. When she stretches her back legs out and she's laying flat I have to watch super close to see if she's pushing.. then she just lays there.. she is so hard to read if it's "time" cause she is always showing "signs"


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 9, 2011)

11.51 and Suzie is flat out but eyes are open.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm back, and will be here for the next 7 hours or so.





Sleep well Cassie - we shall expect to see you outside in your lovely PJ's, if Suzie insists on littering her bedroom with a load of droppings tonight.LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 9, 2011)

Well that was quite an uneventful night, with our Suzie getting some good long snoozes! Once again she had bits of straw balanced on her back from a roll she had earlier, bless her.





Now it is breakfast waiting time - unless she decides to fit in one more short snooze!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 9, 2011)

And off she goes out to play. Have a great day Cassie


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 9, 2011)

Are your friends going to be visiting again Cassie before they go home? Where do they live in England?

Hope you have a good day at work, I'm off to bed shortly.

Is your festival still going Renee - what exactly is it a festival for, like a Saint's Day or something?

Nite nite all.


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

if Suzie has her foal then my friend is definitley coming back! LOL they are living 5 minutes away from me and she is heaps into the breeding side of equine vet and fell in love with Suzie





she is going to be watching Suzie from England for me aswell




they have just moved to Dorset but were up the top of England before that





not much change in Suzie maybe dropped a little more... but otherwise nothing new


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 9, 2011)

I saw her stretched out a lot last night. She sure knows how to rest herself.


----------



## Wings (Aug 9, 2011)

Grumpy Mare Stare is down for me so I can't check on Miss Suzie. Maybe if it's down for everyone that will trigger foaling?


----------



## Wings (Aug 9, 2011)

If it's raining for Cassie then I think this is what a mare defines as 'perfect foaling conditions'!


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh it's up for me... It's a bright sunny day but I can't see her on the cam ATM...


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh I think she may be near the left gate... At the fence...


----------



## cassie (Aug 9, 2011)

hmm thats very strange Diane



at least you have her back up again now, you can really see that pregnant tummy when she stands there can't you LOL baby girl!





did anyone notice her lie down this morning? I was in a meeting around 10 am when she normally lays down and she wasn't down when I came back hmmm


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I dnt think she has lay down at all today! Hmm n my pregnant pony is VERY cranky!!! I just gave get some hay n was patting her n she tried to bite me!!! Maybe that baby is coming soon!!!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't you wish all mares did the same thing? It would make it so much easier!


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

Haha yep!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 10, 2011)

morning all



I hope everyone is well today





It is 16.30 cam time and Suzie is out flat


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 10, 2011)

Good Morning everyone..I see Suzie enjoying the morning sun today..enjoy the piece n quiet girl soon you will be a very busy mummy


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

oh thanks for letting me know Renee!! I was down serving customers and didn't see her. how long was she down for do you know??


----------



## Eagle (Aug 10, 2011)

When I pulled her up she was already out flat and stayed there for about 10 minutes changing to sternal after a while though.


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks sorry good morning how are you? Mine has been a crazy afternoon at the shop lol bout ready to go home. She didnt lie down this morning n has been really cranky this afternoon n that is quite unusual for her to lie down this late in the arvo...

hi Linda



how are you?


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning all.





Suz is out in the middle of her paddock, grazing. It's nice when she's away from the far fence, so difficult to see what she's up to when over there!

Glad to read that your friends will be around for a little while yet Cassie - Dorset is a very beautiful county, I'm sure they will be very happy there.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 10, 2011)

Dorset






Yeah, that's where I am from.


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning Anna yeah I put her hay in the middle now



so she is spending more time there now which is good



I'll be home soon to feed them n put them to bed


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

Yay!!  my friend love it there!! He has just started teaching n she is about to start work at a vet clinic


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

ok I have taken some pics cos I think there are changes tonight... I have to go to soccer now but when I get back I'll put them up, if your able to can you keep an eye on Suzi while I'm gone, she is very restless and cranky tonight...

I'll post the pics when I get back, if you see anything Renee can you msg me please?

thanks everyone be back about 8pm


----------



## Eagle (Aug 10, 2011)

Have fun at football


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2011)

She's grazing quite happily at the moment.

Cant wait to see the pics Cassie.


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm home



loading the pics now, I think she has changed... so I'll be interested to see what you think...


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2011)

Load faster Cassie - hurry up!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 10, 2011)

come on little suzie were still waiting, man she's starting to look alot bigger on the cam


----------



## Eagle (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

camera battery just died, charging while I get a shower put them up soon lol sorry


----------



## Eagle (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

ok from behind....


tummy this morning


another tummy this morning


tummy tonight


very red inside tonight


vulva tonight


and just a cute pic of her head today...

so am I making things up?



or is she changing?? LOL

I managed to quickly load them, now I'll go get a shower hehe

thanks guys!



hope you see some changes hehe


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL!! I just got out of the shower Cassie - have to grab one when I can, too many folk in our place wanting it at normal times! LOL!!

Yep! She's changing! Tummy looks lower to me. But a lot of mares get deep red virtually to the lips of their vulvas before actually foaling. Suzie's 'red' is further back inside where it is usual for it to be a bit more 'coloured' than the normal pink rim nearer the lips.

However I do think that she is progressing steadily and perfectly normally towards producing her special little one.





So be PATIENT!! LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

ok thanks Anna



she does seem uncomfortable down sternal right now n has already been sternal, flat sternal flat sternal... see what she does now... have a foal?? YES PLEASE

I know I know BE PATIENT, hey I can dream can't I


----------



## Eagle (Aug 10, 2011)

Great progress on her tummy and Hooha, what about her bag, any progress there too?


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks Renee and Anna, YAY SUZIE!!!



progress!!

not a very good pic n there isn't much change if any...




a pic I took of Penny today, she is finally getting some shape to her bum now





thought I might share


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

going to get a bit of sleep now, will be up later:





night all!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2011)

Ah I think her bag might look a little more filled too Cassie, and oh yes Penny has certainly improved - she's such a pretty girl.





Sweet dreams - we will be watching!


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 10, 2011)

She looks a little restless Cassie. I predict a F**l by morning



Of course I have no fortune telling abilities!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 10, 2011)

Suzie is adorable! Love to see pictures!

Good morning/ Goodnight to all





Sure seems a lot of colts are being born this month. Can't wait to see if Suzie sticks with the trend or not


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

Karen that would be wonderful she is still a little restless

Megan I hope we know what your cheering for with suzie





Has anyone seen.karina on here for a while ?

Suzie is sternal again,


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 10, 2011)

Cassi, Suzis looking great!! She really looks good from behind...hardly tell hes got a filly inside until you look at the shots you got from her side



Ive got to think you need to be going out and buying a few extra pink bows before September!!





Penney is such a cutie too. I cant wait till we get to see all 3 girls in their summer clothes...I bet their sure going to be pretty!!


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 10, 2011)

She is really restless, up and down, not her usual sleep.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey there is a full moon this week end .... maybe the pull

of the moon will get her serious about getting down to foaling.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2011)

She has certainly been more restless tonight when compared with the last two nights. Perhaps the foal is on the move again?

Close watching needed I think, just in case!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 10, 2011)

Perhaps its now time to stop using the F word on this thread....




......

Just a thought!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2011)

To my fellow watchers - I have to go check on the mares and foals to make sure they are inside their barn (may have to shut them in) because the weather is blowing up a nasty rain storm. Will be about an hour. I know it is nearly morning, but hope you are still watching Suzie?

Cheers!


----------



## supaspot (Aug 10, 2011)

blowing a storm here too Anna and Ive just been and put mine all in the barn , its dreadful and has been all day


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm back! Glad to see all is well with Suz, obviously getting close to breakfast time! LOL!!

Sue, I know you have had it worse than us today, North Wales too. But it's just getting to us down South now and is in for the night and tomorrow morning by the sounds of it. I do wish 'Summer' would arrive!!

Mares and foals now safely in the barn, munching on piles of hay - foals down and snoozing in the straw, so everyone happy.


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

morning everyone






about to go feed the ponies

Hi Sue, how are you? glad you could stop in and check on Suzie

hope the weather clears up for all of you in Wales!!

the times that I was up during the night she was quite restless for what she normally is like at night...





I hope everything is alright with Renee and Karina, I haven't seen them on here in a litle while... Renee is prob at the fair again


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2011)

OK, Suzie fed and happily out in her paddock so I'm for my bed my friends.

Have a good day Cassie, I will be back watching the lovely Suz when I wake up.


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Anna



I'm going to clean out her stall todayt n put lots of lovely fresh straw in, just in case she plans on having the baby!!!





night



to the night shift!!

good morning to the day shift


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 10, 2011)

where is she?


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 10, 2011)

Whew! I see her she came from the lower left just now. Good grief Suzie don't scare me like that


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol that was a good view of her tummy just then! She is walking a marathon by the looks this morning lol

I'll be finishing work at 2pm today n will be out there with her I will have to go back to work at 5 to do end of day procedures but will be back at 5:30



here's hoping she plans on giving us a foal in the next few days lol or tonight lol


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Sorry havent been on all day as I somehow ended up in the hair salon ALL Day. I was in for 11.45 am and didnt get out till 3.15. But of course now I am GORGEOUS so I suppose it was worth it



:rofl





I havent had a chance to see the ladies today and will be off to bed shortly but I will be back on the pay roll tomorrow (did I tell you the bill was in the post - somethings gotta pay for the hair



)

Weather had been dreadful and typical I decided to go mad and have the hair straightened and I had to be under the umbrella all the time so I didnt end up back as a fluffy poodle.

Went out to dinner then this evening with a couple of friends to the village and a new little restaurant that opened up and had a lovely time with some gorgeous food and a bottle of wine (and my sinful baileys coffee).

I hope you have all had a good day and Cassie I hope you have a good day and I am back in action again tomorrow.


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sure you look stunning karina!!



have a good night sleep glad you had a lovely night

Goodnight Renee wherever you are...



hope you had another great night at the fair





Suzie isn't very settled today I dnt thunk...


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

Suzie is lying down but not in her usual spot... I'll keep an eye on her I might duck home of she doesnt get up shortly...


----------



## MeganH (Aug 10, 2011)

I was going to say she is flat not in her normal spot..


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

Hehe thanks for watching Megan



i might go home n check on her in a bit if she doesn't get up... Usually she has a few rolls n gets back up again...

Horse to the right is smartie now penny just got up she copies everything he does lol funny little girl!!

Suzie is still down... Hmmm


----------



## Wings (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe she's just enjoying the sunlight? I know mine wish they were!


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

I was out there for about 5 min while she was down I was even talking to her and she neighed at me and stayed down flat... :hmmmm: she then rolled and got back up. I wasn't planning on getting her up. even if she was foaling,

she was breathing very heavy when she was lying down and was still breathing heavy when she was up and walking around, she is now having a bit of a nibble of some hay but its very half hearted...

Bree its not sunny here lol its overcast.





I'll still just keep an eye on her I think.


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

Come on Suzie...give me another pretty f**l to distract me while im supposed to be working during the day!!! Cant wait to see that sweet lil filly!


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Jess




I can't wait to see your pretty filly either!! maybe your filly will be born in your night then my filly will be born in my night hehe thats enough time for the filly fairy lol don't you think??


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol...should be plenty of time! Every time we mention the filly fairy I get a mental image of tinkerbell flitting around in our barns tapping our girls on the tummy with a magic wand and throwing fairy dust on them...then I remember how much Darla hates when my chickens come into her stall and imagine her kicking the filly fairy across the stall! So the moral of this story is that maybe she should visit you first...just in case!


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

oh haha ok fair enough



Suzie is lying down again...



strange... she hasn't gone down flat though if she does I might duck home again and check on her... I bet she'll go flat now... hmmm


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol... I am off to bed now. Tell suzie that her auntie jess expects a filly in the morning!


----------



## jessj (Aug 10, 2011)

just checked on darla 1 last time. she is down too, sternal. she hates to lay flat out, she will start drifting back as she sleeps then wake up and sit back up really fast. I have noticed that she has been laying down alot more lately.


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2011)

night Jess





hope your girl lets you have a good sleep,



do you have a foal alarm on her??


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

just saw Suzie lying down AGAIN today, 3rd-4th time TODAY!! she never lies down that much during the day hmmm


----------



## Wings (Aug 11, 2011)

Suzie: (thinks to herself) hmmmm... everytime I lie down for this long Cassie comes over to give me attention. Awesome!




:rofl

I hope she's thinking foal thoughts but I'm pretty sure that's what Twink was doing to me for two weeks before she foaled!


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

haha thanks Bree


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 11, 2011)

At Last!! For the past half an hour I have been struggling with my laptop and LB. Not sure which one was at fault, but LB was going at a snails pace, waited ages for pages to come up and in the end wouldn't let me post here at all!! Rebooted laptop 4 times, fiddled and diddled, stomped and shouted, managed to refrain from actually bashing it, but really - not a good start to the day (a time when I'm a bit 'fagile' anyway!) :arg!

Still, I'm finally here!!

Suzie is enjoying watching/directing operations for whoever is around her stable area! She's really poking her nose into whatever is happening. LOL!!

What's going on Cassie?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

Good Morning all..isnt too pleasant here today so my girls will be staying in 



 me too so that means I will be watching ll day..had a great day at the Vale show yesterday and a good few drinks so have a sore head..totally self inflicted so iv only myself to blame 



 ..picture outside is really clear today on your cam Cassie not sure why its diffrent but i can see her clearly only thing is i dont see the baby..where is it?? Suzie your dragging this out now girl you need to show us your cutie new baby plzzz


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

totally agree Linda



well I hope your head clears





Morning to you and Anna, and Renee when she wakes up hehe good morning sleepy head!!



(thats if you did sleep in)

I have been cleaning out the stable this arvo, but Dad might be up to something now just down doing end of day.... Mum n I will be going out for a little while after

post more later


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 11, 2011)

Well whatever has been going on has been keeping Suzie happily occupied. LOL!!

Lindy, hang on there, the weather is supposed to clear for the afternoon, so a short outing for Maxime and Dinky Doo might be possible? Hope your head isn't too bad today.





I'm off to do my boys, then going over to Cathy's to help cover some of the mares - got one mare covered and going off, two fully in season and another came in yesterday, so it is all go at the moment and Dragon is having a wonderful time - well he would be if the mares weren't a bit tall for him and he could manage on his own without Cathy 'boosting' up his backend each time!





Catch you all a bit later.


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

mum n I are about to go, suzie is settled and happily munching I will be checking on her while we are out on mums iphone





see you all later!





thanks for watching!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll be watching her any changes I'll call


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Linda



just checked on her n she seems fine


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

trebble checking shes not dropped any food particles for mr Ratty


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 11, 2011)

Come on suzie were all still waiting


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha yeah actually did anyone see mr ratty last night?? I put her feed bin outside hoping it would keep it away I'll try it again tonight



we r on our way home now I got the new brad paisley cd yay!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh n Anna my dad found a cow stuck in wire silly girl so he had to pit her up into the cattle yard to get it off that's what got her excited


----------



## Eagle (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all, I went to see

My girlfriends this morning bc they threatened to take me off their list as I have been so absent recently. I had fun so I am glad I went.

Anna we need photos of Cathy 'boosting' lol

Cassie I always have Suzie up either at home or on my iphone.


----------



## Zipper (Aug 11, 2011)

How do I find where you guys are watching?

I read all the posts everyday but cant find the link to see.

Thanks


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

Zipper said:


> How do I find where you guys are watching?
> 
> I read all the posts everyday but cant find the link to see.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.marestare.com/cams.php

under ..Kings Park Miniature Horses


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Linda





Hi Zipper



thanks for watching, oh and here is the direct link





http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingspark

It should bring SUzi'es cam straight up for you





Thanks Renee sorry I don't expect ppl to be watching 24/7 thats just ridiculous



but I just wanted to check you were ok as you hadn't posted in a little while hehe sorry.

I'm surprised Suzie hasn't got straw all over her... maybe she hasn't laid down yet tonight?? she has at least 4 inches of nice fresh straw in her stable tonight
 


so Suzie mummy made your bedroom nice and healthy and clean for ou and your new baby so would you be kind enough to repay her by having your baby?? please ? I don't think its too much to ask lol do you girls??


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

not at all Cassie i think she should get straight to it


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

haha hear that Suz? your Auntie Linda said you should get straight to it? straight to what you say?? well isn't there a filly fairy hanging around your stall in there somewhere? yeah you see her? she helps you produce your pretty little filly!!!



true story Suz!!



hehe


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes Suzie..filly fairy dropped her diary when she was here I swear i saw her next stop was in Aus aka Suzie's stable


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

oh thanks for the heads up



what date was it her appointment with Suzie? hmmm I reckon I can feel a short story coming along hmmm "the filly fairy" hehe something about a busy schedule and leaving her diary at a stalbe hmmm hehe



my imagination goes wild hehe

oh I should keep on writing my other story too



in my spare time



lol

well its 10pm and its time for me to get some sleep night all



I'll check up Suz n see what you guys have been up to during the night


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry Cassie didnt catch the exact date in filly fairy's diary but im sure it said some time soon!!..



 have a good sleep we will be watching her


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

haha oh drat oh well Suzie has just gone down sternal right near the gate. lol





night all


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

she looks comfy atm..love the way she lays smack in the middle of the cam..good girl 





 

looks so funny shes laying flat out now and cant see her neck a seal springs to mind..sorry dont tell her that


----------



## MeganH (Aug 11, 2011)

Suzie sure has been laying down a lot the past days.

Sorry I haven't been around a lot. We've been busy.

Yesterday was our wedding anniversary so we took a break from everything to try to relax.

We are trying to get everything ready for Ricky to come home in the next few weeks!





Suzie is down sternal in the center of the screen like a good little girl.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 11, 2011)

Suzie is down flat and looks like she has no neck lol.. poor thing


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

You must be really excitied Megan getting your little guy home soon..all the very best im sure your going to have alot of fun


----------



## MeganH (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh I can't wait! We go visit him every weekend but it's not enough. We will be working on his barn/shelter tonight, and putting up his wire fencing over the weekend



My husband has been working hard and needs extra hands to be able to get it done when we want it done by. I might post a thread of pics and a few videos on the board in a few in the pic/video section.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 11, 2011)

She looked to be kicking her belly or using her back left leg to scratch it. I saw some yawns earlier, then butt rubbing and walking around. Now she's standing in the center of the stall. Not very still though lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

MeganH said:


> Oh I can't wait! We go visit him every weekend but it's not enough. We will be working on his barn/shelter tonight, and putting up his wire fencing over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> My husband has been working hard and needs extra hands to be able to get it done when we want it done by. I might post a thread of pics and a few videos on the board in a few in the pic/video section.


Cant wait to see them



and all the work is well worth it.. i enjoy doing things like that its fun

Suzie trying to hide to the right of the stable she prob munching


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm back! Two more mares covered successfully. Dragon is so funny - now he has got over his usual 'let me at 'em' attitude, he is now is his 'laid back' stage. LOL!! As Cathy brings him up the field on his way to the mares field, he is busy jiggling about and shouting his presence. This he continues as he is led along the mare's fence. The two mares we hoped were still in season, follow him along with the 'I might be persuaded if the little squirt behaves himself' (they are senior mares!), other mares wander off saying 'who does he think he is?'. A couple of others stay staring at him with that 'hummm well I'm thinking about it, but not today thanks!'

Having done his fence walk and got everyone stirred up, Dragon then loses interest! All he want's to do is eat the grass!! So off I go to fetch the mare that he has been covering for the last 4 days. Out we come into 'Dragon's' field. More excited voice sounds from Dragon, who now wants to rush over to say hello. Cathy lets him approach, but when he gets about 10 feet away he stops. Now he has to do his 'inch forward very slowly with little squeaky chat noises'. Mare showing fully in season, Dragon still inching! At last he gets to the mare. Up to her head to do lots of chats, keeping right out of the way of her back end - she might kick me! We wait! OK chats over Dragon now decides to eat more grass!





I move mare over to our little covering bank (another large mare for the poor boy!) Cathy tells Dragon to come along we haven't got all day! Eventually he lifts his head and approaches the mare again, more chats, lots of squeaky noise (when is his voice going to break?) Fully extended and all ready to go..........another bite of grass needed!





Again we wait and wait (we have found out to our cost that we cannot hustle him, he will simply loose interest! After he has covered his first couple of mares each year, this is the way he has to do it from then on!). Mare now getting a bit fed up! Suddenly he is ready, up comes his head and with another quick chat to the mare he moves close, nudges her a couple of times and he's round the back with a leap and a bound, up on his little hillock and on top of the mare covering her. I'm at the front with the mare's head nearly inside my coat as I lean against her to stop her moving forward coz Dragon will fall off his hillock, Cathy with Dragon, with his halter rope in one hand, mare's tail in the other and her foot up against his back feet to stop him slipping.

Deed done, another quick chat with the mare and Dragon lowers his head to eat more grass!!

Another three hours pass - Dragon spends the time out in his own field - and we repeat the whole proceedure with the other mare who is in season! Sometimes both Cathy and I wish that he would be a bit QUICKER and just get on with the job in hand!!






He then goes back to his stable for lunch, whereupon he ignores lunch for about 5 minutes while he rushes back and forth saying 'there might be more, their might be more'. Suddenly he decides that perhaps there are no 'more' and lunch IS important and he settles down to eat and then spends the afternoon between grazing his hay and having long siesta that would make Suzie jealous. LOL!!

Ooooo in the time I was typing the above the cam has gone down - cant get Peanut up either - is there a problem with marestare??


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 11, 2011)

Still not working! Is it me or marestare? Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## MeganH (Aug 11, 2011)

down for me too


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

no problems here with the cams 



 ..you had quite an eventfull day then lol..hes sounds quite a character..my poor boy only got to do it once but wow did he do it right 



 ... bless him


----------



## MeganH (Aug 11, 2011)

Linda- what is Suzie doing now? my cam froze with her in the bottom right corner and won't come back up. On the mare stare forum they can't see her either


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

Just read your comment up n checking the prob


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

Isnt doing much just munching..shes not stressed..maybe its the filly fairy blocking your view 



 I saw something fly by the cam thought it was a moth

laying down now..1 eye open as always





cams fine here Cassie she resting on her nose


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

All good to go


----------



## MeganH (Aug 11, 2011)

Yay it's up and working!


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

Omputer restarted itself stupid thing lol now my feet are cold again lol brrr back to sleep


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 11, 2011)

Had to go out and do my boys - marestare now on again - phew!





Panic over, LOL!! Suzie resting quietly,


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry I havent really been on today but back now. Had a bad day but have decided there is nothing I can do about it so back to marestare.

Suzie flat out and resting


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 11, 2011)

Hope tomorrow is a better day for you..we all have them occasionally chin up eh x 





 

Suzie seems very uneasy about something 





 

Munching again now


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 11, 2011)

Really good shot of Suz's baby tummy sticking out, right now


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry to read that you are not feeling so good today Karina - hope tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am still here but I have had a busy day. I finally managed to get waxed today as I was starting to look like Suzie. Lol I took the last outside mare home, cleaned the pastures and put Eagle out with my girls (they should be pregnant so he will just have to behave or they will sort him out.) They are out 24/7 now for the rest of the summer so I will have less work. Yippee Dipinto and Pat are here at home and they get on great.

I have more wood coming in the morning so I am off to bed as I will need my energy.

Sorry I haven't been helping much Cassie


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 11, 2011)

Sleep well Renee. We all have busy days, and you also had a busy week last week with the festival, so get a good sleep before the wood arrives tomorrow - is that your last load?

Come on Cassie - somebody wants their BREAKFAST!!

Is it work as usual for you today Cassie? I will try to watch Suzie as much as I can tomorrow, but have to go to Cathy's again to keep covering the mares - two for Dragon and one for young Spotbum (our little spotty boy who was the Daddy to the little filly that Narcotics lost), so a busy morning for me too!

I'm off to bed soon, so catch you all tomorrow.


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

hi all, I was late feeding them because the DUMB cows my silly cow Kia including (shake of the head she should know better lol) got into the paddock that I am keeping for the horses to go into next, dad left the gate unlocked and they must have pushed through it , gosh I was mad!! not at Kia of course lol but at the rest haha they ran out of their as soon as they heard me stomping and screaming over






at least it worked hehe

so then my ponies were mad at me cos I was late, poor babies!

Suzie's bag seems a little fuller again this morning, not getting bigger in size much but each morning lately it has been feeling fuller....





and I felt Suzie's foal must have been changing position lol



love it every time!

work as usual for me then youth group tonight, masterchef night lol its only 5 min away so its ok





then DAY OFF TOMORROW AND SUNDAY!!!! YES!!! lol finally after 6 weeks of working saturdays I get one off 



 So Suzie tonight, if you feel like it would be the perfect time to have your little foal!!!

 

thats fine Anna, I know people can't watch Suzie all the time and there is about 5-6 marestare ppl that are watching Suzie as well as you girls so its fine 





 

Renee, don't feel bad as I just said above I don't expect ppl to be watching my girl all the time! 

 

hope you get the wood all in and done 



 and I hope Matteo helps... 



 lol

thankyou for all the help you have been its very much appreciated...

 

Zipper did you get onto Suzie's thread??





 

Karina hope you have a better day tomorrow!! get a really good night sleep 





 

thanks for watching everyone


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

Suzie has just laid down she looks like she is trying to snuggle herself into a ball



sweet little girl!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 11, 2011)

Goodnight, Suzie! See you tomorrow!


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok that was a little odd suzie was lying down sternal went down flat twice both times going fraught back sternal again... She then got up didn't roll or anything n is now standing in an awkward position...


----------



## cassie (Aug 11, 2011)

Suzie says night Megan



hehe


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

Home for lunch




just went to brush suzie cos she is malting like crazy!! N she was very agitated pacing the fence line she is very relaxed begin n I think she is looking very red even on the edges of her hooha she was loving the scratches tho


----------



## jessj (Aug 12, 2011)

Exciting!!! Can't wait to get to work and turn,on the Suzie show!


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

hehe thanks Jess!! wish I could be watching Darla for you!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 12, 2011)

Just saw the most weird thing on Suzies cam coldnt work out what it was but as they got closer could see they were birds walking along the floor


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha yeah we have heaps of birds at our place were they ducks?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 12, 2011)

cassie said:


> Haha yeah we have heaps of birds at our place were they ducks?


I dont think so.. think they were our aquivalent to Magpies not sure if you have them but thats what they looked like..thought they were cats at first or giant rats


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

haha they could have been magpies, but most probably were kurrawongs they are a smaller version of the mapgie 

I think Suzie has really dropped more tonight... you can't really see from the angle she is on now but looking at her side on she looks lower...

well I'm going to get a little nanna nap in before Youth because I'm really not feeling great tonight...


----------



## Eagle (Aug 12, 2011)

19.52 and Suzie is down resting already


----------



## MeganH (Aug 12, 2011)

good morning (goodnight)!!

Suzie is down sternal at 9:55pm her time.


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

hi all I'm back



hectic night at youth but oh well, hope everyone is having a great day, morning evening! thanks for keeping an eye on Suzie for me





her hooha is very relaxed and the slit (opening) is quite open and pink, which it normally isn't... she seems to be breathing pretty heavy on and off, but she is probably tricking us again.


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

Suzie was very restless just then n was yawning so much!! She kept making me yawn lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

Time for some sleep for me I have barn alarm on just in case!! Wish we had a reason to use it!! Night all n thanku!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 12, 2011)

kept thinking...wow suzie is being very still...not even an ear twitch. nope, just my screen frozen!



crazy computer!


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha that sucks!! Suz about to lie down... Hmmm maybe!? Maybe not a little bit of pacing just then...


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 12, 2011)

hi cassie, Ive been watching suzi sleep for a bit today..shes in a great spot LOL.

Ive been thinking about suzi...I know this has been discussed but now that Spring is almost upon you and little suzi has been shedding. Do you have some new clipper blades for after her filly is born. I watch Cam and he really gets under there and rubs his little nose and face all over Peanuts belly and if she were to be shedding he would certainlly be getting a mouthful. I do think it would be wise to get her clipped pretty soon after foaling.....or at least her belly area just to keep baby out of all the flying loose hair. I also notice Cam sort of mouths PN all over and not just the belly. These are just my thoughts and what I have seen with Cam.

I hope all is well...saw you doing a little grooming earlier..had to chuckle b/c Suzi did not seem impressed w/you looking at her privates..shes so cute!!


----------



## New mini (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mare. It is hard to lose one but to not know why is even worse, I know that first hand. Just remember her as she was in her good days. It seems to be a bad week here for some of us.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww thats so sad and yes even worse if theres no cause and no answers for your closure..you have to keep thinking of all the good things you did to make her time with you so special 



 ..sending hugs for you x


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

Diane so sorry to hear of the loss of your girl! You poor thing that's terrible I completely understand you taking some time off but if you wanted more time that's perfectly Fine by us. I really hope n pray she passed quickly n out of pain, sending cyber hugs your way n praying for you.

I'm sure she was one if the most well loved ponies n I'm sure that she loved you n she had the best life with you



I know it's hard but please dnt think she could have had a better life else where she was happy healthy n loved





Xoxo

Suzie is a very naughty girl!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 12, 2011)

So very sorry Diane, been there myself once and even after I got over the shock, the questions tumbling through my mind lasted for ages, in fact I still ask them when I pass the place where I found her body.

Please try to let your mind find peace, your horses are so well loved and cared for, you are an experienced horse person, I very much doubt that there were any 'final' signs that you would have missed. Sometimes nature simply wont let us see the reasons.

Sending you sincere sympathies and ((((HUGS)))).

I have been watching Suzie, but am still having trouble on and off with LB - for some reason it often will not 'throw up' the post page when I request it!! Most annoying.





Yes Cassie, you simply have to stop Suzie from doing her droppings in the middle of her bedroom!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 12, 2011)

Diane I am so sorry about your little girl, the not knowing is awful but don't let it get to you. Your horses are very well cared for so I am sure there was nothing else you could do.

RIP little beauty


----------



## MeganH (Aug 12, 2011)

Diane- sorry for your loss. Hate how it was so unexpected and wish you could get some answers.

Our favorite mare at my son's horse farm had to be put to sleep on Tuesday because she twisted her gut. It was a shock to everyone but she is in a better place now.






Suzie, everyone hates it when you poo in your bed, sweety.



The bathroom is off to the side...


----------



## Eagle (Aug 12, 2011)

5.00am and the little fur ball is down resting


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 12, 2011)

she really is amusing the way she curls up and lays out flat like a dog for a sleep..like only Suzie can


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh Diane I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your mare, what a shock that must have been for you. I hope you are ok and know that we are thinking of you.


----------



## jessj (Aug 12, 2011)

Just clicked over to check on miss Suzie...she sure is active! Pacing around alot!

Diane so sorry the read about your little mare.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 12, 2011)

Well my friends I'm off to bed - I think we can say that Suzie wont foal now coz it's too near breakfast time and food is the only thing on her mind. LOL!!

Sorry I hven't posted much over the past few hours (have been watching), hopefully LB will be a bit kinder to me tommorow and stop this annoying habit of messing with my posting buttons.





Nite nite all - enjoy your work free weekend Cassie!


----------



## cassie (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks everyone



I have let Suzie and Penny in together for a short run hehe youthey are so cute together!! Penny is about to come in for a bath but hopefully the run around will do Suzie some good hehe, MSartie is in the big paddock enjoying the grass and the girls are having fun...

won't be able to see Suzie on the cam for a while unless they come back up into her paddock



but _I am here and I am watching them so it's all good _


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2011)

oh thanks Diane



a dumb question though, would just some normal hair clippers be okay (like human hair clippers?) I use them to clip Kingston or should I try n get some proper ones?

Penny did have a bath cos it was nice and warm earlier



but it is cooling down now she will get one more rug when I feed them which will be fairly soon





Suzie is moulting like crazy so I would love to clip her a little...


----------



## Eagle (Aug 13, 2011)

Morning all, I just saw a horse with a blanket and hit the panic button,I see they are all having fun today. Smartie just had a good roll





You will need proper horse clippers I think Cassie, do your neighbours have any for you to borrow? You could offer to get the blades sharpened after you have finished.


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2011)

morning Renee



thankyou there is still SOOO much I don't know lol

how are you? and what are you up to today? its saturday morning for you guys now isn't it?

Suzie went out in the big paddock today with Penny and they had a lovely time, Penny was racing round and round and Suzie was trying to catch up but had absoloutly no chance lol poor baby girl... but maybe the play date will get her in the mood tonight? she has been kicking her tummy and swishing her tail alot this arvo since being out so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 13, 2011)

I am sorry I haven't been around much, I am having a few problems here. I won't bore you with the details but you girls are what are keeping me sane. Even If I don't write much I still read everything and I watch Suzie and Peanut and Cam.


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2011)

well I'm glad we are able to help you out Renee!! I am sorry that you are having some problems but I hope everything sorts itself out, and that you are all happy and well








I have been missing your conversations but I understand





hope you have a lovely day and thankyou for watching!!!

Suzie is in for the night



I think she has a little more in her udder tonight



( I think LOL)

I'm going to get a nice warm bath hehe YAY!! did lots of tidying up today and moving stuff around, just feeling a little sore, but a bath will fix that


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2011)

What is this?!!!? Suzie has already done a poop in her stable!!!



gosh! I'll go clean it up and remove her feed bucket once she has finished dinner


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2011)

Dearest Snuggle Bunny, Suzie,

your lovely Auntie Renee, is having a hard time and I know she lives far away but we can help her.





how you ask? well my little pregnant tummy!

you can make her VERY happy by giving birth to that beautiful little foal that I know you are keeping secret in your tummy!!

Lots of love

Cassie xoxo

hehe


----------



## Eagle (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Cassie, I am not sure id Suzie is convinced though


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2011)

hmmm oh well, worth a shot LOL

about to go and check on her n clean up her already messy room!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 13, 2011)

Well that pickle of a foal is certainly making poor Suzie feel uncomfortable this evening -- or could she be thinking about.....................????

Remember Suz, NO DROPPINGS in the bedroom!!

Sorry to hear that life is being a bit unkind to you at the moment Renee - hopefully it will do a turn around very soon. Sending ((((HUGS))))

We are all at a show tomorrow, so am really hoping that Suzie might..........(wont say it in case it puts her off!) coz I will be gone and with no computer to keep checking with.


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Anna





yeah it really is, maybe the run that Suzie had this arvo was good... hmm we shall find out in the morning





well I hope that the show goes well tomorrow, and if the expected doesn't come tonight... there are others who are watching her aswell I can let them know that not as many ppl will be able to watch and I'm sure they will keep a good eye on Suz





random little side bit hehe

I just finished watching Bambi 2 and LOVED IT!! hehe (I am absoloutly crazy about Disney movies!! hehe)



they did it so well, Renee don't know if its out for you? and if Alby likes Disney... or if he has seen Bambi, if he likes Bambi though, Bambi 2 is the sweetest movie!! I'm sure you would love it too!!





SO CUTE!!!

well my snuggle bunny is trying n not succeeding in curling in a ball.... sorry Suzie it doesnt work when you have a pregnant tummy!!





I wonder what she will be like when the blessed event finally takes place, Peanut hardly lies down at all now, but she didn't much before either lol hmmm


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 13, 2011)

Still having trouble with my post - or rather not being allowed to post!! A lot of the time when I pop my mouse over the 'Add reply' at the bottom of a page, the 'Add Reply' button goes white/blank/disappears, and if I still click on the now blank space, my laptop shows that I'm trying to reach the 'post a reply' page, but it simply cant do the change over for me - I even went off to make a cup of tea and the poor laptop was still struggling to obey my 'command' after 5 minutes. So I give up!! Even then, sometimes the 'Add Reply' button WILL stay black when I pop my mouse in it and once I click, it makes an instant connection to the page for posting replies. So I type away and sometimes I can post what I type but other times the 'submit' button decides not to work/connect and once again my laptop is left trying to get my reply to register and print.

It is driving me mad, I can tell you. But I do often seem to have problems with lots of 'connections' on LB, that never happen on other websites. Do you have anything similar happen my friends.

So please dont think I have deserted you if half a day or more goes past without me posting. I AM HERE and watching. LOL!!





Nearly 1.30am Suzie time, and I know she's now grazing, but she has been more than normally uncomfortable and twitchy at times so far tonight - even her grazing seems less relaxed than normal to me??? I shall be watching carefully.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 13, 2011)

Good morning (goodnight) all! It's noon here my time.. almost lunch.

I see Suzie is parked in the middle of the cam for now.

Cassie- my daughter loves the original Bambi. We haven't seen the 2nd one. We watched Jungle Book last night and she danced to almost every song. She's two so she can't sing along very well but she sings 'lalala"

Hubby is working on Ricochet's shelter today in between some rain showers. It's rained a few days out of the past two weeks now our grass is shootin up looking crazy in spots. We need to cut it so its not so full. Hope to bring Ricky home next weekend.. if not the week after





I have the AMHA Eastern Championship show up watching it too. Pretty interesting. Beautiful horses. Tomorrow morning at 8am EST they are having Liberty Class.. which is my favorite to watch.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 13, 2011)

I know I havent been posting a whole lot but Suzie is up all day so I am keeping an eye out so dont rule me out if you dont see too much posting from me.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 13, 2011)

Ha! Ha! I know it is Sunday morning Cassie, but no lie in for you I'm afaid! Up you get - your little madam is searching her stable for food already and very lively she seems too!

Breakfast is NEEDED very soon or you will have one very cross girl on your hands. LOL!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 13, 2011)

Suzie ALWAYS knows when its time for food


----------



## Eagle (Aug 13, 2011)

look at her rub that butt! hurry up mama


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2011)

Woops lol I'm gonna have a cranky pony I slept way past my alarm ahhh lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2011)

Suzies bag us filling a little more each day


----------



## Wings (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like a lot of us are having a bad run of it lately!



Good thing we have the horses to keep us sane!

Cassie I have a set of Wahl KM2 Speed clippers, they sell at about $200 new and are very good. I can full clip my minis for showing and I know a lot of people use them for trimming/touch ups and partial clips on ther big horses. If you were looking at getting your own set I'd recommend them because of how good they are without breaking the bank!

If Suzie doesn't pick up the pace it's going to become a race between her and Rivain!


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2011)

haha I think it might be still she doesn't seem to interested in foalling atm lol

thanks Bree



I was thinking of getting one of those


----------



## Eagle (Aug 14, 2011)

Morning Cassie, how is your day going?


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2011)

Morning Renee



been good thanks hope you have a great day!!!





just got back from shopping with my best friend she found a formal dress which is gorgeous!!

need to tidy up my this my bomb that used to be called a room



lol then maybe watch a movie! do you like the actor Josh Duhamel?!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 14, 2011)

very HOT


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2011)

haha YEP!!! love all his movies!! this one is called 'The Romantics' will let you know how it is!!

my fave all time movie is 'when in Rome' have you seen it Renee?? OMG!!!






lol

about to go feed the ponies and put them to bed early!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes I have, several times.


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2011)

hehe one of my all time faves!!!




how are you today tho Renee? is everything calming down?

sending hugs and kisses!! from Suzie and me!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 14, 2011)

Today is a national holiday so we are going to a friends house for a bbq at lunch time. Getting all scrubbed up and dressed nicely always cheers me up.


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2011)

good!! make sure you do your hair real nice and take lots of time to make yourself feel REALLY pretty!!!



and have a LOVELY TIME!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2011)

well I'm off to bed everyone



Renee I hope you have a lovely time today!!

Suzie is chomping down her hay!!



as if she has never eaten before



lol

she is looking pink behind and right near the edges... just so you know



her bag is quite hard and warm tonight... and she looks to me like she has dropped some more but I don't really know hehe

night everyone!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Diane



do you thunk she is doing something funny with her backend?? Usually she is still asleep at this time n I dnt know what to call the. But movements theresymmmure was alot... Just slight

Lol I dnt know prob nothing so I better go back to bed


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi everyone - I'm back from the show! Our little minis did us proud and we collected quite a few rosettes. But best of all Lindi Lou turned up with her hubby!!

What a lovely pair they are - almost before we had said hello they found themselves holding on to various minis for us as we dashed to different classes. It was only a small show, but there were plenty of minis in attendance and loads of different classes, needing lots of quick stints of passing minis from person to person to hold, while Cathy dashed in and out of the ring (an indoor school) for the different classes with different horses. Very tiring but great fun!

So I'm now exhausted - not that I did much except hold horses, but I'm not good at standing for hours on end - I can walk a long way, but not stand still, it kills my back! So am now cooking my supper and then I'm going to treat myself to an early night!

I see Suzie is still 'intact' - no patter of tiny feet while I was gone!

Hope you have a good day Cassie once it starts in a few hours time. I will keep checking on Suz while I'm eating and then as normal tomorrow. Bye for now!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi everyone I am home. We had a great day with our friends and there was plenty of wine flowing





Anna I am so glad that the show went well






Did you take any photos?5.00am and Suzie is waiting for breakfast already



Cassie I think we will need some more photos of Suzie's udder soon when you have time.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 14, 2011)

Aww thank you Anna we really enjoyed it too..sounds like you had fun to Eagle thats what life is all about eh 




 ..poor Suzie still waiting..amazing that we were talking about a pony (Suzie) across the other side of the world earlier here in wales..the internet is an amazing thing at times and its great that we have made friends through the ponies..come on Suzie its time to get down to buisiness girl and show us that baby


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2011)

hi everyone



glad everyone had such a great day!! Lindi I didn't realise you and Anna lived so close together





haha poor Suzie yes she is still cooking that baby!

ok I have some pics.... they don't really show that much I'm wondering if maybe I'm not really feeling that much change.... but it does seem as though its harder to get into the crevice in between, where suzie loves to be scratched! and well the pics will speak for themselves, I'm still hoping that I will go out each morning to a huge udder! but so far it hasn't happened....



n technically its the middle of August here today



come on baby girl! please have you foal soon!!!

hope everyone has a great night sleep!

back to work today! have to put all our naughty debtors on stop credit today



always a fun job then I have to ring them constantly for the rest of the month lol as well as everything else hehe the joys of being in account!!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 14, 2011)

Had a quiet day and my friend came for a visit so she isnt gone long.

I have had Suzie up but there was nothing to report.

Forgive me for not posting a lot these days but have a lot to do at the moment but I am still keeping a close eye on our little Suzie


----------



## cassie (Aug 14, 2011)

no worries karina



thanks for still watching Suzie, this has been going on for forever!!

how is Tilly going?


----------



## cassie (Aug 15, 2011)

well Suzie has been walking a fair bit today, she also hasn't laid down at all... yet.

she is moulting like crazy! I spent almost 20 minutes brushing her with the curry comb and I could still get masses amount of hair off her



lol

i might have a go at clipping her a little bit but if she stresses out from it then I won't continue, I don't want her stressing this close to foaling!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 15, 2011)

Morning all.





You are right Cassie, Suzie is pretty active round her paddock, plus doing her 'itches' (must be that coat of hers really starting to shift)

Glad to hear that you had a good day yesterday Renee - hope you are feeling a bit better? We didn't get time to take pics yesterday, but a friend was taking some (mind you her Mum says that she's useless with a camera, so I dont hold out much hope!)

I'm a bit busy this morning - gotta get down the Docs for my rgular 'fasting' blood test - no food or drink after 9pm last night - am absolutely gasping for a cuppa and feeling a bit ligh headed, so will be careful how I drive! Of course the stupid Do never takes into consideration that one has animals to do and expects me down there at 8.30am, so the boys will just get their breakfast and some hay, and will have to wait until I get back to get put out! Two very cross boys.





Cathy will be over later, bringing back 2 of the yearling fillies and two of the mares she has already covered (we are being very strict this year and just covering mares for one of their seasons they either take or they dont!). Then she is collecting two 2 year old fillies belonging to a friend, who have been chomping onour grass here with the mares since before last Christmas, they are returning back to friend, but on the way back the lorry will stop in at Cathy's farm to pick up little black Sweep, who has been with Cathy for the weekend so he could hitch a lift to the show yesterday.

While Cathy is here we are going to move the mare herd off the 25 acres of our 'dell' fields and bring them up near the house to eat off a rapidly growing 5 acres - and I shall be able to see them all from my window as I 'play' on my laptop and watch Suzie, I love having them all in this field!



Trouble is that we have to herd/persuade the whole lot to pass through our 'winter grass' field. LOL!! There will be lots of shouts of 'this way girls', 'ignore the hay length grass', 'keep your mouths shut', 'lots of nice juicy grass through this gate, come come!', plus lots of hand clapping etc etc!

Mostly they are pretty good, but they do get very excited and travel everywhere at a mad gallop!! Plus there are always one or two pesky girls who zoom off elsewhere and refuse to leave the new grass! Guess a couple of halters might be useful just in case!!

At last the clock has ticked round and I can set off for the Docs and a marvellous cuppa on my return!! Catch you later.


----------



## cassie (Aug 15, 2011)

hope everything goes well with the doc Anna





and that you have a good morning and your girls are good for you and Cathy!





Suzie didn't lie down at all today, thats a first for quite a while, considering also that she didn't lie down that much last night either, baby must be making her feel quite uncomfortable! poor Suz, my brother Russell n I were talking about the foal while he was helping me unload the feed from my car it was really quite funny, he usually has nothing to do with the horses oh he does love them though he always calls out Smartie waiting for Smartie to neigh at him lol but he never really pats them anyway he was talking about colours that the foal could be and he said "I hope the foal has really nice markings " and I said I hope so too but I was thinking about it, there is a fair chance that the foal could have nice markings hopefully! as both stallions have quite good markings.... oh well we still have to wait and see...



Suzies bag is a little bigger again tonight, I will take some pics tomorrow morning,


----------



## cassie (Aug 15, 2011)

Suzie is down sternal night everyone


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 15, 2011)

Suzie has a bright light shining on her back..is it the filly fairy?? 



 hope all went well at the Dr's Anna and you enjoy your cuppa n bickies when you get home


----------



## MeganH (Aug 15, 2011)

So great Anna and Lindi live close by and were able to have fun at the show.

Lindi-lou: Should we call you Linda, Lindi, ? Just want to make sure I get it right





Anna: Good luck at the doctors.

Cassie, I agree we need more pictures





Suzie seems to be looking out her stall door. All I see is her back, belly and bum





I got to see Ricky again yesterday and omg I am in love with him. He is super sweet, loves his scratches and is doing very very well leading. I lead him around a while and brushed him real good a bit. He loves his shoulders to be scratches.. that lip just puckers out and he's too cute. When I put him back in his corral I sat in there with him and he came right back for more scratches. He whinnied in my ear and has the sweetest voice



Can't wait to bring him home. Hubby finished the structure of his shelter and just has to hand the panels and roof. Then we finish his fence and he can come home.

He does have a bit of a belly so I'm going to have to fix that for him somehow.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes my friends, no problem at the Docs (except my thirst and rumbling tummy! LOL!!). Results in on Friday, but I dont expect any suprises as this is just a regular check on things.

Megan, it sounds as though you are forming a real partnership with little Ricky.





Have you an actual date for him to come home, or does it just depend upon when you are ready? How old will he be - dont worry about him having a bit of a tummy, we will help you deal with that when you are ready.





Hi Diane, hope you are keeping ok, and all your furkids. You take care of yourself, you hear!

Suzie down and flat out, looking very relaxed - eye open as usual. LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL!! Diane. I know just what you mean - I have the 'rev up' lark down to a T. I'm so very good at the 'thinking and planning' these days - it's the 'get up and do it' bit that gets me. Mind you I'm sure I couldn't do anything at all in the sort of heat you are having, cant stand hot weather, 'comfortable' heat is what I like. This year we have had the opposite - so much RAIN!! Am so fed up with getting soaked and re-soaked several times a day!

My lawn is similar to yours I think, the mower took a dive a long while ago and went on strike, so it is now a job for the good old brush cutter and a big raking up session! I keep smiling nicely at G/son but so far he just smiles back.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 15, 2011)

Anna- He will be ready to go most likely next weekend, but we are having to finish getting everything done before he comes home. I am really hoping its before September. He will be almost 4 months old.

We are trying to find some metal t posts on sale since they are almost $6 a piece. The wood posts we will use aren't even $4 each so we are shopping around for the best price.

This rain has our grass growing like crazy and needs to be cut asap. We hate having a sloppy yard.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 15, 2011)

She does seem to be having a quiet night - not so restless, mind you, all that could change!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 15, 2011)

Aww you must be so excited Megan hes a lucky boy 



 ..im sure your going to have so much fun with him i do love the boys they have something special..I really dont mind what you call me by the way i do answer to many names lol...granny..mum..linda..lindi-loo..and my dad has always called me yuk or yukka since i can remember lol..its not as in he thinks im horrid (i hope) lol its baby type yukka as im the baby of the family..very strange yes and have had many comments from friends n family but i guess im used to it now all these years later.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL!! Lindy, I must admit that I have also been known by many different/odd names throughout my life........but yukka........hummmmm, well it is certainly unique!

That Suzie makes me laugh too. This morning she was looking for a possible breakfast arriving at just gone 5.30am (Cassie time)!! Does the sun come up early where you are Cassie, just wondering because I see a small 'circle' of light appearing on Suzie/in her stable almost every morning around 5.30 -6am and from then on more light slowly floods in as time passes? It seems that Suzie starts her 'where's my breakfast' routine soon after the light appears.

Well Cathy arrived back here with just the two mares (not the yearling fillies) soon after lunch and we tramped across the fields to move the mares (in the pouring rain!) Luckily the mares where only one field away in their 25 acres, so we were able to shout and they came running. We walked back to the gate, now being jostled by excited girls - they always seem to know when we are going to change fields LOL! Opened the gate and jumped to one side as they streamed through and off to gallop madly and excitedly around the field they were not going to be staying in - too much grass! Walked down to another gate leading to our three winter fields with the hay length grass. Just got it open before one of them spotted me. Still galloping she wheeled round in a circle and made for the gate followed by her 30 friends still at a flat out gallop. Cathy following up to close the gate behind them. Off they all streamed across these three fields, going far too fast to stop and sample the grass. I got to the next gate which is the middle one of these three fields, cleverly avoiding being run down by a mad herd, who, by now had split into several groups, all going , still flat out, in different directions (how they dont crash into each other I dont know!) Got the next gate open into the field where they were going to stay, looked around for the mares - not one in sight! They were busy galloping the perimeter of the three fields (we have tree shelter belts between these fields but no fencing, so they can gallop freely from field to field via the shelter divisions) Suddenly two groups were coming along the fence, I stepped out of the gate way in front of them, waved my arm, clapped and shouted 'this way' and leapt back through the gate and safely out the way as they wheeled round, skidding in their efforts to slow down and streamed through the gate, putting on the power again as they entered the new field. Luckily the last group were coming fast on their heels and realised the gate was open, so they too shot through and charged after the others, who by now had reached the far hedge and were slowing down. The arrival of the last group set them all off again and they charged around this field in huge circles just being silly, bucking and leaping. Of course they all galloped back towards us, ready to do the whole 'race about/change fields' proceedure all over again, but we had shut the gate and were standing safely BEHIND it. LOL!! Too late, they were 'trapped' where I wanted them! As they are all overweight to put it mildly, there was a lot of heavy breathing going on, but they certainly didn't let a few extra pounds spoil their fun, bless them. Well they will now stay where they are for a few weeks until they have eaten this field down for me - hopefully they will eat slowly and not blow themselves up!!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 15, 2011)

Pity you didnt get some video of your little ladies running through grass that was as tall as themselves lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 15, 2011)

Diane she was calling at me



I was making their breakfast,

haha Anna thats hilarious!! do you know the cows were doing a similar thing this morning (which of course got Suzie n Penny all stressed) they were standing in a group by the fence and then would all the sudden charge through the open gate, come right up to the stable stop look around eat some grass, (not making any noises) then all the sudden they would be off again to the other half of the paddock LOL this happened several times back n forth back n forth lol funny creatures

I think suz'ies baby must have been trying to follow them this morning boy was it active, I think it musnt have too much room in their big bulges from it at Suzie's tummy and every time it moved you could see it rippling along her tummy , lol was so cool, Suzie didn't like it of course poor baby girl!! :wackolol


----------



## cassie (Aug 15, 2011)

pretty much 10am on the dot and Suzie is down sternal lol


----------



## jessj (Aug 15, 2011)

lol... Darla's filly played soccer everyday last week at her afternoon feeding!! so far this week she has been pretty quiet.... (hopefully getting ready to come out and meet the world!)


----------



## jessj (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey cassie! U asked me about Darla's udder so I thought I would post a couple of pics for you! The first one is on july 23rd and the second one is yesterday afternoon. The arent from a great angle, but it is the only angle i have from a few weeks ago so i took a current one from the same angle to compare! Hope this helps!


----------



## cassie (Aug 15, 2011)

hmm thanks heaps Jess, you can definitley see the change!!






Suzie's babe is always most active in her morning feed lol

it hasn't been that active the last few days this morning was the most active she has been for awhile but I think I'm going to have to get one of those pony balls for her to play with when she eventually comes out into the world lol

I was talking to a friend of mine earlier about Suzie and how we are going away and such, she said if she hasn't foaled by middle of September I should get her scanned to make sure everything is ok... so I will prob do that if we don't have a little filly at foot by then... come on Suzie!


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

ok Suzie is in, eating her dinner we are just slipping down to my grandmas house down the road, she turned 88 today





be back soon





morning to everyone, I hope all is well...


----------



## Eagle (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Grandma


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

back everyone



morning Renee...

Suzie still happily eating her dinner n I'm about to go eat mine


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 16, 2011)

is there anything wrong with marestare it wont let me on......you watch suzie will have her foal now LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingspark

here is the link... its working fine for me...


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 16, 2011)

Working fine here too..Suzie has that bright spot on her back again 



 but looks very comfortable atm 





 

she hasnt finished her food though not like her 



 and she keeps looking round at her belly 



 maybe sometime today/tonight


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 16, 2011)

OH dont say that ...stil cant get mare stare going


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 16, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> OH dont say that ...stil cant get mare stare going






Im sure youv nothing to worry about..Suzie is certainly in no rush to produce her baby for us all to see shes lapping up the attention..still has food in her bucket though


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 16, 2011)

yippee i got it to work had to shut the hole computer down and start again.....so suzie you have permission to have your baby now.......


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 16, 2011)

do you have any recent photos of suzie..


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 16, 2011)

Where's she gone now? Is that the corner of an open door that I can see? Did you forget to fasten it again Cassie, or have you let her back out?

And NO she cant foal yet - I'm off to Cathy's to get a couple more mares covered. You WAIT until I get back Suzie do you HEAR ME!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone else think Suzie is acting a little different to normal..not laying down and not finished her dinner 

 

shes munching again


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

I was about to get her EMPTY food bowl when I noticed its not empty... shake of the head...

I really don't want to leave it in there because the resident rat hasn't been hanging around as much since I have been taking it out at night... what does everyone think... leave it in or take it out??


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 16, 2011)

Id take it out dont want to encourage Mr Ratty by giving him a feast fit for him and all his family 



 ..she must have had enough to leave it but deff not like her is it??..she just seems diff to me maybe its a sign 



 :yeah


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

well she has just gone down sternal.... I don't want to go out there now with her down... I'll wait till she gets up again... thanks Linda


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

a few rolls and she is back up again, right I'm going out to take some pics and to take out the feed bin lol,

oh now she is eating again!!



what to do what to do!! oh well I'll go out there anyway lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh no.. now my cam is down cant see Cassie 



 plz dont have it yet...had to keep refreshing it as it was freezing now its gone 





 

 

Phew shes back along with you Cassie


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 16, 2011)

Lindi-loo said:


> Oh no.. now my cam is down cant see Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine did the same had to shut the hole computer down and start again


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 16, 2011)

seen you out there taking pictures you gotta put them up now


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

lol ok they are loading, they aren't very good, and I don't know if they show much change... but here goes lol

then I am going to bed LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

ok they really are rubbish photos really I'm quite disspointed in them but... you asked, so I deliver, (wish I could say that about Suzie, we ask.... she doesn't deliver, LITERALLY!!! )





alright and comparison photos, not that there is much to compare really, but I can feel change... I can really...


ok a few months back


and again in late july...


a few days ago...


same day...


tonight...


and again...

what do you think?? maybe the crease is tighter in todays photos compared to the other day? it is definitley harder to get my fingers up there to scratch her... ( she loves getting scratches!!)

right I am off to bed, I will be up in a few hours to check on her...

let me know what you think... I am dying here but I really dont think there is much change... still waiting for the morning I go out there and it will be huge...



oh well I keep waiting...

night everyone thankyou!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

oh n hooha lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 16, 2011)

Is deff bigger and more filled out than it was


----------



## jessj (Aug 16, 2011)

udder looks bigger to me!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like her udder is filling in a bit, Cassie



I do see a difference.



Progress!





Miss Suzie Q is looking out her stall door, not standing very still though.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 16, 2011)

I definitely see progress so she is heading in the right direction. The frustrating thing now is she will seem to hit a plateau and then you will notice some changes again and then it will become more and more obvious.

Those creases with disappear and her udder will start to fill and the crease in the middle will start to disappear too.

All very positive and looking good.


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

Yay!!!! You just made my day lol the whole 1 hr n 43 min lol so my next question would you call it " bagging up" cos her previous owner said she always bags up 3 wkd before foaling lol

Suz is down sternal n breathing hard which is now the norm lol out flat n is the headless horse lol all is well so back to sleep for me lol


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 16, 2011)

Cassie, I usually say a mare is starting to bag up when I can very first see and feel a difference in her udder. This is normally around 4 or 5 weeks before the mare foals. To me Suzie has been 'bagging up' for a while now, so I think her previous owner must have meant something different, and anyway mares often dont follow the same routine every time!

I think your pictures show that there IS more progress in her udder, and it's not your imagination!!

I know we have asked this before, or you have alredy told us, but do you have the actual dates for the time that Suzie was in with the stallion?


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 16, 2011)

5am (Suzie time) and she's resting quietly - must admit that I thought she was a bit uncomfortable/restless a little while ago, but all seems peaceful at the moment.


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

Anna I have no dates at all I dnt have a month I have nothing lol it definitely sucks!!

Thanks for the info



n I'll know she is really close when her tests point down instead of together



she seems a little restless to me right now... How did you go with covering the mares Anna??


----------



## jessj (Aug 16, 2011)

I feel your pain Cassie...i have no dates either...just a maiden mare who didnt read the book and "bags up" in an odd way!!! Hopefully our girls will end our waiting soon! Until then I am in permanent "stressed out" mode thinking of everything that could possibly go wrong. Come on Suzie and Darla...let's get this thing moving!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 16, 2011)

O.K friends, I am still alive and kicking. I apologise for my absence in the last few days but I now have hubby home on holiday driving me nuts. We have been going out quite a bit so today I sent him and the boys off fishing so I could catch up with the house work



The kids had run out of clothes





I have had Suzie up all day and I haven't had any problems with the cam.





Cassie she is making progress and I think that she will just all of a sudden start to make some good changes



I just love her furry boobs



Have you managed to find any clippers yet? the gorgeous fur will have to come off before baby comes



we don't want her sucking that.

6.00am and Suzie is waiting for breakfast


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

Morning all I'm going to try the clippers maybe at lunch... Depending how much time I get...

Renee I'm so glad your ok!! How long is hubby's on holidays for? Hope they are having lots of fun fishing



n want to go again tomorrow hehe

I think we are meant to be getting a cold change come through with wind n rain. New Zealand had a massive cold front straight off antartica n they had so much snow!!! N the coldest days in so many years crazy lol the snow would be awesome there though lol

Normal foaling months are from septmber to march I think?? Lol so she is around that time at least





Well I better go feed her n check for any progress... Big bag big bag big bag lol


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, Well, Well, I keep checking in and still no action! Looks like Susie is bagging, but nipples need to point down instead of in. Hopfully within the next three weeks, or maybe sooner. Mares are so unpredictable! I'm looking for a cute little foal to make me drool, since I didn't have any this year, come on Susie! I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Cass,

I haven't totally abandoned you and Suz.

I check her every time I come into the house.

I'm feeling better after 3 months of being sick and

trying to catch up on 3 month of things left undone,

like knocking all the dang cobwebs down in the barn,

sweeping in corners, etc.

Michael is so good at cleaning pony bedrooms, scrubbing

water tubs and cleaning paddocks but just doesn't get into

corners like I do, when I'm doing the barn chores.

Not complaining, mind you 

We even got off the farm on Sunday and took a drive to see

what was happening out in the real world, off the farm.

It was great.

Because I'm just not sitting and staring at the screen all the time

I really have noticed progress in Suzie. She doesn't appear imminent,

to me, but she has definitely changed in the past couple weeks.

She's still cooking the perfect baby just for you. Be patient,

you will be rewarded.


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah it totally makes sense Diane and I'm thinking the same thing, I wouldn't mind if it was early September just so long as it isn't late septmber lol

well me having a go at clipping Suzie is now out the window... gues what its raining!!



Suzie is wet and I can't clip while her coat is wet... lol



have to wait for another day, which is annoying, I was looking forward to having a go at clipping her...

Terry



hi thanks for keeping an I on Suzie for me lol yeah she is still keeping us waiting... at least we have SOME idea of when she might foal now, yeah I will be getting real excited when those teats are pointing down!! my friends mare had the pointing down teats for one day and she said she will foal tonight and sure enough she did lol a gorgeous FLUFFY colt!! lol

I think we will say 3 weeks should be the max and anytime within those three weeks would be a great time for her to foal!



as if not she is getting a little close to us going away,,,, don't really want a 2 day old foal when we go away, would prefer a 2-3 week old foal....



fingers crossed... at least she is giving us some changes now!!





Thanks for being interested and keeping an eye on Suzie for me!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Nancy thankyou



yeah we have all decided she prob has another 2-3 weeks to go, lol the marestare aunties nearly had a fit when I told them lol



oh well, heres hoping we are rewarded with a GORGEOUS!! filly!!! or colt, but would prefer a filly hehe


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

a pic of my wet pregnant pony LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

woops forgot the pic


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 17, 2011)

That tummy is looking good Cassie - I see that Suzie is keeping it steadily supplied with food too! LOL!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 17, 2011)

belly is deffently looking more pointy not long now i dont think, maybe by the end of the weekend


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi again Cassie! I have to agree with the others when they say that they think Suzie may have a few more weeks to cook yet, didn't want to say anything earlier, coz I know you an get upset and stressed about her needing to foal before you go away. But your recent pics show that a little more time is needed.

But we still have another couple of weeks to go in August yet, so a baby around the beginning of September will give you plenty of time to have fun with it before you go on your hols.





Fear not, we will all keep watching anyway, (you never know what she might decide to do - maybe tomorrow or next weekend!), plus I, for one, would miss the opportunity for the daily chats and 'catch ups' on what everyone is doing!

Renee, hope the washing is rushing through the machine ok - agree with Cassie, send them off fishing tomorrow and the next day and.............

Karina, so glad you are at last feeling better, but do try to take things steadily and take plenty of rest - we dont want you to have a relapse.

We got 3 coverings done yesterday - 2 were girls we have been covering the last few days and one was a mare who had just come in season. One of the re-coverings is my old foundation mare - she's 21 this year and this will be her last foal. About 4 years ago she had two foals on the trot and the second one really pulled her down, inspite of our feeding efforts. She had a year off and then had a filly for us with no problem and held her weight and health perfectly, so after another year off we are trying for one more as we so want a Dragon offspring from her (I got her as a 3 year old and she has had so many babies for us with all our other boys), but she will be 22 when this foal is born, then if we gave her a year off, she would be 23 before the next covering and 24 before that baby was born - too old for a girl who has given her all, although I would say that she is in the peak of health at the present time and is happy to let us know just how good she feels. LOL!! So retirement is on the horizon for one very special lady and may it be a long long one!





Not sure what I will be doing today - if I can persuade g/son Hamish to go over to Cathy's and give her a hand with the covering, then I can give myself the day off - household chores are calling!


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Anna no I have gotten over my little emotions lol it was totally unfair to you guys who have been so awesome with helping me with watching Suzie and my endless questions!!





I agree with everyone that I think she still has up to 3 weeks to go... she could bag up tomorrow and foal for the weekend... but then again she may slowly bag up for the next 2-3 weeks and that is fine with me, that would be early september and I can live with that!!





and I hope everyone is ok with babysitting Suz and babe while I'm away!! don't know If I'll have internet reception yet, hoping so but not sure... I will def need Babies aunties helping baby sit!! we will have a friend staying at the house and he will be feeding, but I'm going to ask the pple across the road to keep a good eye on Suz and babe as they have bred minis before I'm hoping they will also let me put they're number on here just in case of any emergencies...



not that anything will happen of course!!





Suzie's bag was harder again to get in between her teats tonight... and I think the crease is starting to fill out... all changes you can't see but feel... does that make sense?



hehe

Soccer tonight at 7:45 have to leave by 7:15 except that Jonny has borrowed my soccer shin pads n I'm hoping he will be back from soccer training by the time I need to go otherwise there will be trouble lol

Renee I hope you have a lovely day as a family



what ever you are doing

Anna glad you got so much done yesterday



how many are you breeding for next year? you don't have any left to foal this year do you?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats a good picture of Suzie's belly from the side can see the diff..Personally im really enjoying watching her everyday and will be watching until the big day of course..although im looking forward to the baby being here its the waiting and the watching i find the the exciting part once shes had her baby she will be out and about so wont be able to watch her so closely anymore 



 ..i think its amazing how we have all got to know her little ways and we all get excited when something small happens lol..hope she has it a few weeks before your off on your hols for you to enjoy the early stages..what a great storey about your old mare Anna a special baby for you then next year!! 



 wil be looking forward to following that story..Hope everyone has a great day whatever theyr up to and those that are off to bed sleep well..Im off to the first rugby match of the season today with my youngest son..hes only 16 but plays for the under 18 district squad so scarey stuff theyr all so big and so rough..but then hes not small all 6'2 and 18 stone of him but still my baby


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 17, 2011)

Goodness Lindy, your 'baby' son is certainly NOT small! LOL!! Beware the players on the opposing team!

Cassie, I just have to say how superb Suzie is looking this evening. I saw you fiddling with her boobies (!) and brushing her - is she still wet because her coat looks so smooth and sleek. I can really see the size of that tummy now! She's a real credit to all your care, attention and love.


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Anna



yeah she is wet, so I brush her coat and it helps it not to go in stupid directions when it dries, I just checked on her then and the back of her is already dry and so sleek and smooth lol I love it! she really is such a gorgeous girl!! yeah I was thinking that her tummy looked really dropped today, was trying to take some pics but they weren't good ones might try take some tomorrow...

she was down sternal when I just got home, and wow was she breathing heavy and it was so hard for her to get up!

if I didn't know anybetter lol I would have thought she was pushing by her breathing lol

well no stabbing tonight but there was an all in brawl punch up!! the guy on the opposite team called the others guys sister a fat b**** just after HE got a goal, man it was full on it was really scary and happening right in front of us, the cops were called and assault charges will be laid but wow! lol

we won our game 5-1 so that was good, lol definitley got the adrenalin pumping!!

renee how long is hubby on holidays for??


----------



## MeganH (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow- look at that belly! She does look like she has dropped!

I enjoy watching Miss Suzie as well. This thread is full of wonderful people and I am glad I found it.

I posted a thread last night.. I wasn't sure what to do with feeding since Ricky is getting a belly. I didn't know if I needed to limit his time out grazing so I am glad I asked.

*Questions *



.....

How many of you stall your horses at night, and why? We have him a 2 stall shelter but I didn't think we would stall him unless we had to (weather or injury) so I want to get everyones opinions about how they do their horses.

Also- do you put beddings in their shelters? His stall actually has grass now.. which I am sure it will not be there in a few months. But the farm Ricky is from has shelters in their pastures and doesn't put bedding in them. They do have shavings in stalls in the big barn for the horses who are stalled for weaning and training though.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 17, 2011)

Megan my horses get stalled at night in the winter and also during the day once it snows but as soon as the weather is good they go out 24/7. They are out now and all have huge bellies as there is plenty of grass. I don't show them so I don't really care, as long as they are healthy it is fine with me.

In my shelters I use coco peat, it will dry out and you can re-use it even if it rains loads, I use it in the stalls too sometimes as it has no dust, the only bad thing in the barn is that it doesn't look very nice but who cares out in the pasture.





http://www.horsebed.org/horsebedding.html

12.45 and Suzie has been down resting for ages. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Eagle (Aug 17, 2011)

Diane can you imagine what would happen if I left mine out 365 days a year. ROFL


----------



## MeganH (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the info Renee and Diane!

I have seen the coco-peat before but didn't really know bout it. Sounds like it works very well for you, Renee.

I can't get over how Suzie seems to rarely ever close her eye when she is laying down. Looks like she never sleeps! She is up right now and seems to be looking out of her stall door.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 17, 2011)

3 AM Suzie time and she's up browsing for food.

Megan, We do stall our horses every night. They are bedded on pine shavings with extra wood

pellets in their pee-spots to help absorb it.

I've always stalled at night (34 years). Now I have even more reason as we live at the southern end of the Olympic National Forest and potential unfriendly critters are seen in the area. Not our neighborhood specifically but close enough to send me into my worry wort mode.

Our grass here is very high in sugars compared to some areas, in the state, and they just do not need that much green grass. I like them round and filled out but do not want them horribly overweight.

It also gives us an opportunity to monitor water intake and poop output as we know what is

normal for them, each night.

During the day there is no way to monitor water intake as they drink from the same trough and while we clean paddocks it's pretty hard to tell what belongs to who. Stalling them, lets us keep track.

I think a lot depends on your climate, how many horses you are having to keep track of and most importantly what works for you. You will evolve into a program that works well for you and maybe over the years change that program to suit your situations.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 17, 2011)

4.10am and Suzie is down resting


----------



## Eagle (Aug 17, 2011)

WARNING!!! WORST VIRUS EVER TO Lil B!

The BSTC Virus (Bum Stuck To Chair). The virus glues you to your chair for several hours at a time! No housework will be done, children will starve, the horses will not get fed, and the dog will not get its walk. You lose contact with the outside world; your bum goes numb!

Look out!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't believe its 6.00am and Suzie isn't begging for breakfast


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 17, 2011)

She's certainly waiting now!!

I seem to have caught that Virus on my laptop too Renee!











A friend, Gemma, who helped us move the mares the other day, took a short video on her camera of them once they were in their final field and has just sent it to me. Going to see if I can download it to photobucket and get it on here. Will let you know if it works!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 17, 2011)

LOL Renee





Miss Suzie is attentively waiting for her yum yums


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

morning everyone



Renee



lol yep I have that LOL

everday seems to be another small change with Suzie's udder now, her udder is really joining to the (can't remember what its called...) the lump that she has in front... and the crease is still harder to get inbetween.... lol I'm sure I'm not making sense sorry.

That would be cool if you could get it to work Anna!! how cool!! let us know if you do get it to work


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 17, 2011)

OK the video is finally on photobucket - took around half and hour to do it, does it usually take that long or is there a quicker way?

This is the girls at the end of their 15 minute rush from field to field when we moved them, so they are getting a bit tired - run out of puff as so fat! LOL!! The big white girl walking slowly at the end is my retired full sized Shetland (British) who had already done a couple of circuits of thies field with the others and had sensibly decided she had done enough!! Sorry the video is a bit wobbly, but Gemma's arms kept slipping on the gate we were all leaning on. Hope this works!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 17, 2011)

Well it worked, but why does it keep 'sticking'? Cant stand it when videos do that!

At last - Suzie has her breakfast!!


----------



## breezy farm (Aug 17, 2011)

Love the video of your girls, Anna, didn't "stick" when I watched it. Who was the brown one at the end, she was so round and so funny when she was running!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 17, 2011)

It didn't stick for me either, Anna. What a lovely herd you have. I liked the brown one at the end too. Mad dash to join the bunch. Thanks for sharing!

It takes me a long time to load videos to youtube, I have never put a video on photobucket tho.


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 17, 2011)

Awww I love that video and love to see all those ladies running their little hearts out. Just so darn cute


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 17, 2011)

I am a big fan of the brown one with the big butt!!



What a nice herd of very pretty girls....now i really want to come visit!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

love the video Anna!! your girls are gorgeous!

I thuoght I did good this morning Suzie was fed before 8am... lol

its windy here today, but no rain yet, fingers crossed... hoping she is a good girl form me!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

lol its not a cure but I believe it would help our situation if a certain little mare had a certain little foal!! lol

might be a step towards a cure, actually no wait it might do the opposite actually lol especially if its cute hmmm


----------



## jessj (Aug 17, 2011)

IF its cute???? There is no doubt this baby will be adorable!!!



if she ever gets here.... (hint, hint miss suzie)


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

naw Thanks Jess!!





Suzie hasn't laid down again today yet... I'll be home in an hour n ahalf YAY!! lol



then I can play all arvo long!!





lots of swishy tail this arvo aswell!


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

just saw a foaling at Fair winds farm, one of the marestare studs, they shut the camera down after a while...



the poor mare, foal and ppl... from what I worked out mare had hip lock and she had to turn the foal... and were still in the middle when they shut the cam down... praying for all of them there....





I sure hope Suzie wasn't watching that foaling, heck!


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

Suzie just went down did MEGA rolls the got straight back up again hmm


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 17, 2011)

well back from work and still no foal come on suzie


----------



## cassie (Aug 17, 2011)

haha her tail has been going non stop today!!!



lol

Penny going for another run around crazy funny girl!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey Cassie, looks like Suzie is begining to give you some changes! I lose my internet for a few days and not suprising I have a bit of reading to catch up on


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 18, 2011)

Haha i think the little chestnut at the end has given everyone a giggle me included boy she can move and how sweet the old girl knowing when enough is enough..Loved the photos of everyone else to im a big fan of muscoveys and Lula is just so beautiful.



 those big drooling lips

sorry very random i was catching up and the comment was on Anna's video lol ..forgot i wasnt on the last post


----------



## Eagle (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the video Anna, I have decided to pack my bags, my minis and I are on our way





cassie are you going to try and clip Suzie's tummy today? it looks like it is sunny and very windy


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

morning Renee





I did try, the clippers work but take forever! so I have clipped her tummy as best I could which wasn't very good (she was such a good girl!! )

I am going to buy some proper clippers though, I did spend over an hour brushing her, I was hairier then she was by the end LOL

but at least she isn't as wooly now... will prob clip her properly on the weekend as she is such a good girl!








just doing the tills at work then will be home to feed them





haha yeah Penny is such a character always good for a laugh lol

Bree I was wondering how you were going!! how are your girls?!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 18, 2011)

Morning all.





Been staring like mad at the cam but couldn't find Suzie - at last she moved into the top corner, she was hiding.





OK - promise you wont laugh? The little mare that you all seem to like is a mini Sheltland and her registered name is Boltwood JELLYWOBBLE!



Poor girl! We call her Jelly, but just to make it worse, her best friend is Boltwood Paving (paving slab?) who is known as Slab!! I insist on saying PaRving as against Paving when telling folk LOL!! Where do folk get these names from? How unkind can you get? We actually got them both from the closing down sale of the 'old' and very well known Boltwood Stud about 7 years ago and they are both 13 this year, a very sweet pair of little ladies and two favourites of mine!

And, if you promise not to shout at me (or report me to 'others' who will call me an uncaring owner at the very least) I will tell you that the big white mare seen walking at the end is our laminitis case. Petal is a full sized unregistered Shetland, known as Mammoth coz the ground shakes when she moves LOL!! She is on grass with the herd all year round and does have the odd bout of laminitis, but it doesn't seem to be the grass or her weight that causes it? She will sometimes suddenly get 'footy' after worming?? But I do watch her very carefully and she gets stabled at the first sign of anything being wrong - nothing wrong at the moment if you could have seen her 'shaking' the ground during the recent field changeover. LOL!! She is actually a skewbald (pale 'pink' roan and white, but was white when I got her as a 4 yer old - you can only see the markings during the summer months and after a rain shower! But she has given us many strongly coloured foals - unfortuately mostly colts, who have all found brilliant homes due mostly to their useful size and their fabulous temperaments. She had 2 fillies, one early on , which I sold, and one that I kept but sadly lost to colic when it was a three year old, so Petal is the only one of my original girls who has no daughters amongst our herd.

Cassie, I think it must be nearly time for Suzie to come in - the cam has gone very dark and I cant see her anymore!


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

Suzie in



n fed



my friend Renee anyssa park has just put her mares up on marestare yay!!! Im sure you lovely ladies will love to watch her gorgeous mares!!!  if you like!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 18, 2011)

I need to update my thread after dinner! The girls are going well, Rivain is wearing her alarm now!

Jellywobble is an awesome name


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyssa park will be up along side Suzie cam from now on 






 

whats the pretty girls name??


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

lol her name is Fergie





Renee is on here checking on Suzie sometimes but I'll check with her if she will let me put her link up on here





Anna I love your mares name!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 18, 2011)

cassie said:


> lol her name is Fergie
> 
> 
> 
> ...






that would be cool more mares to watch


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 18, 2011)

suzie sleeps so peacfully lucky you dont have a foaling alarm on her or it would be going of every 5min


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

cam will be down for a little while... having internet issues will be back up shortly


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=anyssapark

Fergi, palomino mare so gorgeous!!! 315 days


----------



## Eagle (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Cassie, she is adorable


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

No worries



off to bed night everyone!! Hope you all have a great day!!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 18, 2011)

Morning! (night) ladies!

I see there is a new mare to watch



I have a soft spot for Palominos



My favorite since I was a wee little girl





Suzie is just standing around right now.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 18, 2011)

suzie is hanging out standing there still. she is a cutie, I have Anyssa's mare up too


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

Thankyou kara



did you all notice her looking a little sleeker? Bot as fluffy? I think the little clip job n hour long brushing might have helped lol

Megan I'm the same with palis n buckskins lol spirit stallion of the cimarron helped with the buckskin side everyone seen that movie? Still one of my all time faves n music is epic lol anyway back to sleep lol


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all. Is anyone else having trouble with marestare? Been trying for the last hour but I just cannot get any of the marestare cams to work - not from my favourites list, not from going back to where they were originally posted on LB, not even Suzie's which is kept right there on my 'brouser'. Nothing, niltch!!





So unless it sorts itself out - I cant watch my lovely Suz.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 18, 2011)

Suzie's cam is working for me. But several of the other ones aren't. I can't get Fergie's to load for me. It tells me I need to download a plugin and I did.. and nothing was any different. I am on a MacBook so maybe it's not supported by it. But I can watch many other cameras so I am not sure.


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for your eyes tonight guys! My bros I think have been downloading too much stuff n I can't get the cam up on my laptop I can go into the study n check her but its not the same so thanku! Megan did you download the plug in? You have to do it with those i know... I'll check renews cam n I will msg her if I need to... Will let you know how I go


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

Cam is up n working for me ladies... For anyssa park just to let you know...


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm up and running again thank goodness. I cant get Alyssa up anyway because it is a different marestare programme and I'm not prepared to download another one on to my laptop, I hate it when anything other than what I call 'ordinary' marestare is used, coz I cant watch! Why does one have to have different programmes to be able to watch marestare? Most confusing!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 18, 2011)

poop



I can't get the plugin to work to be able to watch. I saw it said "windows" which won't work on this computer since its a Mac.. I don't think I can watch any of the ones that say I need to download it





So glad not all of them are that way tho! I can see Suzie just fine


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Diane, I had tried it, but no luck. It seems any of the marestare 'watchings' that come up 'surrounded' by that pale blue or pale green wont work unless I download another programme - have had this trouble before. Thank goodness Suzie is on what I call the 'normal' marestare!

Oh, and talking about the lovely Suz - I think it's brekky time. LOL!!


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 18, 2011)

Glad to see that all is well. I am way behind on everything and as its been a bit crazy here and I have been working on a forum and website for a society and hubby is home so its all go go go LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

well its raining here again today, and of course miss Suzie is out in the weather AGAIN!! lol silly girl,

I'm thinking that maybe you guys can correct me, but does the area around their udder relax and become all wrinkly before the start getting really big? cos thats what Suzies has done...


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Cassie, I cant seem to see suzi, i saw your riding horse walking way out past the fence and suzi might be on the other side of the fence laying down...my eyes are so old and so bad I cant see a thing! I'll have to check on her later. how are you holding up? wish there was some magic wand I can wave in front of miss suzi for you.Funny how we wait for what seems like ages and then poof!! they're here and poof!! they get big...Im in shock with how fast Cam is growing...wish there was something I could give him to keep him small!! Are your days getting longer with the warmer weather in Australia?

Oh, I just wanted to tell you Peanuts udder never got relaxed IMO never really thought about it I guess. Her udder was never really wrinkled anyway...just slowly started getting bigger i think.


----------



## Wings (Aug 18, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> Are your days getting longer with the warmer weather in Australia?



Yes! Glorious YES!




:OKinteresting





Not that I'm excited about that


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 18, 2011)

good morning and good evening of to work for a little while then back to watch suzie

lovely day here in perth but next week rain every bloody day


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

Well we are back to wet cold windy miserable weather again here today lol



can't wait for some warmer weather





She is prob lying down heidi





He does look huge!! Lol I hope suzies baby stays small lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 18, 2011)

Suzie doing MAJOR butt rubs right now, from one fence back to the other lol

I think she must be feeling the pressure!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 18, 2011)

Suzieeee..... come out come out wherever you aaaare... I can't see her on the cam. Unless thats her standing like a statue in the right top corner...


----------



## cassie (Aug 19, 2011)

lol probably she has been standing out in the pouring rain the whole time!!!





she is drenched!!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 19, 2011)

ok weather has turned REALLY wild here!! Suzie has been running around like crazy (Don't really know why!) and the ground is really muddy so she is in bed and the ponies are fed and have their warm rain rugs on!! its absoloutly horrible!! going to go out and rub suzie down I think she might be cold... and then I have to go back down to work... please keep an eye on her, just in case she does something silly...

thanks

yes Diane I put her in the weather has turned really bad so I have put her in,


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 19, 2011)

She hasnt eaten all her food again thats deff a sign shes getting close isnt it,,she used to spend ages making sure every last bit was gone


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 19, 2011)

Just logged in and there was Suzie already stabled! Read through the posts and realised you are having some really bad weather Cassie. Good job she's inside, although she doesn't look very happy about it - or perhaps it is the wind and rain upsetting her, think you said that she doesn't like the wind??

I think you should have hooked her bowl on her door Cassie, just in case it gets in her way if she wants to lay down - you used to do this, cant remember if you posted why she now has it on the floor, but if it gets knocked into the middle of her stable, we can lose sight of 'part' of her if she lays down somewhere round the edge!

Hope you will be home from work before long so you can use your calming influence to get poor Suz settled for the night.


----------



## cassie (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Anna she was outside for the day then at 4pm it turned really nasty and she was running around crazy, I didn't want her to slip and do any damage to herself and baby so I put her in bed, I put the feed bin in there tonight cos the wind comes straight in the door and at least she can get away from it on that side... when I go home I will put it on the gate if she isn't finished or take it away if she is.

she almost ran inside when I led her in, (even though she could have gone inside earlier lol)

n she has been in that corner, I really think she was running around telling me she wanted to be fed and inside...


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds like you have the same awful weather we are having here Cassie. Its not nice! I feel for the horses that dont have warm stables to get dry and warm in in this kind of weather.

I got totally drenched out feeding and changing rugs etc this afternoon. Thought id get it all done early before it got too cold. And sure enough, now the rain has slowed right up





Sounds like Suzie is feeling a bit uncomfortable today...


----------



## cassie (Aug 19, 2011)

Renee I did the same thing, ducked home from work because Suzie was going crazy I was scared she would slip and hurt herself... about to go and check her now, but yes the weather has been AWFUL!! the wind is absoloutly FREEZING! and the rain is now constant, have to go out to youth group lol but I would really rather just stay at home lol

I got drenched changing ponies rugs this arvo too! and muddy lol yuck!!





bring on spring!! lol


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 19, 2011)

I just saw the forecast for the week, and its rain and wind for a whole week!





We have a severe weather warning in place here tonight now. Expecting 90-100km winds. Oh yay


----------



## cassie (Aug 19, 2011)

oh yuck we have wind warnings in place too... and rain for the next few days... kinda glad Suzie doesn't look like immenant (sp) foaling right now lol


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 19, 2011)

Suzie looks more settled now - has that nasty weather eased off a bit now Cassie?

Regarding her feed bowl - I might have known that you had a good and sensible reason for where you put it Cassie!

Well I'm off to walk M round the fields and then it is another Doc appointment followed by a trip into town to stock up the fridge and cupboards!

Hopefully Cathy will be over at lunchtime bringing back my fav girl, her g/daughter (both hopefully in foal for next year) plus their yearling fillies (foals from last year) - quite a family gathering, just realised that there will be fav mare plus her daughter, her g/daughter and her g/g/daughter! LOL!!

Catch you all later!


----------



## cassie (Aug 19, 2011)

see ya Anna!!

no weather hasn't eased!! its quite terrible actually driving home was a nightmare!! with all the rain and wind! but I am home exhausted wet n cold and ready for bed lol

Suzie is lying down sternal in a new position lol :unsurebut looking comfortable, Anna I think Suzie just really wanted to be invited into her nice stable lol

oh now Suz is up, a yawn and some shaking then to the bathroom hehe

then to the kitchen LOL

night everyone!


----------



## cassie (Aug 19, 2011)

p.s off to work at the vets tomorrow, so prob won't post much in the morning as I will be rushing around getting ready to go lol!

thats if I wake up lol I always want to lay in bed and watch a movie or read a book when its raining lol oh well night everyone


----------



## jessj (Aug 19, 2011)

SUZIE....you just scared the life out of me!!! I have been super busy all morning and just now had time to check on you. So I click on your camera...and no Suzie!!! After a minute or so you finally ambled across the screen then disappeared on the other side! You do no have permission to go off camera...we need to see you at all times!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 19, 2011)

shes lucky to have a warm stable to cozy up in with all that nasty weather outside..maybe a book or a movie for her too Cassie 



 I sometimes leave the radio on down the stables for mine 



 I was going to play some soft music while she was in labour but it all happened so fast and that was proberbly going a bit too far


----------



## cassie (Aug 19, 2011)

Haha lindi!! I have a radio in the stable i put it on when I'm working in the stables but haven't had it on at night... Hmm thanks


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 19, 2011)

Radio going all day in the stables here! Turn it off a night though.

Gosh I dont know where today went - didn't get back on my laptop until around an hours ago!! Did manage a few quick checks on the lovely Suzie though.

Now she's out wandering her paddock so I presume the weather has cleared up a bit, bless her, she really doesn't like the grotty weather does she!






Well really tired so off to bed. Hope your day goes well Cassie.


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 19, 2011)

Hope your weather straightens out and the high winds do not materialize.

Be safe out there....


----------



## Eagle (Aug 20, 2011)

Morning/ evening all

I hope you are all well and I apologise for my absence. My Dad must have guessed that something was up and he flew over for a surprise visit. yahooooo

I still watch our little Suzie as much as I can and I miss all our chats like mad. Never mind he will only be here for a week.

Catch you all later


----------



## Wings (Aug 20, 2011)

Enjoy your family visit





Maybe Suzie will take pity on all her long term watchers and finally drop a foal.... or maybe she is enjoying the attention to much


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 20, 2011)

Morning all.





Is Cassie late home from the vets coz I just have a dark pic of the paddock on my cam, so Suzie must be still outside? Hate it when it gets dark - i worry that Suz is 'doing something' and we cant see her!!

Hope the expected bad weather has bypassed you Cassie (and our other Aussie friends), it's raining here again this morning but hopefully it will clear a bit by this afternoon.

Renee, hope you have a good visit with your Dad and that he can offer you some support.


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 20, 2011)

very strange suzie is still out in her paddock in the dark hope all is well casie???????


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 20, 2011)

Phew, she's in now! I expect Cassie was just working late at the vets?

Anyway Suzie looks just fine, so no worries.


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2011)

hi everyone!



only just got home from the vets



lol Dad fed and put the ponies in for me at around 5pm but my brothers didn't change the camera over for me



sorry,

I'm about to go out and check on her, she was just down sternal for a minute, couldn't decide if she wanted to go flat or not, decided not and got back up, tail swishing and tummy bites... will give you an update when I get back in,

I'm on call for the vets tomorrow as well and have to go in there for a little bit in the morning then in the evening to feed and medicate,

BUT guess what!! you will all be SO proud of me hehe (well I think you will be hehe) I had a moment of brilliance lol and thought the vets have clippers!!! REALLY GOOD ONES! so I asked if I could borrow them and return them tomorrow arvo and they said YES!! so Suzie's tummy will be getting clipped tomorrow! weather permitting and suzie permitting hehe


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2011)

p.s I'm wondering if the foal is making Suzie uncomfortable tonight... she keeps on lifting her tail up really high but going out there now, after catching up on our mares hehe


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 20, 2011)

Hows suzie going now any change yet


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2011)

slow changes in her udder, hopefully ready for the big day when I go out there to find a huge udder



hehe

we have a japanese exchange student here at the moment and she came out with me to check Suzie and she got to feel the foal move she was so excited!!!

was really cool would love for Suz to foal while she was here but don't think it will happen she goes back friday...


----------



## Eagle (Aug 20, 2011)

Great news on the clippers Cassie, you are quite a genious (sp) lets just hope that Suzie agrees lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2011)

haha momentary burst of genius lol believe me!!

lets hope weather holds out and Suzie co-operates!

night all



just finished watching Shakespeare in Love and now feel like writing more of my story lol but alas, my eyes are closing and it is past my bed time LOL

so fair thee well, my dear friends good night, see you on the morrow LOL

(sorry the english in me loves a good romance LOL) hehe

night everyone


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 20, 2011)

LOL!! I do have to laugh at Suzie sometimes! I flick up the marestare page regularly (I have to close down my laptop if I'm not working on it coz it gets over heated if I leave it running continuously!) and there is our Suz, flat out and very still. I refresh the page - still flat out and very still.



Did the refresh work??? Try again - still flat out and still. Grrrrrrr! Lean forward and stare at the screen.........Suzie blinks. LOL!! Relief! The refresh is working, Suzie is still alive and just doing her 'statue' act!!





She really worries me at times.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 20, 2011)

I cant believe the amount of time she spends laying down..Mine hardly ever lay down she certainly loves her bed


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 20, 2011)

Mine are all 'layers' too Lindy, I think it is a case of some do and some dont! Mind you I also think that a big, bouncy, deep bed can help, especially when a very pregnant mare can 'sink' her over large tummy into it when she goes to lay down. I'm suprised that Maxime didn't/doesn't lay down more, coz I know from your pics that she had plenty of lovely bedding!

Suzie doesn't look too comfortable, or she didn't a few moments ago - lots of heavy breathing. Then she laid flat out for a short while, now she's up again, but having a grazing stint. Think it a bit strange that she didn't stay down for very long - not like our Suzie?


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2011)

morning all



Suzie and the others are fed





Suzie's bag seems a little fuller this morning again, not much but I think she is starting to fill along the sides of her udder? lol if that makes sense





haha just pushed her gate aside so she could go out hehe what a smart girl! lol

have a good night sleep everyone,


----------



## Eagle (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Cassie

Over and out


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2011)

ok well I clipped Suzies tummy!!

and I hate it!!!



how long does it take before it goes back to normal?? ahhh



I don't like it at all!! Suzie was such a good girl! but I wish I hadn't done it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 20, 2011)

i Know I had to do it, for the foal... lol its not so bad... but I still dont like it


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 20, 2011)

You are coming into spring there. The days are getting longer and she'll start shedding more, on her own.

With some elbow grease on your part, and it'll all look the same, before long.

If it was a surgical blade you used on her might take a bit longer but baby will be sure not to have to

'chew' his milk. LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 21, 2011)

Cassi, I use a 10 too and it is a good length IMO. Im sure Suzi looks just fine but I bet she's feeling great. And we both know your filly will be happy.


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

I used a 10# blade, but I didn't clip her all over... do you think I should?... she looks a little funny at the moment... I will be bringing her in, soon and you can decide...





she was THE BEST!!! just stood there eating her food while I clipped her, I love her so much she lets me do everything and doesn't make a fuss!!!





n thankyou everyone for your words of wisdom... my bro saw her and he was like "what did you do to Suzie she looks ridiculous... "



mean little bro...


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

she was shedding well enough on her own!!! lol had to clean the brush every 5 seconds lol


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

You'll be happy you did it Cassie



It can stop the foal swallowing the hair, which can cause a nasty blockage=colic



If she's shedding real bad, then the best thing was to clip her. She'll shed out and it will all be nice and even before long


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

Thankyou Renee



she doesn't look very pretty at the moment now, but as long as it helps the foal and I did the right thing I can put up with it... are your girls moulting like crazy?

I just run my hand along Suzie's tummy (well did before hehe) and I would get a handful of hair so I think Ive done the right thing hehe thankyou everyone!! Suz is starving so going out to feed her, might put a bit more straw down so she doesn't get cold tonight hehe she does still have coat on (its white ROFL) but hopefully make her more comfy





Thanks again everyone!!

Love to all of you!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a few girls that are shedding like crazy, but most have shed a fair bit, and then come to a bit of a stand still because of the cold change again.

I really dont think Fergie would cope with clippers, she is a bit of a jumpy girl, but luckily she has already lost a lot of her coat.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 21, 2011)

You did what must of us would do Cassie so don't feel bad, she is to be a mum soon and that is all that matters now. As for your brother, well I have one of those too so I have total sympathy. (hugs)

Where are the photos to see all your hard work??????


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

lol morning Renee





thankyou, I'll have to take some tomorrow hehe or maybe tonight if I get time she was such a good girl for me

how are you this morning?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 21, 2011)

she looks fine Cassie and Im sure she feels better for it


----------



## Wings (Aug 21, 2011)

I know the effect you mean Cassie, I used to do a partial clip on one of my boys since he used to get very sweaty while shedding. When you take them back down to their thin coat but keep the rest of the body thick it really throws off their natural lines! If Ashanti keeps shedding like she has been I'll be doing the same, I'm glad Suzie was a good girl for her makeover


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Bree and Lindi!!





I'm going to go out there cos I don't know why the camera is so dark hmmm and I will try take some pics of her for you!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi and Bye! LOL!!





Been watching the lovely Suz, but now have to zoom to Cathy's to cover mares - one more gone off but the last two are now in!!

Catch you later.


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

hi and bye Anna



have a great day





you can really see her clipped area with the light back on... do you think its ok?


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

Suzie down flat 8:10pm showing off my awful clip job...



sorry everyone not a very good first try.


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

back up at 8:15pm not down long...


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

Night everyone going to get some sleep suzie has only been down once so far tonight n it wasn't for very long at all according to her standards... She hasn't been rolling as much recently do you think the foal might be in position or maybe just in a comfy position... Hmm

Thanks for watching!!

Love you all!


----------



## Wings (Aug 21, 2011)

Twinky does a lot of rolling and rubbing to shed out her winter coat but I noticed as she got to the end of her last pregnancy she stopped rolling, I reckon it just gets too uncomfortable with that big lump in there!

Note to Suzie, guess what is the best way of getting back to comfortable rolling?


----------



## MeganH (Aug 21, 2011)

Goodnight! I can't tell you've clipped her, Cassie. I'm sure she doesn't look as silly as you think


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 21, 2011)

It is interesting that you have said that Suzie doesn't seem to be following her usual long sleeping sessions - she has just gone down as I am watching, but she doesn't look too comfortable, keeps thinking about laying flat out, but soon sits up again.

OK so presuming she's not in foaling mode, why do you think she might have changed her usual nightly format? She's been clipped!! She tried laying down as usual and had to get up - not used to feeling the straw against her SKIN!! So having tried the 'lay down' several times, she decided to try to stay standing, but at last she has had to give in as she needs to rest her little legs, and after several tries at going flat out, but not liking the feel of the straw against her clipped side, she again has given in and is now flat out!! Oooop's no she's not, she's up sternal again!




LOL!!

Poor Suzie!! LOL!! Guess by now you will all realise that I'm not in favour of clipping mares. Oh I can see exactly why one would do it and I caan agree with that thinking. But think of the thousands and thousands of foals over time who have been born and have fed successfully off hairy mares. Of course if it means that just one foal is saved from choking, then clipping may be worth it, but what I cannot understand is, if you are saying the foal might get a load of hair in its mouth when feeding, then why do you just clip a mares 'tummy' region. A new born foal, when first searching for the teat/milk bar, will be searching and nibbling all up the mares neck, round her shoulders, between her front legs, under her girth, then, if it reaches the back end, it will be biting and sucking on her stifle, along up and down her bck legs, even round under her tail. We have all watched as the foal totally misses the little 'gap' in front of its dams back leg (the area that has been nicely clipped LOL!!) Within 24 hours our foal has feeding down to an art and dives straight under its Momma, not opening its mouth until its little nose brushes against the teat!

LOL!! Just thought that I would start a lively discussion to keep you all occupied while you are Suzie watching!! So the question up for debate is -- if you are going to clip a mare to protect the foal, then I say that the clip should 'cover' the underside of her jaw, at least half way up and along her neck, across her shoulders, between her front legs, all of her body to at least half way up her sides, inside her back legs, across her gaskin and buttock and round under her tail. Oh and half way down all legs to the knees and hocks!!








Ok throw in your opinions, including your reasons and experiences.





Glad to see that Suzie has decided that the funny feeling of straw against her 'bald' bits is not going to stop her doing her usual long snoozes! (now 1.57 am and at last she has been down for half an hour!)


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sorry Anna I realized you prob wouldn't like if



I sent you an email... Sorry I thought it was the best thing to do oh n I clipped her neck a bit too just to throw that in there, I also trimmed her front leg hair n her back legs are already almost back to summer coat due to butt rubbing.

Againt I'm sorry



going back to sleep now...


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 21, 2011)

For goodness sake Cassie, please dont apologise!! You must do whatever you feel is right for you and Suzie.





You do have to realise that I'm old (and pretty useless most of the time according to my family!), which means that I have old fashioned ideas, plus I'm a person who hates change of any sort (even when I can see the reason for it). I wouldn't like to live in the dark ages - love my TV and laptop too much! But right now I am living in an old mobile home in the garden, overlooking some of my fields, to give me some peace away from the noisy hords of people who seem to have decended upon our house of late. I do have electric and I do have a loo and a very small gas hob to cook on, plus of course I have M and 3 of the cats, and I'm as happy as a sand boy!! I dont do towns and crowds, they exhaust me - I would be quite happy as a recluse (aiming for it LOL!!), so you see why I'm old fashioned and have old fashioned ideas. LOL!!

So I asked for a debate/resons, not apologies - also have you not heard that there is no need for apologies amongst friends coz friends love each other and respect the fact that they will always have different views on things and life - thats what makes having 'proper' friends so interesting!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 21, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> So I asked for a debate/resons, not apologies - also have you not heard that there is no need for apologies amongst friends coz friends love each other and respect the fact that they will always have different views on things and life - thats what makes having 'proper' friends so interesting!














Very well said. Something I believe in fully


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 21, 2011)

I personally do not clip. Not against it nor for it. Just have never had a reason to do it.

We have a moderate climate. I plan babies to arrive mid May to early July. I had one girl

show up early August and she came out looking like she had been body clipped in comparison

to her sisters.

Mom's, themselves, have pretty much taken care of their own shedding by that time so it's never

been an issue.

I think there is trends in clipping - shaving tummies could well be one of them. I hadn't

noticed it, going on, till a few years ago.

I think in some climates or early babies it possibly could help - just don't have any experience

needing to do it, so can't really debate for or against it.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 21, 2011)

Anna, I do think people need to clip alot more than just the belly if their mare is in the middle of shedding...like perhaps Suzi is. I have not seen her but just know when mine are shedding nothing is safe from flying loose hair!! Ive even seen it up in the birds nests around the property. Now granted this is my first baby here but Cam did suck and still is sucking, chewing nibbles all over PN. nibbling on her sides her face, legs. If this was Spring I would have made sure to do a total clip. But b/c of the season there was no need.

I know I put human emotions and feelings on my animals and they may not even give a crap but I hate getting hair in my food and just figure horses would hate it too. And i think of fur balls are not good in kitties bellies so they are probablly not good in foal bellies either. Medically i have never heard of a foal getting sick or ill but I would have to think its possible and why take the chance.

Cassie, no need to apologize silly. Marty, Diane and Anna always stressed to me to do what works best for me....Suzi is your horse after all and you will go insane even trying to do what everyone suggests. Go read the water/foal thread and you will see how different everyone does things. Your a great Mom to Suzi and you are going to be awesome w/your little filly too!!Hugs Miss Cassi!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 21, 2011)

OK a few pics for you all.

Taken a couple of weeks ago when the mares were still on the 25 acres of our 'dell' fields. I was walking my usual route round the edge of our 3 winter/long grass fields, alongside the fence to the dell fields. M and two of the cats came with me - our object was to walk quietly and spy on any mares that we spotted, doing a quick check without them seeing me and coming to the 'weak/grotty/old' fence to speak to me. Well that was the idea!!





















Ooooop's - spotted!!






I beat a hasty retreat!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 21, 2011)

Great pics Anna, your place is amazing! You do make me chuckle when you say you are old, OLD people don't chat with their friends on the computer!

I clip if the mares are still furry, my girls coat is seriously long in the winter and I worry about the foals swallowing it. If it is warm enough I will take it all off but if it is still cold I do tummy area. Also bc believe it or not I am allergic to horse hair and I smend alot of time down there checking udders and milk. Jmo


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha great pictures Anna you have to love the Welsh countryside..im with you all the way on the shopping n crowds thing,,i dont do either it stresses me out big time..its as much as i can do to get around Tesco's without falling out with someone that cant drive a shopping trolley (cart for the people in the US) straight down a 6ft wide isle 



 ..shopping online is deff the way to go..as for clipping I wouldnt have a clue so I will leave that to all you experts 



 I dont have that problem..Maxine would deff be a tripple G cup if she wore a bra..she still looks like a cow from behind 



 Dinky has no problem finding her udder!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Cassie...i hinted on darla's thread, but thought that I would drop one here as well...I still havent seen Suzie's two possible fellas!


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

oh haha sorry Jess, here they are






Gift Horse Blue Mystery, not a very good picture he also has blue eyes,


Gift horse Silver Star





the pinto is 33# and the Silver taffy is 34#


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

They are both so handsome!!! Do you have one or the other that you hope is dad???


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

hmmm, not really sure lol I don't want the foal to be really tall and I do love the markings on Blue Mystery so I guess him, but Carlo (silver star) is very handsome as well and I do like him


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 21, 2011)

You could get a real range of colour/pattern possibilities with Blue Mystery as the sire. You could use part of his name "mystery" in the foals name too LOL As its been quite the mystery





I guess time MAY tell. If the foal is silver dapple like Suzie then i guess its not going to be a real giveaway. Hopefully if its by the pinto, then it will be pinto - just to answer the questions "who's ya daddy" LOL


----------



## Wings (Aug 21, 2011)

Anna I love the pics of your place, it looks lovely!

On the clipping thing I don't bother on a lightly shedding mare. I'm considering Ashanti as she is heavily shedding, you can't touch her without getting a fistful of hair! I'm regularly running my shedding blade over her and pulling out hair by hand and if it thins it out then I won't clip.


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

haha yeah, and all of Blue Mystery's foals have had blue eyes, so if the foal has blue eyes we have a pretty good idea hehe

if Blue Mystery is the daddy I plan on using Mystery in its show name





I don't really mind who the dad is I like both of them



I just hope its cute and has nice markings hehe oh n a filly PLEASE HEHE


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Awwww... I was already leaning toward wanting blue mystery to be the "baby daddy" but now I definitely want him! I think blue eyes are too cute!


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree with what both Diane and Bree with the shedding thing, but she was SO FLUFFY and was shedding SO bad!! have you guys not seen me in there brushing her and having to clean the brush every 5 seconds? it was the right decision to make for the time and I don't plan on letting a mare foal with such a heavy coat next time, but because I know nothing of how she was bred or ANYTHING it makes it so hard especially as it is my first foal



but it's done and for the better I THINK lol still not totally convinced yet.

Bree whats a shedding blade?? is it different to a curry comb?


----------



## Wings (Aug 21, 2011)

It's a length of metal with little blunt teeth on it: Here is a pic of it 'folded'




I find them very good at grabbing the hair as you run it through the coat, but some of my horses hate it (like Tinker) while others love it (luckily like Ashanti!)

I love blue eyes, got three of them here! Painted Lady has 1 while Fantasy has 2.


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

ooh thanks I might have to invest in one of those I think hehe

my other mare Penny has two blue eys



so cute!! 


not a very good pic but meet Penny



she still has a bit more condition to get before I class her as good condition lol but she was very poor when I first got her so she is improving


----------



## cassie (Aug 21, 2011)

oh thanks Diane hehe she is the little brat that is in with Smartie and is always running around crazy hehe she is SO much fun want to try jumping with her






she is actually qutie tall about 34-35"

my friend Karen came and thought I should try some halter classes as well with her hehe would be fun

(in my spare time) which I have none of hehe


----------



## jessj (Aug 21, 2011)

Awww... Penny is adorable! I love all of the white on her face!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 21, 2011)

The 2 sires are so handsome! so is Penny, and of course Suzie! I feel like all these horses I am watching are my own


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

naw Thankyou Kara and Jess



yeah we get a bit that way after watching for a few days!! I would like to put Penny into foal I think, but I want to do some stuff with her first, and she is still a little jumpy so I want her to settle down before foaling!


----------



## wingnut (Aug 22, 2011)

Cassie? You have a girl on mare stare too? What page will I find the link....off to see if its page 1.


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=kingspark

Hi Joy, here is Suzie's link



she is out in the paddock at the moment



but would love another "Auntie" to watch her


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

results if Suzie put to Carlo, silver taffy,

what would you call Blue Mystery? I don't really know pinto names lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

70.31% - 
​
*Silver Black *

23.44% - 
​
*Black *

6.25% - 
​
*Chestnut *woops forgot the results, to Carlo


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Diane, what colour would you call Blue Mystery? (Critter)


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

yep, these are the options though... lol 


I would have called him chestnut pinto, but they have such funny names



I get so confused!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

cool



thanks Diane you know more then me!








that info has helped me already!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 22, 2011)

Cassie, i think the pinto boy is a bay tobiano with splashed white.

I say splash, because of his blue eyes - and the bottom heavy (large snip) face white.

Without testing, he could also be LWO+ (overo) and or sabino. All three of these cause face white - and blue eyes.

If he is the sire, he has a higher chance of throwing one of his patterns than a solid, as he carries more than one pinto gene





YOu could get a multitude of colours with him


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Renee



I'll do the calculator after feeding the ponies


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

this is what the colour calculator says for the pinto lol thats if he is bay tobiano splash LOL wow lol

its really hard to add it on so here is the link





http://www.horsetesting.com/CCalculator3.asp


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm useless with all the colour combinations too, but if that is a little patch of black on his left knee then that would point to him having black legs if other colours weren't altering things. Cant see his forelock/top of his mane clearly in the picture, but if black as well then he has to be a bay pinto - or as we would say over here, he's tri-coloured! Lots of different colour possibilities with a foal from him and Suzie - the mind boggles with picturing what she might produce (colour wise coz of course she's going to have a filly!)


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

haha thanks Anna, its very interesting to look into it all lol

but of course we have to wait, lol until she finally delivers that hopefully gorgeous filly!!!


----------



## jessj (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok...i have decided. Mystery DEFINITELY has to be the "baby daddy" !!! Can you imagine how adorable that filly is going to be???


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

haha yeah I agree Jess





Suzie is eating her hay at the moment don't think that she has laid down at all during the day...


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Suzie down sternal.... then down flat...

then back sternal


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Suzie back up again now...


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

munch, munch, munch, do you think she will munch when she is foaling


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

haha I just gave her some apple LOL she loves apple!!!



she is all settled in for the night!! n I'm getting ready for bed too... night everyone!!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Sweet dreams Cassie


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 22, 2011)

Night Cassie - we will be watching (marestare is getting a bit busy again, LOL!!)


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Well suzie wasn't down for long again... Thanks everyone!! Big hugs sent to all of you!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 22, 2011)

4.04am, Suzie down and snoozing quietly.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 22, 2011)

4.47am. Down flat out with a big streeeetch! LOL!! Eyes open of course.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 22, 2011)

poor Suzie. Does she ever actually sleep?? lol


----------



## Eagle (Aug 22, 2011)

Suzie is waiting for breakfast so it is time for my bed. Have a great day Cassie


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks night to Renee n Anna! Morning my Aussie friends


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 22, 2011)

I saw you getting a pic of Suzie's udder, what did it look like?? When is her due date again? Or do we not know for sure.


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Kara, I was just taking a pic to show some changes, ( I think there is a little bit of change... not much ) but I will post them for you later this arvo...

we don't have any due dates at all.... I don't know when she was with the stallion, or which stallion she was with



makes it very hard especially with it being my first foaling....

so we just have to watch, wait and see...

her bag isn't filling all that much, but there is definite connection to the fluid sack in front of her udder now.... and I can feel changes happening!


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Suzie down sternal near the fence... the brown blob LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 22, 2011)

Suzie has been down for a long time...


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, whatever the reason for her to be down so long outside yesterday Cassie, obviously all was well coz she's now in and doing her snoozing statue act.





Will pop in and out when I can during my day/your night to keep an eye on my favourite girl.





Are you singing or playing soccer this evening?


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Anna



she isn't very exciting lol not as exciting as the other girls so thankyou for watching



she was lying right in the mud earlier!! you should have seen her!! couldn't even see the white clipped tummy LOL I should have kept her like that LOL just kidding

na no singing or soccer tonight LOL soccer tomorrow night, singing sunday morning and night!





painting my room at the moment



well putting some finishing touches to it



won't get it finished tonight but its getting there



will put up some pics of the finished product (when I FINALLY finish it hehe



)


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

Off to bed night everyone


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 23, 2011)

Is anyone else seeing suzie so restless?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 23, 2011)

she was running in circles so fast with her tail up, could she be ready?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 23, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> My guess was something was outside in her paddock area. Maybe the cows got out again, or something. She's standing and looking outside it seems, and is very still, so no, I think something just worried her a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, thanks. I am glad there are so many people on here that have so much exp. and knowledge. Glad we are all in it together


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

Did my suz go a bit crazy!? Unfortunately I wish you were right kara lol. But I think it must have been something disturbing her... Maybe something behind or beside the stable prob a fox or maybe a cat... I didn't hear anything but I was out like log she has settled now... Hopefully will be ok for the rest of the night thanks! Back to sleep for me hehe


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

Suzie is looking so much slimmer from the top view! Is it the clipping or is she dropping more?


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh poor Suzie! Did something give her a hissy fit? Kara, our Suz does get worried by things that go bump, squeak, rustle in the night! It got us all het up and worried when we first saw her doing it, and lead to several calls to get Cassie out of bed.






She also does it during the day if the naughty cows escape from where she thinks they should be, bless her!

Glad she has calmed down though, we dont need her getting stressed out at this stage of the game!

Oh Cassie, please post the pics of your room once it is finished - then after your holiday in September, perhaps you could pop over here........we have a whole house that needs doing?

Suzie standing quietly looking out via her door - no droppings in the middle of her bedroom yet tonight!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 23, 2011)

yep, she's all comfy now, she's such a sweetie!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 23, 2011)

No foal here either.. oh Suzie


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 23, 2011)

Munch, munch, munch, munch, munch..............well at least she's happy. LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

Morning all



I dnt know what made suzie go crazy I wasn't awake at the time hehe but Anna is right:.. She doesn't like things out of place lol

About her dropping more... I'll let you know when I get out there





You guys will definitely see pics of Fiji n my room I'll have to find some pics from before for you all lol it used to be purple blue n yellow hehe alot more subtle n older looking now



lol Anna I love painting hehe wouldn't mind at all LOL


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 23, 2011)

You love painting really??



Well can i be next in line?? My house needs doing too!





Those scary things that go bump in the night. Poor Suzie.


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

Haha



as long as someone sands before lol I don't really like sanding! Lol

Well not much change in the udder department actually moe wrinkly then last night I think last night bag was bigger then this morning does that make any sense at all?! Lol

She is very relaxed behind this morning, n quite red inside which is starting to head upwards the outer lips... I dnt think I'm making much sense this morning sorry everyone


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 23, 2011)

Let's hope the cows dont upset her today! I think she deserves a nice quiet time for a change.





Have a good day Cassie!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 23, 2011)

Miss Suzie has been grazing. I missed her throw her fit earlier. She was always either standing or sternal resting when I checked on her.


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

i missed it too Megan, wish I had been awake I would have gone out and seen what was up poor baby girl!!



she was fine this morning when I went out to her... I didn't hear Kingston going off or anything...



both Smartie and Penny were fine as well this morning, its a mystery...

oh n I don't think it could have been the cows, they aren't in that paddock... they are behind our house... well away from the stable...


----------



## jessj (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been SO busy today that I barely had time to look at my computer...I am having Suzie withdrawls!!! Its funny that you mention her bag being fuller last night...D's bag was fuller last night than this morning too?? I think our mares have made some kind of pact to drive their owners mad..


----------



## cassie (Aug 23, 2011)

lol ok Diane



I can wait... as long as its before we go away!! lol


----------



## Wings (Aug 24, 2011)

jessj said:


> I think our mares have made some kind of pact to drive their owners mad..


That's all mares, not just yours


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

haha just makes it hard when we don't know the dates,

n I have taken some pics today, Jess I think I agree that she has dropped a little more, but we can decide when I load the pics later tonight after work


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Isnt that what mares are for? To have us - their "keepers" totally insane??





LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

haha yep it sure is


----------



## Wings (Aug 24, 2011)

It must be, it is the only way to explain Beauty and Painted Lady's constant attempts to help me check the other mares. They need to get bred for next year so they can focus on their own growing bellies and not everyone else's!





Not sure I can ever marestare Beauty as she has realised my PJ pants fall down very easily if grabbed



rotten mare!


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

haha how funny!! not very nice for you though!! cheeky girl!!!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Wings said:


> It must be, it is the only way to explain Beauty and Painted Lady's constant attempts to help me check the other mares. They need to get bred for next year so they can focus on their own growing bellies and not everyone else's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Well that WOULD be a surprise LOL She figures you're going to show my "bits" to the world on marestare - im showin' yours!


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Rofl!! Renee!!! That's so true! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Aug 24, 2011)

Suzie is down by the fence waiting for her friends to come for a chat


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

lol I'm surprised you can see her been a very bright sun shiny day today!! LOL real nice weather but hard to see Suzie she will be coming in in the next hour.


----------



## Wings (Aug 24, 2011)

anyssapark said:


> Well that WOULD be a surprise LOL She figures you're going to show my "bits" to the world on marestare - im showin' yours!







:rofl I bet that is EXACTLY what she thinks!

A few days ago I was helping Ashanti lose some of her coat when all of a sudden beauty's head appeared between my legs, she bit Ashanti and then sort of turned her head so she could see me. Seriously fun mare to be around but she certainly can keep me on my toes!

Cassie I thought up a foal name for you. Given the epic that has been Suzie's foaling thread how does 'In Conclusion' sound? Could be Connie for a filly (or Connor if it is the dreaded boy.)


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

haha I like it Bree!! thanks!!



Suzie in for the night and I'm just uploading some photos now



I can see small changes so hoping you all can aswell


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2011)

Glad to see that she's in Cassie - it was getting too dark to see her outside!

Cant wait for the pics.


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

udder from last month...




udder 2 days ago...




udder today...




not a very good pic sorry, but see how the nipples are further apart? thinking that is good LOL

ok another angle 2 days ago and today...







tummy two days ago and today...







ok up for discussion... what do you think... is she changing? I think she is, she certainly feels like she is chaning, unforunatly she is not looking like to much has changed///


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

p.s about to go to soccer now



will see you later! hopefully no stabbings or punch ups tonight LOL



some cute guys though?? LOL yes please



LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2011)

OH WOW!! Look at those last two udder pics!! She's MOVING Cassie!








And yes a bit more dropped in the tummy too, but not too easy to tell coz in the second pic she is closer to the camera. Also you need to drop her feed bowl a notch or two on her door - I know we dont want it loose in her stable, but to be correct she should be eating with her head a bit lower than that - something to do with the correct grinding of their teeth which happens when they are eating at or near floor level but not when they are eating at chest level or above (eg haynets tied up high to prevent possible feet catching in them) (A bit of trivia I picked up from somewhere over the years!)

Hope you enjoy the soccer - dont get into any fisty-cuffs, Suzie needs you to be in one piece!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 24, 2011)

definite some change happening her udder looks a lot bigger and her tummy looks like it got bigger over night


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 24, 2011)

Udder deff looks more developed just dont think shes very big in that dept 



 dont tell her i said that..shes so pretty under all that winter coat cant wait to see her baby 



 ..talking of haynets does anybody use them in the stables or do you think theyr too dangerous??..iv been using them for a few months with great caution but not sure if im 100% happy..always worried about them getting caught up in it at night..but so much waste if i put it on the floor


----------



## Wings (Aug 24, 2011)

Definetly some changes! How exciting!

Lindi I use tyre feeders in my stable, one for hay and one for hard feed. No sharp edges, no hooks or handles. Big horses can roll on them (or throw them around as my stallion does) and foals can sleep in them, if they fall on them while learnign to stand there is no harm done. Plus it keeps them eating off the floor with head and neck extended very naturally. I wouldn't be without them!


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone



glad you can see the changes too





I don't usually have it up that high, lol woops.

soccer went well... exhausted now though, bout to get a quick shower then head to bed... night all


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 24, 2011)

Wings said:


> Definetly some changes! How exciting!
> 
> Lindi I use tyre feeders in my stable, one for hay and one for hard feed. No sharp edges, no hooks or handles. Big horses can roll on them (or throw them around as my stallion does) and foals can sleep in them, if they fall on them while learnign to stand there is no harm done. Plus it keeps them eating off the floor with head and neck extended very naturally. I wouldn't be without them!


What a fab idea I tried a feed barrel cut in half but they moved it around the stables.. i will be looking for some new tyre hay feeders as from today..thanks for that as i really dont like haynets


----------



## MeganH (Aug 24, 2011)

Yay! I see progress!!





Suzie is standing at her door looking out. I wish we could know what was going through her head sometimes.


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha thanks Megan!!! She is thinking she wants to go out in the muddy paddock n give birth to a piglet lol

Night all


----------



## MeganH (Aug 24, 2011)

Goodnight Cassie!

My husband built our "stable" last week and he put a 2x6 all the way around at the level he thought the feeder would go. Looks like the same height Suzie's is in the last set of pictures. I told him it was too high.. he said no it's fine. I said NO it wasn't that I would just put it on the level below that one. The 2x6 is a perfect bum scratching level though





I should post pictures. I've been meaning to make Ricky a thread on the photo/video forum. He will either come home this weekend or next week.. depending on the hurricane


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

Definite udder progress!!! And her color is GORGEOUS underneath that winther coat!!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 24, 2011)

Theres that pretty baby again





What color is Suzie???


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 24, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So, while we're waiting, I thought I'd share some update pictures of my last little filly -- at 6 weeks and 7 weeks. This is (Castle Rocks) Rachel Madison Markell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEhe now what colour is this baby going to turn out.. i see alot of pink coming through on the second picture



and those blue eyes are just so gorgeous..a real cutie


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

The colour that suzie is under her coat is not her true color she is a dark choc brown... Just the short winter coat goes white when clipped lol Internet was down but have fixed it n now back to sleep


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 24, 2011)

Diane, shes beautiful...just want to kiss her soft little cheeks!! We need a picture of big brother holding baby sis too!! is mom taking alittle time off or is Daddy home with the baby sitting duties? Hope its not daddy b/c he will have her in the simulating white water rafting rapids in the bath tub or out playing on the rock climbing wall LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah ha there's our little fairy Princess - just seen her elsewhere, bless her.





Thanks for 'reconnecting' the cam Cassie - hope it doesn't happen when the moment of birth comes!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes Diane, she did seem to do piles of poo more frequently during the night???

Now, of course, her interest is firmly on her breakfast. LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm off to bed my friends. Have a good day Cassie.


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow Cassie, Suzie is making great progress in the udder department there! Looks like she is doing it quite quickly if the last two photos are only 2 days apart! Excellent! Lets hope she continues at this rate





Diane, Raechell is just ADORABLE!! What a gorgeous little bub, and that smile is contageous, i sat here grinning at her


----------



## jessj (Aug 24, 2011)

The suzie cam wont come up for me...is it working for everyone else?


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

sorry I haven't been on here this morning been crazy!!! one of the calves got out, Dad n I had to put her back, then the internet went down and I wasn't even ready for work then one of our workers came to work with her 2 year old he is the cutest and was sitting on my lap playing while I worked (can you imagine how much work I got done??!! LOL

he is lots of fun though absoloutly gorgeous!!

haha Renee, are you getting clucky? LOL when are you due just out of interest??





oh n yes I'm very excited that she is finally changing!! hopefully she keeps getting bigger!!! she was very stressed this morning with the calf, as you know she HATES the cows!! LOL I think she realises they eat all her grass LOL



its another lovely day today!!! YAY more painting when I go home at 2pm!!!



might start sanding my dressing table! its cream and the rest of my new furniture is white, doesn't mix really well! lol then I can order my PURPLE curtains!!! such excitement!!!








Diane your grandbaby is just adorable the cutest smile ever!! how are you not over there every day?! LOL

she had heaps of poops for me to clean up and some were very mushy!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 24, 2011)

so excited! My daughter and i love to check in on Suzie


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 24, 2011)

Cassie, im not due until February. Only 15 weeks, which it why im still so exhausted. Its SUPPOSED to get better soon



lol

Poor Suzie, stressing out with the calf running loose. Cheeky lil moo-er





Sounds like you've been slightly distracted this morning with all the action at your place then lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 24, 2011)

haha yeah just a little bit.... oh how exciting!!





hope you start feeling better soon!!





yeah she hates the cows, we have decided to wean this calf off its mum so I bet suzie will be stressed with the cow calling her calf LOL

poor suz!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 24, 2011)

anyssapark said:


> Cassie, im not due until February. Only 15 weeks, which it why im still so exhausted. Its SUPPOSED to get better soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...






How exciting your gunna be a mummy



is this your first bub


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

yes



please do tell





I have worked out, its very hard to paint 10ft ceilings when I'm only 5 ft 2 LOL

ouch my neck LOL massage anyone?? LOL


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh yeah Cassie. That wouldnt be enjoyable. I dont enjoy painting at the best of times, but looking up, and having to have your arms up in the air. No thanks. Did you get one of the extension poles? Or were you up and down a ladder?

Thanks Luckylodge. Yes, this is our first


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

lol I have a 2.4 m extension pole



I hategetting up really high on ladders lol n to reach the ceiling I have to get to the very top of the ladder



no thanks lol

how exciting for your first bubba!!

what are you n your hubby hoping for... girl or boy?


----------



## Eagle (Aug 25, 2011)

Cassie she is on the move at last



now lets see how fast she goes!

Please try to take photos at the same angle each time, us old biddies don't have the freshest of eye sights so please don't make us have to squint.





Oh and another thing, Suzie looks just like me when I was preggy, FAT



She will have to go on a bit of a diet when your "filly" is weaned





Sorry I am so distracted these days, life is just crazy at the moment. I miss our chats and can't wait for the kids to go back to school.

Hugs

Renee (the original one) lol


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 25, 2011)

WOW!! This is all so exciting! New babies popping up everywhere! Many congratulations Renee!








I did wonder why Suzie seemed a bit stressed when she came in tonight, but now I realise it was the naughty calf causing the trouble. Grrrrrrr - cant have our Suz upset.





She seems to be resting now - a bit odd coz she's usually munching???? Now that Rivain has set the ball rolling with her beautiful buckskin filly, perhaps Suzie is thinking about..........................................?


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

haha would love that!!!

oh n update...

sorry been busy just finished painting!!! YAY!!!!

lol

um ok is this normal? I will go back out to check on her soon but her udder hasn't gotten bigger... but its very hard tonight... what does this mean??



usually I can play with her udder a bit but it wouldn'y budge!

she is VERY relaxed behind I will try take some pics when I go out there, if she will let me lol and she was really cranky with me tonight... prob just the foal moving in an awkward position but the udder really has me puzzled... help please?!

oh n do you guys think she is fat??

can't believe Rivain foaled so exciting!!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 25, 2011)

Not sure what a hard udder means at this stage as it is still quiet small but you know these girls are all different.

She is fast asleep at the moment so you may have to wait until morning for new photos.

Did I hurt you feelings saying I think Suzie is a bit tubby? I do hope not


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

no, you didn't hurt my feelings silly lol




I'm wanting your honest opinion...



please





when Suzie first came to me, she wasn't in good condition at all! I have cut back her feed like you all suggested, but she still gets quite a bit of hay, maybe I should cut that back too...?

she is up so going to quickly check on her then going to bed I'm exhausted LOL painting is hard work... but its looking awesome!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

ok Suzie's bag not as tight now, and maybe a little bigger... maybe just before it gets bigger it gets tight?



lol totally guessing here LOL

but she is all settled in for the night



after a lovely day today it is FREEZING out there now!! prob get a frost in the morning...


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

off to bed now... night everyone...


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2011)

Night Cassie!

I'll get Rivain to call Suzie and give her some pointers


----------



## MeganH (Aug 25, 2011)

Goodnight Cassie!

Suzie is standing looking out her stall door


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 25, 2011)

Suzie standing quietly, but she really cant get comfortable on her back legs - I think she should give in and lay down for a snooze.





Has anyone heard how Kara is? Now the cam is down and she has said bad storms in her area, I hope she is ok.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 25, 2011)

doing ok, our internet went out. Thank you for checking up on us!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 25, 2011)

Suzie is one smart Mommy, getting a reserve of sleep built up LOL

She must remember how exhausting it is to race around trying to keep

track of a mischievous foal...

Never seen a mare snuggle in as comfy as she does. LOL


----------



## Eagle (Aug 25, 2011)

6.20am and Suzie is ready for breakfast.



night all I am off to hit the hay

Have a good day Cassie


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 25, 2011)

She waiting patiently for breckie time


----------



## cassie (Aug 25, 2011)

Suzie out n playing happily... she was very relaxed behind still this morning I have taken some pics, will put them up at lunch time... she could maybe still relax a bit more... or maybe not... see what you guys think when I put them up!!

she was very sooky with me this morning, leaving her breakfast to snuggle with me, I'm sure she would sit in my lap if she could LOL

but she was cranky with me last night, so I think major mood changes and major hormone changes must be happening to my poor little girl!!

I think she might have dropped some more... but not sure, will give an update when I go home at lunch!!

day off tomorrow!! YIPPEE!!! LOL

such excitement! lots of stuff planned all of them involving me staying at home!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

ok here are the pics of her hooha... lol

with comparison...
10th August

last night...




I took some better ones, today bvut have run out of time, have to go back down to work... will hopefully put the up before youth tonight...


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL!! I do love the way these poor mares get their private bits pictured and circulated all round the world for all to see.





She looks quite normal for her stage of pregnancy to me Cassie, she may be one of many mares that doesn't change that much in that region before foaling. I would go more by how her hind end feels either side of her tail bone.

Glad to hear that you have tomorrow free from work - maybe Suzie will oblige tonight and................


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah I agree Anna, she will either change some more or she won't lol

I would LOVE for her to have the blessed event tonight!!

oh n sorry for the state of the stable a little miss has obviously been in there during the day!!! LOL YAY more to clean up for mummy Cassie LOL

going out to feed them now!

will let you know how she feels after I put her to bed!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

Off to youth group see ya later!!


----------



## Wings (Aug 26, 2011)

She is such a snoozer, I'm amazed how often I flick over to her cam to find her down. Probablya good thing you aren't using an alarm, I think she would have driven you nuts by now!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 26, 2011)

Suzie snoozing peacfully


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Lindi n Bree



haha I did have an alarm on her LOL before I had the camera, I was frequently out there watching her snoozing away, then she copied Rivain and dumped it in the water, got it fixed but now doesn't reach the stable LOL

would have been great if I could had both camera and alarm LOL might invest in a new one for next foaling season



my friend already has her stallion lined up for a Suzie foal!!



she absoloutly fell in love with my girl

on Sunday one of the ladies how work at the bank (everyone know about Suzie and her foal LOL)

is bringing her grandaughter out to meet Suzie, would be the best gift ever!! to show her a BABY SUZIE FOAL!!! don't think its going to happen, but keeping positive!!! tonight or tomorrow night Suz suits me fine!!



LOL

well off to bed I'm exhausted, sorry I haven't been posting much been abosoloutly flat out!!!



SLEEP!! LOL

night everyone!!

Anna, Renee and Lindi hope you have a good day and Diane, Megan, Jess and Kara when you wake have a good day!!





hoping that Suzie is going to be a little more exciting for us tonight!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

well suz was just down sternal.. but looking really uncomfy, looking at her tummy such want down long, back up again now...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope Suzie does surprise us all, and go tonight! That would be great. Come on Suzie, She is just standing there looking a little uncomfy for Ms Suzie


----------



## MeganH (Aug 26, 2011)

Good night, Cassie! Suzie is sternal now resting at around 12:30 am her time.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor you Cassie you must be so tired now all this watching and waiting 




 it really does wear you down..we all know how it feels but at least most of us have some sort of due date..it will all be worth it when you get your new baby 



 she did have me worred just now..looking at her belly and couldnt decide how she wanted to lay but shes comfortable again for now poor girl..cant be much longer 



 her big belly looks like its going to pop


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 26, 2011)

Suzie was looking a bit uncomfortable earlier, but now happily flat out and snoozing - keeping watch with her open eye of course! LOL!!

It is sunset here right now and dusk is just beginning to fall - I have been watching out of the window in front of me as a mad crowd of hugely, obese minis have decided to have a galloping session!! Crazy lot, they are really far to fat to do this, but there was no stopping them. LOL!! Elderly (laminetic) Petal just kept on knoshing the grass, but little Heidi (same age) and Grandma Bess (27) were rushing around in the thick of it. Oh I really love it when they have these sessions, such fun to watch, plus it tells me that they are feeling 'good', bless them.





off to get myself something to eat now, but will keep an eye on our lovely Suzie.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 26, 2011)

You need to have another little chat with our Suz, Cassie - I'm not too happy about the way she has poo'd all over her bedroom again!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes she made a big mess!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 26, 2011)

You had better hurry with her breakfast Cassie - she is enjoying a huge botty rub on her feed bowl. LOL!!

I'm off to bed - enjoy your day off Cassie.


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

Morning all!!! She is doing some major butt rubbing wow!!!

Better go out n feed her might have slept in a little it's an overcast day here



of course on my day off!!! Where I wanted to be playing in the sun all day



hopefully the sun will bteak through



please!! Lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

her udder has changed a little again 1 month today till we go away!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

hurry up suzie girl PLEASE!! I'm getting just a little worried (heck not a little worried!!! I'm checking her all day for any changes just in case!!!) I'm more then a little worried now!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

Suzie has been wandering all over the place today.... lots of butt scratching, and not very comfortable at all... she has had very mushy poops last night and today,

just giving you all an update


----------



## jessj (Aug 26, 2011)

hmmm.... sounds like a good update!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 26, 2011)

haha thanks Jess


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 27, 2011)

Im sure Suzie will look after you and foal before you have to go away Cassie. Its always a worry when she has a deadline and no duedate though! I can understand your concern!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm sure the lovely Suz will foal well before you go away Cassie, so just relax!





Had to laugh at her earlier - soon after you bought her in it looked as though she had kicked her pile of droppings all over most of her bedroom space!! Either that or you had an influx of small black holes suddenly appearing in your lovely straw bed. LOL!!

Now she's in her happy Suzie snoozy position.


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2011)

yep she did!! mushy poops all over her nice clean bedding! n look another three already!



late night trip to visit suz I gues!!

at least we know she aint constipated!!!


----------



## MeganH (Aug 27, 2011)

Suzie is looking out her door wondering why you left her. Maybe she'll poop again to see you come back


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2011)

haha yeah I bet she would!!



to bad suz past my bed time!!

lots of mushy poops over the last two days n nights,

if I dind't know any better I would think she was cleaning out!!








oh n do mares nest? she has been pawing her fresh beeding moving it all around....




what would that mean?!

off to bed now night all!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I just see a perfect little momma laying in a soft fluffy very clean stall. No poops in sight!! So unless shes sleeping on them she looks great!! mushy poops too? that might be good cassi



. you asked about nesting....I have heard and seen others on MS sort of start nesting but PN never did. Her idea of nesting was staying down for more than 10 minutes. Im sure others can tell you more. I'll be in and out today but will check on her later. Enjoy your rest!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 27, 2011)

My mare didnt nest either just ate it 



.. if its edible she will eat it..thats my girl


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol thanks lindi it prob wasn't anything just suz being silly lOl can you all get the camera up? One of the ppl on marestare she can't get cam up no one is responding making sure other ppl can see n are watching thanks


----------



## MeganH (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm watching and the cam is fine for me


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Megan can you put that on marestare if that's sprite n if you dnt mid watching for a little while it would be great! Suz down sternal n now flat I can hardly keep my eyes open lol thanks night


----------



## MeganH (Aug 27, 2011)

No problem, Cassie




I'm watching


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 27, 2011)

2.30am Suzie time. She's standing but either thinking about her tummy or about something she can hear outside - cows or some rustling in the undergrowth?

Her stable/the cam cetainly has some funny light around tonight - Suzie's bed is half bluish in colour, normal light at the front and darker light near the back - where did the blue shadow come from!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok the blue 'whale' shaped shadow across her bed is Suzie's shadow. LOL!! Never saw it look like this before in her stable, have you got a different light up Cassie, one at the front that is causing her to make the shadow further back on her bed? Just looks weird!

She's not very comfortable, bless her. I'm sure she will be back flat out very soon to give her little legs a rest.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 27, 2011)

Suzie, stop having a tantrum bc breakfast will be late this morning



It is Sunday so GO BACK TO BED


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2011)

Haha half my luck, on singing this morning will be out there feeding in a. Minute... Yawn

N yes Anna it's a different light my other one broke got to get a new one lol I'll try n do something different tonight...


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 27, 2011)

Do hurry up Cassie - breakfast is required by her ladyship without delay!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 27, 2011)

Mmmmm but I'm so sleepy lol remind me not to stay up late watching movies lol

Coming suz!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 27, 2011)

Right, it's my bedtime - the daytime watchers can take over now.

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 27, 2011)

Morning Cassie. I had an early night and still slept in this morning. Im sure much to the disgust of Fergie lol

How is Suzie this morning. Is there any more udder progress?

Looks like another overcast day at your place too? Its the same here - wish that sun would come back!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

ok well, Suzie is in for the night... I posted something earlier but it must have deleted itself hmm oh well not important.

no shadows tonight as requested!

n she has already pooped in her stable....


----------



## Wings (Aug 28, 2011)

Rivain is pooping in the middle of her stall as well



wish these girls would poop on the outside like my show boys do!


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 28, 2011)

Stallions are so much tidier arent they. Wish my mares would learn to keep their housework done like the boys do...


----------



## Wings (Aug 28, 2011)

Would really be helpful! Even little Derby, who is gelded, seems to have picked up on the idea. He isn't as neat as the stallions but he still keeps it to 1 or 2 (or 4!) places around the edge of his stall.


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

Suzie is usually better, just the last few days she hasn't been caring where she poops!





I got my bridesmaid dress today, its so pretty!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 28, 2011)

well weres the photos of your dress You must share


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

my sutpid internet keeps on playing up grrr

here is the link of the pic of the dress dpn't have any pics of me in it yet sorry but at least you can see how it loks





http://www.forevernew.com.au/Lily-Lace-Shift-Dress.aspx?p8879&cr=081617

Suzie was down flat now back sternal, but has the right idea of sleeping, so I am going to copy n hit the hay LOL

night all!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 28, 2011)

Ooooo I love the dress Cassie - you will look gorgeous.





When did you say the wedding was, sorry, I've forgotten?

Suzie just walked round her stable looking for somewhere to pee or poo. She stopped in the middle for a moment, then thought better of it and walked on to put her botty up in the top corner away from the cam's vision - good girl Suzie, that's how we want it.


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

Haha good girl



down sternal resting





Thanks Anna



yeah it's really comfy



the wedding is July nxt yr but the shops have the styles she likes so 3 of us got dresses


----------



## MeganH (Aug 28, 2011)

Suzie pooped a bunch I see. She is resting down sternal at the moment.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 28, 2011)

Shes getting excited breakfast time is coming soon 






 

Megan how were the storms where you are??..are you going to be able to get Ricky home with you or you having to leave it a few more days??..wont be long now he will soon be at his lovely new home with you


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 28, 2011)

Excuse me but what is a green bucket doing in Suzie's stable??


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 28, 2011)

Could be worse..it could be blue


----------



## Eagle (Aug 28, 2011)

ROFL


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 28, 2011)

Very funny girls! All i wanted was a simply answer to a simple question! Trust you lot!





Had it been a blue bucket I would have been really cross, but green? And where did it come from - I'm sure Cassie wasn't around that early in the morning, (not making rude remarks about how you keep poor Suz waiting for hours for her breakfasts. LOL!!) so who was in our girl's stable and what were they doing there????


----------



## jessj (Aug 28, 2011)

Darla has a green bucket to...the pink didnt work for peanut so cassie and i are starting a new trend...green for girls!!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

no its actually a white bucket and it was me!



I was beggered wwent in at 8pm n obviously forgot to bring the bucket out...



naughty Cassie!

never done that before I was shocked when I saw it in there LOL

sorry Ladies it was me.

Suzie's udder is a bit bigger this morning again, will try take some pics this arvo as you can see the changes a bit more now...





anyways off to work see you later!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 28, 2011)

jessj said:


> Darla has a green bucket to...the pink didnt work for peanut so cassie and i are starting a new trend...green for girls!!!



Hey, Stormy's water bucket is green too! It's what my hubby picked out awhile ago. Maybe green will work then, huh?


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 28, 2011)

Hehe, well i hope green works. Fergie has a pink feed bucket - and a colt. Maybe the pink isnt the answer


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

oh, well suzie has a pink water bucket... wanted purple but they didn't have that colour.... oh well, I still can't believe I left the poop bucket in the stable over night!!!



I'm so dumb, I did sleep for 13 hrs so I think I needed it lol

oh but suzie does have a green water trough in her paddock!!



LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 28, 2011)

Suzie down sternal by the fence


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

I finally got the pics from my friend from her wedding at our house... she had smartie in them so I thought I would post a few for you





he was such a good boy!!



n looked stunning!










hope you like my boy!! my friends name is Jess and she looked gorgeous!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 29, 2011)

Jess and Smartie look very nice together in her wedding photos.

Hope you're having fun trying to take photos of Suz.

Looks like she'd rather have you give her a good scratch than pose for photos

of her girls parts LOL


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol yep she realizes she can't clamp her tail down anymore so she moves instead lol a bit of hay fixed it tho the photos show a nice change in her udder now



will post them later udder still not big but getting there I'm getting excited now!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

cassie said:


> oh, well suzie has a pink water bucket... wanted purple but they didn't have that colour.... oh well, I still can't believe I left the poop bucket in the stable over night!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did the very same thing towards the end too..all that watching and waiting makes you so tired and when you wake you think OMG did i miss it



Ohh bless you.. you must be so so tired by now..and i left the bucket in the stable overnight too by accident.. all part of the "ZOMBIE ZONE"..



and the question is.".Would you do it all again ??"..haha will soon all be forgotten when that baby is laying next to Lil Suzie


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures of Smartie 



 ..oh and your friend looks gorgeous too in her wedding gown


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 29, 2011)

Naughty Cassie - if you had to leave the bucket in there, you might at least have told Suzie to use it overnight instead of making her bedroom dirty!!

Those pictures are beautiful Cassie, I love animals being included in Wedding pics - I remember insisting on a couple being taken of me with my cat and my G/Shepherd at my Wedding and they turned out to be two of my favourite pictures.


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

I know I felt terrible when I left it in there!!!



I really was on another world last night, like Lindi said zombie mode!!

oh n I TOTALLY AGREE bout the animal pics in weddings!!! I wanted her to have flower girls so the ponies could get involved but she didn't but how gorgeous would that be having her in the middle with Smartie and two flower girls holding my two miniatures!!!!



oh well lol thats my dream for my wedding hehe





going out to feed the ponies now then will load up the pics to see what you all think


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 29, 2011)

What gorgeous wedding photos!! Love them!! Smarty looks great too... I bet Jess is stoked how they turned out!!

Looking forward to seeing the new shots of Suz! Sounds like progress happening!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Renee! Jess loved them, Smartie was such a good boy, when he wasn't calling for Suzie n Penny LOL


----------



## Wings (Aug 29, 2011)

Smartie looks lovely


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

ok pics today,

I thought they showed more change, but now I'm not so sure, will see what you all think





ok udder pic from the 24th so 5 days ago...




udder today...




another shot, 24th....




today...




tummy 24th...




tummy today...







n just a pic of her head, so you all don't forget what it looks like LOL




so your opinion please








Thankyou


----------



## Wings (Aug 29, 2011)

Definetly looks like she's been doing some filling! Maybe she'll be like Ashanti and foal with a small bag?


----------



## weerunner (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, I do see filling! My mares generally foal 10 days to 4 weeks from the start of filling,so maybe the end is nearing for you!


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

thankyou Bree n Amanda,

thats very interesting about how your mares can range so far with bag filling



Suzie's previous owner said she bags up 3 weeks before and slowly fills LOL well she sure has been slowly filling lol and I think we are into the 2nd week of her bag filling... should go back n check, so technically I should have about another 1-2 weeks to go



fingers crossed as that is fine with me!





P.s Amanda I love the foal in your avatar! filly or colt, and how old is it? if you don't mind me asking





well I'm going to get some sleep now... hopefully we won't be waiting to much longer, lol I can see the light at the end of the tunnel n no its not a train LOL

night all n Thankyou so much!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh yes Cassie, there ARE changes.





Look at the space between her teats and how there are less wrinkles showing on the pics from under her tummy! From her 'side on' picture I would say she still has a short while to go, but it is just possible that she could 'drop' suddenly and foal soon after!

We are (or rather Suzie is) getting there!


----------



## weerunner (Aug 29, 2011)

Cassie, the foal in my avatar is one of my last year's foals. She is a filly with two beautiful clear blue eyes. Her name is Silver Penny.


----------



## MeganH (Aug 29, 2011)

Those wedding pictures are beautiful Cassie! Smartie did a wonderful modeling job!

And Suze is DEFINITELY progressing!!






Yay!!!

and she has the sweetest face! I love her!


----------



## jessj (Aug 29, 2011)

I see boobies!!! Her udder is DEFINATELY getting bigger!!! And i love her head shot...such a pretty girl!! The wedding photos are beautiful!! Smartie is such a beautiful bay. It's funny, when I was younger i DID NOT like bays...i only liked the loud appys and pintos. Now I LOVE a bay.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes finally looks like we are on a roll, a few more weeks and we will meet 'our' filly

Yippeeee


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone



it's very exciting!!

The light that I have in the stable ATM turns off when too hot it is dark in there ATM but that's not to bad pic what do you all think is it alright if I leave the light off at night or should I still keep one on lol

Thanks


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

What was that Suzie??..stood in the middle of the stable tail high i was expecting a big poop even she was looking around..but nothing!! 



 happily munching again now 2.40am

the light looks fine to me atm


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 29, 2011)

3.25am Suzie is resting..happily laying down again right in the middle of the cam..good girl


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 29, 2011)

Light is fine by me Cassie.





4.00 and Suzie was sternal a few minutes ago, then flat out, now she's sternal - maybe baby is moving a bit tonight?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 29, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Light is fine by me Cassie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Light looks good to me.

I agree with AnnaC, she seems a little more restless tonight then normal for Suzie


----------



## MeganH (Aug 29, 2011)

^ I agree


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep! Not as comfortable tonight (or the latter part of it) as she normally is, bless her!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 29, 2011)

I can see her perfectly well too, I agree she is restless!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

morning my friends





I'm glad you think the light is ok without any light hehe thats going straightt off the infra red n it was too bright when i had the cam in the old position.

I agree about her being more restless n so do the ppl on marestare definitley not her usual snuggle bunny self...

I'll go out n feed them in a minute n see how she is looking she is carrying her tail very high compared to normal...





have a good night, Anna, Renee n Lindi!! morning Renee, Jenny n Bree


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 29, 2011)

Now she's just looking for her brekky!! But it was a more restless night than usual for our sweet Suz.......getting closer??

I'm off to bed, very tired tonight. Have a good day Cassie. Night Renee.


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

night Anna hope you have a really GOOD NIGHT SLEEP!

suzie is swishing her tail alot this morning aswell....

well she is definitley another day closer hehe


----------



## anyssapark (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like Suzie is progressing well Cassie! How exciting!!

Im sure Suzie will enjoy the darkness too if the light stays off



I know mine seemed a lot more relaxed when i started using infrared cameras instead of night lights



And it will save your light for when you need to attend to her during foaling too!


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Renee! yeah I'm getting excited now!

yeah the infra red actually is ok with that camera angle, the previous one was too bright... so thats good that I can leave her in the dark!





she sure was restless last night...


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2011)

ok I just rang my vet about getting some fynadine from the vets but they won't give it to me, they said if she is in alot of pain they can come n give her a shot... I think suz will be fine but was just hoping to have it on hand just in case, but it won't be happening...





at least she isn't a maiden and I don't think that her previous owner ever gave it to her after foaling...

would have been nice to have just in case...


----------



## Eagle (Aug 30, 2011)

cassie said:


> I finally got the pics from my friend from her wedding at our house... she had smartie in them so I thought I would post a few for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seem to have missed these, it must have been whilst my internet was down.

Wow they are gorgeous photos, perhaps you have found yet another job, Hiring out your babies for photos


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 30, 2011)

She wont the pain killers it will all be over before she realises..



 I had all my babies at home with no pain relief what so ever and would go back and do it all again..its not that bad its what we'r made for 



 ..I think fear is the worst thing of all and as long as shes in her familiar surroundings with all she knows she will be just fine..exciting that everyday shes a day closer to us all seeing that cutie lil baby Suzie 



 :yeah come on I cant wait any longer 



 :yeah


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Renee!! I wouldn't mind! a job playing with my ponies all day would be the best!! lol

yeah Lindi I think it will be ok, I just wish that I could have them there just in case... I don't know if we stock it at my vet clinic... I'm pretty sure her previous owner never used them so she should be fine



I just don't want suzie to be in pain





her bag is changing again tonight... more on the left hand side then the right, a definite increase in size right near the nipple... I'll try to take some pics tomorrow I have to use my big camera as Dad has taken my little one down with him to Melbourne...

also if you wouldn't mind keeping my family in your prayers, my Auntie has just gone into hospital, she has parkinsons disease and has been really sick the last week, she went in the ambulance today and is on fluids but we still don't know whats wrong... she is my Dad's sister and of course he is down in melbourne for a few days so it is really hard for him, my Auntie also looked after my Grandma 24/7 so mum has to go n sleep at Grandmas house tonight and check on her every few hours.... please pray that we find out whats wrong and that she gets better soon.

Thankyou everyone


----------



## Wings (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope your Auntie will be alright





As for Suzie and labour, no pain no gain!




. If she's uncomfortable then more of a reason to push it out! I don't even give pain meds after the birth, me and my vet agree that we'd rather have her feeling slightly sore then not catch any early signs that somthing is wrong. But then we're a bit "if it isn't broken, don't fix it" types.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 30, 2011)

Cassie, your family will be in my prayers


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Renee





Bree I'm sure she will be fine... it really was jsut a precaution but doesn't matter now anyways LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 30, 2011)

Sending prayers for you Auntie too Cassie, and your Grandma - hope your Aunt will be back home again very soon. Please keep us up to date with her progress.

Regarding the pain meds - we dont automatically use them, but just nice to have them handy in case. Knowing my girls, I can easily tell if something is wrong or if they are just uncomfortable within an hour of foaling or less. Those that I have given pain meds to have often proved to be just a one off - not needed them for previous or later foalings, just the once. So it is not something I do on a regular basis, and to send for you vet if you think Suzie needs a little help, is fine.

Thank you - I did manage to have a resonable night's sleep! Some 40 odd years ago ( bl**dy h*ll I AM OLD!!) I dislocated both my knees when a trailer ramp crashed down on my legs (ouch!) and although one knee has been ok since the other hasn't, and often suddenly 'loosens' and causes me trouble and much pain. It only happens once or twice a year and with a bit of strong strapping and careful movement on my part, it seems to strengthen up again. It usually happens at night if I'm over restless and it happened the night before last, so yesterday was spent trying to do everything on one sound legs and one supported with a walking stick! Apart from the pain which is like a gnawing (sp?) toothache, it is very tiring hobbling around! Just couldn't get comfortable all day - even had to give up on a rest on the bed in the afternoon, knee said this is just as painful, up and down from chair at computer - same result as lying on the bed! Actually it is at its best strapped up with me slowly walking on it very carefully, but the problem with this is that walking like this - unless I'm very careful - throws my back out!! Always the same - knee out puts back out and conversely back out will often throw knee out!! LOL!! Dont get old my friends.





However after strapping it firmly in a stiff straight 'line' last night and allowing myself one pain killer pill, it is a lot better this morning and pain almost gone as it settles back down. (with my other meds I'm not supposed to take painkillers unless an emergency - this I call an 'emergency' so had saved my one painkiller allowance specially for last night!) Just got to be sensible today and by tomorrow all will be back to normal and good to go.





Suzie certainly not looking too comfortable this evening - tail up as you say, not munching either. Think she needs seriously watching from now on?????

Regarding your light - all fine for us watching, but we always kept barn lights on all the time (not glaringly bright) and used an extra decent torch for actual foaling (one of us holding it) reason being that to see something happening on camera and then to go down and suddenly switch on a strong light, sure seemed to make our mares 'jump' and wonder what was happening right at the moment they should have been thinking about foaling. Once we left the lights on all the time, it never bothered them and it stopped the need to suddenly flood the place with an overhead glare. Actually a torch is always useful as very often the rear end of a mare is in the shadow of her hind end, and to be able to actually direct a light straight on to the very place that you need it, is brilliant.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes Cassie I agree with Anna, if the foaling is text book she will probably not need anything, if there is a problem then you should have the vet there anyway. My vet would not give Britt any meds even though I asked several times and he had to come back at midnight to give it so that is his problem.

Madam is out flat with her eyes open as usual!! Spooky


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

haha Renee it is spooky isnt it lol

I agree totally with you girls, and wasn't going to jab her (it only comes in infjectable here) as soon as she had the foal, I just wanted it there just in case... but as I will prob get the vet out, or one of my breeder friends to come n check placenta, suz n baby I'm sure she will be fine





n Anna she hasn't finished her dinner tonight, n I just gave her some fresh hay and she hasn't aeten all that either, she certainly has been more restless but at least she is resting now.... wasn't down long tho, just checked n she is back up again...I will still try to get my original light fixed as that gave a good amount of light... might take it down to work tomorrow....

I'm thinking in the next 1-2 weeks if she keeps progressing we might have a little foal, hopefully a filly!!





well going to sleep now, I have to take my brothers to school so wnt be on in the morning sorry...

thanks for watching.. night all


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 30, 2011)

more progress oh goody 



 :yeah wont be lng now 





 

cant get over how round Suzie looks now when shes laying down poor girl..dont tell her i said that she still looks(blooming)gorgeous


----------



## MeganH (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll be praying for your family, Cassie.

SO glad Suzie keeps progressing. She looks so big! And she's looked that way for a long time now!


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your Aunt, Cassie.

Hope she is able to return home soon and that your Grandma is fine, too.

Suz is looking so good...

This is the exciting time, when you know you really *are* closing in.

When the wait seems like it finally might end, your imagination begins to

really go wild. Will it be a filly, a colt, what color will it be.

Will it be a snuggle bug? Will it grow tall or be a wee one.

I'm excited for you...I actually love this stage.. waiting to see the

*birth day* present.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow Suzie that belly is huge..shes laying flat out n looking cosy in her bed 3.57am


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 30, 2011)

Suzie seemed more restless during yesterday evening than she did during the night IMO. She seemed to have some quite long periods of her normal flat out stints and seemed a lot more comfortable.

Perhaps after all her restlessness the naughty foal has moved again and made things a bit easier for her, bless her?

But I agree Lindy, when she was flat out her tummy looked enormous - mind you she was laying for quite a while with her back towards her door wall, so we were sort of looking down straight at her, instead of her usually being in the middle of her stable with her feet towards the door. It was great to be able to see her in her new position - well for me anyway!





Not pleased with her making her bedroom a bit mucky again!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

morning,

thanks everyone



i agree that the times i was watching she wasn't as restless as the night before but I thought she was still restles compared to her normal nightly routine..... n when she was lying fown with her back to the wall lol I was thinking hope someone can see that huge tummy LOL but she was resting comfortably, will go feed them then take the boys to school





Grandma was good last night, she is 88 and has a little bit of demencia (sp) but otherwise is still really good considering she has had two heart attacks n a stroke





Mum will be going to the hospital later this morning to check on Auntie Joy, will give you all an update when I hear back from mum

end of mnth today so I have to work late n do end of month procedures I'll try n feed the ponies quickly n put suz to bed so you can keep an I on her for me





Thanks everyone


----------



## Eagle (Aug 30, 2011)

I was wondering when you would notice the mess Anna, lol she even laid in it and I was expecting you to wake up cassie to go and clean up. ROFL

I found her new door postion a liitle strange for her!!

I am glad Grandma was ok last night, prayers for Aunty again.

Hugs Renee


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 30, 2011)

LOL!! Renee - I was tempted to get on the phone, but decided that Cassie needed her beauty sleep!! So I contented my self with 'tut tutting' at Suzie instead - but she took no notice!






Well folks i'm off to hit the hay. Glad to hear that Grandma is doing ok Cassie - continuing with my prayers for your Aunt.





Nite all.


----------



## Eagle (Aug 30, 2011)

Night night, i am off too


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

night all, guess what!!!!! Suzie's udder is bigger!! suzie's udder is bigger Suzie's udder is bigger!!! YAY!!!!! not heaps bigger but definite changes from yesterday,

Suzie will be getting a BIG talking to tonight before bed!!! I am very annoyed that she has started pooing in the middle of the stable instead of the edge!

wonder why..... hmmm,

night Renee and Anna have a good night sleep!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Cassie...remember Peanut started NOT USING her designated bathroom a few days before foaling. I do hope this is the new beginning for you soon!! If anyone deserves to see a foal soon its you!! Hang in there...it wont be long! Her belly looked huge yesterday...that was lying down as her usual!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Heidi, I do remember that, hmmm



its so exciting now!!

off to work see you all later!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

Suzie lying down by the fence.... 11:15am


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

WOW suz back up at 11:16


----------



## Wings (Aug 30, 2011)

Come on Suzie!



oke

I think you've drawn this out quite enough little miss! Rivain is thrilled to have her lump on the outside and not the in... although we'll check back with her in a month to see how she feels then


----------



## cassie (Aug 30, 2011)

haha I'm sure that Little Lyric will be an absoloute darling to her lovely mummy!





sure hoping Suzie's foal will be





n she is getting there so at least I can see changes happening now!


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

trying to get end of month stuff done so I can get home n feed Suz and put her to bed... might still be a while...



one of the managers is doing a late order grrr, so we have to wait!!



poor ponies


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 31, 2011)

what is going on with the cam cassie


----------



## Eagle (Aug 31, 2011)

I have her up Cassie


----------



## Eagle (Aug 31, 2011)

cam is down for me





Edit

and we are back



thanks Cassie


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

should be back up... don't know what happened, reset cam n its ok... she is down sternal, but in a very strange position for her LOL silly girl! she should be lying down in the corner!!!





udder was a little bigger again tonight!! 

its funny, she is getting bigger on the left side more then the right LOL she isn't even!!



LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2011)

LOL!! Suzie - what do you think you are doing?? Perhaps she is going to lay at the side of her stable from now on and do all her droppings in the middle - I hope not coz she's not that easy to watch when she's tucked in the corner!!

Remember Cassie that mares usually come in at night with their bag's LESS full. Once they start coming in without a reduced bag ......they are getting nearer to foaling.


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

our internet modem is also slowly dying, so I might not post very much just to keep camera up n running, if you get any problems tonight please send me a txt or a call





now suzie is back up I will go n check on her for the night,

we are meant to be getting a new one in the next few days then hopefully it will be all good back up n running normal again!



fingers crossed...

oh we found out what is wrong with my auntie, she has a bowel obstruction, they still have to do more tests and work out what is blocking it and whether she needs surgery, she will be in the hospital for at least the next few days, poor thing


----------



## Eagle (Aug 31, 2011)

Good news that they have found out what the problem is so that they can work on making her feel better.

I am sending prayers


----------



## Eagle (Aug 31, 2011)

OMG What a snuggle bunny



Did you bathe in apple sauce Cassie????


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

haha no, she just loves me to pieces!!





I love it when she just rests her head on my shoulder, Smartie does it, so I don't know if she learnt it off him and Penny has just started MEGA CUTE!!!

Penny neighed at me for the first time the other day! just a real quiet one, but OMG so cute!! I love my ponies!! especially when they are affectionate!!





well Suz is all good for the night, after her bedtime massage LOL

night all headed for my bed mmmm lol

if the cam goes down let me know. I prob won't be able to check on this during the night when I wake up, but if I can I will to see what is happening!





night everyone!


----------



## jessj (Aug 31, 2011)

Night cass! I will have suzie up as soon as i get to work. Still praying for your family!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2011)

So glad they have found out what was troubling your Aunt, Cassie - not nice, but now at least they can make plans to get her better.

Suz doing her latest snooze in her usual place, but the naughty girl has done a pile of droppings between her and the door this time!






Cathy bought another two of our mares back here this morning - one is the teenage daughter of our foundation 'head' mare, so is pretty much a 'semi head' mare herself, and the other is a small girl who was always well down the pecking order until last year, when I think she suddenly realised that she had arrived at 'double figures' age wise and was therefore not the down trodden, mind your p's and q's little person any more. She changed into a bossy little madam overnight! LOL!! Been watching them all out of my window this afternoon as they all got settled again with the two returnees. Very funny! 'Semi head' immediately went to her Mom for a mutual hello again/scratching session and then wandered off, closely followed by two of her own daughters, who she insisted on ignoring. LOL!! Little bossy britches, trotted around with her ears back pulling faces at everyone including three of her daughters who had rushed over to say hello - poor girls were a bit upset!! Mares eh?

All quiet now and I'm off to do the boys and get sorted for the evening.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2011)

4.59am and down she goes! Felt a bit sorry for her little foal as Suz did sort of 'fall' to the floor. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 31, 2011)

5.15am and she is still resting.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Aug 31, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> 4.59am and down she goes! Felt a bit sorry for her little foal as Suz did sort of 'fall' to the floor. LOL!!


i saw that, and said "ouch"


----------



## MeganH (Aug 31, 2011)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> i saw that, and said "ouch"






ouch was right! lol


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

lol silly suzie, good thing she has so much bedding poor little foal!! Dear baby foal you would be better on the outside mummy can't fall to the ground n hurt you if you come out n play with me





lol


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2011)

LOL!! She did go with a bit of a plop didn't she, and she usually takes her time, picks and chooses her spot and then seems to drop slowly and quite gracefully to the straw!

Must be getting near breakfast time!


----------



## cassie (Aug 31, 2011)

Suzie out for the day, her udder certainly isn't uneven this morning and has changed again yipee!!

I will post the pics at lunch time as its statement day today and I will be flat out all day



I don't even get to have my early thursday lol oh well...

Suzie is changing little bits each night now, they aren't very good pics as she kept on wanting scratches lol but at least you get the idea





will post them at lucnh seeyou


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 1, 2011)

Morning all.





Watched Suzie for a short while last night before I logged off - saw the lovely Cassie giving her brushes while Suz was guzzling her brekkers and Cassie also had a camera in her hand.........so knew we were going to get pics today!! Hurry home Cassie and get them on here - we need to see the 'changes' however small they may be.





Off to do my boys - then have the chimney sweep coming (ugh!) to get the chimneys sorted ready for the winter as it is getting a bit chilly here. Need to get the old range fired up coz I am missing the nice hot radiator in the bathroom to warm my towel on before I have my shower!! Also our old cottage with its thick walls is beginning to feel colder inside than it is outside. The walls keep us warm in the winter once the range is going to heat the place up, and cool in summer as the heat slowly goes out of them, but it does take a couple of weeks of inside 'range' heat to get these old walls to warm themselves up!

Happy September my friends.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Anna, Happy September to you too





Be a good girl with the chimney sweep


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

they ask.... I give





As requested my dearest friends here are LOTS of pics hehe I went a little crazy sorry Suz your boobs are all over the net tonight hehe love you baby girl!





oh comparison from last photos of course



ok so comparison date from 29th it will be good for me too to see them side by side with the new photos hopefully they turned out alright and you can see the changes I can see !!





ok first pic29th




this morning




29th




today




some more better udder pics from today



those others weren't very good sorry lol










hooha pics, 29th...




n this morning




n tummy, I think she can still drop some more, but maybe changes ... hmmm

29th....




today




gotta get my hair cut be back shortly


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

hold on lol posted the same pic twice will repost those two after hair cut lol sorry bleh silly me!! I don't see much changes with those ones ROFL!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 1, 2011)

Yer i had to look twice and thought there the same picture



suzie is looking heaps different maybe a couple of

wks away.......


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

ok here are the pics again of her tummy lol woops







n a pic showing Penny's blue eyes


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

ok well... I'm off to bed... guess who I saw when checking on Suzie!!! GRRRRR

the rat!!!! yuck yuck yuck!!

Father it is time to get the rat bait out!! yes I will let you do it tomorrow! but I want that rat gone!!!!

lol I hate rats!

on that note lol goodnight

hope you all enjoy the photos comments are most welcome!! I think she is finally getting somewhere !


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 1, 2011)

I see changes in miss Suzie! Yeah! I can't wait , as I am sure you are anxious too!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 1, 2011)

I see changes too! yay! Go Suzie!!


----------



## jessj (Sep 1, 2011)

definite changes!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 1, 2011)

She IS moving forward Cassie, but the changes are small and, unless she has a sudden 'surge' forward, then I think Suz has a little way to go yet - sorry!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 1, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> She IS moving forward Cassie, but the changes are small and, unless she has a sudden 'surge' forward, then I think Suz has a little way to go yet - sorry!


It's ok Cassie, Stormy is the same way.... Slow and small changes......


----------



## Eagle (Sep 1, 2011)

She is waiting for her breakfast rather early this morning


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

morning,

no thats fine anna, I'm seeing changes so I'm happy!

just as long as she has it before the 24th September I'm ok with it

I was thinking that she was changing quite quickly lol but WDIK lol

its another lovely spring day


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

ok some small changes again this morning





she is out enjoying her breakfast and I'm headed to wrok see you all later


----------



## cassie (Sep 1, 2011)

ok so I went back through the pages to work out when I first started seeing changes in Suzie's udder, and I have worked it out that it was the 22nd-23rd august, which means she has been bagging up for little over a week now,

her previous owner said she always slowly bags up 3 weeks before foaling, so given that.... I should be expecting a foal anytime after the 14th September... anywhere before or after there is fine as long as its not 2 whole weeks after!!! lol, come on Suz keep the progress coming! I know that you have changed and thats good enough for me right now!



just so long as you keep changing!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 2, 2011)

Steady progress in the right direction - just like Suzie is doing - is good for both Momma and new baby.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh no Foal Suzie



..Had a beautiful day driving up the west coast of Wales yesterday did a 290 mile round trip



so dint get chance to look in and thought bound to have missed it all..I see new pictures and yes i see changes too



but maybe a little while longer like Anna says..better to be properly cooked though..many a good Yorkshire pudding has been spoiled opening the oven to early



doubt many of you will know what they are but they have to be cooked just right like Suzies baby



shes deff coming on and though those belly pictures lol bless her she must be feeling all those extra pounds on those little legs


----------



## Eagle (Sep 2, 2011)

Lindi-loo said:


> many a good Yorkshire pudding has been spoiled opening the oven to early








Suzie is standing quietly down the bottom with her buddies


----------



## cassie (Sep 2, 2011)

cam will be down for a little while, while we set up our new modem



YAY no more internet issues hopefully


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 2, 2011)

Lindy, that is so funny, but oh so true!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 2, 2011)

cam back up



new modem working GREAT!!!! so happy! hopefully no more problems,

I have tucked suzie in for the night hehe

wish the cam was up earlier!! you should have all seen the many mushy poops in suzie's stable!!! n she was only in there for two hours!!!!

she was also standing very awkwardly and had tell tale sings of rolling lol Straw dead giveaway LOL

I'm wondering if the foal might have been changing position...

well I'm going to sleep working at the vets tomorrow gonna be a long day, meant to be going to a friends house for a litle while after but will see how I feel first...

but If I do I will get one of my bros to change the cam over,

Night everyone...

hi Renee n Anna n Lindi


----------



## Eagle (Sep 2, 2011)

night night Cassie


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 2, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> A VERY true statement!! The only EASY thing is checking through the oven window!! Unfortunately our "girls" don't come equipped with a window -- so we just mush sit and wait while they cook!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Cute! But wouldn't that be great if they did?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 2, 2011)

She is sleeping flat out now.


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 2, 2011)

And...no foal! Geez! I check in here once a day to see, but this is getting frustrating (esp. for you, I'm sure, Cassie



)...lol This is the thread to look at if anyone's thinking of pasture breeding


----------



## Eagle (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you imagine if they had an oven window where we would be all day!! Rofl i would be divorced for sure.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 2, 2011)

P. S what does a girl have to do around here to get some breakfast?? Lol

Have a good day at work Cassie. Xxx


----------



## cassie (Sep 2, 2011)

haha Renee she has to have a foal LOL

just kidding going out to feed them it is freezing here this morning I left my window open just a little n gosh my room is ice now.... don't wanna get out of bed lol

haha yep your right Matt, its also the thread to look at when you buy a pregnant mare n don't have any clue of the dates!!!

at least she has started bagging up so we have a little bit of a time frame now... hopefully!! lol

night anna n Renee n Lindi


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry for not posting much. Life is suddenly getting a bit busy round here, but I do keep watching as often as I can.

Still not happy that Suz is ignoring advice as to the position of her droppings. LOL!!

Hope you have a good day at work Cassie.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 3, 2011)

Suzie's looking haapy and healthy having a scratch outside in the sun..shes great fun to watch but a lil baby running along side would be nice now please


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2011)

ok everyone I am home, Suzie has been in for quite a while my lovely father put her to bed but still hasn't worked out how to change the cam hehe

I see she has done lots of poops again already... bout to go clean them up lol

while I was at work our friend who breeds minis came over to check her out



she is really happy with her progress



says he udder is looking great!!

only thing is that her teats are up fairly high and not coming down with the rest of her udder, but I am sure they will fill closer to the date and she thinks that aswell...

she thinks she is on track for a foal anywhere around the 14th-18th september!! YAY MEGA excitement!

such a relief having her come n look very exciting!!





hi Renee, and Anna. n Lindi hope you are having a lovely saturday!

work was exhausting thinking Suzie visit. shower. dinner n bed is sounding brilliant to me lol


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 3, 2011)

I really must object again - I simply cannot have these droppings done in the middle of her bedroom, quite apart from the fact that she might lay in them, she usually doesn't and so lays down near the edge of her stable which makes it more difficult to see what she's up to!!

You are going to have to get up Cassie through the night to keep her clean until you can teach her better manners!

Suzie, I'm ashamed of you!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 3, 2011)

Yahaaayy lets hope shes right thats not long and very encouraging for you to have someone thats been there done that look at her for you..come on Suzie listen to the nice lady and get that baby ready for some action


----------



## Eagle (Sep 3, 2011)

wow, it is midnight and Suzie isn't flat out !!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 3, 2011)

o.k 5 minutes later and she is down. phewwww she had me worried there. lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 3, 2011)

yes I was begining to wonder too..not like her to be standing in her cozy bedroom..shes down now resting her poor lil legs


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2011)

well goodmorning to you too Anna...



lol

alright well I'm awake at the moment I'm gonna go out n clean up the poop,


----------



## Eagle (Sep 3, 2011)

Why on earth are you awake Cassie??

Suzie is laying in her poop, look out Anna will whip you Suzie. lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 3, 2011)

Well Iv seen it all now..Cleaning up the poops at 3 in the morning 



 you certainly do spoil that girl Cassie she has 5* room service 



 lucky girl


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Renee

lol well at least she can't lay in it now lol

back to sleep for me

Happy fathers day, to all the Fathers!!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2011)

haha morning Lindi

better say 4.4 LOL

its not round the clock service


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 3, 2011)

well shes a very lucky lil girl to have someone to take care of her as well as you do


----------



## Eagle (Sep 3, 2011)

5* for sure, did she get a chocolate on her pillow too. Lol


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2011)

she got kisses LOL

is that close enough?? I wasn't awake enough to find carrots uh I mean Chocolate, n she still hasn't finished the first class wine from last night LOL

at least I know she isn't a drunk LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats more like it Suzie...laying flat out eye wide open 



 3.54 am


----------



## jessj (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Cass! I just wanted to add that i think sept 14th sound like a GREAT day for foaling!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL!! You lot! Now not nice to make fun of the crazy Anna!! I hate and will not tolerate droppings in a stable of any horse - except overnight on normal 'working/stabled' horses. During the day droppings are collected either as soon as they are done or as soon as you return from wherever you happen to have been (exercising horses/shopping/school runs etc. This is not STUPID nor being over fussy - knowing how many piles your horse does and when they are normally done can give you an early indication of something being wrong, like colic etc.

With our foaling mares, we are out there collecting droppings at least three or four times a night, and any mare showing imminent signs of foaling has someone beside her collecting the mushy poos as she does them, so when she goes down for a roll or two or to actually start foaling, she has a perfectly clean bed, plus when we are kneeling behind her to assist if necessary, we do not have to worry about putting our knees or hands down in anything nasty!!

All our mares get used to all this coming and going during the month before they foal and happily stay down snoozing/snoring while we go in and out of the stables. No tid-bits are fed so the mares expect nothing (except another handful of hay being added as we leave) and therefore take no notice of us. When it comes to actual foaling, the mare is well used to us being around/in her stable and is perfectly relaxed about us being there. In my opinion, too many folk stay away from their mares 'in case they might disturb them' and then when it comes to foaling, the poor mare gets stressed because someone is suddenly hovering around or rushing in to help when it is not the normal routine!

So there is method in my 'madness' and good reason for it too IMO!!





(now you all know that I AM actually quite crazy!



)


----------



## Eagle (Sep 3, 2011)

We love Crazy, lol

I jest Anna but I am just as picky as you about my poop (well the horses poop lol) collecting. I have just been downstairs cleaning 2 poops out of Dipinto's stable, he was laying down and didn't move a muscle and as I closed the gate he went down flat.

So I guess I am a bit crazy too


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 3, 2011)

HERE'S TO THE CRAZY GANG!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 3, 2011)

Please!! Do I count as a crazy one too? Please


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 3, 2011)

I must be crazy chuckling away at all you crazy people


----------



## Eagle (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Eagle (Sep 3, 2011)

I have my boys on cam and I couldn't resist this snapshot, it is bad quality bc the cam is infra red.





The sleepy open eyes must be contagious


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 3, 2011)

Hahaha I love the one eye open...yes i guess it must be



I'll be doing it next


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2011)

Anna you know we love you!!!

but you didn't even tell me what a good job I did...





it was 3 in the morning I was half asleep we were jjust mucking around with the other stuff...

you shoulda seen my post on marestare lol if noone watches suzie from now on we will know why lol i scared them off lol

Suzie did stay down most of the time I was in the stable but I knocked something over on my way into her stall n she got up lol

woops silly me.

you know we are just as crazy as you are LOL

Renee definitleyy is lol n we love her VERY much!!!!!

see we love you crazy girls...


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2011)

Thankyou Jess 

anyone else wanna pick a date hehe


----------



## Eagle (Sep 3, 2011)

This morning would be fine with me. (cheesey grin)


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2011)

haha well... I'll just check in with Suz over the walky talky system I put in last night lol

"Suz, what do you think about having your foal this morning?"

"mmm food"

"no Suzie Aunty Renee wants you to have your foal this morning"

"FFFFFOOOOOOOOOODDDD"

"I was just checking I guess you don't wanna foal this morning?"

walky talky goes dead she has stomped on it LOL


----------



## Eagle (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought she was chewing it ! Heheheeee


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2011)

haha she prob was actually

I'm going to put Smartie n Penny out in the big paddock today



I will try take a video of penny some time running around I think she has such cute movement but I would like to see what you girls think... if I can get the video to load up here lol

going out to feed my gorgeous girl now


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 3, 2011)

Great picture Renee - I hope this 'one eye open' habit isn'r catching!





Cassie, were you on the booze or something? You are NOT supposed to trip over things!!

OK more crazy stuff - for all my friends that





THE SMOKER's PRAYER.

Oh let me not an outcast be

As nicotine, Lord, becons me,

And give me strength to puff and drag

On each and every king-sized fag.

Let thy flawless flock not give me flak

As I break into my second pack,

May ne'er a sarky word they utter

As merrily I cough and splutter.

Oh, bless all smokers everywhere

As they gaily pollute the air,

And may they live long happy days

In a clouded whirl of smoke and haze.

Oh, and show me mercy, Lord, I pray

Upon thy dreaded Budget Day,

Dont raise the price of fags again

That's all I ask, Oh Lord, AMEN.

Nite nite all!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 3, 2011)

Omg hilarious! Thanks Anna

Night night, don't let the bed bugs bite.

Xxx


----------



## cassie (Sep 3, 2011)

haha no Anna I wasn't on the booze lol

I don't really like alchahol that much lol I'll have wine everynow n then but not much lol

it was dark!! LOL my Suzie forgave me though she was giving me lots of kisses this morning!! then followed me out to the gate wanting scratches LOL

night have a good sleep





hopefully I will be able to show you a cute video when you wake up


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 4, 2011)

OK, I'm awake ........so where is the video Cassie??

Been peering at the cam but cant see Suzie - perhaps my eyes arn't awake yet, will go try again!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Morning Anna





I am home alone for the weekend and it is BLISS. I slept like a log in my big bed and and I am sitting here in my pj's with a cup of tea and a chocolate digestive, What more could a girl want.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds just perfect Renee - enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Here come Cassie and Suzie and it looks like it is raining, lets hope Cassie still managed to take some video of them playing in the big field.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah Ha! Just watched you tramping across the paddocks to let the horses through Cassie. So where has the lovely Suzie been - no wonder I couldn't see here earlier on?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 4, 2011)

Ooooops - must have been elsewhere on LB while you were fetching Suzie in - was she in her usual paddock coz I couldn't see her anywhere when I first logged in (mind you knowing Suz, she was probably hiding 'off camera' LOL!!)


----------



## Eagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Anna. Yesterday Cassie mentioned that she would be putting the horses out in the big field.


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2011)

hi everyone





Suzie was out in the Penny n Suzie's paddock today eating the grass n having a lovely time and Penny n Smartie were in absoloute heaven clova and nice long grass!!

I had the video camera ready but they were content all day, Penny didn't go running at all... but I am going to start lunging her soon now its getting light so I will try n set up the camera while I lunge her, sorry to let everyone down...

it wasn't raining here today renee was a GORGEOUS spring day



perfect fathers day





glad your having a great weekend Renee!! can I ask what a chocolate digestive is?? hehe is it a choc biscuit? lol

where have your boys dissapeard too??

I let Kingston out for a run today, n he was with me in the paddock, he then dissapeared so I called him, he came back 5 minutes later LOL he was no longer a GOLDEN RETREIVER lol but a mud n golden retreiver!!!! he was covered from nose to toes!!!! was gross LOL so I had to give him a big bath n that was the end to his day out lol back in his paddock where he can't get muddy lol silly boy!!!

hope you all have a great day!!





my Auntie, Uncle, cousin and grandpa were over for fathers day,

another reason why there is no video... they prob went running while I was eating lunch inside LOL bleh!!!





sorry to dissapoint...





Suzie settled hin after her big day out! she loved it


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi everyone was a lovely day today in perth australia for fathers day

but didnt go visit dad as he;s just got out of hospital from having a triple bypass so the last thing he needs is my crapy flu......\

But happy fathers day to all the dads out there,, is it fathers day at every elses country or just australia

Oh any changes on the little miss suzie


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Jenny, so sad you didn't get to visit your dad, but wise decision about not coming near him LOL

I'm not sure bout the fathers day thing... Renee? Diane? Anna? Lindi? Kara? do you guys have fathers day?? we know Bree n Renee do they are down under too hehe

well after her lovely day of excercise of course her udder has gone down



but hoping I will be able to see some changes tomorrow... fingers crossed!!

I'm thinking that the foal might be sitting a little lower too... I have to get down right on the ground to check Suzie's udder now LOL

just a normal night here for Suz lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 4, 2011)

Just looking at suzie on cam and from her back she looks different like maybe her belly has droped

what do yous think


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh Cassie, chocolate digestives are just the best (apart from custard creams of course!) - lovely digestive biccies coated on one side by either milk or dark choolate, yummmmmm!!

We do have a Father's Dad but it is in June/July - sorry but I cant remember exactly as my Dad died in 1985, so quite a while since I bought Father's Day cards/gifts etc.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Kissy kissy snuggle snuggle, Suzie is the sweetest little bundle of joy I have ever seen.


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2011)

haha thanks Renee



she is that!!! she loves to just rest her head near mine! I LOVE HER SO MUCH!!! she would make anyone fall in love with minis!!

when she first came to me she hated kids (as her previous owner had no kids)

so I had to really watch her as she got very scared and would run away,

last week we had a friend come with her grandchildren, I held onto suzie's halter while the intros were made then let her wander, she REALLY loved this little girl she is 5 and kept coming up for snuggles

was so proud of her!! she has settled so much since being with me and has really prettied up (if thats a word) lol its amazing what good food, love and attention will do!!





Love you my Suzie girl!!!

I am going to try and leave the light on, just dimmed to see if she still poops in the middle of her stable... just a trial...

when I was in there the foal was moving like CRAZY poor suz was so uncomfortable...



won't be long now baby girl!!





good night everyone


----------



## Eagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Suzie is a very lucky girl, if only all horses had a mummy like you


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2011)

naw thanks Renee





I'm so glad I was able to rescue these two girls!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll second that Renee, but then I think Suz and Penny already know how lucky they are!





And just think about the love and care this lucky little foal is going to experience.


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2011)

thankyou Anna





you girls are so sweet!!

Suzie not looking very comfy tonigh have ppl noticed? I think her big day out has made foal wanting a big night out!! LOL

poor baby girl...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree with you guys too. cassie you do such a great job! And suzie is soooo sweet with all her love. she like a big puppy dog


----------



## Eagle (Sep 4, 2011)

The puppy dog wants her breakfast





I am off to bed. night night


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 4, 2011)

Night Renee - hope you enjoyed your 'free day' plus another one to look forward to tomorrow!





Suzie REALLY wants her breakfast Cassie! LOL!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2011)

Suzie out in the paddock enjoying the lovely sun I think I will have to spend an hour brushing her tonight tho... the warm weather is making her moult more



lol

poor suz she is now patchy with her summer coat, but at least I can see it coming through YAY!!!

not much changes at the moment...

she seems to be on a bit of a stand still





which I'm not liking AT ALL!!! hopefully she will progress some more in the next few days!!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 4, 2011)

no worried Diane thats fine



she isn't very interesting yet...





oh I wanted to add, I had the light on last night and she pooped to the sides more then the middle of her bed.





so I will try turning it off tonight and see what she does... trial n error LOL





suzie standing at the gate swishing her tail...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 4, 2011)

it seemed to take my yearlings forever this year to shed out their winter coats!


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2011)

my girls seem to be having no troubles at all lol and they love shedding it all over me



LOL

I think I will have to start with the fly traps n fly spray soon, I think the flies are giving Suzie heck today! it got up to 27 degrees celicius here!! lol n only the 5th day of spring!! a lovely day





Suzie was only down for a short while today, maybe 5 minutes max!

I am watching a mare on marestare at the moment I now know what serious pacing looks like!! LOL

I'm sure she must be going to foal soon! either that or she is going to lose lots of weight pacing the way she is



poor thing!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 5, 2011)

Morning all



Suzie is hiding


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 5, 2011)

Morning all.





LOL!! Renee - she's usually hiding from me, but I just saw her over by the fence, bet she will disappear again soon.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 5, 2011)

I think she can hear us Anna bc she has just made an appearance right in front of the cam


----------



## Eagle (Sep 5, 2011)

what has happened Cassie


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 5, 2011)

Did you mean the cam going down Renee or was there some other 'happening' that I missed while I was elsewhere for a short while?

Suzie now in and resting quietly.


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2011)

whats wrong Renee?? lol everything seemed fine for me





was it that I turned the light on maybe??

she is happy n content, I had to go n check on a friends horse he just didn't seem right n they weren't home so I went n checked him out



he seems ok.... not his normal self but is eating and everything they will be home soon but it is a little strange, n worrying he is her show horse n very expensive!! he is only 5 n has already one many championships with Rebekah



but she is a brilliant rider!!

anyway lol going to get a shower hehe be back soon


----------



## Eagle (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry Cassie, I didn't mean to worry you, It was the cam angle went all funny outside. All I could see was the beams





Silly me I should have explained instead of frightening you





SORRY


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2011)

hmm thats very strange lol I'll check it out tomorrow

the inside cam is fine,

n don't worry I knew you would msg me if something bad had happened or you were really concerned bout something...

it's all good





going to sleep now



hopefully Suzie will be a good girl n not poo in her bed tonight!!!





Suzie we are watching n you will get a smack from Auntie Anna if you make a mess of your bed!!!



LOL


----------



## Eagle (Sep 5, 2011)

sweet dreams.

Be good Suzie or else


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 5, 2011)

It's 2.30am (Suz time) and she's flat out watching me through her 'all seeing eye' LOL!!

Can't see if she lying in any dropping coz I have been away from the laptop for a couple of hours so didn't see her bed before she went down. Hoping that she is lying on a clean area of bedding or she WILL be in trouble!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 5, 2011)

Suzie looks happy munching..I missed her today..Iv been desparate to get to the laptop but been so busy sorting out all the back to school stuff!!..typical of me last minute 



..my grandaughter starts tomorrow too her very first day at school 



 im sure she will love it shes very outgoing to say the least..poor teachers will deff have thyr work cut out with her


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 5, 2011)

Ooooo is she excited Lindy - the start of a new life for her!

Are there a few little pieces of droppings visible in the middle of Suzie's bedroom?

SUZIE, HOW MANY TIMES DO YOU HAVE TO BE ASKED NOT TO POO NEAR THE MIDDLE OF YOUR BEDROOM?


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2011)

lol yes she is very naughty Anna!!

but I have worked it out, if there is just a dim light in the stable she will poop near the edges but if its pitch black shepoops in the middle





I think my suzie is a little scared of the dark hehe silly little girl

hope your grand daughter has a good first day of school...

is it her first day completly? we are already half way through our school year... hmmm lol interesting

looks like it will be another gorgeous spting day yay!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 5, 2011)

Enjoy your good weather Cassie - at the moment it is blowing a nasty gale here, driving rain too! UGH!!

I'm off to bed - have a good day Suzie and Cassie.


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2011)

lol eww [email protected]!! hope you n your ponies will be ok we will prob start getting storms soon but I love them so its ok



they aren't bad like america not here anyway, the wind storms are prob the worst n we get some really big lightning storms but not often...

night Anna have a good sleep

night Renee, are your boys starting back soon??


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2011)

Suzie has halted with her udder progress,



is this normal?? she hasn't changed in prob the last 3-4 days... I'm getting a bit worried...

does this happen to most mares?


----------



## Wings (Sep 5, 2011)

Ashanti changed every couple of days rather then every day.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 5, 2011)

Still no baby ,,,she gunna have to have he/she soon or she gunna popppppppppppppppppp

Any changes in the udder and hoohar yet

can we have some up date photos pleaseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cassie (Sep 5, 2011)

there hasn't been much change the last few days Jenny, I will put up some more pics when she gets some more development in the udder... hopefully we won't have to wait too much longer





her hooha is VERY relaxed, she could change some more... or she might not,

she is very soft n jelly like behind n she can't clamp her tail down at all...





all good progress just the udder that still worries me


----------



## cassie (Sep 6, 2011)

Smartie and Penny in the big paddock n Suzie is in their paddock she can come back up into her paddock but you prob won't be able to see her very much,

instead of trying to run down the paddock this arvo, she walked very awkwardly lol I think the foal is sitting in an awkward spot at the moment LOL

poor Suz!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 6, 2011)

cassie said:


> there hasn't been much change the last few days Jenny, I will put up some more pics when she gets some more development in the udder... hopefully we won't have to wait too much longer
> 
> 
> 
> ...






suzie may udder up on the big day


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 6, 2011)

Now stop worrying Cassie.



Suzie is progressing just fine. All mares are different, and most mares are different every time they are pregnant!

Stop worrying about her udder, she will get her milk exactly when it is necessary, even if she foals with a small looking bag. And yes, udders can 'move forward/fill' in fits and jerks, it is often best NOT to check/feel udders on a daily basis, then you will notice the subtle changes that can be missed if you are feeling and checking once or more a day!

Hope Suz has enjoyed her day in a different paddock - need a telescope to find her though!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I think Suzie looks really well thats the most important thing and shes deff so much bigger belly wise so really cant be that much longer..Like Anna said dont worry about her udder and yes if you do study it closely everyday you wont notice the small differences..it will happen when its time..I know you'v been waiting for what seems like forever but not having a clue when its due makes it even harder for you..but just think how cute that baby will be when it arrives


----------



## cassie (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks everyone




I know I shouldn't worry LOL

n I tell myself not to check everyday LOL but the next morning comes n I HAVE to check lol just in case she has gotten huge overnight hehe





I'll stop checking at night ok.... I think I can do that LOL





will bring her in in the next half hour


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 6, 2011)

LOL!! Cassie you are so funny! Just like a kid who has discovered a small pile of his Christmas presents hidden in the back of a cupboard and has to go keep checking to see if another one has been added to the pile. LOL!


----------



## cassie (Sep 6, 2011)

EXACTLY!!! lol finally someone understands LOL even more so because we are going away LOL

just about to go n tuck her in for the night... n put some rugs on Smartie n Penny, it was stil a bit too warm before but temp has dropped now


----------



## cassie (Sep 6, 2011)

went out to check suz, no poops came back in checked the cam, a fresh poop right in the middle of her bed!!



back out to clean it up!! gosh Suzie!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 6, 2011)

Anna's description of you Cassie was perfect



now leave those darn presents alone or Santa won't come


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 6, 2011)

Shes loving every minute


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 6, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> LOL!! Cassie you are so funny! Just like a kid who has discovered a small pile of his Christmas presents hidden in the back of a cupboard and has to go keep checking to see if another one has been added to the pile. LOL!






Ha



ha so funny that Anna..I remember my sister and I discovering a hidden pile of unwrapped Christmas prezzies in a cupboard in our house when we were little..we couldnt help but look to see what they were and kept looking to see if there were anymore everyday until one day theyd moved



we were really fed up..trouble is Cassie your pressie is all wrapped up and you can only look at the packaging for now



at least you know whats in there and your not getting something you dont want


----------



## cassie (Sep 6, 2011)

haha your totally right Lindi, I'm just hoping it comes in time hehe which I'm sure it will but I'm a little bit of a stress head... ( if you haven't figured out already LOL)

n want to make sure everything is ok for when we leave lol

night everyone thanks for watching


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 6, 2011)

Aww Cassie i totally understand how stressfull it is..and as the time your leaving for your holidays is getting closer your becoming more and more stressed out..its so hard..my husband has just taken 2 weeks holidays from work the weather is really bad and he wants to go off on holiday just for a few days 



 I dont.. I want to stay and be with my baby even though shes 4 weeks old ..so hes stressing me out now lol..Im not going rain or no rain


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 6, 2011)

I know how you feel cassie. I will check on her throughout the day.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 6, 2011)

Cassie, have you shown Suzi your vacation tickets or maybe a piece of luggage or 2. I really think she needs to know that you have plans and that she needs to quicken the pace alittle. I have her up about once a day and she really has got a bigger belly. You poor thing...I bet even her belly hair is growing back. Do you still do the test strips? Its rainnig here today so I'll be inside and will have her up. Take care Cassie...this is going to be ONE HECK OF A SPECIAL FILLY!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 6, 2011)

3.000am and she is up and munching, she sure doesn't sleep like she used too


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 6, 2011)

Eagle said:


> 3.000am and she is up and munching, she sure doesn't sleep like she used too


I noticed that too. She seems to be more uncomfortable the further along she gets. Well, I guess that would be normal.Suzie is getting closer and closer


----------



## Eagle (Sep 6, 2011)

She is very intrigued on what is going on outside, lets hope the cows haven't escaped again


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 6, 2011)

I also agree with the fact that Suzie doesn't seem to have those long long sleeps like she used to. See Cassie, things ARE progressing.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 6, 2011)

Or perhaps she is hoping that Cassie will turn up to clean up her bedroom!! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 6, 2011)

and give her a few scratches


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep, scratches too!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 6, 2011)

I almost didnt see Suzi..hiding in the corner and blending in w/her bedding. but then i followed her 3 poop piles and found her!! Is she getting alittle camera shy perhaps?


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 6, 2011)

She must be taking pointers on how to hide from us from Stormy


----------



## Eagle (Sep 6, 2011)

She is as punctual as usual and is waiting for breakfast.




Night all I am off to get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cassie (Sep 6, 2011)

night Renee, have a good night sleep





Thanks everyone for supporting me you really all have helped me SO much I wouldn't be sane without you lol

Hi Heidi, no I haven't done a test in weeks lol I don't want to expressany limk till she has a full udder...



hope you put some new pics of Cam up for us 

she is so naughty with her bedroom now!!

Ican't get over the change! she used to be so good just pooping on the edges.... now she hardly uses the edges at all crazy girl





I better go n feed them, Smartie n Penny will be going out in the big paddock again.... but maybe not till this arvo, so definitley this arvo suz will be in their paddock again but maybe the whole day, I'll just have to see lol






Night Anna n Lindi



Thankyou


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 6, 2011)

Night Renee - sleep well.





Naughty Suzie is getting worse and worse.





She now has a pile of droppings right under feet near her door!!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 6, 2011)

I know I know! lol I set my alarm last night to wake me up but I forgot to turn the alarm on crazy me I think I will have to start the nightly visits lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 7, 2011)

a nice clear picture outside today but I dont see Suzie 



 Im sure shes happily grazing somewhere out there..I noticed she was laying down as much in her bedroom last night too 



 .. lets hope thats little indication of something happening soon


----------



## cassie (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Lindi



Suz was out in Smartie n Penny's paddock while they were out in the big paddock again while she still has a bit to go I think its ok for her to be out there but when she has a big udder whenever that happens lol

she will be under camera 24/7 hehe we won soccer tonight 7-2 YAY still coming 2nd in the comp n its up to the finals



its very exciting!!!

hope Renee, Anna n Diane your having a good day...


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 7, 2011)

Morning all.





Bit late here this morning - overslept being that I had a wakeful night and ended up sending one of my rambling e-mails to a certain person who shall be nameless LOL!! Fell out of bed and rushed to do the boys - no time for a cuppa, grrrrrr!

Now off to the local shop for a few supplies - catch you all later.


----------



## cassie (Sep 7, 2011)

no worries see ya Anna



have a good day!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 7, 2011)

Morning Anna 



 and anyone else that is up and about 



 sleep well all those that are tucked up in bed..Suzie is still standing again..not cozying up in her straw yet but shes looking happy and munching..Im off to a wedding today so wont be around..my aunt has met her soul mate (toy boy) at the ripe old age of 78 (hes 65) so good luck to them 



 .. hope i dont miss any little four legged friends arriving into the world but if your coming today arrive safely


----------



## Eagle (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope you are o.k Anna, we don't won't you feeling ill and not sleeping





we all love your emails





Happy shopping and don't forget the custard creams


----------



## cassie (Sep 7, 2011)

alright everyone I'm off to bed feeling absoloutly awful today... don't know why mix of hay fever, n some other stuff thats happening, so I'm going to bed early...

will TRY n wake up around 3am to do a poop pick up stressing the word TRY lol I'l really not feeling great at all

Suzie please be kind to me tonight...

thanks for watching everyone have a great day


----------



## cassie (Sep 7, 2011)

hope you have a lovely time at the wedding Lindi!! WOW good on your auntie hehe

yes we all love your emails Anna





I wont think about food atm lol





night


----------



## Eagle (Sep 7, 2011)

Sweet dreams Cassie, I will have her up


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 7, 2011)

Hope you feel better Cassie. I will try to peak on on her as much as possible.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 7, 2011)

Hope the Wedding went well/is going well Lindy - good on your Aunt, I'm wishing them both all the very best.





Cassie, please take care of yourself - I seem to remember that some while back' nearer the beginning of the Suzie 'journey' you had a bad week with hayfever and/or bad cold? Now is not the time to be ill, with Suz so close to producing her baby, so hurry up and get yourself recovered and back to normal.

To help you on your way I will even let you leave the 'getting up in the night to pick droppings' for the next few nights! LOL!!!

2.30 am Suzie time - not sure if it was the camera angle but, just a few minutes ago while Suzie was standing, she looked a little 'flatter' flank wise (viewed from the top), could this mean that our foal has dropped a little??

Off to do my boy's tea - left PT out for the afternnon in a different field (not so much grass for his obese little body to munch) and he's not a happy boy as a few rain drops are now landing upon him - still he's at least getting some exerise as he's now running round and round screaming to be rescued!! Boys - they are such babies. LOL!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 7, 2011)

oh Anna, you big terrible meannie...letting your boy get wet!! good lordy someone call in the authorities!! LOL!!

Cassie, you had better not get sick young lady...we need you well to grab ahold of that bouncing baby of yours!! I think you need some tea laced w/a shot...or 2 of spiced rum!! naw...forget just have a shot or 2 of the rum!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 7, 2011)

so nice to see Suzie curled up in her cozy bed again 4.37 am..the wedding went rather smoothly even though only half the family were actually happy to see them enjoying the rest of their lives together 



 families eh!!..lifes too short not enjoy what time you have left and if you find someone to share all that you enjoy that has to be something to celebrate surely whatever age you might be


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh Lindy, what a shame! Families can be so mean at times cant they? Still as long as your Aunt and her new Hubby are happy, they can ignore all the meanies.





I'm getting used to just seeing the headless Suzie on the cam - have you been leaving her hay over near her door Cassie, coz she's certainly eating away at something? LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 7, 2011)

Lindy how sad that some people can't live and let live





I wish your Aunt all the best for a happy and fun filled life with her new hubby








Suzie has been back to her lazy self tonight



The cam went down whilst i was cooking dinner but it came back up before I could get my hands clean and find my phone.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 7, 2011)

As usual it must be brekky time. LOL!!

Hope you have a good day Cassie - and all in Assieland.





Nite nite Renee - I'm off shortly for an early night.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 7, 2011)

Nite nite Anna sweet dreams and don't let the bed bugs bite.

Have a good day Cassie, I hope you feel better. Xxx


----------



## cassie (Sep 7, 2011)

morning all




I'm feeling a bit better this morning, not great but the sleep helped





Renee cam went down cos the computer restarted itself... lol

lol Heidi, but why is the rum gone? gotta love Jonny Depp!!!

udder just a little fuller this morning



hopefully she will start filling again!!



come on Suzie!!

Have a good night sleep Anna, Renee, Lindi


----------



## cassie (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm going out with a friend this afternoon, Dad will prob be feeding the ponies if I'm not back in time... so if you don't see suz in her stall its cos dad doesn't do the camera LOL

she will be in there though





talk to you later


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 8, 2011)

Good old Dad sorting the ponies out for you 



 its nice to have a back up if your not there..my daughter is a great help if im ever out at feeding time I can rest assured they will all be sorted when I get home..Great news Suzie is progressing in the udder dept..Im sure once she starts now there will be no stopping her


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2011)

Morning everyone.





Another gloomy wet day forecast here today - I used to like September with its bright chilly days and sharp crisp mornings with the smell of winter to come, but this continuous rain, drizzle and cold wind is not making me happy!

Hope you have a good time out with your friends Cassie - dont be too late back in case your Dad doesn't manage to change the cam over, we wouldn't want to lose sight of our lovely Suz for too long.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 8, 2011)

what is that white thing in the middle of Suzie's field?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2011)

I wondered that too Renee, but now I'm concerned about the cam - has Dad tried to sort it and given us a view of the rafters LOL!!

Hurry up and get back Cassie - Suz might be foaling and we can't see her!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 8, 2011)

I sent a msg to Cassie about the suspicious white object and apparently it is a feed back. phewwww

You need to chat with Cassie about this sloppy behaviour Anna 





Cassie should be home soon to switch the cam over as Dad can't do it


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 8, 2011)

Glad I missed all the worry of not seeing Suzie..shes laying flat out in her cozy bed now..oh now shes doing tricks rolling right over 



 that was just for me im sure 



 munching now..Iv been out and bought a new camera sick of crap photos from the last one so I will put some new ones on Dinky's page in a bit even though like you say Anna is cold and wet poor girl looks fed up..I know the feeling 



 can we have a day of sunshine plz


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2011)

You might manage to sneak a pic or two sometime tomorrow Lindy - meant to be the best day of the week (whatever that means LOL!!) Bad weather back in for the weekend and next week more bad weather coming across the pond courtesy of our friends in the good old US of A, who seem to be wanting to get rid of it!!








Glad to have Suzie back up on cam - Cassie must have come home (so why are there lots of piles of droppings in Suzie's stable!!)


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2011)

ps - I might, just might, be mistaken re the droppings, but there are several suspicious dark looking 'patches' round the edge of the stable???


----------



## cassie (Sep 8, 2011)

lol well we are loving the weather at the moment



the smell of fresh rain... mmmmm 

Suzie was yawning like crazy when I went to check on her lol n butt rubbing I know she isn't ready but thought I'd let you know





yes it was feed bags lol it was really windy bringing the southerly change through, hoping we get some good rain out of this rain in september always gives us a nice head start to summer please rain!! Anna more then happy for you to send that rain through lol



well it is way past my bed time I have a head ache... stupid sinus so I'm going to sleep





I bout myself some new books tonight (am a total book worm lol) so I can lie on a hammock in Fiji with a good book



YES!!!! knowing that my gorgeous Suz and her beautiful foal are safe at home lol

oh found out how old Suzie is tonight finally got their previous owner to hand over the registration papers phew!! she is 7 will be 8 on the 20 january 2012 YAY

n Penny is 9!! except her papers got wet... apparantly when he got them lol but she has a different registration name to what he gave me her show name is Raylee Park Classic Touch which is cute better then Touch of Chrome lol don't know where he got that from lol

Anna would you be able to look her up? please apparantly she is registered AMHA.... lol

thanks

Night everyone


----------



## cassie (Sep 8, 2011)

lol Anna I think it is just one she snuck in maybe two... there was LOTS but I picked them up at 9:20 when I got home, she sure is pooping lots tonight... suz just as long as you keep them to the edges its all ok



good girl





night


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 8, 2011)

I will be away from home for most the afternoon, have to help hubby at work, so I hope others will be watching miss Suzie. I can try to check her on my phone, but not as much as usual. Just want to make sure there are eyes on Suzie as she gets closer


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 8, 2011)

Im here 





 

Suzie standing again


----------



## Eagle (Sep 8, 2011)

me too


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 8, 2011)

Suzie is deffinately standing alot more than she used to I guess that big belly is getting in the way of her comfort now..oh maybe thats why she was rolling over earlier she was laying on her belly and rolled off 



 sorrrryyyy Suzie not funny I know its uncomfortable..not long now


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2011)

I had the same problem Diane - Cassie if they are AMHA papers you have there, they should have a reg. number on them? Or else, as Diane says, do you have names for her sire and dam?

Suzie just plopped down into her bed, rocking a bit to accommodate her tummy. Bet she will go flat out in a minute - much more comfortable!

off to do my boys in a mo, back later.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 8, 2011)

Suzie is waiting patiently for room service and breakfast in bed. Lol

Morning Cassie

Night Anna and Lindy


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes Goodnight from me 



 Coronation street is over (its a soap ) for those that are not familiar with it 



 not sure why i watch it I guess because it dark outside and i cant go out to play 



 ...hope the sun shines tomorrow I left my wellies outside in the rain 



 hmmm not a good idea..good night all and good morning to everyone else


----------



## cassie (Sep 8, 2011)

goodnight all




thankyou for watching



ok... well this might be the problem... the previous owner said they were registered AMHA but when I just looked at the papers it say AUSTRALIAN miniature horse association... hmmm lol

might do some research today, think I'm going to register them AMHR anyway,

Penny's registration papers are all wrecked which is a real pity because it has all her blood lines and I love all that side of things, I might have been able to track down her parents then.... Suzie's I only have a photocopy of n its only the outside... thanks alot mate NOT!!

lol so I'm still very much in the dark which annoys me GREATLY!!!!! he is just so strange! so glad I got the girls away from him





I will do some research n let you girls know what I find out.... hopefully I can find out something about my gorgeous girls!! I know the ladies name who bred them now so maybe I could ring her up to find out a bit more info... maybe she kept a copy of Penny's papers... fingers crossed. I really am annoyed at him, oh well... lol

I've had my rant now....

Suzie has a little more progress in the udder department this morning YIPPEE!!! lol

filling from the sides again, hopefully it is clean sailing from here on out!! hoping for the 18th!



its my mummys birthday n is pretty much a week before we go



would love for it to be the 14th but I think thats cutting it a little bit close... unless she goes poof over night lol n there is a huge udder the next day..... that is allowed to happen suzie munchkin



its a good thing! lol

well its raining here today n I think it is set in for the weekend



nice for us today but my friend is having her engagement party tomorrow n its a picnic at their lovely house in their backyard, guess it will be inside otherwise... pity but can't control the weather, won't stop the rain though best timing!! THANKYOU GOD!!

he always provides!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 8, 2011)

Shame about the papers Cassie, maybe someone in the Australian Mini Horse Soc., can help if you have their number, or as you say their breeder??

Time for my bed too, so night night all. Sleep well!


----------



## cassie (Sep 8, 2011)

have a good night sleep Anna





I have emailed the commitee,

found out some info about Penny though, her sire is Mini Worlds Chromes Classic



very exciting he is a chestnut overo



and has heaps of foals here in Australia





very exciting!!

my silly Suzie is standing out in the rain, I can't get over why she stands in the rain so much



especially when she has a nice clean dry stable to use lol

maybe you guys can find him? his sire is Coat O Chrome n Dam is 4GS Bambies Carrott top 11

I love this!! so interesting going back through their history. hehe can't wait to find out Suzie's heritage hopefully I can


----------



## cassie (Sep 8, 2011)

and guess what I just found out~!!!!! SO EXCITED Penny is related to Renee (anyssa Park) horses!!! HOW COOL IS THAT!!!!



So cool!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 8, 2011)

That is so cool Cassie! Renee has some very nice looking horses! Did you remind Suzie that tommorrow is my daughter's bday? I let Stormy know...........


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 9, 2011)

Cass, i think AMHA has closed down in Australia now? So not sure if you'll hear back from them or not.

Mini World Chromes Classic isnt an imported stallion, but he is by two imported parents.

Coat O Chrome is very very well known in the Australian mini industry and has produced many many overos. He lives down in Junee (near Wagga Wagga). Bambies Carrot Tops lives in Sydney





Heres some pics of them all for you.

MW Chromes Classic - lives in QLD






4G's Bambies Carrot Top II - she lives in Sydney at Cranage Stud. She is a deaf splashed white.






You'll find her on this page of Carmens site

http://www.miniaturehorses.com.au/page/mares.html

Coat O Chrome - lives in south NSW.






And some more info on his pedigree for you





http://www.beaucheval.com/refchrome.html

Oh Cisco - Coat O Chromes sire who is still in the USA somewhere i believe. He was owned by Dream maker minis.






Hope thats a bit of help for you


----------



## cassie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Renee



I love her dad so much!! n thanks for the heads up about him not being imported lol one of the websited showed him as imported lol but I can't trust everything I read lol

n thankyou Diane... I'ts so much fun looking it all up





hmmm so Renee do you think I will be able to get Suzie's original paperwork? i hope so... I want to know who her daddy is lol

I finally found Raylee Park lol I'm going to send her an email to find out some more information thanks heaps





I have to go to youth early tonight, so I have their dinner done, will run home change, feed, swap camera then go again LOL won't be home till 10:30 11pm good thing I'm not working tomorrow LOL just so you know I won't be on much later


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW!!! How exciting








Penny certainly has some colourful minis in her pedigree. Better make sure you get her tested for the LWO+ gene before you think about breeding from her to be safe.





Hopefully you will get a response from Raylee Park so you can learn more about Suzie. Pedigrees and background info is such fun, I love tracing things back to see what I can find!

Diane, can I just ask how you get the pedigrees to print out like that? I can never work it out!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 9, 2011)

Some fab colours going on there 



 do hope you get to find out Suzie's history especially as its something your really interested in..Im sure it will be fun when you finally get to see a picture of the proud dad


----------



## Eagle (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful parents but hey she had to get her looks from someone



It is so exciting looking back and seeing the colours.


----------



## cassie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks guys



how do I get her tested for LWO? n what is it? this is how much I don't know lol n why I ask so many questions...

well I'm finally home thanks for the update before Renee I really need to get the new iphone when it comes out lol

I'm exhausted so I'm going to bed thanks for watchingg did you see me waving at you all






Night


----------



## Eagle (Sep 9, 2011)

Night night sweety pie



sweet dreams


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 9, 2011)

I did..sweet dreams Cassie


----------



## MeganH (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been watching your Suzie, Cassie. Haven't been able to get on and type much. I do think Suzie's shape seems to be changing. Maybe the foal is finding position. She looks different to me. She is down flat now and you can see a difference





So glad you found pedigrees for your loves!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 9, 2011)

Suzie getting very excited..its breakfast time again


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 9, 2011)

Shes still waiting by the gate 



 ..Im sure you'll be there real soon so Im off to bed..goodnight all 



 and good morning to those that are just waking up


----------



## Eagle (Sep 9, 2011)

Goodness sake Cassie, GET OUT OF BED before this girl starves to death


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 9, 2011)

LOL!! I was just going to say the same thing! Cassie, poor Suzie is really getting her knickers in a twist out there - hurry up please!





Cassie, no need to worry yet about the LWO gene, but you will need to be safe and test for it before possibly breeding from Penny. It is the Overo gene that can produce those lovely overo 'coloured' horses, bald faces, other odd colours BUT it can also stay 'hidden' and be part of the gene make up in solid coloured horses. Any mini with Rowdy way back in their pedigree should always be tested.

A mini can carry two possible versions of the LWO (Lethal White Overo) gene - a negetive one or a positive one. The negetive gene (LWO-) is harmless, but if you breed two minis together who carry the positive gene (LWO+) then you stand a good chance of getting a dead foal. You can breed an LWO- to an LWO+ quite safely, just not two LWO+'s together.

Test is simply done by sending in sample of mane hairs and reading the colour results when they return. My Dragon is LWO+ which doesn't matter on my mares but we will be testing any of his offspring if/when breeding them to another stallion in the future, no matter what colour that stallion might be - could be one hiding the gene!

Hope some of this makes sense - not that easy to explain in simple terms. LOL!! Penny's ancestor's colourings are typical of possible LWO+ horses, but if you find a picture of Rowdy somewhere (Think Tony of Little Americas Minis has one on his Historical Stallions page) you will see that he is bay with just a narrow blaze and he is LWO+.!!

Off to check on Stormy and then I'm to bed. Have a good day Cassie.





Nite nite everyone.


----------



## cassie (Sep 9, 2011)

night all



Suzie out having fun now





going to an engagement party this afternoon which should be fun



its a little windy here though today n there are some clouds so hopefully it doesn't come over rainy n cold that would be sad for my friend...

we have friends coming over for dinner tonight n the ppl across the road are having a huge party tonight lol no sleep, for us they love to party lol, hopefully it won't stress suz out to much poor baby girl...





they had a whole 3 angle horse float FULL of cartons of beer lol YAY hopefully they will get themselves slushed and be out cold by 10pm lol _I wish lol_

Suzie's udder is filling again very slowly from the sides, at least I can see changes every day again.... don't know if she will be ready by the 18th... its only 1 week away !!! n 2 weeks till we go away





I"m not stressing... really I'm not...





Have a good night sleep everyone


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 10, 2011)

OK cassie i wont udder picture ,,,,pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cassie (Sep 10, 2011)

lol ok Jenny tomorrow morning you will get pics 

the party across the road has just started to go off, if you see Suzie in distress at all please either msg me or hit low alert n I will sit out with her for a while...

I odn't know if she will have much udder progress overnight lol might be too stressed ,

it really was inconciderate of them lol they didn't even warn us oh well....

hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## cassie (Sep 10, 2011)

going to try n get some sleep... if you see anything please let me know





the neighbours behind us have also decided to have a party YIPPEE not!!

I think they are competing who can be louder, oh joy lol :s

night


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 10, 2011)

Is that a tinny I see Suzie swigging 



 on and a burger off the barbie..shes having a lil boogie to i recon..go Suzie 





 

she looks just fine Cassie no worries


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2011)

4.30am and Suzie looking a bit restless at the moment. She just had a wee, so maybe that will help (always notice she wanders around a bit before having a pee or poo - just wish she would go back to doing her poo round the edges!!), or maybe she is feeling a bit peckish because she does seem to be searching for 'munchies' - well you know what she's like with her need for munching!

She keeps looking over her door - surely the local parties are over by now, so I presume she's got her timing wrong and is expecting breakfast to arrive. LOL!!

GO BACK TO SLEEP SUZIE!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2011)

Suzie still very restless - is she just feeling uncomfortable or have the cows escaped again?

Is anyone else watching? What do you think?


----------



## Eagle (Sep 10, 2011)

yes, she hasn't been her usual self for several hours now. I wonder if the party upset her routine?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2011)

I dont like seeing her this stressed, something is obviously upsetting her. Do you think we should give Cassie a shout as there is a good while to go yet before she wakes up? Perhaps a visit from her Mum and a handful of hay would settle her - on the other hand if something IS wrong, not necessarily with Suzie, but outside somewhere, a visit from someone could put it right??


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2011)

She is seriously worried about something - could one of the other horses be in trouble?


----------



## Eagle (Sep 10, 2011)

o..k I am messaging Cassie now


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you Renee - I, in my usual stupid way, have lost Cassie's mobile number!

I'm sure Suzie is 'ok', as in not foaling, but she really is worried about something outside and that cant be good for her, bless her. It's been going on too long now.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 10, 2011)

Cassie is off to check now, better safe than sorry


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you Renee, better to be safe than sorry.

Sorry Cassie, but Suz really has been stressed for the last few hours and that isn't good for her. Was there something going on?


----------



## Eagle (Sep 10, 2011)

I see You have out her out, that will make her happy. What was upsetting her Cassie


----------



## cassie (Sep 10, 2011)

6am n they have started the music pumping AGAIN!!!!!!!

grrr poor Suzie is going to faint from exaustion...





I have let her out early with her brekky n some hay so hopefully that settles her down, she can go up to Penny n Smartie then if she does get stressed,

at about 4am this morning, they had a HUGE bus! come n pick them up wait actually he bus came back another 2-3 times honking its horn turning round right in front of our shop, I was sure it was going to crash down our gates



the music stopped bout 3am after it got louder n louder... I still have the summer of 69 stuck in my head aghhhh!! lol

well I'm going to get a big more sleep lol

if you see her stressed in the paddock please let me kknow, I really hope Suzie stressing out this much won't hurt her,,, poor baby girl





Thanks Anna n Renee for msging me, you should have heard the welcome I got when she saw me LOL funny girl





talk soon, or if you head to bed soon Goodnight sweet dreams n thankyou



I'll try take some pics later once Suzie has settled down a bit


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2011)

Golly Cassie, I never thought of it being your neighbours at that time of night (from not long before 4am until now)! All i could see ws poor Suz getting more and more worked up/concerned as time was passing - lots of poo piles and marching round and round. She's missed out on several hours of sleep, so we wont worry too much if she has a few long lay downs during the day!





Thank you again Renee, it was obviously the right thing to message Cassie, for poor Suzie's sake.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes I agree Anna, thank you. I was a little distracted bc I had to feed and bath Alby so I am so glad you were watching her too.

Night night


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 10, 2011)

Poor Suzie having such a stressfull night..shes at the bottom of the paddock atm telling the other ponies all about it


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2011)

ps. Of course she was pleased to see you Cassie - she was waiting for you to rescue her. You are her Momma and she knows you will be there to help her when she's worried, upset or frightened. Suzie was not calling for food, she was saying how pleased she was that YOU had come when she needed you. She has given you her trust and that is such a special thing for an animal to do - you are very lucky!

Yes she will have days when she's grumpy and doesn't seem to want your company, there will be days when she wants her own time and space and resents your being there (possibly when her new baby arrives), but you now know that when she is in trouble or just wants some love and reassurance, it is you that she will turn too and, as I said, this is just so special. So give her her space, understand her feelings and offer her respect, these are the foundation stones to a true partnership and that is a wonderful, wonderful thing to have with one of God's very special creatures.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL!! Renee - great that you were there to pick up on my concerns - I was on the phone to Cathy while trying to type, listening to her waffling on about her lot over there! I'm sure she was getting fed up with me just answering her with a 'umm' 'yes' 'no' and trying to get her off the phone! LOL!!

I'm sure Suzie will be fine now, she seems to calm down when she has either Cassie around or can go over and share her troubles with her friends, bless her.





Am listening to the Last Night of the Proms at the moment - love the last night, makes me feel all patriotic!

Hope Alby wasn't too disappointed at being left behind and missing the fishing trip?

Sleep well, you too Lindy.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2011)

Suzie now standing sleeping, bless her. She must be pretty tired poor girl.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 10, 2011)

Suzie flat out asleep near her friends - I think we shall see a lot of her like this today, she must be exhausted, bless her.






Off to bed now myself. Night Cassie - hope you have a good day, and dont worry too much about Suz taking lots of rest, she is just making up for the night's activity.


----------



## cassie (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for watching her so well last night, poor baby girl... she has never lay down that early Anna



poor sweet thing... I might go out later n give her lots of scratches n just spend time with her... I was going to let the ponies in the big paddock n her in their paddock today but I'm thinking I might leave them so suzie can rest... will go out n take some piccies of her udder to match Kara


----------



## cassie (Sep 10, 2011)

new pics of Suzie of Karas thread



sorry Stormy


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 10, 2011)

cassie said:


> new pics of Suzie of Karas thread
> 
> 
> 
> sorry Stormy


Yeah!



Now we need to add Sweety's too so we can all look at the progress of each side by side.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 10, 2011)

yep allready have go have a look LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I'm new. I have a miniature pony that is close to foaling. I noticed that you all seem to know heaps and as this is my first foal I am obsessed with my mare this will be her third foal and I'm sure she will be fine I'm just paranoid hehe.

If you guys could help me it would be greatly appreciated. PLEASE

Mare: I don't know when she was bred as the breeder who I got her off didn't know... (so very helpful not)

I had the vet out to check her about 7-8 weeks ago and he said she had 6-8 weeks to go...

foal has dropped down and was sitting very wide in her belly ( she was big to look at from behind) but has now dropped down more and you can't see much when you look behind... is this normal?

she doesn't have much milk though I was able to get some clear sticky liquid out for the first time tonight

she is really loose behind like jelly

and the last two nights I have noticed her vulva is a little more red then usual (but not as red as some of the pics I have seen)

she is pretty content still in herself but this morning when I went to put her out with my gelding she wasn't sure whether she wanted to go or not...

I have been checking her temp and it seems to sit around 37.6-8 degrees... is it true that it will drop before foaling?

Please help me I love her so much and I want to watch her deliver her foal.

Your help would be GREAT!!

Thanks.

Cassie

P.S I have added a pic of her from 3 days ago hopefully it works (first time doing this hehe)






























heck that was only 336 pages ago but whos counting. And miss Cassie, whats this Im reading...you and Suzi partying like a couple rock stars last night too!! Please I told you, get the pink bucket, at least 2 pieces of luggage, maybe a calender and set up shop in the stall with her...show her your plane tickets if you have to ( not too close...knowing suzi she will try to eat them )but tell her to stop dragging this thing out!! Does the hotel your staying at allow pets?.....cause just maybe you are going to have to ask Dad if you can bring her along....."Oh Cabana Boy...my mini would like another bottled water please" 'Oh and can you fluff up hher stall too"





P.S. I was just watching her....shes so sweet and your other 2 are still out rough housing behind the fence...they really do enjoy each others company!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 11, 2011)

LOL I can't believe you reposted that Heidi LOL I look like such a dope LOL

I look back at that now and just shake my head, I really knew nothing at all lol still don't know much but have learnt heaps from all you lovely people





yeah Penny n Smartie love each other so much



if Penny is on the other side of the fence with Suzie, Smartie goes CRAZY!!!! lol neighing n carrying on... too bad if I wanna take oone of them to a show in the future LOL silly Smartie, Penny dotes on him always checks where he is about to go n feed them now... have to put a whole lot more bedding down for suz she squashed it down with her "dance moves" last night lol


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 11, 2011)

Hope poor Suzie took lots of rest today Cassie - partying all night is not the best thing for a very pregnant mare!! You had better make sure all will be quiet in the neighbourhood while you are away on holiday - Suz will not be a happy bunny if her new baby gets worried by loud music in the middle of the night!

You were never a 'dope' Cassie - just an inexperienced person cleverly and sensibly asking questions.





Hope Suzie has a peaceful, normal night tonight.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 11, 2011)

Heidi *GET OFF THE*










Cassie you are far from silly, I think you are very smart for asking questions and LISTENING

Hugs Renee


----------



## cassie (Sep 11, 2011)

lol thanks everyone, I did sound silly back then though, everyone around me thinks so! I can't wait for her foal to be born and I can say I told you so!! n show off my new little baby!!



well Suzie's new little baby!! LOL

I would be dumb if I didn't listen to all your great advice!





ok so do we think I need to set up a midwife for while I am away?? or is she going to be good n foal either before or after?? I don't mind either way LOL

n Renee I hope you don't mind msgs while I'm away LOL I'm hoping there will be internet connection so I can check the posts doubt I'll be able to get the camera up though





as long as I can get on here I will be happy oh n of course that Suzie doesn't foal while I am away


----------



## Eagle (Sep 11, 2011)

you can msg me as much as you want Cassie (maybe not in the middle of the night though)


----------



## cassie (Sep 11, 2011)

haha no I wouldn't dream of it!! lol

Thankyou


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 11, 2011)

OK my friends - got problems with the phone lines up here (therefore the internet too). We are having stormy winds and rain and more to come tomorrow (your Katya arriving from the USA). Been told there is a fault on the phone lines locally, so connection goes on and off - they cant get out to mend it for 3 days!!!!

So I will get here when connection is working, and if I'm not around, you will know why - already lost internet for two hours this morning. grrrrrr What am I going to do with nothing to watch and no posts to read??? Hopefully the 'line' doesn't break completely.





Didn't want you to think I had deserted you all. (as if I would!)

So, sorry but NO foalings for a couple of days please!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for warning us Anna, i sure would panic if you diappeared for 3 days. Stay safe.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey - it's working for the moment, so just off to check on the other mares - Suzie just got up.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 11, 2011)

Earth calling Anna, can you read meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh you'v had it to Anna 



 ..its been really stormy here with high winds and heavy downpours apparantly hurricane Katia is due to hit the North tomorrow and I think wev been having a lil taste of whats to come..our electricity supply is dreadfull in anything that resembles a storm and that means no internet for us either 



 we do have generators to hand but rarely use them..Im sure it wont be anything like alot of you suffered with Irene..Suzie still standing but snoozing i think..


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes Lindy, they forecast some pretty grim weather for tonight and tomorrow.





I do wish we didn't keep getting hand-me-downs from those folk across the pond. LOL!! Our road up the mountain from the village (2 miles) is a mass of trees and the phone lines run all through them, so are always getting 'stretched' or chopped in half by falling branches. Dont seem to have too much trouble with the electric - think that lot might be buried underground or come up using cross country fields instead of following the roads?

Is it the camera or does Suzie look a little flatter either side of her tail bone? Not sure if I'm seeing things - maybe the shadows, just thought she looked 'different'?


----------



## Eagle (Sep 11, 2011)

It is hard to say Anna, Miss Suzie has a bit of J Lo booty



Wish I did too


----------



## cassie (Sep 11, 2011)

Anna n Lindi please be careful



stay away from trees n flying objects n such lol you poor things!! sending you some of this gorgeous summer calm weather!!

how annoying bout the phones lines!! over here its the opposite! its always the electricity goes before the phones which is good cos you can still call for emergency. mobile service isn't that great out here



the phone wires are this maassive black thick cable that withstands branches and such falling on it, I have only heard of a few cases where the lines have actually BROKEN, they come off the lines occassionally then you don't get phones but are very strong thank goodness.

Praying for you guys tonight! that you stay safe n protected





haha its true lol she does have a good J Lo Booty LOL but I think I can see what you see Anna, I was feeling around her tail head n thought it looked different so I'm glad you can see it too



its hard to describe what it looks like, maybe more fleshed out... I might try take a pic for you all later depending how it comes out....

her udder is a little fuller again this morning, filling from the sides



I love seeing changes every day lol

might let them out into the bigger paddocks again today, Smartie is finally putting on some condition YES can't wait to start riding him again!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 11, 2011)

yes, stay safe guys! Suzie we are ready to see your little bundle of joy.


----------



## cassie (Sep 11, 2011)

haha we certainly are!!! preferably sooner rather then later!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 11, 2011)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> yes, stay safe guys! Suzie we are ready to see your little bundle of joy.






Yes i agree come on suzie you can stop hiding your foal now LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 12, 2011)

Morning all.





Not a pleasant night, but all safe here this morning (inluding the phone line!!). Supposed to get worse during the day today before calming down a bit tonight. Hope you are OK Lindy.





Suzie just done a very active walk into the next paddock - a really purposeful march. LOL!!

Off to do my boys - catch you later (phone allowing!).


----------



## cassie (Sep 12, 2011)

hope the weather calms down for you Anna



n your ok Lindi!!!

just cooked dinner



hamburgers lol was very nice if I do say so myself, been a flat out day, gonna head to the shower then maybe go to bed early... its only 8pm n I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open LOL





i think she has changed shape, with her bum today... the tail head looks really different, I don't know lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes a wild night here to 



 but all is ok thanfully..ponies safe and warm inside..Hope your daughter is back safe n sound with the lorry all sorted 



 sounds like you need to catch up on much needed sleep Cassie 



 is very stressfull all this waiting and wondering..will be such a relief for you when baby gets here you will be able to relax..well sort of


----------



## cassie (Sep 12, 2011)

lol yep, it will be



as long as she doesn't have it while we are away!!!



well I'm off to bed... I got in contact with Suzie n Penny's breeder today



was really exciting!!! tell you about it all tomorrow





night everyone hope you all have a good day n the weather isn't too wild!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 12, 2011)

Try have a decent nights sleep..looking forward to your exciting news tomorrow 



 Suzie is standing again..she has to be close shes broken her old habits and looks so round now from up here 



 night night sleep tight


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 12, 2011)

Had to have a little laugh at Suzie just now - she was down flat out and had a bit of a struggle to get up 'over' her large tummy to get into the sternal position! Lots of heavy breathing once she had made it - heavy breathing............interesting!

Cant wait to hear your news Cassie, dying to know what Penny's breeder had to say!

Thanks Lindy - Cathy did go to the test centre and made it safely back - she said that at times it felt as though she was riding a lively bucking youngster, but her usual attitude of "go with the flow and dont over react" as she sort of left the lorry to sort itself out, seems to have paid off. LOL!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 12, 2011)

I saw her do that too Anna. I posted it on marestare forum, I think though.....


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 12, 2011)

Well the wind has died down a bit, but it just shows how you should be careful what you say - Quote myself "but we never seem to have trouble with the electric supply". Ha!! Had our first power cut about 2 hours ago for over an hour, then back on for five minutes, flashed on and off, then gone again!! Just getting the candles out and using the torch to get the dinner on - gas, thank goodness!! - and it has just come back on!! Hope it stays this time. LOL!!

It seems that the phone line has been mended today, but now the eletric is going to play up!





Suzie now standing looking at her door, shifting from foot to foot - go back and lay down Suzie, rest those little legs.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Anna, you sure have had a nasty summer. We are still suffering the heat and drought here.

Miss Suzie can't seem to lay for hours like she used to, I think the aches and uncomfy feeling is all training. I use to have to pee every hour when I was preggy so at leaat when the boys arrived I was used to sleepless nights. Lol

Talking of trouble my little rascals go back to school tomorrow. Yahooooo

Night anna and Lindi


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 12, 2011)

Nite nite Renee - roll on tomorrow! LOL!!

Diane, I know you are not into sending bad weather our way coz we are all friends - right!





The supply just popped off again for a few minutes - guess I'd better go feed the dog while I can still see what I'm doing. LOL!!

And, yes, Miss Suz gets a star tonight for remembering where to do her droppings.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 12, 2011)

We were lucky with out electricity today it didnt drop off..sorry to hear yours went off though Anna..you do miss it when you dont have it 



 great that it passed without causing too many problems to everyone..although there was one house that lost its roof and it eneded up blocking the motorway 



..You wont know what to do with yourself tomorrow Renee with an empty house but that moment you sit down and think OHHH SILENCE MMmmm is bliss


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 12, 2011)

Hahaha I have a vision of you now in a rocking chair on your porch knitting 



 enjoying the sound of silence


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 12, 2011)

Cassie ..Suzie is waiting patiently for her room service


----------



## cassie (Sep 12, 2011)

Room service has arrived lol n Suzie is straight out enjoying the sunshine





I agree that she isn't lying down as much as usual...



poor little girl, not much change in udder overnight, thought I'm wondering if that is because she was in the big paddock... will leave her in her paddock today n see what we get tomorrow.... well,

Penny has had two foals with her breeder, a black colt with a big white blaze, she rejected him n Christine had to hand rear him... hoping for some pics of him today when I go to work.... she also had a palomino colt with blaze n stockings!!! total different colours!! which is very exciting!! Christine didn't want to sell either girls as Penny was quite expensive bought as a filly with mum n sister but EI hit n she had to down size... Lady said she would never sell them, well I guess she lied LOL

glad she did though cos I'm so happy to have my girls.

Suzie is out of a shetland pony mare by another mini world stallion, she was a black mare Fenwick Tabatha (I think) the stallion is mini world Laddie, I believe he is a palomino... LOL the colours amaze me!








hopefully she is sending me through some pics today... finger crossed...

will let you know more info if she gets back to me today hoping she does!! I love all this!! LOL





haha I agree Lindi I can imagine Diane rocking on her rocking chair... but knitting?? hmmm do you knit Diane? hehe





Have a good night sleep everyone, praying the weather dies down for you all n your able to have a good night sleep!!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 12, 2011)

I've spent so much time tracing the lines of my horses, it's a lot of fun! Thankfully I haven't really had to trace their pasts as most of them have come straight from the original breeder



Makes it a lot easier!

Not too suprised to hear Suzei has a bit of shetland going on there, she sort of had the look in all her wooly pjs





I probably missed it in the previous 340 pages (that has to be a record of some sort!) but are you planning on breeding and showing?


----------



## cassie (Sep 12, 2011)

OK, Please meet Suzie's Daddy














Isn't he GORGEOUS!!!! and Suzie'es dam was black, her half sister is leapord appaloosa, I think... LOL she died got by a snake





Penny when she was younger...







Penny's half sister...




Suzie when she was 2


----------



## cassie (Sep 12, 2011)

when Christine sold Suzie n Penny, she was hoping to put them in foal to this little guy!! so in love with him! think I might have to send Penny down to him for a foal sometime in the future what do you think??










his name is Zorro!





Christine is sending me through the pic of Penny's colt, who is a stallion at her property



can't wait to see him





lol me too Diane!! especially after finding out the colours that are in her background!!



SO EXCITED LOL


----------



## cassie (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Diane




I think I will



we shall see





Bree I'm hoping to do both... just have to see how this little foal turns out, n how I go training it


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, those are some nice looking breed lines! Can't wait to see what Suzie has to show off!






:wub



It's so fun to see pictures of "realtives" of our horses.


----------



## cassie (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Kara





yeah I'm loving it!!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 12, 2011)

aww! Is Zorro Suzie's foal's father??? Her daddy is awesome!


----------



## cassie (Sep 12, 2011)

haha no I wish, I'm thinking I might try putting Penny to him though... hopefully!!

these are the two possible stallions of SUzie's foal...











another pic of the first stallion...


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 13, 2011)

thay are both nice looking stallions,,,,,iam sure suzies foal will be a real cutey


----------



## cassie (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Jenny


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 13, 2011)

Some great pictures and fab colours going on here 



..Love Suzies sire the palamino..well I love them all actually..but has to be said Suzie looks alot happier now shes with you..must be love


----------



## cassie (Sep 13, 2011)

naw thankyou Lindi!!





I will agree with you there but I am a bit biast lol

how is the weather for you guys there today??



I haven't seen Anna yet... hope she is ok...


----------



## Wings (Sep 13, 2011)

IMO I think Zorro's a little on the chunky side. Cute, but chunky. With Suzie's shetland line I'd be trying to find a very refined, typey stallion to put over her to get a finer build on the foal.

My first homebred guy has his first show this weekend. I think I'm a nervous wreck! Nothing worse (or more awesome) then your own babies going out into that ring. I want to try and get Lyric out tot he final shows if she is weaned in time but I'm glad I waited to show Derby as a yearling, way less stresful and a lot more time to train and present him properly so I'd certainly recommend doing it that way if you want to take Suzie's bub out


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 13, 2011)

WOW!! Look at all the info that has arrived here since last night!!








Just been whizzing through it all - will go back and re-study it later, sorting out who's who and studying the info. Some great looking horses there Cassie. Hopefully there will be more pictures and info coming through soon - I'm sure that Suzie's and Penny's previous owner must be so pleased to know what a wonderful home they have now.





Power eventually come on properly at around 11.30pm last night and according to my radio clock it stayed on all night - so hopefully all will be back to normal today!


----------



## cassie (Sep 13, 2011)

YAY hopefully



glad your ok





Bree I wouldn't put him to Suzie.... was thinking of Penny, but not sure...

Anna you would be proud of me



I have trained Suzie to lead into the stable without a halter on



she now goes out without the halter! if she is in the big paddock I have to put her halter on... but from her paddock I just put my hand under her chin n she walks up with me to the stabes



so proud of my baby girl! she is even doing it for Dad, "She really is lovely Cassie, has such a lovely temperament" Dad said this, this afternoon



made me so proud of little Suzie!!





wish Penny was the same... she is getting there though, she is a little more high maintanance LOL

mum n I are off to pilates will be back later!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 13, 2011)

Glad the power is back for you Anna so usless without it..the winds have died here but the rain today is rediculous so glad my paddock is gently sloping there is a river at the bottom the other side of the fence 



 I think Dinky must be grtting used to being wet now every 5 minutes 





 

Well Done Cassie on halter free training..why dont you come visit and try halta training with dinky ..certainly a challenge


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey, well done Cassie!











I wouldn't worry too much about Penny's progress just now, I know you spend time with her and Smartie, but Suzie is pregnant and that has let her and you build and share a very special relationship. Later in the summer, when Cassie and her baby are happily off wandering the paddocks, will be time enough for some concentrated one to one time with Penny.





Am so glad that Suzie also gets on so well with your Dad - she will obiously be happy to have him around if you need back up when she foals.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 13, 2011)

What great news, it is so hard to find out info from some breeders but Suzie and penny's seem like nice people and I agree that they must be very happy to know they are with you.





I love them all



but Suzie's dad is especially hot





Have fun at pilates


----------



## cassie (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks everyone



I was very excited



she is such a good girl!





she was acting quite strange earlier... I went to check her when I got back from pilates, I sat down in her stable ready to give her some scratches, she didn't even come up to me... VERY STRANGE!! she stood with her head in her feed bin yawning...



hmmm,

very strange behaviour for her.... n after she looked like she was doing a wee, but didn't then moved, then lifted her tail again, still didn't do anything... prob nothing but I thought it was very strange behaviour from my snuggle bunny





night all off to bed now!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 13, 2011)

I will watch her for you. Sweet dreams


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 13, 2011)

shes deff changed her nightime habits..she stands alot more than she did..had a good old tail swishing session just now and switching her weight poor girl that belly must be getting very heavy by now..


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe she's ready! Yeah, I hope! Come on Suzie you are holding Stormy and Desert up! You were supposed to go first, and these other girls are catching up with you! 

I won't be able to watch sweet Suzie for a couple hours, gotta run and pick up a show packet from the fairgrounds


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 13, 2011)

Shes still standing and switching legs..her lil bum looks skinny now compared to her big round belly


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 13, 2011)

Busy day here today, not much time for posts but been watching the lovely Suzie as much as possible.






Cant believe she's looking for her breakfast this early - she's getting worse. LOL!! Must be coz the mornings are getting lighter as Summer approaches!


----------



## cassie (Sep 13, 2011)

I think she must have just been uncomfortable last night... n didn't want any love lol poor baby girl....

thanks for watching, udder maybe slightly bigger? the wait is killing me now!! it was 2 weeks yesterday till we go away...



right now I'm kinda hoping she stops with the udder progress and waits till we get back...



I don't know what to do anymore...

all I can say is thankyou so much everyone for watching Suzie and supporting me! your the greatest!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 13, 2011)

no worrys cassie i to feel your pain. this waiting game is killing me to...

do you no anyone that can come stay at your house while your away

how long are you going away for


----------



## cassie (Sep 13, 2011)

lol we are having one of our employees stay at our house to look after the animals, the people across the road have bred minis before and I'm hoping they can come n check suzie n her foal, but now it might not be born in time...



I might have to see if they are cool to be on mid wife duties. my best friends mum has horses n she lives about 10 min away, Nathan (the guy staying at our house) can always call her, she is his Auntie...

n I have another friend who breeds minis she lives about half an hour away I'm sure she would be happy to come down n check Suzie n foal... I'm just praying she has it before we go!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 13, 2011)

We're all praying for ya, Cassie


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 13, 2011)

Iam praying for you to cassie .



..youve been waiting way to long



come on SUZIE


----------



## cassie (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks Heidi n Jenny!





I would hate for her to foal while we are away!!!!!! will take some pics tonight or tomorrow morning for the experts to see what they think... lol


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 13, 2011)

Praying for you too Cassie, Come on already suzie, it is time! What is it with the mares this year????


----------



## cassie (Sep 13, 2011)

lol thanks Kara I know!! well seeing as you girls have given more pics I will try take some when I go home to lunch... if not in the morning


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 14, 2011)

Poor you Cassie the waiting game for the foal is stresfull enough without the added stress of the countdown to your holidays 



 she sounds like she will be in good hands while your away and hopefully she will have it before you go but if not lets hope she waits until you get back 



 be a shame for you to miss it after all this waiting


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 14, 2011)

Morning all.





I too am hoping that she will foal before you go Cassie - much easier to have folks check on her and a new baby, rather than to rely on them to do night time mid-wife duties!

Look forward to seeing the up to date pics when you can get them.


----------



## cassie (Sep 14, 2011)

Morning all!!



how is everyone? do you girls in wales have some better weather yet??

thanks guys yeah I'm hoping, will take pics tomorrow morning,



whether there are changes or NOT lol

ok a few questions for you my friends if you don't mind...

can a mare get the fluid sac in front of her udder if she isn't in foal?

and if a 9 yr old mare is on a 17% protein diet, could she have a big tummy? I will take pics tomorrow, but over the last few weeks, it has been harder to do up Penny's belly straps on her rugs n she has been getting a bigger tummy... n she has a small fluid sac in front of her udder...

is this ok? or could she too be in foal?? I will take some pics of her tomorrow... but wondering if these two things could happen in my circumstances with a mare not in foal?

sorry if I'm not making sense lol

your advice is much appreciated!!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 14, 2011)

ROFL Cassie a winter rug is how I found out Kim was pregnant this year. (US in Autumn said no) each few days I had to lengthen he rug straps



then out popped a filly


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 14, 2011)

WOW!! Cassie, this could be exciting!








Was she out with Suzie and the stallions? Guess you had better taking pics of her tummy (at say, 10 day intervals) so we can discuss possibilities. LOL!!

But if she is really just over fat, then yes she could have a bit of a 'balloon' develop in front f her udder, particularly if she has foaled before!

Let's have some pics.


----------



## cassie (Sep 14, 2011)

lol I have NO IDEA



lol

I think she is to active to get fat personnally but it could just be that I'm a worry wart! lol

Mark (their old owner) did say he thought suzie was due in January, (now don't any of you say maybe suzie will foal in January even as a joke LOL)

maybe he was meaning Penny? I don't know... will try take some pics of her tomorrow... there are clouds coming over tonight so hopefully it doesn't rain...

I'm off to bed, had a bum of a soccer game, all a bit depressed LOL semi final, lost 3-4 to the team we beat 7-2 last week!



just wasn't working for us tonight.

The guys were cranky as!

their poor wives (who also play)





sad way to end a really good season but oh well... at least I will be home Wednesday nights now, in case Suzie foals



come on Suz!! lol

ok I'm rambling again,

off to bed for me... was planning on waking up early and cleaning out Suzie's stable letting it air out during the day... but if it rains no point in that... will have to see

REALLY WANT THE RAIN!! aa good down pour right now would get the grass growing real nice lol (can you tell I'm a cattle mans daughter?? LOL) but its always on Thursday LOL

oh we are meant to get 30 degree heat on the weekend GASP! 86 faranheit or however you spell it!! after a max temp so far of 25 it will be a big shock! lol pity I will be working this weekend! perfect stable airing out day!! LOL

oh I'm rambling... LOL

Goodnight! thanks for watching!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 14, 2011)

good night talk to you tomorow


----------



## cassie (Sep 14, 2011)

just woke up to the high alert for Anyssa Patk



n Suzie was pacing up a storm!! anyone else see that?? wondering how long she was doing it for? n what caused her to do it... no cows in the nearby paddock...





anyways back to sleep after seeing that gorgeous foal arrive safe!! YAY for Renee!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 14, 2011)

Well I think poor Suzie is really having some problems with her baby tonight. I have caught her rolling several times and at the moment she just cant seem to get comfy, whether flat out or sitting up - dont think it is the cows or anything Cassie, just the foal!





Just popping off to congratulate Renee, but will be keeping a close eye on the lovely Suz.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 14, 2011)

You spoke too soon Diane - I can now see a small pile of poo just where it shouldn't be!!

Think I might be mistaken too - Suzie does seem to be worried about something 'outside' - maybe it is the cows? At least it is not the neighbours! I hope she is not going to get herself stressed like she did the other evening. I've go to go and do my boys shortly, so keep a good eye on her please and call Cassie if she seems too unsettled, it's not good for her at this stage, bless her!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Diane - she certainly is bothered by something!

Off to do the boys now - late again LOL!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 14, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Thanks Diane - she certainly is bothered by something!
> 
> Off to do the boys now - late again LOL!!



She hasn't laid down as much as before at all.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 14, 2011)

Been watching her myself since getting back in - she seems to have forgotten whatever it was that was bothering her temporarily, but is not too comfortable in herself now. Poor Suz, she's not having a very good night - I wish she would lay down and take a rest for a while.

I'm off to get myself something to eat now, but will keep watching.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry I have been busy tonight with the kids. I have read back and I see Suzie has has a restless night, poor girl is starting to get too big to feel comfy.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 14, 2011)

LOL!! Diane - bet she's got a dirty patch on her now - silly girl.





Well, that's another night over, and a bit of a restless one, bless her. Looking for her breakfast - too early as usual.


----------



## cassie (Sep 14, 2011)

well it didn't rain so I'm on my way out... I'm gonna change the camera cos suzie will be going straight outside, every time I was awake ( I had a restless night too lol)

she wasn't looking comfortable, I couldn't hear anything, a couple of times I heard one of the cows calling but she should be used to that by now... I don't know what was up last night... hmmm


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 14, 2011)

hows suzie today any changes.......


----------



## cassie (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Jenny,

I honestly didn't check lol wanted to get her stable empty before I had to get to work, mission successful by the way



went to take pics, can't take many pics when my camera is flat



LOL drat silly me!

didn't get time to put it on the charge, will have to do it when I go home lol

took Penny's rugs off so will take some pics of her later aswell, I have had a combo rug on her, thinking I will just get a body rug as the combo is making her lovely mane a bit matted, so will see if the feed store has a nice light rug (for summer ) I might just be seeing things, she is looking HEAPS better and is starting to get a nice top line now, just wish she wasn't such a stress head... so hard to do anything with her





she looks very similar to this pic, which was from her breeder, she WAS in foal in this pic... (which is what made me start thinking... )




will try to get the pics after work this arvo...


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 14, 2011)

what a pretty little girl she is


----------



## cassie (Sep 14, 2011)

naw thanku Jenny, she is very special!!

still quite hard to train but I'm getting there... VERY SLOWLY lol





I think its very hard to gain her trust!, Suzie n Smartie trust me to do anything, Penny... she takes alot more worl...



hoping she will get there eventually...


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 14, 2011)

sweety is the same not much trust in humans but she getting there


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 14, 2011)

Penny is a pretty girl, cant wait to see more pics of her


----------



## cassie (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks Kara





will have a go when I get home 20 min



LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 15, 2011)

Shes gorgeous shame shes so shy bless her..when I bought my mare I was very aware that she had no trust whatsoever in humans Iv no idea why 



 maybe she had a bad time somewhere along the way or maybe its just the way she was..I dont think the lady i bought her from helped much as she said to me the reason she was selling her was because she just didnt like her 



 she wouldnt be caught brushed or fussed..its taken a good few years but shes great now..she will let me do anything and calls and comes running to greet me..still wont go within a mile of my sons but loves my husband very strange..she even takes great pleasure sharing her baby 



 so maybe just time with Penny knowing you love her and she will be just fine


----------



## cassie (Sep 15, 2011)

hoping so Linidi!!! I think it is similar for Penny as your mare, she was a brood mare and thats it with her previous owner... very sad





uploading pics now





of Penny n Suzie... didn't get many cos the battery died again... but you get the picture


----------



## cassie (Sep 15, 2011)

OK Penny pics first, 2008 (old owner pic) then pic from when I got her, then in August so a little over a month ago... then today, let me know what you thinnk

















ok maybe I'm just seeing things...



lol she is looking better anyway LOL

next post will be Suzie


----------



## cassie (Sep 15, 2011)

not very good pics sorry


----------



## cassie (Sep 15, 2011)

ok n Suzie pics





comparison 4 days ago...

what do you think??







udder shots...










another angle...


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 15, 2011)

she has dropped in the belly


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like Suz is steadily progressing along Cass





Re Penny. I have owned, and know many horses with coat o chrome bloodlines, and MANY of them sound just like your Penny. Shy, would just prefer to be left alone. Its strange, but i think its something in the bloodline...


----------



## Wings (Sep 15, 2011)

It's interesting how personality quirks seem to carry in the lines. Back when I bred mini lop rabbits I found it very obvious! Some of my friends could pick the lines based on the personality.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 15, 2011)

Suzie is starting to get a pointing tummy



boobies are growing too. yahhoooooooooooooo

Penny does have a tummy



I think Suzie's filly is going to have a friend


----------



## cassie (Sep 15, 2011)

I was excited when I put them up for comparison



couldn't really see the changes till I did that





so do you think she will bless me before with her foal before I go away... I am ready for the news LOL

Penny's tummy has gotten bigger.... I'll just have to wait n see I guess, oh joy another guessing game, whether or not she is in foal LOL





I'm hoping with lots of love n attention Penny will settle down, it hasn't been a year yet that I have had them... but I will see lol

thanks for taking a peek at my girls





I'm so excited for Suzie's baby!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 15, 2011)

SUzie down sternal with some VERY heavy breathing Moving her whole body!!!



about to go down flat now I think... no... not yet... hmmm

I wonder where Anna is today?


----------



## Wings (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe you could get Penny scanned? Or at least tested to see if there is somthing on board? Just to remove some of the guessing.

I'm cheating with my unknown, I put her out to be teased by the stallion! If she reacts I can rebreed her and if she doesn't I have a foal


----------



## cassie (Sep 15, 2011)

now flat... watching her breathing... I was about to go get a shower lol don't want to now just in case...





Thanks Bree



I might do that...

ok... she looks to be resting, I'm going to get a quick shower... if any of you see anything... please let me know thanks


----------



## Eagle (Sep 15, 2011)

I am here watching Cassie.

With these girls it is hard to say as they all vary but I have Britt who swells in front of her udder at least a month before starting to grow her udder which takes about 2 weeks. Kim who starts an udder 3 weeks before and Odette who always seems to have a small udder that grows a week before.

I would get Penny scanned bc I like to know what I need to feed them. When Kim threw me a surprise baby she was not fat enough and milking really dragged her down. Our winters are REALLY cold and with their long winter coats it is hard to see if they are well covered on not. I up their feeds to help them keep warm but if they are pregnant they need even more.

I think I am woffling, sorry.





P.S Suzie's booty is really changing


----------



## cassie (Sep 15, 2011)

no your not woffling Renee!!





every bit of info you give me is SO helpful!! I think I will get the vet out the day after Suzie foals to make sure Suzie has passed everything ok, I might get him to test Penny aswell



also if Penny is in foal... though if she is she still has a way to go I will need to seperate her from Smartie as the time draws near... lol but I will cross that bridge IF i come to it lol right now I'm concentrating on my beautiufl Suzie n her baby



n of course Penny n Smartie hehe.

now I'm waffling LOL

her booty is changing isn't it



I just noticed it aswell





well I'm going to bed now.

night all thanks for watching Suzie cam





morning Diane n Anna



night my aussie friends


----------



## Wings (Sep 15, 2011)

If you want the vet to examine the placenta and bag then wrap it in a towel and place it in a bucket of cold water in the laundry. Preserves the bag, avoids the smell!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 15, 2011)

Think even Suzie is tapping her lil hoof now 



 still standing..ohhh and poohing


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 15, 2011)

cassie said:


> ok n Suzie pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That belly and udder are getting huge! Yeah Suzie


----------



## Eagle (Sep 15, 2011)

I am just popping out to collect Alby from school


----------



## MeganH (Sep 15, 2011)

Lindi-loo said:


> Think even Suzie is tapping her lil hoof now
> 
> 
> 
> still standing..ohhh and poohing


Agree! Yay for progress!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 15, 2011)

That udder looks great 



 getting excited now


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 15, 2011)

Shes still standing..dont think shes gona risk laying down until shes really tired must be hard work getting back up now


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry my friends - had a bit of a day and not had time to get to the old laptop!

Such a nice day here I just had to get out and start some work on the jungle I call a garden, then around lunchtime Cathy arrived, bringing back another mare and three of the yearlings, so quick sort out of fields, deciding where we wanted them to go, then we changed our minds, more re-shuffling etc etc. Eventually got things sorted, hopefully with everyone happy with their new arrangements!!

Then spent an hour with Cathy sorting out some AMHA papers, and by that time it was teatime and the day had gone.

So am just catching up........WOW Cassie, Suzie is certainly showing some progress - in fact quite a lot of progress.






Now another set of pictures in four days time should really show how fast she is moving??

As for the sweet Penny, hummmmm.....well, yes, I think you could find yourself with another little baby to love and care for.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 15, 2011)

I am glad you are o.k Anna, how wonderful to have a nice day.






Hi Diane



I hope you are well





Suzie is at the door and looking a bit restless.

I am off to put the kids to bed, if I don't fall asleep with them I will pop in later


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL!! Diane - she sure does love her food.





Sorry Cassie, not been much use with the Suzie watching today, and now having had a shower and something to eat, I find I'm in need of my bed!

So nite nite all - have a good day Cassie. I will try to be around more tomorrow.


----------



## cassie (Sep 15, 2011)

no worries Anna, I'm just glad everything is ok





p.s whoever rang me last night when the cam was down THANKYOU!



computer restarted itself so camera went down...

Suzie's udder is a little bigger again this morning





Diane we leave 4:30am the 27th September, Suzie has 11 days to make her baby known



lol

please baby girl! your so close!!!

I think I better just have mid wife backup just in case... lol its definitley a nail biter!! LOL

ok another 4 days n I'll take some more pics....

will be working at the vets tomorrow, and I'm on call on Sunday, its also my mums 50th birthday, so will be a busy weekend, she was hoping for a foal for her birthday, sorry mum don't know if its going to happen LOL

glad you all had a good day, get a good night sleep





she definitley LOVES her food LOL


----------



## cassie (Sep 15, 2011)

meant to be 30 degrees, on the weekend, I gues we will find out if the warm weather brings on foaling!!



let it be true, lol let it be true!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 16, 2011)

cassie said:


> meant to be 30 degrees, on the weekend, I gues we will find out if the warm weather brings on foaling!!
> 
> 
> 
> let it be true, lol let it be true!!!!






rain here every day ....

I thought the same with the weather,, may put them off foaling

hope the sunny days make suzie foal


----------



## Wings (Sep 16, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'm guessing that temperature is celius?? Goodness knows, 30 degrees here would be below freezing!!!



Yup, we use civilized measurements over here


----------



## Wings (Sep 16, 2011)

That we do


----------



## cassie (Sep 16, 2011)

lol sorry Diane um, 30 degrees celcius is 86 degrees farenheight LOL (sp)

seems SO much hotter in farenheit LOL

yeah would love a tongue poking out emoticon!!





Smartie just has his rug on this arvo, he ripped his good hood!!!






naughty naughty Smartie!!!!

will have to buy a new one now! no saving that one



LOL

very humid day here today, wish it would storm!


----------



## Wings (Sep 16, 2011)

I hate humid weather, so do the girls (the boys not so much oddly enough!) when the weather finally breaks and we get soaked you can just feel the relief!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 16, 2011)

Suzie is grazing happily in the sun


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 16, 2011)

Morning all.





Weather nice here this morning, but heavy rain forecast for this afternoon and the weekend is supposed to be windy with wet spells - do wish we could get more than a couple of days of warmth before the wet and windy returns!





Not had a good start to the day - made my early cuppa, left the spoon in the cup as I needed to finish stirring it, moved my arm and caught the spoon, cup went over, boiling hot tea spilt down my trouser leg and covered my foot - got a burned instep!! Lots of curses filled the air!!

Suzie was grazing happily, now she's standing down by the bottom gateway, perhaps hoping that she might be allowed through before the end of the day? The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 16, 2011)

Anna sorry to hear about your poor foot



be careful!!

Diane you are a scream





I have just poop picked my fields



my horses are all under 30" but their poop sure isn't mini, now I have a bad back





Suzie is in for the night and standing quietly


----------



## Eagle (Sep 16, 2011)

Where is Suzie ???


----------



## Eagle (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks Cassie


----------



## cassie (Sep 16, 2011)

no worries... sorry I didn't read your msgs earlier... was at youth... Thankyou SO MUCH!!!





I must not have latched the gate properly, she was LYING down in her paddock when I got home!!!






gorgeous little girl, went straight back to bed



love my baby girl so much/

well I'm exhausted... vets tomorrow, have to get up early to get stuff ready for mums birthday dinner



we are having some friends come over and I need to vacuum my room LOL

sorry to hear about your morning Anna,

be careful... we can't have you hurting yourself! your much to loved for that!!





ok well off to bed, heres hoping I wake to a huge udder like jenny!! hehe ( I can dream can't I LOL )

night all and thankyou!!!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 16, 2011)

Sleep well Cassie and yes dream hard it just might happen 



 ..Poor you Anna not a good way to start your day..Im sure thats very sore..Suzie looks just fine standing again but happy


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 16, 2011)

Ooooo have I missed something - "Jenny has a huge udder"?????





My foot is much better now, thank you.



I just have a red patch to mark the spot, but have to say I was a bit hurt with the reaction of my animals (M and two of the cats) when it happened. There I was, in pain, hopping around the kitchen on one leg, cursing away and they took absolutely no notice! It was almost as if all this was my normal behaviour every morning...........on the other hand ........maybe my early morning activities are a bit...........strange at times.





Renee, you need to train your lot to use a loo/poo corner - just like the clever Suzie does.........well should do!



Hope your back feels better tomorrow.

Cassie good luck with your juggling of work and birthday party plans, I'm sure Sunday will prove a great success.





Off to do my boys now - Suz is grazing her stable happily, she's certainly had a more relaxed night tonight!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 16, 2011)

Hahaaa Jenny has a huge udder, ROFL look out!! They may try to milk you. Lol

I am glad your foot is better Anna, I burnt myself last winter with a hot water bottle, i was holding it to my chest and squeezing the air out when boiling hot water came out and burnt my boobies ( I think I must have squeezed too much) doh! lol anyway my saggy boobies were lovely and perky for a week even if they were very sore.

Suzie your mum is very lucky to have you and she has done a great job raising you. Say Happy Birthday from me.

Hugs renee

Night Anna


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 16, 2011)

I have to say - looking at Suzie outside eating her brekkers - she has a lovely large tummy!!

Hope you have a good day Cassie.





Night Renee - sweet dreams.


----------



## cassie (Sep 16, 2011)

ok, I totally didn't realise I did that lol woops Sorry Jenny, LOL




ROFL!!

not much progress overnight for Suzie....





another day... 10 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

uh oh!!

off to work catch you all laters!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 16, 2011)

Alright Suzie, it is time to get down to business!



your mommy is leaving in 10 days!!!!!!!!



You need to help her out with her worries, and push that cute little filly out



We are all ready and waiting for you sweet girl


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 16, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Hahaaa Jenny has a huge udder, ROFL look out!! They may try to milk you. Lol
> 
> I am glad your foot is better Anna, I burnt myself last winter with a hot water bottle, i was holding it to my chest and squeezing the air out when boiling hot water came out and burnt my boobies ( I think I must have squeezed too much) doh! lol anyway my saggy boobies were lovely and perky for a week even if they were very sore.
> 
> ...






come on stop picking on me ROFL,, I wish i did have big udders


----------



## Eagle (Sep 17, 2011)

Cassie I think you need to put a large photo of Anna in Suzie's stall and tell her that she is coming over to horsey sit and teach her some bedroom manners, I am sure she will foal fast





What do you think Anna, fancy a holiday down under?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2011)

To get away from this miserable wet weather and the coming winter?? WOW! I'm packing my suitcase right now!





I would just love to meet and spend time with Suzie, Penny and Smartie (and you of course Cassie), but I would be really worried about foaling out someone else's mare - taking responsibility for one's own mares is one thing, but foaling someone else's is an entirely different consideration!

Apart from that, Suzie would have to get used to me camping out in the corner of her stable - just so I could scoop up her droppings as soon as she did them. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 17, 2011)

Well perhaps you could go to Fiji for Cassie then but I don't feel comfy sending you alone with your poorly foot so I better come with you





Joking aside, how are you today, I see you were up early? I hope you are o.,k


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2011)

Funnily enough I was just thinking about picking you up on my way to Aussieland - I would enjoy the company and we could share a break away from home stresses - but the sound of a break in Fiji is sounding quite an alternative. LOL!!

Foot seems to be fully recovered, thanks, just the red mark but no soreness. Loved the story of your episode with the hot water bottle - the best invention since the wheel IMO - I have had many similar near misses in the past!

Yep, I was around early this morning. Actually managed to sleep from 1am to 6am without waking, something I rarely do. Was restless coz I remember hearing the rain, but didn't actually wake up wake up, so managed one long sleep. Wish it would happen every night!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 17, 2011)

That's great, isn't it wonderful when you wake up refreshed.



They forecast rain for here this afternoon which would be wonderful, it hasn't rained properly for months





I think I will go shopping today for a new bikini



Fiji is calling


----------



## cassie (Sep 17, 2011)

LOL hi girls!

Suzie hasn't Touched her food AT ALL tonight!! and has only been pushing her hay around,... I'm a little bit worried!!!!

well I have the BEST solution girls!

Anna n Renee, you can come over... Suzie will have the foal 1 week before we go... you then can have a fun week with me n Suzie, Smartie n Penny...

then we all repack our bags n catch a plane to Fiji!!!!



lovin the sound of that??? I am!!!!





exhasuted after a hectic day at work...

have to head back over there tomorrow morning and night so a very busy weekend, friends over right now, so I won't be on much... thanks for watching.

oh n what do you think about Suzie not touching her food??!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 17, 2011)

hhmmmm could be that baby is taking up too much room and she doesn't feel hungry orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr it could be that baby is coming





Lets see if she eats it later.

Great idea Cassie, i will start packing. heheheeeeeeee


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm already packed - just waiting for the word to be off!





Suz has been nibbling most of the day so maybe she's just not feeling hungry - foal pressing on her stomach? Will be watching her carefully for any odd signs Cassie.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2011)

Suzie is not looking very comfortable is she, bless her. Doing some heavy breathing too!


----------



## cassie (Sep 17, 2011)

yeah, then down flat for 2 seconds, then struggled to get up then walking with tail held high!! come on baby girl!! a foal tonight would make my mummy n me very happy!!!

sometimes Suzie will leave a bit at the bottom but she hadn't even touched it!!

I'm going to get some sleep but will have barn alarm up... please let me know of anything!

night all n thankyou!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2011)

Think she might be eating some of her food now - has she still got some left in her bowl or do you keep her hay near her door Cassie? Cant see her clearly, but from her head movements I'm sure she's munching!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 17, 2011)

I am here for a few more hours but then I am going to a friends for dinner


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 17, 2011)

sat here watching Suzie standing and snoozing she was heavy breathing a bit with flared nostrils then all of a sudden crashed to the floor..did anyone else see that 



 Im sure she meant to as in laying down but geez scared me the way she did it.. I thought she fell over..shes happy snoozing now although doesnt look comfortable at all with that big belly bless her and shes still heavy breathing.. I will have her up on cam for the rest of the afternoon now


----------



## Eagle (Sep 17, 2011)

Diane, it goes without saying that you are coming, you are flying the darn plane



NO



or



please.

Did everything go as planned with your sports car??





Hugs Renee


----------



## Eagle (Sep 17, 2011)

you didn't get it!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 17, 2011)

oh please do


----------



## Eagle (Sep 17, 2011)

OMG Diane, he is just adorable! In the first pic he looks like a wild mustang in mini





I WANT HIM.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 17, 2011)

Hh La La, I did not see that last picture!! what, were you afraid I was going to hi jack the trailer?

but stop showing off, Cam can do the trick in the first picture too..thats not so special!!





I told you before Diane, Hes beautiful!! you deserve nothing less and Im thrilled for you and what he will help do w/your Falabella program.

Just out of curiosity, are there enough Falabellas here in the states that there could ever be a separate class/classes for them say at Nationals? or would they be more in "color classes" With their rounder hoofs and I think the rib and other characteristics thats Im sure Im not aware of.. they would/should be judged differently wouldnt they? Just a newbie wondering.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 17, 2011)

Stand in line little Miss Renee





doesnt he look like a little spit fire!!

Thats O.K. Im happy with my handsome little Nicky and Cam!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 17, 2011)

What a handsome boy





Suzie looks more comfortable now laying flat out 1 eye open


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 17, 2011)

Darn...your no fun!!





Interresting...will wait to see what Anna says.

As a breeder/promoter whould you or other breeders like to see some separate classes or does it not make to much difference....certainlly doesnt hurt to have some Falabellas winning some huge classes at national level such as your little El Rey and KC's Dad ( driving too !! )

Sorry Miss Cassie, just realized Im not only attempting to hi jack my first falabella but now Im hijacking your thread!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my! I disappear off for my regular 2 hours rest (Doc's orders) and what happens? You lot go mad!!

Renee is fueling up the plane - thank goodness, do hurry up. Diane is complaining coz she wants to come too - silly billy, she might have known that she would be collected en route!

Then Diane is smashing up cars, ordering a Ferrari that doesn't arrive, but turns into a much better looking, sleek lined, horse powered 4 x 4 - 0 to 60 in 30 seconds I shouldn't be suprised!!








I shouldn't be suprised if all this exciting talk is affecting poor Suzie, who does seem to be very restless and uncomfortable tonight, bless her.





Regarding Falabellas, yes we have classes specially for them over here, three different classes, because under the IMHPS umbrella we have three different registries for Falabellas - one for those from Argentina with genuine Argentinian registration and DNA'd, one for all other fully bred Falabellas (bred outside Argentina) and one for any part bred Falabellas. My boy was born and bred in Argentina and has all his paperwork, but I dont own any other 'full' Falabellas, only half-breds - his offspring.

There are a great number of Falabellas - and their offspring - here in the UK, but I think that because we are such a small 'nation' these horses stand a better chance of getting to the shows, therefore it is worth putting on classes for them. In the US travelling distances might make it difficult to get enough entries to make the 'special' classes worth while??

Poor Suzie really isn't doing very well tonight is she? I've got to go do my boys now - hope some of you will keep a watch over her?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes Iv been watching her last few hours too shes pretty restless poor girl..come on baby I think its almost time


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm back.






Boys done, dog walked, cats fed - now I'll keep Suzie up on the cam while getting my own food.

I really hope she has a better night tomorrow poor girl - or better still, she produces the little pest that is causing all the trouble.


----------



## Wings (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh wow Diane he is spectacular!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks Anna, its great you have so many classes just for them!!

Suzi is looking rather hungry...should I be surprised!! She and peanut will never miss a meal!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 17, 2011)

Hurry up Cassie, Suzie needs her breakfast.





She has not had an easy night poor girl, perhaps a bit of time out and a good roll will help her.





Hope your day goes well Cassie and Happy Birthday to your Mum.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought for sure it would of been her day, not eating, not comfy, just not Suzie


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 17, 2011)

good morning and good evening

still no baby come on suzie

any changes yet


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 17, 2011)

looks like you have a nice fine day today.

here in perth its raining raining and more rain all week

do you think the rain will put them off foaling???????????????


----------



## cassie (Sep 17, 2011)

we have heat heat heat!!! it was 9"30am and already 30 degrees!! lol its very nice weather here today... her bag is a little bigger this morning





I think its 4 days... maybe I should go out n take some pics...

she really wasn't herself last night, REALLY sooky!!! hopefully won't be too much longer! poor baby girl!!

she is have so much trouble trying to scratch her back leg lol 5 minutes of positioning and balancing herself, quickly has a scratch before she falls over LOL

poor little girl!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 17, 2011)

cassie said:


> we have heat heat heat!!! it was 9"30am and already 30 degrees!! lol its very nice weather here today... her bag is a little bigger this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Suzie. Hey Suzie, you know there is a way to relieve some of that uncomfortableness!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 18, 2011)

weres the pictures cassie


----------



## cassie (Sep 18, 2011)

lol hold your horses Jenny!! LOL we only just got back from having lunch with my mums family for her birthday, getting changed will go take some quick pics, (prob won't be able to post them till later tho cos I have to head back to the vets for the evening meal for the animals, and meds... if I go now... then I won't be as tired to go later LOL n I can relax!!! mmmm love that word!!



its been a crazy weekend!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 18, 2011)

It got warm down here as well Cassie. I wanted to find a way to attach my drink bottle to my mouth so my hands where free for showing



not sure that look will become popular though! Suzie will be wanting to drop that bundle soon to get her figure back for summer


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 18, 2011)

I see our lovely Suz is in for the night - is she eating her food Cassie? I really hope she has a better night tonight, just hated seeing her so uncomfortable last night, wanted to get over there and give her hugs and scratches, bless her.


----------



## cassie (Sep 18, 2011)

haha yeah got to 32 degrees today!! dropped back to a 17 degree night, so quite cold after the day we have had...

ok as requested... here are the pics from tonight!! they aren't very good ones sorry I'll take better ones tomorrow!

but take a look at those boobies!! she has gone like Sweety and gotten bigger over the course of the afternoon... hmm strange, but I'm excited... sorry bout the pics, her udder still isn't huge... but we are getting somewhere!!





ok comparison from 3 days ago!!
















really not good pics sorry,

but what do you all think??

lol she has uneven boobies!!!! but that comparison is AWESOME!!! YAY FOR CHANGES!!!

Anna, she has been hoing into her food again which is VERY good!! hopefully that means she will have a more comfy night tonight!!!

I'm going to head to bed soon, its heaps early but its veen a CRAZY weekend and I am exhausted!!


----------



## Wings (Sep 18, 2011)

Definetly filling up there! Come on Suzie!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 18, 2011)

The pics are great Cassie - she really is moving along.





In fact she COULD fill those boobies more or less as she foals! She really doesn't look at all comfortable again tonight, just wondering if the foal is moving and is lying 'across' right now - hopefully it/she will soon complete the move down into foaling position and then "BINGO" she will be on her way!!

If you go to bed now Cassie and Suzie is as restless and uncomfortable tonight as she was last night, then I shall expect to see you out there giving her cuddles, love and company somewhere around mid-night, or even just sitting quietly with her, coz I really think she needed you last night.





Wishing you both a peaceful night!


----------



## cassie (Sep 18, 2011)

lol ok Anna I will set my alarm. n anytime you think I should be out there just hit low alert on barn alarm, I have it up loud, n will wake up





exciting to see that progress... will take better pics in the morning!





night all!! msg me or hit barn alarm if your concerned with anything


----------



## Eagle (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes Cassie , 3 hours sleep then off to check Suzie please, don't rely on all of us today as it is Sunday and we all have families etc. I have had a crazy morning on MS and I have rung the States 3 times for cams down and escaped horses. Saturdays and Sundays there aren't enough people watching for you to sleep all through the night with Suzie progressing so well.

Be a good girl Cassie or Anna and I will come over and sought you out


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes Cassie - a difficult day for me to keep watching too - Cathy will be here shortly so we are once again moving a small group of a couple of oldies and the yearling fillies to a field where they have a barn for shelter, plus some worming to be done. Plus my compulsory afternoon siesta, so I will be away from the cam for at least 4 or 5 hours!!

I usually get back to watching Suzie during MY evening time (from around 3 or 4am your time), so you will have to try to keep alert and checking yourself regularly for the next few hours. Remember, Suzie could foal at any time from now on!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 18, 2011)

wow huge change ........nipples are starting to seperate



:yeah





she may beat sweety???????????????????


----------



## cassie (Sep 18, 2011)

just checked Suzie, all good... she was down flat... a few rolls n then got back up... now standing again, looking pretty restful not stressed, will wake up in a few hours though...


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice changes happening


----------



## MeganH (Sep 18, 2011)

Yayyyyyy! GO SUZIE!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 18, 2011)

Well done Cassie! I did pop in to see Suzie around 3.30am - your time - while having a cuppa and watched for around 20 minutes - so glad to see that she seemed more peaceful/normal, bless her. She doesn't want too many nights like her last one, far too tiring for her and she needs her rest on her run up to foaling. Perhaps her naughty bubby has changed to a more comfortable position for her.





She's wandering around gathering munchies now, and has even managed to keep most of her droppings out of her bedroom!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 18, 2011)

WOW great pictures 



 shes so much bigger and yes I agree after her really uncomfortable night she could go anytime..have you seen the baby moving last few days??..I remember that being the final stage before delivery for me (or my mare i should say) no baby movements..shes looking great 





 

Sorry I havnt been here much to watch her today



had a busy day with Rugby but will be here for the next few hours watching with excitment


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 18, 2011)

She keeps "dancing" back and forth in her stall, and I thought she might look promising there for awhile, but then she just heard something outside.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 18, 2011)

the food bucket maybe 



 shes deff got her "is it breakfast time yet" look going on 



 a lil premature maybe


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL!! Our Suzie gets earlier and earlier with her breakfast thoughts!

Nice peaceful night compared with the last one.





Having a few laptop problems here so will say "Morning Cassie" and "nite nite everyone"


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 18, 2011)

Goodnight Anna sweet dreams


----------



## cassie (Sep 18, 2011)

goodnight Anna n Renee n Lindi!! took some better pics this morning!

I woke up several times last night n she was nice n comfy all times, I have put some extra straw down this morning, but I will be watching her really close today!!! COME ON SUZIE!!!





ok, this morning went to feed her n clean up her MANY poops n she did something VERY strange for her...

I was near the left wall with the poop bucket n Suzie cam in between me n the wall... did a wee, then walked back over to her feed bin... didn't eat though, she then started pawing... circling... then lay down RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME!!! VERY heavy breathing n I was thinking she is going to foal!!! lol

she then did about 3-4 half rolls then got back up n ate more brekky lol





so I will be watching her very close today I think!!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 18, 2011)

ok pics...
















what do you think??


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 18, 2011)

good morning and good evening all

well it does look like the race is on sweety looks about the same as suzie



:yeah



:yeah





will take some photos of sweety today an post on her thread..


----------



## cassie (Sep 18, 2011)

oooo that is EXCITING Jenny, maybe Suz n Sweety will foal on the same night!!

come on Stormy you need to catch up!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 18, 2011)

some major butt rubbing on the fence...





sorry bout the cam moving round so much! its pretty windy here again today!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 18, 2011)

I am sooooo excited for you Cassie, some real changes, and looking ready any time now!



cant wait. I wish Stormy would get the Sweety and Suzie memo.


----------



## cassie (Sep 18, 2011)

won't be long now Kara!!!



I am so excited!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow she is moving fast now, not long for sure. Check your foaling kit Cassie and cancel your evening activities for this week, yippeee


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 19, 2011)

omg omg are things happening ..iam getting excited toooooo for you


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Wow she is moving fast now, not long for sure. Check your foaling kit Cassie and cancel your evening activities for this week, yippeee


I was thinking the exact same thing Renee



I'm now glad we lost soccer last week... means no game this week which I think is good... Wednesday could be her night...

would hate to miss out on pilates tomorrow night, but I might I'll see how she looks...



thinking I should also start taking nanna naps in the arvo so I can be awake for late night visits LOL

I'm so sick of all the teasing about Suzie, not being pregnant... phantom pregancy... foaling while we are away!!!!

I smile n laugh but inside it really frustrates me! how they can joke about something like this when I have been waiting so long, and she is getting SO close!!

Suzie will prove them wrong soon!!





your prayers are defintley helping!! thankyou everyone!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 19, 2011)

Now now Cassie, calm down. One of the lesson you need to learn in life is that this world is full of jerks



sorry but it is true, just ignore the stupid comments and humour them by smiling sweetly, it isn't worth getting yourself upset.

great idea about napping when you can but I really don't think you should be going off your property from now on, do you remember how it took me 2 hours to get hold of you when Suzie escaped? we wouldn't want that to happen when she foals



If you insist on going then you MUST keep your phone on you at ALL times. I think you have a few more days but wdik as she is progressing really well and could make those last changes very fast. Have you tried milking her? ( stop shouting at me Anna



) this would be a good time to start.

hugs


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

lol I'm calm again really... its just getting to me a little bit now... but I'll stop LOL I'll be smiling very sweetly when I go up n tell them that my beautiful Suzie has foaled a beautiful foal!!! LOL then they will have to put up with me talking about it all the time!!! (evil laugh) I will get my reward!!!!






yes sorry bout friday night... I didn't have any pockets LOL don't worry my phone will be on me AT ALL TIMES from now on...

I might try test her tonight... she lets me feel her udder and everything... I just don't want to wreck anyrthing LOL


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 19, 2011)

I would worry about what other people think

we all no she's in foal thats the main thing............


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 19, 2011)

cassie said:


> I'm so sick of all the teasing about Suzie, not being pregnant... phantom pregancy... foaling while we are away!!!!
> 
> I smile n laugh but inside it really frustrates me! how they can joke about something like this when I have been waiting so long, and she is getting SO close!!
> 
> Suzie will prove them wrong soon!!



Yes I has all that too and it really isnt funny as your questioning it yourself 100 times a day as it is..shes deff ready though now and like you say she will prove them all wrong very soon





Haha almost forgot to add..when it starts keep calm and enjoy the moment..because the excitment does increase at least a million times


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

lol aww thankyou Lindi!!





yeah thats exactly what I mean lol it raises my stress levels becuase I doubt myself... but you girls have been GREAT!! I don't know what I would have done without you all!





thanks a million!!

going out to feed them now n put them to bed


----------



## Wings (Sep 19, 2011)

How's the weather treating you up there?

So lovely down here right now, I'm going to have to do a seperate trip when it gets dark to put the show horses rugs back on!

Now if only mares would foal in this instead of windy stormy days!


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

LOL the weather is beautiful!!!! another gorgeous day, n night!!



perfect foaling weather!!





I'm the same with Smartie





ok I tested Suzie's milk n she is sitting at 6.8 which is lower then the normal 7.2!!! but says foaling not likely, test twice daily for sudden drop in ph...

her udder is very hard though... not sure what that means? n quite warm... but it was a warm day so I'm sure that is normal





don't know if I will test twice a day, maybe at night time I will


----------



## Eagle (Sep 19, 2011)

I only tested once a day when I brought her in for dinner at around 18.00 pm but they do suggest twice a day to give you more warning. i would do it once a day until she drops to 6,4.


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

thats exactly what I was thinking thanks Renee





p.s I wonder where Anna is this morning... Diane should still be sleeping LOL

but I hope everything is ok


----------



## Eagle (Sep 19, 2011)

I have been wondering about Anna too, I hope she is o.k. I think her lap top was playing up last night, maybe that is the problem?

i wonder if Diane has Volt in bed with her


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 19, 2011)

cassie said:


> LOL the weather is beautiful!!!! another gorgeous day, n night!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






PH has droped



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 19, 2011)

I bet Anna is having a lay in with her tea and bickies after looking out the window and seeing yet another gloomy day 



 and I bet Diane has been in Volt's bed with him just watching 



 and enjoying


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

lol I totally agree with the both of you! I would want to spend the day in bed if it was a gloomy day... this gorgeous weather makes you want to go out n do things!!!



hopefully its making Suzie want to do SOMETHING too LOL

yeah its exciting Jenny, will be very excited when it drops to 6.4/6.0!!!!! then I will be up all night



LOL


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

very heavy breathing from Suz, n has just gone out flat!! I love her pretty ltitle head!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 19, 2011)

Suzie is weight shifting, and doing some tail swishing. Com on Suzie, your ph is dropping, and you are ready, lets go baby.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry about people teasing you about no foal, i know how you feel too, with you yourself having doubts and fears about everything. But, Suzie looks like she is now develpoing closer everyday, I can't wait to watch, then see a beautiful color picture of her on here!!! Go Suzie Go Suzie!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 19, 2011)

LOL!! I'm here my friends - spying on you all and on the lovely Suzie. Did have what I thought was laptop problems, but it was the electric supply. Not the mains this time, but we have the folk who are buying part of our farm from us staying here right now, and they have an electrical supply from our house to their mobile home via an extension lead. Think the rain got in somewhere as it was on and off like a yoyo yesterday and again today. They are working on it at the moment so still a bit 'iffy'.

Latest pics of Suzie really show a sharp move in the right direction Cassie!








Plus I have no objection against you milk testing at this stage if it helps you, but be warned, someone else on LB had their mare foal at 6.8 I seem to remember, but maybe they missed that final drop?

I agree with Renee, keep that phone charged up, and preferably right in your hand, if you have to leave the place over the next few days.





Not long to go now my friend!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 19, 2011)

LOL!! Suzie says that if you are not bringing her breakfast Cassie, then she might as well use her bowl or door for a good old botty scratch!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 19, 2011)

Well Cassie, I worked all day and thought little Suz may have gone today so rushed right in the check...looks like a little more of a bit to go by the reading of the posts.

I know it seems like ages ago but didnt Cam stay at 6.8 only for a few hours before foaling but was at 7.0 for awhile. I'll have to go back and check. but I do know it dropped within a couple hours.

Sorry i dont post much ...have been busy at work,but I still check in on Suzie when I can. I'll have to remind Diane to call me when she goes in labor b/c i no longer have the MS alarm on. Hugs to you both and



to Renee,Anna and Diane!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

morning all...

Suzie's udder is smaller this morning



what can that mean?!

ITS 7 DAYS TILL WE GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was hoping for progress this morning... not a backward step....








another hot day on the way... I got a new rug for Penny yesterday, but might not put it on till tomorrow, it has burgundy stitching n lining n I think should look quite nice with her coat colour





I don't want her coat to bleach from the sun...

well off to work... kinda hoping she might get bigger in the arvo like she did on sunday...



doubt it will happen though...

Diane her poops are actually all cow patties besides one n 2 were very mushy!!!

she is VERY Soft behind!! n quite red.....just this udder stuff grrrr


----------



## Wings (Sep 19, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Don't fret the udder. She has enough milk in there to foal and have plenty for baby! Remember, there are mares that foal with NO udder.



That's what caught me out with Ashanti


----------



## MeganH (Sep 19, 2011)

So exciting, Cassie! I am watching!

My hubby was on the computer when I was cooking dinner and he x'ed out of my cams and the alarm!




Everything is up and running again though


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

ok thanks everyone... just stresses me out hehe

I would hate for her to foal while we are away!





I'll be keeping a good eye on her from work today... if anyone see's anything I have barn alarm up...

she is more relaxed behind n soft than I have seen her...



hoping her udder will get bigger in the arvo like it did on sunday!!

sorry bout the camera, the wind is knocking it round like crazy!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 19, 2011)

cassie said:


> ok thanks everyone... just stresses me out hehe
> 
> I would hate for her to foal while we are away!
> 
> ...


I'm sure Suzie knows what she is doing,



I think she is just trying to keep you on your toes!



Silly sweet girl. Isn't it so frustrating though, when you check them one day and it looks like a go, then the next looks like they went backwards?!!!!!!



Stormy did the same to me this evening (I will post on Stormy's thread that) I think Suzie is really close, like within a day or two. BWDIK


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> I'm sure Suzie knows what she is doing,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I sure hope your right Kara!!! Suzie is very agitated today, will go eat some grass then, move away, go somewhere else to eat... walk a bit... here comes little Penny having a gallop LOL

its really really windy here today!!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 19, 2011)

some major butt rubbing, though I would call it more pushing then rubbing!! Penny going for a nice big gallop wind got her all frisky! wish I was home videoing it!!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 19, 2011)

Im excited to read how much progress Suzie has made in the last few days since i have had a chance to check in on her!!



Not long to go now! I hope she gets down to business real soon, so you get time to play with your new baby before you go away Cass.

Goooo Suzie!!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Renee!! do you think by the pics she will have it before we go?!






oh n sorry bout the camera angle everyone! it fell off just as I got out there luckily it didn't fall to the ground, was still just hanging by one of the nails phew, I couldn't get it back up into position as I had to go back to work but will have a play with it after


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 20, 2011)

hows that beatifull girl suzie going any change in her udder YET


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

it was smaller this morning



hoping that she will get bigger during the day again, forgot to check at lunch silly me






she was VERY relaxed n loose behind this morning so I'm thinking it can't be too much longer... but the udder thing is concerning me still


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont no what that means either iam a beginner too

she;s just trying to trick you

its probaly normaly BWIK


----------



## Eagle (Sep 20, 2011)

Morning all



(well Anna and Lindi) and afternoon and evening all





Cassie stay calm! as Diane has told you at this point anything could happen.

At this stage I feel you should check her 3 times a day, with Suzie's character it won't upset her at all as she loves your attention and being your first time you should write down what you see. She could change very fast and if you forget to check her you will have no idea. As Heidi mentioned, Suzie's milk could change within 2-3 hours so don't forget to test.

Are you listening?????



Am I being bossy



O.k o.k I will go and get a cup of tea now.

Hugs Aunty Renee


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks n morning Aunty Renee!



how is the weather for you over there?!

I have a diary that I write stuff in for her





I'm trying, really I am...








I meant to check at lunch, but Fuss n I (oh sorry Fuss is my brother Russell) Fuss is my nickname for him hehe

anways we were taking some pics of the ponies with his proffesional camera LOL so hopefully I will be able to show off some cool pics soon!! it was hard with the wind, so we will do another shoot another time... hoopefully when they are looking better LOL

then the camera mucked up so I had to fix it! 1 hour till I go home n will check her out then





still not sure If I will go to Pilates tonight... would really like to... but if Suz is looking close I might just do a workout at home as its 20 min to Pilates!!



kinda a little far if she decides to foal!


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

well her udder is no bigger then this morning



but she is VERY Soft behind... not very relaxed when I checked but I had just been hammering outside her stable...

pilates?

do you think I can?! I would be back at 9...


----------



## Eagle (Sep 20, 2011)

O.k Cassie, I will watch her for you.


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 20, 2011)

Cass, anything can happen at this point. The udder shrinking is normal, generally before they increase back up and STAY that way.

But i think Suzie will be one to get just about full overnight, and then that next day will fill completely through the day. Thats my guess...



I do hope its before you have to leave, and it very well could be!





BTW, my mares all have foaled at 6.8pH. Paris foaled at 7.2pH. Thats using the pool test strips & diluting with distilled water 1:3 - not sure what you have?

Hopefully she has more progress through the night


----------



## Eagle (Sep 20, 2011)

Cassie, I think at this point you are going to have to make arrangements for Suzie, with only a week to go it doesn't give you much time. Who are your neighbours that breed mini's? Are they the ones that threw the party?



Do they have the possibility to take Suzie for you? I don't know if leaving her at home alone is a good idea, we can watch her and call people but we can't cut a sac and if whoever we call isn't there on time we would be sitting here helpless.





I can't remember if you said whether someone was coming to house sit, if so who is this person and can we ring them in the middle of the night? Can they ring your neighbours in the middle of the night?

Sorry Cassie but I like to know things are organised in time or else I panic. I am sure if "we" get everything planned she will foal before you go bc that is the way things go





Hugs Aunty Renee


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 20, 2011)

Very wise Renee. I think thats a good idea Cassie. Time to make some arrangements if you havent already. You dont want to be stressing out at the last minute if Suz hasnt foaled. At least you still have time right now, and you can finalise arrangements and be assured all will be under control.

I do hope she looks after you and foals before you leave though.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 20, 2011)

renee that is a great idea getting everyones phone numbers



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 20, 2011)

Morning everyone.





Sorry, was posting on all the other threads this morning, leaving Suzie's till last, and Cathy had an emergency with her dog - coughing a lot/choking - so had to leave the laptop in a hurry to offer assistance and advice. All well now apart from the occasional cough, but she's off to the vet this afternoon for a check over.

I see the lovely Suz is in for the night and have just watched Cassie picking droppings (



) and checking her - did you do a milk check Cassie, if so how are the results?

Think you should do as Auntie Renee says and make sure you have FULL AND WELL ORGANISED backup for if Suzie hangs on with her foaling - although I too think she may well foal before you go.





Hope some of the pics that you and Fuss took will come out - would love to see them please.


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

hi All, I didn't do a milk test tonight... because her bag was smaller... I don't know LOL

don't worry Renee I'm already in a panic LOL

ok I have many backups in place, still have to confirm with the pple across the road, our employee Nathan already knows that he will have to have his number on here!! ITS ESSENTIAL lol

I'm going to see if Sandy (lady across the road) will let me put her no on here, will ring her again tomorrow. my best friend n her mum has horses they live 15 min away they have already been watching her on cam, n they will prob come to do the night feeds, another of our employees has had foals before she lives about 5 min down the road n she will be checkin her every now n then, I also have another mini breeder friend who lives bout half an hour away who I might see if she is in the area can come n check on Suz n hopefully the babe! I will be taking Fuss's laptop with us, n I don't know if I will be able to have the camera up... but will definitley have this n marestare up... fiji is 4 hours behind here so I will be up a bit later anyway which will be good,

Nathan will be coming over for dinner on Monday night to go through everything, so I'll get him to wave at the camera so you know who he is





ummmm anything else I have left out??

oh n I will give Aunty Trish n rebekah (my best friend n her mum) my password to here so they can come on n update you girls, n check for any changes, might do the same for Sandy...

believe me this mare is taking up all my thoughts at the moment!!





I'll see if Fuss has uploaded the pics yet...


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

ok headed to bed, Fuss hasn't loaded the pics yet, might try n do it tomorrow...

oh I forgot to add earlier, Suzie's bag was the tiniest bit bigger then when I put her to bed, so hopefully fingers crossed, she will be big again by morning!!!






night all!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 20, 2011)

night cassie iam of to bed soon to

see you in the morning................................


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 20, 2011)

I will have Suzie up most of the day, but will be in and out.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 20, 2011)

After a reasonably normal night with one or two nice long sleeps, Suzie suddenly seems a bit concerned about something over her door again? Perhaps it is Smartie and Penny out in the paddock?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 20, 2011)

Or, as she is now rummaging crossly around in her bedding, perhaps it is because she thinks her breakfast should be arriving LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 20, 2011)

She can't resist her hunger pains anymore so she has decided to eat her bed. Lol


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL!! Typical Suzie.


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds like you have a good list of back ups if she hasnt foaled Cassie. Well done.

Even if they arent all happy to have their phone numbers displayed on here - maybe ask if you can just give them to Nathan, then if he has any questions, concerns, or thinks she is foaling, he will have plenty of people to call if he needs advise or help.

Ok Suzie, hoping Cassie comes on and tells us you have a big full udder this morning


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

ok, I agree she was more comfy last night, lying down everytime I checked on her! even at 5am!! she was lying down!! good girl!

there was a time when through my bleary eyes I thought she was doing a butt tuck but, maybe not lol

her udder is bigger this morning, left boob is prob same size as Sunday again, right boob is a little behind LOL poor Suz has uneven boobies!! LOL

hopefully they will even out over the day, this is what she did on Sunday so... fingers crossed everyone and please keep the prayers coming!!! the Lord is looking after us! my fave verse at the moment (ties in with everything lol)

"Trust in the LORD with all your heart

and lean not on your own understanding;

6 in all your ways submit to him,

and he will make your paths straight."

everytime I'm doubting, I think of that verse n He gives me peace! our God is so awesome!!!

Suzie is VERY relaxed behind n so soft to touch! whole butt moves all over the place :laughter: poor Suz, she does seem to be sunk in a little at the flanks... not sure if this is normal for getting close... but just a change I noticed this morning!

will be checking on her during the day... come on Suz,

6 days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 20, 2011)

That's ok, stormy's udders are usually uneven too. Poor girls, but they obviously have no problem gettin a boyfriend! Haha. Yes Cassie our God is awesome! Amen to that, and thanks for the verse, I can think upon it too.


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> That's ok, stormy's udders are usually uneven too. Poor girls, but they obviously have no problem gettin a boyfriend! Haha. Yes Cassie our God is awesome! Amen to that, and thanks for the verse, I can think upon it too.


glad to be of assistance





too right about them not having problems in the guy department!! LOL





hoping Suzie will fill up during the rest of the day!

she is SO relaxed behind this morning, n red around the lips, she has always been pink not red! (if that makes sense...

hoping the next few days!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh cassie iam praying for you to ...this is gunna be the worst holiday for you if she doesnt foal before you go

and then if she does foal your not gunna wonna leave the foal ...i feel for you would hate to be in your situation





how long you going for???????


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

lol as long as she has the foal before I go I'll have the best holiday!!





cos I know that the foal is safe n on the ground!

we are going for 7 days! from tuesday the 27th till tuesday the 4th



will be so much fun! going on Sunday to get some new cossies!!

Suzie has been holding her tail up really high all day today!

does everyone like the new camera angle?!



no more tilty heads n sore necks!! LOL

she hasn't lay down outside for the past 3 days!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 20, 2011)

cassie said:


> lol as long as she has the foal before I go I'll have the best holiday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Oh tail up could be tonight



:yeah



:yeah





oh 7 days thats not to bad

iam hoping you have a great holiday and i wont to see looks of pictures....


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

haha there will definitley be LOTS of pics!!!!



... wish it was longer we were going away, but given the circumstances I'm glad its not LOL n besides if I like it I can always go back!! LOL


----------



## cassie (Sep 20, 2011)

I have to get the vet out! 



 Smartie I think has had a reaction to something in his eye! its SO swollen!

Penny also has a scratch above her eye! I tell ya she has to do everything the same as him!! LITERALLY! 

I might get her to see how much further she thinks Suzie has... 

she is coming later this arvo, 

so I will be in and out a little bit... poor Smartie, he is so miserable!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh poor smartie,, do lets us no how you get on with the vet


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

I will... she hasn't come yet... prob in the next hour...


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh Cassie I am sorry to hear about Penny and Smarties troubles.





Thanks for finally straightening the outside cam


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Good Morning Cassie saw you n Suzie having a chat just now..I was watching on and off yesterday but didnt get chance to post..I really needed to get some cleaning done around here 



 ..thankflly at last the sun is going to shine today so lotsa outside jobs to be done before the rain comes again 



 Hope all goes well with the vet


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 21, 2011)

Hope all went well with the vet Cassie - bet Smartie has given himself a bump while playing with Penny and she has come out in sympathy? Seriously though, I do hope it turns out to be something 'simple' and he will soon be ok.






Suzie looking 'flatter' in the flanks is GOOD - means the foal is dropping/has dropped into the right position for its birth! COME ON SUZIE!!

Camera angle is brilliant - what a relief for our necks. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

I see you out there Cassie, Has the vet been yet? I wonder if Smartie got something in his eye with all the wind you had?


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 21, 2011)

Is the camera down for anyone else

sorry it just came back on


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

ok... vet has been and gone, Penny has a scratch above her eye... making it sore n swollen, she was given a little bute n should be fine...

I'll report about the others after apparantly we are going down to my grandmas house for dinner, she is literally just down the road I will have my mobile on me...

sorry mum forgot to tell me LOL

we won't be there long... she usually goes to bed at 7pm be back soon sorry everyone


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 21, 2011)

so did the vet have a look at our lovely suzie

what she say ?????????????????


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 21, 2011)

We know you are back Cassie coz Suzie is in and munching her feed!

Sooooo how did it go with Smartie's eye and did the vet have a quick look at Suzie?


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 21, 2011)

well what did the vet say ?????????????????????


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 21, 2011)

A few of mine have sore (just weepy though, not swollen) eyes after the horrible windy day yesterday too. Hopefully its nothing nasty with either of them.

So, how is Suzie looking this afternoon.

I hope you enjoyed your dinner


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

ok sorry!! LOL

um, Smartie needed a sedation (poor silly boy! ) because his eye was too sore wouldn't let us near it!

we checked for any foreign objects nothing... checked for ulsers... nothing... checked the eye to make sure all was ok... all was good!

I should take some pics his eye lid is SO SWOLLEN!!! we think he either banged it REALLY hard!! or he got stung by something n has had an allergic reaction... the way it popped I'm we are heading towards insect bite... he is on bute once a day n eye meds twice a day... if it doesn't clear up by Friday I have to get her back out again to check him again n maybe to xrays



hoping it gets better before then LOL

ummm, Suzie, she didn't really give a good examination of, she had a quick look and thinks she could go any day... or could wait another week or so,depending on her udder



LOL she has a mare due to foal she has been waxed up for the last week!! still no foal!! poor thing LOL

Suzie was acting quite strange this arvo, licking n snuffling EVERYTHING!! dirt, her water trough,! what do you think it could be?

the vet gave her opinion but want to see what you all think...

hope your all having a great day!! night

we had a lovely time at Grandma's she is 88 n has suffered 2 heart attacks n a stroke n everytime keeps coming back so healthy n strong! she is lovliest of ladies and we love her so much!

she has a bit of dimentia (sp) but is really qutie good when we went in she kept saying "I have so much to be thankful for "





let me know what you think of Suzie's behaviour... very interesting. hmm


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

licking means baby is coming


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

good I'm glad you think so thats what the vet said!!!!!!!! she said usually it means labour within 24hours... do you think the same thing!!

SO EXCITED NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:yeah



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok what does yawning mean


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 21, 2011)

cassie said:


> good I'm glad you think so thats what the vet said!!!!!!!! she said usually it means labour within 24hours... do you think the same thing!!
> 
> SO EXCITED NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...






How exciting,,, iam crossing my fingers for you for a foal tonight well it is wednesday after all LOL


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

yawning is the same too I believe!! bwdik LOL

hoping the licking thing is right for baby coming!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

Cassie I have no idea what the technical reason is but I know that I have seen several mares lick the stable walls before foaling. (maybe that want it all clean for their new baby)


----------



## bannerminis (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Guys I am back and just in time by the sounds of it.

Well I never really went away but since our trip to Dublin I have had a sick baby that went on for 10 days then the back to school regime and then since last Thursday kids taking turns with the up and down bug and lucky me suffered with it on Sunday.

Baby sick again and I now need to take out shares in pampers to keep up with the demand.

Aoife who was better is sick again with a temp so home from school again.

I think I am going mad and now as I type this there is a little baby sitting at my feet stinking so will now have to go change her for about the 4th or is it 5th time today and its only lunchtime.

Anyway I just wanted to say Hi to everyone and I hadnt completely abandoned ship and have been keeping an eye but just not posting.

Cassie you must be so excited and I really hope you get good news before you go off on your hols. It would be fantastic after all this waiting.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Karina - good to have you back!





So so sorry you are having to deal with the dreaded lurgy - hope they, and you, will soon be better.





Cassie - oooooooo, best stick around tonight ready for the big event!! So exciting.








Yawning usually means an uncomfortble tummy, or it can mean foaling soon, coz she WOULD be uncomfortable in her tummy wouldn't she!

Fingers crossed for our girls!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 21, 2011)

Just checking in Cassie before I head to work. I didnt get a chance to read all of yesterdays posts but it sounds like maybe tonight/today for you and Suzi. I sure hope so. I would stay close to home right up until your flight leaves if I were you!!You must be a wreck...deep breaths...



I was just looking at a few of my notes and like some of the others...Peanut was doing a little yawning and licking too. I wasnt very good at taking temps ( too lazy I guess ) so I cant really tell you what my limited experience was with that, sorry. I'll be thinking of you all day and if I can get near a computer I'll pop in and say





Hi Karina.....I havent been on much either but glad to hear your doing better!!

Anna, we did a small catering event yesterday and I thought of you.....the client has an "M"....very pretty and such a kisser....loved the frisbee!! His name was Tucson...I think they said they were married in Arizona and the husband bought her the dog for their anniversary!! Its strange for us now only having the 2 dogs and Ribbie I know wont be here too much longer so we have been looking at other breeds....still keep heading back to the GSD's. I feel like the breed is just a part of me I think





Well Cassie, will check in with you later but will be sending you cyber hugs all day!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Shes deff looking more active tonight 



 cant keep up with her pacing around the stable 



 come on Suzie have this baby before your mummy goes off on her holls 



 tonight is good for me..im sat here watching with a glass of wine or 2


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

Don't be mean Lindi, pass the bottle





She just did a tiny poop and it looked like she pooped over in the corner about 5 minutes before


----------



## moonwray (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, my name is Becca and I have been quietly watching Suzzie over the last week or so. I am pretty new to this foaling thing; I have been around horses for about 3 years now but never seen the miracle of a new baby. What are some signs we are watching for in the next few hours of imminent delivery?

Thanks,

Becca


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Becca and welcome






Normally they start to circle the stable and they do several poops as they clean out their system. Some lay down and get up several times as the contractions start. They can bite their front legs and yawn too. Often they sweat but that is hard to see on cam.


----------



## moonwray (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you so much! She is definitely circling


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

She does get impatient for her breakfast so maybe she is just hungry


----------



## moonwray (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, I have noticed that and she does appear to be looking for food now lol


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Becca..Im sure Cassie will be pleased to know there are more eyes watching Suzie on the run up to her delivery 



 ..Im sure the more experianced will give you lots more information on what to look for but in my experiance with my mare who foaled 6 weeks ago it was so very quick and no real signs she was going to deliver until about 10 mins before..they do develop quite a large udder around a week before delivery and their belly will drop into a sort of "V" shape as the baby moves into the correct possition to be born..they do start to get very restless and Im sure if youv been watching Cassie for the last few weeks even you will notice shes acting differently to what she usually does if the birth was imminent 



 they are all so different and sadly there is no rule book or if there is nobody told Suzie for sure 



 ..Hope you get to watch Suzie baby come into the world Im hoping I dont miss it..there really is nothing like a new life begining


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh Geez took me so long to type that lol there are a million messages between Mine n Becca's now 



 Its all this wine..hard going having to drink the whole bottle on your own 



 My excuse is my friend called me half way through typing the message and Im sticking to it


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah yeah, I'll remember that the next time I pop a bottle


----------



## moonwray (Sep 21, 2011)

lol well, thanks Lindi and I know I usually have to drink my bottles of wine on my own too lol

Please forgive me for lurking, but I have enjoyed and learned a lot from all your posts back and forth. I am so excited for Suzie and Cassie to have this new little baby


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

You Lurkers must think we are all nuts with our wild conversations, well were are a bit but we are all good friends. You are welcome to join us if you can stand the heat


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

your more than welcome to share 





 

Haha I say that knowing your at least a good few hours away 





 

could get through a few more by the time you get here


----------



## moonwray (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol, then I am sure I will fit in well, being a bit of a nut myself and if we were sharing a table there would be a few bottle floating around lol


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

A few Hours



I guess we just need a bottle each


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

so please tell us more about you Becca..Ponies ..children..other animals..we already know your fond of the wine



.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

Rub that booty girl!

Hi Diane, you are late !!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes mine read the book sneaky mare..I almost missed it she was so txtbook


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes Becca do tell, we are very nosey





Has anyone seen Anna?

ANNA WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Iv looked into my crystal ball Anna is snoozing in the chair after a long day moving those naughty yearlings around the 10,000000 acres of lush grazing she has here in beautiful wales


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

Did I tell you that I am going to move in with Anna soon?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Unless shes been on the wine too


----------



## moonwray (Sep 21, 2011)

lol I do spend most of my time at home on split screen with miss suzie on one side......I have 3 not fuzzy two legged children who keep me hopping, two dogs, a cat and my youngest recently got a bunny for her birthday, so i do feel like i have a zoo lol

right now, I am watching suzie, while watching the bunny race up and down my hall!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Awww cute my son used to have a house bunny too she kept us amused for hours..she then decided to start spending more and more nights away from home socialising with the local rabble (wild bunnies) next thing..yes she was pregnant and had 8 babies so cute..sadly Mr Fox invited her for tea one night what he didnt tell her was that it was her that was on the menu


----------



## Eagle (Sep 21, 2011)

Well girls, I hate to be the party pooper but I am off to bed. Alby has sore throat and a fever so I doubt we will sleep much





Night all, have fun


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Sweet Dreams..Get well soon Alby


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 21, 2011)

Morning/afternoon/evening you nutters.








Had to go and cook supper for my G/son (he's not capable of roasting a chicken LOL!!). Sadly no booze



and I bet you lot never saved me a glass!





Hi Becca, happy to have you join the crazy crew of mare watchers.



As Diane said, ask any questions - you might get some booze fuelled answers, but mostly we are fairly compus mentus (that's Latin you know - hope it's correct, did I get the right ending on the words?)

Apart from the booze we also



the dreaded weed (well most of us do, especially while we are



for these girls to show us their babies.

Lindy, what happened to the lovely day we were supposed to get today? Did you manage to get some pics of your gorgeous Dinky Doo for us?

Must admit that I missed Suzie doing her walking activities (she was obviously having you all on!), every time I managed to grab a glimpse, she was either standing doing she shifty foot samba or laying down doing the one eyed snooze.

Now I suppose she will do nothig except damand her breakfast - really it is just TOO MUCH SUZIE.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Suzie has now forgotten all about "foaling" its breakfast time again


----------



## moonwray (Sep 21, 2011)

so sad about your bunny, Lindi





well, thanks for the warm welcome, but I am away too unfortunately. Have to run and get some dinner for me muchkins......back in a little while.

Good morning to those of you waking and good night to those who must be hitting the hay


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 21, 2011)

Nite nite Renee, sorry I missed you - hope Alby will be better in the morning, bless him.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Well Anna I have no idea where our glorious day went but it certainly wasnt hovering over our house 



 very windy and heavy showers..I had a busy day planned too with my lovely old dad making a new house for the pigs 



 we had to dodge the showers all day but it looks great only the roof to fix on tomorrow..I did get a few new pictures of my cutie baby girl please be gentle when commenting lol i do love her to bits 



 shes certainly a porka begining to wonder if there is some confusion with her dad... might it be my kune kune boar


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 21, 2011)

That's so sad about your son's bunny, Lindy. Cathy used to breed and show Netherland Dwarf rabbits years ago, and she had many successes at the big rabbit shows, but we never had a house bunny (a bit worried about the JR terriers!) Mind you, when we moved to Wales we came with 30 of her now retired rabbits - not necessarily old ones - and they were all just pets until age overtook them and they passed quietly over to rabbit Heaven - the last one a few weeks ago aged 12. One can get very fond of their little furry faces and a quite suprising sense of humour!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 21, 2011)

Oooooo PIGGIES!





I wont tell Cathy or she will be hammering on your door at some horrendous hour of the day (or night!). We love piggies - how long have you had them?

Will go and look at the pics of Dinky D - I could never be unkind about her whatever the pictures are like - I think she's just gorgeous.





(but I am interested to see if she's as porky as my two - the little colt has a crest on him that would make a stallion envious and he's only just over 6 weeks or thereabouts!)


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 21, 2011)

What do you mean Lindy - she's not porky, just well covered! LOL!!

I'm off now to check over some of the other threads and cams as Suzie is obviously now just interested in her breakfast. Then I'm going to read my paper and do the crossword before making my way to bed.

Hope Smartie's eye is a bit better today Cassie - Penny's too, bless them.

Have a good day - catch you later.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 21, 2011)

O.K. now i see where the "porkie" came in on Lindi's thread!! Jeeze its hard keeping up with you girls these days!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh these are silly pigs 



 Im sure i would have done the same though if they made an appearance in my paddock too lol..They are dreadful to keep in as im sure any other piggie owners are aware of and often take themselves off for a wander in the forestry...100's of acres right next to our house 



 a nightmare especially as my sow is totally deaf 



 Iv had them for 7 years now Anna a birthday present from my son after i lost my old pot belly pig at the age of 10 





 

Well Im off to bed the wine is all gone



Cassie will soon be along with your room service Suzie..Enjoy your breakfast


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

you girls!!!! LOL when I saw I had some pages to catch up on! I thought Suzie must have had an interesting night!! NO I was wrong lol you crazy lot are just chatting about booze, smokes, PIGS, the weather! LOL

have you all passed out yet!?





Renee hope Alby gets better soon!! poor kid!

Hi n welcome



as you can see we are a crazy lot! well them more then me!! LOL I don't smoke (very proud to say it!!) LOL n I don't drink all that much



LOL

ok, back to business!!! Smartie's eye has come down a bit today!!!



YAY so happy for my baby boy!! Penny's though still looking a little sore, is ok n hopefully will get better soon





I tell ya she copies him with EVERYTHING!!! LOL

um, suz udder not much bigger.... hmmm very frustrating. n I think you were all already passed out when I went to check on her n prob missed it but, I was sitting next to Suz while she was eating n she all the sudden stopped! had a big breath, I saw her tummy move (not going to call it a contraction JUST IN CASE) she then walked back a bit, lots of leg shifting, head down, pawing looking like she wanted to lie down!!! n I'm like this



(why didn't I bring my phone in with me! LOL)

then..... she stops.... moves back to her feed bin n keeps on eating!!





LOL

this girl is doing my head in!!! crazy suz!


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

Suzie is just plain MISERABLE today!!

she didn't even come up for scratches before... just standing by the fence leg shifting, head down... poor baby girl, hoping it won't be too much longer


----------



## MeganH (Sep 21, 2011)

She did lots of pacing and circling last night. Held her tail out a bit a lot also. She did seem restless. Have you checked her ph at all??


----------



## Wings (Sep 21, 2011)

Saw all the pages and hoped somthing had happened. Turns out it had but it wasn't Suzie, the Aunties had opened another bottle to welcome a new one



:rofl


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Megan, no I haven't checked her ph... she was just scratching the post near the gate n it looked like she had the hiccups but she has stopped now... hmmm very strange...



Wings said:


> Saw all the pages and hoped somthing had happened. Turns out it had but it wasn't Suzie, the Aunties had opened another bottle to welcome a new one
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


HAHA yep!! I thought the same thing!!

silly nite shift!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 21, 2011)

good morning and good evening

well its sounds like yous all had a good night

will there be any hang overs

i see no foal this morning but it does sound like she getting real close

come on suzie mum got to go away soon


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

morning Jenny :BigGrinshe is certainly acting the part at the moment!! LOL


----------



## Wings (Sep 21, 2011)

I hope she finally goes!

Would be so nice for you to not worry about your little foal when you have your holiday


----------



## MeganH (Sep 21, 2011)

Go Suzie!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

heres hoping, she started doing some bum scratches then stopped all the sudden!! I think she was just yawning!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 21, 2011)

Go suzie i can handle a foal being born today that would be lovely



:yeah


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

I could handle it too!!! wish she would!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 21, 2011)

cassie said:


> I could handle it too!!! wish she would!!






i now how you feel ..............its all i can think about



think you;s will have to book me in the nut house soonLOL:



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 21, 2011)

OH cassie your a bad bad girl you forgot to tex me the size of the dog rug LOL LOL


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol I know I know!!!!!!!! I remembered just before dam it! I think it was a 36 cm but when I get home st 2 I'll TRY to check it lol sorry lol


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 21, 2011)

this forum is the only way iam keeping sane



hope i spelt it right


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You girls are so funny!!!!


hehe we try Diane





what do you think bout Suzie?...





oh jenny I totally agree with you there!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would be crazy if I didn't have you lovely people!!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 21, 2011)

lol oh sorry no pics, just going by how she has been acting LOL

I will take some pics when I get home...



hehe sorry


----------



## Wings (Sep 21, 2011)

I reckon Suzie just wants to reach 400 pages


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 21, 2011)

the way we all chat iam sure we can do 400 pages LOL


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

Suzie has been licking HEAPS again this arvo!!!!!!!!!






crazy girl!!!

she has been miserable all day, n now has been licking again!!

I don't know what to do anymore...


----------



## Eagle (Sep 22, 2011)

How about a milk test?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 22, 2011)

Good Morning all 



 No baby yet 



 right I think shes needs a zipper on that belly..unzip foal out zip back up job done 



 come on Suzie plzzzzz


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

haha I agree!!!

ok, will do a milk test... some majoy butt pushin on the fence just then... about to go n feed them


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

lol ok after struggling with my bucking bronco! I got Smartie's Eye meds in!! he reared up on Dad n me



silly man!!

I tested suzies milk... see what you think, I am so confused!!

ok this prob makes NO sense but I tested one udder... the smaller one (yes she has uneven boobies LOL) n it tested 6.8

tested the bigger one n it tested 6.4!!! this girl is doing my head in I swear!!

so according to one udder she could foal anytime LOL and the other one... a little big longer AHHH LOL


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 22, 2011)

OMG these girls are doing my head in


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL!! Cassie I would go by the 6.4 and keep watching closely, then you wont have any sudden suprises!

I had to smile at myself yesterday after your report of the vet's visit - typical vet, sedate the horse so they can do THEIR work, but leave you to do the same 'work' to the eye WITHOUT SEDATION!! Thought to myself that you were going to have trouble getting his eye treated - I hate doing anything with eyes, the horses hate it too, understandably coz it hurts, but am always so frightened that I will poke the eye by mistake!






Poor Smartie - hope it gets better for him, and for you, very soon (before you go away coz I dont suppose Nathan will manage him?) How's Penny's eye - do you have to medicate her as well?


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah, n she doesn't seem all that interested in eating by the loks... just standing resting atm... hmmm, will go n check on her in a sec I think n clean up that poop she did!!

um, yeah for a 21 year old he sure can pack a punch when he wants to!! he was then trotting round the paddock like a bloody stallion, neck arched, big prancing steps tail held high!! circling me!! he is such a brat!! LOL

I made him settle down n let me rub him over his eye n everything before I called it quits... cos I wont let him learn he can get away with that naught behaviour!!

Penny doesn't need anymore meds, I'll take a pic of her scratch tomorrow poor baby girl, her pretty eye is fine (even the vet LOVED ) her eyes! n the swellling has gone down so she should be fine





by tomorrow I won't have to give Smartie bute anymore, will prob do the eye ointment... if I can till we go just to make sure, see how he handles it though!!



LOL


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

Just a little something I have been working on while I wait for my CRAZY mare to foal!!!



LOL

hope you like it













going to grab a really quick shower... will have my phone just in case...


----------



## Eagle (Sep 22, 2011)

Wonderful Cassie


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh Cassie that is just fantastic!!








You have been hiding your talants from us, shame on you! Anything else you want to share with us?


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 22, 2011)

cassie said:


> Just a little something I have been working on while I wait for my CRAZY mare to foal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






OMG cassie that is awesome


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

haha thanks everyone





well this is one I did a while back... not very good but I don't do much with acrylic lol




oh Renee, what do you think about Suzie's milk test?! strange hey!!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes but to be honest I have never milked both teats so I don't know what to say. I just milked on the left as Britt seemed more comfy. I would say that she is definitely going to foal in the next few days.


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol i hadn't either but when I milked the smaller one n it was the same I thought I would try the bigger one lol

I'm going to get some sleep now... Will set my alarm she seems to have settled down!! She was just So miserable today n the licking!!! Lol


----------



## MeganH (Sep 22, 2011)

Watching Suzie!



Let's get this thing going girl!

Cassie I love your artwork. You are very talented!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 22, 2011)

Has anyone seen her laying on this side before?


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 22, 2011)

yep heaps of times


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 22, 2011)

oh Cassie my dear, I love you...checking the 2 teats!! Thats so funny



but actually thinking about it ...it may be good...its cute just the same. Its hard w/the strips b/c the colors are so close sometimes and we want so much to see the lighter of the "shades" and you really do have to be quick about it...much like I WAS NOT the first couple times until Diane and Renee set me straight. My computer flaked out last night and will be attempting to fix a few programs but will check on Suzi when I can. You are a really good artist BTW ..you should persue something in the arts!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 22, 2011)

Cassie, your artwork is really good! WOW



wish I had that talent


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 22, 2011)

What does Suzie think she is doing in her bedroom tonight!! And it is not even as if the piles are loose sloppy droppings, so no excuse.

Well that solves it anyway - she cant possibly foal with her bedroom in that state, so relax everyone.


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

Umm ok I know I'm gonna get in trouble... But... That is her third poop in under 5 minutes!! As well as what she us doing in the corner over there!!! Does her tail head look different this morning?! She is very restless I think... I want to go n cleanup her poop lol well actually I dnt but I should but I dnt want to disturb anything that suzie might be thinking... P.s they are not her normal looking poops though...


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL!! And I can now eat my supper at the table instead of balancing it on my lap so I can view my laptop at the same time!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh a few more glasses of wine then tonight 



 ..had such a busy day but the new piggie house all finished in place and full of straw..only thing is the pigs havnt realised its for them to sleep in 



 just been out there in the dark and theyr still grazing thining Iv forgotten to put them away to bed..I hope they realise there new house is in their new pen bless or it will be under the stars (well clouds) tonight 





 

I love the artwork too..excellent 



 think Suzie is standing close to the door as she knows breakfast will be arriving in a good few hours 



 ..does anyone elses ponies drool when breakfast or dinner is on its way?? My boy is dreadfull for it.. head hanging over the stable door and drooling when Im preparing their food


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

Good Morning/ Evening all



another lovely day in the hawkesbury LOL sigh





haha, Lindi you n your Piggies LOL

ok so those poops last night, they were half formed n half mush... more resembled cow pies then not, but there were some formed droppings in there...





her udder is bigger again





will take some pics in a minute, my camera ran out of batteries AGAIN!!

lol

getting closer!! Thankyou ALL!! for everything you have done!!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> oh Cassie my dear, I love you...checking the 2 teats!! Thats so funny
> 
> 
> 
> but actually thinking about it ...it may be good...its cute just the same. Its hard w/the strips b/c the colors are so close sometimes and we want so much to see the lighter of the "shades" and you really do have to be quick about it...much like I WAS NOT the first couple times until Diane and Renee set me straight. My computer flaked out last night and will be attempting to fix a few programs but will check on Suzi when I can. You are a really good artist BTW ..you should persue something in the arts!!


LOL well maybe I wasn't happy with the results





I know exactly wat you mean!!

you have to be REALLY quick cos it changes SO FAST!!! grr a little frustrating LOL


----------



## MeganH (Sep 22, 2011)

She sure did poop a lot last night.

Keep it up, Suzie! You are just about there!

Yay for pictures!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 22, 2011)

Yay! Cassie is taking pictures









Yes- I know I just got excited in my last post right above.. but I love pictures of Miss Suzie.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah more pics!


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

MeganH said:


> Yay! Cassie is taking pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol naw thankyou Megan!!

ok I took the pics, but I forgot to brind my cord down to load them onto the computer!!



LOL silly me!! will have to put them up at lunch!

good new though, teats are starting to seperate!!! YAY!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 22, 2011)

good morning cassie how suzie looking today..........

does suzie walk real slow.....sweety does, snail could walk faster LOL


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2011)

yep she does!! poor baby girl!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 22, 2011)

must be lunch time weres these photos LOL


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sure my camera must be slowly dying!! it ran out of batteries AGAIN!!!!!!!!! grr

sorry everyone!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 23, 2011)

Morning all



Cassie I am not a happy bunny and I am going to moan to you



Please sit down and listen carefully to Aunty Renee.






You are the queen of asking for photos yet in the last few weeks you have been very poor at supplying them



We want/need to see Suzie and you are not being very good. Stop making excuses and give us some photos please. Jumping down now.

O.k O.k so I am in a bit of a bad mood but Suzie is so close and I don't understand Cassie why you won't share this special time with us after all we have been together on this journey for quite a while now





I am off to get some tea and biscuits maybe that we make me a bit sweeter.


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

ok pics from this morning





Sandy from across the road came to have a look at her and I went through everything





she thinks tomorrow night and a filly





n her son Jye thinks tonight and a colt!!





LOL

as long as its born before we go away I don't mind hehe

pics being uploaded now





sorry it took so long!

morning Renee, Anna n Lindi!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

oh



I'm sorry Renee,





pics being uploaded now... I swear it! scouts honour! (as long as my camera doesn't die... almost loaded... won't be too long...



LOL


----------



## Eagle (Sep 23, 2011)

good girl Cassie and don't make me shout again.


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

well... I can't have Aunty Renee upset with me








so here are the pics to make her happy again...







udder...










oh n one of my muddy Penny from a few nights ago...


----------



## Eagle (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you Cassie



Well judging by the way her udder is growing I would think she will foal when it is full so she has a few more days to go



I still think to foal has to move into position too as she is still quite wide


----------



## Wings (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice artwork!

I'm with Anna, she has a little bit more to change but she is so close now! I hope she foals in time!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 23, 2011)

O.K Cassie here i go again.

Tomorrow is the weekend and it is harder for many of us to watch and catch up on the thread due to family so I really think you need to give us instructions for Suzie.

PLEASE BE CLEAR

Some of us are a little older than you and with age come lots of wonderful things: WISDOM, WEALTHY (



) ACHES AND PAINS, INCONTINENCE, *MEMORY LOSS*

*Memory loss*, so we are going to need to read our instructions several times before it all sinks in. Also I think you should put them on page 1 so that we can easily find them. Don't leave it until Monday bc we might have some questions to ask you and you will be busy packing.

O.K I am shutting up now


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

ok, will update page 1.

we leave on tuesday so right now I am absoloutly freakin out!

but don't mind me! I'll cope

what do you think about Penny?


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

I just finished updating n putting numbers and such! it DELETED IT!!!!!!!!











will have to try again later tonight sorry


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 23, 2011)

Aww bless your heart Cassie..Im praying that Suzie has her foal for you before you go ..you have cared for her so well on her run up to delivery will be such a shame for to miss out on it all now..life can feel so cruel at times..her udder is huge now to what it was and nipples starting to change direction too



fingers and toes crossed for you..Good Luck x

Looks very windy outside on your cam today


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 23, 2011)

Morning all.





Ah ha pictures at last! Hummmmm. I think that I'm going to have to agree with Renee. It looks as though Suzie is a girl who is going to get a full udder before she foals, if so then she still has a few days to go. Also I would really like to see more of a V to show that the foal has dropped. Yes she is moving steadily and correctly towards foaling, and of course she COULD foal at any time, but I still feel she's not quite there yet.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed and saying prayers that she might progress fast over the next 24 hours for you Cassie - a lot of mares move fast as the last minute so here's hoping.





Would also say that Penny could be pregnant, but is way off producing as yet, so no need to worry.

I was going to suggest altering Suzie's feeding times/programme, but I am sure that those coming in to care for her (if she hasn't foaled) wont want to follow my ideas. So just make sure that you have got rid of ALL the 'filler' stuff in her feeds and just give her the Breeda - not too much of that either - she doesn't need fillers now and being tempted to take several more mouthfuls of food (because she loves it) could make her feel uncomfortable pretty quickly at this stage and we dont need tummy ache!! Make sure they give her plenty of hay - she needs to be able to browse throughout the WHOLE night (not be hungry and gobble her morning feed), so hay can be ad lib, she wont over eat it, but it does need to be there for her, especially as her new carers might be delayed one morning for some reason. Just a couple of things to think about! Sorry.





Off now to do my boys, back later to watch over our lovely Suz - COME ON SUZIE, TRY HARD FOR YOUR MOMMA!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

ok I milk tested... was heaps easier tonight I think her teats are filling!!






she is back at 6.8 but it was SO much easier to test so I am ok with that...

what ideas did you have Anna?? I have cut her right back on feed...

n she gets alot of hay at night...

I definitley think if Penny is preggers she isn't due for quite a while yet... thinking maybe January...

um, to answer your question Lindi it was VERY windy this arvo,

a cold change has come through n it has dropped 20 degrees!! n clouds are coming over, so ponies have rain rugs on





I'm going to try someting with Penny tomorrow to help calm her down... I will let you know later how she goes...

off to youth group now... I WILL HAVE MY PHONE ON ME!!!!!!

just so you know...

also I'm sorry bout my attitude I am just so stressed about this whole thing, I was really hoping she would foa before I left... now I'm kinda hoping she waits till I get back, heck I don't know what I want...

sorry for the rant, hectic day at work I'm exhausted. will be back prob bout 10pm I am 5 minutes away if anyone needs me!


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice to see your girl is progressing Cass. Many of my mares foal at 6.8pH, so you may just be in luck. I think she will be foaling DARN close to when you leave, i sure hope its before.



Im sure she will look after you.

What colour is her milk Cassie?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL!! Cassie. WE are getting stressed so I can just imagine how you must be feeling!

Regarding her food, I was just worried that whoever will be feeding her might just be tempted to give her another handful or so of her 'filler' stuff, and knowing how Suzie loves to chomp on her grub, I just felt that she needs several SMALL feeds rather than take the chance with someone being able to 'add' a bit more or something. I know she has paused when feeding before, but if she has to pause it is because her tummy feels too full and that is something to avoid at this stage. With her hay, she will only browse at it, not over eat and she needs to have enough so she is still browsing/able to browse at 7am, not left with nothing to eat by 5am.

Had you been home on the run up to Suzie's foaling (of course she may still foal before you go.



) then as far as her 'routine' for her hay feeds was concerned, my suggestions were going to be that you spread her hay out through the night - feed and hay when she came in (6.30pm?), hay again at 9.30pm when you pick up the droppings, hay again at 1.30am plus droppings, again at 3.30am plus droppings, and breakfast at 7.30am.

Hope you are not looking too horrified right now LOL!! But this is what I would be doing with my girls at a minimum at this stage of pregnancy - but not suggesting you try it because I'm sure Suzie's carer would NOT be happy to have that routine demanded of them!!

Remember that human Mothers with new babies are feeding the new borns throughout the night and being lucky if they manage to get 3 hours snooze between feeds, so to be up and down at night to our beloved mares should not be a difficulty for just a few weeks. Also I always found that feeding half a section of hay to my girls every time I did night visits, gave me a good idea how close they were to foaling - not having had cameras except for the last two years, I had to rely on myself to keep an eye on them - I would stay and watch them eating for around 10 minutes. Those that were likely to foal that night would tuck into their hay for a few minutes and then leave it to go and stand elsewhere in their stables, everyone else would carry on eating! This 'watching' meant that over the years I very very rarely missed a foaling, but I admit I also got very very tired, but then that's the responsibility of breeding for you.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 23, 2011)

My internet is down so I can't watch Suzie ggrrrr


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 23, 2011)

hi all,, well if suzie doesnt foal before you go away,,, she will have to wait till you get home



:yes


----------



## MeganH (Sep 23, 2011)

Really hoping she either foals in the next 3 days before you leave or holds out for you to come home! She is looking really good. Really just about there! Anytime now! She is so pretty. Love seeing her pictures!

And Penny is a pretty girl too! Can't wait to see if she has a foal in that belly!


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

MeganH said:


> Really hoping she either foals in the next 3 days before you leave or holds out for you to come home! She is looking really good. Really just about there! Anytime now! She is so pretty. Love seeing her pictures!
> 
> And Penny is a pretty girl too! Can't wait to see if she has a foal in that belly!


Thanks Megan



I have to try take better pics of her without her muddy LONG curly coat LOL but she is a pretty girl!!

n thanks for the wished for Suzie too...






"Regarding her food, I was just worried that whoever will be feeding her might just be tempted to give her another handful or so of her 'filler' stuff, and knowing how Suzie loves to chomp on her grub,"

Hi Anna





I do up the feeds before I go... put them in bags n in a big box (rat free of course) with their initials... tho it might be SU (suzie) SM (smartie ) hehe takes me ages, n I go through heaps of feed



LOL but at least I know they are getting what they need n its for the right ponies





I hope you approve of this it has worked for me everytime I have gone away...

tomorrow I will right the message on page one again, right now my head isn't awake enough to do so LOL

also going to try put mesh around the bottom of the paddock so little baby can't escape





well I will be awake during the night to check on my girl

thankyou Renee



thats very helpful to know what your girls do! I will keep a close eye on her, she definitley has more milk in her teats...



with one of her teats I just put the test strip to the bottom n I got a dab of milk...

haven't checked the colour sorry, still scared what will happen if I get to much hehe

but I will put some in my hand tomorrow n tell you consistency... colour and such

night all. and don't worry about the weekend, I will set my alarm for every hour or so to check on her... thats what weeekends are for anyways!! LOL

Don't stress Renee



all is well





good night!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 23, 2011)

Good night Cassie sleep well hopefully in a few hours someone will be calling you about Suzie ..fingers crossed


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

just did my devotions tonight, thought I would share it with you!! God definitley wanted me to read this tonight!! hope you don't mind me sharing





Pray about everything:

_The earnest prayer of a righteous man makes tremendous power availabe"_

_James 5:16_

this is one the lady, Joyce Meyer wrote after...

"Driving down the rod one day, pondering an upcoming change in my life, I found that I was afraid. It really wasn't a major thing, but it felt like it to me " (remind you all of someone you know?!! i.e ME)

"God spoke to me that day and simply said "Pray about everything. Fear nothing. He showed me He couldn't work through my fear but if I would give Him my faith, He would help me in my situation.I neededit that day for something seemingly minor, but I have used it many times since for all typres of situations.

Isn't it good to know that God cares about everything that concerns you- even the little things you're afraid of? Your part is to pray and have faith and God's part is to provide the power to meet you need. What do you need to pray about tonight?"

Amen to that!!

and goodnight all!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 23, 2011)

Great Devotion! Goodnight, Cassie!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 23, 2011)

Suzie laying flat out one eye open


----------



## Eagle (Sep 23, 2011)

I am in hospital bc Matteo fell off his bike, he has had x rays we are just waiting to find out if he has broken anything. Aggghhhhh


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh NO poor you and poor Matteo..I hope all is ok..theyr such a worry


----------



## moonwray (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no, please let us know how Matteo is doing.....


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 23, 2011)

Great devotion, thank you for sharing.

I hope Matteo is ok

Suzie is doing some tail swishing, and eating her bedding, silly Suzie


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 23, 2011)

Golly, poor Matteo. Please let us know the results Renee.


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor Matteo hope he is ok!!! Thinking of all of you!!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh I hope he is ok, Renee!

The end of a metal handle bar whipped up and hit my son in the forehead last year. There was so much blood. An ambulance took him to the ER and he got stitches. It was pretty scary. The staff was so good with him.

I really hope he is doing ok and they are taking good care of him there!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok so we are home and nothing is broken.



but he was wearing shorts and a T shirt so he is skinned on one side bless him. Life will be hard for a few days bc he is a real wimp





Thanks for all your concerns


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank goodness! He will be pretty sore for several days, bless him.


----------



## bannerminis (Sep 23, 2011)

Great to see those photos Cassie and that udder is coming along beautifully and the crease is filling out too. All very positive. I have everything crossed that she foals before you go or keeps her legs crossed till you get back LOL.

Glad to hear your little boy is alright Renee.

I am still taking out bigger shares in pampers as Abbys butt is still working overtime


----------



## Eagle (Sep 23, 2011)

OMG as if I haven't had enough shock for one day, I just heard on the news that an American satellite is due to fall out of the sky in 40 minutes times IN MY TOWN

Now I am worried sh.. for my horses out in the field and my family in the house aagghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh









http://www.timeslive.co.za/world/2011/09/23/northern-italians-warned-on-falling-satellite


----------



## bannerminis (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats just crazy to think that might happen.

Keep safe and if some does land on your property get loads of pics


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 23, 2011)

you only have a 1 in 3 million chance of being hit by a piece so dont loose any sleep over it lol..although saying that you do have more chance more chance of that falling on you than i do of winning the euro millions tonight 



 ..so glad the little man is ok


----------



## Eagle (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks lindi, lol good luck to you too and don't forget your friends. ( cheesey grin)

I have just put the horses in Diane and they are very happy, Dipinto got a little bit excited and made a few spins around the field in the dark but hey that's boys for you.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 23, 2011)

First of all please dont call Matteo a wimp....ive seen his pictures and hes as cute as they come!! glad nothing is broken...did he hit his head at all....please make sure he rests alot tonight and tomorrow...head stuff scares the crap out of me!! Poor little guy!!





Suzis udder is looking so good Cassi...i think the rest will fill out pretty fast. Now though Im not sure what I should be praying for....do you want me to pray she has it tonight, when you return, are you leaving monday? I really wish to be able to hold her up till you get back....I just feel you will be cheated so much not being able to spend time with her right after shes born.....although others will most likely say that that is mom and baby bonding time....but its so fun to watch them together. It breaks my heart....I want you there!!!

Hard to believe things falling out of the sky...but i would be worried too!! Renee.

I saw a show once on how much crap is floating around up there...unused for years...very wierd and disturbing.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Sep 23, 2011)

I just read an article that said it had slowed down and would hit somewhere in Canada to Brazil so now more can worrry. Nobody really knows when or where until it enters the atmosphere and then it is still guess. Praying for an ocean landing.



No people or horses.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 23, 2011)

Renee your post made me leap for the tv control and switch to the 10pm news - was just starting. No headlines about anywhere getting hit yet - hoping that it opts for the ocean somewhere!! Keep your head down just in case - wonder if our Canadian friends realise it might be heading in their direction? Although I'm sure that generally there is nothing to worry about.





Our lovely Suzie is waiting for her breakfast, so all normal in that respect!


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

renee, so glad that Matteo hasn't broken anything!! how scary about the satelite!!!! please be careful!!

its an overcast but not cold day... quite nice outside working weather





kinda hoping we get a storm later too





Sweet Suzie, is being naughty n not giving me her foal!!!



LOL

now I'm hoping that she will fill up over the week that I'm away n have her foal when I get back... LOL





3 days till we go away! i don't think she is gonna do it for me...

off to do some packing now,

thanks for watching


----------



## Wings (Sep 23, 2011)

Cassie that plunger emoticon is brilliant



:rofl


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2011)

haha its from marestare I copied it across!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 23, 2011)

cassie, do tell..I've been trying to steal MS emoticons for ages and cant figure out how!!! Its great!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 24, 2011)

Morning all, I am still alive and I am not wearing a satellite hat either.



Matteo is feeling bruised this morning but happy to go to school and show off his war wounds.

I can't see Miss Suzie anywhere


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad your all safe..I didnt win the euro millions either so I guess the odds were against us eh!! Im sure the war wounds will go down great at school boys love all that gorey stuff 



 I dont see Suzie either


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 24, 2011)

Morning all.





The news here says that the satellite is down - although they dont seem to be too sure where it came down!! Reports from Canada say that some parts were seen coming down there, but where the rest of it landed up???

At least it missed you Renee.








Matteo will have quite a few admiring followers at school today I'm sure. LOL!!

Suzie just come in - a bit earlier than usual. Is that suspicious or has Cassie just got a band of bad weather passing over? Perhaps we shall hear from her soon.





Off to do my boys - catch you all later, but it is the weekend so expect a lot of you will be busy with family things. Have a good weekend my friends!


----------



## cassie (Sep 24, 2011)

sorry we had a storm earlier tonight, n my internet was acting up on my laptop... I posted but It cut out just as I posted...

Suzie had a nice big day in the big paddock she is still testing at 6.8 I'm hoping she will slowly filly up her udder while I am away n have her foal when I get back... THats my thoughts at the moment... LOL

Suzie down resting FINALLY! haven't seen her lying do wn at all tonight... poor baby girl!!

I will be



on n off tonight, have my alarm set for quite a few times during the night as I know its the weekend n people can't watch, n I TOTALLY understand!!!

well I'm headed to bed for a few hours



I prob won't post much when I'm awake, but I will be watching through bleary eyes!! LOL





night all!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 24, 2011)

she looks like she has makeup on her muzzle LOL she has her full summer coat on her mouth now, SO SOFT!!! I love it!

some REALLY heavy breathing right now too... not that I think she will do anything







LOL

night all


----------



## MeganH (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad Matteo is ok, Renee!

I am watching Miss Suzie. She is sniffing around her stall at the moment. Maybe grazing a bit.


----------



## cassie (Sep 24, 2011)

It is bucketing down here tonight!!! Can't here myself over the Tim roof !!



find out how much rain in the morning glad suz isn't mega close yuck lol


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry I wasn't around today to watch Suzie through your night Cassie. Had a bit of a health scare myself this morning, so popped down the hospital to get checked out and been resting the rest of the day. Off to see my own Doc on Monday to get my meds re-ajusted so hopefully that will help.

What is that yellow bowl doing in Suzie's stable Cassie??

Hope you have a good Sunday Cassie - how is the packing going? You'll only be needing a few shorts, tops and swim gear or is there 'night life' where you are actually staying?


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 24, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> Sorry I wasn't around today to watch Suzie through your night Cassie. Had a bit of a health scare myself this morning, so popped down the hospital to get checked out and been resting the rest of the day. Off to see my own Doc on Monday to get my meds re-ajusted so hopefully that will help.
> 
> What is that yellow bowl doing in Suzie's stable Cassie??
> 
> Hope you have a good Sunday Cassie - how is the packing going? You'll only be needing a few shorts, tops and swim gear or is there 'night life' where you are actually staying?







OMG annac whats wrong hope your ok


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 24, 2011)

cassie said:


> It is bucketing down here tonight!!! Can't here myself over the Tim roof !!
> 
> 
> 
> find out how much rain in the morning glad suz isn't mega close yuck lol






good morning cassie

sounds like your getting what we just had rain and rain

weve had a couple of fine days here but back to rain again tomorow

this yucky rain must be putting the girls off........LOL


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope Suzie follows her timeline for you Cassie. I know you are busy packing and very stressed that your sweet baby still has not arrived! Don't know how she's holding it in there still. Night.


----------



## cassie (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks all!

absoloutly miserable day! I can;t finish my fencing!! though I might go out later, n brace the rain I'll just have to see... Suzie is out in the miserable rain silly girl, I am going out tonight for a friends birthday but mum n dad will be home...





don't think she will do anything anyway, she is waiting for me to get home



LOL

Anna I hope your ok!!! rest dear friend!! we can't have you not feeling well


----------



## cassie (Sep 25, 2011)

ok I have updated my first post, so that you are all aware of what is happening if you have any questions, if you think I need to add anything please let me know and I would add it to the first page...

I'm going to bring Suzie inside soon as it is absoloutly miserable out there!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 25, 2011)

Hope your feelinga it better Anna after a visit to the hospital..plenty of rest.. feet up and pony (Suzie) watching on the laptop with tea and custard creams will help hopefully.

 

It doesnt look to nice outside today Cassie but the ponies dont look botherd 



 .youd think she would come inside on her own out the weather wouldnt you..I always think that when its poring down here..


----------



## cassie (Sep 25, 2011)

ok Suzie is in for the night,

yeah Lindi! we have had 51mm so dar TODAY! thats over 90mm from last night n today which is um,

almost 4 inches in 24horus!!!! huge the paddocks are absoloutly waterlogged n dams are overflowing





I need your advice! you will See poor Suzie has a towel over her back...

I towel dried her as obviosuly she was saturated, but she is also shiveing!!! POOR BABY GIRL!!








I want to just put a fleece rung on her... just until she warms up a bit... please tell me if you think this is ok to do or not...

it wouldn't be long... just the poor thing is SO cold n even after drying her with two big towels!! I don't want her getting sick!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 25, 2011)

Get the hair dryer on her quick and then you can put a fleece on her until she relaxes. Cassie why did you leave her out in such awful weather



it really isn't good for her at this stage.


----------



## cassie (Sep 25, 2011)

everyone is always telling me to put her out whatever weather!!!! I am only trying to do what is best for her!

I never meant to hurt her or the baby!!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 25, 2011)

of course you didn't sweety and I am sorry if I sounded harsh. I worry too much that is all.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 25, 2011)

Suzie doesn't like Aunty Renee's idea much


----------



## cassie (Sep 25, 2011)

ok well I prob took it the wrong way, but I love my ponies SO MUCH!!! I am still so new at it all...

I try to do what is right but I'm far from perfect, n I just hope Suzie won't suffer from my STUPID actions!!!!

She is the most beautiful girl and I am so blessed to have her! I would hate it SO MUCH if anything happened to her or the baby!!! I am only tring do what is right. I am sorry Suzie baby girl!!!!

I have put some nice fresh straw down, she is dry but still cold, I have put TWO fleece rugs on her! n I can put another rain type rug on too I f I have to...

she hadnles everything SO well!! I gave her lots of hugs n kisses she is the most BEAUTIFUL horse I have ever know n I wouldn't be able to handle it if I caused anything to happen to her.

I am going out to a friends birthday now... prob be good for me to get out for a few hours.

I know I should be home. but she is turning 18!

my MUM n Dad will be home if you need anything at all, or if she is acting strange.

I hope I have done everything right and I haven't hurt her or the baby believe me when I say I would NEVER intentionally hurt her!

I'm so sorry my beautiful baby girl!!! I LOVE YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 25, 2011)

Calm down, we all know how much you love and care for you horses. We all do things different and in time you will find what works for you but remember even the most experienced horse people make mistakes.

You also know your weather better than me, when it rains here in Italy unless it is July or August it turns really cold fast bc we live right under mountains that when it rains here it usually snows up there which makes the air really cold. This is why I worry so much about serious down pours. Anna and Lindi live with rain on a daily basis so I am sure they are way more relaxed about it.

I am sorry if I upset you


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 25, 2011)

we have just had the same weather here that you just got and i never rugged sweety

but she used to it and so would suzie

dont stress you are the best horse owner and you care so much

and if you ever wont to get one off my horses i would be privliage for you to own one off

mine ..as you are a lovely person so never forget that


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 25, 2011)

First, thanks for the concern everyone, I'm fine, just taking it carefully this morning - family all running around like headless chickens trying to do the work here JUST LIKE ANNA WANT'S IT DONE OR THERE WILL BE TROUBLE! LOL!!

Cassie, do calm down, Suzie will be fine. Of course she had a shiver after all that rain, but that is just the natural way for her to control/regulate her body temperature. Did you know that eating hay is the quickest way to warm a horse up - eating and digesting actual hard feed will reduce the body's ability to keep warm because it takes energy to digest it. So loads of hay, like you usually do, is the best thing for Suz right now.

Drying her gently with towels was fine, but I would hesitate to use a hairdryer - I'm a funny one about drying horses (well I'm a funny one any time!) but I think about how I would feel myself, and I would hate to feel all warm from a hairdryer and then cold again as the hairdryer was stopped. Same with rugs - if you put a rug on a horse to warm it, then you cant take it off again until you do something else with the horse (ok, I'm cold so someone gives me their coat. I warm up so they take the coat away, I now feel cold at the removal of the coat!) I wouldn't put a rug on a horse with even a small amount of winter coat left on them. I MIGHT lay an anti-sweat rug over them (one of those ones that look like a string vest), but I wouldn't do it up and would let it slowly slide off as the horse moved about - lots of air able to circulate through the rug and around the horse to dry it off. Always leave rugs undone so the drying air can get to the horse as it moves around, make sure there is no cold wind getting in to the stable. As Suzie's coat dries she will be making those rugs she is wearing, damp. You need to get them off her and just lay another lightweight one over her from her withers and across her back, dont do it up and as she slowly dries properly from her front end first, the rug will slowly slip backwards, allowing more of her to dry out etc etc. If this rug feels damp after an hour of so you will have to replace it with another dry one (in exactly the same position as the one you are removing) and carry on doing this until Suzie is completely dry and the final rug has naturally slipped finally off her back end. THEN you should be ok to leave her without rugs, but never remove the rugs she is wearing just because she FEELS dry, she will immediately miss their warmth, just leave them undone for the air to circulate and let them slip slowly backwards (be prepared to watch that they are only allowed to slip back slowly, and keep replacing a damp feeling rug with a dry one until the whole process is over)

I'm sure this all sounds frightfully confusing, but hopefully you can understand some of it. If you have to go out this evening, then get down to the stable, get those rugs off Suzie, replace them with one dry one left draped over her and hope for the best. She will be feeling pretty hot very soon under what she is wearing now, even starting to sweat instead of drying off.

And dont worry - SHE WILL BE FINE!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 25, 2011)

Its my fault, i always panic as it gets so darn cold here when it rains. Sorry


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 25, 2011)

AWW what Im reading here are people that genuinely care 



 and its fab..there are no rights and wrongs everyone has their own way of dealing with things 



 ..whichever suits you best is the right way see..its nice to have peoples oppinions and experiances to use if you want to but there is no rule book and your her mummy now you have to make the decisions lol..yes Anna and I deal with the rain everyday at least 10 times a day lol in the last few weeks..poor ponies just get dry and grrr down comes the rain and soaked again..I put mine away every night and dont like them to go to bed wet either so I dry them off with towels and as Anna said give them lotsa hay to munch for an hour or so until they have theyr dinner 



 ..most of the time they shivver when theyr very wet Im sure its nothing serious just a way of keeping warm they love to have a roll in the nice deep straw after being towel dried off which im sure helps..or does it I dont know 



 ..she will be fine..Oh you wait til your poor baby gets her first soaking 



 thats not funny..its the same sorta feeling as when the wind blows on your new born baby for the first time and you watch them trying to catch their breath..ARGGHHH you reach for the first thing you can find to shelter them..its called motherly instincts 



 Oh joy the grey hairs will be appearing very soon Cassie ..


----------



## Wings (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm another hay chucker here. My guys live out day in, day out regardless of weather. Only the clipped show horses come up to the stalls. I also never rug.

We get a bit of time in winter where it is disgustingly wet and cold, I do a hay feed out in the morning and in the evening to make sure they have some munchies to keep them going.

I also turf my showies outside nekkid most of the time and on occasion the weather catches me and I end up with drenched clipped horses on my hands



They get a pile of hay, they get towled off and a woolen on. Once dry/warm they get rugged up properly.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 25, 2011)

o.k o.k everyone so I am a wimp



It hardly ever rains here but when it does it pours down. The ones that are out all the time don't seem to bother but the preggo mares that get stabled at night in the winter do tend to get the squits if they get cold and wet. Suzie is in winter right now and she is stabled at night so I was worried she would be cold and then with Cassie going out and her being alone for a few hours I wanted her to do something before leaving.

I agree with Anna about putting on a rug that tight and then not being able to remove it without her getting cold. What I suggested was that Cassie threw the fleece over her and put some straw under it. Never mind I know you will all forgive me


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 25, 2011)

lots of snuggles going on there 



 see she loves you whatever 



 doing a great job


----------



## Wings (Sep 25, 2011)

It's alright Renee, I'm sure your horses know how good they have it






Besides the conditions from place to place change. I may get gross weather but it's nothing my little beasties can cope with, now if it snowed they'd probably move into the house!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 25, 2011)

Have you seen my place in the winter ?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 25, 2011)

Italy always looks and sounds so gorgeous..I did have a trip there last year with my husband we stayed in Bergamo ..so pretty the mountain tops all covered with snow in the distance but warm..we wore short sleeves the whole time we were there having some strange looks from the locals lol who all appeared to be dressed in ski type jackets scarves and wolly hats


----------



## Wings (Sep 25, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Have you seen my place in the winter ?



Nah, you say you put up photos but all i see is a blank white space








Stuff the barn, my guys would move in with me! Baringa can undo the gates and door handles if he puts his mind to it



No way to stop them!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 25, 2011)

This is what I put up with:






This is 1 hour after I have cleaned an area for them to stretch their legs in:


----------



## Eagle (Sep 25, 2011)

Alby on his way out to play:


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 25, 2011)

So pretty and just look at that blue sky with all that snow..if we get snow its grey..I bet its very cold but the pony looks well dressed


----------



## Wings (Sep 25, 2011)

See, once again you say there are photos but all I see is this icky white stuff everywhere


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 25, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Alby on his way out to play:



what large foot prints he has



..bless him he looks so tiny in all that snow


----------



## cassie (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks guys you know I'm a worry wart like Renee



she seems fine now n I have closed off the bottom half of her door yes she can still see over!!! So no draughts get in at night!! She was nice n dry but not too warm n not sweaty at all when I got home which was good!! I'm such a sook!! Smartie gets dressed up like a show horse with lots of rugs



n he is allergic to flies in the summer so unless I'm washing or riding him its a very rare occasion for him not to have a rug on... In this cold weather penny also gets a cotton maybe a fleece n a waterproof on!!! Lol my ponies get spoilt!! But I love it!! Waited to long to get my first. Horse smartie so I intend to love them every minute 

Ok noone has made any comments about my first post... Do you need me to explain or change anything? One of the marestare ladies said for me to put international codes on so I will do that tomorrow any others??

Going to sleep now... Night all!!'


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 25, 2011)

Seems like you have it all under control Cassie..enjoy your holiday girl you need it after the last few months youv had 



 what will be will be


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL!! Renee - it looks like Wales last winter, from November until February, and that wonderful picture of Alby looks like the road over the mountain between my place and Cathy's (just had to hope you didn't meet something coming the other way!!)

And you do do things the same as me regarding wet horse - thatch plus a loose rug on top. It was the wrapping and doing up tightly/closely of one or two rugs on a wet horse with a 'long' coat that worried me - so difficult for that fine line between dryng and starting to sweat if air cant circulate round the edges of the rugs.

When I had stabled/working/competing big horses they were always rugged, even in Summer they wore sheets in the day and a rug at night (nights are colder than the days wherever you live and horses that are bathed and properly groomed dont have sufficient natural oils in their coats to keep them warm.) Nowadays with the minis, any that are clipped for the shows are rugged and any still clipped or with growing out coats are still kept stabled at nights and rugged all the way through the winter. They never get turned out to 'grow a winter coat' like some are, coz they will never make up enough growth to keep warm through the winters we have here.

Some winter pics for you.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 25, 2011)

I hope you are feeling better Anna


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 25, 2011)

Those winter pics are beautiful!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 25, 2011)

Anna, those pictures are beautiful...sometimes I really miss the snow. I had always wanted to take Quahog up north in the winter just so I could see him play in it!! He was such a kid at heart...I know he would have never wanted to come in doors if he had all that snow to play in.

Like diane...I dont miss early AM and praying the car would start, or shoveling driveways/walkiways driving on ice covered roads but it sure was pretty waking up in the AM!!

Cassie, I too would like to join the "Great Mommy Cassie Brigade" your doing wonderfully with her, Smartie and Penny. Blanketing gets very confusing especially when temps drop and rise so quick then you get the damp wet snow..cripes you'd spend 1/2 your day out rubbing cooling warming..putting blankets on and taking off. IMO I would really try to never have to blanket and I think they would just adjust. That is if they were never soaking wet down to the bone LOL

Unlike Diane all horses here have blankets,sheets and coolers and slinkys. Only b/c when its really cold I just like the looks of seeing them all standing outside w/matching blankets. Very stupid reasoning but its me. But the problem is that I really have to be sure to get up early to remove blankets b/c they do get very warm rather fast under there. My blankets are not even the real heavy duty ones but are fine for the Florida kind of winters....believe me...maybe not snow but I am often freezing my tush in the wee hours!! Much unlike what you will be feeling next week in FIJI!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 25, 2011)

Great snow pictures Anna we have it all to look forward to again soon..as we are on the snow pictures couldnt resist sharing this one.. BBRRRR


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 25, 2011)

LOL!! Lindy - that's brilliant!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 25, 2011)

do you de-ice that nose before kissing? Very cute!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol love the snow pics everyone





Anna, Renee n Diane.. N all you lovely people . Can you please tell me what you think of my first post!!! I can't leave TOMORROW with you girls confused or wanting to ask more questions... I am leaving at 4:30am tomorrow morning!!!!

So ask away any questions today if you please


----------



## Wings (Sep 25, 2011)

Fingers crossed that Suzie waits.

Lovely snow photos everyone, nice to look at but I'm so glad the closest I get to it is seeing it on the nearby mountains and no closer!


----------



## cassie (Sep 25, 2011)

haha glad you approve Diane!!






getting really excited now!!

Suzie is out in the paddock as its not raining atm but if it starts to rain she will be coming inside...


----------



## MeganH (Sep 25, 2011)

Love all the snow pictures! We had several snows last year in NC.. more then normal. Of course my son and husband loved it. It's not as much as the above pictures of course!

You are a great momma Cassie! I hope you enjoy your trip! I'll be helping watch your little girl


----------



## cassie (Sep 25, 2011)

Thankyou Megan


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 25, 2011)

Enjoy your holiday Cassie! I hope Suzie holds out for you.

The front page looks clear and understandable to me, and i dont think you've forgotten anything.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 25, 2011)

good morning and good evening

well i hope you have the best holiday cassie

It has been ticking down with rain here and the paddocks are full of water

so i would say you will get this rain in the next few days

so iam sure this yucky weather will put suzie off foaling till you get back



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## cassie (Sep 25, 2011)

Thankyou Renee!!!

haha heres hoping Jenny!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 25, 2011)

You are a great mommy! Have a great time


----------



## Eagle (Sep 26, 2011)

HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY SWEET HEART











We will watch little Suzie for you but she is going to wait a week anyway.


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2011)

Eagle said:


> HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY SWEET HEART
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou Renee!!!





she is definitley going to wait!! I'm going to take some pics of her when I go home tonight so you can see how she looked when we left!!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 26, 2011)

Great idea, thanks

The list on the first page is perfect but I would remove the 0 and put 0061 in front of the numbers so people know.

I will update here and Marestare with your messages when ever you want. (not at night)





Can you remind me of the time difference in Fiji please?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Cassie,

Just wanted to get my good wishes in for your holiday - you are going to have a fabulous time!





And dont worry about Suzie, we will watch her - anyway she's going to wait for you to get home!

Safe travelling - enjoy yourself - hurry back coz we will miss you.


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2011)

Anna



I sent you an email





yeah no worries Renee!

Will do...

there is 2 hours difference, they are 2 hours ahead of us here in Sydney!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 26, 2011)

Have sent you a return e-mail Cassie.

Now be a good girl, relax, take yourself off and have a wonderful time. We are here and will be keeping a good eye on the lovely Suzie - woe betide anyone who makes the wrong move as far as Suz is concerned.......all us Aunties have their numbers and we will be right on the phones telling them what to do (or giving them what for LOL!!)


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2011)

naw thankyou Anna! I love you!!

I know Suzie is in safe hands!!

I have given Nathan the run over of the camera, lighting n such! he has a 5 page list!!!

well its not just for the horses lol its for all our animals



really truly!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 26, 2011)

cassie are off on holidays tomorow

dont worry all us auntys are watching

have the best time



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 26, 2011)

cassie iam having a seniors momemt ,,were are you going again on holiday

and are you gunna be able to get on the internet were you are


----------



## Eagle (Sep 26, 2011)

Do we get any photos of Suzie before you go?


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2011)

HAHA girls! don't stress!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

not leaving till TOMORROW MORNING!!!!

Suzie will love it getting fed at 3:30am !!



her favourite thing!!

Jenny we are going on a plane for 4 hours to Fiji!!



getting REALLY excited now!!


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2011)

ok to keep the aunties happy here are the pics I just took of Suzie!!

they really aren't good photos as it is dark sorry, but at least you can get the picture



of how she is looking!

umm, to answer your question Jenny we are hoping to have internet while we are there!!



I will be hopefully on here at least once a day checking miss Suzie n updating on my time!!



















ok so do you think I am safe? will she wait for me!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 26, 2011)

I am going to say yes, she is going to wait cos I really hope she does. If anyone deserves to see their first foal it is you. You have cared for her in her run up so well and she is one lucky little girl. All I can say Cassie is that I will watch her as much as I can and feel free to message me whenever you want. Let me know when you arrive if you can watch the cam.

I hope you have a wonderful time and don't forget to take plenty of photos.


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol I will!! Thanyou!!

I'll add your no to my mums phone n msg you if need be from there as I can't take my phone lol

She hasn't really progressed much over the last week so hopefully she will just slowly progress






Night all thankyou!!


----------



## moonwray (Sep 26, 2011)

Good Morning Cassie! Hope you get this before you go! Have a safe, fantastic vacation!! Enjoy Fiji, take lots of pics and Suzie is in good hands; don't worry about her at all! We will keep an eye on her too.

Talk to you when you return.

Becca


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 26, 2011)

Renee, you are so right!! Cassie so much deserves to see this little one born..."Suzi you just sqeeze the little bum closed and dont open those legs till Cassie gets home"


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 26, 2011)

I also say yes and hope she waits coz you need eachother 





 

Looks like shes having a chat to her belly right this minute


----------



## MeganH (Sep 26, 2011)

I am going to say yes! She will wait for her momma to come home! She still has a little ways to go!

Cassie I hope you have a great time in Fiji! We will be watching your girl for you until you are home



Safe Travels!!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 26, 2011)

OK, if Cassie was mine and she was following 'the book' (which I think she may be), then I would say approx 8 to 10 days before foaling.

How does that suit you Cassie?


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2011)

Anna that suits me perfectly!!! Well it's 3:30 I am awake... I am... I just netter not put my head back on the pillow lol otherwise I won't hehe thanks for all the holiday wishes everyone! I'm sure we will have a great time! Will definitely take heaps of pics n I will try to update you as much as possible!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 26, 2011)

I am waving Cassie



I think I might sound a little stupid but I will miss you


----------



## bannerminis (Sep 26, 2011)

Have a super holiday Cassie you lucky thing.

I think she will wait too for you to get back.

I am watching even though I am not getting to post much as I still have sick kids at home.


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2011)

renee! you don't sound silly!! I'll miss all of you!!!

Karina!! we miss you too!! praying your little one gets better soon!!

thankyou for still watching!








see ya!





will try n get online when we arrive!

of course Renee Anna n Lindi will be asleep!





bye!!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 26, 2011)

Bye, Cassie! Have fun! We will miss you!

Karina- I picked up my son from school.. he has had a cold since yesterday but nothing else.. He seems fine to me and when I picked him up he was smiling. Hope he is ok. Hope your little ones get better very soon.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 26, 2011)

Well friends, Cassie is up up and away by now and it is up to us to care for Suzie while she is away - quite a responsibility, but I'm sure we can all do it?





So lots of posts please from the various 'watchers', so even if Cassie cant post, but can still read this thread, she will 'see' how Suzie is doing.

Suz of course is waiting for her brekkers - wonder what time it will come?

Missing you already Cassie.





Karina, so sorry that your little ones are still suffering - hopr they will shake off this awful lurgy before too long - are you managing to stay clear of it yourself?


----------



## moonwray (Sep 26, 2011)

I am on whenever I am home, which is Suzie's night time......will be home probably most of tomorrow and the next day......we will watch the dear girl closely for momma and hopefully she can get marestare where she is. Hope everyones little ones are doing better, mine were sick all last week, now of course I have it lol


----------



## anyssapark (Sep 26, 2011)

Well i think Suz will go darn close to hanging out for you to get home Cassie! She hasnt progressed much these last few days, so i really hope she's hit the pause button and then will have her baby just after you get home again. Its perfectly possible at this stage!!





HAVE FUN!

Ill be watching when i can. I am in and out a bit, but i can watch most afternoons and early evenings until someone else logs on


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 26, 2011)

iam here to,, ill be watching miss suzie as much as i can

suzie hang on till mum gets back

will miss you to cassie


----------



## Wings (Sep 26, 2011)

If Suzie even looks like she is thinking about foaling we'll send someone around to put a cork in


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL!! I hope you are ready with that cork if it is needed Bree as I think you are the nearest!

Hope you had a good journey Cassie and are now all settled in your holiday accommodation.

I'm off to the shops shortly, but will be back watching in around 3 hours. Outside camera looking good - well done Nathan!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 27, 2011)

Cassie, all is well here. Its 18.20 and Suzie has been put to bed. She is looking wide tonight so I think the foal still has to get into position.


----------



## cassie (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all!!!! Bulla from FIJI!!!!!

We had an excellent flight n have settled in well! Had a Fijian dance tonight which was amazing!! We are hoping to get wifi in the room so hopefully I'll be able to keep an eye on Suzie hOpefully!!

Thankyou all for the holiday wishes! Will try to get on here once a day





Good work Nathan!! Hope you all have a great day/night n we check in tomorrow sometime! Renee if you wouldn't mind posting on marestare? That would be great

Hugs m kisses to everyone!!!

Love Cassie!!!! Xoxo


----------



## Eagle (Sep 27, 2011)

I will copy and paste to marestare.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Cassie















Glad you arrived safely and are all settled in - the dance sounds great - dont forget the pics!

Suzie looking good, and as Renee says she still looks very wide, so the foal hasn't dropped yet.






(11pm Suzie time).


----------



## MeganH (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Cassie!! Thanks for checking in! I am home most of the time and have your girl up watching! It's 11pm her time and she is looking like a potato standing very still glancing out her door. Have a lot of fun!! Can't wait to see pictures from your trip!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi cassie hope your having a great time! Glad you checked in with us. Suzie is looking good


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 27, 2011)

Suzie will be up here all afternoon now..I just got back from lunch with my daughter and Suzie looks fine happily munching


----------



## Eagle (Sep 27, 2011)

1.30 am cam time and all is well


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 27, 2011)

I think shes missing you though 



 she will be happy again when your back 





 

Im sure breakfast time will take her mind off things lol


----------



## Eagle (Sep 27, 2011)

6.00 am and Suzie is waiting for breakfast.


----------



## Julia (Sep 27, 2011)

i tried to read all the posts . now i look like this



. it was funny and cool ! can't wait to see the baby pony in a week or so.


----------



## cassie (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all found some free wifi at a restaurant at the dock at denaru island



so I'm updating



hi Julia I lOve that emoticons!! hoping Suzie is out for the day we went for a swim this morning was beautiful!!!

Wanaku bye



will update again later


----------



## Eagle (Sep 28, 2011)

It is 3.40 pm and Suzie is in her stall



I see quite a few poop so I am wondering if she has been outside at all today?


----------



## Wings (Sep 28, 2011)

everyone hide from Anna before she sees the poop!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 28, 2011)

She looks happy enough but shes usually out when I get up..



 so Iv no idea if shes been out or not but im sure shes being well looked after..maybe shes had alot of poops in a short time 





 

Perhaps the weather is bad again


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning everyone.






Hello Cassie - bet that water was WARM!! Glad you have found somewhere to let you check in, but dont forget you are supposed to be there on holiday, not tied to LB.





Well my yesterday evening went all to pot - in the nicest possible way, but it meant that I was just dashing to and fro to check on Suzie and no time to post. Tea time saw the arrival of g/daughter DD and partner Kym, plus the two JR terriers that used to make up our tribe of dogs. They are here for 3 or 4 days for a visit which is brilliant from my point of view because life becomes so full of love and laughter when they are around - just what we all need right now! It is 6 months since DD and little JR Charlie last made it here to Wales and even longer since Kym and Tidsy travelled up, so great greetings all round between all of us (of course) but also between my M and her favourite boy, Charlie, and Tidsy and Mrs Nest (Tidsy's Mum - Mrs Nest and Charlie are Tidsy's parents), they were so glad to see each other again, but Charlie and Tids soon disappeared off across the fields for an hour or so, obviously re-checking out the whole farm, just to make sure nothing had changed! LOL!! They also managed to remember NOT to chase the cats, something that they are both extremely bad about since moving to Dorset. During the evening it was really strange watching how the dogs all settled back into their old 'evening routine' - Charlie popped straight on to his chair and dived under the blanket kept on it, Tidsy and her Mum went and laid on the doggy duvet in front of the old rayburn with Tids flat out on her back and Mrs Nest gently cleaning her face and her ears - motherly love and all that! M just sprawled out on the floor right in the path of anyone wanting to get from one end of the room to the other. It was all very relaxing! The humans enjoyed a hastily put together meal and then we got out the cards and played for the rest of the evening - lots of argueing/cheating/underhand dealings/laughter etc etc as they drunk their way through a bottle of Sherridans amongst other bits/dregs from several other bottles (not me with the pills I'm on at the moment) - wonder what time they will all wake up this morning? LOL!!

So the routine for the next few days has been set - plus it looks as though the weather is going to be kind to us as well, warmth and sun promised, so am hoping that the 'extra workforce' can be persuaded to do a couple of hours each day helping with some outside 'clearing up' jobs, plus getting Kym, who is brilliant with electrics, to climb up on the barn roof and fiddle with our tv aeriels which seem to have loosened themselves in the high winds we have had lately - she fixed them all up there for us in the first place!

Now to the lovely Suzie. Not sure what has happened over my night time, but from all the droppings it does look as though she has been in her stable all day - naughty Nathen should have been picking up for her, grrrrrrr! Has the weather been terrible? Who has been watching while us lot in the Northern Hemisphere have been sleeping?? Can anyone say what is going on. Sorry Cassie, not wanting to worry you, plus Suzie doesn't seem concerned by being stabled, but just hoping that she has been having lots of extra food while she's in. Just wondering what has been going on????

Sorry for the long post, but as I said, posting might be a little lacking for a couple of days at the moment - but I will still be 'watching'





Hope you are all ok - plus hope the kiddies who are/were not well are feeling better now.

Have a great day all of you!


----------



## cassie (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all really not sure why Susie has been in! She was out for a while this morning apparently but not now... Hmm might send an email I think. Just to check

Another balmy evening! Might get a storm later but that's ok I love storms



got a little sunburnt today lol with being so fair I burn really easy but I didn't get as burnt as my bros I'm sure they forgot to wear sunscreen lol

Silly boys! Off to the markets tomorrow weather n dad permitting! He injured his back really bad 3 days before we left n it has been giving him grief the whole time poor daddy please pray for him!!

Love to you all

Word of the day  vinaka = thankyou


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 28, 2011)

Vinaka for posting Cassie - sending good wishes to you Dad, poor man.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 28, 2011)

:salute



:salute



Hi cassie sounds like your having a great time swimming ect

do you wonna send me some lovely sun my way..............................


----------



## Eagle (Sep 28, 2011)

Has anyone seen Suzie get her dinner? I couldn't get into LilB for an hour so I didn't see. Anna don't look at the mess in there or you will have to call Diane and get her to fly over and pick you up





I am glad you are having fun with your family but make sure they work hard and don't wear you out





Vinaka Cassie for posting


----------



## Wings (Sep 28, 2011)

It's always hard to leave the care of your animals in other people's hands. When I nick off for the state show it means leaving everyone behind in my mother's care for three or four days! Many detailed lists are left with premixed food portions and I still worry!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 28, 2011)

Bree we didn't even go away on holiday this year cos I couldn't find anyone I trusted. We had a quick break of 2 days to France and I left the horses in their stalls with buckets of food and water lined up, all my mother in law had to do was put them in. I was just too worried about gates being left open etc. as she has always managed to let at least one horse out in the past and I wonder if she does it to [email protected]# me off.


----------



## Wings (Sep 28, 2011)

I know what you mean. I'll only leave them for a long time with my mother as she knows the routines for the rabbits, birds and cats (since i grew up with those animals.)

And no matter how well they do they just never measure up to our own standards of care! I know I have 'snack foods' stocked up and ready for when I come home to apologise about the horrible neglect they have suffered while I was away


----------



## Eagle (Sep 28, 2011)

I was under attack this morning from my yearling Dipinto whilst I was trying to poo pick in the big field where the girls live. I let him in for a blast as he is on his own at the moment (due to him escaping from this field into my neighbours Bean field)




Anyway after trying to molest the girls and being sent on his way



he decided to have a go at annoying me and my wheel barrow. What a night mare! wheel barrow went over at least twice then he thought it was fun to bite and pull the pitch fork out of my hands and to finish off he would stand over the pile of poop that I had raked up and calmly sniff it as I waited for him to finish so I could pick it up.



I sent him on his way as I was getting fed up with his "help" so off he gallops only to do a full circle of the field and come charging past me slowing up enough to nip the back of my leg before charging off again.





Can you imagine if he did all this to my mother in law





( note to myself: now now be nice)


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 28, 2011)

Naughty dipinto


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 28, 2011)

Well looking at suzis stall it looks like the maid service is on holiday!! Miss Suzi if only you would go in ONE corner. She again looks hungry.

Cassie...dont forget your to put on sun block and stay away from stingrays!!

Anna, I would love to live at your house...it sounds like a blast!!

Renee, that Dipinto sounds like hes such a nut!!.....terror on hoofs!!

Diane,



where are some more granddaughter pictures...I know you have some!! LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 28, 2011)

But maybe MiL is deserving of Dipinto's efforts to help? LOL!!

(oooop's sorry - NAUGHTY DIPINTO!)

Right, has anyone any idea what is happening with Suzie? I think Cassie said she was out for a little time in the morning, but she has obviously been in for the rest of the day and it is now 10.30pm approx, her time, and she still doesn't seem to be browsing any hay - did she actually have her tea - plus it is a good thing she's not likely to foal with her stable in that state?????

This is the trouble with just having to watch and not being able to actually be THERE and to do the work for Cassie ourselves.





Also is anyone else having trouble with Suzie's marestare? I know my laptop is going so slowly it is going backwards right now, but Suzie's cam seems to focus for a moment, then freeze, then jerk and work again for a few moments etc. Have any of you got this problem or is it my laptop?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 28, 2011)

Cam seems fine here Anna although havnt seen Suzie moving around much..maybe shes keeping her legs tightly crossed just incase 



 you sound like youv got your work cut out with all your guests 



 and Dipinto sounds like hes having great fun winding everyone up 



 lets hope they Suzie senario sorts itself out ..I always worry myself silly when I leave the animals in my daughters care even though like you say you do your best to sort everything out before you go..nobody does it like you 



 something always happens when I go away even just for one night..I had a call from a very distraught daughter while on a 1 night away stay to watch my son playing rugby 



 saying shes thinks we have been burgled and was scared they were still in the house as she could here noises at in the utility room..turns out the pigs got out and decided to break through the back door into the house then somehow shut the door behind them so they couldnt get back out..mean time they had a ball rumaging through the whole ground floor at their liesure then returning for a nap to the utility room where they had made a cozy bed out of the laundry 



 what a mess..


----------



## MeganH (Sep 28, 2011)

Suzie has been in her stall since around 11am her time



Poor girl made a mess of her stall and needs it to be picked up. She looks hungry too. What time does she normally eat in the evening? Hope she has been fed and the poop gets cleaned soon!

Cassie- I hope you are having fun!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 28, 2011)

EEEEK... ok ladies... I just can't stand it. I was going to wait to say anything for a few weeks and don't want to jinx anything.. BUT.... we have fallen in love with a mare and she will be coming home sometime after Christmas. I decided to look into an older horse as a friend for Ricky. I thought it would be good for him and us. We went to look last weekend at a mare we had seen at the farm Ricky is from and we just fell in love. Very very sweet. She just is such a doll. We had been thinking of getting another young colt but she will be perfect. I am so excited. She is a 7 year old bay pintaloosa mare and is in foal (due in April) to the stallion my husband loves. SO if all goes as plan, Ricky won't be alone more then a few months. We are setting up a second paddock for Ricky and he will be gelded early next year. I am so excited! And I will also be looking into getting my girl on marestare



Ok there.. now I hope it all works out! ppheewww!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 28, 2011)

Lindi that sounds like a mess! How did you ever get that pig smell out of your laundry?!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 28, 2011)

I am off to collect Alby from school and pick up a few things for dinner. Back in about an hour


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 28, 2011)

your so sweet Diane! these days its hard to get whole families together and your little family reunion sounds perfect! lots of laughs and stories i'm sure....your mom will be loving it!! What beach do you head off to? do you rent a place for all to stay at? I'll pray for beautiful weather for you all! Dont do a Cassie....use sun block!!! Will look forward to pictures next week....although you will need a couple days rest after the week end Im sure!!

heading out to work but will check on Suzi later


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow Megan that didnt take you long to get the "I feel the need to get another " lol..hope all goes well congratulations 



 the family get together sounds amazing shame we all dont find the time to do just that now n then..Im sure great granma will really enjoy seeing all her offspring together..

 

Suzie looks like shes munching on something there in the left hand corner bet she cant wait til breakfast


----------



## MeganH (Sep 28, 2011)

WOW Diane! That looks amazing!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats Megan, can't wait to see pics


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful diane


----------



## MeganH (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my girl- Laney


----------



## MeganH (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you Diane



What do you think about her coloring? She is registered as a pintaloosa, and has spots on her bottom lip and udder.


----------



## Julia (Sep 28, 2011)

lindi your pig are very smart opening doors. the mess well clean its able. i just seen a horse get hamburger and a beer.at http://www.foalcam.com?L=video.index&id=5

named patches don't think he makes a mess though.


----------



## MeganH (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Diane! I noticed her feet too and they are going to trim them. I want to also give her a bath before the weather breaks. She has a thin mane and it looks like it has been that way for a while based on pictures I have seen. So maybe thats just her. I will check her over real good though again.


----------



## MeganH (Sep 28, 2011)

Lord that horse! That is crazy!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 28, 2011)

Omg Julia, those guys are nuts.

Diane, that house is to die for, can I come too? with all those kids running around i am sure you won't even notice a few more





Megan, welcome to the potato chip addiction



She is very pretty. ( I agree about her tootsies though)

As for Cassie, I just pray that she received her dinner


----------



## Julia (Sep 28, 2011)

Megan she is very pretty.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 28, 2011)

I havnt been gone long and back to a whole load of catching up lol..firstly Hello Julia welcome to this crazy slice of the world 



 yes the pigs are mad totally and when they want to do something they do it 





 

that holiday home is just paradise ..your so very lucky to spend time with your family there let alone have them pay for you too..I cant get mine to pay for chinese take away on the weekend let alone a beautiful holiday 



 something i have to work on 



..

 

and Megan she is just beautiful 



 hes going to be very happy when he sees his new princess arriving 





Haha and that pony Patches in the link is just mad lol.. I think my boy would be very at home doing all that


----------



## Eagle (Sep 28, 2011)

Lindi only you could have pigs roaming around the house



I need to post a pic of my little girl too


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 28, 2011)

WOW!! WOW!! and WOW!! again!











Megan, your new girl is just lovely, what a sweet face and her colour is really interesting, plus a new baby in April.......WOW!!

Diane, I know you told me that you take this big place on the beech each year for your family holiday, but, blimey, you didn't say it was a luxurious palace.......WOW!!

What a fabulous place for all the family to share, your Mum is going to love it, plus it will be great for all her g/children and g.g/children to spend some quality time with her.





Hi Julia - welcome to the house of the mad watchers! Great to have you with us.





I hope Suzie is browsing her hay at the front of her stable (off camera) and not just searching amongst her straw. Let's hope all is back to normal for her tomorrow, she must be wondering where her 'out and about' time went yesterday!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 28, 2011)

Oooo megan isnt she a cutie!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 28, 2011)

5.00 am Aussie time and Little miss sleepy head is flat put, good girl Suzie keep those legs crossed


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 28, 2011)

Suzie has made a almost a complete circle of poops funny girl..shes resting laying down looking relaxed and happy its 5.16 am her time..not long til breakfast 





Im off to bed shortly..had a dreadful cold all week just cant seem to shake it off 



 loving the warm sunshine though..the calm before the storm no doubt 





 

Good night all and Good morning to everyone else 





 

oh thought you might like this photo talking of pigs in the house 





 

fast asleep together

 






making sure his legs are clean or is she thinking pork chops


----------



## StacyRz (Sep 28, 2011)

:OKinteresting





I had a dream the other night that I went to someone's house with a litter of piglets and when my husband said I couldn't have one I hid one in my purse lol. I'm not big into dream translations and meanings. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with that he has no idea what I pay for my animals though. And can't understand why I "need" them

Is that a Dogue de Bordeaux, Lindi?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 28, 2011)

Megan, Congratulations...she beautiful and what a pretty little face and big eye!!





Lindi, did you ever tell us the names of your pigs!! I love the photos!!

Oh please can I come visit Diane....I was going to ask if you robbed a bank last week!! That place is like the Ritz...only nicer!! Im used to cooking for huge crowds...i'll do BBQ and Renee can bring her spaghetti recipe!!Im pretty good on the bar too....have you seen coyote ugly....LOL Please!!....being in the real Estate business for so long you must know where to find all the awesome hot spot rentals....good for you....now i know who to call when Im looking for a little get a way!!

Well cassie, just looked at Suzi...shes just hanging out ( standing with her back legs crossed )!! hope you are enjoying your holiday and your Dad is feeling better.


----------



## cassie (Sep 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if Suzie is out yet?? I sent an email yesterday but haven't heard back I'm a little concerned especially as to whether Suzie got her dinner last nite...



come on Nathan!! Dnt let me down!!

Sunburn all good today lol really wasn't that bad we are going to one of the islands tomorrow for para sailing n snorkeling yay should be fun today either going to the Nandi markets or resort hopping



should be fun

Thanks again everyone!! Hoping Suzie will be better looked after tonight!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes cassie suzie is out in the middle of her pasture.she looks good


----------



## MeganH (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone



I really love our girl





Lindi- The piggy is so cute! So is the puppy!

Cassie- Suzie is out by her yellow bucket in the middle of her paddock. I do hope she is getting taken care of the best she can be! Hope her poops were cleaned from her stall! Have FUN and praying your dad feels better!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 28, 2011)

Aww Lindy, what fabulous pictures.











So sorry you are suffering from a nasty cold just as we are having such marvellous weather - maybe this spell of sunshine will kill off your horrid germs, I hope so.

Cassie, glad you are enjoying yourself - sounds like a fun day coming up too. Take care, we miss you and I know Suzie does too, bless her. She's out in her paddock at the moment, hopefully she will be out all day and find her stable a bit cleaner when she comes in for the night. (maybe Nathan had a 'problem' of some sort yesterday which made his schedule fall by the wayside?).

I'm off to bed now folks - another lovely family evening, see you all in the morning.


----------



## Julia (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello



How tall is miss suzie ? does any one know ?


----------



## Julia (Sep 28, 2011)

evey-ones been watching suzie for 118 days. 06/02 --09/28/2011 . so she going to birth soon. maybe oct. 5


----------



## ohmt (Sep 28, 2011)

Strange that this got moved to the back porch. I got scared for a second when I was doing my daily check up! I haven't been contributing to the thread, but I have been following


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 28, 2011)

The Back Porch?.....they must be jealous of Dianes fancy schmansy little get-a-way home....maybe someone thinks you should try living over here a bit!!

Dont worry Cassie, Suzis fan club will find you know matter where they put ya!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

OM Gosh I can't believe this has been moved and at such a time



I just hope that everyone finds it o.k especially with Cassie being away bc we need every ones help.




Morning / evening all, sorry I am over the shock now. It is 3.30pm and Suzie is in bed already but at least it has been cleaned.


----------



## Wings (Sep 29, 2011)

Odd that it got moved now after all this time, the main thing discussed is still Suzie and foaling in general


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 29, 2011)

Good Morning everyone and yes good night to everyone else 



 another beautiful morning here makes you feel so much better seeing the sun..Suzie's stable looks clean n tidy and she looks happy munching her hay and looking outside 



 not long and mum will be home to give you lots of loving Suzie..hope your having fun in the sun Cassie 





 

doesnt matter where the thread is I guess as you say we will follow..its getting more exciting everyday and where we were counting the days to Cassie holiday now we are counting the days til she comes home again lol..hang on just a while longer Suzie 





 

the pigs are called black pudding and pork chops 



 theyr both reg kune kune crazy pigs much bigger now lol 

and yes thats my douge de bordeaux as a pup


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 29, 2011)

Why have thay moved this thread............


----------



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

Suzie had a visitor but I don't know who as my mum called me on my land line which always knocks of the internet. When I came back the cam had frozen with someone just leaving Suzie's stable. I hope she was fed cos she was eating her straw earlier.


----------



## MeganH (Sep 29, 2011)

Morning/night all!! It looks like she is munching on hay now. I saw her pawing and her head is out of view but she seems to be munching? I have yet to see her care taker! I miss them every time somehow.

It's about 11pm Suzie time.. 9am my time.

I will be home all day. I had to pick up my son from school yesterday (second time this week) but this time he actually had a fever of 100+ so he didn't go to school today. It climbed to 102 and now back down to 100... He has a belly ache sometimes.. but seems to be ok other then that. He must have an odd bug or something. We have a horse show to go to this weekend where they will be having Halloween festivities (pumpkin carving, costume contests for both people and horses) and both my kids are supposed to be dressing up for it so I hope he is better by Saturday!

We gave Ricky a bath yesterday for the first time. He is so soft and glowing! I can't wait for his friend to be here! A few months and he will not be alone!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 29, 2011)

Suzie munching..not sure what but shes looks happy its 11.11 pm her time 





 

Im sure Ricky looks gorgeous after his bath..best have him looking his best for his new wifey


----------



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

I want pics of fluffy Ricky


----------



## MeganH (Sep 29, 2011)

Fluffy Butt!!!











"Give me a kiss, Mommy.. then let me out!"


----------



## MeganH (Sep 29, 2011)

When is Cassie coming home?? Anyone know the date?


----------



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

OMG that profile is soooooooooooooo kissable





Cassie should be home next Tuesday I think, why Megan?


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 29, 2011)

Im with Renee...that profile is to die for!! Love the fluffy butt!! I cant believe the "fluffy Butts" I have around here already and its still 90o !! :arg!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 29, 2011)

He loves kisses. Such a snuggly one, Ricky is.

I was wondering how much longer Suzie needed to hold out for her momma to come home. She is waiting patiently
 


Seems like she misses Cassie!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 29, 2011)

Evening all!

Golly having family to visit does rather ruin one's normal daily schedule. LOL!! Got carted off by the g/kids today to visit the Welsh Botanical Gardens - such a beautifully warm and sunny day too. Really enjoyed it, wandering about in a relaxing stroll, stopped for a cuppa and a snack, purchased some scrummy sweets, and delved amongst the bargain plants for sale, rescuing three that will hopefully burst into life next Spring!





It is nearly 3am - Suzie time - and Suz is down sternal snoozing. Poor girl must be wondering where her Momma has gone, but at least she is resting and hanging on to that baby. Soon be Friday and then only 4 more days until Cassie gets back. Keep those legs crossed Suzie - you can do it for your Momma!





ps - dont think it very fair to move Suzie to the back porch.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it was of very poor taste to move her when her owner is on holiday and needs extra eyes





Have you noticed that torpedo butt that she has going on tonight



hold on Suzie and keep crossing your legs


----------



## MeganH (Sep 29, 2011)

She does look to be changing shape. She is looking around wondering were her Cassie is.

Big pee? She is up moving about. 3:38am her time


----------



## Julia (Sep 29, 2011)

Ricky is so cute and charming



. how sweet giving out kisses.



I'm happy suzie is waiting. yet i still want to see that



baby. any one have a name suggestion for a filly or colt ?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 29, 2011)

Cutie fluffy but Ricky 



 great pictures 





 

Suzie laying flat out 1 eye open scratching her nose in the straw 5.08 am her time


----------



## MeganH (Sep 29, 2011)

7:41am cam time- Suzie is waiting at the door for her breakfast


----------



## MeganH (Sep 29, 2011)

7:50am cam time- looks like Nathan switched the cam to the paddock and just poured Suzie's breakfast into her bucket.

Penny and Smartie are having a hay day running around.


----------



## Wings (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm still sticking with my original suggestion for Suzie's bub





"In Conclusion' how could it be anything else for this grand 400+ thread?





Plus it can be 'Connie' for a girl or 'Connor' for a boy!


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 29, 2011)

I see suzie is hanging on for mum to get home

good girl suzie


----------



## Julia (Sep 29, 2011)

Great names i like them both



. Connie, Connor i hope Suzie has a girl ! a name for a girl heaven spelled backwards Nevaeh or Kiara



. now a boy name maybe Deputy


----------



## Julia (Sep 29, 2011)

i don't think she said a name for the baby yet.

marestare home page has resources tab click on it. then click foaling info. then click breeding calculators go to pregnancy progress 06/02/2011 =119 days




when did Cassie get Suzie?


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 30, 2011)

Julia, sorry cant remember how long Cassie has had Suzie, but I do know that she had no idea when she was due to foal as she was running with two differet stallions for a while before she got her. So not only are we waiting with a load of excitement for Suzie to have this foal, we are also waiting for some possible proof, colour wise, as to which boy is the Daddy.





Megan your little boy is just so kissable, plus he looks very smart after his bath, even with his fluffy butt. LOL!!

Well folks we are basking in a short Indian Summer here in Wales right now - we deserve it too after a summer that never was. LOL!!

Suzie seems to have disappeared from the cam temporarily, hope this doesn't mean that she's already in her stable for the night (it's only 4.30pm approx over there) and Nathan has yet to change the cam. Suzie really does need as much outdoor time as possible, also if she is in early, she will want a lot more hay to last the night - wonder if Nathan relises this?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 30, 2011)

I dont see Suzie outside either but maybe shes just out of site..but thats all it takes for a short while hmmm 



 I see Smartie pacing around in the other paddock maybe hes waiting for his food lets hope so..4.49pm Suzie time 





 

I see Suzie standing by Smartie now


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 30, 2011)

Poor Smartie bearing the brunt of Suzie's tempremental hormone changes


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 30, 2011)

She was hiding - wish she wouldn't do that, we have enough to worry about without wondering where she's got to! Naughty Suzie.





Smartie should keep is nose on his own side of the fence, he should know by now that his pregnant friend can be a little temperamental at times. LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 30, 2011)

17.40 and not a horse in sight





ahh there they all are



and they are excited about dinner, here comes our two legged friend too

*WOW PAGE 400*


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes Suzies looking happy in her bed again and munching..well done Nathan 





 

Oh its 7.19pm her time


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 30, 2011)

OK my friends, I have a small dilemma. You know we have had DD and Kym up here vsiting us, well they (and Cathy) want me to go back to Dorset/Somerset with them for the weekend - they say the break and rest will do me good! I've hummed and harred and in the end I have made a split decision to go.





BUT this means I shall be away until sometime Tuesday - no internet where they live as they only moved in last weekend. So no watching Suzie, Sweety, Stormy, Twinkles etc and no lovely chats, in fact nothing to do except sit out in their garden in the glorious sunshine, reading or dozing (maybe



, certainly



)

So M and I are squeezing into their small car with all their stuff from their few days here, all my stuff for a few days there, plus M's grub and doggy duvet and the two JR's - and praying hard the little car holds up for the journey!!

Diane,I hope you have a really fabulous week with the family. And the rest of you take care - and Suzie, you now HAVE to hold on to that baby until Tuesday coz that's when both your Momma and I get home!!

Logging out until then...........





((((HUGS)))) to you all. xxxx


----------



## Julia (Sep 30, 2011)

i just like the breeding calculator



. this calculator makes it easier to guess the birthday AnnaC.

How very hard it would be to guess the dad. if the baby looks like miss Suzie. i hope the baby has a mark or the color of the dad.

My pony's weefoal test 38 was negative. so i've been cheering my self up watching other peoples happy foals. i love all the pics of the babys on marestare.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 30, 2011)

Have fun Anna, miss you.Suzie should be here waiting for you and momma to get home


----------



## Eagle (Sep 30, 2011)

Anna, what is it with you lot all going off on holiday



I guess I will have to hold the fort as Diane will be of soon too.

I do hope that you are spoilt rotten and have a wonderful relaxing time.


----------



## MeganH (Sep 30, 2011)

400 + pages!! Woohoo!

Have fun on your getaways, ladies!

We can't loose anymore eyes on Miss Suzie! But she will surely wait until her Momma is home. She would hate for her to miss her special delivery!

I don't think I have heard any names being thrown around until now. hmmm... it has to be something good





My son is finally back at school. It was torture for him being here.. he felt fine yesterday but had a fever Wednesday (I had to go pick him up from school) and Thrusday morning so he couldn't go to school and had to stay in his room. He was in much better spirits today.

I am running to the store to get some black clothes for my daughters costume- she is going to be a black cat this year and we are going to the horse show tomorrow that has costume contests (both horse and human) and a pumpkin carving contest.. so we MAY get a pumpkin to do to.

Suzie is sniffing her stall. Looking pretty quiet.

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 30, 2011)

ah Megan we will need plenty of pics. I am glad your son is better, Alby is back at school too now. yippeeee (bad mummy)

I am off to get him now and I will be back in about an hour as I have to get some things for Eagle.





Be good Suzie


----------



## ohmt (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anyone know why this has not been moved back to the main forum? I usually watch every day, but keep forgetting now that's in the back porch. Seeing it on the main forum was my reminder.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 30, 2011)

ohmt said:


> Does anyone know why this has not been moved back to the main forum? I usually watch every day, but keep forgetting now that's in the back porch. Seeing it on the main forum was my reminder.


O don't know why. But I marked to "watch" this topic so I get emails to remind me


----------



## ohmt (Sep 30, 2011)

That is a great idea! I do only check my email every other day though. I check the main forum multiple times a day



so still a better reminder for me, but I will put the "watch" on it


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh Anna that sounds great..hope you have a lovely time usually last minute decisions on holiday or nights out turn out to be the best ones 



 enjoy yourself 





 

 

 

4.27am and Suzie is stood just off the cam but looks happy munching


----------



## Eagle (Sep 30, 2011)

Well done Diane, very well said.

Hey you from above, if you are reading MOVE SUZIE BACK

Please


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Diane, I hope it works


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes well said would be nice to see it back where it belongs..its clearly a very popular meeting place for all us crazy people that love to discuss just about everything 





 

Megan glad your son is back at school and feeling better..hope the kids enjoy the show in their costumes have fun


----------



## Eagle (Sep 30, 2011)

Ladies I am rather worried about little Suzie, I did not see her lay down tonight and no one on Marestare saw her either. Did any of you see her down??

This is not a good sign


----------



## Eagle (Sep 30, 2011)

oh thank goodness for that, thanks Diane. Today I was busy with the kids and horses that I couldn't watch as much as usual.


----------



## ohmt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Diane. I guess I don't agree with the reasoning, but will accept



i'll just try to remember to keep checking on here for her.


----------



## MeganH (Sep 30, 2011)

I thought thats why they moved the thread. Maybe it was annoying some people how often it was being posted in?

I haven't seen Suzie lay down at all when I have been watching. REEEEAAAALLLLYYY hoping she continues to keep her legs crossed. Tomorrow I will be gone most of the day (her night).


----------



## Eagle (Sep 30, 2011)

I will be busy to cos Alby is home, i will try to watch her on my phone.

Be good Suzie


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I always click on the message board under Suzies's cam so it brings me straight here..we do chat about some strange unrelated horsey subjects though 





 

bickies spring to mind lol..

 

4.27pm her time..Suzie is munching out in her paddock and looks happy 



 not long until mum is back now girl i know your missing her


----------



## Eagle (Oct 1, 2011)

It's nearly 17.00pm and they are all waiting for their dinner


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Oct 1, 2011)

Diane, I think I see some in the top left corner in her stall, but yes not like normal


----------



## Eagle (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank goodness you explained, I thought you hadn't gone





All we can do is pray that she has pooped at the back, she came in at about 18.00pm. I haven't seen her lay down yet either


----------



## Eagle (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 1, 2011)

I think Suzie's hay is in the right hand corner and it looks like shes looking out the door..I think shes muching not just stood looking out ..shes seems happy n settled 5.08am


----------



## MeganH (Oct 1, 2011)

I see it's been a quiet night for Suzie!



Good girl!!

Had a good time at the Horse Show. There were some good costumes but can't post pics since none of them were mine! I do have some on my FB though.

Here are my two little ones











Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Oct 1, 2011)

Cute megan!


----------



## Julia (Oct 1, 2011)

Suzie is still inside waiting to go out. Its 7:33 Suzie's time





Great costumes Megan ! very cute !!


----------



## Julia (Oct 1, 2011)

Local time at Kings Park Miniatures:

TZ=10;locale="Aus";displayTime();Sun Oct 2 2011 : 9:00:26 am

Suzie is waiting to go out .



she look happy though


----------



## cassie (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi all



first time to get on here in a few days has an awesome time just got in from a kayak safari was so much fun!!! I almost cried when I saw my forum moved!!!! I am really cranky n upset about it! I cant believe they would do this to me while I am away!!! I will be sending an email hopefully later otherwise definitely when I get back n I will start a new thread.



I can't believe they did this!! So glad suzie is still holding on for me

Thankyou all so much for watching!! Love to you all! Anna n Diane have a great time away! Renee I saw the post about eagle!! Going back to check what's up...

We are going on a jet boat ride later should be great



only 2 days till we come back come on suz you can wait a few more days for me



n Anna n Diane





Thanks again everyone lov u


----------



## Julia (Oct 1, 2011)

10:30 am Suzie time. Suzie still wants out of the stall.


----------



## cassie (Oct 1, 2011)

Is suzie still in her stable!? Thanks julia


----------



## Julia (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Cassie





Suzie is out of the stable !!



10:50 am Suzie time.


----------



## MeganH (Oct 1, 2011)

It is 12:20pm cam time and Suzie is out of her stable but the cam is still showing her stable and the stall door is open. Not sure how long it has been this way- I was just getting home and was able to check.


----------



## Mrs. Claus (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh Dear Cassie

That little horse of yours is just the cutest little thing....her little belly looks just like Santa's. I do hope she has her baby soon....the elves seem to only want to watch Suzi and they are starting to fall way behind on their toy projects. I will remind Santa that you will be needing a bigger muck bucket this year.

Well you take care of your darling little Momma to be and I am off to practice my singing. Fa La La La La

Happy Holidays,

Mrs. Claus


----------



## Julia (Oct 1, 2011)

.


----------



## cassie (Oct 1, 2011)

Hmm thanks Megan that's a bit unusual but it is a Sunday n Nathan is prob at church I'm sure she is fine




just got back from the jet boat ride!!

Was AWESOME!! 

Hoping suzie is still holding on sent a msg to sandy to see where she is at with the udder department but still waiting on a reply... Will post when I get news


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Oct 1, 2011)

So glad to hear from you! Sounds like you are having a blast!


----------



## cassie (Oct 2, 2011)

hi Mrs Clause





glad to hear from you hope you are getting everything ready for Christmas the sleigh n reindeer all ready for Santa to bring all the pressies to all the little boys n girls!! As long as Suzie waits for me to get home I would be happy for her to foal so your elves can get back to work





Julia you are hilarious!!! makes me laugh!! well any of those dates will be fine





oh except for your husbands date LOL don't think I can wait to long LOL sorry Julia's hubby maybe pick another date?? LOL

has the camera been changed over yet? or is it still in the stable? thanks Kara



we are having a great time!! the weather has been perfect! though a little muggy so my exma has flared up oh well I deal with it every summer LOL I cope

so glad to know you are still all checking in on Suzie even though her forum has been moved... I'm going to start a new thread though... back on the main page, I really am annoyed that they moved me,

will prob call it "Suzie's foaling thread... once I have done it I will put the link on here for you all!!

love to everyone!!

xoxo


----------



## cassie (Oct 2, 2011)

hi again





I have started a new thread... here is the link...

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=126062

its going to be tricky moving back n forth between the two threads for info n such, but I will update everything when I get home!

hope you all don't mind me moving it across!! hoping she will be very close to foaling when we get home


----------



## Eagle (Oct 2, 2011)

Cassie I wanted to start another thread for Suzie but we were told that you had to do it. They can put us where they want but we won't every stop watching for you





When I woke up at 15.30 pm Suzie time she was already in her stable and she has been looking outside ever since. Maybe she is looking for you


----------



## cassie (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks Renee!! It means so much to me that your all here to support me!!

Hugs cass


----------



## MeganH (Oct 2, 2011)

Saw your new thread Cassie! I am glad you are having fun and your little girl is being so good while you are away! She really misses you- you can tell! Can't wait for you to come home and us see pictures of your trip!


----------

